# Nordstrom Anniversary Sale 2021



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## VSUVUS

carrying on from last year's thread...





__





						Nordstrom Anniversary Sale 2020
					

Happy Nordstrom Anniversary Sale everyone!!  I wanted to share the most loved items by you all so far. These items are the most talked about and the most purchased!  1) Barefoot Dreams 2 Pack CozyChic Socks 2) Zella Live In Jogger Pants 3) Bombas 3 Pack Cushioned No-Show Socks 4) Nordstrom...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Happy Shopping


----------



## lovemyrescues

thanks


----------



## VSUVUS

ICYDK, Nordstrom is currently having a Bonus Notes promo...

Spend $100 Get $20, Spend $150 Get $30, Spend $250 Get $60

Promo runs til May 9th 11:59pm ET and the Bonus Notes should be deposited into your Nordy Club account before the Anni Sale starts!


----------



## VSOP

I’m ready!


----------



## Mslmesq

When is it?


----------



## VSUVUS

Mslmesq said:


> When is it?



right now the website only says July but we are all doing our homeworks and getting the shopping list ready   

if there is anything you've bought before that's good feel free to share it with us


----------



## queennadine

I always get the large bottle of Kiehl’s Creme de Corps body lotion. It’s THE BEST.


----------



## Bentley1

I’m so excited! Especially since last year we were on lockdown and I wasn’t able to go into the store, Which has been a tradition for me since I was in college 15 years ago lol 
I can’t wait to go into Nord for the sale this year on the first day for cardholders . I think I’m the second tier (forget what it’s called). 
Look forward to the online catalog & previewing all the goodies soon!


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anyone remember if the NAS had Glamglow last year?  I know they had it 2 years ago.
Also anything from Tom Ford fragrance?


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Never too early!


----------



## nikki626

I'm looking for the olaplex set.. I think they had one last year.  I didn't get it but tried the brand on someone's recommendation and now my hair is hooked.  I'm returning to the office in the fall but I feel like since I haven't worn most of my items in over a year they feel new.  I feel like I'm going to have to practice wearing something other than sneakers and flat boots


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I was told July 10th.


----------



## plumaplomb

I hope it's a good sale -- I NEED this!!


----------



## VSOP

Any previews? I want the Marc jacobs leather tote, lol


----------



## BagStag

Better mark my calendar so I won't miss it.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## JeninOrlando

When do they send out the catalogs?


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

Thank you for the reminder! I’m spending part of my weekend creating a wish list. I need new work attire now that I’m returning to the office after a year.


----------



## pursekitten

winnie_cooper said:


> I was told July 10th.



Thank you! I can't wait to break my fashion low-buy streak with a good Nordy sale. lol

Side note: I'll be adding to my wish list but also taking a screenshot just to compare prices later. Amazon Prime Day has made me suspicious of every sale these days.


----------



## nikki626

JeninOrlando said:


> When do they send out the catalogs?


Im hoping they will do more of the wish list process they had last year.  the catalogs were always just a small snippet of what was going to be in the sale.


----------



## Susies71

Very excited!  Hope I can control myself this year


----------



## chloethelovely

My stylist said the sale starts July 12.  Not sure if that's early access or what.  I also hope we get wishlist access this year!


----------



## Kikir84

i still have all of last years lip cosmetics in my drawer unused  here’s to finally being able to flaunt our anniversary sale goodies!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I’m ready!!


----------



## nikki626

The half yearly sale has started. Anyone find anything?


----------



## randr21

nikki626 said:


> The half yearly sale has started. Anyone find anything?



Still buying loungewear, and cannot get enough bootcut and flared jeans. Also hunting for cutout tops and dresses.


----------



## rutabaga

I may have reached closet saturation. There’s so many things I forgot I own because I store them in bins at the end of each season and each year it’s like, surprise! You own all of this stuff!

Other than Natori underwear I can’t think of anything I need at the moment. I’m definitely banned from buying sweatpants/joggers, sweatshirts, tie dye, yoga leggings, sports bras, fleece anything, work shoes, blazers, handbags... I’ll be keeping an eye out for stuff for expectant mothers for my sister due in September.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I only got the Clare v tote, square frame ray bans, diptyque candles and oribe hair spray last year. I wanted the ugh furry slides but couldn’t get one. 
This year I will get more diptyque but don’t need anything else.


----------



## Andrea lohman

I don’t know if this is correct, but I just found this online...


----------



## bodybuild36

I received this flyer in the mail this weekend.  Looks like Anniversary starts July 28th.


----------



## VSUVUS

from experience, is the current half yearly sale a better sale or should I wait for the anni sale? the item I want isn't on sale atm...


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## rutabaga

VSUVUS said:


> from experience, is the current half yearly sale a better sale or should I wait for the anni sale? the item I want isn't on sale atm...



Anniversary sale is typically 30-40% off, assuming the item you’re looking at is included.


----------



## Lily's Mom

Nordstrom's website is advertising the Anniversary sale information.  The preview is July 6th.  I don't know each levels shopping dates but Ambassadors have early access starting July 14th and the sale opens to everyone on July 28th.  Let the countdown begin!


----------



## randr21




----------



## ssocialitex

Does anyone recall how much the Maison Francis Kurkdjian Baccarat Rouge 540 was last year during the anni sale?


----------



## VSUVUS

i*bella said:


> Anniversary sale is typically 30-40% off, assuming the item you’re looking at is included.



Thank you! I'm looking to buy Crocs which are already pretty cheap...LOL. Pinching pennies here


----------



## dove221

Yay for this thread! I keep checking on when the anniversary sale info is coming out- looks like we have a little over a month.
I have to say last year buys on the jeans and sweaters were amazing Looking forward to seeing what they have this year!


----------



## VSOP

How do we know which level we are?


----------



## dove221

VSOP said:


> How do we know which level we are?


Do you have the app? You can go to “account” then click on “rewards” and it should tell you. If not, call Nordstrom and have them look you up by phone number.


----------



## VSOP

dove221 said:


> Do you have the app? You can go to “account” then click on “rewards” and it should tell you. If not, call Nordstrom and have them look you up by phone number.



got it! Thanks


----------



## rutabaga

Two days between each tier doesn’t allow much time for merchandise restocks. They also combined the two lowest tiers into one beginning this past May (I think Insider was the lowest, under Influencer).


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I can't wait! Last year I bought more than I had in years...this year I'm looking for sunglasses, jewelry and jeans.

Oh, and some beauty items! I hope they have Kate Somerville ExfloliKate Cleanser and some gadgets (I'm a sucker!).


----------



## AshJs3

Ok, I had a dream last night that someone posted all of the items. I'm ready! 

Hopefully they will have the Donna Karan deodorant 3 pack. It's been SO hard to find here lately. I think they are having supply chain issues.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

AshJs3 said:


> Ok, I had a dream last night that someone posted all of the items. I'm ready!
> 
> Hopefully they will have the Donna Karan deodorant 3 pack. It's been SO hard to find here lately. I think they are having supply chain issues.


I have heard that the deodorant has been discontinued.


----------



## pepperdiva

Can’t wait! Love this thread each year


----------



## waddleod

VSUVUS said:


> from experience, is the current half yearly sale a better sale or should I wait for the anni sale? the item I want isn't on sale atm...



What is the item? Anniversary sale is a combination of new fall/winter items and the same staples every year. Those of us with a lot of anniversary sale experience might be able to tell you if the item is likely to be included.

The half yearly sale going on now is to clear out older merchandise.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## VSUVUS

waddleod said:


> What is the item? Anniversary sale is a combination of new fall/winter items and the same staples every year. Those of us with a lot of anniversary sale experience might be able to tell you if the item is likely to be included.
> 
> The half yearly sale going on now is to clear out older merchandise.



It's just a pair of Crocs which is not that costly at all LOL but since there is/will be a sale my frugality mode kicked in 

I think I can even order the youth size instead of the adult and that alone should save me around $20 already lol


----------



## rutabaga

Check your cc accounts! My Nordstrom account showed a $15 note which was odd because I haven’t used my cc lately. I checked my cc account and holy moly there were TEN fraudulent charges on my cc that went through on the 9th totaling over $1000. Someone put eight expresspay charges on my card and also paid their Nigerian tv and electricity bill in Ghana. I rarely use this card so I honestly don’t know how they got ahold of the info! Thankfully they flagged the fraudulent charges and a new card will arrive in time for the sale


----------



## randr21

rutabaga said:


> Check your cc accounts! My Nordstrom account showed a $15 note which was odd because I haven’t used my cc lately. I checked my cc account and holy moly there were TEN fraudulent charges on my cc that went through on the 9th totaling over $1000. Someone put eight expresspay charges on my card and also paid their Nigerian tv and electricity bill in Ghana. I rarely use this card so I honestly don’t know how they got ahold of the info! Thankfully they flagged the fraudulent charges and a new card will arrive in time for the sale


Was it a nordstrom cc? If so, this happened to me last year. I just so happen to look at my account and saw a victoria secret order for 600 dollars. Then I found out it wasnt the first, but the fourth. Overall, over 1000 worth was charged. 
Really frustrating experience. PSA to set up alerts for all charges to your cc.


----------



## rutabaga

randr21 said:


> Was it a nordstrom cc? If so, this happened to me last year. I just so happen to look at my account and saw a victoria secret order for 600 dollars. Then I found out it wasnt the first, but the fourth. Overall, over 1000 worth was charged.
> Really frustrating experience. PSA to set up alerts for all charges to your cc.



Yes it’s a Nordstrom cc so I wonder if it’s on their end. What’s disappointing is all my other ccs will alert me when I have odd charges. I’m in the US so why should I have UK based expresspay or African accounts to pay? I always call to let them know when I’m traveling so charges aren’t declined, so it’s disappointing they didn’t mark these as suspicious and contact me.

I looked at the alert options and they only have them for number of charges/day, exceeds/below balance, amount of charge and some other options but these were not large amounts individually. My Costco purchases are easily $200+:


----------



## randr21

rutabaga said:


> Yes it’s a Nordstrom cc so I wonder if it’s on their end. What’s disappointing is all my other ccs will alert me when I have odd charges. I’m in the US so why should I have UK based expresspay or African accounts to pay? I always call to let them know when I’m traveling so charges aren’t declined, so it’s disappointing they didn’t mark these as suspicious and contact me.
> 
> I looked at the alert options and they only have them for number of charges/day, exceeds/below balance, amount of charge and some other options but these were not large amounts individually. My Costco purchases are easily $200+:
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108694


They're very diligent about contacting me for any overseas charges, so I'm not sure why they didn't for you? Anything foreign or large amount is flagged and I get a call or text, even if I place the order myself. The VS was domestic, so maybe that's why it wasnt flagged, and the person was smart and used my real name and addie to place the first order, for under 100. Then made subsequent big orders to herself. I now have alerts for anything over $1...better safe than sorry. I think someone thought my info was stolen off dark web. Who knows, but I actually gave the info to nord fraud and local police, but the latter said they cant do anything without some kind of official statement from nord, and nord blew me off when I mentioned this. They didnt really sound like they wanted to catch the perps tbh. Anyways didnt mean to sidetrack, but in this digital age, everyone keep vigilant.


----------



## pursemonsoon

Does anyone have recs for lightweight throws that tend to show up during the sale?  Need a few for tv watching .


----------



## Fashion is Art

My best purchase from last year was my rails shirt, I love it.... the wish list was a great addition as it allowed a more considered approach to purchases...


----------



## chelsmcfarland

pursemonsoon said:


> Does anyone have recs for lightweight throws that tend to show up during the sale?  Need a few for tv watching .


I really like the Barefoot Dreams options that can listed during the sale. The prints tend to go super quickly and they are on the pricier side but they are heavenly!


----------



## pixiejenna

rutabaga said:


> Check your cc accounts! My Nordstrom account showed a $15 note which was odd because I haven’t used my cc lately. I checked my cc account and holy moly there were TEN fraudulent charges on my cc that went through on the 9th totaling over $1000. Someone put eight expresspay charges on my card and also paid their Nigerian tv and electricity bill in Ghana. I rarely use this card so I honestly don’t know how they got ahold of the info! Thankfully they flagged the fraudulent charges and a new card will arrive in time for the sale



My Nordstrom card is the only CC that I’ve had issues with. It was my most used card and I pretty much stopped using it outside of nordies and Nordstrom.com. Even after that I had issues with this card the worst was someone planned a $20000 vacation, $10000 At Disney and $10000 at universal studios. I go on vacation but not $20000 vacations. I feel like it’s either a store breach or a breach at the CC company.


----------



## pixiejenna

pursemonsoon said:


> Does anyone have recs for lightweight throws that tend to show up during the sale?  Need a few for tv watching .



I like the Nordstrom bliss blankets, but only the throw size. I got a queen size one sale and it didn’t feel as soft as the throw. I ended up returning it and checked them out and IMO the bed sized ones didn’t have the same soft texture as the throw size even though it is the same material. I want to say they run around 25 during the sale. 



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-bliss-plush-throw/3564757?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FHome%2FBedding%2FBlankets%20%26%20Throws&color=900


----------



## bunnylou

Don’t we usually have some sort of sneak peek by now? I need a distraction. 

Pretty well stocked up on clothing/loungewear from the last two NASs, but curious about the beauty deals. I am swimming in Korean and Japanese skincare/makeup products right now (so good!), but would love another Olaplex set and Supergoop hand sunscreen if they’re available. Beauty tools are fun, too.

I’m not an Ugg person, but picked up a robe last year and it was my favorite purchase of the sale. If it’s available again this year, it’s worth a look!

Someone keep me away from Paul Green shoes. I love them but I’m mostly at home now, so new shoes are not necessary. (So comfortable, though!)


----------



## Annisalelover

My favorite purchases from the sale last year were the Vince cashmere cardigan and the Zella joggers.  Wore them to death!  Hope someone has some intel soon about the sale!


----------



## pixiejenna

bunnylou said:


> Don’t we usually have some sort of sneak peek by now? I need a distraction.
> 
> Pretty well stocked up on clothing/loungewear from the last two NASs, but curious about the beauty deals. I am swimming in Korean and Japanese skincare/makeup products right now (so good!), but would love another Olaplex set and Supergoop hand sunscreen if they’re available. Beauty tools are fun, too.
> 
> I’m not an Ugg person, but picked up a robe last year and it was my favorite purchase of the sale. If it’s available again this year, it’s worth a look!
> 
> Someone keep me away from Paul Green shoes. I love them but I’m mostly at home now, so new shoes are not necessary. (So comfortable, though!)



I got a pair of the ugg sweatpants and OMG they’re so cozy and soft I wore them a ton in the winter. I think I even shoveled snow in them very warm too. The best part is they were crop so they were the perfect length for me at 5’3 most pants are too long on me.


----------



## bunnylou

pixiejenna said:


> I got a pair of the ugg sweatpants and OMG they’re so cozy and soft I wore them a ton in the winter. I think I even shoveled snow in them very warm too. The best part is they were crop so they were the perfect length for me at 5’3 most pants are too long on me.



Also 5’3” and pants shopping can be frustrating. Good to know those are an option (and cozy).


----------



## rutabaga

Annisalelover said:


> My favorite purchases from the sale last year were the Vince cashmere cardigan and the Zella joggers.  Wore them to death!  Hope someone has some intel soon about the sale!



Did you get the Zella organic cotton joggers? I hope they come out with new colors this year. I don’t need more joggers but I can be tempted with pretty jewel tones.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Annisalelover

Yes, I bought the heavyweight organic cotton joggers and the lighter weight poly/spandex ones too.  Both Zella.  Very pleased with both!


----------



## Vlad

I just had a webinar with the Nordstrom team and they said that this year you will be able to add sold out items to your wishlist and you'll be notified via the Nordies app once it becomes available again. I guess this option was not available previously and they made this change for this year's NAS!


----------



## ccarebear344

I am expecting my first child and am in desperate need of some maternity clothes. Does anyone remember if there are good maternity offerings during the sale???


----------



## bag_girl1234

ccarebear344 said:


> I am expecting my first child and am in desperate need of some maternity clothes. Does anyone remember if there are good maternity offerings during the sale???


I purchased Zella maternity leggings from the NAS; they're amazing. Also, lots of good baby gear.


----------



## pixiejenna

I like the idea of being able to add sold out items to your wishlist and get notifications when it’s back in stock. The only flaw is their inventory system online vs in store don’t seem to match up.


----------



## rutabaga

pixiejenna said:


> I like the idea of being able to add sold out items to your wishlist and get notifications when it’s back in stock. The only flaw is their inventory system online vs in store don’t seem to match up.



and I thought they had the waitlist feature last year too? I didn’t receive any notifications when my wishlisted items came back in stock and I recall others had a similar issue. Not a big deal, probably just prevented me from placing additional orders for things I didn’t need.


----------



## pixiejenna

rutabaga said:


> and I thought they had the waitlist feature last year too? I didn’t receive any notifications when my wishlisted items came back in stock and I recall others had a similar issue. Not a big deal, probably just prevented me from placing additional orders for things I didn’t need.



They had the wishlist last year For the first time. I sporadically received notifications but any time I checked the app or online the item I was notified about was sold out. The new feature is you can add stuff that is sold out, last year you could only add items that were in stock to your wishlist. So a lot of items that were popular and sold out fast you couldn’t ever add it.


----------



## alice87

Nordstrom is the only website that I use that would cancel order after it was placed and item was in stock. It happens to designer items, so disapointing.


----------



## carolinemm

Gosh, I'm so surprised we still don't have any sneak peaks!! I'm so excited to see what items the sale will have. Not that I need anything, but I love to see it all


----------



## coffeecup1828

**UGH nevermind...this special info below is readily available on the Nordstrom site...it must have been added before I checked  Anyway, super excited to shop with you all this year!! Is everyone planning on shopping in person?? I hope so! Let’s give our local stores some $$ and help out our hurting SAs!

Hi all! I did see some intel on new brands to be added this year to the sale:
Outdoor Research, IVL Collective, Club Monaco, Dyson, BDG Urban Outfitters, Reiss, Jenni Kayne, Nécessaire, Billabong, Open Edit, SPGBK Watches, La Ligne, Dagne Dover and more.


----------



## AshJs3

Oooh I hope they have some kind of jumbo Nécessaire deal. I recently started using the body lotion and body serum and they are AMAZING.


----------



## coffeecup1828

Reiss is a brand worn by the Duchess of Cambridge...that beautiful houndstooth coat from years back. I could use a good pea coat or similar. Hoping for better outerwear selections this year.


----------



## rutabaga

coffeecup1828 said:


> **UGH nevermind...this special info below is readily available on the Nordstrom site...it must have been added before I checked  Anyway, super excited to shop with you all this year!! Is everyone planning on shopping in person?? I hope so! Let’s give our local stores some $$ and help out our hurting SAs!
> 
> Hi all! I did see some intel on new brands to be added this year to the sale:
> Outdoor Research, IVL Collective, Club Monaco, Dyson, BDG Urban Outfitters, Reiss, Jenni Kayne, Nécessaire, Billabong, Open Edit, SPGBK Watches, La Ligne, Dagne Dover and more.



La Ligne was in last years sale too but their pieces sold out quick. I was able to buy the top I wanted several months later on the NR website further marked down.


----------



## KGracr22

coffeecup1828 said:


> Reiss is a brand worn by the Duchess of Cambridge...that beautiful houndstooth coat from years back. I could use a good pea coat or similar. Hoping for better outerwear selections this year.


They're having a big sale on their website right now.


----------



## nikki626

I'm moving across country in October. Its super exciting but not sure what to get so I'm stick with some basics like PJs, maybe some beauty items and a pair of jeans as you will always need those. Anyone from San Francisco and can shed light on how cold fall and winter can be.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## pursemonsoon

nikki626 said:


> I'm moving across country in October. Its super exciting but not sure what to get so I'm stick with some basics like PJs, maybe some beauty items and a pair of jeans as you will always need those. Anyone from San Francisco and can shed light on how cold fall and winter can be.



San Francisco is all about layering.   Could be a nice day and then fog rolls in and it gets cold.  Winter tends to be rainy and cold.  It’s never going to get as cold or as hot and humid as say Chicago or New York.


----------



## nikki626

pursemonsoon said:


> San Francisco is all about layering.   Could be a nice day and then fog rolls in and it gets cold.  Winter tends to be rainy and cold.  It’s never going to get as cold or as hot and humid as say Chicago or New York.


Hmmmm... so maybe a couple of cardigans....txs


----------



## lorihmatthews

nikki626 said:


> I'm moving across country in October. Its super exciting but not sure what to get so I'm stick with some basics like PJs, maybe some beauty items and a pair of jeans as you will always need those. Anyone from San Francisco and can shed light on how cold fall and winter can be.



I've lived in SF for 25 years. Time flies! October is usually our nicest month -- with the highest temperatures. In previous years it's been 100 for a few days during that month. Our rainy/cold season is in January. But it is hotter during the day and then when the sun goes down the temperature definitely drops. Jeans, comfortable walking shoes, and cardigans would definitely be good purchases.


----------



## rutabaga

lorihmatthews said:


> I've lived in SF for 25 years. Time flies! October is usually our nicest month -- with the highest temperatures. In previous years it's been 100 for a few days during that month. Our rainy/cold season is in January. But it is hotter during the day and then when the sun goes down the temperature definitely drops. Jeans, comfortable walking shoes, and cardigans would definitely be good purchases.



100 degrees is not typical for SF though. 90 degrees during the summer is considered hot. Most older buildings don’t have AC because you never needed it! In the winter, it seems to be always around 56-58 degrees. Sometimes it dips into the 40s which is unusual.


----------



## nikki626

lorihmatthews said:


> I've lived in SF for 25 years. Time flies! October is usually our nicest month -- with the highest temperatures. In previous years it's been 100 for a few days during that month. Our rainy/cold season is in January. But it is hotter during the day and then when the sun goes down the temperature definitely drops. Jeans, comfortable walking shoes, and cardigans would definitely be good purchases.


Thank you! We are super excited. I got a new job, reason for move. We are getting married in September moving from ATL to SF in October. I guess since we did nothing last year we are doing everything this year


----------



## ssocialitex

pursemonsoon said:


> Does anyone have recs for lightweight throws that tend to show up during the sale?  Need a few for tv watching .


+1 on the Nord bliss throws. I think they were $19.90 when I bought mine and the brand was called Kennebunk. Or that was what it was called - I don’t remember 



AshJs3 said:


> Oooh I hope they have some kind of jumbo Nécessaire deal. I recently started using the body lotion and body serum and they are AMAZING.


I bought a set last year with the body lotion and body wash. Haven’t used the body wash but I love the lotion


----------



## lorihmatthews

rutabaga said:


> 100 degrees is not typical for SF though. 90 degrees during the summer is considered hot. Most older buildings don’t have AC because you never needed it! In the winter, it seems to be always around 56-58 degrees. Sometimes it dips into the 40s which is unusual.



Yes, totally agree ... that's why I said 100 degree temps are usually only a few days!


----------



## Laurenleigh

lorihmatthews said:


> I've lived in SF for 25 years. Time flies! October is usually our nicest month -- with the highest temperatures. In previous years it's been 100 for a few days during that month. Our rainy/cold season is in January. But it is hotter during the day and then when the sun goes down the temperature definitely drops. Jeans, comfortable walking shoes, and cardigans would definitely be good purchases.


This convo has been super helpful to me too, so thanks ladies! I'm moving from New Orleans to Alameda in three weeks and I'm super excited. I'm in the military so I move frequently, but I've never lived on the west coast. The lack of humidity is going to be a weird experience for me. Can't wait to see how my course, kinda curly/normally frizzy hair responds!  I'm pumped for the sale and already added a calendar reminder on my phone for the preview and the start of the sale.


----------



## pursemonsoon

Laurenleigh said:


> This convo has been super helpful to me too, so thanks ladies! I'm moving from New Orleans to Alameda in three weeks and I'm super excited. I'm in the military so I move frequently, but I've never lived on the west coast. The lack of humidity is going to be a weird experience for me. Can't wait to see how my course, kinda curly/normally frizzy hair responds!  I'm pumped for the sale and already added a calendar reminder on my phone for the preview and the start of the sale.



The East Bay is way warmer than San Fran!  You will be able to wear summer clothes on that side of the bay !


----------



## Laurenleigh

pursemonsoon said:


> Does anyone have recs for lightweight throws that tend to show up during the sale?  Need a few for tv watching .


Adding another recommendation for the Kennebunk throw. I have like four now. The price is incredible, they're super soft, hold up great to lots of use and wash beautifully. I bought the barefoot dreams throw last year because of all the hype and it was amazing at first, but I feel like it's not nearly as soft after washing it several times. I also bought one of the thick, fuzzy Ugg throws last year and I absolutely love it, but it's pretty heavy so I really only use it in the winter. The Kennebunk throws are great year round.


----------



## Laurenleigh

pursemonsoon said:


> The East Bay is way warmer than San Fran!  You will be able to wear summer clothes on that side of the bay !


Glad to hear that. I'm a Floridian at heart and despise being cold so I'll definitely appreciate being in a bit of a warmer climate. I did four years in Boston and another four years in Cleveland and HATED the winters in both. Unless I was snowboarding...that's the only time it's tolerable!


----------



## pursemonsoon

Laurenleigh said:


> Glad to hear that. I'm a Floridian at heart and despise being cold so I'll definitely appreciate being in a bit of a warmer climate. I did four years in Boston and another four years in Cleveland and HATED the winters in both. Unless I was snowboarding...that's the only time it's tolerable!



Then East Bay will definitely be more up your alley than SF!  Have a great move and thank you for your service


----------



## lorihmatthews

Laurenleigh said:


> This convo has been super helpful to me too, so thanks ladies! I'm moving from New Orleans to Alameda in three weeks and I'm super excited. I'm in the military so I move frequently, but I've never lived on the west coast. The lack of humidity is going to be a weird experience for me. Can't wait to see how my course, kinda curly/normally frizzy hair responds!  I'm pumped for the sale and already added a calendar reminder on my phone for the preview and the start of the sale.



Alameda is a darling area. You will love it. Keep us posted on the move and thank you for your service!


----------



## nikki626

Laurenleigh said:


> This convo has been super helpful to me too, so thanks ladies! I'm moving from New Orleans to Alameda in three weeks and I'm super excited. I'm in the military so I move frequently, but I've never lived on the west coast. The lack of humidity is going to be a weird experience for me. Can't wait to see how my course, kinda curly/normally frizzy hair responds!  I'm pumped for the sale and already added a calendar reminder on my phone for the preview and the start of the sale.


The lack of humidity will be weird, I have never lived where it wasn't humid in the summer, never lived on the west coast either. We are going this weekend to search out apartments and neighborhoods. I hopeing for less cottonball like hair in the summer..

I know this isn't the forum, however if any of you locals have local restaurant suggestions please share.  Txs


----------



## coffeecup1828

I just heard there will be Dior handbags in the sale this year!
And the SAs I’ve heard from are very pleased with the quality of the designer items this year. Not “made for the sale” quality as in years past, and good selection as well.

It’s sounding like it’s going to be a good one. I am disappointed that the lower 2 levels of Nordy Club were combined...I don’t think people who spend $2k/year should be lumped in with just cardholders. Maybe that’s just me though.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## VSOP

coffeecup1828 said:


> I just heard there will be Dior handbags in the sale this year!
> And the SAs I’ve heard from are very pleased with the quality of the designer items this year. Not “made for the sale” quality as in years past, and good selection as well.
> 
> It’s sounding like it’s going to be a good one. I am disappointed that the lower 2 levels of Nordy Club were combined...I don’t think people who spend $2k/year should be lumped in with just cardholders. Maybe that’s just me though.




I’m soooo ready! Any previews of the previews? No leaks, lol


----------



## Laurenleigh

coffeecup1828 said:


> I just heard there will be Dior handbags in the sale this year!
> And the SAs I’ve heard from are very pleased with the quality of the designer items this year. Not “made for the sale” quality as in years past, and good selection as well.
> 
> It’s sounding like it’s going to be a good one. I am disappointed that the lower 2 levels of Nordy Club were combined...I don’t think people who spend $2k/year should be lumped in with just cardholders. Maybe that’s just me though.


If your intel is true, that's great news! It's been tough for retail lately and it's discouraging to see so many sale items further discounted just a few weeks after the sale ends, so perhaps this is a way to get customers re-engergized about the sale.


----------



## coffeecup1828

VSOP said:


> I’m soooo ready! Any previews of the previews? No leaks, lol





Laurenleigh said:


> If your intel is true, that's great news! It's been tough for retail lately and it's discouraging to see so many sale items further discounted just a few weeks after the sale ends, so perhaps this is a way to get customers re-engergized about the sale.


Follow @roseknows on IG. She’s a Nordstrom SA and did a live last week with a few other SAs. At the very tail end of the live she talks about the Dior and the selection/quality and they give advice about shopping the sale.


----------



## coffeecup1828

coffeecup1828 said:


> Follow @roseknows on IG. She’s a Nordstrom SA and did a live last week with a few other SAs. At the very tail end of the live she talks about the Dior and the selection/quality and they give advice about shopping the sale.


Sorry actually @rosehayes


----------



## rutabaga

coffeecup1828 said:


> I just heard there will be Dior handbags in the sale this year!
> And the SAs I’ve heard from are very pleased with the quality of the designer items this year. Not “made for the sale” quality as in years past, and good selection as well.
> 
> It’s sounding like it’s going to be a good one. I am disappointed that the lower 2 levels of Nordy Club were combined...I don’t think people who spend $2k/year should be lumped in with just cardholders. Maybe that’s just me though.



I commented on the collapsing of the two bottom tiers a while back. Someone who spends up to $500 annually isn’t the same as someone who spends several thousand/year. But retail is struggling so they keep modifying these rewards programs so that perks are more difficult to earn.


----------



## coffeecup1828

rutabaga said:


> I commented on the collapsing of the two bottom tiers a while back. Someone who spends up to $500 annually isn’t the same as someone who spends several thousand/year. But retail is struggling so they keep modifying these rewards programs so that perks are more difficult to earn.


Ehh...the only difference seems to be a higher alterations credit and the earlier NSALE shopping days. Nordstrom isn’t incentivizing anyone to spend more by making the tiers harder to climb... Anyone who might usually spend $1,500 could very well be incentivized to instead spend $2-2,500 to reach the next tier.  But that same person would never dream of spending $5,000 to just get to one level above entry level. It just basically doesn’t reward anyone who spends up to $4,999. Someone who just opens a card to get access to the sale isn’t the same as someone who spends thousands a year, and they shouldn’t be treated as such.

At any rate, I have an appointment to shop and I can’t wait. Hoping it’s a good one this year, looking forward to shopping without a mask and all of that.


----------



## carolinemm

coffeecup1828 said:


> Sorry actually @rosehayes


Did she mention anything else? I'm shocked to hear the brand Dior will be participating and SO SO SO excited!!!


----------



## chloethelovely

Wow.  DIOR?! I was sitting on the sidelines thinking I would not be getting much this year, but DIOR changes everything.


----------



## coffeecup1828

carolinemm said:


> Did she mention anything else? I'm shocked to hear the brand Dior will be participating and SO SO SO excited!!!


Not that I heard but she said she will be making posts about the sale items and modeling then as it gets closer, I’m guessing once the preview starts.


chloethelovely said:


> Wow.  DIOR?! I was sitting on the sidelines thinking I would not be getting much this year, but DIOR changes everything.


I think it bodes well for a good designer turnout...but in years past they’ve floated a very small number of designer bags that no one had access to (I think each store got 1)...I hope this isn’t that. I don’t think she would have mentioned it on IG if that were the case. Fingers crossed this is the year the NSALE goes back to its roots a bit.


----------



## chloethelovely

coffeecup1828 said:


> but in years past they’ve floated a very small number of designer bags that no one had access to (I think each store got 1)...


I hear you.  I'm an Icon member with an appointment the first morning of presale.  Maybe I would be lucky enough to snag some of the super hard to get stuff...  However, I am also borderline plus size, so they almost never have lots of clothing options for me.  At least not in-store.  I already pre-ordered a new ring from Bony Levy, and will be looking for Eileen Fisher, Vince, and Lafayette 148 NY for work wear.  I also am always checking out the designer options.  Will probably also check out Nili Lotan, Sea NY, and Samsoe for more casual stuff....which I really don't need.  

I love and look forward to this sale every year!


----------



## carolinemm

coffeecup1828 said:


> Not that I heard but she said she will be making posts about the sale items and modeling then as it gets closer, I’m guessing once the preview starts.
> 
> I think it bodes well for a good designer turnout...but in years past they’ve floated a very small number of designer bags that no one had access to (I think each store got 1)...I hope this isn’t that. I don’t think she would have mentioned it on IG if that were the case. Fingers crossed this is the year the NSALE goes back to its roots a bit.


I hope she doesn't mean Dior eyeshadow palettes and lipstick trios... LOL Beauty items would make more sense than a handbag but I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## coffeecup1828

carolinemm said:


> I hope she doesn't mean Dior eyeshadow palettes and lipstick trios... LOL Beauty items would make more sense than a handbag but I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.


Haha! Oh gosh yes don’t get upset with me if this doesn’t turn out lol.

But I’m 99% sure she said “Dior Handbags” and she made a point of saying so. I believe she’s a very reputable SA...you can go watch the very end of that IG live I talked about and judge for yourself. Personally I’m not in the market but I still bemoan the missed opportunity with the Chloe  Marcie tote from many moons ago...sigh.


----------



## carolinemm

coffeecup1828 said:


> Haha! Oh gosh yes don’t get upset with me if this doesn’t turn out lol.
> 
> But I’m 99% sure she said “Dior Handbags” and she made a point of saying so. I believe she’s a very reputable SA...you can go watch the very end of that IG live I talked about and judge for yourself. Personally I’m not in the market but I still bemoan the missed opportunity with the Chloe  Marcie tote from many moons ago...sigh.


I thought I found the video you were talking about, where they introduced the nordstrom6 but seemed to have missed them say the golden phrase. I'll look again later tonight.  Either way, I'm excited to shop for things I don't need


----------



## carolinemm

Do we know if they're going to have any reformation dresses in the sale?


----------



## coffeecup1828

carolinemm said:


> I thought I found the video you were talking about, where they introduced the nordstrom6 but seemed to have missed them say the golden phrase. I'll look again later tonight.  Either way, I'm excited to shop for things I don't need


Ahh actually @rosehayes was 1 of them in the video but the video on her account isn’t the one I was referring to. Another fashion blogger was hosting 3 of the 6 “Nordstrom 6” and now I’m scrambling to find the IG where I saw the video originally. I’ll come back once I find it.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## coffeecup1828

coffeecup1828 said:


> Ahh actually @rosehayes was 1 of them in the video but the video on her account isn’t the one I was referring to. Another fashion blogger was hosting 3 of the 6 “Nordstrom 6” and now I’m scrambling to find the IG where I saw the video originally. I’ll come back once I find it.


Okay!
It’s under @getinthegroove1 the most recent igTV video “3 stylists share their secrets” at 0:59 remaining they mention the Dior handbags. HTH!


----------



## VSOP

I’m following the IG influencers y’all recommend. Lol

I want to be in the know.


----------



## carolinemm

coffeecup1828 said:


> Okay!
> It’s under @getinthegroove1 the most recent igTV video “3 stylists share their secrets” at 0:59 remaining they mention the Dior handbags. HTH!


thank you!!


----------



## chloethelovely

coffeecup1828 said:


> Okay!
> It’s under @getinthegroove1 the most recent igTV video “3 stylists share their secrets” at 0:59 remaining they mention the Dior handbags. HTH!


I watched it.  I think she's saying that Nordstrom is going to have a Dior accessories boutique.  I didn't understand her to say that there was Dior in the anniversary sale.  I also checked with my stylist, who confirmed that Nordstrom is going to be carrying Dior.


----------



## coffeecup1828

chloethelovely said:


> I watched it.  I think she's saying that Nordstrom is going to have a Dior accessories boutique.  I didn't understand her to say that there was Dior in the anniversary sale.  I also checked with my stylist, who confirmed that Nordstrom is going to be carrying Dior.


Just rewatched as well...I think you’re right. Sorry everyone. She said it right as she was talking about the sale and I think I conflated her statements in an excited flurry emotion. I’ll send myself to timeout now.


----------



## spartanwoman

coffeecup1828 said:


> Just rewatched as well...I think you’re right. Sorry everyone. She said it right as she was talking about the sale and I think I conflated her statements in an excited flurry emotion. I’ll send myself to timeout now.


No worries! At least it got us all excited about NAS! I did ask my SA yesterday and she checked and confirmed that there is not a Dior bag in the sale. She did mention Dior boutique opening at the Mall of America store though.


----------



## chloethelovely

coffeecup1828 said:


> Just rewatched as well...I think you’re right. Sorry everyone. She said it right as she was talking about the sale and I think I conflated her statements in an excited flurry emotion. I’ll send myself to timeout now.


Timeout is not necessary!  I love this sale, and I love the hype around the sale almost as much.  So thanks for that.  xox


----------



## bag_girl1234

It looks like @tacomanordstrombeauty on IG has a few beauty sneak peeks. Not much but hopefully more soon.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

nikki626 said:


> I'm moving across country in October. Its super exciting but not sure what to get so I'm stick with some basics like PJs, maybe some beauty items and a pair of jeans as you will always need those. Anyone from San Francisco and can shed light on how cold fall and winter can be.



I live in Southern California which I believe is mostly warmer than San Francisco, but I wear pretty much any winter clothing except a super heavy long parka and snow boots.  For example I have faux fur coats, short parkas, tall leather boots, sweaters.  I get cold in restaurants at night during the winter, and it can be in the 30s-40s outside especially at night.  I wore my coats more than ever this past year, due to having to eat outside a lot during the pandemic and spending more time outside in general, like waiting in line for stores, attending church services outside.  Hopefully won't ever be like that again but I sure was glad to have some warm coats!


----------



## paula3boys

Anyone interested in joining Nordstrom's Fashion Advisors Community? I can invite 2 people to join. They do polls/surveys to help improve Anniversary sale, other sales, services, etc. Message me your email address if interested (first 2 to respond).


----------



## lovemyrescues

Laurenleigh said:


> This convo has been super helpful to me too, so thanks ladies! I'm moving from New Orleans to Alameda in three weeks and I'm super excited. I'm in the military so I move frequently, but I've never lived on the west coast. The lack of humidity is going to be a weird experience for me. Can't wait to see how my course, kinda curly/normally frizzy hair responds!  I'm pumped for the sale and already added a calendar reminder on my phone for the preview and the start of the sale.



You will love Alameda!  Such a cute area!


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> I'm moving across country in October. Its super exciting but not sure what to get so I'm stick with some basics like PJs, maybe some beauty items and a pair of jeans as you will always need those. Anyone from San Francisco and can shed light on how cold fall and winter can be.


San Francisco for the most part is temperate.  You will get used to the term "microclimates". We had a heat wave last week.  It was in the 70's at the coast but 106 inland.  Also it can be foggy in the summer especially if you live in the Outer Sunset or Outer Richmond while it is sunny SOMA (South of Market Street) and other areas there.  For the entire Bay Area you always dress in layers.


----------



## lovemyrescues

pursemonsoon said:


> The East Bay is way warmer than San Fran!  You will be able to wear summer clothes on that side of the bay !


That depends WHERE in the East Bay.  Alameda/Berkeley/Oakland stays much cooler in the summer than Walnut Creek, San Ramon or Pleasanton.


----------



## paula3boys

paula3boys said:


> Anyone interested in joining Nordstrom's Fashion Advisors Community? I can invite 2 people to join. They do polls/surveys to help improve Anniversary sale, other sales, services, etc. Message me your email address if interested (first 2 to respond).


One taken. One available


----------



## chloethelovely

paula3boys said:


> Anyone interested in joining Nordstrom's Fashion Advisors Community? I can invite 2 people to join. They do polls/surveys to help improve Anniversary sale, other sales, services, etc. Message me your email address if interested (first 2 to respond).


Me please! Message sent!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## teambravogato

paula3boys said:


> Anyone interested in joining Nordstrom's Fashion Advisors Community? I can invite 2 people to join. They do polls/surveys to help improve Anniversary sale, other sales, services, etc. Message me your email address if interested (first 2 to respond).


Id love to join if you or the others get additional slots!


----------



## yljones77

teambravogato said:


> Id love to join if you or the others get additional slots!


Please include me.  Let me know what info you need.  Thanks!


----------



## lovemyrescues

yljones77 said:


> Please include me.  Let me know what info you need.  Thanks!





teambravogato said:


> Id love to join if you or the others get additional slots!



DM me your full name and email.  I have 2 slots.


----------



## englishprof

I, too, can invite someone to Fashion Advisors if someone wants to send me full name and email


----------



## englishprof

englishprof said:


> I, too, can invite someone to Fashion Advisors if someone wants to send me full name and email


The invite has been taken


----------



## lyoness

I can invite someone as well. If you're interested, please send me your name and email.


----------



## paula3boys

paula3boys said:


> Anyone interested in joining Nordstrom's Fashion Advisors Community? I can invite 2 people to join. They do polls/surveys to help improve Anniversary sale, other sales, services, etc. Message me your email address if interested (first 2 to respond).


One left. Please message your name and email address to me. You can't be invited by more than one person (me and someone else) so please keep that in mind. Thank you.


----------



## teambravogato

paula3boys said:


> One left. Please message your name and email address to me. You can't be invited by more than one person (me and someone else) so please keep that in mind. Thank you.


Hi, I can't DM you for some reason   Could you try DMing me and I'll give you the info?  Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## paula3boys

paula3boys said:


> One left. Please message your name and email address to me. You can't be invited by more than one person (me and someone else) so please keep that in mind. Thank you.


Both of mine are gone. I will come back once the invites reopen


----------



## teambravogato

paula3boys said:


> Both of mine are gone. I will come back once the invites reopen


Thanks so much!


----------



## KensingtonUK

If any additional spots open up I would also love to participate


----------



## lovemyrescues

KensingtonUK said:


> If any additional spots open up I would also love to participate


DM me with your full name and email as I have 2 spots.


----------



## lovemyrescues

lovemyrescues said:


> DM me with your full name and email as I have 2 spots.


Both invites given out!


----------



## Susies71

If anyone is still looking for spots I have 2 please DM me your full name & email.   This is new foe me.


----------



## StacyLynn624

coffeecup1828 said:


> I just heard there will be Dior handbags in the sale this year!
> And the SAs I’ve heard from are very pleased with the quality of the designer items this year. Not “made for the sale” quality as in years past, and good selection as well.
> 
> It’s sounding like it’s going to be a good one. I am disappointed that the lower 2 levels of Nordy Club were combined...I don’t think people who spend $2k/year should be lumped in with just cardholders. Maybe that’s just me though.



I was like $150 away from spending $2k last year for the first time since I was working 10 years ago, so I went ahead and ordered things to get me over. I was super annoyed.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Michelle1x

I


chloethelovely said:


> I watched it.  I think she's saying that Nordstrom is going to have a Dior accessories boutique.  I didn't understand her to say that there was Dior in the anniversary sale.  I also checked with my stylist, who confirmed that Nordstrom is going to be carrying Dior.



The Chanel stores are all decoupling from Nordstrom so something has to take their place...


----------



## StacyLynn624

I’m going to clean out my closet today so I can see what I need this year.  I think I’m going to be buying beauty stuff and not so much clothes or shoes this time.

I really want a PMD body, so I’m hoping there’a one in the sale. I also could be swayed on a Dyson Air Wrap if the price is right.  And, anything beautybio and Supergoop.

I do need a new pair of sneakers.


----------



## Michelle1x

StacyLynn624 said:


> I’m going to clean out my closet today so I can see what I need this year.  I think I’m going to be buying beauty stuff and not so much clothes or shoes this time.
> 
> I really want a PMD body, so I’m hoping there’a one in the sale. I also could be swayed on a Dyson Air Wrap if the price is right.  And, anything beautybio and Supergoop.
> 
> I do need a new pair of sneakers.



YEah me too.
I usually buy workout wear in the NAS, but that's all I have been buying during Covid so I don't want any of that.
And I'm still partially working from home so I don't need many clothes.

But I would like a bunch of beauty stuff including fragrance.  Also some Glamglow if they have it.
Also some sneakers and comfort shoes, whatever they have.


----------



## chloethelovely

Michelle1x said:


> The Chanel stores are all decoupling from Nordstrom so something has to take their place...


I suppose that makes sense.  The stores near me are not nearly that fancy, any way.  So I really only benefit by being able to order stuff sight unseen.  Who wants to order designer pieces sight unseen?


----------



## AshJs3

I got a preview catalog today! It's really thin, only a few pages, but it does have some items. Nothing high end designer, it's mainly casual clothing, shoes, and some beauty items. If no one has uploaded it this evening, I will try to after my kids go to bed.


----------



## Steph0506

AshJs3 said:


> I got a preview catalog today! It's really thin, only a few pages, but it does have some items. Nothing high end designer, it's mainly casual clothing, shoes, and some beauty items. If no one has uploaded it this evening, I will try to after my kids go to bed.


So Jealous! I’ve been waiting to see what’s coming!


----------



## AshJs3

Got pictures taken real quick! No prices, and pretty thin, but it's something!


----------



## coffeecup1828

AshJs3 said:


> Got pictures taken real quick! No prices, and pretty thin, but it's something!


Thank you for posting this!

Getting excited! Although, if this little sneak peek is a good indicator of the offerings...I won’t be buying much lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

Interesting how small this catalog is and no prices listed. I wonder if this is because they’re doing the online preview, they no longer feel the need for a big catalog or even pricing items in it because we’ll see them before the sale online. While I always looked forward to the catalog I rather be able to see everything available online. The catalog never showed everything in the sale either.


----------



## Chanel0524

Do you have to have a nordtsrom
Credit card to shop the sale? I have influenced status using my nordy club (telephone number)?


----------



## Fashion is Art

StacyLynn624 said:


> I’m going to clean out my closet today so I can see what I need this year.  I think I’m going to be buying beauty stuff and not so much clothes or shoes this time.
> 
> I really want a PMD body, so I’m hoping there’a one in the sale. I also could be swayed on a Dyson Air Wrap if the price is right.  And, anything beautybio and Supergoop.
> 
> I do need a new pair of sneakers.


I have the Dylan Air Wrap and it’s fabulous... my hair is the longest it’s been in 15 years due to Covid and I would not have been able to manage without it.  I have naturally curly hair but it tends to frizz very easily.  The air wrap gives a lovely curl which last for a few days and is very easy and quick to use.


----------



## AshJs3

N/A


----------



## AshJs3

After taking some time to look over the few pages, the only thing that's a must have for me is the Necessaire. Hopefully it's some sort of set. I have the lotion, but have been wanting to try the body wash too. 

Shackets look to be hanging around for fall. I had a Free People one on my wishlist for a while but it sold out before I pulled the trigger. Maybe the sale will have one. Other than that, I am hoping to see: 

Alo Yoga Tees
Tommy John - There was some in the preview last year, but I don't think I ever saw any of it come in stock during the sale. 
Madewell - Their cardigans are always pretty popular. I'll be interested to see their non-skinny jean offerings (I love my skinny jeans, I just have a ton of them). 
Halogen - Even though it's a house brand there are usually a few nice tops and sweaters that I look forward to. 
Tory Burch - That small wallet sized Tory bag from the sale last year is one of my very favorites.
Vince Shoes - They usually have a nice boot, sneaker, and flat. 

I always say I'm not in the market for anything designer, but we know how the sale has a way of changing things! Can't wait to see more of the preview!


----------



## coffeecup1828

Chanel0524 said:


> Do you have to have a nordtsrom
> Credit card to shop the sale? I have influenced status using my nordy club (telephone number)?


On the Nordstrom site the levels/shopping dates are listed under “cardholder early access”. Makes sense, as it’s a CC incentive. 

The pre-sale is cardmembers only. In years past you could pay with any CC but you still needed to use your Nordstrom CC to “unlock” the sale. As of maybe 2-3 years ago, they now make you pay with the Nordstrom Card during the presale. HTH.


----------



## alice87

I agree too, 2k difference is a big gap, does not seem fair to equalize it.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## chloethelovely

Fashion is Art said:


> I have the Dylan Air Wrap and it’s fabulous... my hair is the longest it’s been in 15 years due to Covid and I would not have been able to manage without it.  I have naturally curly hair but it tends to frizz very easily.  The air wrap gives a lovely curl which last for a few days and is very easy and quick to use.


Did you happen to have the Dyson dryer first? I have the dryer and am not sure if I need the air wrap.


----------



## StacyLynn624

chloethelovely said:


> Did you happen to have the Dyson dryer first? I have the dryer and am not sure if I need the air wrap.


 
isn’t there a dryer attachment on the air wrap? I haven’t done much research yet.


----------



## lalame

StacyLynn624 said:


> isn’t there a dryer attachment on the air wrap? I haven’t done much research yet.



There is a dryer attachment on the air wrap but it's weaker than a normal Dyson dryer. 

I like the airwrap for the lightness but I honestly don't really use the curling attachments (stupid I know) - I ended up just using it mostly for the dryer anyway! I probably just bought the wrong set for myself... I should've bought the one with big round brush.


----------



## piperhallie

Has the Dyson Airwrap been confirmed to be a part of the Anniversary Sale?


----------



## Fashion is Art

chloethelovely said:


> Did you happen to have the Dyson dryer first? I have the dryer and am not sure if I need the air wrap.


Hi no I didn’t have the dryer.  For me it was the curl attachments that convinced me to try it. I can never manage to hold a brush and dryer as i have thick hair so for me it’s brilliant


----------



## Fashion is Art

StacyLynn624 said:


> isn’t there a dryer attachment on the air wrap? I haven’t done much research yet.


Hi yes it has a dryer attachment and actually it’s more powerful than I was expecting.  I get the big wet out with that, smooth with the brush attachment then curl with the small barrels.  That way it last several days...


----------



## JoesGirl

chloethelovely said:


> Did you happen to have the Dyson dryer first? I have the dryer and am not sure if I need the air wrap.


I have the Air Wrap and NEVER use the wrap.  However I use the blow dryer every day.  Love that thing. I figure my teenage daughter can use the wrap.  But honestly she only uses the dryer too.  Highly recommend the dryer.


----------



## carolinemm

I have the airwrap and I really only bought it because I got it on sale and thought "ooooh its expensive, it has to be the best way to curl hair out there". I have super straight uncolored hair with minimal frizz and the airwrap is really not worth it for someone with hair like mine. It takes me 45 minutes to curl my hair, the curls don't hold, the other attachments don't really work for me, my hair is now slightly frizzy, but at least I can say I have one  It comes with a hairdryer attachment which is great, 2 curl barrels for someone with shoulder length hair, a round brush, and two straightening brushes. I also find my hair gets oilier faster when using the airwrap. Sorry to be a downer but I'm very underwhelmed by it.
I actually curled it today with the XL barrels (sold separately $40) and took photos if anyone wants to see the progression of the curl fall out. 


Anywho, thank you AshJs3 for posting!! I like the flat booties on the cover, the black halogen dress with the cut out, and the lilac shacket... tbd if I want to buy any of them yet. I'm hoping for something great from AllSaints


----------



## bodybuild36

piperhallie said:


> Has the Dyson Airwrap been confirmed to be a part of the Anniversary Sale?


From the info I have there will be a dryer and air wrap set.  The airwrap has 5 attachments and is 549.99.  The best time to buy is at Ulta when they have a coupon for 20% including dyson.  In the past this has been in July and December I believe.


----------



## lyoness

bodybuild36 said:


> From the info I have there will be a dryer and air wrap set.  The airwrap has 5 attachments and is 549.99.  The best time to buy is at Ulta when they have a coupon for 20% including dyson.  In the past this has been in July and December I believe.


 
Do you have any info on the dryer set?


----------



## bodybuild36

lyoness said:


> Do you have any info on the dryer set?


$399.99 with a storage bag.  Both are silver with copper accent.


----------



## bodybuild36

Did anyone see this


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anyone remember if they had Wacoal bras last year?


----------



## Lily's Mom

AshJs3 said:


> I got a preview catalog today! It's really thin, only a few pages, but it does have some items. Nothing high end designer, it's mainly casual clothing, shoes, and some beauty items. If no one has uploaded it this evening, I will try to after my kids go to bed.


----------



## Michelle1x

bodybuild36 said:


> Did anyone see this
> View attachment 5124132


Thanks for posting.
What is a Nordstrom "stylist"?  Is that something different than an SA?


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## bodybuild36

Michelle1x said:


> Thanks for posting.
> What is a Nordstrom "stylist"?  Is that something different than an SA?


No, stylist = SA.  I plan to go next Saturday.


----------



## chloethelovely

JoesGirl said:


> I have the Air Wrap and NEVER use the wrap.  However I use the blow dryer every day.  Love that thing. I figure my teenage daughter can use the wrap.  But honestly she only uses the dryer too.  Highly recommend the dryer.


Thanks! I have the original dryer, and I absolutely love it.  I am concerned the Air Wrap dryer won't be as powerful, so it'll just be another tool for me to store. But I've been on the fence about it since it came out.


----------



## organizeitall

bodybuild36 said:


> Did anyone see this
> View attachment 5124132


Wow I am an icon and had not received this - was it in an email or how did you see it?


----------



## bag_girl1234

Michelle1x said:


> Does anyone remember if they had Wacoal bras last year?


They did! Wacoal tends to be something they have every year.


----------



## coffeecup1828

Just saw confirmation the Donna Karan deodorant 3 pack will be at the NSale this year. 

Personally never bought it, but I know some of you got nuts for it!


----------



## StacyLynn624

bodybuild36 said:


> From the info I have there will be a dryer and air wrap set.  The airwrap has 5 attachments and is 549.99.  The best time to buy is at Ulta when they have a coupon for 20% including dyson.  In the past this has been in July and December I believe.



Isn’t $549 the regular price for the air wrap?
I was just guessing it was in the sale since they said Dyson was in the sale and the dryer was in the sale a few years ago. I saw a vacuum in that thin catalog.


----------



## piperhallie

bodybuild36 said:


> From the info I have there will be a dryer and air wrap set.  The airwrap has 5 attachments and is 549.99.  The best time to buy is at Ulta when they have a coupon for 20% including dyson.  In the past this has been in July and December I believe.


Ah good to know, thank you!


----------



## piperhallie

StacyLynn624 said:


> Isn’t $549 the regular price for the air wrap?
> I was just guessing it was in the sale since they said Dyson was in the sale and the dryer was in the sale a few years ago. I saw a vacuum in that thin catalog.


Yeah I believe $549.99 is the regular price. If it's marked down at the NAS then I might just go for it


----------



## bodybuild36

organizeitall said:


> Wow I am an icon and had not received this - was it in an email or how did you see it?


I saw it on a sponsored post on Instagram.  I am also Icon and I did not receive anything specific in my email either.


----------



## eleanors36

bodybuild36 said:


> Did anyone see this
> View attachment 5124132


That looks great!


----------



## Lily's Mom

Just got my skinny catalog today.  Even though there is not much in there as was commented earlier - just looking at it got me so excited.  The preview is actually almost here!  I know I want a couple of nicer sweaters this year  - something I can dress up or down but not everyday wear.  I'm tired of casual, casual, casual.  I took an early retirement last summer so that is pretty much all I've worn ever since.  I saw that Jenni Kayne and La Ligne are supposed to be in the sale and know they are supposed to be pretty nice brands.  I've never tried either brand on, so if anyone knows if these are true to size, I would appreciate the info.


----------



## StacyLynn624

I got my skinny catalog today, and inside had an exclusive access pass to shop Ambassador Level (2 days earlier). I’m Influencer level, and I spent just a smidge  over $2k last year for the first time in almost a decade. Anyone else get this pass?


----------



## Robin13

StacyLynn624 said:


> I got my skinny catalog today, and inside had an exclusive access pass to shop Ambassador Level (2 days earlier). I’m Influencer level, and I spent just a smidge  over $2k last year for the first time in almost a decade. Anyone else get this pass?
> 
> View attachment 5124727


I also got the pass.


----------



## Samstartt

Got this from my SA in Toronto…he was in the stock room looking for things that are in my size that might have arrived for the sale….rag and bone and smythe. If he sends more I’ll post.


----------



## AshJs3

StacyLynn624 said:


> I got my skinny catalog today, and inside had an exclusive access pass to shop Ambassador Level (2 days earlier). I’m Influencer level, and I spent just a smidge  over $2k last year for the first time in almost a decade. Anyone else get this pass?



Oh wow! No pass here, but my nearest store is 4 hours away.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## toujours*chic

I am an Ambassador and I got a pass to shop Icon first day in store. Must use Nordstrom Visa.


----------



## lovemyrescues

toujours*chic said:


> I am an Ambassador and I got a pass to shop Icon first day in store. Must use Nordstrom Visa.


I didn’t get a pass for being an Icon which I still can’t believe they let me be after spending hardly anything the past two years but I do have an appointment July 12 at 9 AM but I doubt I’ll be getting much this year. After this year I definitely will drop down to a ambassador or something


----------



## toujours*chic

lovemyrescues said:


> I didn’t get a pass for being an Icon which I still can’t believe they let me be after spending hardly anything the past two years but I do have an appointment July 12 at 9 AM but I doubt I’ll be getting much this year. After this year I definitely will drop down to a ambassador or something


I will be dropping down for sure from Ambassador. There is not much I want this year- maybe some kitchenware which they do not sell at the store near me. I do much better online so the instore Icon pass is wasted on me.


----------



## bebeklein

chloethelovely said:


> Did you happen to have the Dyson dryer first? I have the dryer and am not sure if I need the air wrap.



I have both.  The airwrap minimizes  heat damage and helps me avoid using flat irons or curling irons. I have curly hair but get Brazilians and use it brush my hair while drying it so that it’s smooth and straight.  It’s also more convenient than holding a round brush in one hand and a blow dryer in the other.  I personally don’t use it to curl my hair since it is slightly past my shoulders.  I feel the curl wands work best with longer hair and too much volume for my taste.  There is a learning curve so I watched lots of YouTube videos before I mastered my technique


----------



## Susies71

Sounds like they are trying hard to get people to shop in store.  Offering passes…


----------



## yljones77

All of us can shop; however, we can't purchase at the anniversary sale price until the day our Nordy club status is avilable.  It's called "look but don't buy."


----------



## SoCalGal2016

bodybuild36 said:


> Did anyone see this
> View attachment 5124132



Thank you for posting this. I just contacted my SA who said she didn't know what we would be getting a "sneak peek" of because the inventory is put away until the first day the sale goes live. She is checking with her manager.


----------



## rutabaga

Susies71 said:


> Sounds like they are trying hard to get people to shop in store.  Offering passes…



My closest store closed last year so the next closest is about a 30 min drive. Whenever I go with the intention of buying something in-store, it’s usually an online only item or they can’t find it even if the store search function says they have it in stock. This has happened with regular and NAS merchandise, from Theory coats to ALC dresses to NARS concealer and Diptyque candles and tea towels. Their solution is always “I can order it for you”. So I’ll most likely be shopping online this year like last year.


----------



## limom

I am hoping to get a nuface. I think they go on sale.
Is there a difference between the mini or regular?
And anyone got the body one. I am having creeping issues.
Also Re the wrap, I did not believe the hype but I like mine. It is so much easier to get a great looking at home blow out. Close to a pro, imo.
I saved points and got it with a coupon at ULTA.
My stylist has the regular but professional model and it is fantastic too. Quieter and super powerful.
I have fine  processed hair.


----------



## bunnylou

toujours*chic said:


> I am an Ambassador and I got a pass to shop Icon first day in store. Must use Nordstrom Visa.



Lucky! I did not get that pass. Did it come with the slim catalog?


----------



## Hobie

limom said:


> I am hoping to get a nuface. I think they go on sale.
> Is there a difference between the mini or regular?



I bought the nuface package at NAS last year - it included the mini and the fix. It looks like the “petite facial kit” on the nuface website, which has it for $286. It was $233 at NAS last year. 

I think the regular (trinity) would have been too big for me. The mini fits nicely into my hand and covers a lot of territory. I don’t know if the mini is less powerful than the trinity.

all that said… right now on the nuface website, everything is 25% off and Rakuten is offering 15% cash back.


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

bunnylou said:


> Lucky! I did not get that pass. Did it come with the slim catalog?


I also am Ambassador level and received my slim catalog today that included the pass to shop Icon access in store only 7/12 & 7/13.


----------



## lovemyrescues

toujours*chic said:


> I will be dropping down for sure from Ambassador. There is not much I want this year- maybe some kitchenware which they do not sell at the store near me. I do much better online so the instore Icon pass is wasted on me.


I do have an Icon credit card so I guess that is why I didn’t get a pass. Makes sense now but of course I didn’t look for a pass before recycling the catalog.


----------



## limom

Hobie said:


> I bought the nuface package at NAS last year - it included the mini and the fix. It looks like the “petite facial kit” on the nuface website, which has it for $286. It was $233 at NAS last year.
> 
> I think the regular (trinity) would have been too big for me. The mini fits nicely into my hand and covers a lot of territory. I don’t know if the mini is less powerful than the trinity.
> 
> all that said… right now on the nuface website, everything is 25% off and Rakuten is offering 15% cash back.


Thank you so much.


----------



## limom

PiecesOfFlair said:


> I also am Ambassador level and received my slim catalog today that included the pass to shop Icon access in store only 7/12 & 7/13.


Last year, they let all levels shop early at the Garden City location.
I like shopping on line better personally. 
They have no designer bags and very little fine jewelry at this location.
It is too bad as the salesperson there is lovely.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## baghabitz34

StacyLynn624 said:


> I got my skinny catalog today, and inside had an exclusive access pass to shop Ambassador Level (2 days earlier). I’m Influencer level, and I spent just a smidge  over $2k last year for the first time in almost a decade. Anyone else get this pass?
> 
> View attachment 5124727


I am an Ambassador, received my catalog today & did not get the pass.


----------



## Michelle1x

I finally found where all this stuff is hidden on the site.

Nordstrom Anniversary Sale Promotions: Terms & Conditions


Icon Sneak Peek In-Store Appointment Gift (Lunch on Us): U.S.

Offer Dates: July 6-11, 2021


Valid for Icon Nordy Club members who book and complete an in-store appointment with a Nordstrom stylist.
Offer valid only for in-store appointments at U.S. Nordstrom stores and Nordstrom Locals from July 6-11, 2021.
$40 Lunch on Us Card ("Card") valid July 6, 2021-August 15, 2021.
Card valid in U.S. Nordstrom restaurants for dine-in or takeout during restaurant hours. Store and restaurant hours may vary. Not valid in Nordstrom Ebar.
Card can be redeemed for onetime use, up to $40 value, with cashier at any U.S. Nordstrom restaurant. Customers are responsible for any balance over the $40 amount, including tax.
Card is not redeemable for alcoholic beverages or retail purchases.
Card has no cash value and may not be redeemed for cash, substituted or exchanged.
Limit one per customer and transaction.
Employees not eligible.

Cardmember Pickup Surprises Giveaway (Scratch Ticket)*: U.S.

Offer Dates: July 12-27, 2021


The first 50 Nordstrom cardmembers who use curbside or in-store order pickup at a U.S. Nordstrom store during Early Access—and the first 20 Nordstrom cardmembers who use curbside or in-store order pickup at a Nordstrom Local—will receive a scratch ticket.
Offer valid during Early Access only: July 12-27, 2021.
Prizes must be claimed by August 16, 2021.
Limit one ticket per customer per day.
Prize redemption varies depending on the prize. See Official Rules* for prize redemption information.
Scratch ticket serves as proof of being a potential winner of the prize indicated, subject to verification as defined in Official Rules*
While supply lasts.
Employees of Nordstrom and its affiliates not eligible.
*NO PURCHASE NECESSARY. A PURCHASE WILL NOT INCREASE YOUR CHANCES OF WINNING. Open to legal residents of the U.S./D.C., age 18+ at time of entry. Starts July 12, 2021, and ends July 27, 2021. Prizes must be claimed by August 16, 2021. SEE OFFICIAL RULES for full details. Void where prohibited. Sponsor: Nordstrom, Inc.


NLive Lunchtime Livestream: All About Beauty Sweepstakes**: U.S.

Offer Dates: June 25 at 5pm PT to July 22 at 8am PT

You will be entered for a chance to win upon RSVP. There will be nine (9) winners, with each winner awarded one of the below prizes in order of drawing:


Three winners will each receive (1) Sisley Paris L'Intégral Anti-Age Discovery Program including: (1) Sisleya L'Intégral Anti-Age Cream, 1.69 oz.; (1) Sisleya L'Intégral Essential Skin Care Lotion, 0.5 oz.; (1) All Day All Year Day Cream, 0.33 oz.; and (1) Sisleya L'Intégral Anti-Age Eye and Lip Contour Cream, 0.14 oz.; set ARV $555.00 ("First Prize")
One winner will receive (1) Tom Ford Private Blend Bitter Peach Eau de Parfum, 1.7 oz.; ARV $350.00 ("Second Prize")
One winner will receive (1) Clé de Peau Beauté Precious Gold Vitality Mask, 2.7 oz.; (1) The Serum, 1.6 oz.; and (1) Cotton, 120 sheets; ARV $615.00 ("Third Prize")
One winner will receive (1) La Mer Crème de la Mer Moisturizing Cream, 3.4 oz.; ARV $520.00 ("Fourth Prize")
Two winners will each receive (1) diptyque Baies 21 oz. candle and (1) diptyque Roses 21 oz. candle; ARV $390.00 ("Fifth Prize")
One winner will receive (1) Dior Diorama shoulder bag in indigo blue, ARV $3,600.00 ("Sixth Prize")
The total ARV of all prizes awarded is $7,530.
**NO PURCHASE NECESSARY. Open to legal residents of the U.S./D.C. 18 years or older at time of entry. Starts June 25, 2021, at 5:00pm PT and ends July 22, 2021, at 8:00am PT. Odds of winning depend on number of eligible entries received. SEE OFFICIAL RULES for How to Enter, including without an RSVP, Drawing and Prizes. Void where prohibited. Sponsor: Nordstrom, Inc.


Limited-Time Gift with Purchase (Makers Anniversary Cake Bites): U.S. & Canada

Offer Dates: July 28-August 8, 2021


Customers who shop in store at Nordstrom during the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale July 28-August 8, 2021, and spend a cumulative amount of $150 or more in a single day will receive a 4-piece box of Makers Anniversary Cake Bites.
Valid for up to the first 50 qualifying customers who redeem offer in Nordstrom stores in the U.S. and Canada; valid for up to the first 20 qualifying customers who redeem offer in Nordstrom Locals and at the Topshop at Nordstrom store.
Limit one per customer, per day.
While supply lasts.
Qualifying purchases include Gift Cards and any merchandise/service purchases.
Valid for in-store purchases only; excludes online purchases, curbside pickups and in-store pickups.
Employees are not eligible.

Happy Sips & Bites: U.S. & Canada

Offer Dates: July 28-August 8, 2021


This promotion does not include alcoholic beverages where prohibited.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

According to my SA, the Icon Sneak Peek In-Store is a virtual look at the sales items. You wouldn't actually get to see anything in person.  Starting on Monday, June 12, is when you see the sales items in person.


----------



## bhayes

lovemyrescues said:


> I do have an Icon credit card so I guess that is why I didn’t get a pass. Makes sense now but of course I didn’t look for a pass before recycling the catalog.


Just curious…does the icon credit card look different?

I’m an ambassador and didn’t get a pass either. But that’s okay, I am hoping not to buy so much this year  but we all know how that goes. I am determined to ignore all the influencers who always manage to convince me to buy things I don’t need.


----------



## toujours*chic

bhayes said:


> Just curious…does the icon credit card look different?
> 
> I’m an ambassador and didn’t get a pass either. But that’s okay, I am hoping not to buy so much this year  but we all know how that goes. I am determined to ignore all the influencers who always manage to convince me to buy things I don’t need.


Maybe the pass went to Ambassadors teetering on Icons to try to push them to the next level? I can see this happening but just not for me and not this year. But I will likely use the pass just to see what I have been missing and for fun


----------



## yljones77

bhayes said:


> Just curious…does the icon credit card look different?
> 
> I’m an ambassador and didn’t get a pass either. But that’s okay, I am hoping not to buy so much this year  but we all know how that goes. I am determined to ignore all the influencers who always manage to convince me to buy things I don’t need.


Yes - it is a black Nordstrom card.


----------



## lovemyrescues

yljones77 said:


> Yes - it is a black Nordstrom card.


Exactly!


----------



## lyoness

limom said:


> I am hoping to get a nuface. I think they go on sale.
> Is there a difference between the mini or regular?
> And anyone got the body one. I am having creeping issues.
> Also Re the wrap, I did not believe the hype but I like mine. It is so much easier to get a great looking at home blow out. Close to a pro, imo.
> I saved points and got it with a coupon at ULTA.
> My stylist has the regular but professional model and it is fantastic too. Quieter and super powerful.
> I have fine  processed hair.



Sephora is having a sale on the Nuface devices.  I think the mini is $156.50 and the body is $209(?).  I was interested in the body too, but many of the reviews indicate that it has charging issues.


----------



## nikki626

PiecesOfFlair said:


> I also am Ambassador level and received my slim catalog today that included the pass to shop Icon access in store only 7/12 & 7/13.


I received one as well.  There was so little in the stores last year, it is a nice touch but do you think there will be more in the stores? I live in Atlanta for now and these locations here are good but selection blah...


----------



## JoesGirl

Just got back from my local Nordys.  Local being 50 miles away.  Anyway I was talking to the store manager about a few of my experiences the past few weeks and we got to talking about NAS.  She said this year they will have 47% more inventory then 2019 NAS.  Odd number but that’s what she said!


----------



## StacyLynn624

I think the Dyson items in the sale are vacuums.


----------



## Gennas

I received an email that I can see the preview on July 6th, since I'm Ambassador status. Can i just view the preview online when I'm logged in, or do I have to download the app?


----------



## Tagner

Usually there is a link on the Nordstrom site that you click on to access the preview. You do not need the app.


----------



## Tagner

Usually there is a link on the Nordstrom site that you click on to access the preview. You do not need the app.


----------



## KathrynS




----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## bhayes

KathrynS said:


>



Thanks for posting, lots of cute shoes


----------



## Gennas

Tagner said:


> Usually there is a link on the Nordstrom site that you click on to access the preview. You do not need the app.


Thank you!!!


----------



## kadya

I’m doing a total closet overhaul this weekend so I can see where the gaps in my wardrobe actually are before I spend $1000 on loungewear that I don’t need. 

The fact that they’ve let me keep my Icon status over the past two years is the most surprising. I’ll be dropping down significantly after this year, all of my disposable income has gone to LV lately so while my Saks status is up, my Nordstrom status is lower than ever. I’ll need to take advantage of my last year to shop super early!

The Zella Amazing Crewneck was one of my favorites from last year. I lived in it during COVID. I ended up with 3 altogether, 2 were from after-sale price drops.

The Vince Henderson booties are amazing too. I was lucky enough to snag a pair from the Rack for $60 about a month ago, I see why all the bloggers raved about them. I’m a sucker for boots but honestly I really don’t need any more lol.

Looking forward to shopping the sale with you all this year! This thread is the best part of the sale lol


----------



## Tagner

Anyone know what Charlotte Tilbury and Chanel items will be in the sale?


----------



## coffeecup1828

Tagner said:


> Anyone know what Charlotte Tilbury and Chanel items will be in the sale?


Lots of Charlotte Tilbury...see @ctilbury_nordstrom_aventura on IG.

Idk about Chanel.


----------



## palmbeachpink

be careful of Uggs made for NAS sale, bought the Cozette style for my daughter and they were definitely not the great quality of my non-NAS ones - they were itchy and not made well; we went to store to exchange and could easily feel the difference between the NAS slippers and the regular line (not sure if same for all Uggs in sale)


----------



## sheeby

bhayes said:


> Just curious…does the icon credit card look different?
> 
> I’m an ambassador and didn’t get a pass either. But that’s okay, I am hoping not to buy so much this year  but we all know how that goes. I am determined to ignore all the influencers who always manage to convince me to buy things I don’t need.



Icon credit cards are all black. Don't know for sure, but think the all black is specific for Icons, perhaps borrowed for the Amex black card concept.


----------



## llogie

kadya said:


> I’m doing a total closet overhaul this weekend so I can see where the gaps in my wardrobe actually are before I spend $1000 on loungewear that I don’t need.
> 
> The fact that they’ve let me keep my Icon status over the past two years is the most surprising. I’ll be dropping down significantly after this year, all of my disposable income has gone to LV lately so while my Saks status is up, my Nordstrom status is lower than ever. I’ll need to take advantage of my last year to shop super early!
> 
> The Zella Amazing Crewneck was one of my favorites from last year. I lived in it during COVID. I ended up with 3 altogether, 2 were from after-sale price drops.
> 
> The Vince Henderson booties are amazing too. I was lucky enough to snag a pair from the Rack for $60 about a month ago, I see why all the bloggers raved about them. I’m a sucker for boots but honestly I really don’t need any more lol.
> 
> Looking forward to shopping the sale with you all this year! This thread is the best part of the sale lol


The Vince Henderson boot is amazing.  I have it in dark olive suede.


----------



## nikki626

kadya said:


> I’m doing a total closet overhaul this weekend so I can see where the gaps in my wardrobe actually are before I spend $1000 on loungewear that I don’t need.
> 
> The fact that they’ve let me keep my Icon status over the past two years is the most surprising. I’ll be dropping down significantly after this year, all of my disposable income has gone to LV lately so while my Saks status is up, my Nordstrom status is lower than ever. I’ll need to take advantage of my last year to shop super early!
> 
> The Zella Amazing Crewneck was one of my favorites from last year. I lived in it during COVID. I ended up with 3 altogether, 2 were from after-sale price drops.
> 
> The Vince Henderson booties are amazing too. I was lucky enough to snag a pair from the Rack for $60 about a month ago, I see why all the bloggers raved about them. I’m a sucker for boots but honestly I really don’t need any more lol.
> 
> Looking forward to shopping the sale with you all this year! This thread is the best part of the sale lol



I love a good closet overhaul, always feels good to purge.  I missed out on the Zella Crewneck but got the Sweaty Betty one and love it so much I too picked up another one for the regular price.


----------



## rutabaga

I used last year’s orange expandable Longchamp tote today and it made me wonder what LC items they’ll have this year.


----------



## nikki626

Reading through this blog for fun https://themomedit.com/nordstrom-an...past-fashion-fails-dressingroomselfies-shana/   she mentions Jenni Kayne sweaters.  Do any of you have one and do you love it?  I have been looking at them but they are pretty pricey and not in my local store to try on for size and feel


----------



## HeatherGrace

kadya said:


> I’m doing a total closet overhaul this weekend so I can see where the gaps in my wardrobe actually are before I spend $1000 on loungewear that I don’t need.
> 
> The fact that they’ve let me keep my Icon status over the past two years is the most surprising. I’ll be dropping down significantly after this year, all of my disposable income has gone to LV lately so while my Saks status is up, my Nordstrom status is lower than ever. I’ll need to take advantage of my last year to shop super early!
> 
> The Zella Amazing Crewneck was one of my favorites from last year. I lived in it during COVID. I ended up with 3 altogether, 2 were from after-sale price drops.
> 
> The Vince Henderson booties are amazing too. I was lucky enough to snag a pair from the Rack for $60 about a month ago, I see why all the bloggers raved about them. I’m a sucker for boots but honestly I really don’t need any more lol.
> 
> Looking forward to shopping the sale with you all this year! This thread is the best part of the sale lol



Oh my goodness yes! That Crewneck was one of the best purchases from the sale in my opinion, especially as the year wore on and on…


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I got a Bobbi Brown pallet two years ago that I still love, but it is time to replace them, hoping to get some new make up. I’m in the influencer level and had a pass in my thin catalog too.


----------



## Mary in MD

StacyLynn624 said:


> I got my skinny catalog today, and inside had an exclusive access pass to shop Ambassador Level (2 days earlier). I’m Influencer level, and I spent just a smidge  over $2k last year for the first time in almost a decade. Anyone else get this pass?
> 
> View attachment 5124727


I received this, too, but given that my local store looks like it has no merchandise, I don’t see it resulting in purchases unless the in-store SA can order online.


----------



## Fashion is Art

palmbeachpink said:


> be careful of Uggs made for NAS sale, bought the Cozette style for my daughter and they were definitely not the great quality of my non-NAS ones - they were itchy and not made well; we went to store to exchange and could easily feel the difference between the NAS slippers and the regular line (not sure if same for all Uggs in sale)


I bought the Cozette too last year, I agree they are nothing like the quality of my other Ugg slippers, they are not as soft the sole isn’t hard wearing.  I normally wear the Scuffette. Do brands have to state if an item is made just for the sale?


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## kpuma

just a few items with pricing - https://people.com/style/exclusive-first-look-at-nordstrom-anniversary-sale/


----------



## teambravogato

Here as well - https://www.menshealth.com/style/a36608031/nordstrom-anniversary-sale-2021-best-deals/


----------



## spartanwoman

kpuma said:


> just a few items with pricing - https://people.com/style/exclusive-first-look-at-nordstrom-anniversary-sale/


OHHH That All Saints slip dress!


----------



## Lily's Mom

Found some beauty items that appear to be related to this years sale. https://www.chicmoey.com/nordstrom-anniversary-sale/


----------



## LPR200

Michelle1x said:


> I finally found where all this stuff is hidden on the site.
> 
> Nordstrom Anniversary Sale Promotions: Terms & Conditions
> 
> 
> Icon Sneak Peek In-Store Appointment Gift (Lunch on Us): U.S.
> 
> Offer Dates: July 6-11, 2021
> 
> 
> Valid for Icon Nordy Club members who book and complete an in-store appointment with a Nordstrom stylist.
> Offer valid only for in-store appointments at U.S. Nordstrom stores and Nordstrom Locals from July 6-11, 2021.
> $40 Lunch on Us Card ("Card") valid July 6, 2021-August 15, 2021.
> Card valid in U.S. Nordstrom restaurants for dine-in or takeout during restaurant hours. Store and restaurant hours may vary. Not valid in Nordstrom Ebar.
> Card can be redeemed for onetime use, up to $40 value, with cashier at any U.S. Nordstrom restaurant. Customers are responsible for any balance over the $40 amount, including tax.
> Card is not redeemable for alcoholic beverages or retail purchases.
> Card has no cash value and may not be redeemed for cash, substituted or exchanged.
> Limit one per customer and transaction.
> Employees not eligible.
> 
> Cardmember Pickup Surprises Giveaway (Scratch Ticket)*: U.S.
> 
> Offer Dates: July 12-27, 2021
> 
> 
> The first 50 Nordstrom cardmembers who use curbside or in-store order pickup at a U.S. Nordstrom store during Early Access—and the first 20 Nordstrom cardmembers who use curbside or in-store order pickup at a Nordstrom Local—will receive a scratch ticket.
> Offer valid during Early Access only: July 12-27, 2021.
> Prizes must be claimed by August 16, 2021.
> Limit one ticket per customer per day.
> Prize redemption varies depending on the prize. See Official Rules* for prize redemption information.
> Scratch ticket serves as proof of being a potential winner of the prize indicated, subject to verification as defined in Official Rules*
> While supply lasts.
> Employees of Nordstrom and its affiliates not eligible.
> *NO PURCHASE NECESSARY. A PURCHASE WILL NOT INCREASE YOUR CHANCES OF WINNING. Open to legal residents of the U.S./D.C., age 18+ at time of entry. Starts July 12, 2021, and ends July 27, 2021. Prizes must be claimed by August 16, 2021. SEE OFFICIAL RULES for full details. Void where prohibited. Sponsor: Nordstrom, Inc.
> 
> 
> NLive Lunchtime Livestream: All About Beauty Sweepstakes**: U.S.
> 
> Offer Dates: June 25 at 5pm PT to July 22 at 8am PT
> 
> You will be entered for a chance to win upon RSVP. There will be nine (9) winners, with each winner awarded one of the below prizes in order of drawing:
> 
> 
> Three winners will each receive (1) Sisley Paris L'Intégral Anti-Age Discovery Program including: (1) Sisleya L'Intégral Anti-Age Cream, 1.69 oz.; (1) Sisleya L'Intégral Essential Skin Care Lotion, 0.5 oz.; (1) All Day All Year Day Cream, 0.33 oz.; and (1) Sisleya L'Intégral Anti-Age Eye and Lip Contour Cream, 0.14 oz.; set ARV $555.00 ("First Prize")
> One winner will receive (1) Tom Ford Private Blend Bitter Peach Eau de Parfum, 1.7 oz.; ARV $350.00 ("Second Prize")
> One winner will receive (1) Clé de Peau Beauté Precious Gold Vitality Mask, 2.7 oz.; (1) The Serum, 1.6 oz.; and (1) Cotton, 120 sheets; ARV $615.00 ("Third Prize")
> One winner will receive (1) La Mer Crème de la Mer Moisturizing Cream, 3.4 oz.; ARV $520.00 ("Fourth Prize")
> Two winners will each receive (1) diptyque Baies 21 oz. candle and (1) diptyque Roses 21 oz. candle; ARV $390.00 ("Fifth Prize")
> One winner will receive (1) Dior Diorama shoulder bag in indigo blue, ARV $3,600.00 ("Sixth Prize")
> The total ARV of all prizes awarded is $7,530.
> **NO PURCHASE NECESSARY. Open to legal residents of the U.S./D.C. 18 years or older at time of entry. Starts June 25, 2021, at 5:00pm PT and ends July 22, 2021, at 8:00am PT. Odds of winning depend on number of eligible entries received. SEE OFFICIAL RULES for How to Enter, including without an RSVP, Drawing and Prizes. Void where prohibited. Sponsor: Nordstrom, Inc.
> 
> 
> Limited-Time Gift with Purchase (Makers Anniversary Cake Bites): U.S. & Canada
> 
> Offer Dates: July 28-August 8, 2021
> 
> 
> Customers who shop in store at Nordstrom during the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale July 28-August 8, 2021, and spend a cumulative amount of $150 or more in a single day will receive a 4-piece box of Makers Anniversary Cake Bites.
> Valid for up to the first 50 qualifying customers who redeem offer in Nordstrom stores in the U.S. and Canada; valid for up to the first 20 qualifying customers who redeem offer in Nordstrom Locals and at the Topshop at Nordstrom store.
> Limit one per customer, per day.
> While supply lasts.
> Qualifying purchases include Gift Cards and any merchandise/service purchases.
> Valid for in-store purchases only; excludes online purchases, curbside pickups and in-store pickups.
> Employees are not eligible.
> 
> Happy Sips & Bites: U.S. & Canada
> 
> Offer Dates: July 28-August 8, 2021
> 
> 
> This promotion does not include alcoholic beverages where prohibited.


I had to DIG to find that Icon stylist-- I don't even know how I found it! Thanks for the info!


----------



## StacyLynn624

They sent out a sku spreadsheet to people who are part of the Nordstrom Affiliate Program last week.


----------



## Samstartt

StacyLynn624 said:


> They sent out a sku spreadsheet to people who are part of the Nordstrom Affiliate Program last week.


Wow!! How do we get a copy of that!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m excited to see mz Wallace bags. Basically shortly after covid I switched over to a mz Wallace bag and haven’t changed since.


----------



## bunnylou

Went to the Nordstrom at the Americana (SoCal) today to return some jeans. Retail is so sparse now, it’s sad to see. Hoping there will be a decent amount of things in store at the start of the sale. Will buy any “must-haves” online (for pickup, if available) just in case.

Does anyone know if a regular cardholder friend can shop with me on the Ambassador days? Or would I have to make the purchases for them with my card? The last time I shopped early with a friend I made purchases for her (just some candles and shoes). Willing to do that again if necessary, but wanted to ask!

The blondish young male SA in the women’s shoe department was very helpful. I wanted to make a purchase from him, but they didn’t have anything I liked! Hopefully there will be something in the sale that I can purchase from him. (I should have gotten his name but I was tired and spaced out.)

Also if anyone has good recommendations for SAs at this location, please let me know! I usually just go in and have whoever is available help me but customer service has been spotty and I’d like to work with someone friendly.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

bunnylou said:


> Went to the Nordstrom at the Americana (SoCal) today to return some jeans. Retail is so sparse now, it’s sad to see. Hoping there will be a decent amount of things in store at the start of the sale. Will buy any “must-haves” online (for pickup, if available) just in case.
> 
> Does anyone know if a regular cardholder friend can shop with me on the Ambassador days? Or would I have to make the purchases for them with my card? The last time I shopped early with a friend I made purchases for her (just some candles and shoes). Willing to do that again if necessary, but wanted to ask!
> 
> The blondish young male SA in the women’s shoe department was very helpful. I wanted to make a purchase from him, but they didn’t have anything I liked! Hopefully there will be something in the sale that I can purchase from him. (I should have gotten his name but I was tired and spaced out.)
> 
> Also if anyone has good recommendations for SAs at this location, please let me know! I usually just go in and have whoever is available help me but customer service has been spotty and I’d like to work with someone friendly.


I have an amazing SA but she is at Topanga. Let me know if you would like her info


----------



## bunnylou

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I have an amazing SA but she is at Topanga. Let me know if you would like her info



Thats a bit of a drive, but sometimes I do end up there if I’m in search of something. I’ll take her info just in case!


----------



## SoCalGal2016

bunnylou said:


> Thats a bit of a drive, but sometimes I do end up there if I’m in search of something. I’ll take her info just in case!



I sent you a DM with her contact information.


----------



## Vlad

StacyLynn624 said:


> They sent out a sku spreadsheet to people who are part of the Nordstrom Affiliate Program last week.





Samstartt said:


> Wow!! How do we get a copy of that!!!




Here it is!









						Dropbox - File Deleted
					

Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## Vlad

Here's a list of beauty promotions that will launch during the sale:


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## VSOP

You guys are the best sharing all the deets!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Vlad said:


> Here's a list of beauty promotions that will launch during the sale:


Thanks Vlad!


----------



## limom

Where is the Dior bag?
No Nuface. Thanks to @lyoness , I ordered from Sephora.
I see they have the same La mer set as last year…
The Ford palette looks good.


----------



## coffeecup1828

limom said:


> Where is the Dior bag?
> No Nuface. Thanks to @lyoness , I ordered from Sephora.
> I see they have the same La mer set as last year…
> The Ford palette looks good.



The Dior bag was debunked...will not be part of the sale, but Dior will be added to some retail locations.

The PDF is missing A LOT. I was confused as well, until I read it is titled “Featured and Priority Items.”

There are things that have been leaked on TiKTok and IG that aren’t there as well, not to mention brands that are missing like Jenni Kayne.

Hopefully tomorrow we get to see all of it.


----------



## coffeecup1828

Anyone know what time the preview will be on the site tomorrow?


----------



## VSOP

limom said:


> Where is the Dior bag?
> No Nuface. Thanks to @lyoness , I ordered from Sephora.
> I see they have the same La mer set as last year…
> The Ford palette looks good.




I saw Nuface on the PDF


----------



## JoesGirl

I believe it’s midnight tonight.


----------



## limom

VSOP said:


> I saw Nuface on the PDF


Where?


----------



## bunnylou

limom said:


> Where?



I saw two NuFace devices as well. Think one was at the bottom of page 35 and one at the top of page 36 (give or take a page because I may have lost count).


----------



## limom

bunnylou said:


> I saw two NuFace devices as well. Think one was at the bottom of page 35 and one at the top of page 36 (give or take a page because I may have lost count).


Thanks.


----------



## Cculp1

Vlad said:


> Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!
> 
> Below is a SKU list the Nordstrom affiliates were provided to preview the Anniversary Sale priority items. Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link in the PDF or on our forum prior to shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropbox - File Deleted
> 
> 
> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com


Thank you!!


----------



## Tagner

JoesGirl said:


> I believe it’s midnight tonight.



EST?


----------



## Tagner

Eastern standard time or pacific time?


----------



## JoesGirl

Tagner said:


> EST?



I *think* it’s PST


----------



## cmm62

JoesGirl said:


> I *think* it’s PST


Yes it’s 12 AM PST. 3 AM for us East coasters!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## englishprof

I might check at 9 PM PST, since it looks like on the website, the 12 AM PST is for the first shopping days?? (I may be wrong  )


----------



## yljones77

coffeecup1828 said:


> Anyone know what time the preview will be on the site tomorrow?


Midnight Pacific Time.


----------



## Lzamare

Vlad said:


> Here's a list of beauty promotions that will launch during the sale:


Thank you !!


----------



## buggiewomma

Hi everyone! So excited to be back for the big event with y’all - my anonymous, yet dear, Nordstrom shopping BFFs. Time to get my spreadsheets ready!!

Looking forward to discussing the preview IN DETAIL tomorrow.


----------



## buggiewomma

nikki626 said:


> Reading through this blog for fun https://themomedit.com/nordstrom-an...past-fashion-fails-dressingroomselfies-shana/   she mentions Jenni Kayne sweaters.  Do any of you have one and do you love it?  I have been looking at them but they are pretty pricey and not in my local store to try on for size and feel


I have many of her sweaters. They are great quality (the cashmere, linen, and cotton; I don’t care for the “everyday” blend). Very expensive, but she always has a sale around 20% from catalogs and various promo codes (plus 30% once or twice a year). They tend to be very oversized and a bit boxy. This is intentional, and I love them, but the fit isn’t for everyone. For me, if I order my TTS then they will fit me similar to the models on the JK’s website (oversized).
happy to answer Qs about specific styles (I have cashmere and cotton boyfriend sweaters, fisherman sweaters, cardigans, cabin, and a couple others…..) the merino basics are lovely too (tank, tees, LS tees, etc.)


----------



## toujours*chic

Sneak Peek is live. Do they usually add more?


----------



## RhiannonMR

I think they are still adding to it. I went through early and then came back and saw more. I KNOW I am going to spend too much money again, but there are some nice things this time.


----------



## Vlad

buggiewomma said:


> Time to get my spreadsheets ready!!



You know it's serious when _spreadsheets_ come into play.


----------



## pepperdiva

Happy anniversary (sale)!


----------



## limom

On my wish list so far:
La mer set
Lancome bifacils set
The nuface .(sorry Sephora)
What about you?


----------



## JeninOrlando

Props to the person with spreadsheets. I want to be you. I usually buy some Christmas presents in this sale and my mothers birthday is Christmas. I has some ideas for what i wanted to get for her in this sale. She died last Sunday so now my plans have changed.
  This is also the first year i get a an early shopping date as an influencer.


----------



## limom

JeninOrlando said:


> Props to the person with spreadsheets. I want to be you. I usually buy some Christmas presents in this sale and my mothers birthday is Christmas. I has some ideas for what i wanted to get for her in this sale. She died last Sunday so now my plans have changed.
> This is also the first year i get a an early shopping date as an influencer.


So sorry. My sincere condolences.


----------



## VSOP

So far: suede jacket, sneakers, lounge wear, pajamas, Marc jacobs or (Clare v) and coach bag, spanx joggers, and blankets/throws.

That frame bag is cute, I think it was there last year. I like the Kurt Geiger straw basket too. The All Saints tote is cute but I’m not into big logos.


----------



## JeninOrlando

Maybe you ladies can help me. I live in Florida but when travel is open i spend 4-6 weeks a year in the UK. I need a pair of boots that is warm but doesnt make me look like a lumberjack. I have no clue what boots are stylish AND warm …and on sale


----------



## StacyLynn624

I'm so sorry for your loss Jen!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## StacyLynn624

Is the zella Liana Long Sleeve Recycled Blend Performance T-shirt the one y'all were talking about?

I just started going through it.  I'm going to make my list and then work on my preview for my blog.  Have any of you tried the ON shoes. Are there really no half sizes like the guide says? They have half sizes in the selections. I usually wear a 7.5 in Nikes (7 in everything else), and I'm confused about what size(s) to order.


----------



## StacyLynn624

Why have I never seen these before? I'm obsessed with the pjs. 

*Moonlight Luxe Comfort Layer Long Sleeve T-Shirt*


----------



## hksnoopy

My favorite time of year!!  Question about the beauty items as I've forgotten - do they do a discount on all items depending on the brand or is it only the beauty exclusives that are on sale?


----------



## ssocialitex

Ooh Tata Harper Mask Mix set


----------



## StacyLynn624

There's no Leith in the sale.  Hmmm.


----------



## nikki626

buggiewomma said:


> I have many of her sweaters. They are great quality (the cashmere, linen, and cotton; I don’t care for the “everyday” blend). Very expensive, but she always has a sale around 20% from catalogs and various promo codes (plus 30% once or twice a year). They tend to be very oversized and a bit boxy. This is intentional, and I love them, but the fit isn’t for everyone. For me, if I order my TTS then they will fit me similar to the models on the JK’s website (oversized).
> happy to answer Qs about specific styles (I have cashmere and cotton boyfriend sweaters, fisherman sweaters, cardigans, cabin, and a couple others…..) the merino basics are lovely too (tank, tees, LS tees, etc.)


Thank you for the tips. I may wait to buy one directly from the JK website or just use points on a non-sale sweater, you know sometimes things for the sale are made slightly different......


----------



## JeninOrlando

Last year they kept adding stuff to the sale preview so dont be surprised if more pops up


----------



## bag_girl1234

I didn't see any J. Crew, either.


----------



## HeatherGrace

Vlad said:


> Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!
> 
> Below is a SKU list the Nordstrom affiliates were provided to preview the Anniversary Sale priority items. Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link in the PDF or on our forum prior to shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropbox - File Deleted
> 
> 
> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com



Good Morning 

I noticed an item on the spreadsheet that isn’t on the site yet:

6201343 - Men’s Moonlight Pj’s

My husband loves my moonlight matching pajamas and laments that they didn’t have a Men’s version, especially when we’re visiting family and he would like something a bit more classic. I was so excited to see it on the list!  Are they still populating the website?


----------



## HeatherGrace

JeninOrlando said:


> Props to the person with spreadsheets. I want to be you. I usually buy some Christmas presents in this sale and my mothers birthday is Christmas. I has some ideas for what i wanted to get for her in this sale. She died last Sunday so now my plans have changed.
> This is also the first year i get a an early shopping date as an influencer.



I am sorry for your loss. Losing a parent is so hard.  I hope her memory will be a blessing for you.


----------



## StacyLynn624

I limited the clothing to the brands I normally shop, and there's not much I'm interested in.

Oh well. More budget for beauty!


----------



## chloethelovely

Hmmmmm... I'm not seeing any Dyson besides the vacuum.  Wonder if the dryer or Air Wrap will make the sale...


----------



## ssocialitex

chloethelovely said:


> Hmmmmm... I'm not seeing any Dyson besides the vacuum.  Wonder if the dryer or Air Wrap will make the sale...


I was hoping for the air wrap too.. but I only saw the v11 vacuum and the fan


Are we expecting a 10x points day like the sale from a couple of years ago?


----------



## StacyLynn624

There's no Under $30 BP Open Cardigans?  What?  That's been a NAS staple for over a decade. Is it really an Anniversary Sale if there's no BP open front cardigan?


----------



## Susies71

StacyLynn624 said:


> Why have I never seen these before? I'm obsessed with the pjs.
> 
> *Moonlight Luxe Comfort Layer Long Sleeve T-Shirt*


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Susies71

Pretty sure it’s NEW!


----------



## StacyLynn624

I'm still working my way through accessories, beauty & home, but so far, I didn't add any shoes to my wishlist, and only a few clothing items.


----------



## jaschultze

StacyLynn624 said:


> I limited the clothing to the brands I normally shop, and there's not much I'm interested in.
> 
> Oh well. More budget for beauty!


That's a smart way to do it. That's what I did, too.


----------



## AshJs3

One of the good things about shopping this sale for so long, is that I already have a lot of it or have tried a lot and know what doesn't work for me. I made my first pass and do have a wishlist going. Some of it will be to watch things for post-sale markdowns in September/October.


----------



## Gennas

I just looked at the Preview. There a couple of items I put in my Wish List. Does anyone have a good SA they can recommend?


----------



## StacyLynn624

jaschultze said:


> That's a smart way to do it. That's what I did, too.



Its too much if you don't limit it in some way. I don't like to look at clothing and beauty and shoes mixed together. Also, they double the clothing listings with regular and plus size, so you see two of the same thing. So I also limit by my size so that I can see what it looks like on my body type and eliminate that double post that makes the pages longer.


----------



## StacyLynn624

It looks like that PMD Body that I wanted isn't on sale until 7/31. I get why they do that, but I want to buy everything on my triple points day.


----------



## StacyLynn624

That Beauty Bio r45 set is a deal. It's $150 for the set but you get the full sized neck treatment too, which is normally $85.


----------



## sabrunka

Hey all! I'm here (after being away for so long... I only seem to come around during the anniversary sale lol).  So far, I am 100% sure I want this Reiss coat. I have been eyeing down a camel trench and this is perfect! Still poking around to see what else catches my eye .

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/reiss-leah-wool-blend-wrap-coat/5911720?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=230


----------



## Susies71

There are many items shown in preview that aren’t listed yet, Mz Wallace bag, etc.  surprised not to see some high end designers.


----------



## organizeitall

nikki626 said:


> Thank you for the tips. I may wait to buy one directly from the JK website or just use points on a non-sale sweater, you know sometimes things for the sale are made slightly different......


I only see 2 pairs of jenni kayne shoes in the sale anyway at this point so looks like you have to do that anyway  feel like we were all thinking there’d be something more than a couple pair of her shoes …


----------



## nikki626

I'm off of work today and I have been poking around I added a few items to my wish list for me and my fiancé.  I have to stick to the budget I squirred away this year; family wedding in August, we are getting married in Sep, moving cross country in Oct.  Since we did nothing last year we are doing it all this year....The Vegabond boots are a wild card purchase, anyone have a pair.. true to US or more EU size


----------



## englishprof

JeninOrlando said:


> Props to the person with spreadsheets. I want to be you. I usually buy some Christmas presents in this sale and my mothers birthday is Christmas. I has some ideas for what i wanted to get for her in this sale. She died last Sunday so now my plans have changed.
> This is also the first year i get a an early shopping date as an influencer.


So sorry for your loss


----------



## buggiewomma

nikki626 said:


> Thank you for the tips. I may wait to buy one directly from the JK website or just use points on a non-sale sweater, you know sometimes things for the sale are made slightly different......


did you actually see any JK clothing? I only saw the mules. I doubt that she is a big enough operation to have "sale specific" stuff made differently from the normal stuff, but you never know. They will likely have 30% off for Black Friday.


----------



## buggiewomma

StacyLynn624 said:


> I limited the clothing to the brands I normally shop, and there's not much I'm interested in.
> 
> Oh well. More budget for beauty!


I did this filter technique too this year - it's helpful to know what "things I would typically buy" are on sale before the free for all starts... I typically cave and buy things that I normally would not buy because they look so cute on people here, and then I *always* end up returning them!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## sabrunka

Oh I forgot to ask in my previous post.... I have a little card I got in the mail for in-person early access on the 14th and 15th.  Is there any way to know ahead of time if my store will receive the items I want to buy? Is it normal for me to just call Nordstrom and speak to a sales rep about what I want? Or is that a no-no... I dont have a regular rep that I go to so I'm not sure of the etiquette here.


----------



## buggiewomma

sabrunka said:


> Hey all! I'm here (after being away for so long... I only seem to come around during the anniversary sale lol).  So far, I am 100% sure I want this Reiss coat. I have been eyeing down a camel trench and this is perfect! Still poking around to see what else catches my eye .
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/reiss-leah-wool-blend-wrap-coat/5911720?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=230


damn. that is a beautiful coat. I support your your certainty that you need it.


----------



## nikki626

organizeitall said:


> I only see 2 pairs of jeni kayne shoes in the sale anyway at this point so looks like you have to do that anyway  feel like we were all thinking there’d be something more than a couple pair of her shoes …


yes, i did think that and i saw the shoes.  mules aren't my fav at all...!!!


----------



## nikki626

buggiewomma said:


> did you actually see any JK clothing? I only saw the mules. I doubt that she is a big enough operation to have "sale specific" stuff made differently from the normal stuff, but you never know. They will likely have 30% off for Black Friday.


No, there don't appear to be any clothes.  I will look out for the black Friday sale


----------



## JetGirl216

Starting my Wish List! Found a few pieces


buggiewomma said:


> Hi everyone! So excited to be back for the big event with y’all - my anonymous, yet dear, Nordstrom shopping BFFs. Time to get my spreadsheets ready!!
> 
> Looking forward to discussing the preview IN DETAIL tomorrow.


Love it! Starting my yearly wishlist online and in Excel.


----------



## organizeitall

sabrunka said:


> Oh I forgot to ask in my previous post.... I have a little card I got in the mail for in-person early access on the 14th and 15th.  Is there any way to know ahead of time if my store will receive the items I want to buy? Is it normal for me to just call Nordstrom and speak to a sales rep about what I want? Or is that a no-no... I dont have a regular rep that I go to so I'm not sure of the etiquette here.


If you are looking at the sale items for anniversary the only way I can see what is in store is seeing the “available nearby” under some of the items.  These are the ones that your nearest store should have in stock if it’s able to see your location in the app.  I haven’t tried to look on the website to see if there is an easier way


----------



## carolswin

I see a "your brands" tab, up top next to "clearance". Is that new or has it just been that long since I've shopped?


----------



## RhiannonMR

There is a lot that isn't there this year. No Antica Farmacista? Where are the Keihls lotions? Someone mentioned no Leith(I think they're phasing that brand out). But there seems to be alot that's been in previous sales that just isn't there in the preview.

Needless to say the old wishlist is growing anyways. I'm very glad to see a six pack of Bombas socks.


----------



## Jnhk

There’s new items from Longchamp included in the sale besides the usual expandable tote and leather shoulder bag! I love using their backpacks for travel, especially with kids in tow!


----------



## ssocialitex

JeninOrlando said:


> Props to the person with spreadsheets. I want to be you. I usually buy some Christmas presents in this sale and my mothers birthday is Christmas. I has some ideas for what i wanted to get for her in this sale. She died last Sunday so now my plans have changed.
> This is also the first year i get a an early shopping date as an influencer.



So sorry for your loss


----------



## rutabaga

Jnhk said:


> There’s new items from Longchamp included in the sale besides the usual expandable tote and leather shoulder bag! I love using their backpacks for travel, especially with kids in tow!



I was just going to post this! Two backpacks (regular and mini sizes) and two neo totes in addition to the expandable tote (gunmetal, navy, orange, burgundy) and Le pilage cuir with the dark hardware.

Only saw the JK mules others mentioned. No Patagonia this year.


----------



## lovemyrescues

FYI my husband loved these for when he needed to travel for work on the plane: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/rhone-commuter-straight-fit-pants/5818818?color=iron&size=30


----------



## kadya

Still browsing and curating my list haha

However, I will say there’s a few things that I obsessed over last year that I’m passing on this year:

*Moonlight pajamas of any variety - I bought 2 pairs last year. After having both these and the Target branded ones (Stars Above beautifully soft), I’ll stick with the Target ones. Pretty much identical, wash and wear the same for me, and Target’s sets were about $15 cheaper.

*Adidas shoes - just not worth it. These are the leopard ones from last year…this happened after about 10 casual wears (wore to the office, maybe 2000 steps a day if I’m being generous about my activity lol). Toe is unraveling, side is worn. I returned my black pair after seeing this. I have ASICS from the 2014 NAS that are still going strong and have had a lot more wear, and they weren’t much more expensive than these!


----------



## rutabaga

I have a couple casual summer dresses on my list but they are still overpriced on sale ($200 range) so I may not bite. Natori underwear and and Bobbi Brown eyeshadow sticks are definite purchases. Maybe some gold jewelry that caught my eye, and the expandable Longchamp tote in either navy or plum. Also considering some Boll & Branch bedding, kitchen towels, and bath mats.


----------



## rutabaga

kadya said:


> Still browsing and curating my list haha
> 
> However, I will say there’s a few things that I obsessed over last year that I’m passing on this year:
> 
> *Moonlight pajamas of any variety - I bought 2 pairs last year. After having both these and the Target branded ones (Stars Above beautifully soft), I’ll stick with the Target ones. Pretty much identical, wash and wear the same for me, and Target’s sets were about $15 cheaper.
> 
> *Adidas shoes - just not worth it. These are the leopard ones from last year…this happened after about 10 casual wears (wore to the office, maybe 2000 steps a day if I’m being generous about my activity lol). Toe is unraveling, side is worn. I returned my black pair after seeing this. I have ASICS from the 2014 NAS that are still going strong and have had a lot more wear, and they weren’t much more expensive than these!
> 
> View attachment 5129417
> 
> View attachment 5129418



Yikes! I thought the price point for these was super affordable, but this tends to be my experience with knit sneakers (toes busting out of the uppers) so I no longer buy them


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## ssocialitex

rutabaga said:


> I have a couple casual summer dresses on my list but they are still overpriced on sale ($200 range) so I may not bite. Natori underwear and and Bobbi Brown eyeshadow sticks are definite purchases. Maybe some gold jewelry that caught my eye, and the expandable Longchamp tote in either navy or plum. Also considering some Boll & Branch bedding, kitchen towels, and bath mats.



I love the Boll and Branch sheets!


----------



## rutabaga

ssocialitex said:


> I love the Boll and Branch sheets!



ooh tell me more! Did you buy direct or from Nordstrom? Is the quality the same? I’m looking at the embroidered 300 or embroidered stripe 325 count sheets. The reviews seem to be mixed.


----------



## kadya

rutabaga said:


> Yikes! I thought the price point for these was super affordable, but this tends to be my experience with knit sneakers (toes busting out of the uppers) so I no longer buy them



I’m done too lol. I never thought it would happen so soon.
I have a couple pairs of APL sneakers that have also taken a beating, but they’re not a basic knit like these (some are stretchier, some are thicker and woven more tightly) and they’ve held up much better too. Ah well, live and learn!


----------



## ssocialitex

rutabaga said:


> ooh tell me more! Did you buy direct or from Nordstrom? Is the quality the same? I’m looking at the embroidered 300 or embroidered stripe 325 count sheets. The reviews seem to be mixed.


Oh hmm, I've never bought from Nordstrom but I would think the quality is the same.  They really do get softer with each wash! Mine are not embroidered - they're just the classic white sheet set  I may get a duvet cover with the nord sale


----------



## nikki626

kadya said:


> Still browsing and curating my list haha
> 
> However, I will say there’s a few things that I obsessed over last year that I’m passing on this year:
> 
> *Moonlight pajamas of any variety - I bought 2 pairs last year. After having both these and the Target branded ones (Stars Above beautifully soft), I’ll stick with the Target ones. Pretty much identical, wash and wear the same for me, and Target’s sets were about $15 cheaper.
> 
> *Adidas shoes - just not worth it. These are the leopard ones from last year…this happened after about 10 casual wears (wore to the office, maybe 2000 steps a day if I’m being generous about my activity lol). Toe is unraveling, side is worn. I returned my black pair after seeing this. I have ASICS from the 2014 NAS that are still going strong and have had a lot more wear, and they weren’t much more expensive than these!
> 
> View attachment 5129417
> 
> View attachment 5129418
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> I wanted those sneakers so badly last year... thanks for letting us know


----------



## nikki626

kadya said:


> Still browsing and curating my list haha
> 
> However, I will say there’s a few things that I obsessed over last year that I’m passing on this year:
> 
> *Moonlight pajamas of any variety - I bought 2 pairs last year. After having both these and the Target branded ones (Stars Above beautifully soft), I’ll stick with the Target ones. Pretty much identical, wash and wear the same for me, and Target’s sets were about $15 cheaper.
> 
> *Adidas shoes - just not worth it. These are the leopard ones from last year…this happened after about 10 casual wears (wore to the office, maybe 2000 steps a day if I’m being generous about my activity lol). Toe is unraveling, side is worn. I returned my black pair after seeing this. I have ASICS from the 2014 NAS that are still going strong and have had a lot more wear, and they weren’t much more expensive than these!
> 
> View attachment 5129417
> 
> View attachment 5129418




I wanted those so bad last year.  Thanks for the information


----------



## limom

Wow, those adidas were so coveted last year.


----------



## KathrynS

If this is it, I’m not impressed. So many repeats from last year.


----------



## bunnylou

Jnhk said:


> There’s new items from Longchamp included in the sale besides the usual expandable tote and leather shoulder bag! I love using their backpacks for travel, especially with kids in tow!



Are the sale bags usually the same quality?


----------



## bunnylou

kadya said:


> Still browsing and curating my list haha
> 
> However, I will say there’s a few things that I obsessed over last year that I’m passing on this year:
> 
> *Moonlight pajamas of any variety - I bought 2 pairs last year. After having both these and the Target branded ones (Stars Above beautifully soft), I’ll stick with the Target ones. Pretty much identical, wash and wear the same for me, and Target’s sets were about $15 cheaper.
> 
> *Adidas shoes - just not worth it. These are the leopard ones from last year…this happened after about 10 casual wears (wore to the office, maybe 2000 steps a day if I’m being generous about my activity lol). Toe is unraveling, side is worn. I returned my black pair after seeing this. I have ASICS from the 2014 NAS that are still going strong and have had a lot more wear, and they weren’t much more expensive than these!
> 
> View attachment 5129417
> 
> View attachment 5129418



Yikes! Are those Ultraboosts?


----------



## ElainePG

rutabaga said:


> Yes it’s a Nordstrom cc so I wonder if it’s on their end. What’s disappointing is all my other ccs will alert me when I have odd charges. I’m in the US so why should I have UK based expresspay or African accounts to pay? I always call to let them know when I’m traveling so charges aren’t declined, so it’s disappointing they didn’t mark these as suspicious and contact me.
> 
> I looked at the alert options and they only have them for number of charges/day, exceeds/below balance, amount of charge and some other options but these were not large amounts individually. My Costco purchases are easily $200+:
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108694


You can fool the alerts system: set the amount of charge to something silly, like $2.00. That way it will automatically alert you to every charge on your card. Annoying, but it keeps you from getting fraudulaent charges on your card. A Nordstrom CSR told me this trick after my card was scammed a couple of years ago.


----------



## kadya

bunnylou said:


> Yikes! Are those Ultraboosts?



Swift Runs. Not quite as pricy as the Ultraboosts - they were $50 in the sale - but enough that I wish I had spent $50 on something else haha


----------



## organizeitall

bunnylou said:


> Are the sale bags usually the same quality?


Yes they are same quality
Love them!


----------



## StacyLynn624

I hear you on the Target jammies.  I have the nightshirt from Target and it is exactly the same. I would only buy the Nordstrom ones now if they had colors that Target doesn't have. Target has had black & Navy for years, but their prints and colors have been bad for me. I'm going to get a set of the purple long and short moonlight pajamas in the sale and maybe a nightshirt since Target only has the one I already have.


----------



## bunnylou

organizeitall said:


> Yes they are same quality
> Love them!



Good to know! I have a nylon bag I love and am considering a black leather one from the sale. Wanted to make sure it was worth it!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Jnhk

bunnylou said:


> Are the sale bags usually the same quality?



Yes, the quality is the same! And all the items from the Anniversary Sale are “Made in France”, if that matters to you.


----------



## taxvixen

KathrynS said:


> If this is it, I’m not impressed. So many repeats from last year.


I agree- not very exciting. There’s just nothing that’s caught my eye.


----------



## lovemyrescues

LOL sooooo not in the budget but hey someone may buy this during the sale:  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bony-levy-fancy-yellow-diamond-cocktail-ring-nordstrom-exclusive/6133846

BONY LEVY Fancy Yellow Diamond Cocktail Ring
Sale:$748,125.00
After Sale: $997,500.00


----------



## Mapia57

lovemyrescues said:


> LOL sooooo not in the budget but hey someone may buy this during the sale:  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bony-levy-fancy-yellow-diamond-cocktail-ring-nordstrom-exclusive/6133846
> 
> BONY LEVY Fancy Yellow Diamond Cocktail Ring
> Sale:$748,125.00
> After Sale: $997,500.00


OMG!!!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Mapia57 said:


> OMG!!!


I heard that they do hand deliver it to you but still...


----------



## Teagaggle

Okay, maybe I'm slow to understand but I'm logged in & browsing the online preview. It says "early access" & says I can buy & pick up today, but the sale doesn't start for a couple weeks. What am I missing? TIA!


----------



## raylyn

rutabaga said:


> Yikes! I thought the price point for these was super affordable, but this tends to be my experience with knit sneakers (toes busting out of the uppers) so I no longer buy them


The knit sneakers are really comfortable but i only use them around the house, like slippers. There is no support.


----------



## raylyn

KathrynS said:


> If this is it, I’m not impressed. So many repeats from last year.


And one pair of boots from last year is $40 cheaper this year.


----------



## rutabaga

raylyn said:


> The knit sneakers are really comfortable but i only use them around the house, like slippers. There is no support.



Agreed, I change out the default insole for a Superfeet


----------



## buggiewomma

lovemyrescues said:


> LOL sooooo not in the budget but hey someone may buy this during the sale:  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bony-levy-fancy-yellow-diamond-cocktail-ring-nordstrom-exclusive/6133846
> 
> BONY LEVY Fancy Yellow Diamond Cocktail Ring
> Sale:$748,125.00
> After Sale: $997,500.00


Ummmm, this makes no sense. If I could afford a million dollar cocktail ring, I would certainly NOT be buying it from a made-for-nordstrom brand during a sale. I would go to that back room in Crazy Rich Asians where Astrid buys all her jewelry. 
In other words, I am way too snobby to buy this ring.


----------



## lovemyrescues

buggiewomma said:


> Ummmm, this makes no sense. If I could afford a million dollar cocktail ring, I would certainly NOT be buying it from a made-for-nordstrom brand during a sale. I would go to that back room in Crazy Rich Asians where Astrid buys all her jewelry.
> In other words, I am way too snobby to buy this ring.


HA HA HA HA


----------



## bunnylou

lovemyrescues said:


> LOL sooooo not in the budget but hey someone may buy this during the sale:  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bony-levy-fancy-yellow-diamond-cocktail-ring-nordstrom-exclusive/6133846
> 
> BONY LEVY Fancy Yellow Diamond Cocktail Ring
> Sale:$748,125.00
> After Sale: $997,500.00



Only one in stock! We’re all gonna be fighting over it. /s


----------



## toujours*chic

No: Pantagonia or Birkinstock

Where is the elusive Dior handbag?

Very unexciting selection of accessories esp. scarves.


----------



## lovemyrescues

toujours*chic said:


> No: Pantagonia
> Birkinstock
> 
> Where is the elusive Dior handbag?
> 
> Very unexciting selection of accessories esp. scarves.


I am very bummed about no birks this year!


----------



## toujours*chic

lovemyrescues said:


> I am very bummed about no birks this year!


Same- Complete Birkinstock has 20% off once or twice a year and no tax plus hard to find sizes so I head over there for my birk fix.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## mahlo13

The only thing I was interested in buying is actually on sale. The Stokke Tripp Trapp high chair set. I’m very happy as it’s almost $100 off retail. Im only influencer status this year so can’t shop till July 17. Does anyone know if baby stuff or the Stokke chair tends to sell out fast?
On the downside, I was hoping they would have some maternity clothes on sale but no luck.


----------



## pepperdiva

toujours*chic said:


> Same- Complete Birkinstock has 20% off once or twice a year and no tax plus hard to find sizes so I head over there for my birk fix.


Costco.com had several Birkenstock styles last week for 64.99. Worth checking if still available


----------



## ssocialitex

pepperdiva said:


> Costco.com had several Birkenstock styles last week for 64.99. Worth checking if still available


I was about to say that’s where I get my Birks lol


----------



## SoCalGal2016

I went to Nordstrom Topanga today & went through the sneek peak. There are alot of repeats (Karl Lagerfeld Paris boots, Kate Spade totes, All Saints Dalby jacket and All Saints combat boots), but the Longchamp backpack is new, there are alot of new slides I haven't seen before (by Frame and Jenni Kayne) and sandals (Calvin Klein).  I think the BB Dakota faux fur jacket is cute and the Bernardo fleece trim puffer coat is a slim, more tailored cut which could be flattering for a puffer jacket.   If you are looking for a lug sole boot, there least at 10 and they are very chunky!  I am very curious as to what the bloggers/influencers will be pushing this year.

I did get a nice present for coming in today!


----------



## joyjooy

kadya said:


> Still browsing and curating my list haha
> 
> However, I will say there’s a few things that I obsessed over last year that I’m passing on this year:
> 
> *Moonlight pajamas of any variety - I bought 2 pairs last year. After having both these and the Target branded ones (Stars Above beautifully soft), I’ll stick with the Target ones. Pretty much identical, wash and wear the same for me, and Target’s sets were about $15 cheaper.
> 
> *Adidas shoes - just not worth it. These are the leopard ones from last year…this happened after about 10 casual wears (wore to the office, maybe 2000 steps a day if I’m being generous about my activity lol). Toe is unraveling, side is worn. I returned my black pair after seeing this. I have ASICS from the 2014 NAS that are still going strong and have had a lot more wear, and they weren’t much more expensive than these!
> 
> View attachment 5129417
> 
> View attachment 5129418


Thanks for sharing. I have the moonlight pajamas short sleeve set on my list and plan on getting them again this year. They are truly the best.  I brought a similar version from Target and the quality does not compare.  I hope the moonlight pj quality stays the same!! Arghh


----------



## Lily's Mom

I’ve been working on my wish list today whenever I’ve had the chance. Seems like I’m purchasing a lot of basics like bra’s, a pair of Blondo brown boots, layering tees and Clinique bonus sets.  They are items I would have bought anyway so I’m glad I’m saving money but no real wow item.  The two sweaters I’ve selected are pretty basic (but I do like them), as well as a gray wool coat and black coach purse. Hoping they release more items. Disappointed there were no Jenni Kayne sweaters but from what I’ve read her sleeves are usually super long so they may not have worked for me anyway.  Also was looking for Monica Vinader jewelry but am only adding the pearl earrings to my collection.  I agree with previous writer about lack of choices in scarves and jewelry.  I also feel a better selection of sleepwear would have been nice. I already have Nordstrom moonlight pajamas in several styles and don’t care to add more at this point.


----------



## Lily's Mom

JeninOrlando said:


> Props to the person with spreadsheets. I want to be you. I usually buy some Christmas presents in this sale and my mothers birthday is Christmas. I has some ideas for what i wanted to get for her in this sale. She died last Sunday so now my plans have changed.
> This is also the first year i get a an early shopping date as an influencer.


So sorry for your loss. My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## coffeecup1828

I have the same feelings as most of you...lots of womp womp.

However. Pretty sure we do this every year. All of us say “not getting much” at the preview, and then 500 pages of this NSale thread proves us wrong


----------



## youngster

I didn't buy much last year from the abbreviated sale so I'd hoped Nordstrom would really come back strong this year.  I've found a few things for my wish list but nothing really "wow".  Still, I love this thread. Every year, such a fun place to hang out and read what people are finding and loving!


----------



## organizeitall

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I went to Nordstrom Topanga today & went through the sneek peak. There are alot of repeats (Karl Lagerfeld Paris boots, Kate Spade totes, All Saints Dalby jacket and All Saints combat boots), but the Longchamp backpack is new, there are alot of new slides I haven't seen before (by Frame and Jenni Kayne) and sandals (Calvin Klein).  I think the BB Dakota faux fur jacket is cute and the Bernardo fleece trim puffer coat is a slim, more tailored cut which could be flattering for a puffer jacket.   If you are looking for a lug sole boot, there least at 10 and they are very chunky!  I am very curious as to what the bloggers/influencers will be pushing this year.
> 
> I did get a nice present for coming in today!
> 
> View attachment 5129651


Hi how did you end up scheduling this?  Through an SA or the store?


----------



## KathrynS

coffeecup1828 said:


> I have the same feelings as most of you...lots of womp womp.
> 
> However. Pretty sure we do this every year. All of us say “not getting much” at the preview, and then 500 pages of this NSale thread proves us wrong


You aren’t wrong!


----------



## DreamingBeauty

My only must so far is my beloved Revitabrow (I apply to lashes).  Bought for the first time last year and it's a lash game changer. I purchase this rather than the lash version as you get more product for your money and I prefer the lipgloss type applicator over the brush. I tried a cheaper lash serum (Dime) but I don't think it worked as well plus it stings my eyes if I get a little in them so I'd rather pay a little more.  Each Revitabrow lasts me about 6 months.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/revitalash-revitabrow-advanced-eyebrow-conditioner-duo-220-value/5681620?origin=wishlist-personal


----------



## kadya

I decided to wait until the weekend to finalize my list. They’re still adding things - yesterday morning “all women” yielded about 3400 results, now it’s 3650 - and it’s too much to keep going back through to see what I missed.


----------



## carolswin

DreamingBeauty said:


> My only must so far is my beloved Revitabrow (I apply to lashes).  Bought for the first time last year and it's a lash game changer. I purchase this rather than the lash version as you get more product for your money and I prefer the lipgloss type applicator over the brush. I tried a cheaper lash serum (Dime) but I don't think it worked as well plus it stings my eyes if I get a little in them so I'd rather pay a little more.  Each Revitabrow lasts me about 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/revitalash-revitabrow-advanced-eyebrow-conditioner-duo-220-value/5681620?origin=wishlist-personal


I do this exact same thing. I'm just now getting to the end of last years purchase. I was considering skipping it this year and trying Dime because someone had mentioned it over the Revitabrow, but you have me rethinking it......


----------



## pixiejenna

I was disappointed not to see a mz Wallace bag in the sale since one was in a preview video. I have 21 items on my wishlist I know that I won’t get all of them. It will be interesting to see what on my list will be available by the time I;m actually able to shop.


kadya said:


> I decided to wait until the weekend to finalize my list. They’re still adding things - yesterday morning “all women” yielded about 3400 results, now it’s 3650 - and it’s too much to keep going back through to see what I missed.



Yes I tried to look before I went to work and it only like 13 pages and by the time I got home from work ot was 27 pages.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## skyqueen

joyjooy said:


> Thanks for sharing. I have the moonlight pajamas short sleeve set on my list and plan on getting them again this year. They are truly the best.  I brought a similar version from Target and the quality does not compare.  I hope the moonlight pj quality stays the same!! Arghh


I bought 2 pair of the short sleeve...can't beat the price! Thanks


----------



## starrynite_87

I'm not too excited about the women's selection, I guess I'm just going to stick mainly to kids and beauty this year.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Does anyone have a recommendation for a tote? I need something for work that is simple, not too pricey and can carry notebooks, makeup pouch, plastic lunch container, keys and iphone.  I was looking at this one but is it too casual if I want to use it after work to go out and have drinks?  Thanks!

ALLSAINTS Celeste Clarendon Canvas Tote


----------



## Samstartt

Ok…so I think the influencers are being allowed to pre shop!!! I had a Zella sweatshirt in my wishlist…it has pockets…anyway I was slimming my wishlist and it says SOLD OUT!!! How????


----------



## SoCalGal2016

organizeitall said:


> Hi how did you end up scheduling this?  Through an SA or the store?


Hi. Yes, the SA I worked with last year scheduled it for me.  We only had the ipad to look at everything so it took 2 hours


----------



## pixiejenna

Samstartt said:


> Ok…so I think the influencers are being allowed to pre shop!!! I had a Zella sweatshirt in my wishlist…it has pockets…anyway I was slimming my wishlist and it says SOLD OUT!!! How????



A sweater I liked only has one size available for it. I added it to my wishlist even though it’s not the size I need.


----------



## kadya

Samstartt said:


> Ok…so I think the influencers are being allowed to pre shop!!! I had a Zella sweatshirt in my wishlist…it has pockets…anyway I was slimming my wishlist and it says SOLD OUT!!! How????



I swear I remember them doing it in previous years also. First day of Icon access and a blogger has a full post with pictures and reviews ready to go by 11am? Definitely early early access.

The good news is the bloggers will return approximately 100% of what they buy lmao


----------



## lovemyrescues

kadya said:


> I swear I remember them doing it in previous years also. First day of Icon access and a blogger has a full post with pictures and reviews ready to go by 11am? Definitely early early access.
> 
> The good news is the bloggers will return approximately 100% of what they buy lmao


From what I understand they are not allowing them to do that this year because of the returns and customers being upset.

I have found that older wish list items are "sold out" and now have a new SKU number for the sale.


----------



## buggiewomma

Samstartt said:


> Ok…so I think the influencers are being allowed to pre shop!!! I had a Zella sweatshirt in my wishlist…it has pockets…anyway I was slimming my wishlist and it says SOLD OUT!!! How????


I noticed this last year too - I think some of the sale items were in stock recently during normal non-sale (as evidenced by them having reviews and being sold out in some sizes), and then they will restock all sizes for the sale.


----------



## chloethelovely

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a tote? I need something for work that is simple, not too pricey and can carry notebooks, makeup pouch, plastic lunch container, keys and iphone.  I was looking at this one but is it too casual if I want to use it after work to go out and have drinks?  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5130003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130008


Have you considered the Longchamp tote? Not too different in price, and a little more sophisticated look in my opinion.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-expandable-tote-nordstrom-exclusive/3503282


----------



## lovemyrescues

chloethelovely said:


> Have you considered the Longchamp tote? Not too different in price, and a little more sophisticated look in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-expandable-tote-nordstrom-exclusive/3503282


Agree and I use them all the time when it rains!


----------



## Mallpro1

mahlo13 said:


> The only thing I was interested in buying is actually on sale. The Stokke Tripp Trapp high chair set. I’m very happy as it’s almost $100 off retail. Im only influencer status this year so can’t shop till July 17. Does anyone know if baby stuff or the Stokke chair tends to sell out fast?
> On the downside, I was hoping they would have some maternity clothes on sale but no luck.


As a regular baby/kid department NAS shopper, I’ve never seen the baby stuff sell out.  You should be fine.  I have two Stokkes for my two girls and I LOVE them.  My four year old’s still looks as good as the day we got it.


----------



## Mallpro1

I’m joining most of you here in a collective “meh”.  So far my wishlist is more Moonlight pajamas... I know they look identical to the Target ones but my Target ones are pretty beat up after lots of washings while the Moonlights still look new.  Going to grab some of my go-tos... Good American jeans, Alo Yoga airlift leggings, and I always buy the North Face kid puffer jacket in the next size up for my oldest.  The only items I’m eyeing that are out of the norm for me is the Good American Fit & Flatter belted blazer and I think I’m going to get The North Face Ancha Hooded Waterproof parka.


----------



## vt2159

Hi, everyone! Glad to be back. I'm still fine tuning my list, and I am trying hard not to buy anything that are similar to items I already own (don't need anymore workout gear, though I may get some sweatpants; jeans, though I love the Kut from the Kloth ones; stripe sweaters; Free People bralettes - I already have quite a few colors). I have these two items currently on my list that seem fun, though I'm not sure how much I will wear them compared to more staple items:

Levi's Women's Puffer Jacket
Kut from the Kloth Donna Coated High Waist Ankle Skinny Jeans
Tahari Sheath Dress & Cropped Jacket
Good American Fit for Success Belted Denim Jumpsuit
BB Dakota x Steve Madden Lima Faux Leather Mini Shirtdress
KARL LAGERFELD PARIS Cate Pin Logo Sneaker

Currently on my wishlist:
CeCe Embroidered Floral Puff Sleeve Blouse
Madewell Kent Colorblock Cardigan
Open Edit Drape Twist V-Neck Sheath Dress
Free People Swim Too Deep Turtleneck Sweater

Some bags I'm considering:
Coach Canteen Leather Crossbody Bag
Coach Leather Barrel Bag
ALLSAINTS Alpha Convertible Leather Backpack


----------



## organizeitall

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a tote? I need something for work that is simple, not too pricey and can carry notebooks, makeup pouch, plastic lunch container, keys and iphone.  I was looking at this one but is it too casual if I want to use it after work to go out and have drinks?  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5130003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130008


I will second any of the Longchamps - they are durable, sophisticated, have a zip top and hold a ton.  I have been using them for years - any of the options are good.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## kadya

Anyone have any legging recs to replace Zella? (Not even necessarily NAS finds.) I bought them last year but ended up returning them all, the Live In material was not the same as the ones I had purchased circa ‘16/‘17 (still going strong, just wanted more) - it was more synthetic, if that makes sense. They also seem thinner.


----------



## vt2159

Has anyone tried the Khiel's Full Size Clearly Corrective™ Dark Spot Solution Set? Thinking about getting it or anything else that would be good for dark spots for my mom and me (sun damage). Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## raylyn

lovemyrescues said:


> I have found that older wish list items are "sold out" and now have a new SKU number for the sale.


Most of my choices are still there. I'm not cool


----------



## rutabaga

kadya said:


> Anyone have any legging recs to replace Zella? (Not even necessarily NAS finds.) I bought them last year but ended up returning them all, the Live In material was not the same as the ones I had purchased circa ‘16/‘17 (still going strong, just wanted more) - it was more synthetic, if that makes sense. They also seem thinner.



Maybe consider Sweaty Betty or Beyond Yoga? My favorite are Alo Vapor but those aren’t part of the sale and the waistband has a tendency to roll down. I actually returned some Zella shorts a few NAS sales back because they were too thick.


----------



## bunnylou

kadya said:


> Anyone have any legging recs to replace Zella? (Not even necessarily NAS finds.) I bought them last year but ended up returning them all, the Live In material was not the same as the ones I had purchased circa ‘16/‘17 (still going strong, just wanted more) - it was more synthetic, if that makes sense. They also seem thinner.



I love the Sweaty Betty Power 7/8 leggings! I’m 5’3” and they are the perfect length on me (so if you are taller they’ll actually look like 7/8 leggings. ) They often go on sale and there are a few styles available for NAS.

I tried the Super Sculpt ones and thought the material felt cheap. The Power ones are much better.

Beyond Yoga also has super soft leggings offerings!


----------



## ElainePG

This Rails shirt/jacket looks cute to me, but I'm not sure whether I need it in Small or Medium:



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/rails-loren-star-embroidered-military-twill-shirt-jacket/5912832?origin=wishlist-personal
		


I've never worn Rails blouses before, though I've read good things about them on past NAS threads. Do Rails blouses usually run true to size? I'm thinking I'd wear this one open, over a black tee & black jeans.

(For reference, I'm 5' tall, 110 pounds, small waist, but my shoulders are a bit on the broad side.)


----------



## aob

lovemyrescues said:


> Agree and I use them all the time when it rains!


I also agree.  The Longchamps is expandable, which is so much more useful.  I also like that it's ziptop and has a snap.  As the All Saints bag is just one snap closure, I would be worrying in a crowded bar or restaurant that someone might reach in and grab something.  Be sure to check the website now.  There are a couple Longchamp bags marked down that could work.  Depends on what color you want, size, strap length.  Have fun!


----------



## DreamingBeauty

carolswin said:


> I do this exact same thing. I'm just now getting to the end of last years purchase. I was considering skipping it this year and trying Dime because someone had mentioned it over the Revitabrow, but you have me rethinking it......



I'm still working on my 2nd Revitabrow tube, I got it out probably 2 months ago or so.  I bought the Dime when I was working on my 1st Revitabrow tube, after it went dry I got the Dime out and used it by itself for awhile.  The last 2 months I've been applying both Revitabrow and Dime every night and my lashes are probably the best they've been (these serums work by different mechanisms I've heard).  I'll use the Dime up for sure, I actually dip the old Revitabrow applicator into the Dime tube as I can't stand the brush, and just have to be careful not to get in my eyes (I have never ever had stinging with Revitabrow).  After I finish Dime I will just use Revitabrow by itself, and maybe get another cheaper lash serum to try with it if I want to (kind of want to see what my lashes will be like if I use only Revitabrow, I think they were pretty good last fall when I used only Revitabrow).

Dime is about $30 on their frequent sales, I think I paid like $33 or so for the Dime serum and mascara set from Black Friday (I haven't used the mascara yet).  Dime tube is larger than Revitabrow, but I think the Revitabrow applicator has less waste.  I'd rather pay a little more ($30 a tube vs. $55 a tube) for something that works better (Dime works but not quite as good as Revitabrow) and I don't have to worry about the stinging or switching the applicator.


----------



## StacyLynn624

So do I need to make an appointment if I want to use that card from the skinny catalog and shop 2 days early in store, or can I just show up?


----------



## bunnylou

I was planning to pick up a black Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Leather Shoulder Bag during the sale, but just stumbled upon two bags that were too pretty to pass up:

Longchamp 1980 Croc Embossed Leather Crossbody
Longchamp Small Panther Bag that is super cute

There goes a good chunk of my NAS budget! 

Edit: Wow - forgot how much easier it is to post links from a computer! Apologies for any other posts I submit without links. (It's too frustrating to navigate these pages from a phone.)


----------



## kadya

bunnylou said:


> I love the Sweaty Betty Power 7/8 leggings! I’m 5’3” and they are the perfect length on me (so if you are taller they’ll actually look like 7/8 leggings. ) They often go on sale and there are a few styles available for NAS.
> 
> I tried the Super Sculpt ones and thought the material felt cheap. The Power ones are much better.
> 
> Beyond Yoga also has super soft leggings offerings!



Thank you!! I’ll have to add a pair of those to my must-buy list, I’m 5’1”-ish so it sounds like the length will be perfect


----------



## Addicted to bags

DreamingBeauty said:


> My only must so far is my beloved Revitabrow (I apply to lashes).  Bought for the first time last year and it's a lash game changer. I purchase this rather than the lash version as you get more product for your money and I prefer the lipgloss type applicator over the brush. I tried a cheaper lash serum (Dime) but I don't think it worked as well plus it stings my eyes if I get a little in them so I'd rather pay a little more.  Each Revitabrow lasts me about 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/revitalash-revitabrow-advanced-eyebrow-conditioner-duo-220-value/5681620?origin=wishlist-personal


I use the Revitalash and love it. I didn't know the Revitabrow was the same formulation and the Revitalash??


----------



## Addicted to bags

kadya said:


> Anyone have any legging recs to replace Zella? (Not even necessarily NAS finds.) I bought them last year but ended up returning them all, the Live In material was not the same as the ones I had purchased circa ‘16/‘17 (still going strong, just wanted more) - it was more synthetic, if that makes sense. They also seem thinner.


Have you tried the Sweaty Betty's? They are my favorite leggings. However, each style seems to fit a little different. For me I like the power leggings...


----------



## youngster

DreamingBeauty said:


> My only must so far is my beloved Revitabrow (I apply to lashes).  Bought for the first time last year and it's a lash game changer. I purchase this rather than the lash version as you get more product for your money and I prefer the lipgloss type applicator over the brush. I tried a cheaper lash serum (Dime) but I don't think it worked as well plus it stings my eyes if I get a little in them so I'd rather pay a little more.  Each Revitabrow lasts me about 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/revitalash-revitabrow-advanced-eyebrow-conditioner-duo-220-value/5681620?origin=wishlist-personal



Thank you for posting this!  I hadn't seen it  I love this product. It helped me fill in my eyebrows quite a lot over the past year.  it really works.


----------



## Illinigirl

aob said:


> I also agree.  The Longchamps is expandable, which is so much more useful.  I also like that it's ziptop and has a snap.  As the All Saints bag is just one snap closure, I would be worrying in a crowded bar or restaurant that someone might reach in and grab something.  Be sure to check the website now.  There are a couple Longchamp bags marked down that could work.  Depends on what color you want, size, strap length.  Have fun!


Another plug for the Longchamps! I have several, bought over the years at the NAS, and they are still going strong. I’m loving the plum color in this years sale although I don’t need another! But considering I don’t have much on my wishlist it just might make it to the cart.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## randr21

vt2159 said:


> Has anyone tried the Khiel's Full Size Clearly Corrective™ Dark Spot Solution Set? Thinking about getting it or anything else that would be good for dark spots for my mom and me (sun damage). Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


I've tried the solution and it really did lighten spots. With the retinol, it should be even more effective.


----------



## StacyLynn624

I finally got the Longchamp expandable last year, and I've carried it as a purse for the whole year.  I love it!


----------



## Jnhk

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a tote? I need something for work that is simple, not too pricey and can carry notebooks, makeup pouch, plastic lunch container, keys and iphone.  I was looking at this one but is it too casual if I want to use it after work to go out and have drinks?  Thanks!
> 
> ALLSAINTS Celeste Clarendon Canvas Tote
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130008



I agree with everyone else in recommending the Longchamp tote. I actually prefer the non-expandable tote as an everyday bag.  Although the regular tote is not included in the Anniversary sale, you’ll usually find them on sale, especially the seasonal colors.  I like the expandable tote for traveling. If the bag is not expanded, I find the “expanded part” gets in the way sometimes when I’m reaching for something in my bag. I’ve been using a Longchamp tote during this whole pandemic. They’re light, spacious, and durable. They wipe down easily, and wearing them in the rain is no issue.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Jnhk said:


> I agree with everyone else in recommending the Longchamp tote. I actually prefer the non-expandable tote as an everyday bag.  Although the regular tote is not included in the Anniversary sale, you’ll usually find them on sale, especially the seasonal colors.  I like the expandable tote for traveling. If the bag is not expanded, I find the “expanded part” gets in the way sometimes when I’m reaching for something in my bag. I’ve been using a Longchamp tote during this whole pandemic. They’re light, spacious, and durable. They wipe down easily, and wearing them in the rain is no issue.


Or make your own!  I may do this: https://www.longchamp.com/us/en/mypliage


----------



## Michelle1x

Has anybody seen the Beyond Yoga items IRL?  I wanted to get some of the soft space dye leggings in the sale.  But the only BY item that is called "space dye" is a crop top.  I'm thinking that the "caught in the midi" leggings might be the soft ones, but not sure.

Beyond Yoga Space Dye Square Neck Crop Tank


----------



## Michelle1x

I wonder if they are going to run out of the Bony Levy Fancy Yellow Diamond Cocktail Ring?
Fortunately I am an icon so I can get my order in on Monday....


----------



## bunnylou

Michelle1x said:


> I wonder if they are going to run out of the Bony Levy Fancy Yellow Diamond Cocktail Ring?
> Fortunately I am an icon so I can get my order in on Monday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130498



Is there a special level above Icon for whoever purchases this ring?


----------



## katz_creative

kadya said:


> Anyone have any legging recs to replace Zella? (Not even necessarily NAS finds.) I bought them last year but ended up returning them all, the Live In material was not the same as the ones I had purchased circa ‘16/‘17 (still going strong, just wanted more) - it was more synthetic, if that makes sense. They also seem thinner.


The last two years I purchased Beyond Yoga. They're super soft and hold you in! I reach for them much more often than my Zellas.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

@chloethelovely @Jnhk @lovemyrescues @StacyLynn624 @organizeitall @aob

Thank you for suggesting the Longchamp expandable tote. I actually bought this at the anniversary sale years ago and only use it for travel. This would work great for work.  You all just saved me $78.90!


----------



## cmm62

Below are some things that caught my eye. I love seeing what we all think might be good picks vs influencers (though there are a few good influencers, I just like our conversations better!)

would love to hear others experiences with some of the brands below as well!

The slippers are cute and affordable - I keep wearing my BFD slipper socks down to the bone. Am also into bringing a 70’s vibe into my wardrobe this fall so may try a few boot cut jeans, please feel free to talk me out of this

MINNETONKA Flurry Scuff Faux Fur Slipper
WIT & WISDOM Ab-Solution High Waist Itty Bitty Bootcut Jeans
JOE'S Honey Curvy Bootcut Jeans
PAIGE Manhattan High Waist Bootcut Jeans








I’ve been on the hunt for nice turquoise earrings and these might do it. I don’t need it but for others this Tory bag is very cute!
MONICA VINADER Siren Tonal Gemstone Mix Ear Crawlers
TORY BURCH Carson Striped Convertible Shoulder Bag  




I got these joggers at an end of season sale in 2019 in an army green color and they are such a great fit and easy to wear out and pair with different tops. I love this teal color but hate that they’re cargo pants (mine are just joggers), however I’ll still try them. I highly recommend to others who like this style or want to try it. The styling on the model does not do them justice.
CINQ À SEPT Tous Les Jour Giles Joggers





love this belt (all leather) and a chic top at an affordable price.
NORDSTROM Trimmed Buckle Belt
NORDSTROM SIGNATURE Asymmetric Mock Neck Top




can see myself in this sweatshirt at the beach all summer.
FAHERTY Sonoma Hoodie




Don’t need this but love the coat style - cozy, warm and stylish!
BERNARDO Mixed Media Quilted Faux Fur Jacket




anyone familiar with this brand or scents? They sound gorgeous!
ATELIER COLOGNE Travel Size Oolang Infini & Orange Sanguine Fragrance Set





a very easy and affordable summer dress!
OPEN EDIT Shoulder Pad Sheath Dress





I love blazers - not for everyone but I love them. Love the color of the IRO one, not totally sold on the boucle. The Smythe one is gorgeous but very pricey - yet still unique and beautiful. Someone buy me this, a horse and a nice glass of red and let’s meet up a bonfire in October y’all!
L'AGENCE Kenzie Double Breasted Bouclé Blazer
SMYTHE Birkin Herringbone Wool Blazer  





the color of these is tdf though a little pricey
LAFAYETTE 148 NEW YORK Donne Slide Sandal


----------



## KathrynS

I don’t understand how so many of these listings only have one left in certain sizes.


----------



## rutabaga

.


KathrynS said:


> I don’t understand how so many of these listings only have one left in certain sizes.



I feel like Nordstrom may be trying to clear out old stock? Or maybe they’re waiting for more to arrive?


----------



## randr21

Michelle1x said:


> Has anybody seen the Beyond Yoga items IRL?  I wanted to get some of the soft space dye leggings in the sale.  But the only BY item that is called "space dye" is a crop top.  I'm thinking that the "caught in the midi" leggings might be the soft ones, but not sure.
> 
> Beyond Yoga Space Dye Square Neck Crop Tank
> View attachment 5130466


I love BY tanks. I have the space dye crop tank that has a racerback, as well as the square neck ones in NAS. In terms of softness, the racerback style is softer, kinda like flannel, but runs small imo. The square tanks are also soft, but has more stretch, and runs tts. These are my HG if I want more coverage than sports bra. I will be picking up all 3 colors since they sell out. Haven't tried their leggings though.


----------



## Miss Burberry

StacyLynn624 said:


> Is the zella Liana Long Sleeve Recycled Blend Performance T-shirt the one y'all were talking about?
> 
> I just started going through it.  I'm going to make my list and then work on my preview for my blog.  Have any of you tried the ON shoes. Are there really no half sizes like the guide says? They have half sizes in the selections. I usually wear a 7.5 in Nikes (7 in everything else), and I'm confused about what size(s) to order.




I actually have a pair of the ON Cloudflow shoes that are in the sale.  I just picked them up in May. They run TTS and I got my usual 9.5 for running shoes. Not sure about the no half size thing. I would probably be fine with a 9, but I like the extra room for when my feet swell by the end of my run (more like a fast paced walk/jog haha).


----------



## gail13

carolswin said:


> I do this exact same thing. I'm just now getting to the end of last years purchase. I was considering skipping it this year and trying Dime because someone had mentioned it over the Revitabrow, but you have me rethinking it......



I find Neu Lash to be better a better product!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## titania029

kadya said:


> Anyone have any legging recs to replace Zella? (Not even necessarily NAS finds.) I bought them last year but ended up returning them all, the Live In material was not the same as the ones I had purchased circa ‘16/‘17 (still going strong, just wanted more) - it was more synthetic, if that makes sense. They also seem thinner.



I like Onzie high rise midi leggings. Not all Onzie leggings, that specific one. I teach group fitness, and they don’t budge. And I am 5’2, good length for me.


----------



## randr21

cmm62 said:


> Below are some things that caught my eye. I love seeing what we all think might be good picks vs influencers (though there are a few good influencers, I just like our conversations better!)
> 
> would love to hear others experiences with some of the brands below as well!
> 
> The slippers are cute and affordable - I keep wearing my BFD slipper socks down to the bone. Am also into bringing a 70’s vibe into my wardrobe this fall so may try a few boot cut jeans, please feel free to talk me out of this
> 
> View attachment 5130587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130572
> 
> 
> I’ve been on the hunt for nice turquoise earrings and these might do it. I don’t need it but for others this Tory bag is very cute!
> 
> View attachment 5130586
> 
> 
> I got these joggers at an end of season sale in 2019 in an army green color and they are such a great fit and easy to wear out and pair with different tops. I love this teal color but hate that they’re cargo pants (mine are just joggers), however I’ll still try them. I highly recommend to others who like this style or want to try it. The styling on the model does not do them justice.
> 
> View attachment 5130588
> 
> 
> love this belt (all leather) and a chic top at an affordable price.
> 
> View attachment 5130589
> 
> 
> can see myself in this sweatshirt at the beach all summer.
> View attachment 5130590
> 
> Don’t need this but love the coat style - cozy, warm and stylish!
> 
> View attachment 5130591
> 
> 
> anyone familiar with this brand or scents? They sound gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 5130592
> 
> 
> a very easy and affordable summer dress!
> 
> View attachment 5130593
> 
> 
> I love blazers - not for everyone but I love them. Love the color of the IRO one, not totally sold on the boucle. The Smythe one is gorgeous but very pricey - yet still unique and beautiful. Someone buy me this, a horse and a nice glass of red and let’s meet up a bonfire in October y’all!
> 
> View attachment 5130594
> 
> 
> the color of these is tdf though a little pricey
> 
> View attachment 5130595


Can't talk you out of bootcut bc that's all I wear, and some flares. They go so well w platforms and make your legs look super long with the high waist.

I think Wit & Wisdom gets their proportions right in their designs so would recommend trying them. In addition to the ones from Joe's and Paige, I'd suggest checking Frame and Lagence. Jeans really require lots of trying on to find best fit for your body.


----------



## JoesGirl

For flare jeans my favorites are from Frame, but I also own Rag & Bone and Good American. All of which I recommend. With my Covid weight I find I have to wear something that elongates my legs to offset the girth I currently have 

I agree with those who are feeling Meh about the preview.  Where is all the Rag & Bone, Veronica Beard, Eileen and even Nordstrom Signature?! I feel like there is a lot double breasted items, and puffy shoulders, neither of which flatter my broad shoulders. 

I couldn’t even find a pair of boots I need. 

The good? I may have to grab the mini cat Clare V bag, the Ted Baker nylon backpack is cute even though I don’t need one, I really like it.  I’ll pick up the  Veronica Beard hoodie, and finally I think I’ll try the Reiss camel coat. 

I think the most stalked item might be the Coach circle bag.


----------



## organizeitall

rutabaga said:


> .
> 
> 
> I feel like Nordstrom may be trying to clear out old stock? Or maybe they’re waiting for more to arrive?


I have learned that they do this when they list the item but are waiting on stock to come in - so you get the preview but there isn’t inventory yet.  Like there are items I want that currently show just one size in them but more will come up soon


----------



## carolinemm

Has anyone tried the dermaflash? The reviews seem to be terrible but I'm interested in it for my peach fuzz and the exfoliation


----------



## Michelle1x

These are the totally random items I have in my wish list (for now)...

Quay Australia Its My Way 61mm Gradient Cat Eye Sunglasses. Sale: $35.90 After Sale: $55.00


Teva Hurrican Genuine Shearling Sandal. Sale: $59.90 After Sale: $90.00


BB Dakota by Steve Madden BB Dakota x Steve Madden Camden Long Sleeve Hoodie Dress. Sale: $54.90 After Sale: $89.00


Nike Court Vintage Premium Sneaker (Women). Sale: $49.90 After Sale: $70.00



Sweaty Betty Swifie Running Cap. Sale: $19.90 After Sale: $34.00


BP. Be Proud by BP. Gender Inclusive Pride Velour Hoodie. Sale: $31.90 After Sale: $49.00


Beyond Yoga Caught in the Midi High Waist Leggings. Sale: $62.90 After Sale: $97.00


Fresh® Rose Petal-Soft Lip Cream Set ($37 Value). $25.00



SPANX® Breast of Both Worlds Reversible Wireless Bra. Sale: $27.90After Sale: $42.00




+ Some of those Moonlight Comfort Tees.  I'm not sure about the Spanx bra, I want to try one of those comfort bras, not sure which one.

ALSO- I am impressed by the pricing of the Michele watches.


----------



## bagconfusion

Hmm I’m really tempted to buy this jacket https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bernardo-spessa-leather-moto-jacket/5895581?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing/Coats, Jackets & Blazers&color=201

BERNARDO Spessa Leather Moto Jacket

However it’s kinda pricey but I mean I find it lovely I just can’t decide on a color. The brown draws me in but I wonder if taupe is more everyday wear friendly? Idk but I’m kinda loving this and maybe some shoes and sunglasses.


----------



## rollinsband2002

So far the preview isn't impressive, almost everything offered is stuff that goes on sale regularly anyway. Not a single brand I had saved is on sale. Go figure.


----------



## sabrunka

carolinemm said:


> Has anyone tried the dermaflash? The reviews seem to be terrible but I'm interested in it for my peach fuzz and the exfoliation



I have it and its ok, not bad, but I also forget to use it lol. You have to hold your skin super taught so that it doesnt cut you by accident!


----------



## kadya

With a whopping 36 petite options - a majority pants and a couple sweaters - I definitely won’t be finding a black dress at this rate unless they add more  Some of their dress offerings are really cute, but they won’t look good falling 4 inches lower on me than the model. Halogen, a petite mainstay, has 3 items…a top, a cardigan, and knit leggings.

Here are a couple cute casual ones I was looking at. You know I’m going to buy at least one and be sad when it hits my ankles and I have to return it lmao

HALOGEN® Rib Turtleneck Sleeveless Midi Dress
BB DAKOTA BY STEVE MADDEN Riesa Rib Knit Body-Con Dress
TREASURE & BOND Long Sleeve Turtleneck Sweater Dress


----------



## cmm62

randr21 said:


> Can't talk you out of bootcut bc that's all I wear, and some flares. They go so well w platforms and make your legs look super long with the high waist.
> 
> I think Wit & Wisdom gets their proportions right in their designs so would recommend trying them. In addition to the ones from Joe's and Paige, I'd suggest checking Frame and Lagence. Jeans really require lots of trying on to find best fit for your body.


Thank you! I don’t have any experience with Wit and Wisdom so appreciate your insight! I have a feeling I’ll have to be trying on a lot of jeans to get the right fit.


----------



## organizeitall

carolinemm said:


> Has anyone tried the dermaflash? The reviews seem to be terrible but I'm interested in it for my peach fuzz and the exfoliation


I have one that seems to have broken after 3 uses. I am moving to the pack of straight razors that they sell now at target called schick hydro silk


----------



## HeatherGrace

kadya said:


> With a whopping 36 petite options - a majority pants and a couple sweaters - I definitely won’t be finding a black dress at this rate unless they add more  Some of their dress offerings are really cute, but they won’t look good falling 4 inches lower on me than the model. Halogen, a petite mainstay, has 3 items…a top, a cardigan, and knit leggings.
> 
> Here are a couple cute casual ones I was looking at. You know I’m going to buy at least one and be sad when it hits my ankles and I have to return it lmao
> 
> View attachment 5130906
> 
> View attachment 5130907
> 
> View attachment 5130908


I feel you about the petite options. At 5’1, it’s already a challenge just to find something that fits while not looking like it was designed for a 90 year old about 20 years ago… 
*no offense meant if anyone was 90 in 2001…


----------



## jblady

This NAS I am looking at specific must haves:
1) Tie coat (prefer neutral)
2) layered jewelry (selected a necklace prior to sale that is included and I can’t buy now)
3) 1 pair of shoes- Steve Madden mule
4) Blazer (2)—
5) undergarments-bra/undies
6) Laura mercier translucent powder
7) necessaire set (treat for self)
8) Dresses (1-2)— office appropriate
9) fashion purse— Clare v snake crossbody??!

I am plus size so everything is limited. I am aiming for functional and polished wear that is not trendy. I have to look in my closet to confirm my trouser and pencil skirt situation, but I have black in both of those too.
I will link some items I found in preview once I figure it out.


----------



## Lisab68

lovemyrescues said:


> LOL sooooo not in the budget but hey someone may buy this during the sale:  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bony-levy-fancy-yellow-diamond-cocktail-ring-nordstrom-exclusive/6133846
> 
> BONY LEVY Fancy Yellow Diamond Cocktail Ring
> Sale:$748,125.00
> After Sale: $997,500.00


Did you notice that there’s only 1 available?? Haha. Dying to see if this 1 sells!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## bunnylou

carolinemm said:


> Has anyone tried the dermaflash? The reviews seem to be terrible but I'm interested in it for my peach fuzz and the exfoliation



Haven’t tried the Dermaflash, but Tinkle razors are cheap and work well!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Michelle1x said:


> These are the totally random items I have in my wish list (for now)...
> 
> Quay Australia Its My Way 61mm Gradient Cat Eye Sunglasses. Sale: $35.90After Sale: $55.00
> View attachment 5130758
> 
> Teva Hurrican Genuine Shearling Sandal. Sale: $59.90After Sale: $90.00
> View attachment 5130760
> 
> BB Dakota by Steve Madden BB Dakota x Steve Madden Camden Long Sleeve Hoodie Dress. Sale: $54.90After Sale: $89.00
> View attachment 5130761
> 
> Nike Court Vintage Premium Sneaker (Women). Sale: $49.90After Sale: $70.00
> View attachment 5130762
> 
> 
> Sweaty Betty Swifie Running Cap. Sale: $19.90After Sale: $34.00
> View attachment 5130763
> 
> BP. Be Proud by BP. Gender Inclusive Pride Velour Hoodie. Sale: $31.90After Sale: $49.00
> View attachment 5130764
> 
> Beyond Yoga Caught in the Midi High Waist Leggings. Sale: $62.90After Sale: $97.00
> View attachment 5130765
> 
> Fresh® Rose Petal-Soft Lip Cream Set ($37 Value). $25.00
> View attachment 5130766
> 
> 
> SPANX® Breast of Both Worlds Reversible Wireless Bra. Sale: $27.90After Sale: $42.00
> 
> View attachment 5130768
> 
> 
> + Some of those Moonlight Comfort Tees.  I'm not sure about the Spanx bra, I want to try one of those comfort bras, not sure which one.
> 
> ALSO- I am impressed by the pricing of the Michele watches.


Ohhh I need to try the Moonlight Comfort Tees!


----------



## lovemyrescues

I am thinking of getting these but may need to order 2 sizes as I am not sure of the fit:
TIMBERLAND 6-Inch Premium Waterproof Boot



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/timberland-6-inch-premium-waterproof-boot-women/3619505


----------



## SoCalGal2016

bagconfusion said:


> Hmm I’m really tempted to buy this jacket https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bernardo-spessa-leather-moto-jacket/5895581?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing/Coats, Jackets & Blazers&color=201
> 
> However it’s kinda pricey but I mean I find it lovely I just can’t decide on a color. The brown draws me in but I wonder if taupe is more everyday wear friendly? Idk but I’m kinda loving this and maybe some shoes and sunglasses.


I love the taupe because it looks great with jeans!  I have a leather jacket in the cognac (orange/brown) color and find I don't wear it that often because it is harder to match. Hope that helps!

I was also looking at a Bernardo puffer jacket because it was slim fit but does the band around the butt area look weird? I can't decide if that's elastic or what?  Does that look odd to end the quilting in the back that way? Thanks!
BERNARDO Fleece Trim Quilted Puffer Coat


----------



## randr21

sabrunka said:


> Hey all! I'm here (after being away for so long... I only seem to come around during the anniversary sale lol).  So far, I am 100% sure I want this Reiss coat. I have been eyeing down a camel trench and this is perfect! Still poking around to see what else catches my eye .
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/reiss-leah-wool-blend-wrap-coat/5911720?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=230



I guarantee this will sell out right away. Classic lines and flattering light camel color. Check out immediately if you snag it.


----------



## carolswin

I saw a smallish Instagrammer make the comment "Since a lot of the mega influencers aren't doing the Anny sale........maybe things went sell out so fast" and it made me wonder. What happened? Is Nordstrom going a different route with promotions? I for one won't miss the fake enthusiasm for things they were told to push. I've already seen one I follow say no one needs to get a Nordstrom sale to cure FOMO. But I thought that was mostly her encouraging not to go into debt over things you don't need.


----------



## StacyLynn624

I had read that most of the big influencers bought everything, took pictures, and then returned it all. I don't think they are letting them shop early this year. A few years ago, remember they let them shop on the day before the first day of pre-sale and they got champagne and all of that? They don't do that anymore. Also, there's been a lot of backlash that I've seen others talk about where people feel pressured to buy things they don't need, or open a credit card, and most shoppers think Nordstrom is out of their price range and not realistic.

In reality, there's a price point for everyone at Nordstrom, you just have to know where to look. Also, credit cards aren't bad if you have the cash budgeted to pay for whatever you charge.

The summer is a really hard time for most bloggers because pageviews and Pinterest traffic is WAY down in the summer. Most affiliate bloggers make a lot of money around the holidays, but it drops off significantly in the summer, which is why having an exclusive sale with limited quantities of merchandise is appealing to them because it can help recoup some of that loss in the summer. RewardStyle/LTK & ShopStyle send out tons of promotional emails urging affiliates to link link link to this sale. It helps them too. 

Some of you know I'm an extremely part-time blogger in the DIY/frugal lifestyle space, so I have to be really careful about how I talk about this sale. I'm torn because I've been shopping this sale for 15 years and know there are great deals to be had. I love coming on here and talking to you guys about the sale starting in May every year. I used to waste so much time at work on this thread, and I got laid off way back in 2012! I love this sale and I love the hype around it. It really is my one BIG shopping trip of the year, especially since we went down to one income in 2012. But my readers are more in the camp of "Nordstrom is so expensive" and "credit cards are bad."

Along with Reward Style/LTK & ShopStyle, I'm also a member of the Nordstrom Affiliate Program directly, and they sent out spreadsheets and they usually send out an inventory level chart during the sale as well. And I'm a member of that Nordstrom Feedback Panel that many of you are on, so I see info about the sale from all of those sources.

This year is weird because I feel like there's so much negativity toward the sale, but I still see great deals to be had. I've watched my favorite Natori Bliss undies RARELY go on sale throughout the year & I know they sell out at the NAS. They are a good deal. Same with the baby gear like the Stokke Trip Trap High Chair. That is a great deal. The beauty tools & Exclusives are always a great deal. 

But many large influencers abused the system over the last few years and have given the sale a bad wrap. And I think a lot of users/readers got turned off.

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## StacyLynn624

Anyway, I asked earlier but it got buried. Do I need to make an appointment to shop early with my pass? I haven't pre-saled in the store in like 8 years. I've just done online for early access. I don't know how it goes anymore, and I don't know any SAs. 

Does anyone have an SA that they like at the Stonebriar store in Frisco, TX?


----------



## coffeecup1828

Personally I think it’s a waste to use this sale for fast fashion. I’m like most of you, I only buy things on “sale” I would buy at regular price. I don’t see the point in buying cheap sweaters and booties that are easy to find anywhere at any price point, and haven’t seen much change over the years. I’ve learned I’m better off spending on luxury items during the sale. I never regret taking a big chunk of my budget for a special piece, like SW shoes. I always, always regret bypassing such items in favor of having “more” or the blogger favorite cardigan of the year. It’s easy to have fomo with YouTube and IG. This year I’m focusing on beauty and designer, maybe some socks and undergarments. But I’m not going to cry if I miss out on saving $10 on a Caslon tee or $40 on some DV booties. Idk i would rather pay full price and not be limited with selection. Also not buying the “just in case I need this later” items. Most of us in here can afford to purchase something if the need arises down the line. Better that than buying what you maybe won’t use or need.

I love this sale and have been shopping it for 15 years. My favorite years were the ones I bought mostly designer. Still enjoying those pieces today.


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Hi everyone! I’m looking forward to all the reviews of items and hauls from next week! i Know how regular ugg slippers run- but I have no idea on the Cozette version. Anyone buy them last year? Are they narrower than the regular slippers? Are they as comfortable? I won't be able to try on in store and want to Make sure I order the right size. Thanks & happy shopping everyone!

UGG® Cozette Genuine Shearling Slipper


----------



## lovemyrescues

StacyLynn624 said:


> I had read that most of the big influencers bought everything, took pictures, and then returned it all. I don't think they are letting them shop early this year. A few years ago, remember they let them shop on the day before the first day of pre-sale and they got champagne and all of that? They don't do that anymore. Also, there's been a lot of backlash that I've seen others talk about where people feel pressured to buy things they don't need, or open a credit card, and most shoppers think Nordstrom is out of their price range and not realistic.
> 
> In reality, there's a price point for everyone at Nordstrom, you just have to know where to look. Also, credit cards aren't bad if you have the cash budgeted to pay for whatever you charge.
> 
> The summer is a really hard time for most bloggers because pageviews and Pinterest traffic is WAY down in the summer. Most affiliate bloggers make a lot of money around the holidays, but it drops off significantly in the summer, which is why having an exclusive sale with limited quantities of merchandise is appealing to them because it can help recoup some of that loss in the summer. RewardStyle/LTK & ShopStyle send out tons of promotional emails urging affiliates to link link link to this sale. It helps them too.
> 
> Some of you know I'm an extremely part-time blogger in the DIY/frugal lifestyle space, so I have to be really careful about how I talk about this sale. I'm torn because I've been shopping this sale for 15 years and know there are great deals to be had. I love coming on here and talking to you guys about the sale starting in May every year. I used to waste so much time at work on this thread, and I got laid off way back in 2012! I love this sale and I love the hype around it. It really is my one BIG shopping trip of the year, especially since we went down to one income in 2012. But my readers are more in the camp of "Nordstrom is so expensive" and "credit cards are bad."
> 
> Along with Reward Style/LTK & ShopStyle, I'm also a member of the Nordstrom Affiliate Program directly, and they sent out spreadsheets and they usually send out an inventory level chart during the sale as well. And I'm a member of that Nordstrom Feedback Panel that many of you are on, so I see info about the sale from all of those sources.
> 
> This year is weird because I feel like there's so much negativity toward the sale, but I still see great deals to be had. I've watched my favorite Natori Bliss undies RARELY go on sale throughout the year & I know they sell out at the NAS. They are a good deal. Same with the baby gear like the Stokke Trip Trap High Chair. That is a great deal. The beauty tools & Exclusives are always a great deal.
> 
> But many large influencers abused the system over the last few years and have given the sale a bad wrap. And I think a lot of users/readers got turned off.
> 
> That's my 2 cents.


 This! " I had read that most of the big influencers bought everything, took pictures, and then returned it all. I don't think they are letting them shop early this year. A few years ago, remember they let them shop on the day before the first day of pre-sale and they got champagne and all of that? They don't do that anymore. Also, there's been a lot of backlash that I've seen others talk about where people feel pressured to buy things they don't need, or open a credit card, and most shoppers think Nordstrom is out of their price range and not realistic."

Not cost effective for Nordstrom and sales people did not want to help them since they knew it would all get returned and they would not make any commission.


----------



## carolswin

StacyLynn624 said:


> I had read that most of the big influencers bought everything, took pictures, and then returned it all. I don't think they are letting them shop early this year. A few years ago, remember they let them shop on the day before the first day of pre-sale and they got champagne and all of that? They don't do that anymore. Also, there's been a lot of backlash that I've seen others talk about where people feel pressured to buy things they don't need, or open a credit card, and most shoppers think Nordstrom is out of their price range and not realistic.
> 
> In reality, there's a price point for everyone at Nordstrom, you just have to know where to look. Also, credit cards aren't bad if you have the cash budgeted to pay for whatever you charge.
> 
> The summer is a really hard time for most bloggers because pageviews and Pinterest traffic is WAY down in the summer. Most affiliate bloggers make a lot of money around the holidays, but it drops off significantly in the summer, which is why having an exclusive sale with limited quantities of merchandise is appealing to them because it can help recoup some of that loss in the summer. RewardStyle/LTK & ShopStyle send out tons of promotional emails urging affiliates to link link link to this sale. It helps them too.
> 
> Some of you know I'm an extremely part-time blogger in the DIY/frugal lifestyle space, so I have to be really careful about how I talk about this sale. I'm torn because I've been shopping this sale for 15 years and know there are great deals to be had. I love coming on here and talking to you guys about the sale starting in May every year. I used to waste so much time at work on this thread, and I got laid off way back in 2012! I love this sale and I love the hype around it. It really is my one BIG shopping trip of the year, especially since we went down to one income in 2012. But my readers are more in the camp of "Nordstrom is so expensive" and "credit cards are bad."
> 
> Along with Reward Style/LTK & ShopStyle, I'm also a member of the Nordstrom Affiliate Program directly, and they sent out spreadsheets and they usually send out an inventory level chart during the sale as well. And I'm a member of that Nordstrom Feedback Panel that many of you are on, so I see info about the sale from all of those sources.
> 
> This year is weird because I feel like there's so much negativity toward the sale, but I still see great deals to be had. I've watched my favorite Natori Bliss undies RARELY go on sale throughout the year & I know they sell out at the NAS. They are a good deal. Same with the baby gear like the Stokke Trip Trap High Chair. That is a great deal. The beauty tools & Exclusives are always a great deal.
> 
> But many large influencers abused the system over the last few years and have given the sale a bad wrap. And I think a lot of users/readers got turned off.
> 
> That's my 2 cents.


Thanks for responding. I did remember that you blogged but I didn't think you were one of the ones that we've found so annoying/unfair/dishonest in years past I agree with everything you've said. I'll never have more than Influencer status and I'm not a high end shopper. I'm a stay at home mom with a disabled child so not a lot of need for fancy things (well I do spend $$$ on beauty). But I do love this sale every year and this community.


----------



## carolswin

LVChanelLISA said:


> Hi everyone! I’m looking forward to all the reviews of items and hauls from next week! i Know how regular ugg slippers run- but I have no idea on the Cozette version. Anyone buy them last year? Are they narrower than the regular slippers? Are they as comfortable? I won't be able to try on in store and want to Make sure I order the right size. Thanks & happy shopping everyone!
> 
> UGG® Cozette Genuine Shearling Slipper
> View attachment 5131284


I think everyone liked these last year. I loved the looks of them. I returned them because they felt heavy to me and I thought the platform might kill me going up/down stairs.


----------



## StacyLynn624

carolswin said:


> Thanks for responding. I did remember that you blogged but I didn't think you were one of the ones that we've found so annoying/unfair/dishonest in years past I agree with everything you've said. I'll never have more than Influencer status and I'm not a high end shopper. I'm a stay at home mom with a disabled child so not a lot of need for fancy things (well I do spend $$$ on beauty). But I do love this sale every year and this community.



That's because I only talk about things I'm buying or have actually bought.

I'm a SAHM of a disabled child too! We deserve to splurge on the beauty once a year!


----------



## joyjooy

Hi there, I am a Nordstrom Ambassador; however, I have yet to receive my catalog in the mail.  At this point, it doesn't matter since the online preview had started.  For the future, is there something I have to adjust on my account online to ensure I receive catalogs over the mail?


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## joyjooy

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I love the taupe because it looks great with jeans!  I have a leather jacket in the cognac (orange/brown) color and find I don't wear it that often because it is harder to match. Hope that helps!
> 
> I was also looking at a Bernardo puffer jacket because it was slim fit but does the band around the butt area look weird? I can't decide if that's elastic or what?  Does that look odd to end the quilting in the back that way? Thanks!
> BERNARDO Fleece Trim Quilted Puffer Coat
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131036
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131037
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131040


The buffer jacket looks really nice.  It is not too puffy and seems more fitted which will go well with many outfits. How is the Bernando jacket quality?  The price is not bad but I wonder about the quality.


----------



## nikki626

coffeecup1828 said:


> Personally I think it’s a waste to use this sale for fast fashion. I’m like most of you, I only buy things on “sale” I would buy at regular price. I don’t see the point in buying cheap sweaters and booties that are easy to find anywhere at any price point, and haven’t seen much change over the years. I’ve learned I’m better off spending on luxury items during the sale. I never regret taking a big chunk of my budget for a special piece, like SW shoes. I always, always regret bypassing such items in favor of having “more” or the blogger favorite cardigan of the year. It’s easy to have fomo with YouTube and IG. This year I’m focusing on beauty and designer, maybe some socks and undergarments. But I’m not going to cry if I miss out on saving $10 on a Caslon tee or $40 on some DV booties. Idk i would rather pay full price and not be limited with selection. Also not buying the “just in case I need this later” items. Most of us in here can afford to purchase something if the need arises down the line. Better that than buying what you maybe won’t use or need.
> 
> I love this sale and have been shopping it for 15 years. My favorite years were the ones I bought mostly designer. Still enjoying those pieces today.


You are so correct, this year I have a really focused search and tried to approach from a capsule wardrobe process, completing what I have already or something funky interesting that I have wanted.  In the past I have been sucked in by this or that and this is what I seem to return or sale off or end up donating.  This year, I'm not wasting time on FOMO..  if it ain't there it ain't for me.... LOL


----------



## LVChanelLISA

carolswin said:


> I think everyone liked these last year. I loved the looks of them. I returned them because they felt heavy to me and I thought the platform might kill me going up/down stairs.


Thanks for your response! Do you remember if you took the same size as normal ugg slippers or if you had to go up a size in the cozette? Thanks!


----------



## lovemyrescues

She has good coverage of some of the items in the sale: Sneak Peek at Nordstrom's Anniversary Sale 2021! My Sale Picks for Women Over 40 and Over 50 by Busbee Style - Fashion & Beauty Over 40


----------



## lovemyrescues

JoesGirl said:


> For flare jeans my favorites are from Frame, but I also own Rag & Bone and Good American. All of which I recommend. With my Covid weight I find I have to wear something that elongates my legs to offset the girth I currently have
> 
> I agree with those who are feeling Meh about the preview.  Where is all the Rag & Bone, Veronica Beard, Eileen and even Nordstrom Signature?! I feel like there is a lot double breasted items, and puffy shoulders, neither of which flatter my broad shoulders.
> 
> I couldn’t even find a pair of boots I need.
> 
> The good? I may have to grab the mini cat Clare V bag, the Ted Baker nylon backpack is cute even though I don’t need one, I really like it.  I’ll pick up the  Veronica Beard hoodie, and finally I think I’ll try the Reiss camel coat.
> 
> I think the most stalked item might be the Coach circle bag.



Veronica Beard blazer: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/veronica-beard-beacon-virgin-wool-blend-dickey-jacket/5932539


----------



## nikki626

lovemyrescues said:


> She has good coverage of some of the items in the sale: Sneak Peek at Nordstrom's Anniversary Sale 2021! My Sale Picks for Women Over 40 and Over 50 by Busbee Style - Fashion & Beauty Over 40




I always enjoy her videos.  She is one of the few people I have watched over the years.


----------



## nikki626

lovemyrescues said:


> Veronica Beard blazer: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/veronica-beard-beacon-virgin-wool-blend-dickey-jacket/5932539



Can you tell if those sleeves are ruched permanently?  I hate that style, I want to ruch my own sleeves when I feel that it is necessary or just cuff them...


----------



## pinkdblonde

Here is my preliminary list (I know things will sell out before I get to shop)!

Trying not to have FOMO as things sell out. Like you ladies have said, if I want something later I can get it then!

BAREFOOT DREAMS® In the Wild Throw Blanket 
LEVI'S® Women's Textured Fleece Zip-Up Jacket 
CASLON® Leather Moto Jacket with Removable Hood 
OPEN EDIT Pinstripe Slim Fit Pants 
NORDSTROM Seam Detail Funnel Neck Sweater 
BP. Oversize Sweater Vest 
LA MER Travel Size The Moisturizing Soft Cream Set 
DONNA KARAN NEW YORK Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Deodorant & Anti-Persperant Trio 
SWEATY BETTY All Day High Waist Embossed Leggings 
ANASTASIA BEVERLY HILLS Brow Bae-sics Deluxe Kit 
KUT FROM THE KLOTH Diana Skinny Jeans 
UGG® Leslie Crew Socks 
UGG® Zariyah Water Repellent Ankle Bootie
KUT FROM THE KLOTH Donna High Waist Raw Hem Ankle Skinny Jeans
WAYF Morella Turtleneck Long Sleeve Sweater Dress 
UGG® Genuine Shearling Slipper 
BAREFOOT DREAMS® Namaste Lounge Set 
BOMBAS Women's 6-Pack Assorted Ankle Socks 
NÉCESSAIRE Full Size The Body Wash & The Body Lotion Set 
NIKE React Phantom Run Flyknit 2 Running Shoe 
UGG® Cecilia V-Neck Sweater 
ALLSAINTS Karli Slide Sandal 
HALOGEN® Long Sleeve Modal Blend Tee 
NORDSTROM Moonlight Luxe Comfort Layer Tank 
SPANX® The Perfect Back Seam Skinny Pants 
NORDSTROM Moonlight Luxe Comfort Layer Long Sleeve T-Shirt


----------



## carolswin

LVChanelLISA said:


> Thanks for your response! Do you remember if you took the same size as normal ugg slippers or if you had to go up a size in the cozette? Thanks!


I did not size up. I'm a solid size 8 in length and a little narrow in width but not a legitimate narrow


----------



## rutabaga

nikki626 said:


> Can you tell if those sleeves are ruched permanently?  I hate that style, I want to ruch my own sleeves when I feel that it is necessary or just cuff them...



The description mentions ruched sleeves so my guess is it’s part of the style and you can’t unruch them. But in the alternate views it doesn’t look like the ruching is that obvious


----------



## buggiewomma

StacyLynn624 said:


> I had read that most of the big influencers bought everything, took pictures, and then returned it all. I don't think they are letting them shop early this year. A few years ago, remember they let them shop on the day before the first day of pre-sale and they got champagne and all of that? They don't do that anymore. Also, there's been a lot of backlash that I've seen others talk about where people feel pressured to buy things they don't need, or open a credit card, and most shoppers think Nordstrom is out of their price range and not realistic.
> 
> In reality, there's a price point for everyone at Nordstrom, you just have to know where to look. Also, credit cards aren't bad if you have the cash budgeted to pay for whatever you charge.
> 
> The summer is a really hard time for most bloggers because pageviews and Pinterest traffic is WAY down in the summer. Most affiliate bloggers make a lot of money around the holidays, but it drops off significantly in the summer, which is why having an exclusive sale with limited quantities of merchandise is appealing to them because it can help recoup some of that loss in the summer. RewardStyle/LTK & ShopStyle send out tons of promotional emails urging affiliates to link link link to this sale. It helps them too.
> 
> Some of you know I'm an extremely part-time blogger in the DIY/frugal lifestyle space, so I have to be really careful about how I talk about this sale. I'm torn because I've been shopping this sale for 15 years and know there are great deals to be had. I love coming on here and talking to you guys about the sale starting in May every year. I used to waste so much time at work on this thread, and I got laid off way back in 2012! I love this sale and I love the hype around it. It really is my one BIG shopping trip of the year, especially since we went down to one income in 2012. But my readers are more in the camp of "Nordstrom is so expensive" and "credit cards are bad."
> 
> Along with Reward Style/LTK & ShopStyle, I'm also a member of the Nordstrom Affiliate Program directly, and they sent out spreadsheets and they usually send out an inventory level chart during the sale as well. And I'm a member of that Nordstrom Feedback Panel that many of you are on, so I see info about the sale from all of those sources.
> 
> This year is weird because I feel like there's so much negativity toward the sale, but I still see great deals to be had. I've watched my favorite Natori Bliss undies RARELY go on sale throughout the year & I know they sell out at the NAS. They are a good deal. Same with the baby gear like the Stokke Trip Trap High Chair. That is a great deal. The beauty tools & Exclusives are always a great deal.
> 
> But many large influencers abused the system over the last few years and have given the sale a bad wrap. And I think a lot of users/readers got turned off.
> 
> That's my 2 cents.


Thanks for sharing all this! It’s interesting and useful and it’s so hard to get this kind of perspective without a bunch of affiliate links coming along with it


----------



## buggiewomma

My wishlist is mostly consumables (Candles, kid socks), plus a few luxury items like nice jewelry. I didn’t do this on purpose but I think over the years, I’ve subconsciously figured out that these are the things I end up keeping. Last year I only kept a few things… among them, kid socks, those damn overpriced gummy bears that I can’t quit, and the grey/rose gold Michele watch.

looking back I tend to have one nice thing from each years sale that I love… a handbag, watch, gold hoops, etc.

I agree with the previous comments about fast fashion…. my bday is always right before the sale, and it’s so much nicer to get one nice thing with bday gift money rather than a bunch of fast fashion that I give away the following spring.


----------



## buggiewomma

Oh! I meant to ask…. I need undie recs. I’ve been wearing commando butter boy shorts for years (love the raw edges and no lines showing through clothes), but they are so expensive and don’t last long enough for the price.
Any suggestions? I’ll check out Natori  bliss mentioned above… others?


----------



## Michelle1x

nikki626 said:


> Can you tell if those sleeves are ruched permanently?  I hate that style, I want to ruch my own sleeves when I feel that it is necessary or just cuff them...


Those sleeves are definitely pre-ruched, VB does this often with blazers - you can see it in the video also


----------



## rutabaga

buggiewomma said:


> Oh! I meant to ask…. I need undie recs. I’ve been wearing commando butter boy shorts for years (love the raw edges and no lines showing through clothes), but they are so expensive and don’t last long enough for the price.
> Any suggestions? I’ll check out Natori  bliss mentioned above… others?



Chantelle has some one size fits all seamless underwear that you might like. For the Natori bliss cotton underwear, I thought they ran large, so I wouldn’t size up as recommended in the item description. I’m a solid medium/size 30 in jeans and wear size S in both the brief and French cut versions.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Michelle1x

Has anybody heard of any Chanel beauty sets in the sale?  There is a YouTube video with someone discussing 2 Chanel sets available.  I don't see them in the preview.


----------



## buggiewomma

rutabaga said:


> Chantelle has some one size fits all seamless underwear that you might like. For the Natori bliss cotton underwear, I thought they ran large, so I wouldn’t size up as recommended in the item description. I’m a solid medium/size 30 in jeans and wear size S in both the brief and French cut versions.


Thanks, yes - I was just perusing those Chantelle seamless briefs.
And great tip! I was totally just loading up a bunch of size-up bliss undies into my wishlist…. I’ll go back to my normal size.


----------



## StacyLynn624

buggiewomma said:


> Thanks, yes - I was just perusing those Chantelle seamless briefs.
> And great tip! I was totally just loading up a bunch of size-up bliss undies into my wishlist…. I’ll go back to my normal size.



I switched to the Bliss undies 3 years ago and love them. I wear my regular XS. I have worn a small before, back when they didn't make an XS, and those are loose.

Also, I throw mine in the regular wash and they are fine.


----------



## nikki626

rutabaga said:


> The description mentions ruched sleeves so my guess is it’s part of the style and you can’t unruch them. But in the alternate views it doesn’t look like the ruching is that obvious


I didn't read it, thank you.  I have a couple of her more classic blazers already.


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

randr21 said:


> Can't talk you out of bootcut bc that's all I wear, and some flares. They go so well w platforms and make your legs look super long with the high waist.
> 
> I think Wit & Wisdom gets their proportions right in their designs so would recommend trying them. In addition to the ones from Joe's and Paige, I'd suggest checking Frame and Lagence. Jeans really require lots of trying on to find best fit for your body.



I second the Wit & Wisdom recommendation.  I find them to be super comfy (due to their stretchiness), flattering to the bum, and they are very affordable as a bonus!  I like their ab-solution technology which sucks in the tummy a bit.  They have this bootcut pair in the sale which also comes in petites.  Also enjoy the Good American brand but they seem to have focused on skinnies in this sale.  The only pair I see that aren't skinny or straight are this ankle length pair.


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

Oops...my wit & wisdom link didn't work.  
Here's the pair I was talking about...  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wit-wis...zedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=420


----------



## KensingtonUK

Barefoot dreams and some bras are the only thing that peaks my interest. . Now just need to decide which color to get of the leopard barefoot dreams blankets


----------



## chandra920

Does anyone have any thoughts about the Michele watch in the sale?   It’s an unusual shape and I assume it was created just for Nordstrom.  I’m not sure I am as excited about a watch that is so different from the Michele classics.


----------



## Laurenleigh

lovemyrescues said:


> She has good coverage of some of the items in the sale: Sneak Peek at Nordstrom's Anniversary Sale 2021! My Sale Picks for Women Over 40 and Over 50 by Busbee Style - Fashion & Beauty Over 40



I LOVE LOVE LOVE Erin!!! I discovered her through this forum a few years ago and have since followed her socials and watch her videos regularly now. She has some excellent videos on dressing for your body type and identifying your signature style, her delivery is always genuine and she recommends things but it never feels like she's pushing products. In fact, she frequently encourages her viewers to shop their closets first and invest in the versatile basics rather than the flashy and trendy stuff. 

I'm really happy someone posted on here about her years ago because I've completely revamped my wardrobe using her principles so if anyone on here is struggling, check out her YouTube channel before the sale begins.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Laurenleigh said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE Erin!!! I discovered her through this forum a few years ago and have since followed her socials and watch her videos regularly now. She has some excellent videos on dressing for your body type and identifying your signature style, her delivery is always genuine and she recommends things but it never feels like she's pushing products. In fact, she frequently encourages her viewers to shop their closets first and invest in the versatile basics rather than the flashy and trendy stuff.
> 
> I'm really happy someone posted on here about her years ago because I've completely revamped my wardrobe using her principles so if anyone on here is struggling, check out her YouTube channel before the sale begins.


It may have been me.

She has more picks on her blog: https://busbeestyle.com/nordstrom-sale/


----------



## rutabaga

chandra920 said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts about the Michele watch in the sale?   It’s an unusual shape and I assume it was created just for Nordstrom.  I’m not sure I am as excited about a watch that is so different from the Michele classics.



Do you mean this one?


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5614832
		


I actually really like the shape of this watch. It reminds me of the Cartier Panthere watch I’ve wanted for years. I could see it being a big seller for that reason.


----------



## Michelle1x

rutabaga said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5614832
> 
> 
> 
> I actually really like the shape of this watch. It reminds me of the Cartier Panthere watch I’ve wanted for years. I could see it being a big seller for that reason.



I'm looking at the blue sporty sport sail Michele for $329.  I really really don't need another watch- but these prices for Michele are good.  The deco pave diamond for $3075 seems like a tremendous deal.  Those full face pave Michele watches are usually $5K-$8K.


----------



## buggiewomma

Michelle1x said:


> I'm looking at the blue sporty sport sail Michele for $329.  I really really don't need another watch- but these prices for Michele are good.  The deco pave diamond for $3075 seems like a tremendous deal.  Those full face pave Michele watches are usually $5K-$8K.


I love that one! I’m oddly attracted to the orangey one. I have nothing red or orange, so I feel like it would thus match everything I have (like look good with blues, turquoise, neutrals, etc). I can’t decide if this is flawed logic. the “oddly shaped” one mentioned above is totally gorgeous too, but prob more than I want to spend…. We shall see though. My willpower degrades at an exponentially decaying rate as I spend more time in this glorious space with you all


----------



## Michelle1x

buggiewomma said:


> I love that one! I’m oddly attracted to the orangey one. I have nothing red or orange, so I feel like it would thus match everything I have (like look good with blues, turquoise, neutrals, etc). I can’t decide if this is flawed logic. the “oddly shaped” one mentioned above is totally gorgeous too, but prob more than I want to spend…. We shall see though. My willpower degrades at an exponentially decaying rate as I spend more time in this glorious space with you all


Yeah I like the orange one also and it might be more versatile than the blue.  The only orange thing about it is the band, which isn't exactly orange - it is more of a rust?  But anyway the watch case is silver and gold so you could pair anything with it if you want to swap out the bands.


----------



## katz_creative

cmm62 said:


> Below are some things that caught my eye. I love seeing what we all think might be good picks vs influencers (though there are a few good influencers, I just like our conversations better!)
> 
> would love to hear others experiences with some of the brands below as well!
> 
> The slippers are cute and affordable - I keep wearing my BFD slipper socks down to the bone. Am also into bringing a 70’s vibe into my wardrobe this fall so may try a few boot cut jeans, please feel free to talk me out of this
> 
> MINNETONKA Flurry Scuff Faux Fur Slipper
> WIT & WISDOM Ab-Solution High Waist Itty Bitty Bootcut Jeans
> JOE'S Honey Curvy Bootcut Jeans
> PAIGE Manhattan High Waist Bootcut Jeans
> 
> View attachment 5130587
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130572
> 
> 
> I’ve been on the hunt for nice turquoise earrings and these might do it. I don’t need it but for others this Tory bag is very cute!
> MONICA VINADER Siren Tonal Gemstone Mix Ear Crawlers
> TORY BURCH Carson Striped Convertible Shoulder Bag
> 
> View attachment 5130586
> 
> 
> I got these joggers at an end of season sale in 2019 in an army green color and they are such a great fit and easy to wear out and pair with different tops. I love this teal color but hate that they’re cargo pants (mine are just joggers), however I’ll still try them. I highly recommend to others who like this style or want to try it. The styling on the model does not do them justice.
> CINQ À SEPT Tous Les Jour Giles Joggers
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130588
> 
> 
> love this belt (all leather) and a chic top at an affordable price.
> NORDSTROM Trimmed Buckle Belt
> NORDSTROM SIGNATURE Asymmetric Mock Neck Top
> 
> View attachment 5130589
> 
> 
> can see myself in this sweatshirt at the beach all summer.
> FAHERTY Sonoma Hoodie
> 
> View attachment 5130590
> 
> 
> Don’t need this but love the coat style - cozy, warm and stylish!
> BERNARDO Mixed Media Quilted Faux Fur Jacket
> 
> View attachment 5130591
> 
> 
> anyone familiar with this brand or scents? They sound gorgeous!
> ATELIER COLOGNE Travel Size Oolang Infini & Orange Sanguine Fragrance Set
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130592
> 
> 
> a very easy and affordable summer dress!
> OPEN EDIT Shoulder Pad Sheath Dress
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130593
> 
> 
> I love blazers - not for everyone but I love them. Love the color of the IRO one, not totally sold on the boucle. The Smythe one is gorgeous but very pricey - yet still unique and beautiful. Someone buy me this, a horse and a nice glass of red and let’s meet up a bonfire in October y’all!
> L'AGENCE Kenzie Double Breasted Bouclé Blazer
> SMYTHE Birkin Herringbone Wool Blazer
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130594
> 
> 
> the color of these is tdf though a little pricey
> LAFAYETTE 148 NEW YORK Donne Slide Sandal
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130595


I love Atelier! Orange sanguine is one of my favorites (along with California clementine and pacific lime jardine).


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## EShops85

Has anyone bought luggage from the sale? Specifically I’m looking at the Tumi carry-on. Is the sale quality the same as full price?

DH and I need to replace our old luggage and I’ve been looking at Tumi and Rimowa’s Essential line. Obviously the anni sale price on the Tumi is very attractive. I could get two for the price of one Rimowa, but I really want something quality that will last for years.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tumi-v4-collection-22-inch-international-trip-expandable-wheeled-carry-on/5890227?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FHome%2FLuggage%20%26%20Travel&color=021


----------



## DreamingBeauty

gail13 said:


> I find Neu Lash to be better a better product!


Have you tried Revitalash/Revitabrow?  Do you think Neulash worked better than Revita?


----------



## palmbeachpink

barefoot dreams blanket's on nordie's rack online now @59.97

https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/bar...zedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=669


----------



## futurewoman

mahlo13 said:


> The only thing I was interested in buying is actually on sale. The Stokke Tripp Trapp high chair set. I’m very happy as it’s almost $100 off retail. Im only influencer status this year so can’t shop till July 17. Does anyone know if baby stuff or the Stokke chair tends to sell out fast?
> On the downside, I was hoping they would have some maternity clothes on sale but no luck.


Take a look at the Cybex Lemo as well! Not in the NAS, but I think you might be able to find it cheaper than the Tripp Trapp. I have a Lemo and love it (purchased it for my second kid because I hated my first high chair so much).

As for the sale, I think the only kid item I remember not restocking was the EZPZ set last year. I’m also so surprised they don’t have a Nuna Rava this year!


----------



## englishprof

joyjooy said:


> Hi there, I am a Nordstrom Ambassador; however, I have yet to receive my catalog in the mail.  At this point, it doesn't matter since the online preview had started.  For the future, is there something I have to adjust on my account online to ensure I receive catalogs over the mail?


I’m also ambassador & no catalog either


----------



## MmeM124

EShops85 said:


> Has anyone bought luggage from the sale? Specifically I’m looking at the Tumi carry-on. Is the sale quality the same as full price?
> 
> DH and I need to replace our old luggage and I’ve been looking at Tumi and Rimowa’s Essential line. Obviously the anni sale price on the Tumi is very attractive. I could get two for the price of one Rimowa, but I really want something quality that will last for years.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tumi-v4-collection-22-inch-international-trip-expandable-wheeled-carry-on/5890227?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FHome%2FLuggage%20%26%20Travel&color=021


Tbh I’ve found tumi at Nordstrom rack before so I would check there first. I have gotten great deals on bras this way too, lol


----------



## waddleod

Considering getting a barefoot dreams throw (the animal print). Will my cats’ claws damage it?  I don’t think they’ve damaged my sweater. They don’t intentionally  destroy things but I had one blanket that was instantly mutilated when  they walked across it.


----------



## cmm62

katz_creative said:


> I love Atelier! Orange sanguine is one of my favorites (along with California clementine and pacific lime jardine).


Thank you so much for this intel!! Hard to buy a scent without trying it but they sound beautiful (and you confirmed it as well!)


----------



## yljones77

englishprof said:


> I’m also ambassador & no catalog either


No catalogs were sent out this year; only a reminder of the upcoming sale.


----------



## lovemyrescues

I saw this on an Instagram story.


----------



## tripamy

There are so many "Influencers" who have gone relatively quiet on the sale (compared to before), something has to be up, business-wise. Shows you how phony so many of them are.


----------



## lovemyrescues

tripamy said:


> There are so many "Influencers" who have gone relatively quiet on the sale (compared to before), something has to be up, business-wise. Shows you how phony so many of them are.


Yep.


----------



## bunnylou

waddleod said:


> Considering getting a barefoot dreams throw (the animal print). Will my cats’ claws damage it?  I don’t think they’ve damaged my sweater. They don’t intentionally  destroy things but I had one blanket that was instantly mutilated when  they walked across it.



I read that cat claws may snag it. I wanted a Barefoot Dreams throw, but instead picked up a Bliss throw years back and it still looks great (and doesn’t attract fur).

Cats haven’t snagged my BD sweaters, but they aren’t making biscuits or napping on them, either! YMMV


----------



## JoesGirl

lovemyrescues said:


> Veronica Beard blazer: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/veronica-beard-beacon-virgin-wool-blend-dickey-jacket/5932539


Thank you! Alas it’s double breasted and I’m far too broad for that.


----------



## waddleod

Is this all saints ruana a repeat from previous sales?  I feel like it is but there aren’t any reviews. I try to stay away from acrylic but I like this (70 acrylic, 30% wool)

ALLSAINTS Rib Knit Ruana


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Michelle1x

lovemyrescues said:


> I saw this on an Instagram story.



Can anybody clue me in on who the "well known influencers" were?
I dislike the whole influencer marketing strategy and I notice that this year, my YouTube feed is not as clogged with NAS hype which is a bit of a relief.
But the very few bloggers that I watch seem to still be there.


----------



## VancouverLady

waddleod said:


> Considering getting a barefoot dreams throw (the animal print). Will my cats’ claws damage it?  I don’t think they’ve damaged my sweater. They don’t intentionally  destroy things but I had one blanket that was instantly mutilated when  they walked across it.


I have two of these throws — one for the sofa, and one for my bed.  My kitty is a lap cat and a morning snuggler — I don’t have any snags in either (and one throw is 3 years old).  I do trim his nails, but am not fastidious about it


----------



## Fashion is Art

EShops85 said:


> Has anyone bought luggage from the sale? Specifically I’m looking at the Tumi carry-on. Is the sale quality the same as full price?
> 
> DH and I need to replace our old luggage and I’ve been looking at Tumi and Rimowa’s Essential line. Obviously the anni sale price on the Tumi is very attractive. I could get two for the price of one Rimowa, but I really want something quality that will last for years.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tumi-v4-collection-22-inch-international-trip-expandable-wheeled-carry-on/5890227?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FHome%2FLuggage%20%26%20Travel&color=021


Hi I have Rimowa luggage and would totally recommend it.  It’s lightweight so you are not wasting your luggage allowance on the case.  It’s really well designed and easy to move as the wheel system is fantastic.  I’ve had back surgery which it why I splurged.  I bought a carry on first and have subsequently bought two other sizes.  I can’t comment on Tumi as I never owned it.


----------



## bagconfusion

I really like these items lately https://www.nordstrom.com/s/monica-...endship-ring/5933268?origin=wishlist-personal
However I do worry about the life span of it with casual to almost everyday use since it’s a chain. I think I’m mostly drawn to buying jewelry from this sale, I don’t know if I will though because I think I rather buy some clothing from other places haha.

MONICA VINADER Fiji Diamond Friendship Ring


----------



## sabrunka

waddleod said:


> Considering getting a barefoot dreams throw (the animal print). Will my cats’ claws damage it?  I don’t think they’ve damaged my sweater. They don’t intentionally  destroy things but I had one blanket that was instantly mutilated when  they walked across it.



Ive noticed if I havent trimmed my cats claws and she is in my lap with the blanket, and "making biscuits", threads do get pulled. It isnt noticeable on the blanket though!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

StacyLynn624 said:


> Anyway, I asked earlier but it got buried. Do I need to make an appointment to shop early with my pass? I haven't pre-saled in the store in like 8 years. I've just done online for early access. I don't know how it goes anymore, and I don't know any SAs.
> 
> Does anyone have an SA that they like at the Stonebriar store in Frisco, TX?


Don’t waste your time to go to stonebriar, I know it’s a hike but go to north park if you can. The inventory level there and options are night and day, galleria would be second choice.


----------



## mamabear419

tripamy said:


> There are so many "Influencers" who have gone relatively quiet on the sale (compared to before), something has to be up, business-wise. Shows you how phony so many of them are.


I’ve never been one to hop on the “influencer train” because I feel like most of them say whatever great things they have to about a product to get paid. Don’t really trust anything they “recommend”. Not at all surprised by this news of them returning all that stuff.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Michelle1x said:


> Can anybody clue me in on who the "well known influencers" were?
> I dislike the whole influencer marketing strategy and I notice that this year, my YouTube feed is not as clogged with NAS hype which is a bit of a relief.
> But the very few bloggers that I watch seem to still be there.


Probably Pink Peony and her sister Ivory Lane. I haven’t been following them as closely but they would show case a lot of items but their daily outfits were something else. They used to be authentic and good mix of high and low. 
I really like crystalin Marie, she is petite and very relatable, she does great job of reusing what she has in her closet.


----------



## carolswin

buggiewomma said:


> Oh! I meant to ask…. I need undie recs. I’ve been wearing commando butter boy shorts for years (love the raw edges and no lines showing through clothes), but they are so expensive and don’t last long enough for the price.
> Any suggestions? I’ll check out Natori  bliss mentioned above… others?


I have been buying the Chantelle hipsters for the past few sales but I found a discontinued Natori boy short at the Rack and bought all I could get my hands on. I love them so much and have since discovered basically no one is making a boy short anymore. My Covid lbs are in my belly (along with my pre Covid lbs) so I want something higher than a bikini but not a full brief. I will be following to see what recommendations you get!


----------



## JeninOrlando

bunnylou said:


> I read that cat claws may snag it. I wanted a Barefoot Dreams throw, but instead picked up a Bliss throw years back and it still looks great (and doesn’t attract fur).
> 
> Cats haven’t snagged my BD sweaters, but they aren’t making biscuits or napping on them, either! YMMV


I have 5 cats and my barefoot dreams blanket has held up pretty well. If there are snags, they are few. And i have one cat who makes biscuits on it before he naps.


----------



## Vlad

According to Nordstrom, here the Top 5 items added to wishlists thus far:


TRUE & CO. True Body Triangle Convertible Strap Bralette
ZELLA Live In High Waist Pocket Bike Shorts
OLAPLEX Bond Maintenance Hair Care Set
SPANX Faux Leather Leggings
BOMBAS Women's 6-Pack Assorted Ankle Socks


----------



## carolswin

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Probably Pink Peony and her sister Ivory Lane. I haven’t been following them as closely but they would show case a lot of items but their daily outfits were something else. They used to be authentic and good mix of high and low.
> I really like crystalin Marie, she is petite and very relatable, she does great job of reusing what she has in her closet.


I don't know if they qualify as mega but Shaeffer and Shay have both been silent on the sale. I quit paying attention to their recommendations when I figured out how quickly Shaeffer will pivot from promoting one company over another (so obvious who she's partnered with that month). I've already seen some affiliate links on this thread (which I can avoid if its allowed now but just wanted to make others aware).


----------



## RhiannonMR

Vlad said:


> According to Nordstrom, here the Top 5 items added to wishlists thus far:
> 
> 
> TRUE & CO. True Body Triangle Convertible Strap Bralette
> ZELLA Live In High Waist Pocket Bike Shorts
> OLAPLEX Bond Maintenance Hair Care Set
> SPANX Faux Leather Leggings
> BOMBAS Women's 6-Pack Assorted Ankle Socks


 I definitely went for the socks this yr. I got the three pack last yr, and I think it was the best buy of the sale for me. I was kicking myself that I didn't buy more of them.  I'm thinking about the Olaplex, never used it before. Got plenty of leggings and bike shorts. And True & Co, don't put anything out in my size. 

I'm a plus size, and while there is a lot that just isn't there this year, I still found plenty.


----------



## KittyRN

FYI - I purchased the BOMBAS ankle socks last year.  The only size available is medium.  If you wear size 6-7 in shoes the socks are too big.  Sadly I had to return them.


----------



## sabrunka

Vlad said:


> According to Nordstrom, here the Top 5 items added to wishlists thus far:
> 
> 
> TRUE & CO. True Body Triangle Convertible Strap Bralette
> ZELLA Live In High Waist Pocket Bike Shorts
> OLAPLEX Bond Maintenance Hair Care Set
> SPANX Faux Leather Leggings
> BOMBAS Women's 6-Pack Assorted Ankle Socks



Ohhh I didnt even think about the bombas socks! Adding that to wishlist.  I need to throw some of mine out... They may or may not have slight holes forming lol, woops.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## StacyLynn624

lovemyrescues said:


> I saw this on an Instagram story.





tripamy said:


> There are so many "Influencers" who have gone relatively quiet on the sale (compared to before), something has to be up, business-wise. Shows you how phony so many of them are.



The other issue that I forgot to mention earlier is that Nordstrom doesn’t clear commissions for like 180 days or something. I didn’t get my commissions for last year’s NAS until April 2021. Most other retailers close within 90 days.

Every link on this thread is automatically turned into an affiliate link for Vlad & PurseForum, FYI.


----------



## StacyLynn624

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Don’t waste your time to go to stonebriar, I know it’s a hike but go to north park if you can. The inventory level there and options are night and day, galleria would be second choice.



Normally I would agree with you.I grew up in Lake Highlands. My first job was at the Gap at Northpark. But in my old age (lol), I’m lazy and dislike driving down to Dallas.

Most of my list is basics that Stonebriar should have. If not, they can order them for me. The last few years I’ve done curbside pickup at Stonebriar, and they’ve had the things on my list on the first day.

I just thought I could give an SA some commission.


----------



## Cculp1

EShops85 said:


> Has anyone bought luggage from the sale? Specifically I’m looking at the Tumi carry-on. Is the sale quality the same as full price?
> 
> DH and I need to replace our old luggage and I’ve been looking at Tumi and Rimowa’s Essential line. Obviously the anni sale price on the Tumi is very attractive. I could get two for the price of one Rimowa, but I really want something quality that will last for years.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tumi-v4-collection-22-inch-international-trip-expandable-wheeled-carry-on/5890227?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FHome%2FLuggage%20%26%20Travel&color=021


----------



## Cculp1

MmeM124 said:


> Tbh I’ve found tumi at Nordstrom rack before so I would check there first. I have gotten great deals on bras this way too, lol


I have loved rimowa luggage...had some for 5 or 6 years...


----------



## StacyLynn624

Here’s what’s on my list. Boring & basic.  The PMD Clean Body will be on sale on 7/31 during the beauty deals.

I’m iffy on the T&B white tee. I think I ordered these last year and they were sheer so I returned them. I rarely return things. There’s no reviews & they don’t look sheer online, so we’ll see. I know the Moonlight ones are sheer, but I would also like some that aren’t.

The navy Longchamp expandable is on my maybe list. I finally got the black one last year & literally used it every day. I only expanded it once to use as a carry on for my Jamaica trip last month. I wear a lot of navy & would love one that doesn’t clash.

OLAPLEX Bond Maintenance Hair Care Set
WACOAL Red Carpet Convertible Strapless Bra 
ST. TROPEZ Jumbo Self Tan Classic Bronzing Mousse
ON Cloudflow Running Shoe
NATORI Bliss Cotton Girl Briefs
PATCHOLOGY 4-Pack PoshPeel™ Pedi Cure Foot Treatment 
SUPERGOOP!® Handscreen SPF 40 Sunscreen Duo
TREASURE & BOND Women's Turtleneck Sweater
BB DAKOTA BY STEVE MADDEN Ruston Textured Long Sleeve Shift Minidress
SPANX® The Perfect Back Seam Skinny Pants
NORDSTROM Moonlight Luxe Comfort Layer Long Sleeve T-Shirt
NORDSTROM LINGERIE Moonlight Nightshirt
NORDSTROM LINGERIE Moonlight Pajamas


----------



## bag_girl1234

An SA is doing some sneak peeks on IG: @stylist.jackiefremin . Nothing's really jumping out at me but I still love seeing everyone else's photos lol.


----------



## titania029

StacyLynn624 said:


> Normally I would agree with you.I grew up in Lake Highlands. My first job was at the Gap at Northpark. But in my old age (lol), I’m lazy and dislike driving down to Dallas.
> 
> Most of my list is basics that Stonebriar should have. If not, they can order them for me. The last few years I’ve done curbside pickup at Stonebriar, and they’ve had the things on my list on the first day.
> 
> I just thought I could give an SA some commission.



Same, lol! I hardly ever want to drive south of 635


----------



## kadya

These Caslon tunics are super cute but they’re losing me at “hand wash, dry flat” for a $30 sweater  

I’m in love with the rust color though. So pretty. I’ll probably buy it and take the gamble to see if it will take being washed in a laundry bag.

CASLON® Cowl Neck Hatchi Tunic


----------



## limom

kadya said:


> These Caslon tunics are super cute but they’re losing me at “hand wash, dry flat” for a $30 sweater
> 
> I’m in love with the rust color though. So pretty. I’ll probably buy it and take the gamble to see if it will take being washed in a laundry bag.
> 
> View attachment 5132006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132005


I bought the tunic last year and it piled. It was awful. I never even washed it.


----------



## Vlad

StacyLynn624 said:


> The other issue that I forgot to mention earlier is that Nordstrom doesn’t clear commissions for like 180 days or something. I didn’t get my commissions for last year’s NAS until April 2021. Most other retailers close within 90 days.
> 
> Every link on this thread is automatically turned into an affiliate link for Vlad & PurseForum, FYI.



This is correct, thanks for pointing it out.

We find that this is one of the least obtrusive ways we can support our business and we've been affiliating links on TPF since 2005. 

P.S. The NAS commission clearing is frustratingly slow indeed.


----------



## nikki626

StacyLynn624 said:


> Here’s what’s on my list. Boring & basic.  The PMD Clean Body will be on sale on 7/31 during the beauty deals.
> 
> I’m iffy on the T&B white tee. I think I ordered these last year and they were sheer so I returned them. I rarely return things. There’s no reviews & they don’t look sheer online, so we’ll see. I know the Moonlight ones are sheer, but I would also like some that aren’t.
> 
> The navy Longchamp expandable is on my maybe list. I finally got the black one last year & literally used it every day. I only expanded it once to use as a carry on for my Jamaica trip last month. I wear a lot of navy & would love one that doesn’t clash.
> 
> View attachment 5131975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131976
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131978
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131980



What joggers are those?  I got the T&B tee last year and it was sheer, I kept it and my dog snagged it and then the seam came loose and there was a hole in the arm.    it


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Vlad said:


> According to Nordstrom, here the Top 5 items added to wishlists thus far:
> 
> 
> TRUE & CO. True Body Triangle Convertible Strap Bralette
> ZELLA Live In High Waist Pocket Bike Shorts
> OLAPLEX Bond Maintenance Hair Care Set
> SPANX Faux Leather Leggings
> BOMBAS Women's 6-Pack Assorted Ankle Socks


I bought the spanx Faux leather camo leggings in black matte camo last year based on all the wonderful reviews and in size medium (I'm usually a small or extra small) and they were so tight - I would need an extra extra large to fit into them. They were terrible, so uncomfortable, super tight and not flattering. Surprised they are on the top 5 wish list again this year.


----------



## kadya

limom said:


> I bought the tunic last year and it piled. It was awful. I never even washed it.



Thank you for letting me know! Removed them from my wishlist. This forum saves me money just as much as it makes me spend money lol


----------



## spartanwoman

Has anyone seen the Anthropologie candles? I don't see them and find that odd.


----------



## coffeecup1828

spartanwoman said:


> Has anyone seen the Anthropologie candles? I don't see them and find that odd.


No...
But I’ve seen a few things “missing” that have been confirmed for the sale, including some cute white Ganni boots. I’m also a little shocked Patagonia isn’t present. Still hoping for some last minute surprises.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Illinigirl

spartanwoman said:


> Has anyone seen the Anthropologie candles? I don't see them and find that odd.


I looked as well and didn’t see any.  I’ve bought those in the last few sales and was looking forward to seeing what they had this year.

I’m thinking about one of the Archipelago candles https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5928452.

Has anyone tried the Cancelled Plans candles? A few of those sound nice as well!


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5918047


----------



## nikki626

coffeecup1828 said:


> No...
> But I’ve seen a few things “missing” that have been confirmed for the sale, including some cute white Ganni boots. I’m also a little shocked Patagonia isn’t present. Still hoping for some last minute surprises.



When I searched under brands, only two items appeared for Patagonia and for Jcrew, not in the NAS preview.  Maybe they are not going to be sailing those brands any longer. I think that Patagonia is working on being more sustainable, they are phasing out company branding apparel in their opinion it adds to waste as people change jobs and don't want to wear the old company-branded items so they discard


----------



## Westie lover

rutabaga said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5614832
> 
> 
> 
> I actually really like the shape of this watch. It reminds me of the Cartier Panthere watch I’ve wanted for years. I could see it being a big seller for that reason.



I own a two tone Cartier Panthere w/o diamonds and it’s nice but very costly to maintain. I think the Michele is a sharp looking watch and it’s on my wishlist. I totally agree it gives the same look at a fraction of the cost and likely requires less babying. I have an older Michele and it’s a workhorse.


----------



## raylyn

Anthropologie candles are currently 30% off on the website.


----------



## rutabaga

Vlad said:


> This is correct, thanks for pointing it out.
> 
> We find that this is one of the least obtrusive ways we can support our business and we've been affiliating links on TPF since 2005.
> 
> P.S. The NAS commission clearing is frustratingly slow indeed.



i’d rather give commission to tpf than some fake blogger/influencer


----------



## StacyLynn624

titania029 said:


> Same, lol! I hardly ever want to drive south of 635



Yep. I live in West Allen, and I don’t like going to East Allen at this point. #lazy Certainly not south of Bush Turnpike. #nope




nikki626 said:


> What joggers are those?  I got the T&B tee last year and it was sheer, I kept it and my dog snagged it and then the seam came loose and there was a hole in the arm.    it



They are zellas. I know those always sell out quickly, but I thought the print was cute.


----------



## spartanwoman

raylyn said:


> Anthropologie candles are currently 30% off on the website.


There are some candles on the Anthro site that are on sale, but not the one that they always have in the NAS. I can't remember the exact name of the scent though...is it Capri Blue Volcano?


----------



## rutabaga

spartanwoman said:


> There are some candles on the Anthro site that are on sale, but not the one that they always have in the NAS. I can't remember the exact name of the scent though...is it Capri Blue Volcano?



Yes, I’m pretty sure it was Volcano. Trader Joe’s had a spring/summer candle that was supposedly a dupe.


----------



## nikki626

StacyLynn624 said:


> Yep. I live in West Allen, and I don’t like going to East Allen at this point. #lazy Certainly not south of Bush Turnpike. #nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are zellas. I know those always sell out quickly, but I thought the print was cute.


It is cute.  There is a hoodie too.


----------



## bunnylou

Wasn’t planning on getting more joggers, but FYI: these are available in petites!

Zella Live-In Pocket Joggers


----------



## toujours*chic

limom said:


> I bought the tunic last year and it piled. It was awful. I never even washed it.


Same. Another fast fashion fail for me.


----------



## toujours*chic

More MIA this year-
Anthropologie ceramic bowls and tableware
Smeg small electrics
Golden Rabbit enamelware

Glad I got what I could last year.


----------



## kadya

Has anyone tried this style of ASICS? After my bad quality experience with the Adidas Swift Runs I don’t want another 100% knit sneaker, but if these are like a stretchy woven type as opposed to 100% knit they’ll definitely end up in my bag!

ASICS® Dynablast Running Shoe


----------



## nikki626

For you ladies who scored the Blanc Noir jacket in the sale last year, did you love it?  I is in the sale again, I didn't put it on the wish list, I put the BlankNYC bomber jacket on the list instead this year

BLANKNYC Faux Leather Bomber Jacket with Removable Hood


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

nikki626 said:


> When I searched under brands, only two items appeared for Patagonia and for Jcrew, not in the NAS preview.  Maybe they are not going to be sailing those brands any longer. I think that Patagonia is working on being more sustainable, they are phasing out company branding apparel in their opinion it adds to waste as people change jobs and don't want to wear the old company-branded items so they discard


I don't think they carry J.Crew any more, I haven't seen them in the stores that use to carry them in a while. They still have madewell.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Funny that my friends that live in Dallas proper feel the same about driving to Plano or Frisco, they even make comment about quality of restaurants not as great, etc. It reminds me of the episode of RHOD!!!
I am saddened that Willowbend Mall is on its last leg, I hope it gets revived some how, because I love their NM and Anthro.

Back NAS- How does diptyque do son smells like?


----------



## rutabaga

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Funny that my friends that live in Dallas proper feel the same about driving to Plano or Frisco, they even make comment about quality of restaurants not as great, etc. It reminds me of the episode of RHOD!!!
> I am saddened that Willowbend Mall is on its last leg, I hope it gets revived some how, because I love their NM and Anthro.
> 
> Back NAS- How does diptyque do son smells like?



To me, mainly tuberose. Would be good for white floral fans.


----------



## dressaddict

I went to Valley Fair today early and they had cordoned off large areas and were filling them up with NAS merchandise fast. I was super surprised. They definitely will have some customers this weekend.


----------



## mamashosh

dressaddict said:


> I went to Valley Fair today early and they had cordoned off large areas and were filling them up with NAS merchandise fast. I was super surprised. They definitely will have some customers this weekend.



Valley Fair San Jose? are you thinking they are going to let people shop or browse this weekend?


----------



## Michelle1x

dressaddict said:


> I went to Valley Fair today early and they had cordoned off large areas and were filling them up with NAS merchandise fast. I was super surprised. They definitely will have some customers this weekend.



I've got an appt at the SF flagship store tomorrow, I'll report back as to what they let me do there.
I don't plan to spend a ton in this NAS but I need about 3 pairs of athletic shoes and a few odds and ends.  Plus I'd like to look at the Eileen Fisher IRL, and maybe get some samples of the Tom Ford fragrance.

It would be GREAT if they'd actually take my order but I don't think so


----------



## dressaddict

mamashosh said:


> Valley Fair San Jose? are you thinking they are going to let people shop or browse this weekend?


Yeah, San Jose. I cannot imagine why they would start putting merchandise on the floor just before the weekend, if they were not expecting customers. I did not ask, so I am not sure.
They were working on accessories and trendy clothing when I was there, these are the areas I noticed, but there were more cordoned off areas and they were rolling out racks.


----------



## joyjooy

englishprof said:


> I’m also ambassador & no catalog either


A Nordstrom stylist told me that a few catalogs went out but not too many.


----------



## joyjooy

Highly recommend you check out stylishsandy instastories. Today, she featured some great anniversary clothing items. Great to see it live versus online. She is a Nordstrom stylist at the Nordstrom Flagship in Seattle.


----------



## rutabaga

joyjooy said:


> Highly recommend you check out stylishsandy instastories. Today, she featured some great anniversary clothing items. Great to see it live versus online. She is a Nordstrom stylist at the Nordstrom Flagship in Seattle.



TY for posting! Her IG stories are helpful. I think L’Agence is overpriced for the material. The double-breasted style Kenzie blazer has too much fabric around the midsection for me. I think VB is a better choice, but the ruching in the sleeves looks pretty pronounced. Will have to hunt for these in person...


----------



## Lily's Mom

I spent part of the day looking over my fall wardrobe to see what I really needed and more importantly what I wanted to add.  I haven't seen much new since the Preview started, but I'm glad, because I have a pretty good size list from the offering as it is.  Nothing high priced this year but it's just as well since I'm still working on losing the weight I gained during COVID.  Aside from some Chantelle Bras, Caslon layering t-shirts and Clinique Jumbo sets I do need a couple of coats (I always do!) and am ordering three from this sale.  If I like them all, I'll keep them all, but you never know until you get them, so I'm hedging my bets by ordering all three of them.  I'm looking at the North Face Ancha Hooded Waterproof Parka; the Pendleton Beverly Wool Blend Hooded Coat in Charcoal and the Sam Edelman Double Breasted Peacoat in Grey.  I like that the stylists show the clothing and in many instances show it on themselves to give you an idea of size.  If I were able to shop in store I could see for myself but I care for my elderly mother and will be ordering everything online next Wednesday.  My other wish list items  - Barefoot Dreams Namaste Lounge Set in Faded Rose, Nordstrom Snuggle Plush Faux Fur Slippers in Pink Puff (not sure of quality of these but I thought they looked cute with the pj's).  Also ordering the Barefoot Dreams Dog Sweater since I missed out on it last year.  (My dog did get the dog bed last year which she loves more than she will this sweater)  I also really like the Zella Peaceful Wrap Pullover Sweatshirt and I'm going to try the Nordstrom Moonlight Luxe Layer Tank. I always need layering pieces.  I have never tried Bomba socks but they are so highly reviewed here that I am going to buy the no show socks to try.  Also trying the Wit and Wisdom High Waist Straight Leg Jeans because so many of you here have recommended them.  Lastly I was happy to see the Munro Finley Bootie go on sale this year, I saw them last year but they weren't part of that sale.  I'll wait until Black Friday to purchase Monica Vinader jewelry - the pieces I wanted weren't part of this sale and if I remember correctly they usually have most of their jewelry at a good price then.


----------



## bodybuild36

Michelle1x said:


> I've got an appt at the SF flagship store tomorrow, I'll report back as to what they let me do there.
> I don't plan to spend a ton in this NAS but I need about 3 pairs of athletic shoes and a few odds and ends.  Plus I'd like to look at the Eileen Fisher IRL, and maybe get some samples of the Tom Ford fragrance.
> 
> It would be GREAT if they'd actually take my order but I don't think so


I have an appointment downtown Portland tomorrow and I will also report back.


----------



## AshJs3

All of the unlined coats and jackets drive me crazy! I don't really need the warmth, but it's just uncomfortable for me.


----------



## lovemyrescues

bag_girl1234 said:


> An SA is doing some sneak peeks on IG: @stylist.jackiefremin . Nothing's really jumping out at me but I still love seeing everyone else's photos lol.


This Ted Baker sweater she showed is so cute.


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> When I searched under brands, only two items appeared for Patagonia and for Jcrew, not in the NAS preview.  Maybe they are not going to be sailing those brands any longer. I think that Patagonia is working on being more sustainable, they are phasing out company branding apparel in their opinion it adds to waste as people change jobs and don't want to wear the old company-branded items so they discard



J. Crew has amazing sales on their site all the time and if you sign up for their emails you get notified. I’ve gotten items 50% to 60% off the sales price!


----------



## jaschultze

toujours*chic said:


> More MIA this year-
> Anthropologie ceramic bowls and tableware
> Smeg small electrics
> Golden Rabbit enamelware
> 
> Glad I got what I could last year.


I LOVED the Golden Rabbit enamelware that I bought last year! I was sorry not to see it this year.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Mauimom1

carolswin said:


> I don't know if they qualify as mega but Shaeffer and Shay have both been silent on the sale. I quit paying attention to their recommendations when I figured out how quickly Shaeffer will pivot from promoting one company over another (so obvious who she's partnered with that month). I've already seen some affiliate links on this thread (which I can avoid if its allowed now but just wanted to make others aware).


Yes, she used to be authentic in the early days. I hate amazon clothes recommendations from all of these influencers, they just never work out for me and I always end up returning.


----------



## Mauimom1

lovemyrescues said:


> J. Crew has amazing sales on their site all the time and if you sign up for their emails you get notified. I’ve gotten items 50% to 60% off the sales price!


I miss Patagonia from this sale. I’m glad I bought 2 jackets last year.


----------



## Mauimom1

nikki626 said:


> For you ladies who scored the Blanc Noir jacket in the sale last year, did you love it?  I is in the sale again, I didn't put it on the wish list, I put the BlankNYC bomber jacket on the list instead this year
> 
> BLANKNYC Faux Leather Bomber Jacket with Removable Hood
> 
> View attachment 5132211


----------



## Mauimom1

I did and it was well used. I loved its functionality being reversible. I have it in my wishlist to purchase in both colors. I have blue/camo from last year.


----------



## Mauimom1

mamashosh said:


> Valley Fair San Jose? are you thinking they are going to let people shop or browse this weekend?


This is the store I shop. I think if you tried to purchase it will ring up regular price until your access opens.


----------



## bebeklein

Cculp1 said:


> I have loved rimowa luggage...had some for 5 or 6 years...


Which line do you have?  Essential, Essential Lite, Classic, Original?


----------



## mamashosh

Mauimom1 said:


> This is the store I shop. I think if you tried to purchase it will ring up regular price until your access opens.


It would be useful to check out sizes before I order online when it opens for my level though. My sizing seems to vary considerably based on the cut and brand. I don't mind ordering multiple sizes in some things, but coats and jackets are kind of a pain to carry in for returns.


----------



## nikki626

lovemyrescues said:


> J. Crew has amazing sales on their site all the time and if you sign up for their emails you get notified. I’ve gotten items 50% to 60% off the sales price!


Yes they do. I get notices as well and joined their club point thing and normally get a few dollars off that way as well.


----------



## KGracr22

nikki626 said:


> Yes they do. I get notices as well and joined their club point thing and normally get a few dollars off that way as well.


I used to shop there like crazy but in the past few years nothing last past a few wears, their quality is not worth it. Seems like they manufacture everything at outlet quality now, which is super sad. their discounts truly reflect the quality.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

joyjooy said:


> Highly recommend you check out stylishsandy instastories. Today, she featured some great anniversary clothing items. Great to see it live versus online. She is a Nordstrom stylist at the Nordstrom Flagship in Seattle.


Stylishsandy was very helpful - great videos! She actually comments on the fit of clothes & shoes (she mentioned the VC sandals that I love  run wide and you will need a toe pad). Its great having that info before you buy! 



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5921803


----------



## nikki626

KGracr22 said:


> I used to shop there like crazy but in the past few years nothing last past a few wears, their quality is not worth it. Seems like they manufacture everything at outlet quality now, which is super sad. their discounts truly reflect the quality.


I have noticed that as well. They had moved to high end level and then made a complete turn when business slowed. I love their jeans and I would say their sweaters are still pretty good. They used to have more in tall but thats been phazed out a lot


----------



## chandra920

carolswin said:


> I have been buying the Chantelle hipsters for the past few sales but I found a discontinued Natori boy short at the Rack and bought all I could get my hands on. I love them so much and have since discovered basically no one is making a boy short anymore. My Covid lbs are in my belly (along with my pre Covid lbs) so I want something higher than a bikini but not a full brief. I will be following to see what recommendations you get!


Hanky Panky makes a great boy short.  I have found them at the rack, the sale, and sometimes the brand has sales to buy multiple.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

KGracr22 said:


> I used to shop there like crazy but in the past few years nothing last past a few wears, their quality is not worth it. Seems like they manufacture everything at outlet quality now, which is super sad. their discounts truly reflect the quality.


Totally agree, I used to wear a lot of Jcrew and still have pieces from 2000s. I still shop there but very selective about what I buy there. I didn’t buy anything for a 2-3 years from Jcrew and just recently purchased a few items that I love.


----------



## StacyLynn624

I got a pair of my favorite J.Crew bikini bottoms the other day for $.49 & free shipping after a 50% off sale code and my $20 birthday reward last month.

I had bought the matching top during clearance a couple years ago. I mix and match solid tops/bottoms. I only buy swimwear there.


----------



## Susies71

I think the reason you will see the anniversary stuff being put out now is simply because it takes several days to set up I’m sure & access for Icons starts Monday, so they need the merchandise out.  Might be trying to stir interest as well!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Cculp1

bebeklein said:


> Which line do you have?  Essential, Essential Lite, Classic, Original?


Just got 26 inch essential lite from nordstrom. Have had salsa air? Purple for years...


----------



## KGracr22

Mauimom1 said:


> Yes, she used to be authentic in the early days. I hate amazon clothes recommendations from all of these influencers, they just never work out for me and I always end up returning.


All of these influencers just seem creepy to me, the odd intense stare into their iphones and overposing is just too much. They all almost kill a look for me, it seems so overproduced and like something too many people will be sporting. I just can't bring myself to click on their links or trust their posts since I know they're getting paid. I mean I see why they do it and how it can help people shop or aid the store in marketing but it's just too desperate and creepy overall.


----------



## Addicted to bags

DreamingBeauty said:


> Have you tried Revitalash/Revitabrow?  Do you think Neulash worked better than Revita?


I've tried both and for me the Revitalsh products work better.


----------



## carolinemm

Michelle1x said:


> I've got an appt at the SF flagship store tomorrow, I'll report back as to what they let me do there.
> I don't plan to spend a ton in this NAS but I need about 3 pairs of athletic shoes and a few odds and ends.  Plus I'd like to look at the Eileen Fisher IRL, and maybe get some samples of the Tom Ford fragrance.
> 
> It would be GREAT if they'd actually take my order but I don't think so


I was in the store yesterday and they didn't have a single thing! The assistant manager was really nice and said it would be arriving on the 12th. If you're an icon cardholder make sure to ask for the $40 "lunch on us" gift card.


----------



## LouisLove2018

My hubby and I are expecting our first baby January 2022! Does anyone have experience with the uppababy vista v2 or nuna mixx? Is it worth the price? Looking at the car seats too. Who knew stroller shopping would be so complicated ha!


----------



## KGracr22

LouisLove2018 said:


> My hubby and I are expecting our first baby January 2022! Does anyone have experience with the uppababy vista v2 or nuna mixx? Is it worth the price? Looking at the car seats too. Who knew stroller shopping would be so complicated ha!


I'm getting an uppababy but I'm not really wanting the bassinet, more the car seat/ stroller combo. Figured I can get the same price with 20% off at other places. That's a god price if it's what you want though. Most mom's I hear from like both equally they strongly suggest visiting a store and trying them out to see which one works for you.


----------



## JeninOrlando

Can anyone recommend a warm boot? I live in Fl so i have no clue. I need them when i travel


----------



## megs0927

I had an appointment today to pre-shop the sale. I was really disappointed with the kids selection. I normally get their coats during the sale but they mostly had north face styles from last year. My girls picked up a few tops and that was it. Wasn’t very impressed with the kids shoes either.

Excited for DK Cashmere Mist deodorant to be restocked. I haven’t been able to find it in months. My SA said they have limited quantities.

Paul Green boots were cute and super lightweight. I sized down in the Rag and Bone Dre jeans. Normally an xs in Vince and sized up. The last thing I need is more loungewear but the Rails set was soft and cute.


----------



## cmm62

LouisLove2018 said:


> My hubby and I are expecting our first baby January 2022! Does anyone have experience with the uppababy vista v2 or nuna mixx? Is it worth the price? Looking at the car seats too. Who knew stroller shopping would be so complicated ha!


I’ve had my vista since 2016, highly recommended. Best baby gear I bought, especially as we went on to have more children and the vista can grow with you. Used the bassinet for each baby to sleep in our room as a newborn. Storage is great. Durability is great. Still use it daily. Agree you should take both for a test run and see what you like best, but I love love love the Vista.


----------



## Jnhk

Anybody have any experience with this Wacoal bra? I’m looking for a comfortable wire-free bra. I’ve tried several options, but the bottom always seem to roll up. Thanks!


----------



## nikki626

Jnhk said:


> Anybody have any experience with this Wacoal bra? I’m looking for a comfortable wire-free bra. I’ve tried several options, but the bottom always seem to roll up. Thanks!



I have not tried the one in the sale, I have tried this wireless one, https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wacoal-how-perfect-wireless-bra/4494264 and it fits great. I wore it all last year during work from home orders. I am a 36DDD and it gave good support.  It is a little tight at first but loosed up nicely, washed well.  I have a couple of black and a couple of beige so I can always have one to wear.  I have a couple of their minimizer bras as well and they are good too.


----------



## futurewoman

LouisLove2018 said:


> My hubby and I are expecting our first baby January 2022! Does anyone have experience with the uppababy vista v2 or nuna mixx? Is it worth the price? Looking at the car seats too. Who knew stroller shopping would be so complicated ha!


Congratulations! Nuna car seats all the way! I’ve had and loved the Pipa and Ravas. For strollers, I prefer Bugaboo to Uppababy and Nuna, but they’re all high quality! Also, don’t forget that there will be good Black Friday deals on baby gear, just in case you want more options than what the NAS has


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

JeninOrlando said:


> Can anyone recommend a warm boot? I live in Fl so i have no clue. I need them when i travel


I have a pair of sorel wedges and they are super comfy, good grip and relatively warm. They run a tad large IMO, I sized 1/2 size down and still able to wear good thick socks with them.


----------



## Michelle1x

carolinemm said:


> I was in the store yesterday and they didn't have a single thing! The assistant manager was really nice and said it would be arriving on the 12th. If you're an icon cardholder make sure to ask for the $40 "lunch on us" gift card.



You got that right!  They didn't have anything from anniversary in SF, said it was coming on Monday.
I got an invite in an email for a $40 lunch on us and a "stylist appt".  I thought it was to preview the anniversary options like others here, but not in SF!
Everybody was really nice though.  I did find out that most of the limited inventory is due to shortages from Asian manufacturers and shipping congestion.   Nordstrom decided to do the anniversary sale at the normal time even with the shortages so that explains some of the inventory issues.

Regarding SF, my suggestion is that Nordstrom either takes over their entire building or move to one of the empty bldgs on union square.  Having to go through the lower floors of that mall doesn't serve Nordstrom anymore.


----------



## mzbaglady1

megs0927 said:


> I had an appointment today to pre-shop the sale. I was really disappointed with the kids selection. I normally get their coats during the sale but they mostly had north face styles from last year. My girls picked up a few tops and that was it. Wasn’t very impressed with the kids shoes either.
> 
> Excited for DK Cashmere Mist deodorant to be restocked. I haven’t been able to find it in months. My SA said they have limited quantities.
> 
> Paul Green boots were cute and super lightweight. I sized down in the Rag and Bone Dre jeans. Normally an xs in Vince and sized up. The last thing I need is more loungewear but the Rails set was soft and cute.
> 
> View attachment 5133101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133102


Hi. Can you confirm of any  high end designer shoes or sandals for this sale? Not sure if its a rumor Prada was part of this sale. Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## raylyn

spartanwoman said:


> There are some candles on the Anthro site that are on sale, but not the one that they always have in the NAS. I can't remember the exact name of the scent though...is it Capri Blue Volcano?


The volcano scent was on sale but it isn't anymore.


----------



## bodybuild36

I went Downtown Portland today for icon sneak peek.  They had things out but I wasn’t allowed to browse.  My stylist was allowed to pull things for me and I was able to put a few things away to be rung Monday.  They already were out of sizes for something’s so I’m sure that many people are doing the same.  I am Icon and was last year also and I went on the first day and lots of stuff was out of stock and had to be ordered.  Now I know why!


----------



## waddleod

Question for other ladies in my size range...I have purchased plus size pants and skirts, but never tops.  There are some tops I am looking at that come in both.  XXL is listed as 18 (16W) and 1X as 14W-16W.  I am torn as to which to order.  One is the Nordstrom cashmere sweater (which I feel like I have seen bad reviews on in past sales...anyone remember?) and the other is this 1.State top.

I'm thinking the plus sizes would have wider arms and I should go with that.  I honestly I have no idea what size I am these days thanks to COVID (and bad eating and laziness) pounds and not having shopping for clothes in a long time.


----------



## bunnylou

bodybuild36 said:


> I went Downtown Portland today for icon sneak peek.  They had things out but I wasn’t allowed to browse.  My stylist was allowed to pull things for me and I was able to put a few things away to be rung Monday.  They already were out of sizes for something’s so I’m sure that many people are doing the same.  I am Icon and was last year also and I went on the first day and lots of stuff was out of stock and had to be ordered.  Now I know why!



Uh oh. What kind of things were out of stock? I usually score everything I want online during Ambassador access, but I wanted to go in store to browse so SAs can get some commission. Then again, it’s rare that anyone offers to help me when I go in store anyway.


----------



## waddleod

Jnhk said:


> Anybody have any experience with this Wacoal bra? I’m looking for a comfortable wire-free bra. I’ve tried several options, but the bottom always seem to roll up. Thanks!



I ordered it once and returned it.  IIRC it just didn't create a flattering look, which unfortunately I am finding to be true of all wireless bras.  Yet I am going to keep trying to find one that works!


----------



## megs0927

mzbaglady1 said:


> Hi. Can you confirm of any  high end designer shoes or sandals for this sale? Not sure if its a rumor Prada was part of this sale. Thanks.



My Nordstrom gets very few designer pieces unfortunately. Every now in then they get a few YSL or Givenchy bags. No shoes. Covid hasn’t helped either…


----------



## kadya

I saw them setting up at my store and got a look in-person at some things (across the ropes, of course). It sounds like some people get to go in and preview and have SAs hold things to ring tomorrow, but I can never get the time of day from an SA for the most part so I’ll probably just go after work tomorrow to see if anything else catches my eye. If it’s not available, that’s a sign I don’t need it anyway  

A few of my definites so far in beauty are the Slip hair tie bundle , Olaplex set , and Oribe gold lust set.

Shoes so far are the Caslon Miller boots (don’t have a flat lug-soled boot, and these have phenomenal reviews) and On Cloudflow in rock/rose. I’ve tried these on in store and liked them, but they seem difficult to find on sale.

Do I need another Zella Amazing Crewneck? Probably not. But I wore the heck out of my grey one last year and am excited to see it in black. Definite yes for me.

A couple maybes include
*Teva shearling sandal (not practical but look so cute and comfy!),
*Zella Cara hoodie (wish it was a zip up, haven’t found a zip up I liked yet but love Zella sweaters)
*Kendra Scott Liza earrings in gold (just look cute!)
*Jenny Bird century chain necklace (I love it but it’s a little expensive for what it is, will probably try to find on a post-sale price drop)
*Caslon hoodie in rust spice (mostly just obsessed with the color lol, it will probably be another crappy fast fashion sweater but I’m sure I’ll buy it to see)

I may also pick up a couple more pairs of Halogen knit leggings too. I’m sure I’ll be forced to go back to office wear eventually, and these are office leggings haha

I feel like I found more items to be excited about last year? But I think that was after I went in store and tried them all on. We shall see!


----------



## AbbytheBT

JeninOrlando said:


> Can anyone recommend a warm boot? I live in Fl so i have no clue. I need them when i travel


I live in the PNW and travel to Alaska for work. Am a big fan of Aquatalia, La Canadienne, and Blondo waterproof boots for around town. Honestly, the warmth is all about keeping your feet dry, and a lightweight wool sock in the boot over your tights - lol



			https://www.nordstrom.com/browse/anniversary-sale/women/shoes/boots?breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FShoes%2FBoots&filterByBrand=aquatalia
		




			https://www.nordstrom.com/browse/anniversary-sale/women/shoes/boots?breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FShoes%2FBoots&filterByBrand=blondo
		




			https://www.nordstrom.com/browse/anniversary-sale/women/shoes/boots?breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FShoes%2FBoots&filterByBrand=la-canadienne


----------



## mgrant

Jnhk said:


> Anybody have any experience with this Wacoal bra? I’m looking for a comfortable wire-free bra. I’ve tried several options, but the bottom always seem to roll up. Thanks!


Yes! I have several of these and they are my favorite - they stay in place and are very comfortable


----------



## coffeecup1828

How do we all feel about combat/hiking boots? This trend sticking around for a while? I’m eyeing the Aquatalia croc embossed ones, but they’re $$$$ if they’ll be out of style in a year.


----------



## mgrant

Does anyone have any experience with the Sorel Joan of Arctic wedges? I've always looked at them over the years but never purchased. This is my favorite version so far. I have a pair of waterproof/cold weather boots, but thought these would be nice when I don't want to wear something as heavy-duty/rugged. Any thoughts?

SOREL Joan of Arctic III Waterproof Wedge Bootie


----------



## teambravogato

mgrant said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Sorel Joan of Arctic wedges? I've always looked at them over the years but never purchased. This is my favorite version so far. I have a pair of waterproof/cold weather boots, but though these would be nice when I don't want to wear something as heavy-duty/rugged. Any thoughts?


I have several pairs of Joan of Arctic wedges and love them all.  I have the same version as these from 2 years ago and they've held up very nicely.  They look cute with my workwear as well, which comes in handy living in the NE.


----------



## carolswin

I have several house brand items on my wish list that won't ship until mid-August. Seems like that will eliminate the opportunity to snag a return before the end of sale on things that sell out. Like everyone it seems, I don't really have "must-haves" just "would-like-to-trys".  I think we've all mellowed over the years!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

mgrant said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Sorel Joan of Arctic wedges? I've always looked at them over the years but never purchased. This is my favorite version so far. I have a pair of waterproof/cold weather boots, but though these would be nice when I don't want to wear something as heavy-duty/rugged. Any thoughts?


I don’t have this specific style, mine are the lace up version, and I love them.
i live in Texas so don’t need that many lug sole boots, and dress in pants suits for work otherwise I would have added another pair. If I was in jeans or leggings I would totally wear these on daily in winter regardless of snow on the ground or not.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Trying to decide which makeup palette to get. Looking for something for everyday. Never had anything from tilbury. currently these are on my wish list:


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## sphil855

What happened to the bp herringbone sweater vest? It’s not on the website to add to the wishlist?


----------



## JeninOrlando

coffeecup1828 said:


> How do we all feel about combat/hiking boots? This trend sticking around for a while? I’m eyeing the Aquatalia croc embossed ones, but they’re $$$$ if they’ll be out of style in a year.


I wore them for real in the Marines and I just cant bring myself to wear them as fashion. I think they look cute and are here for a while but I just cant


----------



## SoCalGal2016

What time does the sale go live online tomorrow? Thanks!


----------



## mgrant

teambravogato said:


> I have several pairs of Joan of Arctic wedges and love them all.  I have the same version as these from 2 years ago and they've held up very nicely.  They look cute with my workwear as well, which comes in handy living in the NE.





AmeeLVSBags said:


> I don’t have this specific style, mine are the lace up version, and I love them.
> i live in Texas so don’t need that many lug sole boots, and dress in pants suits for work otherwise I would have added another pair. If I was in jeans or leggings I would totally wear these on daily in winter regardless of snow on the ground or not.


Are they a shoe that can be worn for a long period of time or do they make your feet sore at the end of the day?


----------



## Michelle1x

sphil855 said:


> What happened to the bp herringbone sweater vest? It’s not on the website to add to the wishlist?



So the herringbone sweater disappeared, and the Cable Crewneck Cashmere Sweater shows as a sale item on the blogs, but is not on preview sale on the site.

From the msgoldgirl site this cable crewneck is supposed to be $129.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-signature-cable-crewneck-cashmere-sweater/5862931


----------



## Michelle1x

duplicate


----------



## Landra

Michelle1x said:


> So the herringbone sweater disappeared, and the Cable Crewneck Cashmere Sweater shows as a sale item on the blogs, but is not on preview sale on the site.
> 
> From the msgoldgirl site this cable crewneck is supposed to be $129.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-signature-cable-crewneck-cashmere-sweater/5862931


I had the cashmere cable sweater in my wish list for $129
it is now listed for $349 and not part of the preview


----------



## Laurenleigh

JeninOrlando said:


> I wore them for real in the Marines and I just cant bring myself to wear them as fashion. I think they look cute and are here for a while but I just cant


I’m still active duty military and wear them daily so I feel mostly the same way. BUT, I’m actually loving these and will probably order them to try some looks and see if I’ll actually wear them. I can’t argue the practicality and comfort!

CHARLES DAVID Clout Combat Boot


----------



## Illinigirl

kadya said:


> I saw them setting up at my store and got a look in-person at some things (across the ropes, of course). It sounds like some people get to go in and preview and have SAs hold things to ring tomorrow, but I can never get the time of day from an SA for the most part so I’ll probably just go after work tomorrow to see if anything else catches my eye. If it’s not available, that’s a sign I don’t need it anyway
> 
> A few of my definites so far in beauty are the Slip hair tie bundle , Olaplex set , and Oribe gold lust set.
> 
> Shoes so far are the Caslon Miller boots (don’t have a flat lug-soled boot, and these have phenomenal reviews) and On Cloudflow in rock/rose. I’ve tried these on in store and liked them, but they seem difficult to find on sale.
> 
> Do I need another Zella Amazing Crewneck? Probably not. But I wore the heck out of my grey one last year and am excited to see it in black. Definite yes for me.
> 
> A couple maybes include
> *Teva shearling sandal (not practical but look so cute and comfy!),
> *Zella Cara hoodie (wish it was a zip up, haven’t found a zip up I liked yet but love Zella sweaters)
> *Kendra Scott Liza earrings in gold (just look cute!)
> *Jenny Bird century chain necklace (I love it but it’s a little expensive for what it is, will probably try to find on a post-sale price drop)
> *Caslon hoodie in rust spice (mostly just obsessed with the color lol, it will probably be another crappy fast fashion sweater but I’m sure I’ll buy it to see)
> 
> I may also pick up a couple more pairs of Halogen knit leggings too. I’m sure I’ll be forced to go back to office wear eventually, and these are office leggings haha
> 
> I feel like I found more items to be excited about last year? But I think that was after I went in store and tried them all on. We shall see!


Are the On Cloudflow tts? I’ve had them on my wishlist forever and so excited to see them as part of the sale! Just not sure if I should go up a 1/2 size.


----------



## buggiewomma

coffeecup1828 said:


> How do we all feel about combat/hiking boots? This trend sticking around for a while? I’m eyeing the Aquatalia croc embossed ones, but they’re $$$$ if they’ll be out of style in a year.


I’m not sure how long the trend will last, but they are a classic style that will always be cool if you own the look and rock them. Kinda like cowboy boots…. They will be super popular for trendy millennials some seasons, but there will always be chic folks who can rock cowboy boots no matter the season or occasion. Frankly, all these specialty shoe styles are “cooler” in my mind when they aren’t on trend. It’s kinda badass when you see someone wearing hiking boots or cowboy boots or combat boots when nobody else is (and obviously, the real owners of these styles… military, PCT through hikers, etc. are the ultimate badasses).

I say go for it if you love the style and then just keep wearing them regardless of what the influencers say!


----------



## randr21

coffeecup1828 said:


> How do we all feel about combat/hiking boots? This trend sticking around for a while? I’m eyeing the Aquatalia croc embossed ones, but they’re $$$$ if they’ll be out of style in a year.



I bought enough last year and this year to last me a lifetime when so many designs were to my taste. Half the time I go out, I'm in a pair, so to me, they've become essentials. However, if they don't fit your wardrobe or lifestyle, then I wouldn't invest.


----------



## randr21

mgrant said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Sorel Joan of Arctic wedges? I've always looked at them over the years but never purchased. This is my favorite version so far. I have a pair of waterproof/cold weather boots, but thought these would be nice when I don't want to wear something as heavy-duty/rugged. Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5133648


I don't own the Joans, but I did get the ugg version a few years back. Nothing beats a slip on wedge for convenience and height. Looks great with skinny or fuller legged jeans, and this version is more fashionable than years past. Worth trying a pair on I'd say.


----------



## teambravogato

mgrant said:


> Are they a shoe that can be worn for a long period of time or do they make your feet sore at the end of the day?


I've had no issues wearing them all day!


----------



## vt2159

mgrant said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Sorel Joan of Arctic wedges? I've always looked at them over the years but never purchased. This is my favorite version so far. I have a pair of waterproof/cold weather boots, but thought these would be nice when I don't want to wear something as heavy-duty/rugged. Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5133648



I have a couple pairs of the Sorel Joan of Arctic wedges I got quite a few years ago (from 2016 and 2017 NAS sale!), and they've held up nicely. Mine are the lace ups. At first they felt heavy and I thought for sure my ankles would be sore by the end of the workday, but I was pleasantly surprised they weren't. They're quite comfortable and they are my go-to rainboots. I love the streamline look of this one, though I really do not need another one or I would totally get it.


----------



## aob222

Landra said:


> I had the cashmere cable sweater in my wish list for $129
> it is now listed for $349 and not part of the preview


I had the same thing happen with a coat! The Nordstrom Waterfall Lapel Double Face Wool & Cashmere Coat… it was listed at ~$396 on sale and was in my wishlist, but now says regular price $599 and is no longer listed in the Preview.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## mgrant

teambravogato said:


> I've had no issues wearing them all day!


thanks!


----------



## mgrant

vt2159 said:


> I have a couple pairs of the Sorel Joan of Arctic wedges I got quite a few years ago (from 2016 and 2017 NAS sale!), and they've held up nicely. Mine are the lace ups. At first they felt heavy and I thought for sure my ankles would be sore by the end of the workday, but I was pleasantly surprised they weren't. They're quite comfortable and they are my go-to rainboots. I love the streamline look of this one, though I really do not need another one or I would totally get it.


Thanks for the info, I'm really leaning towards this version!


----------



## Landra

aob222 said:


> I had the same thing happen with a coat! The Nordstrom Waterfall Lapel Double Face Wool & Cashmere Coat… it was listed at ~$396 on sale and was in my wishlist, but now says regular price $599 and is no longer listed in the Preview.


That coat is gorgeous. Hopefully they will reappear


----------



## mamashosh

I wear very little makeup usually--eyebrow pencil, face cream with spf, and lip gloss/lipstick, but I need to replace my now antique  eye and cheekBobbi Brown  palette to have something  for special occasions.  Which one of these do you recommend? I have medium skin tones and go for pretty low key looks, not flashy:
https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-brown-soft-glow-eye-cheek-set-203-value/5914001?origin



https://www.nordstrom.com/s/charlotte-tilbury-sunset-dreamscape-face-eye-palette-set-90-value/5911645?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=000


----------



## HMBBEACHWALKER

carolswin said:


> I have several house brand items on my wish list that won't ship until mid-August. Seems like that will eliminate the opportunity to snag a return before the end of sale on things that sell out. Like everyone it seems, I don't really have "must-haves" just "would-like-to-trys".  I think we've all mellowed over the years!


Last year they did price adjustments and honored the NAS price as long as the item was in your Wish List during the sale. I don’t remember for how long.


----------



## Susies71

coffeecup1828 said:


> How do we all feel about combat/hiking boots? This trend sticking around for a while? I’m eyeing the Aquatalia croc embossed ones, but they’re $$$$ if they’ll be out of style in a year.


I believe combat/hiking boots are no longer a trend but a staple in most wardrobes.  The fact that there are so many styles & off shoots makes it a great piece.  Just my opinion


----------



## bhayes

mgrant said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Sorel Joan of Arctic wedges? I've always looked at them over the years but never purchased. This is my favorite version so far. I have a pair of waterproof/cold weather boots, but thought these would be nice when I don't want to wear something as heavy-duty/rugged. Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5133648


I have several (I have an obsession) pair of Sorel boots and the Joan of arctic wedge are my favorite! They are so comfortable, waterproof, and warm! I wear them all fall and winter long. I buy my normal size bc I wear thick socks with them, if you don’t plan on wearing tick socks you could maybe size down a half size, although this is a newer style so I’m not sure with these.


----------



## yljones77

SoCalGal2016 said:


> What time does the sale go live online tomorrow? Thanks!


12:01am Pacific Time for ICON members.


----------



## nikki626

Are any of you ladies in the Atlanta area going into the stores tomorrow or Tuesday, I would be very interested to hear what is stocked or if it is well stocked?


----------



## mgrant

bhayes said:


> I have several (I have an obsession) pair of Sorel boots and the Joan of arctic wedge are my favorite! They are so comfortable, waterproof, and warm! I wear them all fall and winter long. I buy my normal size bc I wear thick socks with them, if you don’t plan on wearing tick socks you could maybe size down a half size, although this is a newer style so I’m not sure with these.


thanks for the sizing info! I'm pretty much a solid 7.5, so that's what I have in my wishlist. I typically just wear medium weight socks with my heavier winter boots since they are already so warm. Do you feel like you need thicker socks with these to keep your feet warm?


----------



## rutabaga

I popped by my nearest store and did some recon. I wanted to see the Longchamp plum color IRL but instead they had this green expandable tote:


Top to bottom: orange (same as 2020, green, navy, gunmetal)


----------



## nikki626

Have any of you ladies purchased Kut from the Kloth jeans before I am interested in this gray pair and I was wondering if I should size up or down as the description says stretchy.


----------



## KGracr22

nikki626 said:


> Have any of you ladies purchased Kut from the Kloth jeans before I am interested in this gray pair and I was wondering if I should size up or down as the description says stretchy.


I'd size down, they tend to run a bit big/ stretch a bit


----------



## bunnylou

nikki626 said:


> Have any of you ladies purchased Kut from the Kloth jeans before I am interested in this gray pair and I was wondering if I should size up or down as the description says stretchy.



Kut from the Kloth makes great pants! I’m usually a 0 or 2 and the 0 fits perfectly, so maybe size down?


----------



## nikki626

KGracr22 said:


> I'd size down, they tend to run a bit big/ stretch a bit





bunnylou said:


> Kut from the Kloth makes great pants! I’m usually a 0 or 2 and the 0 fits perfectly, so maybe size down?



Thank you both!!  I am probably going to order the 4 & 6 just to be sure.  I love the exposed black button detail on the jeans, I don't have any other jeans like these.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## vt2159

nikki626 said:


> Have any of you ladies purchased Kut from the Kloth jeans before I am interested in this gray pair and I was wondering if I should size up or down as the description says stretchy.



I love Kut from the Kloth! I am usually 28/6P, and I size down to a 4/4P for this brand, both in the jeans material and the stretchy knit one. I bought quite a few pairs during last year’s sale, so I’m trying to hold out on this years versions. That one is super cute! And I agree about the exposed black buttons.


----------



## randr21

rutabaga said:


> I popped by my nearest store and did some recon. I wanted to see the Longchamp plum color IRL but instead they had this green expandable tote:
> View attachment 5134009
> 
> Top to bottom: orange (same as 2020, green, navy, gunmetal)



I love both the camo green and purple. Thanks NAS for making me rainbow pliages.


----------



## bagconfusion

This is my first time participating in this event, or at least hoping to participate, I do not completely understand it though from what I’m reading. Do I need to have a Nordstrom card to participate or do I get to shop the sale but last because I’m not a member? Apologies for asking here I just want to participate as well. I applied for their store card and got accepted but I’m waiting for it to ship I guess (I never got an email about it though either)


----------



## piosavsfan

waddleod said:


> Question for other ladies in my size range...I have purchased plus size pants and skirts, but never tops.  There are some tops I am looking at that come in both.  XXL is listed as 18 (16W) and 1X as 14W-16W.  I am torn as to which to order.  One is the Nordstrom cashmere sweater (which I feel like I have seen bad reviews on in past sales...anyone remember?) and the other is this 1.State top.
> 
> I'm thinking the plus sizes would have wider arms and I should go with that.  I honestly I have no idea what size I am these days thanks to COVID (and bad eating and laziness) pounds and not having shopping for clothes in a long time.


I'm having the same problem with sizing. I'm going by the size charts for the items I'm interested in. I've noticed that XXL measurements are smaller than the 14W-16W measurements. Assuming the clothing is true to size, I'm just going by my measurements. I was thinking about buying both sizes but don't really want to.


----------



## Westie lover

bagconfusion said:


> This is my first time participating in this event, or at least hoping to participate, I do not completely understand it though from what I’m reading. Do I need to have a Nordstrom card to participate or do I get to shop the sale but last because I’m not a member? Apologies for asking here I just want to participate as well. I applied for their store card and got accepted but I’m waiting for it to ship I guess (I never got an email about it though either)


If you have been approved for the Nordstrom card they can hook up your number to your Order Profile. I just recently went through this process. I have been shopping for years and finally got the card. Your level is determined by the amount you spent in the previous year. This amount doesn’t have to be put on your card so any activity will do. That amount determines the date you can start to shop. Even if you didn’t spend last year, you should get to shop earlier. I would call CS and explain the situation to them and they can give you the exact date. It’s all incredibly, and needlessly, difficult to navigate. My “level” goes up and down every year.


----------



## bodybuild36

bunnylou said:


> Uh oh. What kind of things were out of stock? I usually score everything I want online during Ambassador access, but I wanted to go in store to browse so SAs can get some commission. Then again, it’s rare that anyone offers to help me when I go in store anyway.


Mostly tbd items, madewell sweater and free people top I recall off the top of my head.  They are not sold out just didn’t have the size in store.  It is also smaller than the other store in Oregon so maybe they did not get a lot of stock.


----------



## bodybuild36

rutabaga said:


> I popped by my nearest store and did some recon. I wanted to see the Longchamp plum color IRL but instead they had this green expandable tote:
> View attachment 5134009
> 
> Top to bottom: orange (same as 2020, green, navy, gunmetal)


I didn’t see the plum color at my store either.  Maybe it’s online only.  I am getting the gunmetal.  I think it’s darker irl than online.


----------



## rutabaga

bodybuild36 said:


> I didn’t see the plum color at my store either.  Maybe it’s online only.  I am getting the gunmetal.  I think it’s darker irl than online.



I haven’t checked the website recently and didn’t realize they added the green/khaki as a fifth color. It’s definitely a fatigue green so I think the khaki name is confusing


----------



## piosavsfan

Has anyone tried the Barefoot Dreams Namaste Lounge Set?


----------



## JoesGirl

And so it begins:
The Miller Effect


----------



## lovemyrescues

JoesGirl said:


> And so it begins:
> The Miller Effect


All of their picks are meh.  Just my opinion.


----------



## JoesGirl

lovemyrescues said:


> All of their picks are meh.  Just my opinion.


 Agreed.  Nothing I needed that’s for sure.  I was looking for more quality then quantity.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

lovemyrescues said:


> All of their picks are meh.  Just my opinion.


Also I'm a little confused because in Erin Busbee's Nordstrom preview she says not to invest in skinny jeans anymore and to invest in relaxed fit jeans, which look more on-trend and more modern   but the Miller girls are giving us this?


----------



## rutabaga

lovemyrescues said:


> All of their picks are meh.  Just my opinion.



Was she paid to shill fast fashion? The brunette looks around my age and I haven’t worn Steve Madden since college.


----------



## lovemyrescues

I forget who posted this personal stylist out of Austin Texas who works at Nordstrom but her reels are worth watching: https://instagram.com/stylist.jackiefremin?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

bodybuild36 said:


> I went Downtown Portland today for icon sneak peek.  They had things out but I wasn’t allowed to browse.  My stylist was allowed to pull things for me and I was able to put a few things away to be rung Monday.  They already were out of sizes for something’s so I’m sure that many people are doing the same.  I am Icon and was last year also and I went on the first day and lots of stuff was out of stock and had to be ordered.  Now I know why!



My stylist also pulled some things for me but she said the style boards can't be sent to me until the sale goes live at midnight tonight. So the question is do I stay up to midnight to make sure they don't run out by tomorrow morning???  I'm not much of a night owl 
I really want the Longchamps Large travel bag and I know it will sell out online.


----------



## JoesGirl

lovemyrescues said:


> I forget who posted this personal stylist out of Austin Texas who works at Nordstrom but her reels are worth watching: https://instagram.com/stylist.jackiefremin?utm_medium=copy_link



Ohhhh I already like the first one I pulled up.  Thank you!


----------



## DreamingBeauty

rutabaga said:


> Was she paid to shill fast fashion? The brunette looks around my age and I haven’t worn Steve Madden since college.


I just thought this was funny  I'm in my mid 30's and will still wear Steve Madden, but I remember it as a teenager too (so 20+ years ago) and back then it seemed perceived as a cheaper brand, now it seems much more expensive and bloggers show "Steve Madden dupes."  Like why does anyone need a dupe for a Steve Madden shoe when it's already a dupe for a designer brand usually?  I will get them only on a really good sale, but there are some cute and comfortable styles.


----------



## bodybuild36

SoCalGal2016 said:


> My stylist also pulled some things for me but she said the style boards can't be sent to me until the sale goes live at midnight tonight. So the question is do I stay up to midnight to make sure they don't run out by tomorrow morning???  I'm not much of a night owl
> I really want the Longchamps Large travel bag and I know it will sell out online.


Same here.  She is going to send the style boards for the things that were not in store at midnight.  At least I’m on the west coast


----------



## SoCalGal2016

bodybuild36 said:


> Same here.  She is going to send the style boards for the things that were not in store at midnight.  At least I’m on the west coast


I'm on the west coast too, I guess midnight is better than getting up at 3:00am for the sale if you're in NYC!


----------



## rutabaga

DreamingBeauty said:


> I just thought this was funny  I'm in my mid 30's and will still wear Steve Madden, but I remember it as a teenager too (so 20+ years ago) and back then it seemed perceived as a cheaper brand, now it seems much more expensive and bloggers show "Steve Madden dupes."  Like why does anyone need a dupe for a Steve Madden shoe when it's already a dupe for a designer brand usually?  I will get them only on a really good sale, but there are some cute and comfortable styles.



Sorry! Hope I didn’t offend you. As I’ve gotten older I’ve become less concerned with trends and I also find SM to be very uncomfortable. For a while I shopped the higher end Steven line.


----------



## lovemyrescues

I am hoping these are cute in person.

PAIGE Resa Blouse 
TED BAKER LONDON Berriex Long Wool Cardigan


----------



## lovemyrescues

SoCalGal2016 said:


> My stylist also pulled some things for me but she said the style boards can't be sent to me until the sale goes live at midnight tonight. So the question is do I stay up to midnight to make sure they don't run out by tomorrow morning???  I'm not much of a night owl
> I really want the Longchamps Large travel bag and I know it will sell out online.


I too am enjoying what I know will be my last year as an Icon and my stylist pulled a bunch of items for me. Nordstrom brands haven’t even gotten to the US yet (still on a ship maybe?) so they’re hoping they come in at the end of the month. But she has pulled most of my wish list in my size so I lucked out maybe because it’s a bigger store.


----------



## waddleod

piosavsfan said:


> I'm having the same problem with sizing. I'm going by the size charts for the items I'm interested in. I've noticed that XXL measurements are smaller than the 14W-16W measurements. Assuming the clothing is true to size, I'm just going by my measurements. I was thinking about buying both sizes but don't really want to.



I decided to order the XXL in the sweater and the 1X in the blouse due to the stretch/nonstretch factor. I always have so many returns during the sale and I’m trying to avoid that this year so I’m only ordering one size to start with. I don’t think any of the items I want are going to be hot sellers and there’s nothing I can’t live without.

I‘m  a night owl anyway so I’m staying up to put my order in when it opens. My SA said he’s texting style boards at 3 am Eastern. Wonder if he’s staying up or if he has an automated way to do it?!


----------



## vt2159

I should have better coordinated with my SA about the launch. I sent him my wishlist this weekend, as I’ve been swamped with packing and moving. Now my question is what do I order myself at midnight from my wishlist that I’m worried will sell out before he orders it some time tomorrow


----------



## vt2159

I tried to order these Keds right at midnight to get the message that they sold out


----------



## Fashion is Art

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Also I'm a little confused because in Erin Busbee's Nordstrom preview she says not to invest in skinny jeans anymore and to invest in relaxed fit jeans, which look more on-trend and more modern   but the Miller girls are giving us this?
> View attachment 5134293



Hi

I agree with Erin and would not invest in skinny jeans.  I live in Europe and the shift away from skinny’s is visible.  Wear the ones you already own but I wouldn’t buy more.  I don’t follow influencers but I have seen Erin through this forum.  She seams to be good .  I have young nieces and when I bought baggy jeans last Christmas they loved them.  They don’t were skinny any more.


----------



## Andrea lohman

I forget…and too tired to look it up…is this automatically a bonus note occasion?  Or do we need to use one of our bonus note days? And why can’t I figure out how to do that on the Nordstrom app?


----------



## mgrant

lovemyrescues said:


> I am hoping these are cute in person.


Paige had a very similar top in the sale last year and I bought it. It's very cute and I'm glad I got it - I'm sure this one will be just as good!


----------



## mgrant

Curious about the Hunter rain boots in the sale. For those who have Hunters, if I'm a 7.5 should I go for a 7 or 8? Would just be wearing normal socks with them, not super thick ones.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## kadya

East coast time will never not be rough. Didn’t think I was getting up, but oddly enough I woke up at 2:55am to my husband’s snoring    So I added my wishlist to cart at 3am and went back to bed. Considering the site crashes last year when they launched later in the day, this was definitely preferable.

Only thing that is sold out on my list thus far is the On Cloudflow. I got the rock/rose colorway in my usual size, hoping these fit normally. I did in store pickup, so I’m a little nervous I won’t get them because of SAs trying to set aside inventory. If I don’t get them or they don’t fit, they’re just not meant to be!


----------



## sabrunka

I am SO bummed out. The item I wanted the most is now completely sold out in every size.. come on!!!  I hope I can catch a restock.


----------



## kadya

mgrant said:


> Curious about the Hunter rain boots in the sale. For those who have Hunters, if I'm a 7.5 should I go for a 7 or 8? Would just be wearing normal socks with them, not super thick ones.



Which style are you looking at? I’m a 7.5/8 and last year got the Short packable boots in a 7 and they are perfect. I am usually a 7 in the taller styles but go up to an 8 in the Chelsea styles. Hope that helps!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

mamashosh said:


> I wear very little makeup usually--eyebrow pencil, face cream with spf, and lip gloss/lipstick, but I need to replace my now antique  eye and cheekBobbi Brown  palette to have something  for special occasions.  Which one of these do you recommend? I have medium skin tones and go for pretty low key looks, not flashy:
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-brown-soft-glow-eye-cheek-set-203-value/5914001?origin
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/charlotte-tilbury-sunset-dreamscape-face-eye-palette-set-90-value/5911645?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=000


I’m in same boat, I miss the previous years Bobbi Brown palette, it had more product. Last one I purchase was from 2018, and the shadows need replacement. I am leaning towards the Charlotte Tilbury as I never had anything from this brand and want to see what the rave is about.


----------



## organizeitall

Andrea lohman said:


> I forget…and too tired to look it up…is this automatically a bonus note occasion?  Or do we need to use one of our bonus note days? And why can’t I figure out how to do that on the Nordstrom app?


I don’t think it’s an automatic bonus note situation— definitely use a double point day. To do it online do you account and then your credit card through pay bills online and then there is a button to push once logged into the credit card to use a double points day.


----------



## nikki626

Fashion is Art said:


> Hi
> 
> I agree with Erin and would not invest in skinny jeans.  I live in Europe and the shift away from skinny’s is visible.  Wear the ones you already own but I wouldn’t buy more.  I don’t follow influencers but I have seen Erin through this forum.  She seams to be good .  I have young nieces and when I bought baggy jeans last Christmas they loved them.  They don’t were skinny any more.


I agree, however I think that it really doesn't matter as jeans style come and go I'm going to wear what I have.


SoCalGal2016 said:


> Also I'm a little confused because in Erin Busbee's Nordstrom preview she says not to invest in skinny jeans anymore and to invest in relaxed fit jeans, which look more on-trend and more modern   but the Miller girls are giving us this?
> View attachment 5134293



Skinnys are supposed to be out, however I still enjoy them and will wear what I have.  I think they look the best tucked in boots.


----------



## Miss Burberry

If anyone is like me and was disappointed to find the On Clowdflow Running Shoes in Rock Rose out of stock within a few hours of the sale going live I have a suggestion.  The SAME shoe is showing as available at regular price.  The regular price On Clowdflow Running Shoes have the same item number and all sizes appear to be in stock.  I was able to chat with customer service to order the full price shoe and have it adjusted to the AS price.  I hope this helps!
Who would have thought running shoes would be the only thing on my list to be out of stock 4 hours into the sale? Not me!


----------



## kadya

nikki626 said:


> I agree, however I think that it really doesn't matter as jeans style come and go I'm going to wear what I have.
> 
> Skinnys are supposed to be out, however I still enjoy them and will wear what I have.  I think they look the best tucked in boots.



Same. I like how I look in skinny jeans, and the fact that there are so many to choose from in the sale means I’m not the only one! (Bootcut and flares will also require hemming unless I specifically get a petite brand because not as many of those are ankle-length styles…I have learned I never hem…and I prefer brands that don’t come in petite like Mother and Frame.)


----------



## Fashion is Art

For those of you who like the skinny’s, want to look more up to date and don’t want the length issues that arise with the flares/bootcuts  a good option is the boyfriend.  I recently bought Frames  le Garson.  They are a bit more relaxed and modern than the skinny but the silhouette is still similar.  I find them versatile, they look great with flip flops and a tee or more dressy with a nice summer blazer... for reference with these particular jeans I had to size down as they were stretchy and big around the waistline.  They also sit on the hip rather than the waist.


----------



## aob222

sabrunka said:


> I am SO bummed out. The item I wanted the most is now completely sold out in every size.. come on!!!  I hope I can catch a restock.
> 
> View attachment 5134415


Oh mannnn I’m bummed, this was my most wanted too and I can’t shop until Wednesday because I’m an Ambassador. I just checked my wishlist, and was very surprised to see some of the sell outs: a Monica Vinader bracelet, a basic tee, a random CeCe fast fashion-y sweater, and the only pair of jeans I wanted (Hudson Jeans Barbara straight leg…my first foray out of skinny jeans in a decade). I wouldn’t have pegged any of these as early sell outs because none of them were being really talked about anywhere other than the Reiss coat!


----------



## Gennas

OMG. I knew the two Smythe blazers that I wanted would sell out in all sizes in less than an hour!!! Of course all of the ebay(fleabay) resellers bought them!!! I'm so tired of the greedy resellers!!! They will be reselling for triple the price. I wanted the blue and grey one to wear!!! Just watch ebay and you will see your items you wanted for sale at triple the price


----------



## Gennas

aob222 said:


> Oh mannnn I’m bummed, this was my most wanted too and I can’t shop until Wednesday because I’m an Ambassador. I just checked my wishlist, and was very surprised to see some of the sell outs: a Monica Vinader bracelet, a basic tee, a random CeCe fast fashion-y sweater, and the only pair of jeans I wanted (Hudson Jeans Barbara straight leg…my first foray out of skinny jeans in a decade). I wouldn’t have pegged any of these as early sell outs because none of them were being really talked about anywhere other than the Reiss coat!


Same here!!! The two blazers that I wanted are sold out in all sizes. I know its the ebay resellers that bought them, because this happens every year.


----------



## rutabaga

sabrunka said:


> I am SO bummed out. The item I wanted the most is now completely sold out in every size.. come on!!!  I hope I can catch a restock.
> 
> View attachment 5134415



I added this coat to my WL bc of your post! I hope they get more inventory later on so you can snag a popback. So far this is the only item on my WL that’s sold out but the sale is young...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

JoesGirl said:


> And so it begins:
> The Miller Effect



Never heard of her...her picks are uninspired...like she just put on whatever was available. Whoever the blonde looks bored in most of the pictures.


----------



## Hobie

Fashion is Art said:


> For those of you who like the skinny’s, want to look more up to date and don’t want the length issues that arise with the flares/bootcuts  a good option is the boyfriend.



Agreed. I bought a pair of AG ex boyfriend jeans last year and I love them.



kadya said:


> bootcut and flares will also require hemming unless I specifically get a petite brand because not as many of those are ankle-length styles…I have learned I never hem…and I prefer brands that don’t come in petite like Mother and Frame.)



I think FRAME’s petites are called Le Pixie - I had been hoping they would have a Pixie bootcut as part of the sale.

It reminds me of how Joe’s calls their petite bootcut Provocateur, but it doesn’t always show up if you specifically search for petite sizes.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## randr21

kadya said:


> Same. I like how I look in skinny jeans, and the fact that there are so many to choose from in the sale means I’m not the only one! (Bootcut and flares will also require hemming unless I specifically get a petite brand because not as many of those are ankle-length styles…I have learned I never hem…and I prefer brands that don’t come in petite like Mother and Frame.)


My solution to the hemming issue in general is to wear platform shoes, which not coincidentally, have been on trend with flares and bootcuts...I think Y2K is back in force. Being taller and elongating legs w/o alterations isn't too bad. You can wear espadrilles in warm weather and platform boots in cold. Much more comfy than high heels too.


----------



## randr21

Fashion is Art said:


> For those of you who like the skinny’s, want to look more up to date and don’t want the length issues that arise with the flares/bootcuts  a good option is the boyfriend.  I recently bought Frames  le Garson.  They are a bit more relaxed and modern than the skinny but the silhouette is still similar.  I find them versatile, they look great with flip flops and a tee or more dressy with a nice summer blazer... for reference with these particular jeans I had to size down as they were stretchy and big around the waistline.  They also sit on the hip rather than the waist.


Good suggestion for in btwn skinny and non. I have them and would also recommend ladies to try them.


----------



## randr21

aob222 said:


> Oh mannnn I’m bummed, this was my most wanted too and I can’t shop until Wednesday because I’m an Ambassador. I just checked my wishlist, and was very surprised to see some of the sell outs: a Monica Vinader bracelet, a basic tee, a random CeCe fast fashion-y sweater, and the only pair of jeans I wanted (Hudson Jeans Barbara straight leg…my first foray out of skinny jeans in a decade). I wouldn’t have pegged any of these as early sell outs because none of them were being really talked about anywhere other than the Reiss coat!


Just realized I own way too many jeans bc I have the Barbara and they are awesome. The pair I own are black coated (on sale at saks for 50% off now). They look a bit like leather pants so bonus for versatility.


----------



## vt2159

Based on my wishlist, besides the Keds platform sneakers that I mentioned earlier that sold out within minutes of the sale, the Nike crewneck in dark red is also sold out in most sizes besides XXL. I bought the black, grey, and ivory versions last year that I love and wear often, so wanted to get a color version this year. I sent my SA those items for him to keep an eye out for me, as some stuff is still arriving.

I still love wearing my skinny jeans and will continue to wear them. Maybe because I’m so used to me in them that I think that style works best on my body. I used to have bootcut and flare jeans about a decade ago, but I never really wore them often. I have a couple boyfriend jeans from a few years ago somewhat in the rotation. I tend to wear more dresses than I do pants and jeans, so the only pair I bought during the sale this year is the Kut from the Kloth boyfriend ones.

NIKE Sportswear Crewneck Sweatshirt
KUT FROM THE KLOTH Catherine Ab Fab Ripped High Waist Boyfriend Jeans


----------



## nikki626

randr21 said:


> Good suggestion for in btwn skinny and non. I have them and would also recommend ladies to try them.



I agree too.. I love a flare jean.  The boyfriend or the slim straight categories work well for me.  My fiance' hates jeans that are too high waisted but I love a good 9/10/11 inch rise.  I'm over 40 there are no more low-rise jeans in my future. I have the rag n bone boyfriend slim on my wish list


----------



## lovemyrescues

Fashion is Art said:


> Hi
> 
> I agree with Erin and would not invest in skinny jeans.  I live in Europe and the shift away from skinny’s is visible.  Wear the ones you already own but I wouldn’t buy more.  I don’t follow influencers but I have seen Erin through this forum.  She seams to be good .  I have young nieces and when I bought baggy jeans last Christmas they loved them.  They don’t were skinny any more.


I am not buying more as I own a ton.  But I already lived through the 90's and have no desire to wear those crazy jeans again.


----------



## lovemyrescues

sabrunka said:


> I am SO bummed out. The item I wanted the most is now completely sold out in every size.. come on!!!  I hope I can catch a restock.
> 
> View attachment 5134415


I know they are having issues getting stock right now (shipping from overseas) and I bet a lot of sold out items will pop up at the end of the month.


----------



## spartanwoman

I have my appt with my SA today at noon, but she already bought me many items online that were not in our store. She did this through the style board. Sadly those OnCloudflow tennies are indeed sold out already on the morning of day 1!


----------



## ssocialitex

DreamingBeauty said:


> Have you tried Revitalash/Revitabrow?  Do you think Neulash worked better than Revita?



Personally I liked revita more than neu. I didn’t get as good of results w neu and it kinda irritated my skin. 



mgrant said:


> Thanks for the info, I'm really leaning towards this version!



I love the sorel wedges!! My mom loves her black zippered Joan’s. You can’t go wrong w these




kadya said:


> East coast time will never not be rough. Didn’t think I was getting up, but oddly enough I woke up at 2:55am to my husband’s snoring    So I added my wishlist to cart at 3am and went back to bed. Considering the site crashes last year when they launched later in the day, this was definitely preferable.
> 
> Only thing that is sold out on my list thus far is the On Cloudflow. I got the rock/rose colorway in my usual size, hoping these fit normally. I did in store pickup, so I’m a little nervous I won’t get them because of SAs trying to set aside inventory. If I don’t get them or they don’t fit, they’re just not meant to be!



Your usual sneaker shoe size should be good. I didn’t size up in mine. Love the Ons!


----------



## bunnylou

nikki626 said:


> I agree, however I think that it really doesn't matter as jeans style come and go I'm going to wear what I have.
> 
> Skinnys are supposed to be out, however I still enjoy them and will wear what I have.  I think they look the best tucked in boots.



I’m not one to follow trends—I wear what I like, which is a mix of vintage and new items that resemble pieces from the 60s-90s. (I went to high school and college in the 90s and still kind of dress the same.) Think skinny jeans are flattering on most people, especially petites. Think they will get a pass and can be worn for forever. Rock stars haven’t given them up. 

Think trends like “mom” or “boyfriend” or “your weird neighbor” jeans are more likely to look dated whenever people tire of them!


----------



## randr21

vt2159 said:


> Based on my wishlist, besides the Keds platform sneakers that I mentioned earlier that sold out within minutes of the sale, the Nike crewneck in dark red is also sold out in most sizes besides XXL. I bought the black, grey, and ivory versions last year that I love and wear often, so wanted to get a color version this year. I sent my SA those items for him to keep an eye out for me, as some stuff is still arriving.
> 
> I still love wearing my skinny jeans and will continue to wear them. Maybe because I’m so used to me in them that I think that style works best on my body. I used to have bootcut and flare jeans about a decade ago, but I never really wore them often. I have a couple boyfriend jeans from a few years ago somewhat in the rotation. I tend to wear more dresses than I do pants and jeans, so the only pair I bought during the sale this year is the Kut from the Kloth boyfriend ones.
> View attachment 5134491
> 
> View attachment 5134492
> 
> View attachment 5134495
> View attachment 5134491
> View attachment 5134491
> View attachment 5134492
> View attachment 5134495


Yes, wear what you like and feel best in. Don't only listen to trends. Those keds platforms are very cute. Will go great with the KftK bf jeans. 

I missed the Nike crewneck last year since I got the Alo and Zella amazing ones. Do not get the Alo's bc it looked great, but pilled horribly after 2 or 3 washes.


----------



## vt2159

randr21 said:


> Yes, wear what you like and feel best in. Don't only listen to trends. Those keds platforms are very cute. Will go great with the KftK bf jeans.
> 
> I missed the Nike crewneck last year since I got the Alo and Zella amazing ones. Do not get the Alo's bc it looked great, but pilled horribly after 2 or 3 washes.



Aww, sad to hear about the Alo ones. I loved that pink color from last year, though it didn’t look flattering on me so I passed. The Nike ones have held up nicely and no piling.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bunnylou said:


> I’m not one to follow trends—I wear what I like, which is a mix of vintage and new items that resemble pieces from the 60s-90s. (I went to high school and college in the 90s and still kind of dress the same.) Think skinny jeans are flattering on most people, especially petites. Think they will get a pass and can be worn for forever. Rock stars haven’t given them up.
> 
> Think trends like “mom” or “boyfriend” or “your weird neighbor” jeans are more likely to look dated whenever people tire of them!


As a petite person, thank you. At 5'1 and at 107 lbs I look horrid in flared, bootcut or boyfriend jeans.


----------



## bunnylou

The Moonlight pj’s I was planning to get are already selling out. Can’t shop until Wednesday. Hoping there is a restock later and this is just an inventory issue!

I usually purchase a good chunk on the first shopping day of the sale. Wonder if enough stock will be available to warrant using a double points day? If inventory really is coming in later this month, that’ll be good for non-cardmembers, at least. They can finally enjoy the sale!


----------



## mgrant

kadya said:


> Which style are you looking at? I’m a 7.5/8 and last year got the Short packable boots in a 7 and they are perfect. I am usually a 7 in the taller styles but go up to an 8 in the Chelsea styles. Hope that helps!


They are the black short version with the gray adjustable bit at the back. It did say to size down if you're a half size, but I feel like shoes that only come in whole sizes can be all over the place. Thank you for the info!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## bunnylou

Addicted to bags said:


> As a petite person, thank you. At 5'1 and at 107 lbs I look horrid in flared, bootcut or boyfriend jeans.



Same! Had my eye on a few other jeans styles in the sale, but as soon as I try them on, they will probably be NOPES.


----------



## randr21

nikki626 said:


> I agree too.. I love a flare jean.  The boyfriend or the slim straight categories work well for me.  My fiance' hates jeans that are too high waisted but I love a good 9/10/11 inch rise.  I'm over 40 there are no more low-rise jeans in my future. I have the rag n bone boyfriend slim on my wish list


I think low rise sometimes look better on me, bc I dont have a long torso nor much of a booty and high rise emphasizes the flatness. I still have lots of high rise bootcuts in my closet from years back so I'm only selectively getting a few high rise ones. You should check out frame le catroux flare if you like high rise wide leg.

I think the rag & bone dre style is the bf cut? Slim version is great, same with AG bf. Own both and love both.


----------



## Mallpro1

Morning all! I was able to shop this morning and just added my full wish list to cart. Was disappointed the On Clouds in Rock Rose and Halogen Cutout Mock Neck top in black XS was also already sold out at 5:30am central. Crazy! I do need new running shoes but I guess this is a sign to get to a running shoe store and be properly fitted anyway 

I was able to grab -

Two sets of Moonlight short PJs in black and grey
A bunch of Hanky Panky undies
Nordstrom Signature Asymmetric Mock Neck top in ivory
Good American Coated Ankle skinny jean
Halogen crew neck sweater in burgundy
Nordstrom Trimmed Buckle Belt (someone here recommended it, so thank you to that poster! )
North Face Ancha Hooded Parka
Zella Live In Cutout Rib Tank Dress
BB Dakota Odessa Shirtdress
Alo Airlift leggings in pink lava

I scheduled what I could for pick up today, looking forward to that immediate gratification


----------



## rutabaga

randr21 said:


> Yes, wear what you like and feel best in. Don't only listen to trends. Those keds platforms are very cute. Will go great with the KftK bf jeans.
> 
> I missed the Nike crewneck last year since I got the Alo and Zella amazing ones. Do not get the Alo's bc it looked great, but pilled horribly after 2 or 3 washes.



I wash my Alo mockneck on cold inside out and air dry. Mine has held up well, but I purchased it directly from Alo since my NAS order last year was cancelled.


----------



## nikki626

randr21 said:


> I think low rise sometimes look better on me, bc I dont have a long torso nor much of a booty and high rise emphasizes the flatness. I still have lots of high rise bootcuts in my closet from years back so I'm only selectively getting a few high rise ones. You should check out frame le catroux if you like high rise wide leg.
> 
> I think the rag&bone dre style is the bf cut? Slim version is great, same with AG bf. Own both and love both.



I'm all leg and no torso, generally I need a 30inch or more inseam for the jeans to good on me, in my opinion, I have had good luck with Paige, Madewell and J.crew in the past, for different varieties of jeans


----------



## rutabaga

I normally buy LM caviar sticks but didn’t like the shades in this year’s set. Is this a good price for BB? it’s not further reduced like the other beauty items. There are four shades but they seem like minis. I looked for this yesterday in-store but didn’t see it.

BOBBI BROWN Full Size Dual-Ended Long-Wear Cream Shadow Stick Set


----------



## vivi24

mgrant said:


> Curious about the Hunter rain boots in the sale. For those who have Hunters, if I'm a 7.5 should I go for a 7 or 8? Would just be wearing normal socks with them, not super thick ones.



Hi,
I also wear a 7.5 and in Hunters I wear a 7, there is plenty of room.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

I stayed up last night & my order (13 items) looks like it's going through - I noticed I did accidentally double order a pair of earrings! The hazards of on line shopping at midnight!


----------



## sabrunka

Hey all, the hanky panky panties say buy more save more, but how many do you need to buy and what are the additional savings? Thanks!

Edit: nvm I can see on desktop, 4 for $59


----------



## sabrunka

lovemyrescues said:


> I know they are having issues getting stock right now (shipping from overseas) and I bet a lot of sold out items will pop up at the end of the month.



I do hope this is the case! My other coat option was the rag and bone greenish brown coat, but the Reiss one was my real "need". Oh well, fingers crossed!


----------



## titania029

mgrant said:


> Curious about the Hunter rain boots in the sale. For those who have Hunters, if I'm a 7.5 should I go for a 7 or 8? Would just be wearing normal socks with them, not super thick ones.



I'm usually 6.5, and I wear a 7 in the Hunter Chelsea. I have wide feet, so the 7 was much better fit than 6.


----------



## aob

sabrunka said:


> I do hope this is the case! My other coat option was the rag and bone greenish brown coat, but the Reiss one was my real "need". Oh well, fingers crossed!


If I'm correct, that Reiss coat was unlined.  If that's the case, I'm sure we'll see lots of returns, as unlined coats are not everybody's cup of tea.  I have an unlined double-faced wool coat and love it, but maybe that's just me...


----------



## mgrant

vivi24 said:


> Hi,
> I also wear a 7.5 and in Hunters I wear a 7, there is plenty of room.


Great! Thanks so much!


----------



## randr21

rutabaga said:


> I wash my Alo mockneck on cold inside out and air dry. Mine has held up well, but I purchased it directly from Alo since my NAS order last year was cancelled.



Thanks, I will try the inside out. I never wash besides cold setting and never dry it bc I know it has a lot of synthetic materials. It's oddly only around shoulder area too.


----------



## randr21

nikki626 said:


> I'm all leg and no torso, generally I need a 30inch or more inseam for the jeans to good on me, in my opinion, I have had good luck with Paige, Madewell and Jcrew in the past, for different varieties of jeans



With high rise, your legs must look impossibly long. I'm jelly. It's good to know what works for our figures, and to try different styles. Jeans can be finicky and need lots of trial and error, even within a particular brand.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## pinkdblonde

Miss Burberry said:


> If anyone is like me and was disappointed to find the On Clowdflow Running Shoes in Rock Rose out of stock within a few hours of the sale going live I have a suggestion.  The SAME shoe is showing as available at regular price.  The regular price On Clowdflow Running Shoes have the same item number and all sizes appear to be in stock.  I was able to chat with customer service to order the full price shoe and have it adjusted to the AS price.  I hope this helps!
> Who would have thought running shoes would be the only thing on my list to be out of stock 4 hours into the sale? Not me!



I expected it because the same thing happened last year with the on shoes! I snagged a pair in restocks/returns and love them!


----------



## coffeecup1828

Just got home from my morning shopping...

Wow, my store had only a portion of my wishlist.

I was able to order everything I wanted, though, and see my “big ticket” items in person (Jenni Kayne mules and Vinader necklace).

My haul isn’t super exciting, but im happy to answer questions if you have them.

JENNI KAYNE Mule
MONICA VINADER Naida Pavé Diamond Open Circle Pendant Necklace
RAILS Ingrid Raw Hem Long Sleeve Button-Up Shirt
RAILS Theo Dip Dye Sweatshirt
CLUB MONACO Twansia Stripe Side Twist Dress
RAILS Ellis Long Sleeve Button-Up Shirt
MADEWELL Pickford Pullover Sweater
FRAME Le Garcon Straight Leg Jeans
BLONDO Suri Waterproof Slip-On Sneaker
MADEWELL Belmont Donegal Mock Neck Sweater
PAIGE Cindy Exposed Button Fly Jeans 
NEST NEW YORK Full Size Bamboo & Grapefruit Reed Diffuser Set 
CHARLOTTE TILBURY Full Size Collagen Lip Bath Lip Gloss with Pillow Talk Set
RMS BEAUTY Summer Essentials Full Size Bronzer, Luminizer & Lip Balm Set


----------



## StacyLynn624

Everything on my list is still available except the Rock Rose On Clouds, the short moonlight pj set & the moonlight nightshirt in leopard.

The moonlight stuff is only sold out in XXS. I wear an XS in the target brand, but I'd ordered an XS from Nordstrom before several years ago and returned it for the XXS. Ugh! I like to have the short & long in the same color so I can wear the pants with the short sleeve top.

I can't shop until Wednesday.

I bought a bunch of jeans last year, so I'm not getting any. I only buy trendy jeans if I can find them for under $50. I still have a pair of bootcut Citizens of Humanity Kelleys from like 15 years ago that still fit.


----------



## Susies71

Please Remind me if an item is sold out can we still look it up if we haven’t saved it?


----------



## nikki626

randr21 said:


> With high rise, your legs must look impossibly long. I'm jelly. It's good to know what works for our figures, and to try different styles. Jeans can be finicky and need lots of trial and error, even within a particular brand.



Yes Im literally two legs attached to a torso.  Jeans are the worse... followed very closely by bathing suits


----------



## spartanwoman

spartanwoman said:


> I have my appt with my SA today at noon, but she already bought me many items online that were not in our store. She did this through the style board. Sadly those OnCloudflow tennies are indeed sold out already on the morning of day 1!


OK i just got back from the store. They DO have plenty of the On Cloud shoes in store. She said the website is just not showing some things as some of the colors are new and it's not updated for some reason. I found them to be a bit narrow so i did not get them.
Also I am an Ambassador but got the golden ticket to shop on day 1 of Icon. I asked how they determined who got that and she said it was based on how close you were to Icon level. So if you were just below that, you got the golden ticket.


----------



## vt2159

Susies71 said:


> Please Remind me if an item is sold out can we still look it up if we haven’t saved it?



I just tried with one of my sold out items, both by description and item #, and it didn’t appear on the search. Though I’ve searched on Google with the description and the word “Nordstrom” and usually it comes up with the Nordstrom link to the sold out item. Let me know if you need any help!


----------



## spartanwoman

I got these TB boots in the brown. They are SO MUCH PRETTIER on than they seem in the pictures, and very comfortable! Highly recommend!

TORY BURCH Chelsea 70mm Lug Bootie


----------



## bunnylou

nikki626 said:


> Yes Im literally to legs attached to a torso.  Jeans are the worse... followed very closely by bathing suits



Midi dresses must look fantastic on you!


----------



## vt2159

The newest edition to my sold out list is this Coach bag in blue. I was able to order it when the sale launched, but it’s still in the getting ready phase.


----------



## StacyLynn624

spartanwoman said:


> OK i just got back from the store. They DO have plenty of the On Cloud shoes in store. She said the website is just not showing some things as some of the colors are new and it's not updated for some reason. I found them to be a bit narrow so i did not get them.
> Also I am an Ambassador but got the golden ticket to shop on day 1 of Icon. I asked how they determined who got that and she said it was based on how close you were to Icon level. So if you were just below that, you got the golden ticket.



I suspected that. I was one of those who spent like $2,001 last year and got screwed when they combined the bottom two levels. I got a pass to shop Ambassador level, even though I was no where near close to $5k (and never will be).


----------



## sabrunka

spartanwoman said:


> OK i just got back from the store. They DO have plenty of the On Cloud shoes in store. She said the website is just not showing some things as some of the colors are new and it's not updated for some reason. I found them to be a bit narrow so i did not get them.
> Also I am an Ambassador but got the golden ticket to shop on day 1 of Icon. I asked how they determined who got that and she said it was based on how close you were to Icon level. So if you were just below that, you got the golden ticket.



Ohhh... I got the golden ticket to start shopping Wednesday in store instead of the usual Friday, so I wonder if I was close to Ambassador? Regardless, I was honored! Lol.


----------



## aob

sabrunka said:


> Ohhh... I got the golden ticket to start shopping Wednesday in store instead of the usual Friday, so I wonder if I was close to Ambassador? Regardless, I was honored! Lol.


Actually, I got one of those passes to shop early last year.  Maybe I'll still get one this year.  Honestly, I don't think it had anything to do with how much I spent during the year.  I think they're just trying to get more foot traffic in the stores, knowing we will purchase more if we see, touch, try on, and in-store shopping is still way down this year.


----------



## mpls_doodle

I’m so excited for this years sale! Not even because I want to buy a ton but because of just mentally feels like such a relief to have this little piece of normalcy back. I’ll be shopping Wednesday 8 am at Bellevue square! Has anyone tried on or seen in person the Paul Green Jano lug sole bootie or the La Canadienne Mila?

I’m super sad to see some of the yearly main stays not in the sale this year! Where the heck are the antica farmacista diffusers and the Jack Black beard lube??!!


----------



## lovemyrescues

I just got back from in store shopping.  From what I kept hearing they only got 40% of what they expected due to many items (a majority Nordstrom made items) stuck in transit.  You can order it now and it will get to you eventually.  If it is something that they normally have but marked down for the sale the SA can price adjust it.

I found some really cute items that I will post in a bit. The Ted Baker long grey sweater was cute but itchy. I passed on the Paige Resa Blouse because I have enough black tops and the blue did not look good on me.

I had to order the Moonlight PJs as they are stuck in transit along with the Treasure & Bond Oversize Hooded Sweater, Zella Amazing Crewneck Sweatshirt, Everyday Ritual Deep V-Neck Cotton Caftan (drop ships), v neck Nordstrom Moonlight Comfort Layer T-Shirt (others in store full price and adjusted).

In store I got:
Avec Les Filles Plaid Shawl Collar Coat (sized down)
FRAME Le Sylvie Crop Straight Raw Edge Jeans (Bonhill)
FRAME Le Garcon Straight Leg Jeans (Dublin)
Rails Hunter Button-Up Shirt in OLIVE JET LIGHTNING (sized up)
ECCO Elaina Street Lace-Up Boot (Women)
ECCO Elaina II Chelsea Boot (Women)
Jo Malone London™ Fig & Lotus Flower Cologne (not part of sale but smells great)
NEST New York Full Size Bamboo & Grapefruit Reed Diffuser Set ($100 Value)
L'Occitane Almond Shower Duo Set ($78 Value)
Natori Bliss Perfection Underwire Contour Bra (comfy)
Natori Bliss Perfection Contour Soft Cup Bra (no underwire and great for busty ladies)
Urban Decay All Nighter Long-Lasting Makeup Setting Spray Set ($81 Value)
Zella Live In Jogger Pants
Thread & Supply Shirt Jacket in grey
Barefoot Dreams® 2-Pack Crew Socks
Nordstrom Moonlight Luxe Comfort Layer Long Sleeve T-Shirt
Nordstrom Moonlight Comfort Layer T-Shirt
Natori Bliss Cotton Girl Briefs (Buy More & Save)
Zella Assorted 2-Pack Above the Ankle Hiking Socks


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

rutabaga said:


> Sorry! Hope I didn’t offend you. As I’ve gotten older I’ve become less concerned with trends and I also find SM to be very uncomfortable. For a while I shopped the higher end Steven line.


Not at all, no big Steve Madden fangirl here  I think it highly depends on the shoe, I have some of the Birkenstock dupe sandals and those I find very comfortable, as well as a pair of sneakers that I really like as they zip on the sides so I don't have to untie them and very easy to get on and off (I have other sneakers that are a pain to get on/off).  I think the different line names (Steve Madden, Madden Girl, Steven) are just a marketing gimmick, I have seen almost identical shoe models being sold under these different labels, seems some are marketed more to discount stores and some to better stores like Nordstrom, but no discernible difference in the product.


----------



## lovemyrescues

As promised from post I just did here are the photos


----------



## lexibrenna

StacyLynn624 said:


> I suspected that. I was one of those who spent like $2,001 last year and got screwed when they combined the bottom two levels. I got a pass to shop Ambassador level, even though I was no where near close to $5k (and never will be).


I was screwed too.  Not happy about that.  May I ask how you got a pass?  I've already spent over $3,000 but I'm not dropping $1500+ right now just to jump to Ambassador.


----------



## KGracr22

Fashion is Art said:


> Hi
> 
> I agree with Erin and would not invest in skinny jeans.  I live in Europe and the shift away from skinny’s is visible.  Wear the ones you already own but I wouldn’t buy more.  I don’t follow influencers but I have seen Erin through this forum.  She seams to be good .  I have young nieces and when I bought baggy jeans last Christmas they loved them.  They don’t were skinny any more.


This is a clear marketing trick. With this you will have to buy new tops and shoes. I get trends but shifts like this all very planned and manipulative to drive sales. The fashion industry gets you to feel like you're out of fashion, they will wait out a style for 4-5 years (enough time that you purged the replaced style) and then reintroduce it. I kept all my old bootcuts for this reason. They will do the same in 4-5 years when they bring skinny jeans back (save them if you can). So either be prepared to be "influenced" and buy new stuff to wear what instagram is pushing or wear whatever you want. I really don't think it's that big of a deal, wear what you feel good in. I have too many fab boots that go with skinny jeans to give them up right now.


----------



## tripamy

I'm Ambassador, but got a golden ticket to shop today, I wasn't going to, but I happened to be free...I went to the South Shore Plaza (Boston), and was sorely disappointed in that NOT ONE clothing item or shoe I wanted (out of @20) was on the floor! I couldn't believe how sparse it was. I was also the only one shopping for much of the time. Jewelry was also sparse, but handbags looked ok...I didn't want anything there so didn't really look there. The Athleisure looked to be better stocked, and they had 2/3 of the beauty stuff I wanted. 

Based on what I saw, there will be a ton of popbacks/returns, because everyone will have to order online vs. try on in store.


----------



## EShops85

Bummed because two things I really wanted (L'agence Blazer and Spanx skirt) are already sold out. Hoping for popbacks as people make returns. I checked out my local store this weekend, they had all the sale merchandise out but roped off. I didn't see either of those pieces in store.

Has anyone tried the Commando neoprene leggings? Looking for a more substantial legging to replace my old J.Crew Pixie Pants. TIA!


----------



## NorCarGirl

I shopped at Valley Fair Nordstrom this afternoon, which is under construction, so it was a bit scattered.  However, two things I wanted to share.  I loved the Reiss cargo pants and asked about them since they say sold out.  I was told they didn’t get them in their warehouse yet, so to just keep looking online everyday.  Last year the maison francis-kurkdjian paris baccarat rouge540 was part of the sale in the smaller bottle.  Now it’s just part of their regular stock for $180 for the small 1.1 oz size(which I think is what they charged last year during the sale).  Expensive stuff, but I know people loved it last year.

I shopped the store for roughly an hour and purchased 5 things for myself and two pairs of jeans for my teenager.  The Club Monaco striped twist dress is a great material and surprised me how much I liked it, but their tie waist top material was thick and scratchy, not soft like I wanted.

Happy shopping these next few days!  I hope y’all get some nice items!


----------



## lovemyrescues

EShops85 said:


> Bummed because two things I really wanted (L'agence Blazer and Spanx skirt) are already sold out. Hoping for popbacks as people make returns. I checked out my local store this weekend, they had all the sale merchandise out but roped off. I didn't see either of those pieces in store.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Commando neoprene leggings? Looking for a more substantial legging to replace my old J.Crew Pixie Pants. TIA!


I don’t think they are sold out I do not think they got them at the warehouse yet.


----------



## bodybuild36

mpls_doodle said:


> I’m so excited for this years sale! Not even because I want to buy a ton but because of just mentally feels like such a relief to have this little piece of normalcy back. I’ll be shopping Wednesday 8 am at Bellevue square! Has anyone tried on or seen in person the Paul Green Jano lug sole bootie or the La Canadienne Mila?
> 
> I’m super sad to see some of the yearly main stays not in the sale this year! Where the heck are the antica farmacista diffusers and the Jack Black beard lube??!!


I saw the Paul Greens.  I tried them on but went with the Paul Green combat boots and the gunmetal crinkle instead.  I am short with muscular calves and the Jano hit me in a weird spot.  But they are very comfortable.


----------



## bodybuild36

spartanwoman said:


> OK i just got back from the store. They DO have plenty of the On Cloud shoes in store. She said the website is just not showing some things as some of the colors are new and it's not updated for some reason. I found them to be a bit narrow so i did not get them.
> Also I am an Ambassador but got the golden ticket to shop on day 1 of Icon. I asked how they determined who got that and she said it was based on how close you were to Icon level. So if you were just below that, you got the golden ticket.


Same with my store.  They had the rose on clouds.  I bought them and they run TTS.


----------



## luvcoach2

I shopped online since couldn't make it to the store. Curious if anyone has seen the La Montelliana Bluma black boots or Animalier boots?


----------



## buggiewomma

Just want to say wooooooo! I love when the icons start shopping and sharing! Anyone wanna have a midnight party tomorrow night with me? I am apparently an Ambassador, which I have stopped trying to understand. I shop when they tell me to.


----------



## toujours*chic

buggiewomma said:


> Just want to say wooooooo! I love when the icons start shopping and sharing! Anyone wanna have a midnight party tomorrow night with me? I am apparently an Ambassador, which I have stopped trying to understand. I shop when they tell me to.


I don't think I am going to go in-store with the golden pass (Icon jr./Ambassador)- I will wait for the online access. Too bad they did not allow online early access with the pass. I will party with fellow Ambs tomorrow night!


----------



## joyjooy

coffeecup1828 said:


> Just got home from my morning shopping...
> 
> Wow, my store had only a portion of my wishlist.
> 
> I was able to order everything I wanted, though, and see my “big ticket” items in person (Jenni Kayne mules and Vinader necklace).
> 
> My haul isn’t super exciting, but im happy to answer questions if you have them.
> 
> JENNI KAYNE Mule
> MONICA VINADER Naida Pavé Diamond Open Circle Pendant Necklace
> RAILS Ingrid Raw Hem Long Sleeve Button-Up Shirt
> RAILS Theo Dip Dye Sweatshirt
> CLUB MONACO Twansia Stripe Side Twist Dress
> RAILS Ellis Long Sleeve Button-Up Shirt
> MADEWELL Pickford Pullover Sweater
> FRAME Le Garcon Straight Leg Jeans
> BLONDO Suri Waterproof Slip-On Sneaker
> MADEWELL Belmont Donegal Mock Neck Sweater
> PAIGE Cindy Exposed Button Fly Jeans
> NEST NEW YORK Full Size Bamboo & Grapefruit Reed Diffuser Set
> CHARLOTTE TILBURY Full Size Collagen Lip Bath Lip Gloss with Pillow Talk Set
> RMS BEAUTY Summer Essentials Full Size Bronzer, Luminizer & Lip Balm Set
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134654
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134656
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134658


Thank you for sharing your purchase and wishlist. I have a couple of similar items also on my wishlist. Unsure if you were able to pick them up at the store today, but I would love to know the quality of the RAILS v-neck shirt (white one is on my wishlist) and Jenny Kayne mule. I am eligible to shop this Wed.


----------



## joyjooy

sabrunka said:


> I am SO bummed out. The item I wanted the most is now completely sold out in every size.. come on!!!  I hope I can catch a restock.
> 
> View attachment 5134415


Keep checking online for returns.  This was a recommended item from every influencer out there who posted about the Nordstrom sale.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Michelle1x

Michelle1x said:


> I wonder if they are going to run out of the Bony Levy Fancy Yellow Diamond Cocktail Ring?
> Fortunately I am an icon so I can get my order in on Monday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130498



OH NOOOOOO!   Somebody snared my cocktail ring, its OOS!

I was just adding up all my spare change and trying to locate all the coins behind my couch and in my car, and pffft!  my ring disappears.

My only hope now is a restock


----------



## Michelle1x

vt2159 said:


> The newest edition to my sold out list is this Coach bag in blue. I was able to order it when the sale launched, but it’s still in the getting ready phase.
> View attachment 5134726
> View attachment 5134726


I'm looking at that same Coach bag.  Have you seen it IRL?  What fits in that bag, it seems like it might be a challenge.


----------



## joyjooy

I love graphic tees for a casual day off work, and a few Daydreamer graphic tees caught my eye. In particular, I am interested in the Kiss World Tour Graphic Tee. Is anyone familiar with Daydreamer tees? Price is a bit high for a graphic tee, or is that their cost these days! Hopefully, the quality is decent.


----------



## randr21

buggiewomma said:


> Just want to say wooooooo! I love when the icons start shopping and sharing! Anyone wanna have a midnight party tomorrow night with me? I am apparently an Ambassador, which I have stopped trying to understand. I shop when they tell me to.


Can you imagine if we took this thread and upgraded it to a zoom party? Icons can share their loot and advice and then ambassadors and so on with everyone's hauls. No influencers, just good old live reviews. Alcoholic beverages optional. Just need to figure out how to appear as an avatar but still show the goodies.


----------



## coffeecup1828

Thought I’d post photos of the few things I was able to get in person today. The Blondo sneakers I would size up 1/2 size, the fuz makes them snug if you’ve got a wide foot or high instep.

Jenni Kayne mules were a surprise hit...they stay on so well and the construction is great. True chocolate in person.

MV necklace I love. Good presence for the money, but I’ve never bought any MV so idk how it’ll hold up.
The rest is Rails and the Madewell sweater. Btw anyone on the fence about the roll neck (vertical ribbed, not this one pictured) Madewell sweater...I tried it on today. I’m fairly sensitive to itch, and it wasn’t super soft but I had no trouble wearing it. I ordered it in the Snow color.

BLONDO Suri Waterproof Slip-On Sneaker
JENNI KAYNE Mule
MONICA VINADER Naida Pavé Diamond Open Circle Pendant Necklace
RAILS Theo Dip Dye Sweatshirt
MADEWELL Pickford Pullover Sweater


----------



## mpls_doodle

joyjooy said:


> I love graphic tees for a casual day off work, and a few Daydreamer graphic tees caught my eye. In particular, I am interested in the Kiss World Tour Graphic Tee. Is anyone familiar with Daydreamer tees? Price is a bit high for a graphic tee, or is that their cost these days! Hopefully, the quality is decent.


I have like a million Daydreamer tees! I love them and they are def worth the anniversary price! They are soft and high quality. I wear mine to death and they have held up so well. (I do not put them in dryer tho so can’t speak to how they hold up in a dryer)


----------



## buggiewomma

joyjooy said:


> I love graphic tees for a casual day off work, and a few Daydreamer graphic tees caught my eye. In particular, I am interested in the Kiss World Tour Graphic Tee. Is anyone familiar with Daydreamer tees? Price is a bit high for a graphic tee, or is that their cost these days! Hopefully, the quality is decent.


The daydreamer band tees are really nice - 100% cotton and very soft. They hold up well since they are not a poly blend (no pilling!). They are *almost* as nice as the madeworn band tees, so relatively speaking they are a good deal (ha!). I want the Queen tee!


----------



## brokeshopper

I was excited for the Free People Clean and Minimal jacket in Pearl! Sadly already sold out.


----------



## buggiewomma

randr21 said:


> Can you imagine if we took this thread and upgraded it to a zoom party? Icons can share their loot and advice and then ambassadors and so on with everyone's hauls. No influencers, just good old live reviews. Alcoholic beverages optional. Just need to figure out how to appear as an avatar but still show the goodies.


Yes! love it! like... instead of those zoom backgrounds where only your face shows for work meetings, we need the opposite - real background and body with an avatar face. lol.


----------



## randr21

buggiewomma said:


> Yes! love it! like... instead of those zoom backgrounds where only your face shows for work meetings, we need the opposite - real background and body with an avatar face. lol.


Wait, that might be possible? Wasn't there a viral video of a lawyer who appeared on zoom as a cat bc his secretary turned on some filter and he didnt know how to turn it off so he appeared for court on zoom as a cat. I'm laughing as I imagine us holding up bags and shoes as Elmo or smth.


----------



## AshJs3

Thanks for sharing everyone! I think I am also convinced to try a shacket!


----------



## sabrunka

coffeecup1828 said:


> Thought I’d post photos of the few things I was able to get in person today. The Blondo sneakers I would size up 1/2 size, the fuz makes them snug if you’ve got a wide foot or high instep.
> 
> Jenni Kayne mules were a surprise hit...they stay on so well and the construction is great. True chocolate in person.
> 
> MV necklace I love. Good presence for the money, but I’ve never bought any MV so idk how it’ll hold up.
> The rest is Rails and the Madewell sweater. Btw anyone on the fence about the roll neck (vertical ribbed, not this one pictured) Madewell sweater...I tried it on today. I’m fairly sensitive to itch, and it wasn’t super soft but I had no trouble wearing it. I ordered it in the Snow color.
> 
> View attachment 5134981
> View attachment 5134982
> View attachment 5134983
> View attachment 5134984
> View attachment 5134985
> View attachment 5134988


How do the mules fit? I see they are in whole sizes and also euro sizing is shown. Im a US 9.5 but usually wear a 41 in euro fitting shoes... not sure if I should do 40 or 41!


----------



## joyjooy

mpls_doodle said:


> I have like a million Daydreamer tees! I love them and they are def worth the anniversary price! They are soft and high quality. I wear mine to death and they have held up so well. (I do not put them in dryer tho so can’t speak to how they hold up in a dryer)


That is wonderful to hear! I am glad that they are soft and high quality. That is a biggie for me especially spending that much on a graphic tee. I am comparing it to my urban outfitters days for a $19.99 graphic tee.


----------



## lovemyrescues

AshJs3 said:


> Thanks for sharing everyone! I think I am also convinced to try a shacket!


I got this today and TTS https://www.nordstrom.com/s/thread-supply-shirt-jacket/5934105


----------



## lovemyrescues

I wanted to add this coat that I sized down in is AMAZING in person.  It is so soft and the right mix of camel and black.  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/avec-les-filles-plaid-shawl-collar-coat/5896380


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## joyjooy

Anyone had or plan to order online for pickup at the Nordstrom store the next day (unsure if next day is available)? Unsure if that is an option, but I figure that is a quick way for me to get my items and try it out in-store to see which size fits (ordering various sizes as I am in between sizes) and return those that don't work.


----------



## joyjooy

lovemyrescues said:


> I wanted to add this coat that I sized down in is AMAZING in person.  It is so soft and the right mix of camel and black.  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/avec-les-filles-plaid-shawl-collar-coat/5896380


The coat is gorgeous and matches my wardrobe (core colors mostly- black, navy, gray, white). I wish I didn't see this, as I will have to add it to my wishlist now. It has a liner too, which is nice.


----------



## buggiewomma

sabrunka said:


> How do the mules fit? I see they are in whole sizes and also euro sizing is shown. Im a US 9.5 but usually wear a 41 in euro fitting shoes... not sure if I should do 40 or 41!


I wear a 40 in this mule and I am a 9 normally.


----------



## lovemyrescues

joyjooy said:


> The coat is gorgeous and matches my wardrobe (core colors mostly- black, navy, gray, white). I wish I didn't see this, as I will have to add it to my wishlist now. It has a liner too, which is nice.


I am normally a medium and went to a small.


----------



## Westie lover

I had 11 items on my Wish List and only one remains. I’m not eligible to shop until the 16th since work(physician)was a higher priority than shopping during the events of the past year so I didn’t spend enough to qualify for a top tier access. I’m wondering if I just give it up. My SA left during the pandemic and I’m not sure I have the desire to obsessively stalk items for returns. Most of you have much more experience with these sales. Any thoughts on if I’m spinning my wheels even attempting to try and find them.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

I went in today and from my wish list, this is how it worked out:

Kept:
*Nike Air Zoom Pegasus 38 in white * (Very comfy for running - its the updated version of the Pegasus 37) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nike-air-zoom-pegasus-38-running-shoe-women/5753022?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Shoes/Sneakers & Athletic&color=100
*All Saints Canvas Tote in Black* (it has more structure and I like that it sits upright & has a detachable matching pouch vs the Longchamps expandable tote) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-celeste-carendon-canvas-tote/5928823?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Handbags & Accessories&color=001
*Northface Pardee Insulated Jacket in black *(True to size, Very lightweight jacket & has room for layering sweaters underneath) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/the-north-face-pardee-water-repellent-heatseeker-insulated-jacket/5500921?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=001
*Vince crewneck wool & cashmere and wool *(this was an impulse buy because the shell pink is beautiful and its surprisingly soft and non-itchy for a wool blend sweater) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vince-easy-fit-crewneck-wool-cashmere-sweater/5914158?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=690
*Tommy John second skin Lounge pants in grey and in black* (Lightweight lounge pants with side pockets. I bought the lounge shorts last year & love them) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tommy-john-second-skin-lounge-pants/5844227?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=061 https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tommy-john-second-skin-lounge-pants/5233441?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=001
*Natori Bliss Perfection Bra *(Very comfortable underwire -the colors are a little strange raffia and antique - neither are a true nude) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/natori-bliss-perfection-underwire-contour-bra/4654017?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=251
*YSL Full Size Volume Mascara *(Have not tried YSL mascara yet but I love the makeup bag it comes with) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...ersary Sale/Women/Beauty Exclusives&color=000

Did Not Like:
*Steve Madden Finn Chain Pointed Mule* (my true size 7.5 was too short and the 8 was too wide) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/steve-madden-finn-chain-pointed-toe-mule-women/5916851?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Shoes&color=463
*Vionic wilma waterproof boot *(the top part of the boot is wide and had a two inch gap around my ankle, defeats the purpose of the boot being waterproof) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vionic-wilma-waterproof-bootie-women/5903728?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Shoes/Booties&color=001
*Allsaints Lou Striped V neck sweater *(Massively oversized and not flattering) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-lou-stripe-v-neck-sweater/5721672?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=300
*BlanK NYC Faux leather bomber jacket with removable hood * (this replaced the Caslon jacket with removable hood from last year. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/caslon-...n&sp_campaign=T960FLSReceipt_080420_prodname3
I'm not a fan of the wider sleeves & the faux leather really looks faux) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/blanknyc-faux-leather-bomber-jacket-with-removable-hood/5895288?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing/Coats, Jackets & Blazers&color=001

Still waiting for updates on my online order. My SA said some things are marked "sold out" online but they are not. They are still waiting for inventory to arrive.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## vt2159

Michelle1x said:


> I'm looking at that same Coach bag.  Have you seen it IRL?  What fits in that bag, it seems like it might be a challenge.


I haven’t seen it IRL. It looks to not be available in stores near me for any of the colors, so I’m getting it shipped. I’m intrigued by the shape but I’m also wondering how much it carries and whether it’ll be a hassle to reach in and out of.


----------



## rutabaga

randr21 said:


> Wait, that might be possible? Wasn't there a viral video of a lawyer who appeared on zoom as a cat bc his secretary turned on some filter and he didnt know how to turn it off so he appeared for court on zoom as a cat. I'm laughing as I imagine us holding up bags and shoes as Elmo or smth.



Thay was my first though too. “Your honor, I am not a cat.”


----------



## rutabaga

SoCalGal2016 said:


> *BlanK NYC Faux leather bomber jacket with removable hood * (this replaced the Caslon jacket with removable hood from last year. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/caslon-...n&sp_campaign=T960FLSReceipt_080420_prodname3



I found this Caslon leather moto jacket w/detachable hood which is similar to the one offered the past two years. I used to wear mine all the time before wfh, so I’d say it’s worth the cost:



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5872871
		


ETA: I checked mine from 2019 and my pockets have zippers instead of welt pockets w/faux snap closures.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

rutabaga said:


> I found this Caslon leather moto jacket w/detachable hood which is similar to the one offered the past two years. I used to wear mine all the time before wfh, so I’d say it’s worth the cost:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5872871



It looks like last years Caslon's jacket but a bit more expensive ($178.90 vs. $199.90).  They didn't have any Anniversary Sale Caslon or All-saints leather jackets in-store this year.


----------



## randr21

Westie lover said:


> I had 11 items on my Wish List and only one remains. I’m not eligible to shop until the 16th since work(physician)was a higher priority than shopping during the events of the past year so I didn’t spend enough to qualify for a top tier access. I’m wondering if I just give it up. My SA left during the pandemic and I’m not sure I have the desire to obsessively stalk items for returns. Most of you have much more experience with these sales. Any thoughts on if I’m spinning my wheels even attempting to try and find them.


No need to obsess, they're just things. Make it recreational and check your list when you have time. Even better, replace a bad habit like biting your nails or smth similar with a quick look see of your list. Supposedly, you get a notification if smth comes back in stock from your wish list, but I give it a 50% success rate. Looking at your list is more reliable.


----------



## glitterHips

I’m a lurker, not much of a poster… the store near me closed and my SA moved to Miami. They courtesy shipped what they had in store overnight and he ordered the rest.

I’m most excited to try on this coat. I’m noticing they my online items are shipping in descending price order. In other words most expensive items were shipped within an hour of ordering them.

I also ordered a few of the max Mara leisure pieces. I haven’t tried that line so I’m curious! I wanted the Reiss beige coat and the blue dress but didn’t get either one. I did get the ivory one. If anyone is interested in photos, I can share as items start arriving. I can also share where I’m returning items that don’t work for me if anyone is interested.

ST. JOHN COLLECTION Herringbone Wool Blend Coat


----------



## LadyMartin

Ambassador with golden pass to shop Icon.  None of the Encore jackets/coats were available in my store. Nothing on my size 11 shoe wishlist was available instore either.   Had to console myself with picking up beauty, socks and a LC & a Tumi backpack (and ordering my shoes to ship to store) to make the trip worth it today.  I will join the rest of you online tomorrow.  (Funny how I used to think all the Icons snagged my bigfoot shoes....apparently the store just does not get them.   No more Icon level envy for me.


----------



## JeninOrlando

I have 185 things on my wish list. I think im going to have to scale down.


----------



## kadya

Went in-store to pick up my orders and also browse a bit. My store was also pretty sparse, but it was nice to see some things in person. I really don’t have much to share since several items I purchased are repeats of last year - looking at you, Zella Amazing Crewneck - or the tried-and-true beauty items like Slip silk scrunchies and Oribe that don’t need a full review.

A few r notes:

The Sorel Joan of Arctic wedge didn’t slip off my heel like in years past, and that made me excited so I bought them right then. The leather is also a little smoother it seems like However, I’m just not as over-the-moon as I thought I would be with them. Plus they left black marks on my fingers. Probably going back. I should love a pair of shoes for $130.

The Caslon Miller boots will be a great pair to have when I don’t want to necessarily wear my nicest boots - like to an apple orchard after a rainy day - but still want a sturdy leather pair with a lug sole. Super well-constructed and really nice leather.

These Kendra Scott earrings are cute and not too flashy, but they are kind of loud! If jingly earrings bother you, don’t get these lol.

The Zella Cara hoodie is super comfy, but the elbow seam is a little weird. I mean I’m gonna keep it for $30, the sizing is great and I like everything else, but WHY the random elbow seam?

On Cloudflow rock/rose is as pretty as it looks online and was true to size. I’m an 8 in all workout shoes and these proved no exception. One thing - the laces are LONG!

Zella leggings still aren’t great. The pocket leggings have the WEIRDEST tiny pocket placement, and the live-ins are just so, so see-through. I was shopping in my old live-ins and compared the two…night and day thickness-wise. UGH. I keep hoping they’ll go back eventually so I try every year but this is not the year, friends.

I didn’t like any of the Sweaty Betty prints for the power pocket leggings, but these Super Sculpt ones were really nice in person! $70 for leggings is hard to swallow so they are on my “maybe later” list, but I was an unexpected fan of this style.

My sleeper hit was the Marc Fisher Nairy boot!! I saw these in person and that was IT. The leather is sooooo nice and they’re pretty lightweight. I can’t wait to wear these.

I really tried hard to see what was out there that wasn’t skinny jeans and grabbed a pair of the AG Ex-Boyfriend slim jeans to try on. I love AG, so I was thinking these would be a win. NOPE. The pockets didn’t start till halfway down my backside, making for a wholly unflattering look. Guess I’ll die in my skinny jeans 

In case you haven’t made it to a store to check anything out yet, I’ll throw up a couple photos of the shoes & one of the earrings. First up is the Marc Fisher boots






Caslon






OnCloud






Sorels




Kendra Scott Liza earrings


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## bunnylou

JeninOrlando said:


> I have 185 things on my wish list. I think im going to have to scale down.



Or you could add a few more for a nice round 200!


----------



## randr21

rutabaga said:


> Thay was my first though too. “Your honor, I am not a cat.”


Sadly, I googled the video and the filter covers avatar and background so party mode off until further notice. Anyone related to Zoom CEO? You never know, this could be a marketable feature for his product!


----------



## randr21

glitterHips said:


> I’m a lurker, not much of a poster… the store near me closed and my SA moved to Miami. They courtesy shipped what they had in store overnight and he ordered the rest.
> 
> I’m most excited to try on this coat. I’m noticing they my online items are shipping in descending price order. In other words most expensive items were shipped within an hour of ordering them.
> 
> I also ordered a few of the max Mara leisure pieces. I haven’t tried that line so I’m curious! I wanted the Reiss beige coat and the blue dress but didn’t get either one. I did get the ivory one. If anyone is interested in photos, I can share as items start arriving. I can also share where I’m returning items that don’t work for me if anyone is interested.


Hey, this thread is nothing if not entertaining and educational so lurkers and posters unite in fun and frivolity!

Since you mentioned MM leisure, have you seen the luscious purple tie coat from MM main line? It's an investment coat but really pretty. I have their coats and they're worth the sale price.


----------



## HeatherGrace

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I went in today and from my wish list, this is how it worked out:
> 
> Kept:
> *Nike Air Zoom Pegasus 38 in white * (Very comfy for running - its the updated version of the Pegasus 37) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nike-air-zoom-pegasus-38-running-shoe-women/5753022?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Shoes/Sneakers & Athletic&color=100
> *All Saints Canvas Tote in Black* (it has more structure and I like that it sits upright & has a detachable matching pouch vs the Longchamps expandable tote) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-celeste-carendon-canvas-tote/5928823?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Handbags & Accessories&color=001
> *Northface Pardee Insulated Jacket in black *(True to size, Very lightweight jacket & has room for layering sweaters underneath) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/the-north-face-pardee-water-repellent-heatseeker-insulated-jacket/5500921?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=001
> *Vince crewneck wool & cashmere and wool *(this was an impulse buy because the shell pink is beautiful and its surprisingly soft and non-itchy for a wool blend sweater) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vince-easy-fit-crewneck-wool-cashmere-sweater/5914158?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=690
> *Tommy John second skin Lounge pants in grey and in black* (Lightweight lounge pants with side pockets. I bought the lounge shorts last year & love them) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tommy-john-second-skin-lounge-pants/5844227?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=061 https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tommy-john-second-skin-lounge-pants/5233441?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=001
> *Natori Bliss Perfection Bra *(Very comfortable underwire -the colors are a little strange raffia and antique - neither are a true nude) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/natori-bliss-perfection-underwire-contour-bra/4654017?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=251
> *YSL Full Size Volume Mascara *(Have not tried YSL mascara yet but I love the makeup bag it comes with) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-full-size-volume-effet-faux-cils-mascara-set-70-value/5918991?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Beauty Exclusives&color=000
> 
> Did Not Like:
> *Steve Madden Finn Chain Pointed Mule* (my true size 7.5 was too short and the 8 was too wide) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/steve-madden-finn-chain-pointed-toe-mule-women/5916851?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Shoes&color=463
> *Vionic wilma waterproof boot *(the top part of the boot is wide and had a two inch gap around my ankle, defeats the purpose of the boot being waterproof) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vionic-wilma-waterproof-bootie-women/5903728?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Shoes/Booties&color=001
> *Allsaints Lou Striped V neck sweater *(Massively oversized and not flattering) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-lou-stripe-v-neck-sweater/5721672?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=300
> *BlanK NYC Faux leather bomber jacket with removable hood * (this replaced the Caslon jacket with removable hood from last year. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/caslon-...n&sp_campaign=T960FLSReceipt_080420_prodname3
> I'm not a fan of the wider sleeves & the faux leather really looks faux) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/blanknyc-faux-leather-bomber-jacket-with-removable-hood/5895288?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing/Coats, Jackets & Blazers&color=001
> 
> Still waiting for updates on my online order. My SA said some things are marked "sold out" online but they are not. They are still waiting for inventory to arrive.  Fingers crossed!


I was very curious about that All Saints sweater - will look for a different option now.
Good to know sold out online may not tell the whole story!


----------



## randr21

kadya said:


> Went in-store to pick up my orders and also browse a bit. My store was also pretty sparse, but it was nice to see some things in person. I really don’t have much to share since several items I purchased are repeats of last year - looking at you, Zella Amazing Crewneck - or the tried-and-true beauty items like Slip silk scrunchies and Oribe that don’t need a full review.
> 
> A few r notes:
> 
> The Sorel Joan of Arctic wedge didn’t slip off my heel like in years past, and that made me excited so I bought them right then. The leather is also a little smoother it seems like However, I’m just not as over-the-moon as I thought I would be with them. Plus they left black marks on my fingers. Probably going back. I should love a pair of shoes for $130.
> 
> The Caslon Miller boots will be a great pair to have when I don’t want to necessarily wear my nicest boots - like to an apple orchard after a rainy day - but still want a sturdy leather pair with a lug sole. Super well-constructed and really nice leather.
> 
> These Kendra Scott earrings are cute and not too flashy, but they are kind of loud! If jingly earrings bother you, don’t get these lol.
> 
> The Zella Cara hoodie is super comfy, but the elbow seam is a little weird. I mean I’m gonna keep it for $30, the sizing is great and I like everything else, but WHY the random elbow seam?
> 
> On Cloudflow rock/rose is as pretty as it looks online and was true to size. I’m an 8 in all workout shoes and these proved no exception. One thing - the laces are LONG!
> 
> Zella leggings still aren’t great. The pocket leggings have the WEIRDEST tiny pocket placement, and the live-ins are just so, so see-through. I was shopping in my old live-ins and compared the two…night and day thickness-wise. UGH. I keep hoping they’ll go back eventually so I try every year but this is not the year, friends.
> 
> I didn’t like any of the Sweaty Betty prints for the power pocket leggings, but these Super Sculpt ones were really nice in person! $70 for leggings is hard to swallow so they are on my “maybe later” list, but I was an unexpected fan of this style.
> 
> My sleeper hit was the Marc Fisher Nairy boot!! I saw these in person and that was IT. The leather is sooooo nice and they’re pretty lightweight. I can’t wait to wear these.
> 
> I really tried hard to see what was out there that wasn’t skinny jeans and grabbed a pair of the AG Ex-Boyfriend slim jeans to try on. I love AG, so I was thinking these would be a win. NOPE. The pockets didn’t start till halfway down my backside, making for a wholly unflattering look. Guess I’ll die in my skinny jeans
> 
> In case you haven’t made it to a store to check anything out yet, I’ll throw up a couple photos of the shoes & one of the earrings. First up is the Marc Fisher boots
> 
> View attachment 5135055
> 
> View attachment 5135056
> 
> 
> Caslon
> 
> View attachment 5135057
> 
> View attachment 5135058
> 
> 
> OnCloud
> 
> View attachment 5135059
> 
> View attachment 5135060
> 
> 
> Sorels
> 
> View attachment 5135064
> 
> 
> Kendra Scott Liza earrings
> 
> View attachment 5135065


Black marks are not a good sign. Dont tell me they rushed production and didnt wait for things to dry before shipping them out?  But I love the MF's. Gorgeous shape and shearling look with slightly textured leather. The sole is a nice height too. You did great!


----------



## Westie lover

randr21 said:


> No need to obsess, they're just things. Make it recreational and check your list when you have time. Even better, replace a bad habit like biting your nails or smth similar with a quick look see of your list. Supposedly, you get a notification if smth comes back in stock from your wish list, but I give it a 50% success rate. Looking at your list is more reliable.



Thank you for your words of wisdom and you are 100% correct! We are still short staffed and I am working 72 hours/week so that’s kind of is my obsession. I am a senior so time is precious. I think that was a huge lesson from the past 17 months. I was hoping for some retail therapy to try and feel normal again. Getting my footing back has been difficult. I was hoping for something as simple as this to try and remind me what life used to be. Along with my coworkers we are truly burned out and frankly a bit traumatized. It really is only stuff. Thank you for putting it back into prospective!


----------



## englishprof

Westie lover said:


> Thank you for your words of wisdom and you are 100% correct! We are still short staffed and I am working 72 hours/week so that’s kind of is my obsession. I am a senior so time is precious. I think that was a huge lesson from the past 17 months. I was hoping for some retail therapy to try and feel normal again. Getting my footing back has been difficult. I was hoping for something as simple as this to try and remind me what life used to be. Along with my coworkers we are truly burned out and frankly a bit traumatized. It really is only stuff. Thank you for putting it back into prospective!


Thank you for all that you've done/have been doing. I understand wanting a bit a of a distraction, and I hope that this conversational thread, at the very least, will provide that . Take care!!


----------



## Westie lover

englishprof said:


> Thank you for all that you've done/have been doing. I understand wanting a bit a of a distraction, and I hope that this conversational thread, at the very least, will provide that . Take care!!



This thread has been a wonderful distraction! I haven’t been in a store of any kind for well over a year. Whole Foods even delivers groceries. There is just no time and not much energy which is why I think I’m going to live vicariously through you lovely ladies. It’s a nice break on a very long shift.


----------



## randr21

Westie lover said:


> Thank you for your words of wisdom and you are 100% correct! We are still short staffed and I am working 72 hours/week so that’s kind of is my obsession. I am a senior so time is precious. I think that was a huge lesson from the past 17 months. I was hoping for some retail therapy to try and feel normal again. Getting my footing back has been difficult. I was hoping for something as simple as this to try and remind me what life used to be. Along with my coworkers we are truly burned out and frankly a bit traumatized. It really is only stuff. Thank you for putting it back into prospective!


If there's anything you really want, we can all keep an eye out for you! There are those of us who live to refresh , and we appreciate all medical personnel and first responders..

As past NAS threads have shown, it's easy to obsess and fomo and whatever new lingo is en vogue these days. I can honestly say that other than maybe some beauty or non fashion products, I can find better deals for most of the stuff during normal sales.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

KGracr22 said:


> This is a clear marketing trick. With this you will have to buy new tops and shoes. I get trends but shifts like this all very planned and manipulative to drive sales. The fashion industry gets you to feel like you're out of fashion, they will wait out a style for 4-5 years (enough time that you purged the replaced style) and then reintroduce it. I kept all my old bootcuts for this reason. They will do the same in 4-5 years when they bring skinny jeans back (save them if you can). So either be prepared to be "influenced" and buy new stuff to wear what instagram is pushing or wear whatever you want. I really don't think it's that big of a deal, wear what you feel good in. I have too many fab boots that go with skinny jeans to give them up right now.


Totally agree, I keep my stuff forever so have all styles.  I don't wear my older bootcuts as often because I don't wear heels as much, and the bootcut covers my shoes when I want to show them off, but I do still like the bootcut/flare style and don't really care if it's "in" or "out."  I do find skinny jeans, crops, or ankle length easier to pair with any type of shoe including flats.  Tops I just have to make sure it's long enough if I'm doing a low rise as I'm not into the midriff baring.  Basically I will just go with whatever I think pairs the best.


----------



## StacyLynn624

lexibrenna said:


> I was screwed too.  Not happy about that.  May I ask how you got a pass?  I've already spent over $3,000 but I'm not dropping $1500+ right now just to jump to Ambassador.



It came in the skinny catalog a week or so ago.




Westie lover said:


> I had 11 items on my Wish List and only one remains. I’m not eligible to shop until the 16th since work(physician)was a higher priority than shopping during the events of the past year so I didn’t spend enough to qualify for a top tier access. I’m wondering if I just give it up. My SA left during the pandemic and I’m not sure I have the desire to obsessively stalk items for returns. Most of you have much more experience with these sales. Any thoughts on if I’m spinning my wheels even attempting to try and find them.



Welcome back! I have missed you! I hope this is a good distraction & that you get a rest soon! Take care!


----------



## buggiewomma

kadya said:


> Went in-store to pick up my orders and also browse a bit. My store was also pretty sparse, but it was nice to see some things in person. I really don’t have much to share since several items I purchased are repeats of last year - looking at you, Zella Amazing Crewneck - or the tried-and-true beauty items like Slip silk scrunchies and Oribe that don’t need a full review.
> 
> A few r notes:
> 
> The Sorel Joan of Arctic wedge didn’t slip off my heel like in years past, and that made me excited so I bought them right then. The leather is also a little smoother it seems like However, I’m just not as over-the-moon as I thought I would be with them. Plus they left black marks on my fingers. Probably going back. I should love a pair of shoes for $130.
> 
> The Caslon Miller boots will be a great pair to have when I don’t want to necessarily wear my nicest boots - like to an apple orchard after a rainy day - but still want a sturdy leather pair with a lug sole. Super well-constructed and really nice leather.
> 
> These Kendra Scott earrings are cute and not too flashy, but they are kind of loud! If jingly earrings bother you, don’t get these lol.
> 
> The Zella Cara hoodie is super comfy, but the elbow seam is a little weird. I mean I’m gonna keep it for $30, the sizing is great and I like everything else, but WHY the random elbow seam?
> 
> On Cloudflow rock/rose is as pretty as it looks online and was true to size. I’m an 8 in all workout shoes and these proved no exception. One thing - the laces are LONG!
> 
> Zella leggings still aren’t great. The pocket leggings have the WEIRDEST tiny pocket placement, and the live-ins are just so, so see-through. I was shopping in my old live-ins and compared the two…night and day thickness-wise. UGH. I keep hoping they’ll go back eventually so I try every year but this is not the year, friends.
> 
> I didn’t like any of the Sweaty Betty prints for the power pocket leggings, but these Super Sculpt ones were really nice in person! $70 for leggings is hard to swallow so they are on my “maybe later” list, but I was an unexpected fan of this style.
> 
> My sleeper hit was the Marc Fisher Nairy boot!! I saw these in person and that was IT. The leather is sooooo nice and they’re pretty lightweight. I can’t wait to wear these.
> 
> I really tried hard to see what was out there that wasn’t skinny jeans and grabbed a pair of the AG Ex-Boyfriend slim jeans to try on. I love AG, so I was thinking these would be a win. NOPE. The pockets didn’t start till halfway down my backside, making for a wholly unflattering look. Guess I’ll die in my skinny jeans
> 
> In case you haven’t made it to a store to check anything out yet, I’ll throw up a couple photos of the shoes & one of the earrings. First up is the Marc Fisher boots
> 
> View attachment 5135055
> 
> View attachment 5135056
> 
> 
> Caslon
> 
> View attachment 5135057
> 
> View attachment 5135058
> 
> 
> OnCloud
> 
> View attachment 5135059
> 
> View attachment 5135060
> 
> 
> Sorels
> 
> View attachment 5135064
> 
> 
> Kendra Scott Liza earrings
> 
> View attachment 5135065


those first marc fishers are gorg!!!


----------



## Gatsby

The debate about skinny jeans is a little worrying honestly. I am short and wide legged pants look terrible (think circus clown) while skinny jeans are flattering. I get it, fashion evolves, but there were a lot of things at the sale today that I had to shake my head at. Wide leg jeans, big plaid overshirts, big...everything.  I bought plenty for other family members but for myself, while I don't really need anything, it did make me wonder what fall and winter fashion is going to look like.


----------



## vt2159

Westie lover said:


> I had 11 items on my Wish List and only one remains. I’m not eligible to shop until the 16th since work(physician)was a higher priority than shopping during the events of the past year so I didn’t spend enough to qualify for a top tier access. I’m wondering if I just give it up. My SA left during the pandemic and I’m not sure I have the desire to obsessively stalk items for returns. Most of you have much more experience with these sales. Any thoughts on if I’m spinning my wheels even attempting to try and find them.



Thank you for all that you do! I appreciate you! I agree with everyone else. I do have an awesome SA though, so if you want his contact, please let me know. You can send him your wishlist and he can order for you whenever those items are in stock so you don't have to check on them.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Gatsby said:


> The debate about skinny jeans is a little worrying honestly. I am short and wide legged pants look terrible (think circus clown) while skinny jeans are flattering. I get it, fashion evolves, but there were a lot of things at the sale today that I had to shake my head at. Wide leg jeans, big plaid overshirts, big...everything.  I bought plenty for other family members but for myself, while I don't really need anything, it did make me wonder what fall and winter fashion is going to look like.



Personally I love my skinny jeans but I made sure that the two pairs I bought today were not skinny so I just have something different. I did buy a slacket but I would definitely be pairing that with the skinnier jeans. Again I’m not trying to look like a 20-year old at my age.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## vt2159

I went to the store in the early evening to pick up my items that had that option available when I ordered last night. Still need to try everything on, but I’ll post if there’s any absolute favorites.

I didn’t have much time to browse (wished I had taken a quick peek at shoes), but there were some BLANKNYC jackets that I was curious about. These are definitely more on the trendy side, but I was liking the look so they came home with me. Granted, I didn’t spend too much time in them since I was sweating from packing and moving today. I’m a size 6 and went with a small in the bomber jacket and XS in the denim one (it ran on the larger side).

BLANKNYC Faux Shearling with Faux Leather Trim Bomber Jacket
BLANKNYC Faux Shearling & Denim Trucker Jacket


----------



## Gatsby

There were things I definitely loved like Rails and some jackets.  I'm intrigued by these sneaker boots, don't know what size/color (should have tried them on while there). 



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/blondo-shaker-waterproof-winter-boot-women/5904382?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=237


----------



## kadya

FYI On Cloudflow rock/rose is available on the site again in all sizes as of right now. Good news for the ambassadors hoping to snag them tonight


----------



## mgrant

Gatsby said:


> The debate about skinny jeans is a little worrying honestly. I am short and wide legged pants look terrible (think circus clown) while skinny jeans are flattering. I get it, fashion evolves, but there were a lot of things at the sale today that I had to shake my head at. Wide leg jeans, big plaid overshirts, big...everything.  I bought plenty for other family members but for myself, while I don't really need anything, it did make me wonder what fall and winter fashion is going to look like.


I really don't think you have to worry about skinny jeans. I've been reading for almost two years that skinnies are on the way "out" but literally everywhere I go, people are still wearing skinny jeans more than anything else. Even teenagers. Just because one type of jean is becoming popular, doesn't mean another style has to be out. I think, like someone else mentioned, it's just the fashion industry trying to sell product. I have flares, slim-straights, and skinnies, and I wear them all because I like them, not because someone said they are in or out.


----------



## rebk

coffeecup1828 said:


> Thought I’d post photos of the few things I was able to get in person today. The Blondo sneakers I would size up 1/2 size, the fuz makes them snug if you’ve got a wide foot or high instep.
> 
> Jenni Kayne mules were a surprise hit...they stay on so well and the construction is great. True chocolate in person.
> 
> MV necklace I love. Good presence for the money, but I’ve never bought any MV so idk how it’ll hold up.
> The rest is Rails and the Madewell sweater. Btw anyone on the fence about the roll neck (vertical ribbed, not this one pictured) Madewell sweater...I tried it on today. I’m fairly sensitive to itch, and it wasn’t super soft but I had no trouble wearing it. I ordered it in the Snow color.
> 
> BLONDO Suri Waterproof Slip-On Sneaker
> JENNI KAYNE Mule
> MONICA VINADER Naida Pavé Diamond Open Circle Pendant Necklace
> RAILS Theo Dip Dye Sweatshirt
> MADEWELL Pickford Pullover Sweater
> 
> View attachment 5134981
> View attachment 5134982
> View attachment 5134983
> View attachment 5134984
> View attachment 5134985
> View attachment 5134988


I like that Rails tee with the tiny hearts...how does that fit? I have one Rails plaid shirt and I had to size up from small to medium; just wondering if this is the same with this tee. I'd love to try it on, but the nearest Nordstrom is over 60 miles away (as the one that was 35 miles away closed over a year ago). Also, the site says it's linen-rayon blend (in the details) but calls it a cotton blend tee in the title. What does the tag say? Thank you for any information!!!


----------



## starrynite_87

DreamingBeauty said:


> I just thought this was funny  I'm in my mid 30's and will still wear Steve Madden, but I remember it as a teenager too (so 20+ years ago) and back then it seemed perceived as a cheaper brand, now it seems much more expensive and bloggers show "Steve Madden dupes."  Like why does anyone need a dupe for a Steve Madden shoe when it's already a dupe for a designer brand usually?  I will get them only on a really good sale, but there are some cute and comfortable styles.


I’m pretty sure this was back in 2010, when I was in college; my sister and I had gone to a Drake concert and we were selected to do a meet and greet with him. When we were in line to get our pictures the girls in front of us asked me where I got my shoes from and I told them they were Steve Madden, one girl looked at me and was like that’s way too much to spend on a pair of shoes and that she could never spend more than $40 on a pair. Keep in mind that this was probably the cheapest pair of shoes I owned at the time.


----------



## nikki626

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I went in today and from my wish list, this is how it worked out:
> 
> Kept:
> *Nike Air Zoom Pegasus 38 in white * (Very comfy for running - its the updated version of the Pegasus 37) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nike-air-zoom-pegasus-38-running-shoe-women/5753022?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Shoes/Sneakers & Athletic&color=100
> *All Saints Canvas Tote in Black* (it has more structure and I like that it sits upright & has a detachable matching pouch vs the Longchamps expandable tote) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-celeste-carendon-canvas-tote/5928823?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Handbags & Accessories&color=001
> *Northface Pardee Insulated Jacket in black *(True to size, Very lightweight jacket & has room for layering sweaters underneath) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/the-north-face-pardee-water-repellent-heatseeker-insulated-jacket/5500921?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=001
> *Vince crewneck wool & cashmere and wool *(this was an impulse buy because the shell pink is beautiful and its surprisingly soft and non-itchy for a wool blend sweater) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vince-easy-fit-crewneck-wool-cashmere-sweater/5914158?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=690
> *Tommy John second skin Lounge pants in grey and in black* (Lightweight lounge pants with side pockets. I bought the lounge shorts last year & love them) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tommy-john-second-skin-lounge-pants/5844227?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=061 https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tommy-john-second-skin-lounge-pants/5233441?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=001
> *Natori Bliss Perfection Bra *(Very comfortable underwire -the colors are a little strange raffia and antique - neither are a true nude) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/natori-bliss-perfection-underwire-contour-bra/4654017?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=251
> *YSL Full Size Volume Mascara *(Have not tried YSL mascara yet but I love the makeup bag it comes with) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-full-size-volume-effet-faux-cils-mascara-set-70-value/5918991?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Beauty Exclusives&color=000
> 
> Did Not Like:
> *Steve Madden Finn Chain Pointed Mule* (my true size 7.5 was too short and the 8 was too wide) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/steve-madden-finn-chain-pointed-toe-mule-women/5916851?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Shoes&color=463
> *Vionic wilma waterproof boot *(the top part of the boot is wide and had a two inch gap around my ankle, defeats the purpose of the boot being waterproof) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vionic-wilma-waterproof-bootie-women/5903728?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Shoes/Booties&color=001
> *Allsaints Lou Striped V neck sweater *(Massively oversized and not flattering) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-lou-stripe-v-neck-sweater/5721672?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=300
> *BlanK NYC Faux leather bomber jacket with removable hood * (this replaced the Caslon jacket with removable hood from last year. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/caslon-...n&sp_campaign=T960FLSReceipt_080420_prodname3
> I'm not a fan of the wider sleeves & the faux leather really looks faux) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/blanknyc-faux-leather-bomber-jacket-with-removable-hood/5895288?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing/Coats, Jackets & Blazers&color=001
> 
> Still waiting for updates on my online order. My SA said some things are marked "sold out" online but they are not. They are still waiting for inventory to arrive.  Fingers crossed!


Thanks for all the detail. I had the BlankNYC jacket on my list but I may pass now, based on your comments and the pictures online I don't think that it will look flattering.


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

tripamy said:


> I'm Ambassador, but got a golden ticket to shop today, I wasn't going to, but I happened to be free...I went to the South Shore Plaza (Boston), and was sorely disappointed in that NOT ONE clothing item or shoe I wanted (out of @20) was on the floor! I couldn't believe how sparse it was. I was also the only one shopping for much of the time. Jewelry was also sparse, but handbags looked ok...I didn't want anything there so didn't really look there. The Athleisure looked to be better stocked, and they had 2/3 of the beauty stuff I wanted.
> 
> Based on what I saw, there will be a ton of popbacks/returns, because everyone will have to order online vs. try on in store.



Exact same experience!  That's my store as well and I popped in yesterday morning before work.  I didn't think I would have much time to browse since I only had about an hour to look around.  Well, that was plenty of time because there was absolutely nothing there that I wanted to see in person. They didn't even have much denim in stock.  I didn't buy a single clothing item other than some Spanx!  In handbags, they didn't have the plum Longchamp I wanted and in Jewelry they didn't have much of anything...just one sad little table.  It felt like a ghost town in there didn't it?  Not only few customers but very few SAs as well.  There was only one poor girl working shoes and a very bored looking Gen Z girl on her phone behind the desk in BP.  I felt like the only department that was stocked with merchandise (and employees) was beauty so I picked up a few things there. 
Oh, and the early pass didn't matter because they only asked me if I was a cardholder.  I guess I could have been any level and shopped yesterday.  
Based on this experience I'm nervous that they might close this store in the future!  They already closed the Providence one so the next closest would be Natick I guess but that would be quite a hike for me.  Ugh.


----------



## sabrunka

I found a sales rep and shes going to pull in-stock store items for me today so I can try/buy tomorrow, yay! She said not much is in store but oh well.... better than nothing. Ill hear back early afternoon on what she could find.


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

Westie lover said:


> Thank you for your words of wisdom and you are 100% correct! We are still short staffed and I am working 72 hours/week so that’s kind of is my obsession. I am a senior so time is precious. I think that was a huge lesson from the past 17 months. I was hoping for some retail therapy to try and feel normal again. Getting my footing back has been difficult. I was hoping for something as simple as this to try and remind me what life used to be. Along with my coworkers we are truly burned out and frankly a bit traumatized. It really is only stuff. Thank you for putting it back into prospective!



I can relate as I am in healthcare too (pharmacist).  Inadequate staffing is just our new normal as corporate has refused to budge on hours and even cut our hours during the pandemic (although our workload was more than ever)!  They haven't allowed raises in two years and took away our 401k match.  Since I'm in long term care, it was a really rough year and a half seeing so many of our seniors pass away and it has affected my mental health as well.  It's honestly made me question whether I even want to stay in healthcare at all.  I fantasize about quitting, selling my house, and just traveling the country in a RV!  I was looking forward to the sale as well for a sense of normalcy.  Thank you for the work you do and the difference you have made.  You are not alone and you are very much appreciated now more than ever.  Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## spartanwoman

PiecesOfFlair said:


> Exact same experience!  That's my store as well and I popped in yesterday morning before work.  I didn't think I would have much time to browse since I only had about an hour to look around.  Well, that was plenty of time because there was absolutely nothing there that I wanted to see in person. They didn't even have much denim in stock.  I didn't buy a single clothing item other than some Spanx!  In handbags, they didn't have the plum Longchamp I wanted and in Jewelry they didn't have much of anything...just one sad little table.  It felt like a ghost town in there didn't it?  Not only few customers but very few SAs as well.  There was only one poor girl working shoes and a very bored looking Gen Z girl on her phone behind the desk in BP.  I felt like the only department that was stocked with merchandise (and employees) was beauty so I picked up a few things there.
> Oh, and the early pass didn't matter because they only asked me if I was a cardholder.  I guess I could have been any level and shopped yesterday.
> Based on this experience I'm nervous that they might close this store in the future!  They already closed the Providence one so the next closest would be Natick I guess but that would be quite a hike for me.  Ugh.


MY SA did tell me that the issue with in store stock is shipping/transit. And that they will continue to put things on the floor as they arrived.


----------



## coffeecup1828

rebk said:


> I like that Rails tee with the tiny hearts...how does that fit? I have one Rails plaid shirt and I had to size up from small to medium; just wondering if this is the same with this tee. I'd love to try it on, but the nearest Nordstrom is over 60 miles away (as the one that was 35 miles away closed over a year ago). Also, the site says it's linen-rayon blend (in the details) but calls it a cotton blend tee in the title. What does the tag say? Thank you for any information!!!


Tag says 60% cotton 40% modal.
I’m a medium in the Hunter shirts...slim arms but I’m....well endowed shall we say?
I sized down to a S in the tee. Definitely oversized, I think an M would have been sloppy. I’m 5’5”, size 6 on top and 27 on bottom, 34 F chest. HTH! It’s cute! Idk how long it will hold up but that’s the anniversary sale gamble, isn’t it?


----------



## KGracr22

mgrant said:


> I really don't think you have to worry about skinny jeans. I've been reading for almost two years that skinnies are on the way "out" but literally everywhere I go, people are still wearing skinny jeans more than anything else. Even teenagers. Just because one type of jean is becoming popular, doesn't mean another style has to be out. I think, like someone else mentioned, it's just the fashion industry trying to sell product. I have flares, slim-straights, and skinnies, and I wear them all because I like them, not because someone said they are in or out.


Agreed, I feel like fashion has evolved over the past few years to anything goes. If you want to be trendy, be trendy. If you want to be classic, be classic. The "out" revolution seems like something from the 90's, who honestly judges people like that anymore. I mean I'd admire a nice outfit but I'm not going to scoff at someone wearing something I wouldn't. I just see it as what makes them comfortable and expresses their personality.


----------



## chloethelovely

lovemyrescues said:


> I forget who posted this personal stylist out of Austin Texas who works at Nordstrom but her reels are worth watching: https://instagram.com/stylist.jackiefremin?utm_medium=copy_link


Jackie is great! I saw her yesterday.


----------



## lovemyrescues

chloethelovely said:


> Jackie is great! I saw her yesterday.


I bought a couple of items because of her. I follow her on Instagram now.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## chloethelovely

spartanwoman said:


> I got these TB boots in the brown. They are SO MUCH PRETTIER on than they seem in the pictures, and very comfortable! Highly recommend!
> 
> TORY BURCH Chelsea 70mm Lug Bootie
> 
> View attachment 5134723


FWIW, they look very similar to a current Prada style, and are far more reasonably priced!


----------



## ShyMiss

chloethelovely said:


> FWIW, they look very similar to a current Prada style, and are far more reasonably priced!


Those are so cute! Did you take your usual boot size? I have wider feet so sometimes have to go up a half size for some pointed toe boots.


----------



## nikki626

If anyone is interested in this frame sweatshirt, there is a gray color in the Nordstrom sale section.  Im almost 100% sure it is the same sweatshirt just in a different color.

FRAME Shoulder Detail Half Zip Sweatshirt


----------



## Westie lover

PiecesOfFlair said:


> I can relate as I am in healthcare too (pharmacist).  Inadequate staffing is just our new normal as corporate has refused to budge on hours and even cut our hours during the pandemic (although our workload was more than ever)!  They haven't allowed raises in two years and took away our 401k match.  Since I'm in long term care, it was a really rough year and a half seeing so many of our seniors pass away and it has affected my mental health as well.  It's honestly made me question whether I even want to stay in healthcare at all.  I fantasize about quitting, selling my house, and just traveling the country in a RV!  I was looking forward to the sale as well for a sense of normalcy.  Thank you for the work you do and the difference you have made.  You are not alone and you are very much appreciated now more than ever.  Stay safe and healthy!



Thank you for all you do!!! Medicine is a team sport. This pandemic has turned my coworkers into family. We were all in this together. Thankfully our COVID-19 patients are few but we are swamped with patients who didn’t seek care during the pandemic and are now critically ill. There was very little we could do to keep our COVID-19 patients comfortable much less alive. It leaves you with a feeling of having no control and seems like a vicious circle. I get to retire 11/30 but totally understand the feeling of wanting to run out the door. After doing this for over four decades I have never felt that way before.

I do have FOMO but it’s not for things but life in general. My colleagues and I feel we lost over a year of our lives. I have two new granddaughters I have yet to even meet. in my case, I think I’m likely looking for anything which feels like life will be normal again.

Hang in there and I hope life gets better! ITA with everything you’re feeling.


----------



## nikki626

Has anyone seen this jacket/sweater IRL?  IT seems to be more of a sweater than a jacket but the texture black/brown color seems interesting...


----------



## sabrunka

nikki626 said:


> If anyone is interested in this frame sweatshirt, there is a gray color in the Nordstrom sale section.  Im almost 100% sure it is the same sweatshirt just in a different color.
> View attachment 5135387


Yep, same sweater!! I prefer the olive green one, however I am going to wait and hope for it to go on sale further after the anniversary sale.


----------



## chloethelovely

ShyMiss said:


> Those are so cute! Did you take your usual boot size? I have wider feet so sometimes have to go up a half size for some pointed toe boots.



I didn't try/buy these.  @spartanwoman are the Tory Burch boots TTS?


----------



## rutabaga

lovemyrescues said:


> I bought a couple of items because of her. I follow her on Instagram now.



I like her style! She showed several pieces on my wishlist and some “maybes” that I’m adding now.


----------



## lovemyrescues

rutabaga said:


> I like her style! She showed several pieces on my wishlist and some “maybes” that I’m adding now.


Which ones?


----------



## randr21

nikki626 said:


> Has anyone seen this jacket/sweater IRL?  IT seems to be more of a sweater than a jacket but the texture black/brown color seems interesting...
> 
> View attachment 5135396


This jacket reminds me of Helmut Lang 10+ years ago, down to the stretchy inserts underneath the arms for a more streamlined look. Here's mine for reference. I don't think it's too dated either. Just the color alone is worth a try since it's different.


----------



## vt2159

I was sad these Nike slip ons didn’t work for me. I don’t like how the side of my feet stretch out.


----------



## nikki626

randr21 said:


> This jacket reminds me of Helmut Lang 10+ years ago, down to the stretchy inserts underneath the arms for a more streamlined look. Here's mine for reference. I don't think it's too dated either. Just the color alone is worth a try since it's different.
> View attachment 5135478


that looks great..  thank you will be adding it to my list


----------



## spartanwoman

chloethelovely said:


> I didn't try/buy these.  @spartanwoman are the Tory Burch boots TTS?


Yep, very true to size. I can't wait to wear them, they honestly are so much better in person!


----------



## rutabaga

lovemyrescues said:


> Which ones?



The Club Monaco stripe tshirt dress, Vince camel coatigan, navy pant, and pink tank dress.


----------



## spartanwoman

ShyMiss said:


> Those are so cute! Did you take your usual boot size? I have wider feet so sometimes have to go up a half size for some pointed toe boots.


I have wider feet as well, and they were perfect and comfortable.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## ShyMiss

chloethelovely said:


> I didn't try/buy these.  @spartanwoman are the Tory Burch boots TTS?


Oops sorry.


----------



## AshJs3

I wish I could add stuff to my cart so I could see about how much I am spending. I know I can do it manually, but it's so much quicker. 

I want to try some lug sole boots this year and I was going to get the Caslon ones, but now the Tory Burch ones have piqued my interest. I'm wondering if I should save or splurge?


----------



## KGracr22

AshJs3 said:


> I wish I could add stuff to my cart so I could see about how much I am spending. I know I can do it manually, but it's so much quicker.
> 
> I want to try some lug sole boots this year and I was going to get the Caslon ones, but now the Tory Burch ones have piqued my interest. I'm wondering if I should save or splurge?


Yeah I was wanting that too, broke down and calculated it all myself then quickly closed the calc app on my phone. Yikes!


----------



## coffeecup1828

has anyone seen these Aquatalia boots irl? I just ordered them...I love the height and lug sole and suede panel. I’m hoping they are
classic enough to last years. 

AQUATALIA Mattie Water Resistant Boot


----------



## golfinggirl

coffeecup1828 said:


> has anyone seen these Aquatalia boots irl? I just ordered them...I love the height and lug sole and suede panel. I’m hoping they are classic enough to last years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135581


yes I saw them IRL and they are beautiful. I ended up getting the all suede version of this boot.  I think the all suede version looks 'less rugged' if that makes sense.


----------



## lovemyrescues

rutabaga said:


> The Club Monaco stripe tshirt dress, Vince camel coatigan, navy pant, and pink tank dress.


nice!


----------



## lovemyrescues

coffeecup1828 said:


> has anyone seen these Aquatalia boots irl? I just ordered them...I love the height and lug sole and suede panel. I’m hoping they are classic enough to last years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135581


I did.  They were nice in person but passed because I have enough tall black boots.  But they were well made.


----------



## coffeecup1828

golfinggirl said:


> yes I saw them IRL and they are beautiful. I ended up getting the all suede version of this boot.  I think the all suede version looks 'less rugged' if that makes sense.


Makes sense! But now I’m doubting my choice and thinking I should have gone with the suede...of course after I placed a $900 order for the leather ones in 2 sizes. I was thinking the leather would age better than the suede but I could be wrong. I hate I couldn’t try them on in-person.


----------



## joyjooy

coffeecup1828 said:


> has anyone seen these Aquatalia boots irl? I just ordered them...I love the height and lug sole and suede panel. I’m hoping they are classic enough to last years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135581


Classic pair and agree that it will last years. It looks so comfortable to wear and perfect for the fall and winter seasons. Aquatalia makes quality shoes.


----------



## joyjooy

nikki626 said:


> If anyone is interested in this frame sweatshirt, there is a gray color in the Nordstrom sale section.  Im almost 100% sure it is the same sweatshirt just in a different color.
> 
> FRAME Shoulder Detail Half Zip Sweatshirt
> 
> View attachment 5135387


I have my eye on this one but may go with the gray one on sale. The gray version you shared looks the same, just in a different color. Additionally, gray is a classic color that goes with everything.


----------



## lovemyrescues

coffeecup1828 said:


> Makes sense! But now I’m doubting my choice and thinking I should have gone with the suede...of course after I placed a $900 order for the leather ones in 2 sizes. I was thinking the leather would age better than the suede but I could be wrong. I hate I couldn’t try them on in-person.


I think it is smart to order 2 sizes.


----------



## coffeecup1828

lovemyrescues said:


> I think it is smart to order 2 sizes.


 until the Nordstrom billing cycle ends before you complete your returns lol


----------



## lovemyrescues

coffeecup1828 said:


> until the Nordstrom billing cycle ends before you complete your returns lol


true true


----------



## baghabitz34

kadya said:


> Went in-store to pick up my orders and also browse a bit. My store was also pretty sparse, but it was nice to see some things in person. I really don’t have much to share since several items I purchased are repeats of last year - looking at you, Zella Amazing Crewneck - or the tried-and-true beauty items like Slip silk scrunchies and Oribe that don’t need a full review.
> 
> A few r notes:
> 
> The Sorel Joan of Arctic wedge didn’t slip off my heel like in years past, and that made me excited so I bought them right then. The leather is also a little smoother it seems like However, I’m just not as over-the-moon as I thought I would be with them. Plus they left black marks on my fingers. Probably going back. I should love a pair of shoes for $130.
> 
> The Caslon Miller boots will be a great pair to have when I don’t want to necessarily wear my nicest boots - like to an apple orchard after a rainy day - but still want a sturdy leather pair with a lug sole. Super well-constructed and really nice leather.
> 
> These Kendra Scott earrings are cute and not too flashy, but they are kind of loud! If jingly earrings bother you, don’t get these lol.
> 
> The Zella Cara hoodie is super comfy, but the elbow seam is a little weird. I mean I’m gonna keep it for $30, the sizing is great and I like everything else, but WHY the random elbow seam?
> 
> On Cloudflow rock/rose is as pretty as it looks online and was true to size. I’m an 8 in all workout shoes and these proved no exception. One thing - the laces are LONG!
> 
> Zella leggings still aren’t great. The pocket leggings have the WEIRDEST tiny pocket placement, and the live-ins are just so, so see-through. I was shopping in my old live-ins and compared the two…night and day thickness-wise. UGH. I keep hoping they’ll go back eventually so I try every year but this is not the year, friends.
> 
> I didn’t like any of the Sweaty Betty prints for the power pocket leggings, but these Super Sculpt ones were really nice in person! $70 for leggings is hard to swallow so they are on my “maybe later” list, but I was an unexpected fan of this style.
> 
> My sleeper hit was the Marc Fisher Nairy boot!! I saw these in person and that was IT. The leather is sooooo nice and they’re pretty lightweight. I can’t wait to wear these.
> 
> I really tried hard to see what was out there that wasn’t skinny jeans and grabbed a pair of the AG Ex-Boyfriend slim jeans to try on. I love AG, so I was thinking these would be a win. NOPE. The pockets didn’t start till halfway down my backside, making for a wholly unflattering look. Guess I’ll die in my skinny jeans
> 
> In case you haven’t made it to a store to check anything out yet, I’ll throw up a couple photos of the shoes & one of the earrings. First up is the Marc Fisher boots
> 
> View attachment 5135055
> 
> View attachment 5135056
> 
> 
> Caslon
> 
> View attachment 5135057
> 
> View attachment 5135058
> 
> 
> OnCloud
> 
> View attachment 5135059
> 
> View attachment 5135060
> 
> 
> Sorels
> 
> View attachment 5135064
> 
> 
> Kendra Scott Liza earrings
> 
> View attachment 5135065


Love the Marc Fisher boots. They’re on my list too, just in a different color.


----------



## charlottawill

mgrant said:


> I really don't think you have to worry about skinny jeans. I've been reading for almost two years that skinnies are on the way "out" but literally everywhere I go, people are still wearing skinny jeans more than anything else. Even teenagers. Just because one type of jean is becoming popular, doesn't mean another style has to be out. I think, like someone else mentioned, it's just the fashion industry trying to sell product. I have flares, slim-straights, and skinnies, and I wear them all because I like them, not because someone said they are in or out.


You really have to wear what suits your figure. I've tried some wide leg crops that look cute and others that look like clown pants. But I'm glad there are wider leg options since I'm tired of my calves being strangled by skinny jeans for the past decade. It's so uncomfortable for me. I do best with straight or boot cut jeans, and even those can be snug depending on the brand. I generally wear a 6 but was cursed with tree trunk legs. I have never been able to fit into any of the designer jeans. I'm glad Levis came back into style. I've been wearing them since the 70s and always return to them.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## graciewwing

coffeecup1828 said:


> until the Nordstrom billing cycle ends before you complete your returns lol


Just make sure to return before your bill is due and you will be fine


----------



## Ceme

kadya said:


> Went in-store to pick up my orders and also browse a bit. My store was also pretty sparse, but it was nice to see some things in person. I really don’t have much to share since several items I purchased are repeats of last year - looking at you, Zella Amazing Crewneck - or the tried-and-true beauty items like Slip silk scrunchies and Oribe that don’t need a full review.
> 
> A few r notes:
> 
> The Sorel Joan of Arctic wedge didn’t slip off my heel like in years past, and that made me excited so I bought them right then. The leather is also a little smoother it seems like However, I’m just not as over-the-moon as I thought I would be with them. Plus they left black marks on my fingers. Probably going back. I should love a pair of shoes for $130.
> 
> The Caslon Miller boots will be a great pair to have when I don’t want to necessarily wear my nicest boots - like to an apple orchard after a rainy day - but still want a sturdy leather pair with a lug sole. Super well-constructed and really nice leather.
> 
> These Kendra Scott earrings are cute and not too flashy, but they are kind of loud! If jingly earrings bother you, don’t get these lol.
> 
> The Zella Cara hoodie is super comfy, but the elbow seam is a little weird. I mean I’m gonna keep it for $30, the sizing is great and I like everything else, but WHY the random elbow seam?
> 
> On Cloudflow rock/rose is as pretty as it looks online and was true to size. I’m an 8 in all workout shoes and these proved no exception. One thing - the laces are LONG!
> 
> Zella leggings still aren’t great. The pocket leggings have the WEIRDEST tiny pocket placement, and the live-ins are just so, so see-through. I was shopping in my old live-ins and compared the two…night and day thickness-wise. UGH. I keep hoping they’ll go back eventually so I try every year but this is not the year, friends.
> 
> I didn’t like any of the Sweaty Betty prints for the power pocket leggings, but these Super Sculpt ones were really nice in person! $70 for leggings is hard to swallow so they are on my “maybe later” list, but I was an unexpected fan of this style.
> 
> My sleeper hit was the Marc Fisher Nairy boot!! I saw these in person and that was IT. The leather is sooooo nice and they’re pretty lightweight. I can’t wait to wear these.
> 
> I really tried hard to see what was out there that wasn’t skinny jeans and grabbed a pair of the AG Ex-Boyfriend slim jeans to try on. I love AG, so I was thinking these would be a win. NOPE. The pockets didn’t start till halfway down my backside, making for a wholly unflattering look. Guess I’ll die in my skinny jeans
> 
> In case you haven’t made it to a store to check anything out yet, I’ll throw up a couple photos of the shoes & one of the earrings. First up is the Marc Fisher boots
> 
> View attachment 5135055
> 
> View attachment 5135056
> 
> 
> Caslon
> 
> View attachment 5135057
> 
> View attachment 5135058
> 
> 
> OnCloud
> 
> View attachment 5135059
> 
> View attachment 5135060
> 
> 
> Sorels
> 
> View attachment 5135064
> 
> 
> Kendra Scott Liza earrings
> 
> View attachment 5135065


Love the Marc Fisher boots.  I have a similar pair from last year (minus the shearling)


----------



## coffeecup1828

graciewwing said:


> Just make sure to return before your bill is due and you will be fine


Yes I know, it was a joke...there was one year when the billing cycle was like a week after the sale and a lot of our orders hadn’t even arrived at our houses yet. It’s not at all a problem for me to pay my Nordstrom bill, it’s just annoying when you end up with a sizable negative balance the next month bc of returns. Correction: my husband finds it annoying. I look at it as shopping in the future lol.


----------



## Ceme

I'm not an Icon, but was able to shop in store today.  These are my favorites thus far.

Ganni Boots in Chicory Coffee



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/ganni-waterproof-recycled-rubber-city-boot-women/5930773
		


Nanuhka coat


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nanushka-lana-check-double-breasted-wool-silk-coat/5954957
		


Free people jacket


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/free-people-clean-minimal-jacket/5959129
		


AS- Green was on list but I loved the white in person



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-balfern-leather-biker-jacket/4888436
		


These are on order

Straud Boots


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/staud-palamino-chelsea-boot-women/5702645
		


This coat, i see possibilities. could go either way 



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/baum-und-pferdgarten-deadra-mixed-media-quilted-coat/5972624


----------



## rutabaga

Ceme said:


> I'm not an Icon, but was able to shop in store today.  These are my favorites thus far.
> 
> Ganni Boots in Chicory Coffee
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/ganni-waterproof-recycled-rubber-city-boot-women/5930773
> 
> 
> 
> Nanuhka coat
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nanushka-lana-check-double-breasted-wool-silk-coat/5954957
> 
> 
> 
> Free people jacket
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/free-people-clean-minimal-jacket/5959129
> 
> 
> 
> AS- Green was on list but I loved the white in person
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-balfern-leather-biker-jacket/4888436
> 
> 
> 
> These are on order
> 
> Straud Boots
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/staud-palamino-chelsea-boot-women/5702645
> 
> 
> 
> This coat, i see possibilities. could go either way
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/baum-und-pferdgarten-deadra-mixed-media-quilted-coat/5972624



That Nanushka coat is gorg! I have no use for a coat that long but I love the print and that it’s 10% silk / 90% wool instead of a synthetic blend.


----------



## golfinggirl

coffeecup1828 said:


> Makes sense! But now I’m doubting my choice and thinking I should have gone with the suede...of course after I placed a $900 order for the leather ones in 2 sizes. I was thinking the leather would age better than the suede but I could be wrong. I hate I couldn’t try them on in-person.


don't doubt your choice, you picked really nice boots! They will probably be easier to take care of than the suede


----------



## nikki626

Ceme said:


> I'm not an Icon, but was able to shop in store today.  These are my favorites thus far.
> 
> Ganni Boots in Chicory Coffee
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/ganni-waterproof-recycled-rubber-city-boot-women/5930773
> 
> 
> 
> Nanuhka coat
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nanushka-lana-check-double-breasted-wool-silk-coat/5954957
> 
> 
> 
> Free people jacket
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/free-people-clean-minimal-jacket/5959129
> 
> 
> 
> AS- Green was on list but I loved the white in person
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-balfern-leather-biker-jacket/4888436
> 
> 
> 
> These are on order
> 
> Straud Boots
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/staud-palamino-chelsea-boot-women/5702645
> 
> 
> 
> This coat, i see possibilities. could go either way
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/baum-und-pferdgarten-deadra-mixed-media-quilted-coat/5972624


How did the free people jacket fit. Did you go with your normal size or did size up/down? Curious as its on my list too


----------



## VSOP

We have early release at my job on Fridays. I’ll be at Nordstrom right after work, lol. 
I have about 80-90 things on my list. I  really wish I could try things on. I don’t want to order two sizes, but I’m sure I’ll have to. I can’t wait!


----------



## graciewwing

coffeecup1828 said:


> Yes I know, it was a joke...there was one year when the billing cycle was like a week after the sale and a lot of our orders hadn’t even arrived at our houses yet. It’s not at all a problem for me to pay my Nordstrom bill, it’s just annoying when you end up with a sizable negative balance the next month bc of returns. Correction: my husband finds it annoying. I look at it as shopping in the future lol.


Ha I understand. I space my purchases all the time to avoid just that! Can’t avoid it with the sale!


----------



## nikki626

VSOP said:


> We have early release at my job on Fridays. I’ll be at Nordstrom right after work, lol.
> I have about 80-90 things on my list. I  really wish I could try things on. I don’t want to order two sizes, but I’m sure I’ll have to. I can’t wait!



I will be checking out my local store too. I'm still going to place my order however I want to check out sunglasses in store


----------



## VSOP

nikki626 said:


> I will be checking out my local store too. I'm still going to place my order however I want to check out sunglasses in store



I have some returns too, shopping before the sale, smh. And even though I liked the boots, they didn’t work out. 
I ordered something from Nordstrom Rack and to avoid paying shipping, I had it sent to Nordstrom store.


----------



## chloethelovely

These sunnies are spectacular.  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tom-ford-dahlia-55mm-sunglasses/5012440


----------



## Ceme

nikki626 said:


> How did the free people jacket fit. Did you go with your normal size or did size up/down? Curious as its on my list too


I'd say size down.  I'm between a med and large, and med was perfect.


----------



## nikki626

Ceme said:


> I'd say size down.  I'm between a med and large, and med was perfect.


Thank u. Me too. I will go with medium


----------



## nikki626

chloethelovely said:


> These sunnies are spectacular.  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tom-ford-dahlia-55mm-sunglasses/5012440


Those are cute!!


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/ray-ban-50mm-cat-eye-sunglasses/5442322
		

Or


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/ray-ban-50mm-wayfarer-sunglasses/5933279


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## vt2159

I went back to the store for more pick ups and to do returns from my first batch. I finally had some time to go by the shoe department, and I love the color on these so much that I bought them, even though I didn’t need any more athletic shoes


----------



## StacyLynn624

Wondering if I should go tomorrow or not. I have that pass to go tomorrow, but I only have about an hour that my kids are at school. I could go at 1, but I only have 2 hours then. Next chance is Thurs after lunch. My store is smaller, only two floors. Wondering if it’s even worth it.


----------



## buggiewomma

StacyLynn624 said:


> Wondering if I should go tomorrow or not. I have that pass to go tomorrow, but I only have about an hour that my kids are at school. I could go at 1, but I only have 2 hours then. Next chance is Thurs after lunch. My store is smaller, only two floors. Wondering if it’s even worth it.


I suggest: buy your fave things online at midnight, then go at 1pm and leisurely browse knowing that nothing is an emergency.


----------



## coffeecup1828

StacyLynn624 said:


> Wondering if I should go tomorrow or not. I have that pass to go tomorrow, but I only have about an hour that my kids are at school. I could go at 1, but I only have 2 hours then. Next chance is Thurs after lunch. My store is smaller, only two floors. Wondering if it’s even worth it.


If you’re shopping tomorrow with the pass, I would go in person so that a SA can order your online order for you. If you’re an “influencer” you won’t be able to order until 3am or whatever your time is on Thursday night. But a SA can manually order your stuff tomorrow with that little pass.
I would suggest narrowing the list down to the items you’d be upset about missing out on, and getting those ordered tomorrow. With the lower two tiers combined, I think Friday ordering is going to be absolutely nuts.


----------



## Anner57

Has anyone tried any bras? I have changed sizes and really need to be fitted. Can any SA in Lingerie help me? I hardly left my house during COVID. I am full figured and finding good fitting bras during the sale can save me hundreds of dollars.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Anner57 said:


> Has anyone tried any bras? I have changed sizes and really need to be fitted. Can any SA in Lingerie help me? I hardly left my house during COVID. I am full figured and finding good fitting bras during the sale can save me hundreds of dollars.


I worked with a bra fit specialist at the Nordstrom in Walnut Creek her name is Christine Flowers and she is amazing. But I would suggest reaching out to somebody local to you.


----------



## rutabaga

coffeecup1828 said:


> If you’re shopping tomorrow with the pass, I would go in person so that a SA can order your online order for you. If you’re an “influencer” you won’t be able to order until 3am or whatever your time is on Thursday night. But a SA can manually order your stuff tomorrow with that little pass.
> I would suggest narrowing the list down to the items you’d be upset about missing out on, and getting those ordered tomorrow. With the lower two tiers combined, I think Friday ordering is going to be absolutely nuts.



This is my Friday prediction as well... if I wake up in the middle of Thursday night/early Friday morning, I’m opening up the app and placing my order!!!


----------



## *MJ*

vt2159 said:


> I went back to the store for more pick ups and to do returns from my first batch. I finally had some time to go by the shoe department, and I love the color on these so much that I bought them, even though I didn’t need any more athletic shoes
> View attachment 5135990


Love these!! Do you have a link to them? I didn't see this color online


----------



## VSUVUS

Silly ol’ me didn’t realize the preview is for the US site til couple days ago…even created a wish list and everything only to find out Canadian preview doesn’t start til the 19th and everything I’ve added will be different prices IF they are even available on the .ca site


----------



## PurpleLilac

kadya said:


> Went in-store to pick up my orders and also browse a bit. My store was also pretty sparse, but it was nice to see some things in person. I really don’t have much to share since several items I purchased are repeats of last year - looking at you, Zella Amazing Crewneck - or the tried-and-true beauty items like Slip silk scrunchies and Oribe that don’t need a full review.
> 
> A few r notes:
> 
> The Sorel Joan of Arctic wedge didn’t slip off my heel like in years past, and that made me excited so I bought them right then. The leather is also a little smoother it seems like However, I’m just not as over-the-moon as I thought I would be with them. Plus they left black marks on my fingers. Probably going back. I should love a pair of shoes for $130.
> 
> The Caslon Miller boots will be a great pair to have when I don’t want to necessarily wear my nicest boots - like to an apple orchard after a rainy day - but still want a sturdy leather pair with a lug sole. Super well-constructed and really nice leather.
> 
> These Kendra Scott earrings are cute and not too flashy, but they are kind of loud! If jingly earrings bother you, don’t get these lol.
> 
> The Zella Cara hoodie is super comfy, but the elbow seam is a little weird. I mean I’m gonna keep it for $30, the sizing is great and I like everything else, but WHY the random elbow seam?
> 
> On Cloudflow rock/rose is as pretty as it looks online and was true to size. I’m an 8 in all workout shoes and these proved no exception. One thing - the laces are LONG!
> 
> Zella leggings still aren’t great. The pocket leggings have the WEIRDEST tiny pocket placement, and the live-ins are just so, so see-through. I was shopping in my old live-ins and compared the two…night and day thickness-wise. UGH. I keep hoping they’ll go back eventually so I try every year but this is not the year, friends.
> 
> I didn’t like any of the Sweaty Betty prints for the power pocket leggings, but these Super Sculpt ones were really nice in person! $70 for leggings is hard to swallow so they are on my “maybe later” list, but I was an unexpected fan of this style.
> 
> My sleeper hit was the Marc Fisher Nairy boot!! I saw these in person and that was IT. The leather is sooooo nice and they’re pretty lightweight. I can’t wait to wear these.
> 
> I really tried hard to see what was out there that wasn’t skinny jeans and grabbed a pair of the AG Ex-Boyfriend slim jeans to try on. I love AG, so I was thinking these would be a win. NOPE. The pockets didn’t start till halfway down my backside, making for a wholly unflattering look. Guess I’ll die in my skinny jeans
> 
> In case you haven’t made it to a store to check anything out yet, I’ll throw up a couple photos of the shoes & one of the earrings. First up is the Marc Fisher boots
> 
> View attachment 5135055
> 
> View attachment 5135056
> 
> 
> Caslon
> 
> View attachment 5135057
> 
> View attachment 5135058
> 
> 
> OnCloud
> 
> View attachment 5135059
> 
> View attachment 5135060
> 
> 
> Sorels
> 
> View attachment 5135064
> 
> 
> Kendra Scott Liza earrings
> 
> View attachment 5135065


You found some great items! Thanks for sharing!!  I'm wondering how the Caslon boots fit you?  TTS? or did you size up?  I'm not sure how they'd fit me because I'm only 5 feet tall and they may hit at a weird spot on my calf but I love the Burgundy color!  
TIA


----------



## pixiejenna

Jnhk said:


> Anybody have any experience with this Wacoal bra? I’m looking for a comfortable wire-free bra. I’ve tried several options, but the bottom always seem to roll up. Thanks!



I love the Spanx Breast of Both Worlds bra it’s similar to a sports bra style wise. They also have a Bra-llelujah! Unlined Bralette which is super comfortable too. I couldn’t keep it because the cup size was too small for me but the band fit. I wish they offered that style with different cup size options. I usually wear their Bra-llelujah with underwire. The name is stupid as hell but by far the most comfortable bra I have ever worn.


----------



## lovemyrescues

pixiejenna said:


> I love the spanx Breast of both worlds bra it’s similar to a sports bra style wise. They also have a bra-llelujh unlined bralette which is super comfortable too. I couldn’t keep it because the cup size was too small for me but the band fit. I wish they offered that style with different cup size options. I usually wear their bra-llelujah with underwire. The name is stupid as hell but by far the most comfortable bra I have ever worn.



I highly suggest looking into this. I loved it so much I bought two of them very comfy even if your full figured.

Check out the Bliss Perfection Contour Soft Cup Bra from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5025413


----------



## lovemyrescues

cmm62 said:


> I’ve had my vista since 2016, highly recommended. Best baby gear I bought, especially as we went on to have more children and the vista can grow with you. Used the bassinet for each baby to sleep in our room as a newborn. Storage is great. Durability is great. Still use it daily. Agree you should take both for a test run and see what you like best, but I love love love the Vista.



Try this one:  Check out the Bliss Perfection Contour Soft Cup Bra from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5025413


----------



## waddleod

Ugh, 0 for 5 on the items I picked up in store today but I’m going to exchange the boots for another size so hopefully they’ll work. Everything else is coming in the mail.


----------



## pixiejenna

Looking at my wishlist and only 2 of the items I have on it are sold out I guess no one wants what I do lol. One was a piece of jewelry that is in my birthstone but I would have a hard time buying it without being able to see it IRL.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## waddleod

I’m going to try the breast of both worlds bra. If I’m borderline on size should I go up or down?


----------



## vt2159

*MJ* said:


> Love these!! Do you have a link to them? I didn't see this color online



I got my usual size in athletic shoes:https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5139767


----------



## bodybuild36

coffeecup1828 said:


> has anyone seen these Aquatalia boots irl? I just ordered them...I love the height and lug sole and suede panel. I’m hoping they are classic enough to last years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135581


I tried them on, but I did not get them.  I’m 5’3” with muscular calves and felt that they were slouchy when on, but they look great just not on me.  I’m also a 7.5 and would have needed to size up to an 8 as they ran short.


----------



## mpls_doodle

2 minutes til showtime for us ambassadors online. I’m going to order what’s not in store and then go browse tomorrow. I really just want to make sure I get my Tommy John loungewear and daydreamer tees this year.


----------



## brokeshopper

I placed an order at 00:00. Literally midnight!
Already received a cancellation from my order


----------



## englishprof

brokeshopper said:


> I placed an order at 00:00. Literally midnight!
> Already received a cancellation from my order


Oh, no!! What got cancelled? I just placed mine, so I'm likely to get the same


----------



## mpls_doodle

I didn’t order too much online. Shockingly most of what I wanted appears to be available in store. We’ll see if I can find it though… I was sad to see the Faherty hoodie sold out in medium. Hopefully small fits! Seems like most stuff is coming direct from supplier. I was going to upgrade to two day shipping but only like 25% of my bag qualified!


----------



## LVChanelLISA

I’m an ambassador and placed my order right at midnight! I was surprised to see so many common sizes of the asics gel kayano gym shoe sold out in the grey and pink. Disappointed to say the least...does anyone have any intel if this is one of those items that stock is tied up in transit? Thanks in advance & happy shopping everyone!

ASICS® GEL-Kayano® 27 Running Shoe


----------



## palmbeachpink

brokeshopper said:


> I placed an order at 00:00. Literally midnight!
> Already received a cancellation from my order



me too!

placed order around same time, 3ish EST and a Monica Vinader necklace was already cancelled, it was the Talisman Heart in silver

fyi on MV - all of her items besides from silver (925) pieces are plated -- if getting rose or yellow gold, my suggestion is to stay away from MV rings especially as they will turn if you wear + wash hands often


----------



## VSOP

6 more things sold out on my list, lol. One I really wanted, the others, meh.


----------



## cmm62

My only annoyance with this sale - because it’s shopping and I maintain we have to have fun with it, yay for this thread - is with all the same issues every year (selling out, orders cancelled, stock issues), that they don’t just make one or two days be a triple points day. It’s really annoying to elect to use a triple points day and get an order cancelled or wake up and see everything sold out. They used to make the first day or two triple points and it’s a bummer they no longer offer that, would make a lot of sense for them to do so.

ok enough complaining - ambassadors share your finds and I look forward to everything being sold out by Friday


----------



## mamavuitton

When are they going to restock the Reiss items and blazers from Smythe, Veronica Beard and L’Agence? I am so disappointed with the lack of inventory.


----------



## sabrunka

Just like the rest of you, several more items I wanted have sold out.  Normally I wouldnt care, but it's only my big ticket fall coat items which sold out... The Rag & Bone, Reiss and now Vince.  I had a back up to my back up and theyre all gone, lol! I have my fingers crossed that at least one of them will be available in my store.  I'm going to meet with a SA at 11am today to spend my lunch break trying on whatever is available in store, and also having her place an online order for me with my early pass.


----------



## Hobie

I hope they're canceling individual items and not entire orders... I lost a big order a few years ago because one item was solemn out, and by the time they canceled the order the other items were sold out, too.


----------



## nikki626

I placed my order about 5am with two day delivery. About 4/5 items weren't eligible for that shipping, items from Frame, some Franco Sarto boots,  Vagabond boots and a tee from Zadig & Voltarie. I was surprised at the Sarto boots not coming from Nordstrom but I got the green pair not the standard black or camel that people generally go for. I don't think that i got anything super exciting so no cancelations yet


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## joyjooy

palmbeachpink said:


> me too!
> 
> placed order around same time, 3ish EST and a Monica Vinader necklace was already cancelled, it was the Talisman Heart in silver
> 
> fyi on MV - all of her items besides from silver (925) pieces are plated -- if getting rose or yellow gold, my suggestion is to stay away from MV rings especially as they will turn if you wear + wash hands often


Yikes re MV pieces.  Appreciate the heads up!  For the price, I expect more so that is good to know.


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

nikki626 said:


> If anyone is interested in this frame sweatshirt, there is a gray color in the Nordstrom sale section.  Im almost 100% sure it is the same sweatshirt just in a different color.
> 
> FRAME Shoulder Detail Half Zip Sweatshirt
> 
> View attachment 5135387



Also found this in the gray color at the Rack for $89.97!  https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/frame-sporty-half-zip-sweatshirt/5827484


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

Westie lover said:


> Thank you for all you do!!! Medicine is a team sport. This pandemic has turned my coworkers into family. We were all in this together. Thankfully our COVID-19 patients are few but we are swamped with patients who didn’t seek care during the pandemic and are now critically ill. There was very little we could do to keep our COVID-19 patients comfortable much less alive. It leaves you with a feeling of having no control and seems like a vicious circle. I get to retire 11/30 but totally understand the feeling of wanting to run out the door. After doing this for over four decades I have never felt that way before.
> 
> I do have FOMO but it’s not for things but life in general. My colleagues and I feel we lost over a year of our lives. I have two new granddaughters I have yet to even meet. in my case, I think I’m likely looking for anything which feels like life will be normal again.
> 
> Hang in there and I hope life gets better! ITA with everything you’re feeling.



Congratulations on your upcoming retirement and the granddaughters!  How exciting!  I hope you will get to spend time with them very soon.  Lots to look forward to.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

We are traveling today and can’t make it to the store at least till Saturday. A little sad that I  have the pass to go in today and won’t be able to use it. My wish list items are beauty, candles and a few clothing items for my 8 yr old. So hopefully they won’t sell out by Friday!  I had the Reiss off the shoulder dress on my list but couldn’t believe how fast that sold out. It probably wouldn’t be flattering on a 5’2” average build person anyways. But I went to the Reiss web and they had similar style on sale. I wonder how much non-nords brands get additional sales from just visibility thru NAS.


----------



## nikki626

PiecesOfFlair said:


> Also found this in the gray color at the Rack for $89.97!  https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/frame-sporty-half-zip-sweatshirt/5827484


ugg... damn you nordstrom and Nordstrom rack... !!!!


----------



## nikki626

the Busbee video


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I'm heading over to Nordstrom today to check out the in store selection...there are a couple of beauty items I'm going to pick up...hoping to find a pair of sunglasses...and maybe a pair of boots...keeping a open mind since fit is the most important thing! 

I bought a lot of clothing last year on sale that I still haven't worn much due to WFH so I'm limiting my clothing purchases this year. Good fun!


----------



## Susies71

I went on at midnight pacific coast & ordered.  Only 2 things sold out for me!  I ordered 39   I did the 2 day shipping & I think that is a brilliant suggestion!  Thanks ladies!


----------



## pixiejenna

waddleod said:


> I’m going to try the breast of both worlds bra. If I’m borderline on size should I go up or down?



I feel like it’s true to size. If in between sizes I would probably base it on your cup size, if larger then go up if a smaller then go down. I’m a 38DD and get 2X.


----------



## AshJs3

The video was fun to watch! Thanks for posting. That Veronica Beard puff sleeve tee wasn't on my radar before, but I love it!


----------



## LittleStar88

Up at midnight to place my order for my first round picks! But in my sleepiness I could not figure out how to choose expedited shipping in the mobile app. So far everything seems to be holding (no cancellations yet).

Placed two more consecutive orders this morning.I think I am done??! 

Two Monica Vinader items I wanted have been sold out since Monday so will be stalking for those in hopes of a stock refresh/returns.

Purchased fewer items this year than last year. I literally have NAS items from last year that still have the tags on them - mostly work/office clothing. I don't need more of those things. So went with more casual and beauty items this time around.


----------



## JoesGirl

I was up from 2-5 the night before last.  (thank you menopause) so I overslept last night.  Didn’t order till 12:30 ordered 50 items (I Christmas shop) and three of the items were sold out.  i paid for overnight shipping and only 5 items didn’t qualify. We shall see what actually ends up shipping.


----------



## nikki626

LittleStar88 said:


> Up at midnight to place my order for my first round picks! But in my sleepiness I could not figure out how to choose expedited shipping in the mobile app. So far everything seems to be holding (no cancellations yet).
> 
> Placed two more consecutive orders this morning.I think I am done??!
> 
> Two Monica Vinader items I wanted have been sold out since Monday so will be stalking for those in hopes of a stock refresh/returns.
> 
> Purchased fewer items this year than last year. I literally have NAS items from last year that still have the tags on them - mostly work/office clothing. I don't need more of those things. So went with more casual and beauty items this time around.



I couldn't figure out how to change the shipping on the phone either.  I got up and got the computer though...


----------



## JeninOrlando

My statement date is on the 20th and my sale access starts the 16th. I hope i can pull this off without a big statement balance


----------



## bunnylou

joyjooy said:


> Yikes re MV pieces.  Appreciate the heads up!  For the price, I expect more so that is good to know.



I tend to steer away from gold plated anything—for rings especially. Gold-filled (aka gold vermeil) is a bit better and should last a few years if not exposed to liquids or lotions.

For MV price points, sterling silver is the way to go!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## bunnylou

JeninOrlando said:


> My statement date is on the 20th and my sale access starts the 16th. I hope i can pull this off without a big statement balance



Wish they would bring back that wonderful 0% APR offer for the sale!


----------



## toujours*chic

Was up at midnight and placed my order- most to pick up in store. I did not buy nearly as much this year because I too still have purchases from 2020 NAS with tags. I also am holding off with boots/shoes because last year many of the NAS items went down to 60% off. I scored some incredible deals on Paul Green and Aquatalia and Frye. But it is not for the feint of heart- it is a gamble whether items will last past the sale. Some of my wishlist too sold out- some surprises but nothing heartbreaking.

Miss some of the brands from last year. Hope everyone gets what they want and are looking for.


----------



## bunnylou

Placed a few orders at midnight for items I really wanted. Feel kind of bad because I jumped on the Olaplex (set from last year has run out), Supergoop Hand Screen, and a couple of other things but probably could have purchased in store. Sorry stores! I will go in this morning but now I’ve pretty much purchased what I needed and won’t spend much there. Beauty items don’t tend to sell out so quickly, but after so many items on my wish list started disappearing, I wasn’t taking any chances!

Made one small order for in-store pickup. By the time I realized I was really hurting retail, whatever was left of my wish list was online only.


----------



## StacyLynn624

I'm going to go over there around 12:30 and see what's left. Yesterday, just the short Moonlight PJs in Purple and the Moonlight Nightshirt in Leopard Print were sold out. Today added the ON Shoes (again) in rock/rose, the Long Moonlight PJs in Purple and the Madewell Cardigan in Heather Eggplant. I might try that one in Navy too.  Its so expensive to me since I normally buy the $29 BP open front cardigans that they decided to stop selling this year.


----------



## mpls_doodle

Just realized I forgot to order the Bfd Robe And it’s sold out out now


----------



## StacyLynn624

Also, did anyone see a Dyson hairdryer or airwave? I didn't see one in any of the Affiliate spreadsheets, but I saw some IG Stories the other day and there was a Dyson something in the beauty stuff.  What is that?


----------



## bunnylou

mpls_doodle said:


> Just realized I forgot to order the Bfd Robe And it’s sold out out now



If you don’t mind stalking it, you’ll probably catch it on a restock!


----------



## buggiewomma

I too placed my order at midnight pacific and then went immediately to bed (sorry for inviting everyone to my midnight party and then just not showing up until 8 hours later... gotcha!!!) 
One thing sold out (a free people "shacket" thing that i added last minute - not end of the world). I did two day shipping also, but 5-6 things were not available for fast shipping (2 redone jeans, frank and eileen shirt dress, and an allsaints top I think). I had 38 items total, but 20 were underwear and another 10 were towels and candles.
Most fun items: the orange band michele watch (I know that one of you put this one on my radar and I am pumped about it, so thanks!) and a Queen daydreamer tee.
I was *very* close to pulling the trigger on the veronica beard camper jacket and also her platform clogs with the houndstooth fabric. But they would be very likely returns for me, so I waited. I can't believe I did not buy jewelry this year, but all the things I liked were sold out (mostly MV like the rest of you).


----------



## englishprof

Looks like I'm picking up 5 of my 11 items today (and hopefully, the other 6 will still ship ). (Those are a pair of MV hoops, some Schott Zwiesel whiskey and tumbler glasses (for my "bartender" husband),  a couple of golf shirts for him, too, and some new Nike bike shorts for me.)
I'm not sure how I'll feel about pick up items, so  might get some feedback . Also, I don't have a problem with returns 
Have a good day, everyone, and thanks for all your fun posts and perspective!!


----------



## hksnoopy

I wasn't able to stay up til midnight but did get up at 5:30am PT this morning.  I was okay with it because nothing on my list was a Must Have and I figured maybe it'd save me some money? lol.  As expected the On shoes were sold out in my size.  I picked up mostly workout clothes for my husband, winter essentials for my kiddo, and a few things that I always get like Ugg boots.  I am also on the hunt of a new pair of sunglasses and I never know what will look good on my face so I ended up ordering 4 pairs to try, I'm going to have to return a few lol.  (Also thanks to whoever suggested Tom Ford! ) Opted for the overnight shipping as I don't have time to go to the store til Friday and I also need to pick up alterations so I'm hoping everything arrives tmw and then I can make my returns when I go in on Friday! I also waffled on the Veronica Beard slides - has anyone seen these in person or know about the fit? 

NIKE Dri-FIT Challenger Hybrid Running Shorts
BP. Elastic Waist Shorts
MARINE LAYER Men's Saturday Shorts
THE NORTH FACE Kids' Quilted Sweater Fleece Hoodie
HUNTER First Classic Waterproof Rain Boot
NIKE Dri-FIT Challenger Hybrid Running Shorts
SAVE THE DUCK Kids' Hooded Water Repellent Puffer Jacket
THE NORTH FACE Kids' 'Moondoggy' Water Repellent Reversible Down Jacket
UGG® Turlock Waterproof Snow Boot 
CLINIQUE Full Size Moisture Surge 100-Hour Auto-Replenishing Hydrator Face Moisturizer Set 
NIKE Air Max 95 Essential Sneaker
UGG® Classic Femme Wedge Bootie  
UGG® Zariyah Water Repellent Ankle Bootie
TOM FORD Dahlia 55mm Sunglasses
TOM FORD Anouk 60mm Geometric Sunglasses
GUCCI 56mm Gradient Geometric Sunglasses 

Love this time of year and thread as always!!


----------



## Lily's Mom

bunnylou said:


> I tend to steer away from gold plated anything—for rings especially. Gold-filled (aka gold vermeil) is a bit better and should last a few years if not exposed to liquids or lotions.
> 
> For MV price points, sterling silver is the way to go!


I only have gold items from Monica vinader. A couple of necklaces with charms and a couple of bracelets.  Gold just looks better on my skin tone. I have always wondered about their silver and whether it tarnishes?  I hate cleaning silver and MV has a 5 year warranty so I’ve never worried about the gold. Plus on sale it’s a good way to go.


----------



## vt2159

StacyLynn624 said:


> Also, did anyone see a Dyson hairdryer or airwave? I didn't see one in any of the Affiliate spreadsheets, but I saw some IG Stories the other day and there was a Dyson something in the beauty stuff.  What is that?


I tried to find it online but can't seem to locate it. I saw one in the store yesterday as I was walking by. I believe it's the hairdryer. I don't know much about the Dyson brand, so I can't give any more info than that besides it being roughly $399 (I think the original price was something like $549, according to the sticker). It looked like this one that's on Nordstrom right now:


Now that I think of it, I'm not even sure if it's even a part of the sale. I noticed that my store had a bunch of gift sets next to the sale items, probably as a way to promote people buying more.


----------



## Westie lover

Has anybody seen the Barbour raincoat in person? It’s really my only “need” item and I was wondering if the quality was consistent with the brand. I think I’m going to put other things on the back burner and wait for sales or a trip to the Rack. I know the Barbour won’t ever make it there.


----------



## chloethelovely

buggiewomma said:


> Most fun items: the orange band michele watch (I know that one of you put this one on my radar and I am pumped about it, so thanks!) and a Queen daydreamer tee.


I bought the blue Michele sport watch.  I absolutely love it!  I hope you have the same feeling about the orange watch!


----------



## AshJs3

Westie lover said:


> Has anybody seen the Barbour raincoat in person? It’s really my only “need” item and I was wondering if the quality was consistent with the brand. I think I’m going to put other things on the back burner and wait for sales or a trip to the Rack. I know the Barbour won’t ever make it there.


Instagram "influencer" Things.I.Bought.And.Liked (who I've followed for a long time and trust) says that the ones from previous years have been. She was was talking about wanting the tan one this year.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## chloethelovely

Lily's Mom said:


> I only have gold items from Monica vinader. A couple of necklaces with charms and a couple of bracelets. Gold just looks better on my skin tone. I have always wondered about their silver and whether it tarnishes? I hate cleaning silver and MV has a 5 year warranty so I’ve never worried about the gold. Plus on sale it’s a good way to go.


Me too.  I have a Monica Vinader coin pendant (I think it's the Marie?), and I have had it for ~2.5 years.  It's held up just fine.  I don't wear it every day, but frequently.  I try not to get perfume or other liquids on it, but I'm not too precious about it.  I also try not to get perfume on my VCA Alhambra necklace, so it doesn't really seem like a quality issue.  Not sure what a similarly sized coin necklace in 14K or 18K would cost, but I will probably be done with the MV necklace in a few more years anyway.


----------



## LittleStar88

I've been very happy with my Monica Vinader items. Mostly sterling. They don't seem to tarnish any faster than my Tiffany, but I polish after each wear. 

I have one two pairs of rose gold earrings and absolutely love them. The color is very nice and so far no signs of wear. They're my favorite!


----------



## chloethelovely

I will do a couple of posts to show what I purchased.  The first is jewelry.

The GIANT splurge:  Emerald Ring It's not here yet.  It's being sized.  It was one of a kind, but not the beautiful yellow diamond we all talked about!
Bony Levy Paperclip Bracelet - the latest addition to my stack.


Bony Levy Paperclip Chain Necklace - not on sale.  I almost didn't buy it, but then I felt like I couldn't leave the store without it.


Blue Michele Watch


----------



## coffeecup1828

Just stopped by my store again after seeing @susie.wright on IG try on this Sam Edelman coat...

it is so! cute! in person. It’s more cool toned/purpley pink than it looks in my pic. It came home with me right away. I’m a 6/8 in coats due to shoulders and chest, size 27 jeans, and I was great with a S.
Also picked up the Born Mattie boots as I’m not sure I’ll be keeping the $400 Aquatalia I ordered.


----------



## rutabaga

chloethelovely said:


> I will do a couple of posts to show what I purchased.  The first is jewelry.
> 
> The GIANT splurge:  Emerald Ring It's not here yet.  It's being sized.  It was one of a kind, but not the beautiful yellow diamond we all talked about!
> Bony Levy Paperclip Bracelet - the latest addition to my stack.
> View attachment 5136445
> 
> Bony Levy Paperclip Chain Necklace - not on sale.  I almost didn't buy it, but then I felt like I couldn't leave the store without it.
> View attachment 5136446
> 
> Blue Michele Watch
> View attachment 5136447



Love your collection! I was eyeing the BL gold chain bracelet, thanks for posting IRL pics...considering putting it back on my WL


----------



## chloethelovely

Clothes:

I didn't buy that many pieces, and one item wasn't on sale.

Veronica Beard Dress

Nili Lotan Normandy Top

By Timo Smocked Dress in Black Floral - not on sale, but made my nineties girl heart sing!

Lafayette 148 New York Sweater - This was to replace a beloved sweater that died in laundry earlier this year.


----------



## chloethelovely

Last but not least, *Beauty.*  And again, I bought stuff not on sale:

Sisley Eye & Lip Set - not on sale.  But a good deal, and I was out.

Byredo Eleventh Hour - not on sale, but I was in love with this fragrance.

Sisley Black Rose Set - I have received samples before, but not every purchased.  I'm excited to try it!

Rich Girl Hand Cream - because I should put sunscreen on my hands every day, but I always forget.

Coola Sunscreen Spray Trio - because I bought a can of this once, and I loved it.  It's basically like getting the two mini cans for free!

Also, I forgot to buy, but need to go back for:  Dry Bar Dry Shampoo


----------



## chloethelovely

rutabaga said:


> Love your collection! I was eyeing the BL gold chain bracelet, thanks for posting IRL pics...considering putting it back on my WL


The bracelet seems to be high quality, and I think it's a good value.  The links are heavier than the links in the necklace, which made me second guess the necklace as it was not on sale. But I couldn't get over how nice the necklace looked with my other necklaces.  So here we are.


----------



## sabrunka

Well, I went in store to do my shopping and the selection was terrible.  That being said, I had my sales rep order some items online for me with my early access pass, and I just noticed after I left, that 3 items rang up at the sale price, while the remaining 5 were full price. I'm so bummed out and mildly annoyed too... Now I gotta go back in store or try and figure this out.


----------



## lovemyrescues

chloethelovely said:


> I will do a couple of posts to show what I purchased.  The first is jewelry.
> 
> The GIANT splurge:  Emerald Ring It's not here yet.  It's being sized.  It was one of a kind, but not the beautiful yellow diamond we all talked about!
> Bony Levy Paperclip Bracelet - the latest addition to my stack.
> View attachment 5136445
> 
> Bony Levy Paperclip Chain Necklace - not on sale.  I almost didn't buy it, but then I felt like I couldn't leave the store without it.
> View attachment 5136446
> 
> Blue Michele Watch
> View attachment 5136447


Can you provide the exact links for both the Bony Levy bracelet and necklace? When I click on it it shows me ones not from the sale.


----------



## lovemyrescues

sabrunka said:


> Well, I went in store to do my shopping and the selection was terrible.  That being said, I had my sales rep order some items online for me with my early access pass, and I just noticed after I left, that 3 items rang up at the sale price, while the remaining 5 were full price. I'm so bummed out and mildly annoyed too... Now I gotta go back in store or try and figure this out.


I suggest that everybody check their receipt before leaving the store. That’s happened to me every year and this year and that’s why I make sure to look at the prices before leaving the store. Sorry that’s such a bummer!


----------



## chloethelovely

lovemyrescues said:


> Can you provide the exact links for both the Bony Levy bracelet and necklace? When I click on it it shows me ones not from the sale.


The necklace is not on sale.  The bracelet is part of the sale. Sale $390.90 / Regular Price $525

Here's the link to the bracelet again, with no formatting: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bony-levy-14k-gold-double-link-bracelet-nordstrom-exclusive/5937918


----------



## chloethelovely

sabrunka said:


> Well, I went in store to do my shopping and the selection was terrible.  That being said, I had my sales rep order some items online for me with my early access pass, and I just noticed after I left, that 3 items rang up at the sale price, while the remaining 5 were full price. I'm so bummed out and mildly annoyed too... Now I gotta go back in store or try and figure this out.


My stylist said that was happening with almost every item in the sale.  She had to double-check the price and match each individual item no!


----------



## lovemyrescues

chloethelovely said:


> The necklace is not on sale.  The bracelet is part of the sale. Sale $390.90 / Regular Price $525
> 
> Here's the link to the bracelet again, with no formatting: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bony-levy-14k-gold-double-link-bracelet-nordstrom-exclusive/5937918


Thank you!  It is so pretty!!


----------



## glitterHips

chloethelovely said:


> My stylist said that was happening with almost every item in the sale.  She had to double-check the price and match each individual item no!


Same thing happened to me!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## nsl

sabrunka said:


> Well, I went in store to do my shopping and the selection was terrible.  That being said, I had my sales rep order some items online for me with my early access pass, and I just noticed after I left, that 3 items rang up at the sale price, while the remaining 5 were full price. I'm so bummed out and mildly annoyed too... Now I gotta go back in store or try and figure this out.


Ugh that happened to me too last year! It was annoying to have to fix. Hopefully its not too painful for you.


----------



## chloethelovely

Oh! I forgot that I bought those lovely sunnies, too!

Tom Ford Dahlia


----------



## nikki626

My Olaplex set has shipped.. today is a good day.   The stylist who does my have on occasion uses it and she has gallon bottles in her salon. She gave me a money/product  saving tip I had not thought of and that is to use a basic shampoo to clean the hair first then use the Olaplex as the second shampoo.


----------



## StacyLynn624

I’m in the store. The clothing selection is not great at least for the stuff I wanted. I did get the ON Clouds in rock rose & all the beauty stuff.

also, they’re going to charge my card on the 31st for the PMdclean body.

they have a flyer with all of the % off beauty deals that are coming, and they can do that for you today for you to pick up when it starts.


----------



## KGracr22

nikki626 said:


> My Olaplex set has shipped.. today is a good day.   The stylist who does my have on occasion uses it and she has gallon bottles in her salon. She gave me a money/product  saving tip I had not thought of and that is to use a basic shampoo to clean the hair first then use the Olaplex as the second shampoo.


I do the same thing, I get a big bottle of Redkin (moisturizing - brown bottle) from Ulta, lasts forever and use that before any other shampoo. Works like a charm! Try not to use drug store brands they will counteract the work the nicer brands are doing.


----------



## sabrunka

chloethelovely said:


> My stylist said that was happening with almost every item in the sale.  She had to double-check the price and match each individual item no!



Yeah its unfortunate, no one is able to do a price adjustment (I did two live chats, called, and went back in store).  Oh well, I'll just have to get a price adjustment once I actually receive the items.  That being said, I will post photos of all the items I did get in store today later on


----------



## brokeshopper

englishprof said:


> Oh, no!! What got cancelled? I just placed mine, so I'm likely to get the same


Two items now.
One surprised me - NYDJ stretch pants - I bought them on sale in 2017 and now can't even button them (oof Covid) but I really like the fit. They don't have any regular sizes left!
Second was the free people clean and minimal jacket. Not as surprised by that because I think a lot of insta-influencers have had it in their try-ons? It looks like the white is back in stock so I'm trying again!


----------



## grietje

I went to the Corte Madeira store yesterday. Like others noted the displays were sparse and, again like others noted, the SAs were frustrated that the Nordstrom branded item were not there due to shipping delays.

I’m ambassador level so officially get to shop today but I was able to purchase sunglasses for DH yesterday because an SA said he had luck running a transaction through.  I could have bought more items I suppose but decided to wait until today.

I put everything in my wish list in my cart at 8:15am and it all went through.  It’s 11:55am now and so far no cancellation emails.  The items are more basic so I didn’t expect a big rush.  The Merrell sneakers (which I need like a hole in the head) are now sold out so I’ll see if I get a pair.

MERRELL Zion Hiking Sneaker
KUT FROM THE KLOTH Catherine Boyfriend Jeans 
CLINIQUE Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion+ Set
AVEDA Full Size shampure™ Nurturing Shampoo & Conditioner Set
EILEEN FISHER Boxy Open Front Cardigan 
UGG® Genuine Shearling Slipper 
CLINIQUE Full Size Moisture Surge 100-Hour Auto-Replenishing Hydrator Face Moisturizer Set
TREASURE & BOND Long Sleeve Thermal Top
CASLON® Long Sleeve Crewneck T-Shirt


----------



## brokeshopper

I've definitely gone overboard this year and ordered 42 items! But I put on weight over Covid and I know it isn't going anywhere with my work schedule. On top of that I'm trying to get back into online dating and need "date night outfits"! Plus virtually nothing in my formal workwear fits me anymore 

I'm just going to ignore the credit card bill until I make returns and then assess the final damage.

I will say this year's sale feels less exciting and more basic. I'm not seeing as many fun, statement pieces on a budget. I don't really want to splurge on Vince sweaters since I'm buying so much. Everything looks like it's a neutral basic. Am I missing the good ones??


----------



## sabrunka

I have some reviews of items I tried in store but did not buy:

The Good American brown coated pants (I cant find them anymore on the website?)- These are horribly unflattering.  I am usually a size 6/28, and in the size 6/28 in these, they were super tight around my waist (even though they suggested to size down) and the legs were lumpy and loose and just... Awful.  The camel toe was also atrocious. My waist measures at 28.5 inches and hips/bum at 39 inches for reference.

The Vince Camuto Candialia Sandal was another item I was excited for.... The strap over the toes is far too tight and restricting, while the other strap is WAY too loose and they are not soft or flexible at all.  It felt like a cardboard strap around my foot.  So sad, did not take home with me.

Finally the Treasure & Bond Heidi boot was nice, however I wished the calf was more fitted.  The fit was true to size but would better suit those with wider calves OR those who like a loose boot look.


----------



## Hobie

brokeshopper said:


> NYDJ stretch pants - I bought them on sale in 2017 and now can't even button them (oof Covid) but I really like the fit. They don't have any regular sizes left!


The NYDJ pants were on my list since I need new work clothes


----------



## VSOP

Okay my sold out items are increasing. Stalker powers enabled.


----------



## Robs215

Has anyone tried Blondo boots? I’m looking at the Blondo Destin bootie and I’m not sure on sizing. I trust y’all more than the sizing statement from Nordstroms. Thoughts?


----------



## AshJs3

Has anyone seen the Halogen moto jacket? I am guessing since it's a house brand it was delayed getting to stores. I am curious because it looks longer than most moto jackets. I have a long torso, so I think it might work better for me. I'd like to see the material up close though.


----------



## brokeshopper

Hobie said:


> The NYDJ pants were on my list since I need new work clothes


They're even sold out in the petite sizes now! I had no idea these were so popular. I bought them in 2017 at the end of the sale and didn't have any trouble with availability. I guess that IS 4 years ago now!

Do you have any ideas on a substitute? Any pair you've tried and loved?


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## StacyLynn624

Ok, back from Stonebriar.

I had to swipe my card before they started ringing up. No one ever asked me if I was Icon or Ambassador. Someone here said they loaded the early pass on to your Nordstrom Card.

My first stop was shoes. I got the ON Cloud Rock/Rose. She said they didn't get many (this is a smaller store). I got my regular size 7 and they were plenty roomy. I am a true 7, but wear a 7.5 in Nikes. Really loved these.  I hope you guys can get them!

Next I headed over to beauty. They had all of the Anniversary Sale Stuff together and roped off.  They had lots of Olaplex. Didn't see any Dyson hair dryers. I had a lot of beauty on my list, and they had everything but the BeautyBio R45, so I ordered that. The beauty department has a flyer that they can give you with all of the deals coming up. Tell them what you want and they will charge your card and do curbside pickup.

Next I headed upstairs and ended up using the fitting room in lingerie.  Most of the clothing that I was interested in was in the Madewell/T&B section, and it seemed like about a half of that was missing. I couldn't even find a rack of T&B until right before I left.

No moonlight anything. They also didn't the Wacoal strapless bra that everyone raves about, but she had a full price one. I ended up getting a Natori Feathers Strapless because I liked it better, even if it was full price.

The Home Department had a ton of Barefoot Dreams blankets, but not much of anything else it felt like. They only had half of the Bliss blanket colors and only one style.

There were no 00s in Wit & Wisdom, so I didn't try any on. But one pair looked exactly like the Articles of Society Sarahs that I bought last year.

I looked at that $30 initial necklace, and it was pretty, but I don't know. I feel like you can get those for $10 on Amazon. I also saw this in gold https://www.nordstrom.com/s/argento-vivo-sterling-silver-herringbone-chain-necklace/5950075 and it was amazing! I'm still thinking about that one. I may need to go raid my mom's jewelry from the 80's first.

I was getting close to my budget number, so I left, but I am really on the fence about the Navy Longchamp Expandable.  I love love love the black one I got last year. I should have bought it. It was right there! I may snag that with notes and a gift card on Friday.


----------



## *MJ*

vt2159 said:


> I got my usual size in athletic shoes:https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5139767



Thanks!! I need some new running shoes, and I've heard good things about these


----------



## rutabaga

StacyLynn624 said:


> Ok, back from Stonebriar.
> 
> I had to swipe my card before they started ringing up. No one ever asked me if I was Icon or Ambassador. Someone here said they loaded the early pass on to your Nordstrom Card.
> 
> My first stop was shoes. I got the ON Cloud Rock/Rose. She said they didn't get many (this is a smaller store). I got my regular size 7 and they were plenty roomy. I am a true 7, but wear a 7.5 in Nikes. Really loved these.  I hope you guys can get them!
> 
> Next I headed over to beauty. They had all of the Anniversary Sale Stuff together and roped off.  They had lots of Olaplex. Didn't see any Dyson hair dryers. I had a lot of beauty on my list, and they had everything but the BeautyBio R45, so I ordered that. The beauty department has a flyer that they can give you with all of the deals coming up. Tell them what you want and they will charge your card and do curbside pickup.
> 
> Next I headed upstairs and ended up using the fitting room in lingerie.  Most of the clothing that I was interested in was in the Madewell/T&B section, and it seemed like about a half of that was missing. I couldn't even find a rack of T&B until right before I left.
> 
> No moonlight anything. They also didn't the Wacoal strapless bra that everyone raves about, but she had a full price one. I ended up getting a Natori Feathers Strapless because I liked it better, even if it was full price.
> 
> The Home Department had a ton of Barefoot Dreams blankets, but not much of anything else it felt like. They only had half of the Bliss blanket colors and only one style.
> 
> There were no 00s in Wit & Wisdom, so I didn't try any on. But one pair looked exactly like the Articles of Society Sarahs that I bought last year.
> 
> I looked at that $30 initial necklace, and it was pretty, but I don't know. I feel like you can get those for $10 on Amazon. I also saw this in gold https://www.nordstrom.com/s/argento-vivo-sterling-silver-herringbone-chain-necklace/5950075 and it was amazing! I'm still thinking about that one. I may need to go raid my mom's jewelry from the 80's first.
> 
> I was getting close to my budget number, so I left, but I am really on the fence about the Navy Longchamp Expandable.  I love love love the black one I got last year. I should have bought it. It was right there! I may snag that with notes and a gift card on Friday.



I bought a gold herringbone necklace from the NR website (also gold plate, made in Italy) for about $25 a few weeks ago so I’d check there first


----------



## sabrunka

Alright so my first review is for the Vince long sleeve mock neck dress and the Steve madden tava boots. Im wearing a small in the dress and a 9.5 in the boots. Both are true to size.  Im 5'10. 

The dress is SO soft! Wow. I really love it and think its a perfect dress for work.  As for the boots, I love that they fit my narrow calves. Also the heel is super comfortable.


----------



## toujours*chic

Anyone have experience with this brand? I like the pockets and organization of this tote for work/errands and thought it was worth a try at the NAS price. Reminds me of The Marc Jacobs Tote without all the in your face branding.

DAGNE DOVER Small Vida Organic Cotton Tote


----------



## randr21

sabrunka said:


> Alright so my first review is for the Vince long sleeve mock neck dress and the Steve madden tava boots. Im wearing a small in the dress and a 9.5 in the boots. Both are true to size.  Im 5'10.
> 
> The dress is SO soft! Wow. I really love it and think its a perfect dress for work.  As for the boots, I love that they fit my narrow calves. Also the heel is super comfortable.
> View attachment 5136897
> 
> View attachment 5136898



Buy all the knit dresses on sale bc you should wear them all the time.


----------



## titania029

toujours*chic said:


> Anyone have experience with this brand? I like the pockets and organization of this tote for work/errands and thought it was worth a try at the NAS price. Reminds me of The Marc Jacobs Tote without all the in your face branding.
> View attachment 5136902



I thought the same when I saw it, like MJ tote. It's cute, but I don't know anything about the brand.


----------



## vivi24

Hi All,
Just came back from my store and like many of you have said stock is low. Most of the things on my wish list were not available. Even items like the Halogen cardigans or the Wacoal bras were no where to be found. I was surprised to see they had a large stock of BFD blankets. I love the Treasure & Bond peace sweatshirt and the platform converse!

TREASURE & BOND Peace Embroidered Sweatshirt
CONVERSE Chuck Taylor® All Star® Lift Platform Sneaker


----------



## bunnylou

Robs215 said:


> Has anyone tried Blondo boots? I’m looking at the Blondo Destin bootie and I’m not sure on sizing. I trust y’all more than the sizing statement from Nordstroms. Thoughts?



Blondo boots are usually super comfortable and made well. FWIW, I wear a 6 or 6.5 in shoes and the 6.5 in Blondo boots works well. Ordered a 6.5 in a new pair from this sale hoping the sizing is consistent. But they make great waterproof shoes!


----------



## Hobie

brokeshopper said:


> They're even sold out in the petite sizes now! I had no idea these were so popular. I bought them in 2017 at the end of the sale and didn't have any trouble with availability. I guess that IS 4 years ago now!
> 
> Do you have any ideas on a substitute? Any pair you've tried and loved?



I am planning on ordering a few different brands. It's hard to find petite pants and I'd rather buy petites than have regular pants hemmed since the proportions always look off. I was looking at the Spanx and Vince Camuto pants. I know I like the Eileen Fisher stretch crepe pants, but I think they may be a little too casual for this office. Fortunately I only have to go to the office once or twice a week! otherwise I would have to start an entire work wardrobe from scratch since I have been teleworking for over 8 years now  and I am not used to wearing real pants!


----------



## mpls_doodle

I spent a while at Bellevue square today. More time than I had hoped. I was shocked at how much inventory they had but man were their displays getting destroyed and ransacked! There were too many people shopping and too few employees. I spent forever trying to get someone to help me in basically every department I went to. I also found most of the employees seemed really unknowledgeable about sale items or where to find items on their floor in their department. It was sad to see almost double the number of people pulling for online pickups as there were actual SAs helping in store customers. The SAs were trying to be helpful they just seemed very overworked and frazzled and undertrained for the sale.
There were quite a few things listed as sold out online that my store had a massive stock of including the BFD robe that sold out quick
My standout purchases:

SLOWTIDE Slow Burn Beach Blanket
SLOWTIDE Glacier Camp Blanket
ATELIER SAUCIER Le Duet Set of 2 Reclaimed Tea Towels 
PAUL GREEN Jano Lug Sole Bootie
BOBBI BROWN Full Size Dual-Ended Long-Wear Cream Shadow Stick Set 
NARS Afterglow Mini Lip Balm Duo
LA MER Travel Size Crème de la Mer Set for Drier Skin Types
LAURA MERCIER Full Size Caviar Stick Eye Color Trio 
NÉCESSAIRE Full Size The Body Wash & The Body Lotion Set
AG Prima Mid Rise Ankle Cigarette Jeans
RAG & BONE Cate Ankle Skinny Jeans
BAREFOOT DREAMS® CozyChic™ Ribbed Robe
DAYDREAMER Def Leppard Hysteria Tour Graphic Tee
DAYDREAMER Women's Rolling Stones Graphic Tee
BOMBAS Assorted 3-Pack Space Dye Ankle Socks 
UGG® Assorted 2-Pack Cozy Chenille Crew Socks









The Blondo lug sole booties came back in stock so I ordered those to compare to the Paul Greens.
I came super close to getting these Aquatalia booties but talked myself out of them since I have similar Stuart Weitzman ones already.

AQUATALIA Dayana Water Resistant Stretch Bootie
IVL COLLECTIVE Everyday Stripe Sculpted Leggings
IVL COLLECTIVE Bike Shorts 
BOMBAS Women's 6-Pack Assorted Ankle Socks


----------



## sabrunka

Ok next I tried on the Free people swim too deep sweater. Im wearing a size small. I could have sized down but like the baggy fit.




I also got the Vince merino wool longline cardigan. This fits large. I am normally a small but I got a medium and its pretty oversized. Honestly I got it because it was the last one and the small was sold out online, but I might exchange. Its super cozy and heavy!! Love it.


----------



## Tyychakel

Hi ladies! I shop Friday and I’m trying to determine which location I want to go to. Has anyone need to the Towson, Maryland or Christiana, DE location and can tell me how the inventory is looking?


----------



## Landra

sabrunka said:


> I do hope this is the case! My other coat option was the rag and bone greenish brown coat, but the Reiss one was my real "need". Oh well, fingers crossed!





DreamingBeauty said:


> Totally agree, I keep my stuff forever so have all styles.  I don't wear my older bootcuts as often because I don't wear heels as much, and the bootcut covers my shoes when I want to show them off, but I do still like the bootcut/flare style and don't really care if it's "in" or "out."  I do find skinny jeans, crops, or ankle length easier to pair with any type of shoe including flats.  Tops I just have to make sure it's long enough if I'm doing a low rise as I'm not into the midriff baring.  Basically I will just go with whatever I think pairs the best.





StacyLynn624 said:


> Ok, back from Stonebriar.
> 
> I had to swipe my card before they started ringing up. No one ever asked me if I was Icon or Ambassador. Someone here said they loaded the early pass on to your Nordstrom Card.
> 
> My first stop was shoes. I got the ON Cloud Rock/Rose. She said they didn't get many (this is a smaller store). I got my regular size 7 and they were plenty roomy. I am a true 7, but wear a 7.5 in Nikes. Really loved these.  I hope you guys can get them!
> 
> Next I headed over to beauty. They had all of the Anniversary Sale Stuff together and roped off.  They had lots of Olaplex. Didn't see any Dyson hair dryers. I had a lot of beauty on my list, and they had everything but the BeautyBio R45, so I ordered that. The beauty department has a flyer that they can give you with all of the deals coming up. Tell them what you want and they will charge your card and do curbside pickup.
> 
> Next I headed upstairs and ended up using the fitting room in lingerie.  Most of the clothing that I was interested in was in the Madewell/T&B section, and it seemed like about a half of that was missing. I couldn't even find a rack of T&B until right before I left.
> 
> No moonlight anything. They also didn't the Wacoal strapless bra that everyone raves about, but she had a full price one. I ended up getting a Natori Feathers Strapless because I liked it better, even if it was full price.
> 
> The Home Department had a ton of Barefoot Dreams blankets, but not much of anything else it felt like. They only had half of the Bliss blanket colors and only one style.
> 
> There were no 00s in Wit & Wisdom, so I didn't try any on. But one pair looked exactly like the Articles of Society Sarahs that I bought last year.
> 
> I looked at that $30 initial necklace, and it was pretty, but I don't know. I feel like you can get those for $10 on Amazon. I also saw this in gold https://www.nordstrom.com/s/argento-vivo-sterling-silver-herringbone-chain-necklace/5950075 and it was amazing! I'm still thinking about that one. I may need to go raid my mom's jewelry from the 80's first.
> 
> I was getting close to my budget number, so I left, but I am really on the fence about the Navy Longchamp Expandable.  I love love love the black one I got last year. I should have bought it. It was right there! I may snag that with notes and a gift card on Friday.


can you post the flyer for upcoming beauty deals?


----------



## Eunbi

GOOD


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## StacyLynn624

I didn’t bring it home since I have all of that information already. There’s going to be a whole bunch of % off sales during the public sale. Some are % off a brand, or certain items. I know 7/31 the pmd clean body will be 40% off because that was the only thing I was interested in. It’s a lot of makeup brands. Like iT! will be on sale. I remember that.

I bought the Spanx pants and other than them having fake pockets I like them. I would wear them to work if I still worked.  I’m 5’3”-5’4” and sized up to a Small. Didn’t try the XS on, though.


----------



## randr21

rutabaga said:


> I normally buy LM caviar sticks but didn’t like the shades in this year’s set. Is this a good price for BB? it’s not further reduced like the other beauty items. There are four shades but they seem like minis. I looked for this yesterday in-store but didn’t see it.
> 
> BOBBI BROWN Full Size Dual-Ended Long-Wear Cream Shadow Stick Set
> 
> View attachment 5134558


How do you like the LM? I bought the BB ones here since you get 4 mini colors, which is good for me since I rarely ever finish a makeup product.


----------



## kadya

In case anyone was even just a little bit curious about the Caslon pullover hoodie, save your money lol. Here’s the brand new one I received today, looking pretty similar to something I’ve worn for 10 years


----------



## toujours*chic

kadya said:


> In case anyone was even just a little bit curious about the Caslon pullover hoodie, save your money lol. Here’s the brand new one I received today, looking pretty similar to something I’ve worn for 10 years
> 
> View attachment 5137071
> 
> View attachment 5137072


Oh no- pilling right out of the bag. That is terrible!


----------



## raylyn

StacyLynn624 said:


> I also saw this in gold https://www.nordstrom.com/s/argento-vivo-sterling-silver-herringbone-chain-necklace/5950075 and it was amazing! I'm still thinking about that one. I may need to go raid my mom's jewelry from the 80's first.
> 
> I was getting close to my budget number, so I left, but I am really on the fence about the Navy Longchamp Expandable.  I love love love the black one I got last year. I should have bought it. It was right there! I may snag that with notes and a gift card on Friday.


I have one of those necklaces. I bought it in the mid-80s 

I have navy and black LC bags and I use the navy ones more.


----------



## pixiejenna

kadya said:


> In case anyone was even just a little bit curious about the Caslon pullover hoodie, save your money lol. Here’s the brand new one I received today, looking pretty similar to something I’ve worn for 10 years
> 
> View attachment 5137071
> 
> View attachment 5137072



How disappointing!


----------



## englishprof

So, here are some of the items I ordered last night/picked up today:



Sportswear Crewneck Sweatshirt
I'm counting down to when I'll be able to wear this cutie (I live in the desert , and it's definitely loose but very cozy.


Two by Vince Camuto Seamed Back Leggings
I think I like these--and have noticed them in previous NAS. I'm only 5'3" (and the petite weren't available), so they might need to be pulled up on my waist or folded under or hemmed. I can never have enough black pants it seems .


True Body V-Neck Bralette
Absolutely love the color and feel/material of this. To be honest, I might wear without pads (and sorry for tuckered appearance here!!).



CozyChic Lite® Circle Cardigan
Time to replace some old cardis. I know this has been a long-time, NAS staple. I love the Pearl color, but I didn't think that would be as practical for me.


Carson Zip Top Crossbody Bag

I'm a bit surprised in this is a big bigger than I expected--there are so mini bags these days--and I'm fine with that. It's really cute!! I wish I was "brave" enough to buy the green: I just don't think I'd wear it enough. I'm hoping the Tory Carson Zip Leather Continental Wallet comes back in stock (though occasionally I've seen it pop up at NR for even less). 

My other items are meant to be delivered. Thanks to everyone for sharing!!


----------



## RhiannonMR

I went to the Domain store in Austin. It's not a big store but it's close. No Bombas six pack socks and I REALLY wanted them. I came home with the olive colored Le Pliage, the Soft Wash Wave Quilt set in forest green, a Barefoot Dreams throw and an Apotheke candle and diffuser set. They had good inventory in Beauty, but only some of the jewelry, and clothing was not good. The Home department was well stocked. I had one of the early passes, but it didn't seem to matter much. I will do most of my damage online Friday morning.


----------



## taxvixen

Went to Nordstrom in Mission Viejo; I was shocked at what limited AS items were on display and how unexciting this year’s sale is. There is none of the happy anticipation of wearing fall clothing because so little was on view. Accessories are my favorite category, and nothing on the floor even tempted me (there was three scarves, all dull plaid, and no luxurious cashmere or silk).  The shoes had all the excitement of Monday dinner leftovers. Good for my wallet, but a disappointment for my fashion lover’s heart.


----------



## waddleod

sabrunka said:


> Ok next I tried on the Free people swim too deep sweater. Im wearing a size small. I could have sized down but like the baggy fit.
> 
> View attachment 5136982
> 
> 
> I also got the Vince merino wool longline cardigan. This fits large. I am normally a small but I got a medium and its pretty oversized. Honestly I got it because it was the last one and the small was sold out online, but I might exchange. Its super cozy and heavy!! Love it.
> 
> View attachment 5136995
> 
> View attachment 5136998


The FP sweater is cute!  I’m going to order the green. Looks like you could have gone down two sizes if you wanted it more fitted!


----------



## randr21

englishprof said:


> So, here are some of the items I ordered last night/picked up today:
> 
> View attachment 5137076
> 
> Sportswear Crewneck Sweatshirt
> I'm counting down to when I'll be able to wear this cutie (I live in the desert , and it's definitely loose but very cozy.
> View attachment 5137081
> 
> Two by Vince Camuto Seamed Back Leggings
> I think I like these--and have noticed them in previous NAS. I'm only 5'3" (and the petite weren't available), so they might need to be pulled up on my waist or folded under or hemmed. I can never have enough black pants it seems .
> View attachment 5137084
> 
> True Body V-Neck Bralette
> Absolutely love the color and feel/material of this. To be honest, I might wear without pads (and sorry for tuckered appearance here!!).
> 
> View attachment 5137086
> 
> CozyChic Lite® Circle Cardigan
> Time to replace some old cardis. I know this has been a long-time, NAS staple. I love the Pearl color, but I didn't think that would be as practical for me.
> View attachment 5137089
> 
> Carson Zip Top Crossbody Bag
> 
> I'm a bit surprised in this is a big bigger than I expected--there are so mini bags these days--and I'm fine with that. It's really cute!! I wish I was "brave" enough to buy the green: I just don't think I'd wear it enough. I'm hoping the Tory Carson Zip Leather Continental Wallet comes back in stock (though occasionally I've seen it pop up at NR for even less).
> 
> My other items are meant to be delivered. Thanks to everyone for sharing!!


Same here sister, same here with the black pants. 
I'm tempted to try the Nike sweatshirt, but I haven't even worn all of the ones I bought last year. Must resist.


----------



## rutabaga

randr21 said:


> How do you like the LM? I bought the BB ones here since you get 4 mini colors, which is good for me since I rarely ever finish a makeup product.



I use the LM rose gold as an eyeshadow base and it works well. There’s some creasing but I can layer it over a real eyeshadow base when the weather gets hot. Probably use up 2 full sized caviar sticks per year.


----------



## RedHead172

Still waiting for my order from two days ago to ship. I see cancellations in my future.


----------



## Lily's Mom

Robs215 said:


> Has anyone tried Blondo boots? I’m looking at the Blondo Destin bootie and I’m not sure on sizing. I trust y’all more than the sizing statement from Nordstroms. Thoughts?


I have a couple of pairs of blondo boots and they ran true to size for me. They are comfortable and pretty warm too since they’re waterproof. I think I’ve used a regular sock with them without issue.


----------



## pixiejenna

brokeshopper said:


> Two items now.
> One surprised me - NYDJ stretch pants - I bought them on sale in 2017 and now can't even button them (oof Covid) but I really like the fit. They don't have any regular sizes left!
> Second was the free people clean and minimal jacket. Not as surprised by that because I think a lot of insta-influencers have had it in their try-ons? It looks like the white is back in stock so I'm trying again!



I was surprised by the lack of options only plain black. In the past they’ve had plaid and herringbone options as well I was hoping to get a pair in a good print, they didn’t even offer any other colors. I feel like they’re still leaning hard on lounge wear.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## HMBBEACHWALKER

englishprof said:


> So, here are some of the items I ordered last night/picked up today:
> 
> View attachment 5137076
> 
> Sportswear Crewneck Sweatshirt
> I'm counting down to when I'll be able to wear this cutie (I live in the desert , and it's definitely loose but very cozy.
> View attachment 5137081
> 
> Two by Vince Camuto Seamed Back Leggings
> I think I like these--and have noticed them in previous NAS. I'm only 5'3" (and the petite weren't available), so they might need to be pulled up on my waist or folded under or hemmed. I can never have enough black pants it seems .
> View attachment 5137084
> 
> True Body V-Neck Bralette
> Absolutely love the color and feel/material of this. To be honest, I might wear without pads (and sorry for tuckered appearance here!!).
> 
> View attachment 5137086
> 
> CozyChic Lite® Circle Cardigan
> Time to replace some old cardis. I know this has been a long-time, NAS staple. I love the Pearl color, but I didn't think that would be as practical for me.
> View attachment 5137089
> 
> Carson Zip Top Crossbody Bag
> 
> I'm a bit surprised in this is a big bigger than I expected--there are so mini bags these days--and I'm fine with that. It's really cute!! I wish I was "brave" enough to buy the green: I just don't think I'd wear it enough. I'm hoping the Tory Carson Zip Leather Continental Wallet comes back in stock (though occasionally I've seen it pop up at NR for even less).
> 
> My other items are meant to be delivered. Thanks to everyone for sharing!!


In the past, Nordstroms had treated NAS merchandise as regular price when it comes to alterations. In previous years, I’ve had the Vince Camuto leggings hemmed for free. They really do have a nice fit.


----------



## pixiejenna

Now 9 of the items on my wishlist is sold out. I was surprised to see a pair of silk pants sell out they were on the pricey side. I guess I will periodically keep checking my list to see what’s left by Friday lol.


----------



## jblady

I went to Mayfair Nordstrom.  Many of the items were not in stock.  Here are the items I ordered.  Some of the items were for a friend who didn’t have early access.

BONY LEVY 14K Gold Stud Earrings & Beaded Necklace Box Set
OPEN EDIT Zip Hem Knit Pants 
VINCE CAMUTO Stretch Knit Midi Tube Skirt
ZELLA Motivate Assorted 3-Pack Hipster Briefs
SAM EDELMAN Belted Wool Blend Coat 
NIKE Sportswear Men's Club Pocket Fleece Joggers 
WACOAL Perfect Primer Underwire Bra
CASLON® Drape Collar Knit Blazer 
STEVE MADDEN Finn Chain Pointed Toe Mule 
WIT & WISDOM Ab-Solution Ankle Skinny Jeans
SPANX® Breast of Both Worlds Reversible Wireless Bra
BOMBAS Assorted 3-Pack Space Dye Triblock Ankle Socks
CASLON® Long Sleeve Crewneck T-Shirt  
ON Cloud Running Shoe
STEVE MADDEN Finn Chain Pointed Toe Mule 
NIKE Sportswear Festival Futura Swoosh Graphic Tee
STEVE MADDEN Hayle Platform Chelsea Boot 
BRACHA Initial Pendant Necklace
NORDSTROM Floppy Wool Felt Panama Hat
NÉCESSAIRE Body Wash & Body Lotion Set-$50 Value


----------



## MmeM124

I felt like my store had a really solid selection of items (suburban chicago) - of course like everyone no Nordstrom brand items in store. Some surprise favorites:

ECCO Elaina Street Lace-Up Boot 
THE NORTH FACE Cragmont Hooded Fleece Coat
BARBOUR Batten Half Zip Pullover 
CORSO COMO Derissa Ankle Strap Pump
CECE Lace Sleeve Stretch Crepe Blouse 




extremely comfortable



	

		
			
		

		
	
Also super cozy and cute



Grabbed this on a whim for my husband, he passed on it, but it’s so slippery soft I’m keeping it for myself. Especially since baggy is in!



Wanted the Cabernet color but in person it was more like a dark rust. Don’t really neeeeed black heels but these are too sexy to pass on



Don’t love the material of the main part but love the sleeves!


----------



## englishprof

HMBBEACHWALKER said:


> In the past, Nordstroms had treated NAS merchandise as regular price when it comes to alterations. In previous years, I’ve had the Vince Camuto leggings hemmed for free. They really do have a nice fit.


Of course!! I forgot that!! Thank you so much for the reminder!!


----------



## rutabaga

pixiejenna said:


> Now 9 of the items on my wishlist is sold out. I was surprised to see a pair of silk pants sell out they were on the pricey side. I guess I will periodically keep checking my list to see what’s left by Friday lol.



They probably stock fewer of the expensive items. So far only two of my WL items have sold out, and they’re both $300+.


----------



## viba424

Does anyone know if Paul Green Jano suede boots are water resistent; if it doesn't say it on the description is it safe to assume they are not?


----------



## lovemyrescues

MmeM124 said:


> I felt like my store had a really solid selection of items (suburban chicago) - of course like everyone no Nordstrom brand items in store. Some surprise favorites:
> View attachment 5137168
> 
> extremely comfortable
> 
> View attachment 5137169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also super cozy and cute
> 
> View attachment 5137170
> 
> Grabbed this on a whim for my husband, he passed on it, but it’s so slippery soft I’m keeping it for myself. Especially since baggy is in!
> 
> View attachment 5137171
> 
> Wanted the Cabernet color but in person it was more like a dark rust. Don’t really neeeeed black heels but these are too sexy to pass on
> 
> View attachment 5137172
> 
> Don’t love the material of the main part but love the sleeves!


I got those ECCO boots too!  I went up half a size. Love love.


----------



## coffeecup1828

viba424 said:


> Does anyone know if Paul Green Jano suede boots are water resistent; if it doesn't say it on the description is it safe to assume they are not?


Assume they are not. I absolutely ruined my favorite pair of Paul Green studded heel booties standing in the rain outside the White House waiting for our family tour appointment at Christmastime 2019. That’s what I think of when I look at our photos from then. Not that I’m bitter or anything.


----------



## titania029

randr21 said:


> How do you like the LM? I bought the BB ones here since you get 4 mini colors, which is good for me since I rarely ever finish a makeup product.


I use the LM one too, and I like it a lot. It goes on easily and stays on. But I'm like you, I hardly use makeup, so I'm going to give the BB ones a try this time.


----------



## Gennas

mamavuitton said:


> When are they going to restock the Reiss items and blazers from Smythe, Veronica Beard and L’Agence? I am so disappointed with the lack of inventory.


Those are the blazers I wanted too. They all sold out the first day of Icon. The resellers bought them and will be reselling on fleaby. They do this every year. Some people might return some if they don't like them on. I like Neiman Marcus so much better!!! I buy all of my Smthye and VB blazers at Neimans. They are wonderful with price matching too and never cancel orders. I'm done with Nordstroms.


----------



## brokeshopper

pixiejenna said:


> I was surprised by the lack of options only plain black. In the past they’ve had plaid and herringbone options as well I was hoping to get a pair in a good print, they didn’t even offer any other colors. I feel like they’re still leaning hard on lounge wear.



YES! I feel like I've seen them in a really rich navy blue before as well that wasn't almost black and the color actually came through.
Maybe they will restock.

NYDJ is a housebrand right?


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

sabrunka said:


> Alright so my first review is for the Vince long sleeve mock neck dress and the Steve madden tava boots. Im wearing a small in the dress and a 9.5 in the boots. Both are true to size.  Im 5'10.
> 
> The dress is SO soft! Wow. I really love it and think its a perfect dress for work.  As for the boots, I love that they fit my narrow calves. Also the heel is super comfortable.
> View attachment 5136897
> 
> View attachment 5136898



That dress is gorgeous on you!


----------



## randr21

titania029 said:


> I use the LM one too, and I like it a lot. It goes on easily and stays on. But I'm like you, I hardly use makeup, so I'm going to give the BB ones a try this time.


I feel like BB products tend to be more rich and are better for dryer skin types, which made me hesitate since I have oily lids. Oh well, nothing gained w/o trying.


----------



## pixiejenna

brokeshopper said:


> YES! I feel like I've seen them in a really rich navy blue before as well that wasn't almost black and the color actually came through.
> Maybe they will restock.
> 
> NYDJ is a housebrand right?



No they are not. I checked out their website and it was also slim pickings for trousers as well. Sometimes I can even find good sales at Macy’s too. They had a pair of shorts I liked because they were longer and fit me really well. I bought one pair at full price but waited until Macy’s had a good sale to get a second pair. Occasionally I’ll see them at the rack but I feel like they are not the same quality as FP items.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Lily's Mom

I placed my order this morning before going to the dentist.  Paid for next day shipping and everything has been confirmed.  My wish list changed over the course of a few days but still ended up with 25 items.  All pretty basic but ones I know I will use.  Here is some of what I get tomorrow:

Treasure & Bond Long Sleeve Thermal Top in White-Blue Stripe
Caslon Drape Collar Knit Blazer in Navy (actually not available until 8/7 but that was the only item wait listed)
Zella Women's Peaceful Wrap Pullover in Black
Open Edit Print Square Scarf in Ivory Modern Zebra (I have too many long scarfs)
Barefoot Dreams Namaste Lounge Set in Faded Rose
Sam Edelman Double Breasted Peacoat in Grey
NYDJ Stretch Knit Trousers in Black (if I like them I might go back for the plaid ones)
North Face Ancha Hooded Waterproof Parka in Black
Madewell Belmont Donegal Mock Neck Sweater in Snow
Bombas no show socks in white/black
Halogen Balloon Sleeve Sweater in the Tan Cobblestone
Also purchased Clinique Lotion and Toner and the 3 piece Triple Balm Set (receiving two gifts with purchase on these)

No shoes this year but I bought a bunch last year.  Still have a few items in my wish list I'm mulling over.  Waiting to see what works out tomorrow.  Nordstrom just emailed my new note for these purchases.


----------



## baghabitz34

Robs215 said:


> Has anyone tried Blondo boots? I’m looking at the Blondo Destin bootie and I’m not sure on sizing. I trust y’all more than the sizing statement from Nordstroms. Thoughts?





I have a couple pairs of Blondo shoes, including the hikers in the middle I got in last year’s sale. They’ve always fit me true to size.


----------



## mpls_doodle

randr21 said:


> I feel like BB products tend to be more rich and are better for dryer skin types, which made me hesitate since I have oily lids. Oh well, nothing gained w/o trying.


I bought both BB and LM sticks today. I swatches them on my hand when i got home at noon and now 8 hours later And a s*** ton of hand washing and the swatches haven’t budged!


----------



## mpls_doodle

Nordstrom’s getting excessively quick with the notes issuance now! Great. Barely made it out of my 10k hole with my shopping today and after returns I’ll be right back -10k


----------



## buggiewomma

sabrunka said:


> Alright so my first review is for the Vince long sleeve mock neck dress and the Steve madden tava boots. Im wearing a small in the dress and a 9.5 in the boots. Both are true to size.  Im 5'10.
> 
> The dress is SO soft! Wow. I really love it and think its a perfect dress for work.  As for the boots, I love that they fit my narrow calves. Also the heel is super comfortable.
> View attachment 5136897
> 
> View attachment 5136898


oh my dear lord that is gorgeous. Drooooooling over here.


----------



## randr21

mpls_doodle said:


> I bought both BB and LM sticks today. I swatches them on my hand when i got home at noon and now 8 hours later And a s*** ton of hand washing and the swatches haven’t budged!


Ooh, pics of the LM colors up close if you can? Not swatches is fine.


----------



## buggiewomma

mpls_doodle said:


> Nordstrom’s getting excessively quick with the notes issuance now! Great. Barely made it out of my 10k hole with my shopping today and after returns I’ll be right back -10k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137278


omg me too! i was literally negative a zillion this morning and just now I got a "congrats you have an $80 note!" (I made today my double points today and then bought the **** out of everything in every possible size that I might need). their points system is so flawed, but honestly, who cares if im "negative" when they keep sending me giant notes 2 hours after purchasing stuff.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Has anyone who picked up their anniversary sale items in store & got a scratch-off ticket? I won a $20 Nordstrom gift card the first day and a $5 off a coffee in the E Bar the second day.  The tickets are unlimited when you pickup your on-line purchases in store.

They said there are tickets good for a round trip vacation!


----------



## bodybuild36

brokeshopper said:


> Two items now.
> One surprised me - NYDJ stretch pants - I bought them on sale in 2017 and now can't even button them (oof Covid) but I really like the fit. They don't have any regular sizes left!
> Second was the free people clean and minimal jacket. Not as surprised by that because I think a lot of insta-influencers have had it in their try-ons? It looks like the white is back in stock so I'm trying again!


I wanted those trousers and thought I ordered them Monday.  Went back and checked and nope.  They are not in my order.  That’s what happens at 2:30am.  Now they are OOS!


----------



## buggiewomma

Did they upload a ton of designer sunnies late in the game? There are tons that I don't recognize from the higher end designers (gucci, prada, etc.). When they started the preview I remember only liking the tom fords and now i have about 8 others in my bag. I am in that dangerous window between when you opt in to double points and midnight during which buying everything and thinking later feels like the smartest idea.....


----------



## bodybuild36

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Has anyone who picked up their anniversary sale items in store & got a scratch-off ticket? I won a $20 Nordstrom gift card the first day and a $5 off a coffee in the E Bar the second day.  The tickets are unlimited when you pickup your on-line purchases in store.
> 
> They said there are tickets good for a round trip vacation!


I won the e bar $5.  I want the vacation!


----------



## titania029

Ohh that is good to know, I do too!



randr21 said:


> I feel like BB products tend to be more rich and are better for dryer skin types, which made me hesitate since I have oily lids. Oh well, nothing gained w/o trying.


----------



## mpls_doodle

randr21 said:


> Ooh, pics of the LM colors up close if you can? Not swatches is fine.


Tried my best  the cocoa brown is the best color IMO. The middle one reads as a metallic pink on my fair skin, I don’t think I’d ever use it. The shade on the right looks nude but def has a pink tint to it. I think the BB colors are better (while very similar to the LM) IMO plus they’re cheaper.


----------



## englishprof

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Has anyone who picked up their anniversary sale items in store & got a scratch-off ticket? I won a $20 Nordstrom gift card the first day and a $5 off a coffee in the E Bar the second day.  The tickets are unlimited when you pickup your on-line purchases in store.
> 
> They said there are tickets good for a round trip vacation!


Last year, I got a $75 gift card when I picked up curbside. This year--nothing   . Good for you!!


----------



## grietje

Even though I’ve shopped the sale in past years, I’m not savvy to the tricks to navigating the sale like asking for quicker shipping.  Is that very likely to impact what I actually end up receiving?


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## mpls_doodle

grietje said:


> Even though I’ve shopped the sale in past years, I’m not savvy to the tricks to navigating the sale like asking for quicker shipping.  Is that very likely to impact what I actually end up receiving?


Generally they prioritize expedited shipping fulfillment over regular shipping. I used to work in a Nordstrom store and the system basically prompted you to try to fulfill items with expedited shipping first. It can help for sure in cases where they accept too many orders or their inventory is off. This year though it seems like a lot of inventory is shipping direct from a supplier instead of Nordstrom in which case you can’t get expedited shipping on those  items anyways. Personally I don’t do expedited shipping nor have I ever and I’ve rarely had cancellations from my orders or things not ship but I know there’s others on the forum who have had different experiences.


----------



## carvedwords

Well, just got my first cancellation and the only item I really wanted. The Vince coatigan in grey. Now I have to stalk the website.


----------



## randr21

mpls_doodle said:


> Tried my best  the cocoa brown is the best color IMO. The middle one reads as a metallic pink on my fair skin, I don’t think I’d ever use it. The shade on the right looks nude but def has a pink tint to it. I think the BB colors are better (while very similar to the LM) IMO plus they’re cheaper.
> 
> View attachment 5137284


Just ordered. Will have to compare it to BB and maybe only keep one set. I dont do smokey eyes much, but maybe I can use the brown one as an eyeliner since it has such good staying power. My eyeliner always gives me raccoon eyes, no matter what primer, setting powder or spray I use.


----------



## bunnylou

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Has anyone who picked up their anniversary sale items in store & got a scratch-off ticket? I won a $20 Nordstrom gift card the first day and a $5 off a coffee in the E Bar the second day.  The tickets are unlimited when you pickup your on-line purchases in store.
> 
> They said there are tickets good for a round trip vacation!



Aww I was practically the first person for in-store pickup and no scratcher!


----------



## randr21

buggiewomma said:


> Did they upload a ton of designer sunnies late in the game? There are tons that I don't recognize from the higher end designers (gucci, prada, etc.). When they started the preview I remember only liking the tom fords and now i have about 8 others in my bag. I am in that dangerous window between when you opt in to double points and midnight during which buying everything and thinking later feels like the smartest idea.....


psst, check out tiffany AS sunglasses. I've been obsessing since I bought my first pair last year and theyre as classy as Audrey Hepburn and modern in design but w/o the heaviness.


----------



## buggiewomma

Y


randr21 said:


> psst, check out tiffany AS sunglasses. I've been obsessing since I bought my first pair last year and theyre as classy as Audrey Hepburn and modern in design but w/o the heaviness.


Yessss!! Where did those come from??? The answer is
Heaven. And lightweight?? That is great news. I like the pilot best I think….. hmmmm… 56 more minutes of double points…..


----------



## Michelle1x

This is the scratch ticket giveaway....

Cardmember Pickup Surprises Giveaway (Scratch Ticket)*: U.S.

Offer Dates: July 12-27, 2021


The first 50 Nordstrom cardmembers who use curbside or in-store order pickup at a U.S. Nordstrom store during Early Access—and the first 20 Nordstrom cardmembers who use curbside or in-store order pickup at a Nordstrom Local—will receive a scratch ticket.
Offer valid during Early Access only: July 12-27, 2021.
Prizes must be claimed by August 16, 2021.
Limit one ticket per customer per day.
Prize redemption varies depending on the prize. See Official Rules* for prize redemption information.
Scratch ticket serves as proof of being a potential winner of the prize indicated, subject to verification as defined in Official Rules*
While supply lasts.
Employees of Nordstrom and its affiliates not eligible.
*NO PURCHASE NECESSARY. A PURCHASE WILL NOT INCREASE YOUR CHANCES OF WINNING. Open to legal residents of the U.S./D.C., age 18+ at time of entry. Starts July 12, 2021, and ends July 27, 2021. Prizes must be claimed by August 16, 2021. SEE OFFICIAL RULES for full details. Void where prohibited. Sponsor: Nordstrom, In


----------



## randr21

buggiewomma said:


> Y
> 
> Yessss!! Where did those come from??? The answer is
> Heaven. And lightweight?? That is great news. I like the pilot best I think….. hmmmm… 56 more minutes of double points…..


Instead if collecting small blue boxes, I have many more large ones. They're actually more reasonably priced than Chanel and others, esp at NAS prices.


----------



## toujours*chic

Re-stock in all sizes- run!

ON Cloud Running Shoe


----------



## sabrunka

Morning everyone! Thanks to those who complimented my photos  That dress is definitely one of my favorite picks. 

I decided this morning that I'm also going to stalk the Nordies website for designer coats at 70% off.  I'm finding some that have been coming up (like a $1700 coat down to $500), but not in my size.  I cant forget that other good deals are to be had while the anniversary sale happens.


----------



## orchidsuns

A few of my sold out wishlist items came back in stock. Fingers crossed they don’t sell out by Friday.


----------



## VSOP

sabrunka said:


> Morning everyone! Thanks to those who complimented my photos  That dress is definitely one of my favorite picks.
> 
> I decided this morning that I'm also going to stalk the Nordies website for designer coats at 70% off.  I'm finding some that have been coming up (like a $1700 coat down to $500), but not in my size.  I cant forget that other good deals are to be had while the anniversary sale happens.



yeah, I just bought a pair of Paul Green boots for 100 less than the 300 price point of NAS.


----------



## sabrunka

Ceme said:


> I'm not an Icon, but was able to shop in store today.  These are my favorites thus far.
> 
> Ganni Boots in Chicory Coffee
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/ganni-waterproof-recycled-rubber-city-boot-women/5930773
> 
> 
> 
> Nanuhka coat
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nanushka-lana-check-double-breasted-wool-silk-coat/5954957
> 
> 
> 
> Free people jacket
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/free-people-clean-minimal-jacket/5959129
> 
> 
> 
> AS- Green was on list but I loved the white in person
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-balfern-leather-biker-jacket/4888436
> 
> 
> 
> These are on order
> 
> Straud Boots
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/staud-palamino-chelsea-boot-women/5702645
> 
> 
> 
> This coat, i see possibilities. could go either way
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/baum-und-pferdgarten-deadra-mixed-media-quilted-coat/5972624



Can you share how the fit is of the Nanushka coat? It looks oversized, which would make me want to get a small if that's the case, but I tend to fit more into size 6 now, and the size chart says the medium matches a 6!  Not sure what to try if I end up giving this coat a shot.


----------



## Ceme

mpls_doodle said:


> Nordstrom’s getting excessively quick with the notes issuance now! Great. Barely made it out of my 10k hole with my shopping today and after returns I’ll be right back -10k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137278


Right? I did a big online order, some stuff in a few sizes, I'm for sure not keeping all of it.  I'll be in the note hole until next year


----------



## Ceme

sabrunka said:


> Can you share how the fit is of the Nanushka coat? It looks oversized, which would make me want to get a small if that's the case, but I tend to fit more into size 6 now, and the size chart says the medium matches a 6!  Not sure what to try if I end up giving this coat a shot.



NANUSHKA Lana Check Double Breasted Wool & Silk Coat

This is a large. somewhat oversized but not crazy.  I usually wear a 10 ish  but size up for coats.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## nikki626

I seem to be having good luck. No cancellations and most of my items shipped or got labels yesterday.  I ordered just about 30 items, some for me and some for soon-to-be hubby.  Some duplicates to make sure I get the size right.  Nothing super popular like the VB blazers, I have gotten those in the past. I will agree with the person who mentioned that Neiman's has good deals cause they do and you can sometimes find the dickey's online at Last Call


----------



## sabrunka

Ceme said:


> This is a large. somewhat oversized but not crazy.  I usually wear a 10 ish  but size up for coats.
> View attachment 5137504
> View attachment 5137505



Thank you!!! I love how long it is. I think I will try a small.


----------



## nikki626

Ceme said:


> Right? I did a big online order, some stuff in a few sizes, I'm for sure not keeping all of it.  I'll be in the note hole until next year


Do you ladies spend your notes right away or do you save them up for large something big?


----------



## rutabaga

mpls_doodle said:


> Nordstrom’s getting excessively quick with the notes issuance now! Great. Barely made it out of my 10k hole with my shopping today and after returns I’ll be right back -10k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137278



They issue notes at $10 instead of $20. Even now they’re pushing me to get a $5 note... just going to wait it out because I have a few NR returns to make


----------



## Ceme

nikki626 said:


> Do you ladies spend your notes right away or do you save them up for large something big?


I try to save them up but usually buy something dumb.


----------



## chloethelovely

nikki626 said:


> Do you ladies spend your notes right away or do you save them up for large something big?


I usually save my notes and spend on a splurge item.


----------



## rutabaga

chloethelovely said:


> I usually save my notes and spend on a splurge item.



So disciplined! I don’t accumulate notes that quickly so I normally spend them as I get them.


----------



## jblady

nikki626 said:


> I seem to be having good luck. No cancellations and most of my items shipped or got labels yesterday.  I ordered just about 30 items, some for me and some for soon-to-be hubby.  Some duplicates to make sure I get the size right.  Nothing super popular like the VB blazers, I have gotten those in the past. I will agree with the person who mentioned that Neiman's has good deals cause they do and you can sometimes find the dickey's online at Last Call


You are definitely correct about VB blazers.  I was able to snag one for $150 the other day on VB site.  There was also a blazer that I had my eye on at Nordstrom full price and 60% off on site.  My size wasn’t available when I went to snag it .


----------



## nikki626

chloethelovely said:


> I usually save my notes and spend on a splurge item.


i try to go that route as well.


----------



## StacyLynn624

nikki626 said:


> Do you ladies spend your notes right away or do you save them up for large something big?



I try to save them up for something later in the year when I don't want to spend money, but I think I'm going to get the navy Longchamp bag tomorrow since I'm pretty close to my budget.

How does that happen every single year. I don't see anything "exciting", I get basics, but I bump my budget every year.


----------



## StacyLynn624

I wish you could see your point history to make sure they used the Triple Points day and to see what you got points for and when. I feel like I should have more notes than I do.


----------



## chloethelovely

StacyLynn624 said:


> I wish you could see your point history to make sure they used the Triple Points day and to see what you got points for and when. I feel like I should have more notes than I do.


I agree! I also wish you could see your annual spend somewhere.  I almost forgot to make it a triple point day, and had to call customer service to do so after the fact.  I almost NEVER remember to use all of my triple (double?) point days.


----------



## nikki626

StacyLynn624 said:


> I try to save them up for something later in the year when I don't want to spend money, but I think I'm going to get the navy Longchamp bag tomorrow since I'm pretty close to my budget.
> 
> How does that happen every single year. I don't see anything "exciting", I get basics, but I bump my budget every year.



I think this happens to us all.    You have your budget and your items and then someone shows something cute and you are like well maybe.... or YES YES YES


----------



## bunnylou

StacyLynn624 said:


> I try to save them up for something later in the year when I don't want to spend money, but I think I'm going to get the navy Longchamp bag tomorrow since I'm pretty close to my budget.
> 
> How does that happen every single year. I don't see anything "exciting", I get basics, but I bump my budget every year.



Wasn’t going to get much this year, yet managed to hit the max budget I set. I did splurge on diamond studs (teeniest size) and will have a leather jacket to return (bought multiples for sizing). Still. OOPS.  

There’s also that thing that happens where you were waffling on an item and then you notice there is only one left. You buy it juuuuuuust in case (and then again with some other item. And maybe a third or sixth item just so you can see it in person because what if it was the thing you REALLY needed?) Every. Dang. Year.


----------



## rutabaga

jblady said:


> You are definitely correct about VB blazers.  I was able to snag one for $150 the other day on VB site.  There was also a blazer that I had my eye on at Nordstrom full price and 60% off on site.  My size wasn’t available when I went to snag it .



I feel like the quality of VB has gone down in recent years. I don’t recall seeing so much polyester in blazers from previous seasons so I’ve been pickier in adding more (plus I already have so many in my closet)


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Tyychakel

Ceme said:


> This is a large. somewhat oversized but not crazy.  I usually wear a 10 ish  but size up for coats.
> View attachment 5137504
> View attachment 5137505


I see you have two of the boots I was looking at. How do you like the GANNI’s compared to the Sorel’s ? Trying to decide b/c I don’t think I need two waterproof boots lol


----------



## Ceme

I went with the Gannis, they are more my style. They are   The Sorel boots are good, I loved them in person but I could not figure out what I would wear them with.


----------



## Ceme

Tyychakel said:


> I see you have two of the boots I was looking at. How do you like the GANNI’s compared to the Sorel’s ? Trying to decide b/c I don’t think I need two waterproof boots lol


I went with the Gannis, they are more my style. They are   The Sorel boots are good, I loved them in person but I could not figure out what I would wear them with.


----------



## mamashosh

nikki626 said:


> Do you ladies spend your notes right away or do you save them up for large something big?



I used to save them but somehow strangers seem to get access to them and spend them, like five times this year. I keep calling, changed my password and there is nothing they can do about it. They can see the names of the people using them, and they are always from different states. Nordstrom does reinstate them for me, but then I spend them right away before someone can get access. Super annoying. I was told it happens to other people, but I seem to be particularly lucky


----------



## Hobie

If anyone wants to see some makeup swatches, Sabrina at The Beauty Look Book has a post on her blog: https://thebeautylookbook.com/2021/07/nordstrom-anniversary-sale-2021-beauty-haul.html


----------



## joheinous

Hi Ladies. I love this thread every year! I'm an Icon level and I ordered/went to my store on the first day (Monday).

I picked up three pairs of shoes for my son (two Cole Haan and one ON Cloud), they are still shipping. I also got him a Nike golf shirt and a Vince chambray shirt.

I finally got myself a BL diamond bangle. I gave one to my daughter a few years ago, and I always admire it on her wrist. She never takes it off.  I just couldn't resist any longer. It arrived today and is everything I've wanted and more.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bony-levy-skinny-stackable-diamond-bangle-nordstrom-exclusive/3066663?origin=wishlist-personal
		


I also got the small Longchamp backpack in Navy. I have the expandable bag in Navy (from YEARS ago) and always take it on my trips. I thought this would be a good option to have with me for some walking and hiking. It barely fits my Camelback water bottle and it's too small for a Hydroflask. I'm not sure about it's usefulness, but the price is right.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-mini-le-pliage-canvas-backpack/5892965?origin=wishlist-personal
		


I also picked up the Creed Aventus for Her gift set. That was not on my list. I sprayed myself and then went shopping. While I was checking out in lingerie, the SA was asking everyone, what is that wonderful smell. I let her smell my wrist and she said that is it  (that just sold me on it right there). I'm not opening it, as I might bring it back as it wasn't a planned expense. Other than that, I got the Slip hair ties, the lavender wash, a Natori bra:



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/creed-aventus-for-her-en-voyage-travel-atomizer-fragrance-set/5732004?origin=wishlist-personal
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-32-oz-lavender-scented-fabric-wash-buy-more-save/5749442?origin=wishlist-personal
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/natori-bliss-perfection-underwire-contour-bra/4654017?origin=wishlist-personal
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/slip-moonlight-hair-tie-set-65-value/5891292?origin=wishlist-personal
		


Last but not least, I love these Ilse Jacobsen Tulip shoes. They fit true to size. I'm a 9 1/2-10 and I take a size 40. This year, I got them in white. They are great to throw in a suitcase:



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/ilse-jacobsen-tulip-slip-on-sneaker-women/5906184?origin=wishlist-personal


----------



## LadyMartin

nikki626 said:


> Do you ladies spend your notes right away or do you save them up for large something big?


I save them up.  It caused a hassle on Monday when I shopped in the store and every SA was itching to click on my $240 in notes (when they needed to focus on clicking the early access button after swiping my card so the sale price would be correct.)


----------



## titania029

Can you remove the insert of the sneakers? Very cute!



joheinous said:


> Hi Ladies. I love this thread every year! I'm an Icon level and I ordered/went to my store on the first day (Monday).
> 
> I picked up three pairs of shoes for my son (two Cole Haan and one ON Cloud), they are still shipping. I also got him a Nike golf shirt and a Vince chambray shirt.
> 
> I finally got myself a BL diamond bangle. I gave one to my daughter a few years ago, and I always admire it on her wrist. She never takes it off.  I just couldn't resist any longer. It arrived today and is everything I've wanted and more.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bony-levy-skinny-stackable-diamond-bangle-nordstrom-exclusive/3066663?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the small Longchamp backpack in Navy. I have the expandable bag in Navy (from YEARS ago) and always take it on my trips. I thought this would be a good option to have with me for some walking and hiking. It barely fits my Camelback water bottle and it's too small for a Hydroflask. I'm not sure about it's usefulness, but the price is right.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-mini-le-pliage-canvas-backpack/5892965?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up the Creed Aventus for Her gift set. That was not on my list. I sprayed myself and then went shopping. While I was checking out in lingerie, the SA was asking everyone, what is that wonderful smell. I let her smell my wrist and she said that is it  (that just sold me on it right there). I'm not opening it, as I might bring it back as it wasn't a planned expense. Other than that, I got the Slip hair ties, the lavender wash, a Natori bra:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/creed-aventus-for-her-en-voyage-travel-atomizer-fragrance-set/5732004?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-32-oz-lavender-scented-fabric-wash-buy-more-save/5749442?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/natori-bliss-perfection-underwire-contour-bra/4654017?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/slip-moonlight-hair-tie-set-65-value/5891292?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least, I love these Ilse Jacobsen Tulip shoes. They fit true to size. I'm a 9 1/2-10 and I take a size 40. This year, I got them in white. They are great to throw in a suitcase:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/ilse-jacobsen-tulip-slip-on-sneaker-women/5906184?origin=wishlist-personal


----------



## joheinous

mamashosh said:


> I used to save them but somehow strangers seem to get access to them and spend them, like five times this year. I keep calling, changed my password and there is nothing they can do about it. They can see the names of the people using them, and they are always from different states. Nordstrom does reinstate them for me, but then I spend them right away before someone can get access. Super annoying. I was told it happens to other people, but I seem to be particularly lucky


Wow, that really stinks. I'm sorry that happens to you. I tend to try and use my notes towards a bigger purchase. That way, I feel I'm getting an item tax free (at least that's how it feels).


----------



## joheinous

titania029 said:


> Can you remove the insert of the sneakers? Very cute!



You can! They are also washable. I find they are really handy.


----------



## HMBBEACHWALKER

mamashosh said:


> I used to save them but somehow strangers seem to get access to them and spend them, like five times this year. I keep calling, changed my password and there is nothing they can do about it. They can see the names of the people using them, and they are always from different states. Nordstrom does reinstate them for me, but then I spend them right away before someone can get access. Super annoying. I was told it happens to other people, but I seem to be particularly lucky


That’s unfortunate! Consider putting your Notes on a gift card. Not an eGift Card online, but a physical card from the store. Bonus, Gift Cards never expire.


----------



## chloethelovely

mamashosh said:


> I used to save them but somehow strangers seem to get access to them and spend them, like five times this year. I keep calling, changed my password and there is nothing they can do about it. They can see the names of the people using them, and they are always from different states. Nordstrom does reinstate them for me, but then I spend them right away before someone can get access. Super annoying. I was told it happens to other people, but I seem to be particularly lucky


That's awful! I'm sorry and also baffled at how this could occur!


----------



## chloethelovely

joheinous said:


> I finally got myself a BL diamond bangle. I gave one to my daughter a few years ago, and I always admire it on her wrist. She never takes it off. I just couldn't resist any longer. It arrived today and is everything I've wanted and more.


Congratulations! I bought one each year from 2016 - 2018, and now I have one yellow, one white, and one rose gold.  I love them, and wear at least one of them almost every day.  Definitely worth it!


----------



## HeatherGrace

StacyLynn624 said:


> I’m in the store. The clothing selection is not great at least for the stuff I wanted. I did get the ON Clouds in rock rose & all the beauty stuff.
> 
> also, they’re going to charge my card on the 31st for the PMdclean body.
> 
> they have a flyer with all of the % off beauty deals that are coming, and they can do that for you today for you to pick up when it starts.





Vlad said:


> &lt;img src="/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.purseblog.com%2Fforums%2FNAS_beauty_1.png&amp;amp;hash=36ad80c087219bca47d8a671f09192e3" class="bbImage " &gt;
> 
> 
> &lt;img src="/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.purseblog.com%2Fforums%2FNAS_beauty_2.png&amp;amp;hash=526b2f12db12711b7d7d55e569a8cef0" class="bbImage " &gt;



VLAD posted this on July 5th - Does it match the Beauty Flyer you saw?


----------



## cali_girl

PiecesOfFlair said:


> Also found this in the gray color at the Rack for $89.97!  https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/frame-sporty-half-zip-sweatshirt/5827484



thanks for this! Love the color


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## sabrunka

HeatherGrace said:


> VLAD posted this on July 5th - Does it match the Beauty Flyer you saw?



Ohhhhh Becca is finally going to 50% off on July 28!! I'm still waiting and wondering when they will discount their own website even more.. Hmm.  I will likely stock up on some setting powders and primer.


----------



## joheinous

chloethelovely said:


> Congratulations! I bought one each year from 2016 - 2018, and now I have one yellow, one white, and one rose gold.  I love them, and wear at least one of them almost every day.  Definitely worth it!


Thank you! I would love to get every color. I wear mostly yellow gold, so I started with that. As I mentioned, my daughter wears hers 24/7 for three years now. Have you ever had a problem with the locking mechanism, as you take them off and on? I wonder if that loosens them up over time.


----------



## jblady

rutabaga said:


> I feel like the quality of VB has gone down in recent years. I don’t recall seeing so much polyester in blazers from previous seasons so I’ve been pickier in adding more (plus I already have so many in my closet)


I am definitely taking that into account as I transition the quality of my professional wardrobe.  My mindset on quality over quantity is changing.  As old as I am, I’m just now focusing on learning about classic brands with high quality fabrics (that’s inclusive of plus size).


----------



## Michelle1x

mamashosh said:


> I used to save them but somehow strangers seem to get access to them and spend them, like five times this year. I keep calling, changed my password and there is nothing they can do about it. They can see the names of the people using them, and they are always from different states. Nordstrom does reinstate them for me, but then I spend them right away before someone can get access. Super annoying. I was told it happens to other people, but I seem to be particularly lucky



OMG that same thing happened to me.  I was saving up my notes and had $300.  Every time I went to Rack just to buy something small like a bra, the SA would ask if I wanted to use my notes.  I said no.  Then one day I looked and my notes were gone.  They put me through to Nordstrom security in the midwest somewhere.  Nordstrom was great- they reinstated my notes!  But now I transfer all notes to a gift card asap as soon as I get them.

I think Nordstrom has a problem with Notes pillaging as some kind of inside job.  I went to Rack to get some free alterations and that was when this theft occurred.  So those of you that have $100+ in notes - get them transferred to a gift card is my advice.


----------



## kadya

Thank you to whoever it was that reminded us all there were still good deals outside of NAS  Decided I was going to get one more really good pair of denim since I’m definitely returning the Sorels. Of the four I bought to try, the NAS pair was actually the most expensive - the AG Farrah.

FRAME Le High Skinny Ankle Jeans
AG The Farrah High Waist Ankle Skinny Jeans


----------



## Michelle1x

I just got a notification that my in-store pickup order is ready... I haven't had any issues with cancellations and am happy with the sale thus far.

ALSO, I love the fact that the influencers have faded this year.  My personal view is that influencers skew young and extremely cost-conscience.  I'm not surprised most of them are the lower tier spending category for the Nordstrom card.  It seemed like thousands of people were always on the site last year trying to get those $20 BP camis.
Personally I don't really want Nordstrom for fast fashion.  I like that there is a little FF available at Nordstrom to augment other things I am buying but that's about it.


----------



## dove221

Last year I shopped the nsale like a crazy woman. Tons of sweaters, jeans, tops, shoes, beauty products. This year, not nearly as much since a lot of the same versions of items are available again (Steven Madden mules, Barefoot Dreams cardis, etc.). However did pick up the following items which I think are great buys again:

-Wit and Wisdom Jeans
-Zella Live in Joggers
-Fresh Soy Face Cleanser
-Hum Vitamins

New this year to my list: I picked up the French Connection Mozart Sweater, Barefoot Dreams socks (finally- couldn't get them last year), Living Proof Shampoo set, a Zella Sweatshirt and the Nike Sweatshirt from last year. Am I missing out some great finds that I just might've passed over? I am an Ambassador so I started shopping the other night, but truthfully couldn't find much I wanted. I even went to my local store and looked around a bit but still feel like I am missing out somehow? Let me know if you all have suggestions!


----------



## dove221

Michelle1x said:


> I just got a notification that my in-store pickup order is ready... I haven't had any issues with cancellations and am happy with the sale thus far.
> 
> ALSO, I love the fact that the influencers have faded this year.  My personal view is that influencers skew young and extremely cost-conscience.  I'm not surprised most of them are the lower tier spending category for the Nordstrom card.  It seemed like thousands of people were always on the site last year trying to get those $20 BP camis.
> Personally I don't really want Nordstrom for fast fashion.  I like that there is a little FF available at Nordstrom to augment other things I am buying but that's about it.


Love Nordies- placed my order at midnight and it was all ready for pick up by 10am! 

Yes, the influencers last year came on super strong but seem to have gone missing and I noticed the BP lines of clothing and such seem to be very minimal! Maybe due to the Pandemic, Nordies gave them special deals or free merch to boost up sales because where are they now LOL?


----------



## dove221

Michelle1x said:


> OMG that same thing happened to me.  I was saving up my notes and had $300.  Every time I went to Rack just to buy something small like a bra, the SA would ask if I wanted to use my notes.  I said no.  Then one day I looked and my notes were gone.  They put me through to Nordstrom security in the midwest somewhere.  Nordstrom was great- they reinstated my notes!  But now I transfer all notes to a gift card asap as soon as I get them.
> 
> I think Nordstrom has a problem with Notes pillaging as some kind of inside job.  I went to Rack to get some free alterations and that was when this theft occurred.  So those of you that have $100+ in notes - get them transferred to a gift card is my advice.


Thanks for sharing this! I am sitting on a nice amount of notes!! Need to transfer those!


----------



## rutabaga

Michelle1x said:


> I just got a notification that my in-store pickup order is ready... I haven't had any issues with cancellations and am happy with the sale thus far.
> 
> ALSO, I love the fact that the influencers have faded this year.  My personal view is that influencers skew young and extremely cost-conscience.  I'm not surprised most of them are the lower tier spending category for the Nordstrom card.  It seemed like thousands of people were always on the site last year trying to get those $20 BP camis.



Influencers think everything is AMAY-ZING and OMG SO CUTE and I just can’t. I’m glad things are more chill this year but merchandise is still flying off the website!


----------



## bunnylou

I spent waaaay too much this year (for me) but I got three pairs of white gold (two with small diamonds) earrings and an AllSaints jacket. I know these purchases will be with me for years to come, but OMG.

Everything is so nice, though! I’ve had years where I got a ton of stuff I rarely wore. I’ll wear those items eventually, but at least this week’s purchases will go a long way.

Once again, though: OMG. Seeing the amount pending on my Nordstrom card made me shriek. Glad I won’t have to pay it off until September thanks to this billing cycle!

(I love this forum. You are all so wonderful. My SO doesn’t understand any of this. I did get him a pair of Zella joggers. )


----------



## bunnylou

rutabaga said:


> Influencers think everything is AMAY-ZING and OMG SO CUTE and I just can’t. I’m glad things are more chill this year but merchandise is still flying off the website!



They all look the same, too: Neutral clothing poses in a dressing room with long fingernails and a phone covering their face. Couldn’t pick one out from a crowd of influencers if I tried. Looks they all do a great job of influencing one another!


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

cali_girl said:


> thanks for this! Love the color



You're welcome. I also noticed that the Free People Natasha tee is at NR as well for 39.97.  There are 3 colors but the pink has 3 sizes left and the others only have 1 size.


----------



## fourcutepups

Michelle1x said:


> OMG that same thing happened to me.  I was saving up my notes and had $300.  Every time I went to Rack just to buy something small like a bra, the SA would ask if I wanted to use my notes.  I said no.  Then one day I looked and my notes were gone.  They put me through to Nordstrom security in the midwest somewhere.  Nordstrom was great- they reinstated my notes!  But now I transfer all notes to a gift card asap as soon as I get them.
> 
> I think Nordstrom has a problem with Notes pillaging as some kind of inside job.  I went to Rack to get some free alterations and that was when this theft occurred.  So those of you that have $100+ in notes - get them transferred to a gift card is my advice.



This happened to me as well.  I had several notes saved up and when I went to place an order, two of the 20.00 notes showed zero balance.  I thought I was losing my mind there for a minute.  This is an awful thing to happen, but I'm almost a little relieved on some level that I am not the only one this happened to.


----------



## jaschultze

Michelle1x said:


> OMG that same thing happened to me.  I was saving up my notes and had $300.  Every time I went to Rack just to buy something small like a bra, the SA would ask if I wanted to use my notes.  I said no.  Then one day I looked and my notes were gone.  They put me through to Nordstrom security in the midwest somewhere.  Nordstrom was great- they reinstated my notes!  But now I transfer all notes to a gift card asap as soon as I get them.
> 
> I think Nordstrom has a problem with Notes pillaging as some kind of inside job.  I went to Rack to get some free alterations and that was when this theft occurred.  So those of you that have $100+ in notes - get them transferred to a gift card is my advice.


Can this be done over the phone/chat or at the Rack? My actual Nordstrom is not convenient.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## brokeshopper

bunnylou said:


> They all look the same, too: Neutral clothing poses in a dressing room with long fingernails and a phone covering their face. Couldn’t pick one out from a crowd of influencers if I tried. Looks they all do a great job of influencing one another!


So true! And then there are the ones who have "NSALE PICKS" on their website and it's EVERY SINGLE item in the sale  
I guess there's only so many outfits one can put up every day.


----------



## rutabaga

brokeshopper said:


> So true! And then there are the ones who have "NSALE PICKS" on their website and it's EVERY SINGLE item in the sale
> I guess there's only so many outfits one can put up every day.



It’s for maximum clickage since they make money per click


----------



## Michelle1x

fourcutepups said:


> This happened to me as well.  I had several notes saved up and when I went to place an order, two of the 20.00 notes showed zero balance.  I thought I was losing my mind there for a minute.  This is an awful thing to happen, but I'm almost a little relieved on some level that I am not the only one this happened to.



It sounds like a few here have had the notes theft.
For anyone that this has happened to- call Nordstrom security.  They will take care of it and reinstate your notes.

In my case, at first I was afraid to call.  I stupidly thought they would think I was scamming them.  I had $300 in notes stolen.
I think they know they have a problem.  They need whatever info from your stolen notes to track down who is doing this so even if it is $20, make sure and call.

I prefer putting mine on a physical gift card anyway.  Unlike notes, GCs never expire and it forces me to save up for something really nice.


----------



## chloethelovely

joheinous said:


> Have you ever had a problem with the locking mechanism, as you take them off and on? I wonder if that loosens them up over time.


Full disclosure: I lost one of the bangles a couple of years ago.  I was wearing all three bangles; two with the clasps on the inside of my wrist, and the third with the clasp on the outside of my wrist.  I noticed mid-day that the one that I had clasped on the outside of my wrist was missing.  That is the one and only time that I ever had a problem with the clasp.  It was a cool day, and I was walking a lot.  I think I put on and took off a jacket multiple times, and I think the bracelet was lost as a result.  Now, I only clasp the bracelets on the inside of my wrist, and am more careful.  But, I do think the clasp was likely loose.


----------



## LadyMartin

Michelle1x said:


> It sounds like a few here have had the notes theft.
> For anyone that this has happened to- call Nordstrom security.  They will take care of it and reinstate your notes.
> 
> In my case, at first I was afraid to call.  I stupidly thought they would think I was scamming them.  I had $300 in notes stolen.
> I think they know they have a problem.  They need whatever info from your stolen notes to track down who is doing this so even if it is $20, make sure and call.



I think they are beefing up their security.  They seem to have a new system for authorizing SA charges to your card if you are ordering things.  The system sends you a link and then you have to give the SA a code.  I do not remember this in prior years.  (I continue to keep my Nordies card as a store-only card because I am a throw-back to the 80s when I got received it.)


----------



## Annisalelover

My orders are trickling in.  Here are two pics,  the first is the Frame blouse.  It has a very low v neck and so I put a cami under it. The second pic is the Donald Pliner boots.  I love the but I need to try 1/2 size up, as my usual size is a little tight.

FRAME Pleat Satin Blouse
DONALD PLINER Savvy Lug Bootie


----------



## brownmom2287

Michelle1x said:


> It sounds like a few here have had the notes theft.
> For anyone that this has happened to- call Nordstrom security.  They will take care of it and reinstate your notes.
> 
> In my case, at first I was afraid to call.  I stupidly thought they would think I was scamming them.  I had $300 in notes stolen.
> I think they know they have a problem.  They need whatever info from your stolen notes to track down who is doing this so even if it is $20, make sure and call.
> 
> I prefer putting mine on a physical gift card anyway.  Unlike notes, GCs never expire and it forces me to save up for something really nice.


I thought Nordstrom was taking my notes away!  Do they do that or were they getting stolen?  How do I look up my notes?


----------



## StacyLynn624

Landra said:


> can you post the flyer for upcoming beauty deals?



Yes. I didn’t take the flyer because I have that email.


----------



## Tyychakel

Ceme said:


> I went with the Gannis, they are more my style. They are   The Sorel boots are good, I loved them in person but I could not figure out what I would wear them with.


That makes perfect sense. They’re so interesting looking but I think I’d have the same dilemma. Thank you!


----------



## brokeshopper

Does anyone have an opinion on this jacket? Is it cheap / plasticky looking / stiff? Sometimes the blanknyc faux leather is fantastic and sometimes its a dud.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/blanknyc-faux-leather-bomber-jacket-with-removable-hood/5895288


----------



## nikki626

I have actually gotten some notifications from my wish list on back in stock items. I feel like I never got any last year.


----------



## pinky7129

Anyone have any thoughts on the Clare v crossbody bag? I’m not sure it’s worth the 250…


----------



## nikki626

brokeshopper said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on this jacket? Is it cheap / plasticky looking / stiff? Sometimes the blanknyc faux leather is fantastic and sometimes its a dud.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/blanknyc-faux-leather-bomber-jacket-with-removable-hood/5895288


Someone in the chat saw it IRL and was not a fan. Mentioned the faux leather was not good. I have seen a couple of bloggers pop it on and comments have been hit or miss from them. It looks more cropped in videos then in the picture.


----------



## VSOP

brokeshopper said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on this jacket? Is it cheap / plasticky looking / stiff? Sometimes the blanknyc faux leather is fantastic and sometimes its a dud.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/blanknyc-faux-leather-bomber-jacket-with-removable-hood/5895288



Ohhh I’m looking at the suede jacket from BlankNYC, anybody snag that? Thoughts?


----------



## rutabaga

pinky7129 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the Clare v crossbody bag? I’m not sure it’s worth the 250…



Several people complained about last year’s CV bags smelling fishy. Don’t know if they fixed this problem with this year’s bags.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## HeatherGrace

Landra said:


> can you post the flyer for upcoming beauty deals?


Vlad posted a spreadsheet on July 5th with all of the beauty promotions. I tried to link it earlier today, but I imagine the flyer reflects many of the items on the spreadsheet


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Question about double points day. When I click it to activate is it just for that specific date or like a 24 hour period? I can shop tonight, do I need to click it first then shop with everyone else or can I click it now and shop at 12:01am which is technically Friday.


----------



## StacyLynn624

It’s for the day you activate until midnight. You can activate it at checkout online.


----------



## Annisalelover

Box 2 just arrived!  Love the North Face Anca jacket, the Eileen Fisher long cardigan in a pretty dark blue green,  and the Nordstrom long cashmere cardigan.  Will post pics.  Sadly the Reiss off the should white top fit strangely and the Halogan slash long sleeve top was very thick and didn’t fit

THE NORTH FACE Ancha Hooded Waterproof Parka
EILEEN FISHER Open Front Long Cardigan 
NORDSTROM Longline Wool & Cashmere Cardigan 





	

		
			
		

		
	
well either.  Both going back.


----------



## StacyLynn624

I placed an order for the stuff my store didn’t have yesterday. So far, only the R45 has shipped.

i can shop online tomorrow. I need to go back and record some video for the Nordstrom fashion advisors project, so I think I’m going to order the navy Longchamp for pick up tonight/first thing tomorrow.  Maybe I’ll get a scratch off!


----------



## Luv n bags

Has anyone purchased the True & Co bras? Wondering what the fit is like? I like a band that is a bit looser.


----------



## limom

Annisalelover said:


> Box 2 just arrived!  Love the North Face Anca jacket, the Eileen Fisher long cardigan in a pretty dark blue green,  and the Nordstrom long cashmere cardigan.  Will post pics.  Sadly the Reiss off the should white top fit strangely and the Halogan slash long sleeve top was very thick and didn’t fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137868
> View attachment 5137869
> View attachment 5137870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well either.  Both going back.


Is the Eileen Fisher navy blue? Thanks


----------



## rebk

mamashosh said:


> I used to save them but somehow strangers seem to get access to them and spend them, like five times this year. I keep calling, changed my password and there is nothing they can do about it. They can see the names of the people using them, and they are always from different states. Nordstrom does reinstate them for me, but then I spend them right away before someone can get access. Super annoying. I was told it happens to other people, but I seem to be particularly lucky



Same thing happened to me this year as well: 5 times in June and July. I did the same, changed my password, etc. Nordstrom was good about reissuing the notes, but I found it odd that there wasn't anything they could do to prevent it from happening again and again. I had remembered (reading something on this site from a few years ago; thanks whoever it was) that the best thing to do once this happens is have them turn your notes into an e-gift card. So, that's what I've done...a few gift cards. And so far that's worked. I'm just waiting until the 16th to place my order.


----------



## Annisalelover

No, it’s a blue green color.., a dark turquoise.


----------



## Mapia57

Annisalelover said:


> Box 2 just arrived!  Love the North Face Anca jacket, the Eileen Fisher long cardigan in a pretty dark blue green,  and the Nordstrom long cashmere cardigan.  Will post pics.  Sadly the Reiss off the should white top fit strangely and the Halogan slash long sleeve top was very thick and didn’t fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137868
> View attachment 5137869
> View attachment 5137870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well either.  Both going back.


Love all 3 pieces on you! They’re all keepers!


----------



## Teagaggle

Luv n bags said:


> Has anyone purchased the True & Co bras? Wondering what the fit is like? I like a band that is a bit looser.


It's all I wear now but I get mine @ Target for $20 (full price). They don't have the selection that Nordstrom does but I lean towards the most plain one.


----------



## limom

Annisalelover said:


> No, it’s a blue green color.., a dark turquoise.


Thanks


----------



## titania029

VSOP said:


> Ohhh I’m looking at the suede jacket from BlankNYC, anybody snag that? Thoughts?


I have one that I got on sale from Zappos a while back. It's a beautiful jacket. I really like the gray one in the anniversary sale, it's tempting.


----------



## kadya

For those of us who love our skinnies, wanted to give my 2 cents on the AG Farrah high waist skinny ankle jeans that I just picked up in case you were looking.
I am a 24 in most jeans including other AGs I own, so that’s what I got. While the waist of these fit perfectly, the legs were SUPER TIGHT. Like, superglued-to-my-legs tight. I’m no newbie to skinnies but DANG. They didn’t have enough stretch in them to make bending down comfortable either. Total fail.


----------



## Luv n bags

Teagaggle said:


> It's all I wear now but I get mine @ Target for $20 (full price). They don't have the selection that Nordstrom does but I lean towards the most plain one.


Good info! Thanks! I wear clothing items from Target too.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Hobie

VSOP said:


> Ohhh I’m looking at the suede jacket from BlankNYC, anybody snag that? Thoughts?


I have purchased BlankNYC suede jackets from previous NAS as well as Zappos and Nordstrom Rack, they are great and the NAS price is as good as it gets. Once in a while they are marked down further at Rack but not by much.


----------



## RedHead172

titania029 said:


> I have one that I got on sale from Zappos a while back. It's a beautiful jacket. I really like the gray one in the anniversary sale, it's tempting.


I have I d we I bought two years ago and never wore. I just listed it on my Poshmark. I realize while it’s beautiful I’m just not a suede girl.


----------



## titania029

RedHead172 said:


> I have I d we I bought two years ago and never wore. I just listed it on my Poshmark. I realize while it’s beautiful I’m just not a suede girl.


I know what you mean. I don't wear mine that often, and I have to remember to be careful with it. Whenever I do wear it, I like the overall look though, because I have a Balenciaga First bag in almost the same shade.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Why did I not purchase the Natori Bliss Perfection Underwire Contour Bra or the Zella Live In Jogger Pants YEARS ago.  I used my notes to purchase a 3rd Underwire Contour Bra this week and a different color of the joggers.  I also loved the Natori Bliss Perfection Contour Soft Cup Bra (not underwire) that I bought 2 this week.  I also get the hype with the Natori Bliss Cotton Girl Briefs!


----------



## anniekins127

lovemyrescues said:


> Why did I not purchase the Natori Bliss Perfection Underwire Contour Bra or the Zella Live In Jogger Pants YEARS ago.  I used my notes to purchase a 3rd Underwire Contour Bra this week and a different color of the joggers.  I also loved the Natori Bliss Perfection Contour Soft Cup Bra (not underwire) that I bought 2 this week.  I also get the hype with the Natori Bliss Cotton Girl Briefs!



Do you have the Feathers bra, and if so, how do they compare? I've used Feathers for years but curious about the Bliss ones.


----------



## Michelle1x

This morning I ordered a 2nd pair of the On Clouds because they were restocked- I am between 2 sizes and regretted not buying both when they were available.
Anyway I just got notified they shipped, using the Ontrac shipping service.  I am in San Francisco- not sure if they have Ontrac everywhere.  But it is some sort of short distance shipping service.  Anyway my shoes are arriving tomorrow so one day shipping service for these!  Meanwhile my first pair haven't shipped from the warehouse yet.
I'm in no hurry, I'm just glad to get these.


----------



## dove221

These items made my maybe list so far- please share any feedback you have on these (good buy/ok/don't bother):
-Madewell Bobble Cardigan Sweater
-UGG® Cecilia V-Neck Sweater
-AllSaints Rita Oversize One-Shoulder Long Sleeve Tee
-FRAME Le Garcon Straight Leg Jeans
-FRAME Le High Skinny Ankle Jeans (Melville)
-ghd Curve® 1 1/4-Inch Soft Curl Iron

Thanks!


----------



## lovemyrescues

anniekins127 said:


> Do you have the Feathers bra, and if so, how do they compare? I've used Feathers for years but curious about the Bliss ones.


No I do not own that bra sorry.  But they fit TTS for me (both bras) and very soft and even the underwire one is comfortable!


----------



## lovemyrescues

dove221 said:


> These items made my maybe list so far- please share any feedback you have on these (good buy/ok/don't bother):
> -Madewell Bobble Cardigan Sweater
> -UGG® Cecilia V-Neck Sweater
> -AllSaints Rita Oversize One-Shoulder Long Sleeve Tee
> -FRAME Le Garcon Straight Leg Jeans
> -FRAME Le High Skinny Ankle Jeans (Melville)
> -ghd Curve® 1 1/4-Inch Soft Curl Iron
> 
> Thanks!


I sized down for the FRAME Le Garcon Straight Leg Jeans (Dublin) and love them!  I did go TTS in another pair of Frame the FRAME Le Sylvie Crop Straight Raw Edge Jeans (Bonhill) the raw edge is very subtle and really cute on.


----------



## vivi24

dove221 said:


> These items made my maybe list so far- please share any feedback you have on these (good buy/ok/don't bother):
> -Madewell Bobble Cardigan Sweater
> -UGG® Cecilia V-Neck Sweater
> -AllSaints Rita Oversize One-Shoulder Long Sleeve Tee
> -FRAME Le Garcon Straight Leg Jeans
> -FRAME Le High Skinny Ankle Jeans (Melville)
> -ghd Curve® 1 1/4-Inch Soft Curl Iron
> 
> Thanks!



I’m also curious about the GHD curling iron, I ended up buying the T3 but I have not used it yet.


----------



## rutabaga

Michelle1x said:


> This morning I ordered a 2nd pair of the On Clouds because they were restocked- I am between 2 sizes and regretted not buying both when they were available.
> Anyway I just got notified they shipped, using the Ontrac shipping service.  I am in San Francisco- not sure if they have Ontrac everywhere.  But it is some sort of short distance shipping service.  Anyway my shoes are arriving tomorrow so one day shipping service for these!  Meanwhile my first pair haven't shipped from the warehouse yet.
> I'm in no hurry, I'm just glad to get these.



I’m in the SF Bay Area as well and have received packages shipped using OnTrac from SLC/Reno/Vegas/San Bernardino. NR uses them often.


----------



## waddleod

Does anyone own the Nordstrom cashmere sweater in a lighter color?  I got the black today and like it a lot, but it looks like the light pink and light blue might be transparent (and may also make me look like a linebacker with rounded shoulders even though I like the black…)


----------



## rutabaga

RedHead172 said:


> I have I d we I bought two years ago and never wore. I just listed it on my Poshmark. I realize while it’s beautiful I’m just not a suede girl.



Same, my issue was it was too heavy due to the hardware. I would wear it to work but it was a pain to carry on the train going home. I had the light grey one. Such a good price and a great jacket to have if it suits your lifestyle.


----------



## waddleod

lovemyrescues said:


> Why did I not purchase the Natori Bliss Perfection Underwire Contour Bra or the Zella Live In Jogger Pants YEARS ago.  I used my notes to purchase a 3rd Underwire Contour Bra this week and a different color of the joggers.  I also loved the Natori Bliss Perfection Contour Soft Cup Bra (not underwire) that I bought 2 this week.  I also get the hype with the Natori Bliss Cotton Girl Briefs!



Have you tried on the Natori conform underwire full fit?  Not on this year’s sale but I got three of them last year & really like them.


----------



## sabrunka

golfinggirl said:


> yes I saw them IRL and they are beautiful. I ended up getting the all suede version of this boot.  I think the all suede version looks 'less rugged' if that makes sense.


Can you share how the fit is of these boots? True to size? I wanted to get the regular leather but the suede has a more narrow calf, so I think Ill go that route!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## organizeitall

VSOP said:


> Ohhh I’m looking at the suede jacket from BlankNYC, anybody snag that? Thoughts?


Yes!  It’s amazing! Got in the tan suede will post shortly


----------



## luvcoach2

I was able to shop online on Monday and my orders have started to arrive. 
So far I am pleased with everything but one item. If you ordered the La Montelliana Bluma Hiking Boot that was initially pictured in black with the silver studs be aware that they have subsequently changed the picture to a totally different boot. I received the one currently pictured and will be returning it since it is not what I ordered. I also ordered the animal print in this brand and love them.


----------



## organizeitall

Got part of my order today - a lot of the popular items - got the lip sugar, gwp for my l’occitane set that I am pickup up in store on Saturday, T&B striped shirt, Blanc NYC suede jacket, LC in plum, Barefoot dreams Namaste lounge set, moonlight in animal print, 2 Zella t shirts, Zella camo pants…. Love it all.  Also got a treasure and bond khaki coat that is a fail and a dark green Nordstrom shacket that was in the catalog - on the fence it seems itchy. The blanc NYC buckle seems to rattle quite a bit so I need to figure out how to make it stop but I love it


----------



## Lily's Mom

carvedwords said:


> Well, just got my first cancellation and the only item I really wanted. The Vince coatigan in grey. Now I have to stalk the website.





dove221 said:


> These items made my maybe list so far- please share any feedback you have on these (good buy/ok/don't bother):
> -Madewell Bobble Cardigan Sweater
> -UGG® Cecilia V-Neck Sweater
> -AllSaints Rita Oversize One-Shoulder Long Sleeve Tee
> -FRAME Le Garcon Straight Leg Jeans
> -FRAME Le High Skinny Ankle Jeans (Melville)
> -ghd Curve® 1 1/4-Inch Soft Curl Iron
> 
> Thanks!


The only one I can speak to is the UGG Cecilia V-neck sweater - I got it for Christmas last year and love it.  It is very soft but runs a bit large.  I can only wear it on very cold days because it is super warm.  It's like wearing a marshmallow.  I think it's a good price now.


----------



## Susies71

rutabaga said:


> Several people complained about last year’s CV bags smelling fishy. Don’t know if they fixed this problem with this year’s bags.


I got mine in the sale 2 years ago & I love it!


----------



## Susies71

brokeshopper said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on this jacket? Is it cheap / plasticky looking / stiff? Sometimes the blanknyc faux leather is fantastic and sometimes its a dud.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/blanknyc-faux-leather-bomber-jacket-with-removable-hood/5895288


I have someone I follow that was usually honest about her opinions say it looked good.  I have not personally seen it


----------



## Lily's Mom

Received 25 of the 28 items I ordered on Wednesday.  Two are coming from the manufacturer and one doesn't ship until August 7th.  I can say I really love the Zella peaceful wrap sweatshirt.  I ordered one size down and it fits great.  Also love the NYDJ black knit stretch pants.  The Caslon t-shirts are long for me but usually shrink a bit and are great for layering under cardigans or jackets.  Also really love the Madewell Donegal sweater.  I have a number of returns, 7 to be exact but 2 of them are for my mom.  One is a Chantelle bra which is the soft cup.  I've already reordered the Rive Gauche style and another item I was disappointed didn't fit was the North Face Ancha Jacket.  My hips are an inch too wide for the coat and I'm afraid if I go up a size the sleeves will be way to long.  All in all very happy with my purchases but I did order a few more things today.


----------



## Lily's Mom

organizeitall said:


> Got part of my order today - a lot of the popular items - got the lip sugar, gwp for my l’occitane set that I am pickup up in store on Saturday, T&B striped shirt, Blanc NYC suede jacket, LC in plum, Barefoot dreams Namaste lounge set, moonlight in animal print, 2 Zella t shirts, Zella camo pants…. Love it all.  Also got a treasure and bond khaki coat that is a fail and a dark green Nordstrom shacket that was in the catalog - on the fence it seems itchy. The blanc NYC buckle seems to rattle quite a bit so I need to figure out how to make it stop but I love it


Just wondering how the BD Namaste lounge set fit?  I ordered my usual size but won't receive the until next week.


----------



## RhiannonMR

Has anyone seen the Poppy Finch baroque and petal pearl pendant in the store? My store didn't have it and well the pics look nice so I am interested in getting it?


----------



## rutabaga

waddleod said:


> Have you tried on the Natori conform underwire full fit?  Not on this year’s sale but I got three of them last year & really like them.



Im a fan of the Conform bra but boo to it not being in this year’s sale


----------



## coffeecup1828

sabrunka said:


> Can you share how the fit is of these boots? True to size? I wanted to get the regular leather but the suede has a more narrow calf, so I think Ill go that route!


My leather version just arrived...I love them. I’m a 7.5 but usually go 8 in boots and 8 was great. There’s room at the ankle (they slouch a bit) but the calf actually isn’t baggy in me, they stay up. I’d say my calves are average. I love the contrast of the leather and suede panel. Still not sure if I’m keeping them as Aquatalia usually make it to the Rack...but I’ll be sad if I miss out!


----------



## Hobie

rutabaga said:


> Same, my issue was it was too heavy due to the hardware. I would wear it to work but it was a pain to carry on the train going home. I had the light grey one. Such a good price and a great jacket to have if it suits your lifestyle.


I usually end up removing the belt so that it isn't jingle jangling, that might help with the weight too. I end up wearing my allsaints balfern jacket more since it's leather and not suede, but the belt isn't removable like it is with the blanknyc.


----------



## rutabaga

Hobie said:


> I usually end up removing the belt so that it isn't jingle jangling, that might help with the weight too. I end up wearing my allsaints balfern jacket more since it's leather and not suede, but the belt isn't removable like it is with the blanknyc.



Mine didn’t have a belt. I think that’s why I like the Caslon leather jacket w/detachable hoodie, it has minimal hardware.


----------



## StacyLynn624

My Madewell Kent cardigan in Eggplant heather that I was really excited about was cancelled from my order.


----------



## luvcoach2

I plan to keep the following shoes:
1. P448 Glitter Sneakers (regular size)
2. P448 Snakeskin High top sneakers (regular size)
3. Steve Madden Tweed Slides (bought 1/2 size up and could have gone up whole size)
4. La Montelliana Animal Hiking Boots (ordered size up)
5. Ugg Cozy Slipper (went down a size from regular shoe size)


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## toujours*chic

StacyLynn624 said:


> My Madewell Kent cardigan in Eggplant heather that I was really excited about was cancelled from my order.


Oh no- mine is in "getting ready" limbo. I bought the Madewell color block as well- my only cardis this year. I hope you are able to re-order soon- I am sure you can get it eventually at the NAS- still early.


----------



## lovemyrescues

waddleod said:


> Have you tried on the Natori conform underwire full fit?  Not on this year’s sale but I got three of them last year & really like them.


Nope!! I may eventually!


----------



## toujours*chic

luvcoach2 said:


> I plan to keep the following shoes:
> 1. P448 Glitter Sneakers (regular size)
> 2. P448 Snakeskin High top sneakers (regular size)
> 3. Steve Madden Tweed Slides (bought 1/2 size up and could have gone up whole size)
> 4. La Montelliana Animal Hiking Boots (ordered size up)
> 5. Ugg Cozy Slipper (went down a size from regular shoe size)


How do the Steve Madden mules run in terms of width?- I have a AAA narrow foot and sometimes with these NAS mules unless I wear tube athletic socks, I walk right out of them.


----------



## Luv n bags

titania029 said:


> I have one that I got on sale from Zappos a while back. It's a beautiful jacket. I really like the gray one in the anniversary sale, it's tempting.


I still have two from the Nordstrom sale 2-3 years ago.  I found them in my closet recently and took the tags off.  They look really nice!


----------



## LadyLurk

Luv n bags said:


> Has anyone purchased the True & Co bras? Wondering what the fit is like? I like a band that is a bit looser.


True & Co have been my go-to for several years now! I wear a 34B in sized bras and a small in theirs, so tts based on their chart. I’ve tried the True Body Lift V Neck (this is my least favorite that I’ve tried- probably suited better for a larger chest), the triangle style, and the True Body V Neck (my favorite). They’re so soft. Definitely the closest thing I’ve found to wearing a bra, but feeling like you’re not.


----------



## KathrynS

I love True and Co but I prefer the body lift version, which is not part of the sale.


----------



## LadyLurk

My mom and I shopped in store tonight. She is an ambassador level, but I am only influencer and they still allowed me to swipe my own card even though I shouldn’t have been able to, whereas last year they did not let me use my card early. This is definitely the least we have ever purchased in the 20 years we’ve shopped NAS. For the first time ever, neither of us purchased a single pair of shoes, though I may still order some ASICS. Little disappointed but it is what it is. Money saved to be used elsewhere I guess!


----------



## organizeitall

Lily's Mom said:


> Just wondering how the BD Namaste lounge set fit?  I ordered my usual size but won't receive the until next week.


Ok I tried on and would say the body is true to size and the arms and legs are a tiny bit long but feel like they could shrink a little - very soft and comfy


----------



## Lily's Mom

organizeitall said:


> Ok I tried on and would say the body is true to size and the arms and legs are a tiny bit long but feel like they could shrink a little - very soft and comfy


Thank you. I’ve never tried their silky fabric so I wasn’t sure. Looking forward to get mine too!


----------



## JoesGirl

Here is what arrived today.  I’m keeping what’s circled in red.  Happy to answer any questions you might have.  Biggest surprise are the two jeans and Vince short sleeve sweater.  Love all three.  I DO NOT need another pair of jeans but both fill a spot I don’t have. both Are super comfortable and don’t need alteration.  I’m 5’2 and weigh about 150-155.


----------



## Susies71

Did anyone get the spanx skort in the sale. That is the only item from my original wish list I didn’t get


----------



## mpls_doodle

JoesGirl said:


> Here is what arrived today.  I’m keeping what’s circled in red.  Happy to answer any questions you might have.  Biggest surprise are the two jeans and Vince short sleeve sweater.  Love all three.  I DO NOT need another pair of jeans but both fill a spot I don’t have. both Are super comfortable and don’t need alteration.  I’m 5’2 and weigh about 150-155.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138161


Are those the hair towel wraps you’re keeping? Have you used yet? They intrigue me


----------



## viba424

JoesGirl said:


> Here is what arrived today.  I’m keeping what’s circled in red.  Happy to answer any questions you might have.  Biggest surprise are the two jeans and Vince short sleeve sweater.  Love all three.  I DO NOT need another pair of jeans but both fill a spot I don’t have. both Are super comfortable and don’t need alteration.  I’m 5’2 and weigh about 150-155.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138161


How did the sizing run on the long sleeve layering tees? Im usually in betwee sizes M and L


----------



## JoesGirl

dove221 said:


> mpls_doodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are those the hair towel wraps you’re keeping? Have you used yet? They intrigue me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are the hair towel wraps.  I haven’t used them.  They are a Christmas gift for my daughter.  I’m temped though.
> 
> 
> 
> viba424 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the sizing run on the long sleeve layering tees? Im usually in betwee sizes M and L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ordered a medium and am exchanging for a large.  I ordered the tank in an XL and will be exchanging that for a large as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## raylyn

JoesGirl said:


> Here is what arrived today.  I’m keeping what’s circled in red.  Happy to answer any questions you might have.  Biggest surprise are the two jeans and Vince short sleeve sweater.  Love all three.  I DO NOT need another pair of jeans but both fill a spot I don’t have. both Are super comfortable and don’t need alteration.


Did you get the blue or the black Vince sweater?


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## lovemyrescues

viba424 said:


> How did the sizing run on the long sleeve layering tees? Im usually in betwee sizes M and L


If it’s the Nordstrom Moonlight Luxe one she’s talking about they fit tight like the tanks in the past. I don’t mind them tight because I wear them under sweaters etc. but they do fit tight.


----------



## JoesGirl

raylyn said:


> Did you get the blue or the black Vince sweater?


Blue in a large and I LOVE it.  The drape and shade of blue are great.   I have a medium waiting for me at my local store.  I might exchange it.  The large is a twitch too long for me.


----------



## JoesGirl

lovemyrescues said:


> If it’s the Nordstrom Moonlight Luxe one she’s talking about they fit tight like the tanks in the past. I don’t mind them tight because I wear them under sweaters etc. but they do fit tight.


These are the ones I bought.  


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-moonlight-luxe-comfort-layer-tank/5271049
		




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-moonlight-luxe-comfort-layer-long-sleeve-t-shirt/5271051


----------



## lovemyrescues

JoesGirl said:


> These are the ones I bought.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-moonlight-luxe-comfort-layer-tank/5271049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-moonlight-luxe-comfort-layer-long-sleeve-t-shirt/5271051



I bought a few different styles of the shirt and they are so great for layering and they do smooth you out.


----------



## JoesGirl

Totally agree.  They do smooth you out and don’t feel like your wearing anything.  They were very comfortable.


----------



## KathrynS

I don’t know if I’m gonna make it 2 more hours. Yawn.


----------



## VancouverLady

mpls_doodle said:


> Are those the hair towel wraps you’re keeping? Have you used yet? They intrigue me


I have these (purchased at Sephora, so not sure if the NAS version is the exact same quality) — I love them, and use them to “plop” my wavy hair while I get ready.  I have long, fine hair, and they work well, but if you have lots of hair, esp if it’s very long / thick, they may be too small.  I don’t think they get your hair miraculously dry, but I like that they are gentle and compact.  HTH


----------



## lovemyrescues

That stylist that had really good picks has a style board some of you may want to check out: https://www.nordstrom.com/styleboard?profile=00u1ikw0o0ogjq1yF2p7


----------



## KathrynS

Ok Marc Fisher Padmia or Bp Kora? I’m really into lug sole for fall.


----------



## palmbeachpink

bunnylou said:


> I tend to steer away from gold plated anything—for rings especially. Gold-filled (aka gold vermeil) is a bit better and should last a few years if not exposed to liquids or lotions.
> 
> For MV price points, sterling silver is the way to go!



agree, MV silver is great! MV gold + rose gold pieces are gold vermeil - gold vermeil is plated over silver (925) vs. gold plated which is plated over any kind of base metal, pretty close to the same thing and both will turn 

when my rose gold MV rings "turned" they went a silver with a not so pretty pink tint





__





						Gold Vermeil vs Gold Plated: What’s the Difference? | Monica Vinader
					

These 2 types of gold jewellery have subtle differences that make a big difference. From thickness, to durability, to quality. Choose your next metal now...




					www.monicavinader.com
				




gold filled is different and can last a long time; have a few gold filled bracelets that are well loved + they look great - gold filled has a thick layer of gold that is bonded over jeweler's brass or silver and is regulated by the gov't 

jewelry lesson of the day! lol

going to nordies tomorrow to do in store pick up and do a quick fly by - just looked online + they now have an offer of a $10 nordies note for doing pick up, no doubt it costs them way more to ship especially when they often send multiple boxes for one order! 

happy shopping everyone!


----------



## palmbeachpink

mpls_doodle said:


> Just realized I forgot to order the Bfd Robe And it’s sold out out now



my mother is a robe connoisseur (ha!) and she much prefers this Nordstrom one in gray over the BFD's! picked up another one in a different color for her! 



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-bliss-plush-robe/5669072?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=030
		


just looked and there are BFD robes online now


----------



## raylyn

The dumb bombas socks sold out again. Who cares.


----------



## Frugalfinds

palmbeachpink said:


> agree, MV silver is great! MV gold + rose gold pieces are gold vermeil - gold vermeil is plated over silver (925) vs. gold plated which is plated over any kind of base metal, pretty close to the same thing and both will turn
> 
> when my rose gold MV rings "turned" they went a silver with a not so pretty pink tint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Vermeil vs Gold Plated: What’s the Difference? | Monica Vinader
> 
> 
> These 2 types of gold jewellery have subtle differences that make a big difference. From thickness, to durability, to quality. Choose your next metal now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.monicavinader.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold filled is different and can last a long time; have a few gold filled bracelets that are well loved + they look great - gold filled has a thick layer of gold that is bonded over jeweler's brass or silver and is regulated by the gov't
> 
> jewelry lesson of the day! lol
> 
> going to nordies tomorrow to do in store pick up and do a quick fly by - just looked online + they now have an offer of a $10 nordies note for doing pick up, no doubt it costs them way more to ship especially when they often send multiple boxes for one order!
> 
> happy shopping everyone!



I didn't see the earlier conversation on this, but the metal below some of the diamonds in my MV pieces has turned. Not a good look. Now I won't buy silver nor gold plated if there are diamonds/stones.


----------



## Fashion is Art

Annisalelover said:


> Box 2 just arrived!  Love the North Face Anca jacket, the Eileen Fisher long cardigan in a pretty dark blue green,  and the Nordstrom long cashmere cardigan.  Will post pics.  Sadly the Reiss off the should white top fit strangely and the Halogan slash long sleeve top was very thick and didn’t fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137868
> View attachment 5137869
> View attachment 5137870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well either.  Both going back.


The coat is fab and a lovely colour for you.  The cardigans are gorgeous, if you can only have one I like the blue better for both colour and length. As both are really great if budget allows you have both then do.

I don’t  think the Frame blouse was as flattering on you as these items, it might be just the pic and you will be a better judge of that In reality.  It’s lovely to see the items on...  keep posting...


----------



## lexibrenna

OMG!  I just spent over a $1000!  Here's to hoping I don't get any cancellation notices!  I'll post in a separate post what I ordered!  Cross your fingers I get them all...or at least most!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Fashion is Art

kadya said:


> For those of us who love our skinnies, wanted to give my 2 cents on the AG Farrah high waist skinny ankle jeans that I just picked up in case you were looking.
> I am a 24 in most jeans including other AGs I own, so that’s what I got. While the waist of these fit perfectly, the legs were SUPER TIGHT. Like, superglued-to-my-legs tight. I’m no newbie to skinnies but DANG. They didn’t have enough stretch in them to make bending down comfortable either. Total fail.




The AG Farrah have been my favorite skinny’s over the years.  I find them true to size. It haven’t tried this particular pair.  One thing I love it that they are usually 98% cotton hence very little stretch.  As you say they sit perfectly on the waist.  When you do get the right size they maintain their shape for years due to the high cotton content, I’ve mine for over four years.  I’m hoping I will like the ex boyfriend and the sizing will be the same .  You are highlighting one of the big issues with jeans that the sizing is so inconsistent both within a brand and between brands. It makes it so hard buy especially online...


----------



## HeatherGrace

Perfect timing… the toddler woke me up  at midnight so I went ahead and added one of my wish lists for pick up…


----------



## Fashion is Art

dove221 said:


> These items made my maybe list so far- please share any feedback you have on these (good buy/ok/don't bother):
> -Madewell Bobble Cardigan Sweater
> -UGG® Cecilia V-Neck Sweater
> -AllSaints Rita Oversize One-Shoulder Long Sleeve Tee
> -FRAME Le Garcon Straight Leg Jeans
> -FRAME Le High Skinny Ankle Jeans (Melville)
> -ghd Curve® 1 1/4-Inch Soft Curl Iron
> 
> Thanks!


I recently bought Frame Le Garçon, not in the AS.  I really  like them they are a nice transition from skinny’s with a slightly more relaxed silhouette.  They sit much lower than I’m used it.  I would prefer if they sat a little higher.  I had to size down two sizes! However the pair I bought have 95.5% cotton 3% poly and 1.5% elastine.  The ones in the sale have 13% poly and 42% lyocell so I can’t comment on whether the fit would be the same.  If I can figure it out I can post a pic of them on!


----------



## rutabaga

Is anyone else getting an estimated arrival date of 7/30? Probably should’ve selected ship to store, but some of my items weren’t eligible.


----------



## limom

I just placed my first order.
Only beauty.
Nuface small one
Lightstim in pink
Lamer soft cream set
Lancome bifacils set
It all ships on the 25…


----------



## JetGirl216

rutabaga said:


> Is anyone else getting an estimated arrival date of 7/30? Probably should’ve selected ship to store, but some of my items weren’t eligible.


Same here, but I went ahead and picked two-day shipping instead.


----------



## RhiannonMR

I just did a massive order, and the Bombas socks are sold out. BOO! 

Got a lot of my usual nSale stuff, Caslon tees, some zella, and that pearl necklace from Poppy Finch. The bill is going to be outrageous!


----------



## Fashion is Art

toujours*chic said:


> How do the Steve Madden mules run in terms of width?- I have a AAA narrow foot and sometimes with these NAS mules unless I wear tube athletic socks, I walk right out of them.



I also have narrow feet and am so disappointed they have stopped offering the SW in narrow during the sale.  I have lovely heels from 2015 the suede is almost worn out but I haven’t been able to replace them.  I have some aquatalia boots.  Do you have any brand recommendations?


----------



## JetGirl216

Only three items sold out on my wishlist before I could purchase. Better than last year lol


----------



## rutabaga

JetGirl216 said:


> Only three items sold out on my wishlist before I could purchase. Better than last year lol



Same! I think more things will sell out later today. Only the hardcore are up shopping right now


----------



## JetGirl216

rutabaga said:


> Same! I think more things will sell out later today. Only the hardcore are up shopping right now


So true  Now all I can think of is if I should buy those Prada Cat Eye sunglasses.


----------



## VSOP

I placed my order. I bought both colors of BlankNYC grey and brown suede jacket but maybe leaning toward grey.

I also bought the leather jacket from Treasure and bond if anyone has any feedback.

I bought a lot of shoes and some hats.

I am interested in the weighted blanket. What’s better Gravity or Casper? Thanks!


----------



## toujours*chic

Fashion is Art said:


> I also have narrow feet and am so disappointed they have stopped offering the SW in narrow during the sale.  I have lovely heels from 2015 the suede is almost worn out but I haven’t been able to replace them.  I have some aquatalia boots.  Do you have any brand recommendations?


Paul Green and Aquatalia tend to run narrow but it is a challenge. For athletic, New Balance usually comes in a narrow width. Otherwise, it just depends on the style- lace up tend to be better. I also wear a lot of Birkinstock which come in N sizes.


----------



## chinableu

Wow. I have ambassador status and I can't shop the sale until the 28th because I don't have a Nordstrom card? Wow. I'm a bit angry.


----------



## pixiejenna

mpls_doodle said:


> Are those the hair towel wraps you’re keeping? Have you used yet? They intrigue me



I have bought these from Sephora and a while back at Costco.com(not available there anymore). I love them they’re light weight and really help absorb the excess water from my hair (my hair is long and dense). The only real con for me is that I usually have to rewet my hairline because it will give me angel wings because the little tiny hairs around my hairline will be dry by the time I take the towel off. It helps cut back drying time for me so I don’t mind having to rewet my hairline so I don’t have crazy hairs sticking out.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot my alarm was set from last Friday so I got up early but not much more than normal. A lot more of my items were sold out this morning. I ended up getting 12 items online and am debating if I even want to go in store or not today. I half do but I don’t know if I’ll get much since I already placed a large online order. I’m wondering if maybe I’ll get lucky and get some of the tshirts that are sold out online.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> I forgot my alarm was set from last Friday so I got up early but not much more than normal. A lot more of my items were sold out this morning. I ended up getting 12 items online and am debating if I even want to go in store or not today. I half do but I don’t know if I’ll get much since I already placed a large online order. I’m wondering if maybe I’ll get lucky and get some of the tshirts that are sold out online.


I was pleasantly surprised to get all the beauty items on my list…even if the light thingie is pink.  
I am also debating going to the store to get sneakers and bras…


----------



## sabrunka

Morning everyone! I have an extreme body clock, to the point that I had a dream about waking up at 3am for the sale, and when that dream ended, I woke up for real and it was 2:50am.  I decided to open my phone, and tada, there were two size 4's in stock for that rag and bone coat that has been sold out.  I did manage to snag one at 3am on the dot.  I won't be surprised if it cancels, however I really hope it doesnt! 

I wanted to browse more but not at 3am so I am going to poke around one final time this morning to place an order.  I'm trying to guess which items will get further markdowns after the sale, and which are hot items to be bought now.


----------



## Fashion is Art

toujours*chic said:


> Paul Green and Aquatalia tend to run narrow but it is a challenge. For athletic, New Balance usually comes in a narrow width. Otherwise, it just depends on the style- lace up tend to be better. I also wear a lot of Birkinstock which come in N sizes.



Thank you so much for your response...  the next time I get to the US I will know what to try.   Unfortunately even being fully vaccinated I can’t visit. I miss seeing my brother and his family so much.  It’s my fab sister in law who first introduced me to this sale and this year I have been shopping vicariously picking items for her


----------



## luvcoach2

toujours*chic said:


> How do the Steve Madden mules run in terms of width?- I have a AAA narrow foot and sometimes with these NAS mules unless I wear tube athletic socks, I walk right out of them.


I wear a medium width shoe and I would say they are more on the slim side for a medium width shoe. I won't be able to wear anything thicker than stocking or thin trouser sock with them. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lynzee

JetGirl216 said:


> So true  Now all I can think of is if I should buy those Prada Cat Eye sunglasses.


If you are talking about the 53mm Prada cat eye sunglasses, you should. I have that style in a different color and love them. They look really nice if oversized sunglasses are too big for your face. (I can’t comment on the other two Prada cat styles in the sale.)


----------



## AshJs3

I'm annoyed. I got up and placed my order on my laptop because the app usually doesn't have the option to add double points day. I checked out, but I couldn't find the option for 2 day shipping. I figured they weren't doing it anymore so I placed my order. I tried on the app just to see and the option was there. Boo!


----------



## titania029

JoesGirl said:


> Here is what arrived today.  I’m keeping what’s circled in red.  Happy to answer any questions you might have.  Biggest surprise are the two jeans and Vince short sleeve sweater.  Love all three.  I DO NOT need another pair of jeans but both fill a spot I don’t have. both Are super comfortable and don’t need alteration.  I’m 5’2 and weigh about 150-155.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138161


How is the sizing on the Spanx leggings? I heard they are tight.


----------



## nikki626

I got a few items yesterday some worked and some didn't.  
Free People Jacket/Sweater, love it, got the medium in black. 
Kut from the Kloth Jeans, love them.. sized down and long live the skinnies. love the black button detail on these

LaLigne sweater, on the fence.  it is slightly boxy for my shape - probably a return but a quality sweater 100% cotton

Returns
Treasure and Bond tee and hoodie.. they just didn't fit, unshapely, the tee was to short in the arms but big in body, the hoodie was long and looked like it would loose its shape. it was soft though but wasn't sure it would hold up
Rag & Bone jeans, these didn't fit at all. Rag & bone jeans just don't work for me, they always fall in the wrong place on the waist and even though these say 30 inches it can't believe they are.


----------



## ssocialitex

AshJs3 said:


> I'm annoyed. I got up and placed my order on my laptop because the app usually doesn't have the option to add double points day. I checked out, but I couldn't find the option for 2 day shipping. I figured they weren't doing it anymore so I placed my order. I tried on the app just to see and the option was there. Boo!



I ran into this this morning! Why does the app not have the checkbox to make it a double points day?? I had to log onto my card account to make today one and then hop back in my app.


----------



## raylyn

chinableu said:


> Wow. I have ambassador status and I can't shop the sale until the 28th because I don't have a Nordstrom card? Wow. I'm a bit angry.


That doesn't sound right. I thought it didn't matter what cc you used to get your status. I would call customer service.


----------



## raylyn

rutabaga said:


> Is anyone else getting an estimated arrival date of 7/30? Probably should’ve selected ship to store, but some of my items weren’t eligible.


Some of my items weren't eligible but I still selected 'ship to store' and my order went through as about half and half. I figured I could make quick decisions on at least some of the items.


----------



## Westie lover

chinableu said:


> Wow. I have ambassador status and I can't shop the sale until the 28th because I don't have a Nordstrom card? Wow. I'm a bit angry.



I have had this happen to me too. I finally went ahead and got the card this year but I only spent enough to qualify for Influencer status which held me back until 3am today. My wish list is sold out. I’m not sure what message they are trying to send but a few coworkers who have spent some serious money this year and are top tier have given up trying. I’m going to sit this sale out like they are and just wait for a sale be it at Nordstrom or another retailer once I’m not working 72 hours a week. It doesn’t make much difference at this point. I’ve got to admit that it’s an odd system that values cardholder status over a loyal customers who has spent enough to reach Ambassador.  JMHO but you have every right to be angry.


----------



## Tyychakel

Has anyone seen this in person? I’m interested but not sure. I think the colors beautiful. I see it’s unlined (why do they even make unlined coats?) but I’m thinking I could use it as a lighter transitional piece since it’s not lined.

BERNARDO Belted Double Face Wool Blend Wrap Coat


----------



## rutabaga

ssocialitex said:


> I ran into this this morning! Why does the app not have the checkbox to make it a double points day?? I had to log onto my card account to make today one and then hop back in my app.



I did the same! I checked out on the website though to make sure the double points day went through.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## VSOP

rutabaga said:


> I did the same! I checked out on the website though to make sure the double points day went through.



how can we check? I did double points on the app but not sure it was enabled.


----------



## ssocialitex

VSOP said:


> how can we check? I did double points on the app but not sure it was enabled.



it should say at the top of the card account website I believe


----------



## carolswin

Fashion is Art said:


> The AG Farrah have been my favorite skinny’s over the years.  I find them true to size. It haven’t tried this particular pair.  One thing I love it that they are usually 98% cotton hence very little stretch.  As you say they sit perfectly on the waist.  When you do get the right size they maintain their shape for years due to the high cotton content, I’ve mine for over four years.  I’m hoping I will like the ex boyfriend and the sizing will be the same .  You are highlighting one of the big issues with jeans that the sizing is so inconsistent both within a brand and between brands. It makes it so hard buy especially online...



I second this 100%. I love my AG's. I think they just happen to be cut in a way that fits my body shape, many brand are too nipped in at the waist for me. Once I figured out the 98/2 blend that's all I look for now. 

I happened to open my eyes this morning at 2:55 and ran downstairs and placed my most important order and my backup order. The only things sold out that I have to watch for are a pair of Mother jeans and Frame jeans that I wanted to try.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Fashion is Art said:


> I also have narrow feet and am so disappointed they have stopped offering the SW in narrow during the sale.  I have lovely heels from 2015 the suede is almost worn out but I haven’t been able to replace them.  I have some aquatalia boots.  Do you have any brand recommendations?


Not part of the sale but David Tate has some cute items but not sure about AAA but makes narrow sizes.


----------



## lovemyrescues

toujours*chic said:


> Paul Green and Aquatalia tend to run narrow but it is a challenge. For athletic, New Balance usually comes in a narrow width. Otherwise, it just depends on the style- lace up tend to be better. I also wear a lot of Birkinstock which come in N sizes.


Asics run narrow too. I also can wear the Adidas Superstar sneakers.  With thick socks ECCO boots.


----------



## lovemyrescues

AshJs3 said:


> I'm annoyed. I got up and placed my order on my laptop because the app usually doesn't have the option to add double points day. I checked out, but I couldn't find the option for 2 day shipping. I figured they weren't doing it anymore so I placed my order. I tried on the app just to see and the option was there. Boo!


Call
Customer service they can add it on for you even a day after.


----------



## carolswin

lovemyrescues said:


> Call
> Customer service they can add it on for you even a day after.


I think there is even an automated option to "make a points day", on the card 1-800number if not regular customer service. So you don't even have to talk to a human.


----------



## rutabaga

VSOP said:


> how can we check? I did double points on the app but not sure it was enabled.



I logged into my card account and saw that my double points days went down by one, but that’s it.


----------



## KathrynS

I shopped at 2am and probably didn’t need to because very little ended up selling out. Skipped the 6pk bombas in favor of a 3pk and hoping the no shows pop back today to have both styles 

Going to stalk the website for the Ralph Lauren faux shearling coat — that was the only thing on my list that was already gone.


----------



## rutabaga

Here’s my 1am order:

- Bobbi Brown double-ended cream eyeshadow sticks (now OOS)
- Boll & Branch stripe sheets (now OOS)
- Natori Bliss cotton underwear
- Frame tshirt dress
- Club Monaco stripe tshirt dress


Stalking the following:

- Reiss camel coat
- Vince camel coatigan
- Nordstrom blue/white bath mat: annoyed the measurements were not posted, but it sold out before I had the chance to shop anyway

The plum expandable Longchamp (OOS) is calling my name because the color looks beautiful but I don’t *need* another. If anyone spots this instore or ordered it, could you share a pic?


----------



## JetGirl216

Lynzee said:


> If you are talking about the 53mm Prada cat eye sunglasses, you should. I have that style in a different color and love them. They look really nice if oversized sunglasses are too big for your face. (I can’t comment on the other two Prada cat styles in the sale.)


Perfect! I was hoping someone could comment on these specific sunglasses. I’ve been searching for a decent pair of sunglasses that aren’t oversized for awhile.


----------



## JetGirl216

ssocialitex said:


> I ran into this this morning! Why does the app not have the checkbox to make it a double points day?? I had to log onto my card account to make today one and then hop back in my app.


Same here, I had to log into my CC account to get the double points day.


----------



## rutabaga

Tyychakel said:


> Has anyone seen this in person? I’m interested but not sure. I think the colors beautiful. I see it’s unlined (why do they even make unlined coats?) but I’m thinking I could use it as a lighter transitional piece since it’s not lined.



No help as I haven’t seen this IRL but it reminds me of a Max Mara burgundy wrap coat that’s on sale.

The lack of lining is supposed to make the coat drape better but may not be functional depending on your climate.


----------



## bunnylou

palmbeachpink said:


> agree, MV silver is great! MV gold + rose gold pieces are gold vermeil - gold vermeil is plated over silver (925) vs. gold plated which is plated over any kind of base metal, pretty close to the same thing and both will turn
> 
> when my rose gold MV rings "turned" they went a silver with a not so pretty pink tint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Vermeil vs Gold Plated: What’s the Difference? | Monica Vinader
> 
> 
> These 2 types of gold jewellery have subtle differences that make a big difference. From thickness, to durability, to quality. Choose your next metal now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.monicavinader.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold filled is different and can last a long time; have a few gold filled bracelets that are well loved + they look great - gold filled has a thick layer of gold that is bonded over jeweler's brass or silver and is regulated by the gov't
> 
> jewelry lesson of the day! lol
> 
> going to nordies tomorrow to do in store pick up and do a quick fly by - just looked online + they now have an offer of a $10 nordies note for doing pick up, no doubt it costs them way more to ship especially when they often send multiple boxes for one order!
> 
> happy shopping everyone!



Thank you for the great explanation! I’ve heard of gold vermeil being lumped together with gold-fill so I did the same here. I make jewelry with sterling silver and sometimes gold-filled pieces. GF is especially great for necklaces and earrings!


----------



## JoesGirl

titania029 said:


> How is the sizing on the Spanx leggings? I heard they are tight.


I bought the XL Petite and they fit great. I just don’t like how shiny they are So they are going back.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## ssocialitex

I saw some comments about this earlier - but I'm disappointed the Capri Blue Volcano candles are not included in this year's Anniversary Sale. I usually stock up every year


----------



## JetGirl216

titania029 said:


> How is the sizing on the Spanx leggings? I heard they are tight.


They can be. I have both an XS (true size) and a S. I would size up one for a more casual fit.


----------



## chloethelovely

pinky7129 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the Clare v crossbody bag? I’m not sure it’s worth the 250…


I saw it in person and thought it was very cute. I almost bought it, but then I bought a million other things.


----------



## JetGirl216

nikki626 said:


> I got a few items yesterday some worked and some didn't.
> Free People Jacket/Sweater, love it, got the medium in black.
> Kut from the Kloth Jeans, love them.. sized down and long live the skinnies. love the black button detail on these
> 
> LaLigne sweater, on the fence.  it is slightly boxy for my shape - probably a return but a quality sweater 100% cotton
> 
> Returns
> Treasure and Bond tee and hoodie.. they just didn't fit, unshapely, the tee was to short in the arms but big in body, the hoodie was long and looked like it would loose its shape. it was soft though but wasn't sure it would hold up
> Rag & Bone jeans, these didn't fit at all. Rag & bone jeans just don't work for me, they always fall in the wrong place on the waist and even though these say 30 inches it can't believe they are.


I was thinking of getting the Rag & Bone Dre Slim Boyfriend Jeans (if these ever come back in stock!). Are these jeans a bad purchase?


----------



## LittleStar88

JetGirl216 said:


> I was thinking of getting the Rag & Bone Dre Slim Boyfriend Jeans (if these ever come back in stock!). Are these jeans a bad purchase?



I've recently gone on a Dre shopping spree. Finally love these jeans once I figured out I need to size down one size. But my recent spree was because they kept popping up 60% off before the NAS. So I passed on the NAS pair.

Short answer - yes, good buy but you can easily find them marked down for that price (or even less) pretty regularly.


----------



## JetGirl216

LittleStar88 said:


> I've recently gone on a Dre shopping spree. Finally love these jeans once I figured out I need to size down one size. But my recent spree was because they kept popping up 60% off before the NAS. So I passed on the NAS pair.
> 
> Short answer - yes, good buy but you can easily find them marked down for that price (or even less) pretty regularly.


Nice! I had heard to size down on these jeans too. I guess I won’t stress if they don’t come back in stock for awhile.


----------



## nikki626

JetGirl216 said:


> I was thinking of getting the Rag & Bone Dre Slim Boyfriend Jeans (if these ever come back in stock!). Are these jeans a bad purchase?



I don't think they are bad they are super nice, they are just made for a shorter frame.  I love the color of the denim.  They run slightly big, I'm normally a 6 and I ordered a 28 and a 27 as the website said they run big.  the 28 was big the 27 fit in the wrong place on my waist.


----------



## AshJs3

lovemyrescues said:


> Call
> Customer service they can add it on for you even a day after.


I was able to add the double points, just not the expedited shipping. I just chatted with them and they said they cannot upgrade shipping once an order has been placed. Oh well...


----------



## lovemyrescues

rutabaga said:


> Here’s my 1am order:
> 
> - Bobbi Brown double-ended cream eyeshadow sticks (now OOS)
> - Boll & Branch stripe sheets (now OOS)
> - Natori Bliss cotton underwear
> - Frame tshirt dress
> - Club Monaco stripe tshirt dress
> 
> 
> Stalking the following:
> 
> - Reiss camel coat
> - Vince camel coatigan
> - Nordstrom blue/white bath mat: annoyed the measurements were not posted, but it sold out before I had the chance to shop anyway
> 
> The plum expandable Longchamp (OOS) is calling my name because the color looks beautiful but I don’t *need* another. If anyone spots this instore or ordered it, could you share a pic?


Not on sale but you can get the normal one in that color: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-large-le-pliage-tote/3241956


----------



## grietje

I got tracking information that the Merrell sneakers and Ugg slippers are on their way!  Woo hoo!  Now the rest of it.  It’s mostly Nordstrom branded stuff (minus an EF cardigan, Vince sweater and Kut jeans).  I wonder how held up that will be.


----------



## jaschultze

JoesGirl said:


> Here is what arrived today.  I’m keeping what’s circled in red.  Happy to answer any questions you might have.  Biggest surprise are the two jeans and Vince short sleeve sweater.  Love all three.  I DO NOT need another pair of jeans but both fill a spot I don’t have. both Are super comfortable and don’t need alteration.  I’m 5’2 and weigh about 150-155.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138161


Which jeans did you keep?


----------



## viba424

I tried on several styles of lug boots the other day. It saved me a lot of work from online exchanges:

Marc Fisher Padima which ran roomy, at least in the suede ones. I hated the way the white ones looked. They creased instantly. The suede were nice but they leaned toward Blundstone styling - a bit work-boot looking.

Tory Burch nice too, but I personally didnt like the struggle getting in and out of any elastic, non-zipper styles at all.

Paul Green Jagger black leather versions looked very different from one another in person so be sure to zoom in if you are ordering online. If I recall they were a pain to get in and out of.

Cole Haan  - had some lovely combat boots that were a nice price, lightweight and soft leather. I dont see them online so not sure the story there, maybe OOS?

Blondo Destin - ordered online so not sure. Hoping the brown ones work out.

Vionic were really versatile and nice looking but I was looking for something with a more design detail. They looked too plain but then again I had on black pants. Comfortable fit, not overly cushy inside and the shaft height didnt hit me right.

Stuart Weitzman had nice leather as usual and fit TTS but were not for me.

I ended going with the Paul Green Jano due to their overall styling and comfort. I liked them so much I bought black and ordered anthracite


----------



## JetGirl216

nikki626 said:


> I don't think they are bad they are super nice, they are just made for a shorter frame.  I love the color of the denim.  They run slightly big, I'm normally a 6 and I ordered a 28 and a 27 as the website said they run big.  the 28 was big the 27 fit in the wrong place on my waist.


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## rutabaga

lovemyrescues said:


> Not on sale but you can get the normal one in that color: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-large-le-pliage-tote/3241956


Thanks, I saw this but I also want a BV Cabat  The swatch is showing plum but if you swipe through the bag is cognac (tawny brown). Looks like a website error.


----------



## rutabaga

JetGirl216 said:


> Nice! I had heard to size down on these jeans too. I guess I won’t stress if they don’t come back in stock for awhile.


R&B runs one size large for me too. I’m typically a 29 in R&B and Frame, but wear a 30 in Mother (29 if they contain lyocell).


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## LittleStar88

AshJs3 said:


> I was able to add the double points, just not the expedited shipping. I just chatted with them and they said they cannot upgrade shipping once an order has been placed. Oh well...



I was also told the same thing from CS twice. Kind of bummed that the app didn't offer the option at checkout when I placed my order on Wednesday.


----------



## Tyychakel

rutabaga said:


> No help as I haven’t seen this IRL but it reminds me of a Max Mara burgundy wrap coat that’s on sale.
> 
> The lack of lining is supposed to make the coat drape better but may not be functional depending on your climate.


Max Mara makes beautiful coats. That’s my issue, I’m in Maryland. But I think I’ll order it just to see, can’t stop thinking about the color.


----------



## JetGirl216

Anyone grab the Vince Camuto tweed jacket before it sold out?


----------



## Frugalfinds

AshJs3 said:


> I was able to add the double points, just not the expedited shipping. I just chatted with them and they said they cannot upgrade shipping once an order has been placed. Oh well...



Weirdly, I could do expedited shipping, but I couldn't find anywhere to add/choose my double points.


----------



## mgrant

JetGirl216 said:


> Anyone grab the Vince Camuto tweed jacket before it sold out?


I only had a handful of things on my wishlist, but that was one of the first things to sell out before I could shop. Hope they restock so I can try it out!


----------



## KGracr22

Keep your wishlists open, most people who shopped the sale should be getting their items soon and then returns will start to happen, I will have most of my items by tomorrow and plan on going to do returns on Sunday. Most of the influencers have already started returns, I've seen the Reiss coat appear a few times in random sizes so that's promising! Fingers crossed for your wishlists!


----------



## organizeitall

ssocialitex said:


> I ran into this this morning! Why does the app not have the checkbox to make it a double points day?? I had to log onto my card account to make today one and then hop back in my app.


You can!  In the app go to rewards, choose the benefits tab then click the first circle that shows how many double points days you have available and click on it and it lets you make today your double points day!!!


----------



## Illinigirl

has anyone seen the Coach Satchel in chalk?  Looks beautiful and I need a more structured bag. I’m debating chancing it to when I can see it in the store or just buying it for store pickup.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5889954
		


Luckily I have a couple items I ordered this morning for store pickup so I hope to get there this weekend. I got the Bobbi Brown shadow sticks so Im hoping they pull my order soon as I see they are now sold out!

and looks like they are offering a $10 note again this year with a store pickup 

thanks everyone for posting your purchases! So fun to see and this forum is the best!


----------



## organizeitall

rutabaga said:


> Here’s my 1am order:
> 
> - Bobbi Brown double-ended cream eyeshadow sticks (now OOS)
> - Boll & Branch stripe sheets (now OOS)
> - Natori Bliss cotton underwear
> - Frame tshirt dress
> - Club Monaco stripe tshirt dress
> 
> 
> Stalking the following:
> 
> - Reiss camel coat
> - Vince camel coatigan
> - Nordstrom blue/white bath mat: annoyed the measurements were not posted, but it sold out before I had the chance to shop anyway
> 
> The plum expandable Longchamp (OOS) is calling my name because the color looks beautiful but I don’t *need* another. If anyone spots this instore or ordered it, could you share a pic?


Here you go it’s in this pic!


----------



## ame

Frugalfinds said:


> Weirdly, I could do expedited shipping, but I couldn't find anywhere to add/choose my double points.


I had to go in the rewards tab to select it in the app after I placed my order. But I couldn't choose anything different than standard shipping which I assumed was based on the items I got. My shipping expectation is 7/30 so I ended up going and ordering the next size down in the jeans.


----------



## mgrant

I only had 8 items on my wishlist this year. On top of the fact that I've done way too much shopping (by my standards) already this year, there wasn't much that really caught my eye and that I felt like I just had to have. 3 items sold out before I could shop, which was the White Vince Slim Polo (for my husband), a pair of Paige jeans, and the Vince Camuto Tweed Blazer. Hopefully the sizes I need will pop back at some point.
The stuff I was able to order was pretty basic: some Saxx underwear for my husband, the Hunter short adjustable rain boots, some Natori girl briefs (never tried them before), the white 1.State pintuck cami (I have a similar black one that I love), and the white Halogen crewneck sweater. Not much, but at least it saves me the trouble of making a bunch of returns.


----------



## chinableu

chinableu said:


> Wow. I have ambassador status and I can't shop the sale until the 28th because I don't have a Nordstrom card? Wow. I'm a bit angry.


UPDATE:

I just got off the phone with customer service and they confirmed that an Ambassador level rewards holder can no longer shop early access without a Nordstrom credit card.


----------



## titania029

The Bobbi Brown dual-ended shadow stick sold out while I was checking out. After I placed that order, I refreshed my wish list a few times, and it came back in stock, and was available for pick up in my store. I put in another order, and got the e-mail already that it is ready for pick up. This leads me to think there is more in stock in the stores, even if it shows out of stock online.


----------



## sabrunka

Went back in store today to return my Vince cardigan as I was able to snag the rag n bone coat I wanted, plus it was a bit too big.

I poked around the sale sections again to see if maybe new stuff popped up or if returns were made, and it looked even more bare than a couple days ago! I did my return and left with a curbside pickup order (grabbed some supplements for $27 to qualify for the $10 note and also got a $5 cafe prize from the scratch card).  Its such a bummer how bare it is in store.


----------



## StacyLynn624

I just picked up a blanket that I ordered, and no scratch off. They just opened 23 minutes ago & the parking lot isn’t even half full like it normally is.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## rutabaga

chinableu said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I just got off the phone with customer service and they confirmed that an Ambassador level rewards holder can no longer shop early access without a Nordstrom credit card.



DISLIKE. I’m a cardholder but this seems to negate the purpose of a loyalty-based rewards program!


----------



## sabrunka

StacyLynn624 said:


> I just picked up a blanket that I ordered, and no scratch off. They just opened 23 minutes ago & the parking lot isn’t even half full like it normally is.



I entered the store right when they opened (the doors were unlocked right as I walked up), and somehow I got ticket #21 even though I was the first one in the store from that door lol.  Theres also no way that 20 other people came in from another entrance, because I would've seen them at the pickup counter.  And the cards are handed to you separately from the bag, so it's not like it was already placed in there for me. Very strange.


----------



## VSOP

rutabaga said:


> I logged into my card account and saw that my double points days went down by one, but that’s it.



yeah I must have clicked something because I started with 3 now I have 1.


----------



## HeatherGrace

Frugalfinds said:


> Weirdly, I could do expedited shipping, but I couldn't find anywhere to add/choose my double points.


I had the same issue. I had to add manually after the fact by going to the Nordstrom rewards section of my phone app and clicking on the icon for double points.


----------



## titania029

A tip from Extra Petite, if you're short enough, try the Spanx faux leather girls leggings. I'm tempted, it's about half the price!


----------



## StacyLynn624

I came in the store because online said the navy Longchamp, Madewell eggplant cardi ( that cancelled from my order), and Madewell bubble cardi in mint were sold out. They had several navy longchamp bags, so I got that. I got the Madewell bubble cardi in ivory. They had a rack of mint bubble cardigans and eggplant cardigans to put out, but none in my size.


----------



## StacyLynn624

sabrunka said:


> I entered the store right when they opened (the doors were unlocked right as I walked up), and somehow I got ticket #21 even though I was the first one in the store from that door lol.  Theres also no way that 20 other people came in from another entrance, because I would've seen them at the pickup counter.  And the cards are handed to you separately from the bag, so it's not like it was already placed in there for me. Very strange.



yeah. It would have been nice to walk around with my free ebar coffeez

remember when they used to open an hour early and have free coffee and donuts? Wasn’t that for the after Christmas sale?


----------



## VSOP

KathrynS said:


> I shopped at 2am and probably didn’t need to because very little ended up selling out. Skipped the 6pk bombas in favor of a 3pk and hoping the no shows pop back today to have both styles
> 
> Going to stalk the website for the Ralph Lauren faux shearling coat — that was the only thing on my list that was already gone.



I wanted that coat too! It sold out quick.


----------



## KathrynS

A friend texted and asked me why she’s seeing IG posts about the controversial NAS sale. Is there a controversy I don’t know about??


----------



## lovemyrescues

KathrynS said:


> A friend texted and asked me why she’s seeing IG posts about the controversial NAS sale. Is there a controversy I don’t know about??


Yes a lot of them are not allowed to shop early now.  Here is an article.








						A Lot Of Influencers Are Toning Down Their Coverage Of The Nordstrom Anniversary Sale
					

After years of complaints that influencers have “ruined” the sale once called the “Super Bowl of swipe-ups,” many are moving on.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## vivi24

I placed an order last night but in my haze of sleep I didn’t apply my double points day or select expedited shipping!‍


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm unaware of any controversy about the sale.

I decided to check out the sale IRL. I went to one that's a bit further away and generally has better stock. They were busy but I wasn't able to find anything that I wanted. I did find two sets of Bomba socks one was missing a sock and the other had one with a big snag. I didn't find anything that I had to have outside of what I bought online. The most exciting thing that happened was when I was on the escalator and they stopped it because some kid was having a fit on it. I think that security thought that she was hurt.


----------



## coffeecup1828

Just got the bulk of my order in the mail...I love everything.
L—>R
Rails Ingrid shirt, Club Monaco dress, Rails cheetah tee, Madewell Donegal sweater, Frame le Garçon jeans, Rails Ellis shirt.

The only one I might return is the tee, $65 is steep for something my dryer will eat.
Everyone is saying to size down in the Frame jeans and I can see why, I definitely could have sizes down, but it would have turned a relaxed fit into a tight-waist fit, which isn’t how these jeans are meant to fit. I’m a 27 borderline 28 in Frame, and the 27 have room but aren’t falling off and are still very slimming. Highly recommend the Club Monaco dress! So easy, and nice thick, stretchy fabric. More of a ponte fabric. I plan on wearing the rails denim shirt like a jacket, it’s substantial. I also bought what I believe is a duplicate of this shirt at the Rack last night...for $60. Same fabric content and color. I’ll see when it arrives if it is identical. If it is, the $110 version is going back.


----------



## sabrunka

lovemyrescues said:


> Yes a lot of them are not allowed to shop early now.  Here is an article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lot Of Influencers Are Toning Down Their Coverage Of The Nordstrom Anniversary Sale
> 
> 
> After years of complaints that influencers have “ruined” the sale once called the “Super Bowl of swipe-ups,” many are moving on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com



I cant help but chuckle that these influencers are essentially lying by saying they just lost interest, or cant be bothered, when in reality it seems that Nordstrom was the one to drop them, correct? It doesn't seem very genuine.  They could be honest and just say that Nordstrom changed its policies and they are no longer allowed to shop early/make commission/whatever it is.


----------



## Fashion is Art

lovemyrescues said:


> Not part of the sale but David Tate has some cute items but not sure about AAA but makes narrow sizes.


Thanks for the recommendation...


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## mpls_doodle

Fashion is Art said:


> The AG Farrah have been my favorite skinny’s over the years.  I find them true to size. It haven’t tried this particular pair.  One thing I love it that they are usually 98% cotton hence very little stretch.  As you say they sit perfectly on the waist.  When you do get the right size they maintain their shape for years due to the high cotton content, I’ve mine for over four years.  I’m hoping I will like the ex boyfriend and the sizing will be the same .  You are highlighting one of the big issues with jeans that the sizing is so inconsistent both within a brand and between brands. It makes it so hard buy especially online...


I love the Farrahs too! I had to size down in the ex boyfriend one size FYI. Was too loose around waist


----------



## StacyLynn624

The other thing that was weird today, I ordered the Zella live in joggers, and the only pick up option was my local Rack…

I don’t want to buy Anniversary Sale merch at the Rack DURING the anniversary sale.


----------



## lovemyrescues

sabrunka said:


> I cant help but chuckle that these influencers are essentially lying by saying they just lost interest, or cant be bothered, when in reality it seems that Nordstrom was the one to drop them, correct? It doesn't seem very genuine.  They could be honest and just say that Nordstrom changed its policies and they are no longer allowed to shop early/make commission/whatever it is.


Yes you are correct and this account did a deep dive about it calling out the influencers. She actually is always calling them out when they don’t disclose that their posts are ads. She’s got a great account. https://instagram.com/girlgangz773?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## rutabaga

lovemyrescues said:


> Yes a lot of them are not allowed to shop early now.  Here is an article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lot Of Influencers Are Toning Down Their Coverage Of The Nordstrom Anniversary Sale
> 
> 
> After years of complaints that influencers have “ruined” the sale once called the “Super Bowl of swipe-ups,” many are moving on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com



Who are these nobodies? They sound salty AF. Here are some bloggers who I’ve found helpful and not annoying:

So Heather:




__





						Shop - So Heather | Dallas Fashion Blogger
					






					soheather.com
				



Good for petites/older ladies

The Mom Edit:




__





						The Mom Edit - Style. MomLife. Travel. Beauty. Home.
					

The Mom Edit is a playful, (sometimes) fearless source for all things style, momming, travel, beauty & home. All are welcome here.




					themomedit.com
				



It used to be just Shana but it looks like she added contributing bloggers to cover different styles/sizes

Beauty Lookbook:




__





						The Beauty Look Book
					

Beauty Blog, Reviews + Makeup Looks




					thebeautylookbook.com
				



She has the best makeup swatches IMO


----------



## nikki626

KGracr22 said:


> Keep your wishlists open, most people who shopped the sale should be getting their items soon and then returns will start to happen, I will have most of my items by tomorrow and plan on going to do returns on Sunday. Most of the influencers have already started returns, I've seen the Reiss coat appear a few times in random sizes so that's promising! Fingers crossed for your wishlists!


Yes I have a giant return myself today. Including the R&B jeans.  I have had a couple of item notification from my wish list.


----------



## limom

The best rec. for me are this thread.JMO


----------



## rutabaga

limom said:


> The best rec. for me are this thread.JMO


I know and we do it for free/the love of shopping!


----------



## StacyLynn624

Wondering if i should drive down to northpark and see if they have that sweater… 

it’s like 25 minutes.


----------



## mpls_doodle

StacyLynn624 said:


> The other thing that was weird today, I ordered the Zella live in joggers, and the only pick up option was my local Rack…
> 
> I don’t want to buy Anniversary Sale merch at the Rack DURING the anniversary sale.


I actually love doing pick up at my local rack! It’s 5 mins away from me versus 20 for the full store. Plus it’s generally free overnight shipping to the rack for pickup!


----------



## raylyn

I'm also picking up at rack because they closed my local store. I miss it so much.


----------



## brokeshopper

More cancellations! 
The 1State Plum button top that I was ALSO excited about - seemed like a really gorgeous color and this was one of the first three items I added to my list. Very disappointed 


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/1-state-button-front-blouse/5924426


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm glad that influcers didn't get preferential treatment. It leaves more for those of us who actually shop the sale. Not to mention how many influencers returned all their "buys" after they posted them ? Probably at least half.


----------



## nsl

brokeshopper said:


> More cancellations!
> The 1State Plum button top that I was ALSO excited about - seemed like a really gorgeous color and this was one of the first three items I added to my list. Very disappointed
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/1-state-button-front-blouse/5924426


I'm so bummed this is OOS. This was one of the few things I added to my wishlist!


----------



## coffeecup1828

pixiejenna said:


> I'm glad that influcers didn't get preferential treatment. It leaves more for those of us who actually shop the sale. Not to mention how many influencers returned all their "buys" after they posted them ? Probably at least half.


I agree. I also hope this affects what Nordstrom purchases for next year. Most of us are here for designer or mid-range designer, denim, and athletic/outdoor gear. So many would have purchased big ticket items like designer coats and blazers if they didn’t sell out so quickly. That and the Bombas  lol. The only in-house brands that get much excitement on TPF and probably with Nordstrom’s loyal customer base are Zella and Nordstrom moonlight or cashmere, Bony Levy too. The bloggers and their  followers shouldn’t be the focus of the sale. They come for the cheap tops and booties and that is the only time they will shop at Nordstrom until next summer.


----------



## AbbytheBT

First day of shopping and only bought the Zella joggers. 

So much on my wishlist SOLD OUT already in my size  : Barbour coat, NorthFace, Nike bike shorts, Blondo lug sole boots, Boll and Branch sheets, more Zella leggings and panties  and even Caslon t-shirts! lol - 

I guess I saved …… but seems the days of stocking basics for me and the family at NAS are gone ….  Back in the day I also remember picking up cashmere wraps, well priced makeup palettes (for the nieces), jewelry, and fragrance packages for Christmas presents. …. sigh…. so much fun!!!

I could even get my husband in to a store during NAS to get him fitted up for the year! But last time we did that during NAS 2018 - there was very little for him to try on and the sales people - when you could find them - were struggling to know the inventory - I was cool as I had studied up beforehand and had my list with SKUs etc., but we ended up ordering online in-store for his stuff. I actually felt awful for the sales people. It felt like they were so pressured to move the tiny NAS inventory that they did have stocked - and my hubby now refuses to join in again at NAS after that


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## KathrynS

lovemyrescues said:


> Yes a lot of them are not allowed to shop early now.  Here is an article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lot Of Influencers Are Toning Down Their Coverage Of The Nordstrom Anniversary Sale
> 
> 
> After years of complaints that influencers have “ruined” the sale once called the “Super Bowl of swipe-ups,” many are moving on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com


Thank you for this!


----------



## ame

chinableu said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I just got off the phone with customer service and they confirmed that an Ambassador level rewards holder can no longer shop early access without a Nordstrom credit card.


I always thought you had to have the card regardless of your level.


----------



## Illinigirl

StacyLynn624 said:


> yeah. It would have been nice to walk around with my free ebar coffeez
> 
> remember when they used to open an hour early and have free coffee and donuts? Wasn’t that for the after Christmas sale?


I remember when the coffee was .25 during the sale. It was the best! I worked across the street from the Michigan Ave store and would get 2-3 iced coffees almost every day during the sale.  Those were the fun days of the sale when it started on a Friday and the store opened early. I was there early before work and took an extended lunch.   I miss those days!


----------



## KathrynS

Who’s still waiting for their 2 am order to be ready at store? Meeeeee!


----------



## mpls_doodle

KathrynS said:


> Who’s still waiting for their 2 am order to be ready at store? Meeeeee!


Lol my Wednesday in store pickup order just became ready for pickup like an hour ago


----------



## rutabaga

Vince coatigan restock alert! Just snagged a size small camel.


----------



## vt2159

I'm still waiting on my Monday night order to be ready for store pick up...it was supposed to be ready on Wednesday. And of course those three items are sold out now


----------



## beausmom

coffeecup1828 said:


> I agree. I also hope this affects what Nordstrom purchases for next year. Most of us are here for designer or mid-range designer, denim, and athletic/outdoor gear. So many would have purchased big ticket items like designer coats and blazers if they didn’t sell out so quickly. That and the Bombas  lol. The only in-house brands that get much excitement on TPF and probably with Nordstrom’s loyal customer base are Zella and Nordstrom moonlight or cashmere, Bony Levy too. The bloggers and their  followers shouldn’t be the focus of the sale. They come for the cheap tops and booties and that is the only time they will shop at Nordstrom until next summer.


I have three Burberry accessories in my collection, all purchased at the Anniversary sale about 10-12 years ago. I also have some beautiful bags I purchased around then, and they are really high quality, not items that were specifically made for the sale. Remember when the sale was about getting really nice designer stuff at a discount?  I miss those sales. I hope Nordstrom soon returns to its roots.


----------



## sabrunka

rutabaga said:


> Vince coatigan restock alert! Just snagged a size small camel.



Sigh, okay... I returned the medium earlier today but I really love the color, and now that I see XS is there, I grabbed it. My will power is very poor lol.


----------



## brokeshopper

nsl said:


> I'm so bummed this is OOS. This was one of the few things I added to my wishlist!



I hope they'll bring it back! I didn't think this would be the high demand item. 1State does sell through other vendors too so hoping it pops up.
Great color right?!


----------



## rutabaga

sabrunka said:


> Sigh, okay... I returned the medium earlier today but I really love the color, and now that I see XS is there, I grabbed it. My will power is very poor lol.



lol did you like the material? I hope it’s not scratchy. I may give up on the Reiss camel wrap coat, not bc it’s OOS but bc 47” is much too long on my 5’4” body. I took out my trench coats and measured... it would be nearly ankle length on me.


----------



## sabrunka

rutabaga said:


> lol did you like the material? I hope it’s not scratchy. I may give up on the Reiss camel wrap coat, not bc it’s OOS but bc 47” is much too long on my 5’4” body. I took out my trench coats and measured... it would be nearly ankle length on me.



Yes! Its a lovely material, very thick and weighty, and super soft and plush, not scratchy at all.  It kind of reminds me of the barefoot dreams blankets honestly, but less fluffy looking (if that makes sense).

I feel I've given up on that one too, but at the same time I have been checking constantly to see if it's been restocked or if anyone's made any returns.  I am 5'10 so I think that would be an awesome length, unlike anything else I own at least!!  I didnt even think to look into the length.


----------



## rutabaga

My cc is getting a workout today! Hopefully everything ships but if not I’ll stalk and re-buy.

For those of you who used a double point day and have returns, if your budget allows, ask to have the refund put on a GC instead of back on the original form of payment, either for future purchases or maybe a GC present for someone. That way you keep your points instead of going into a huge double point deficit.


----------



## StacyLynn624

brokeshopper said:


> More cancellations!
> The 1State Plum button top that I was ALSO excited about - seemed like a really gorgeous color and this was one of the first three items I added to my list. Very disappointed
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/1-state-button-front-blouse/5924426


I just saw some at NorthPark. I didn’t check the size. Call them!


----------



## StacyLynn624

nsl said:


> I'm so bummed this is OOS. This was one of the few things I added to my wishlist!



Call NorthPark!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## StacyLynn624

So NorthPark didn’t have the eggplant Madewell cardigan in an XXS, but she found one left at another store & ordered it for me. I’m not confident that it will actually ship. We’ll see.

I did buy the Madewell bubble sleeve cardigan in both ivory and mint. Not sure if I’ll keep both.

the only thing left from my order that’s still getting ready is that Steve Madden/BB Dakota long sleeve dress. I couldn’tfind it in the stores either.

i really don’t want to stalk stuff this year. I’m frustrated that things that show sold
Out online are actually available in the store. I picked up the navy Longchamp expandable at the store this morning & it was showing sold out.


----------



## aob

StacyLynn624 said:


> So NorthPark didn’t have the eggplant Madewell cardigan in an XXS, but she found one left at another store & ordered it for me. I’m not confident that it will actually ship. We’ll see.
> 
> I did buy the Madewell bubble sleeve cardigan in both ivory and mint. Not sure if I’ll keep both.
> 
> the only thing left from my order that’s still getting ready is that Steve Madden/BB Dakota long sleeve dress. I couldn’tfind it in the stores either.
> 
> i really don’t want to stalk stuff this year. I’m frustrated that things that show sold
> Out online are actually available in the store. I picked up the navy Longchamp expandable at the store this morning & it was showing sold out.


Don't know which dress you're looking for, but I saw a good selection of BB Dakota Steve Madden dresses at downtown Seattle store this morning.  Might be worth a call.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

toujours*chic said:


> How do the Steve Madden mules run in terms of width?- I have a AAA narrow foot and sometimes with these NAS mules unless I wear tube athletic socks, I walk right out of them.



I tried the Steve Madden mules on yesterday, I wear average width shoes but am definitely on the narrow side of things, usually size 10, but sometimes can go down in mules/sandals or need to go up in closed shoes/sneakers.  These Steve Maddens run short and wide, I tried on the 11 and length would have been fine (I was a maybe a smidge hanging off the back but acceptable for me for a mule) but they were very wide, like a good 1/2 inch of more of room on each side for me.  If you have a much smaller foot they might run different, but longer sizes definitely ran very wide and short for the size.  Other mules I usually buy 9.5 or maybe 10 and don't usually have width problems.


----------



## StacyLynn624

Oh, and I think i spent the money I was reserving for when the moonlight pjs come in, so I guess I’m not going to get those.


----------



## waddleod

mpls_doodle said:


> I actually love doing pick up at my local rack! It’s 5 mins away from me versus 20 for the full store. Plus it’s generally free overnight shipping to the rack for pickup!



Yeah I’m assuming my pickup items were just sent up from Mall of America.


----------



## brokeshopper

StacyLynn624 said:


> I just saw some at NorthPark. I didn’t check the size. Call them!


Thanks for the tip!! I tried NorthPark and got stuck in the deathloop of being sent from department to department. I gave up but then called my local store! They were able to find it for me in another store and I now have a new order on the way! I wouldn't have thought to do this without your tip so than you!

Going to try this same tactic for the NYDJ pants too!

(How frustrating that the website shows it as completely sold out but stores have it in stock).


----------



## DreamingBeauty

StacyLynn624 said:


> yeah. It would have been nice to walk around with my free ebar coffeez
> 
> remember when they used to open an hour early and have free coffee and donuts? Wasn’t that for the after Christmas sale?



They used to have this at Anniversary Sale!  Way back in the day (like 25 years ago) some locations had a self serve coffee set up all the time outside the cafe, it had a donation box you were supposed to put a quarter in (honor system).  They got rid of that probably 20 years ago.  Then during Anniversary sale they used to sell a regular cup of coffee for $0.25 as a throwback to that, but I haven't even seen that for awhile.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot to mention when I was in store they only had a paltry 3-4 racks of plus sized clothing I almost missed it, had I not decided to go to the bathroom and do a double look I would have completely missed it.


----------



## lovemyrescues

DreamingBeauty said:


> I tried the Steve Madden mules on yesterday, I wear average width shoes but am definitely on the narrow side of things, usually size 10, but sometimes can go down in mules/sandals or need to go up in closed shoes/sneakers.  These Steve Maddens run short and wide, I tried on the 11 and length would have been fine (I was a maybe a smidge hanging off the back but acceptable for me for a mule) but they were very wide, like a good 1/2 inch of more of room on each side for me.  If you have a much smaller foot they might run different, but longer sizes definitely ran very wide and short for the size.  Other mules I usually buy 9.5 or maybe 10 and don't usually have width problems.


I have the same issue with my feet.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

mamashosh said:


> I used to save them but somehow strangers seem to get access to them and spend them, like five times this year. I keep calling, changed my password and there is nothing they can do about it. They can see the names of the people using them, and they are always from different states. Nordstrom does reinstate them for me, but then I spend them right away before someone can get access. Super annoying. I was told it happens to other people, but I seem to be particularly lucky


You can put your notes on a gift card. This might help you save them vs. having to spend them from your account quickly.


----------



## hksnoopy

hksnoopy said:


> I wasn't able to stay up til midnight but did get up at 5:30am PT this morning.  I was okay with it because nothing on my list was a Must Have and I figured maybe it'd save me some money? lol.  As expected the On shoes were sold out in my size.  I picked up mostly workout clothes for my husband, winter essentials for my kiddo, and a few things that I always get like Ugg boots.  I am also on the hunt of a new pair of sunglasses and I never know what will look good on my face so I ended up ordering 4 pairs to try, I'm going to have to return a few lol.  (Also thanks to whoever suggested Tom Ford! ) Opted for the overnight shipping as I don't have time to go to the store til Friday and I also need to pick up alterations so I'm hoping everything arrives tmw and then I can make my returns when I go in on Friday! I also waffled on the Veronica Beard slides - has anyone seen these in person or know about the fit?
> 
> NIKE Dri-FIT Challenger Hybrid Running Shorts
> BP. Elastic Waist Shorts
> MARINE LAYER Men's Saturday Shorts
> THE NORTH FACE Kids' Quilted Sweater Fleece Hoodie
> HUNTER First Classic Waterproof Rain Boot
> NIKE Dri-FIT Challenger Hybrid Running Shorts
> SAVE THE DUCK Kids' Hooded Water Repellent Puffer Jacket
> THE NORTH FACE Kids' 'Moondoggy' Water Repellent Reversible Down Jacket
> UGG® Turlock Waterproof Snow Boot
> CLINIQUE Full Size Moisture Surge 100-Hour Auto-Replenishing Hydrator Face Moisturizer Set
> NIKE Air Max 95 Essential Sneaker
> UGG® Classic Femme Wedge Bootie
> UGG® Zariyah Water Repellent Ankle Bootie
> TOM FORD Dahlia 55mm Sunglasses
> TOM FORD Anouk 60mm Geometric Sunglasses
> GUCCI 56mm Gradient Geometric Sunglasses
> 
> Love this time of year and thread as always!!
> 
> View attachment 5136411
> View attachment 5136412
> View attachment 5136413
> View attachment 5136414
> View attachment 5136415



Reviews of some of the items~
HUNTER First Classic Waterproof Rain Boot


These are a great price and my son loved them the minute he put them on!  TTS

SAVE THE DUCK Kids' Hooded Water Repellent Puffer Jacket


Sorry it's sideways but this jacket definitely felt warm - my first time with this brand, very comfy for my kiddo

TOM FORD Anouk 60mm Geometric Sunglasses


These didn't look great - I liked the concept but the curvature and way it wrapped around made it look weird on my face

GUCCI 56mm Gradient Geometric Sunglasses 


I am still deciding on these, but overall think they are just a bit too big on my face.

TOM FORD Dahlia 55mm Sunglasses


Not the greatest picture but these really are nice and unique - everyone I know loved them - thanks for the rec here and think I'll keep!

UGG® Classic Femme Wedge Bootie  




So I'm a bit bummed about the lining of these, they felt a little lower quality than the previous years for some reason.  Not sure if they changed the material or it's a casualty of being part of NAS (though all my previous year's boots were also from NAS..).  However, I do think they're cute and I love the elevated height, makes my legs look a little bit slimmer.  I think I'll end up keeping but maybe I'll go in the store to see if the others have the same lining.  

UGG® Zariyah Water Repellent Ankle Bootie


I'm going to return these as the sides were a bit loose and I already have quite a few pairs of black Uggs, and these weren't any more special.  Also, same issue as described above, the lining seemed cheaper.


----------



## Leeshya1

hksnoopy said:


> Reviews of some of the items~
> HUNTER First Classic Waterproof Rain Boot
> View attachment 5138771
> 
> These are a great price and my son loved them the minute he put them on!  TTS
> 
> SAVE THE DUCK Kids' Hooded Water Repellent Puffer Jacket
> View attachment 5138772
> 
> Sorry it's sideways but this jacket definitely felt warm - my first time with this brand, very comfy for my kiddo
> 
> TOM FORD Anouk 60mm Geometric Sunglasses
> View attachment 5138773
> 
> These didn't look great - I liked the concept but the curvature and way it wrapped around made it look weird on my face
> 
> GUCCI 56mm Gradient Geometric Sunglasses
> View attachment 5138774
> 
> I am still deciding on these, but overall think they are just a bit too big on my face.
> 
> TOM FORD Dahlia 55mm Sunglasses
> View attachment 5138776
> 
> Not the greatest picture but these really are nice and unique - everyone I know loved them - thanks for the rec here and think I'll keep!
> 
> UGG® Classic Femme Wedge Bootie
> View attachment 5138777
> View attachment 5138778
> View attachment 5138779
> 
> So I'm a bit bummed about the lining of these, they felt a little lower quality than the previous years for some reason.  Not sure if they changed the material or it's a casualty of being part of NAS (though all my previous year's boots were also from NAS..).  However, I do think they're cute and I love the elevated height, makes my legs look a little bit slimmer.  I think I'll end up keeping but maybe I'll go in the store to see if the others have the same lining.
> 
> UGG® Zariyah Water Repellent Ankle Bootie
> View attachment 5138780
> 
> I'm going to return these as the sides were a bit loose and I already have quite a few pairs of black Uggs, and these weren't any more special.  Also, same issue as described above, the lining seemed cheaper.


The Uggs they are offer are hit or miss. If you read the descriptions online, they'll tell you if they are genuine shearling or not.. I usually get a pair of ugg boots or slippers every year in the sale and this year I'm passing because the styles I like are not genuine shearling, which is such a disappointment. Things like this make me not want to shop in store because in store I would probably have had no idea...


----------



## Hobie

Watching the items that are sold out is so fascinating, especially since there's less of an influencer influence this year. The NYDJ pants, and some random Vince Camuto tops. Maybe people are starting to buy clothes to go back to work (I know I am!) 

It's sold out now, but this is prettier in person https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vince-c...meuse-blouse/5922220?origin=wishlist-personal and it got a thumbs up from my SO (who usually says my work clothes picks are meh)


----------



## carolinemm

For those of you that are bummed about missing the camel coat from Reiss, don't be. It's a 4/10 in terms of quality. I'm so disappointed. It's unlined which I'm okay with because SF doesn't get too cold but the material lays cheaply. Color is 10/10, look of the fabric is 8/10, cut is a 6/10 and it arrived really wrinkled. I'm 95% sure I will be returning which is a bummer because it was my #1 wanted item and it was sold out within hours Icons got to shop


----------



## vivi24

Did anyone figure out how to add sold out items to their wishlist? TIA!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## hksnoopy

Leeshya1 said:


> The Uggs they are offer are hit or miss. If you read the descriptions online, they'll tell you if they are genuine shearling or not.. I usually get a pair of ugg boots or slippers every year in the sale and this year I'm passing because the styles I like are not genuine shearling, which is such a disappointment. Things like this make me not want to shop in store because in store I would probably have had no idea...



Ugh you're right!!  I think I must have gotten lucky in years past without realizing that they were genuine and this year's are definitely not


----------



## raylyn

I'm not worrying about out of stock items this year. Last year I got nearly everything that was oos by October. And a lot of it was priced cheaper than it was during the sale. I didn't need the bombas; I still have socks in my drawer with tags. That was definitely fomo.


----------



## JoesGirl

jaschultze said:


> Which jeans did you keep?


Wore this first pair up to the sale today.  Sorry I tried to link them but they are showing a completely different pair because it’s currently sold out.  So I’m adding pics instead.  The Good American next to them were trash.  They used to be quality but the last several pair’s I’ve tried aren’t quality or comfortable.


----------



## missmabel5

This is such a silly question, but is anyone else not seeing the option to add items to your wishlist? It was there when I shopped the sale last year, but this year I have no options at all, even on multiple browsers (and yes while signed in). Not sure if it is a glitch, or if that option is only activated when my "level" comes up for shopping. Any insight? Feeling very stupid here.


----------



## waddleod

pixiejenna said:


> I forgot to mention when I was in store they only had a paltry 3-4 racks of plus sized clothing I almost missed it, had I not decided to go to the bathroom and do a double look I would have completely missed it.



I did not see any plus section at my store. But I didn’t look that hard because I was lugging around some other items and my back hurt! I had already ordered everything that I thought I would want.


----------



## rutabaga

raylyn said:


> I'm not worrying about out of stock items this year. Last year I got nearly everything that was oos by October. And a lot of it was priced cheaper than it was during the sale. I didn't need the bombas; I still have socks in my drawer with tags. That was definitely fomo.



You’re probably right, unless Nordstrom adjusted their inventory for this year’s sale. I just saw last year’s L’agence tweed blazer on NR this morning, and the faux fur brown Vince moto jacket a few days ago in a NR Vince flash sale. The short sleeved red and blue stripe La Ligne sweater I wishlisted sold out before I got to shop and didn’t restock, but I ordered it at a better price from NR in the fall.


----------



## dove221

Fashion is Art said:


> I recently bought Frame Le Garçon, not in the AS.  I really  like them they are a nice transition from skinny’s with a slightly more relaxed silhouette.  They sit much lower than I’m used it.  I would prefer if they sat a little higher.  I had to size down two sizes! However the pair I bought have 95.5% cotton 3% poly and 1.5% elastine.  The ones in the sale have 13% poly and 42% lyocell so I can’t comment on whether the fit would be the same.  If I can figure it out I can post a pic of them on!


That would be great!


----------



## KittyRN

beausmom said:


> I have three Burberry accessories in my collection, all purchased at the Anniversary sale about 10-12 years ago. I also have some beautiful bags I purchased around then, and they are really high quality, not items that were specifically made for the sale. Remember when the sale was about getting really nice designer stuff at a discount?  I miss those sales. I hope Nordstrom soon returns to its roots.


I know right!  I have a beautiful Veronica Beard blazer with dickey from 6 years ago that I love.  I remember when the handbag selection was wonderful, such as Chloe.  Now I mostly purchase bras and undies.


----------



## vt2159

vt2159 said:


> I'm still waiting on my Monday night order to be ready for store pick up...it was supposed to be ready on Wednesday. And of course those three items are sold out now


I went to the store to do returns and asked them about this order. It took a while but they located it. It looks like someone pulled the items but didn’t put it in the system that it was ready.

I also checked out the beauty section for these two items that said was sold out online but I found them in store.


----------



## rutabaga

missmabel5 said:


> This is such a silly question, but is anyone else not seeing the option to add items to your wishlist? It was there when I shopped the sale last year, but this year I have no options at all, even on multiple browsers (and yes while signed in). Not sure if it is a glitch, or if that option is only activated when my "level" comes up for shopping. Any insight? Feeling very stupid here.


I dont think you can add an item when it’s OOS. You have to catch it while it’s in stock to add it to your wishlist. If you can, add the same item in a different size to your wishlist so you have the item link as a bookmark. Then you can click through to check for your correct size.


----------



## bodybuild36

I was just at downtown Portland Nordstrom and they had the 3 and 6 pack bombas.


----------



## Andrea lohman

I agree.  I wish I would have sized up.


----------



## bhayes

titania029 said:


> The Bobbi Brown dual-ended shadow stick sold out while I was checking out. After I placed that order, I refreshed my wish list a few times, and it came back in stock, and was available for pick up in my store. I put in another order, and got the e-mail already that it is ready for pick up. This leads me to think there is more in stock in the stores, even if it shows out of stock online.


Yes I think you are correct. A bunch of items that are OOS online were in stock at my local store today.


----------



## Hobie

NYDJ pants are back in stock!


----------



## toujours*chic

DreamingBeauty said:


> I tried the Steve Madden mules on yesterday, I wear average width shoes but am definitely on the narrow side of things, usually size 10, but sometimes can go down in mules/sandals or need to go up in closed shoes/sneakers.  These Steve Maddens run short and wide, I tried on the 11 and length would have been fine (I was a maybe a smidge hanging off the back but acceptable for me for a mule) but they were very wide, like a good 1/2 inch of more of room on each side for me.  If you have a much smaller foot they might run different, but longer sizes definitely ran very wide and short for the size.  Other mules I usually buy 9.5 or maybe 10 and don't usually have width problems.


Thank you for your public service- the mules are now a hard pass- I cannot wear wide short slip-ons. I am a solid 10.5AAA. It is an accident waiting to happen for me and those shoes.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Michelle1x

lovemyrescues said:


> Yes a lot of them are not allowed to shop early now.  Here is an article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lot Of Influencers Are Toning Down Their Coverage Of The Nordstrom Anniversary Sale
> 
> 
> After years of complaints that influencers have “ruined” the sale once called the “Super Bowl of swipe-ups,” many are moving on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com



Thanks for posting this.

So, the 25-year old influencers with thousands of teeny bopper followers are "bored" with the sale this year and can't be bothered with the $20 BP camis?  Great!  Now that Nordstrom and other commerce venues are realizing how limited the influencer demographic is, that this is a small segment of the buying public that represents a much smaller amount of actual dollars coming in, maybe the whole "influencer career path" will fade away.


----------



## StacyLynn624

Nordstrom texted me to ask if I’d authorized a charge. So there’s that.

I use my card 3-4 times a year, and then 15 times in two days.

this happens every year. #duh


----------



## JetGirl216

Just grabbed the Prada 53mm Cat Eye sunglasses I’ve been eyeing. Got to use my new Nordstrom note from my earlier purchase.


----------



## Michelle1x

I just picked up some of my orders (pics to follow soon)...
If anybody needs an inexpensive walking shoe, I can recommend the Nike Court Vintage Premium Sneaker at $49.90.  They look nicer than their price point- it is an all leather upper.  I got the rust pink.
I think they only have these at the warehouse, not for store pickup.


----------



## piosavsfan

Michelle1x said:


> I just picked up some of my orders (pics to follow soon)...
> If anybody needs an inexpensive walking shoe, I can recommend the Nike Court Vintage Premium Sneaker at $49.90.  They look nicer than their price point- it is an all leather upper.  I got the rust pink.
> I think they only have these at the warehouse, not for store pickup.
> 
> View attachment 5139065


I might have to get these! Thanks for the recommendation. The pink looks nice.


----------



## limom

hksnoopy said:


> Ugh you're right!!  I think I must have gotten lucky in years past without realizing that they were genuine and this year's are definitely not


I bought these boots  full price and it is also synthetic.


----------



## brokeshopper

Michelle1x said:


> I just picked up some of my orders (pics to follow soon)...
> If anybody needs an inexpensive walking shoe, I can recommend the Nike Court Vintage Premium Sneaker at $49.90.  They look nicer than their price point- it is an all leather upper.  I got the rust pink.
> I think they only have these at the warehouse, not for store pickup.
> 
> View attachment 5139065


These look so cute! Going to check them out.
I know you said "if anybody NEEDS..."... But I saw the shoe and that's all the encouragement I need


----------



## pursekitten

lovemyrescues said:


> Yes a lot of them are not allowed to shop early now.  Here is an article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lot Of Influencers Are Toning Down Their Coverage Of The Nordstrom Anniversary Sale
> 
> 
> After years of complaints that influencers have “ruined” the sale once called the “Super Bowl of swipe-ups,” many are moving on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com





Michelle1x said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> 
> So, the 25-year old influencers with thousands of teeny bopper followers are "bored" with the sale this year and can't be bothered with the $20 BP camis?  Great!  Now that Nordstrom and other commerce venues are realizing how limited the influencer demographic is, that this is a small segment of the buying public that represents a much smaller amount of actual dollars coming in, maybe the whole "influencer career path" will fade away.



Also, traditional hauls have been on the decline even before pandemic brain, mindfulness, and emotional self-awareness took over. Combined with the limited variety of NSale items during previews, I've found this year's sale lackluster too. What happened to their inventory? There's just wasn't anything that I have been actively searching for except a camel Reiss wool coat, but upon further inspection I saw the NSale version was unlined and decided against it. Thanks NSale, but I'll look on the preloved market.

Side note: Prime Day is dead too. Too many low-quality items of questionable origin.


----------



## Michelle1x

They've marked down these 100% cashmere scarves to $34.97 which is a really good price... they might be mens, but still


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-cashmere-fringe-scarf/5864798
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-cashmere-fringe-scarf/5589405


----------



## HavPlenty

I just got some basic things to wear later this year when I go back into the office for work. 10 items for a little over $500. Not bad I guess. Still waiting for my store pick up items to be ready.

SARTO BY FRANCO SARTO Flora Lug Sole Chelsea Boot
DIRTY LAUNDRY Mazzy Croc Embossed Platform Bootie
HALOGEN® V-Neck Tunic
BAREFOOT DREAMS® CozyChic Lite® Long Cardigan
ESTÉE LAUDER Advanced Night Repair Eye Cream Set-$132 Value 
HALOGEN® Long Belted Plaid Shirt Jacket 
KUT FROM THE KLOTH Diana Ab Fab High Waist Relaxed Skinny Jeans
TREASURE & BOND V-Neck Sweater 
BP. Women's Katie Organic Cotton Lounge T-Shirt


----------



## Mauimom1

VSOP said:


> I placed my order. I bought both colors of BlankNYC grey and brown suede jacket but maybe leaning toward grey.
> 
> I also bought the leather jacket from Treasure and bond if anyone has any feedback.
> 
> I bought a lot of shoes and some hats.
> 
> I am interested in the weighted blanket. What’s better Gravity or Casper? Thanks!


I tried all the leather jackets this year and i felt this was most flattering. I sized up to a medium and it is still a little snug. I’m 135 pounds and 5’3. I’m keeping the medium thoug.


----------



## JetGirl216

HavPlenty said:


> I just got some basic things to wear later this year when I go back into the office for work. 10 items for a little over $500. Not bad I guess. Still waiting for my store pick up items to be ready.


Nice, I have the same Barefoot Dreams cardigan but in an olive green color.


----------



## Michelle1x

HavPlenty said:


> I just got some basic things to wear later this year when I go back into the office for work. 10 items for a little over $500. Not bad I guess. Still waiting for my store pick up items to be ready.


Let us know how you like that halogen shacket.  I like the long length, I. was looking at that earlier but was more preoccupied with shoes.


----------



## HavPlenty

JetGirl216 said:


> Nice, I have the same Barefoot Dreams cardigan but in an olive green color.


 Thank you.
I had the black one on my wishlist but sold out before I could get it in my cart.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Does anybody have this and what does it look like in real life and the quality? Delicate Cubic Zirconia Bangle from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5523454


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## HavPlenty

Michelle1x said:


> Let us know how you like that halogen shacket.  I like the long length, I. was looking at that earlier but was more preoccupied with shoes.


I like the length and that it has a belt. I don't know how it's gonna go. I was iffy on it too until I saw how cute it was styled on the plus sized model with the belt tied and with different pants and boots.


----------



## KathrynS

I had never done store pickup before and now I’m regretting it. I can only go this weekend so Nordy better get it together!


----------



## HavPlenty

KathrynS said:


> I had never done store pickup before and now I’m regretting it. I can only go this weekend so Nordy better get it together!


 When did you order?


----------



## Srcruwys

lovemyrescues said:


> Does anybody have this and what does it look like in real life and the quality? Delicate Cubic Zirconia Bangle from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5523454


I saw it in store today when passing by, and it was so pretty that I stopped to try it on!  I would have bought it, but I have a very tiny wrist and I wanted it to be just a tad bit tighter.  Although, I will say that I cannot wear bangles usually because they fall right off my hand, and due to the oval shape of this bracelet it stayed on just fine.


----------



## JoesGirl

Michelle1x said:


> They've marked down these 100% cashmere scarves to $34.97 which is a really good price... they might be mens, but still
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-cashmere-fringe-scarf/5864798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-cashmere-fringe-scarf/5589405
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139103
> View attachment 5139104


THANK YOU! Just checked off two Christmas presents!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

So I ordered 9 items on Wednesday...today 1 item shipped...I checked the other items and I'm pretty sure most will get cancelled since they're sold out. The thing is I really don't care. There's nothing that I HAD to have, just things. And I already have so many things.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Srcruwys said:


> I saw it in store today when passing by, and it was so pretty that I stopped to try it on!  I would have bought it, but I have a very tiny wrist and I wanted it to be just a tad bit tighter.  Although, I will say that I cannot wear bangles usually because they fall right off my hand, and due to the oval shape of this bracelet it stayed on just fine.


Oh thanks. I have small wrists as well. I wish I had seen it in person when I went in Monday.


----------



## KathrynS

HavPlenty said:


> When did you order?


Just this morning but it said ready in 6 hours so I didn’t realize that wasn’t accurate. My two smaller orders placed around the same time are ready for pickup just not my big one.


----------



## HavPlenty

KathrynS said:


> Just this morning but it said ready in 6 hours so I didn’t realize that wasn’t accurate. My two smaller orders placed around the same time are ready for pickup just not my big one.


I ordered at midnight and none of mine are ready. I'm tempted to call but I'm going to wait it out.


----------



## maggiesze1

I just ordered these p448 glitter sneakers! Hope they fit!


----------



## lovemyrescues

maggiesze1 said:


> I just ordered these p448 glitter sneakers! Hope they fit!
> View attachment 5139191


pretty!


----------



## hksnoopy

limom said:


> I bought these boots  full price and it is also synthetic.
> View attachment 5139059



Ooh interesting, good to know that it's not restricted to NAS.  I just looked and it looks like there's a couple different types of non-genuine shearling - UGGpure and UGGplush.  The UGGplush is what's in the 2 boots I ordered this year and UGGpure might be what's in my other boots.


----------



## pixiejenna

maggiesze1 said:


> I just ordered these p448 glitter sneakers! Hope they fit!
> View attachment 5139191



I love p448 shoes they’re so comfortable. I am also a big glitter fan but these didn’t do it for me IRL. You may want to take a peak at these. I have them and love them, they also come with a purple glitter laces too. https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/p44...zedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Brands/P448&color=001 I have this pair and a white glitter pair as well, slowly growing a collection but I also am a bargain hunter and got mine on sale.


----------



## maggiesze1

pixiejenna said:


> I love p448 shoes they’re so comfortable. I am also a big glitter fan but these didn’t do it for me IRL. You may want to take a peak at these. I have them and love them, they also come with a purple glitter laces too. https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/p448-john-low-top-sneaker-women/5665935?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Brands/P448&color=001 I have this pair and a white glitter pair as well, slowly growing a collection but I also am a bargain hunter and got mine on sale.


Oh, those are pretty too! Love that they also come with purple laces! Thank you for the recommendation.  Will be adding these to my wish list!


----------



## lv_katie

mpls_doodle said:


> Lol my Wednesday in store pickup order just became ready for pickup like an hour ago


Yeah I thought "pick up today" meant exactly that - but it's fine I'm happy to have gotten my order in


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Mary in MD

Tyychakel said:


> Hi ladies! I shop Friday and I’m trying to determine which location I want to go to. Has anyone need to the Towson, Maryland or Christiana, DE location and can tell me how the inventory is looking?


Towson gets very little high end—depends what you are trying to find.


----------



## viba424

Michelle1x said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> 
> So, the 25-year old influencers with thousands of teeny bopper followers are "bored" with the sale this year and can't be bothered with the $20 BP camis?  Great!  Now that Nordstrom and other commerce venues are realizing how limited the influencer demographic is, that this is a small segment of the buying public that represents a much smaller amount of actual dollars coming in, maybe the whole "influencer career path" will fade away.




Agree. I'm frankly happy not to be subjected to all the balyage, fake tan, duck face pretending. Bye girl


----------



## pixiejenna

So 5 of the 12 items I bought earlier online show as sold out, so we’ll see what I actually get. Ironically one of them was a pair of ugg leopard print socks, which I saw tons of in store earlier today. I was notified of a item out of stock coming back into stock and bought it, but I anticipate it being canceled. I saw someone asking how to add sold out items to their wish list, no idea. I tried to add something to my wishlist in a size and color not available. It wouldn’t let me add and instructed me to choose a option that is available in order to add it to my wishlist.


----------



## Susies71

I bought the Coola spray sunscreen set thinking it was 3 bottles.  Shame on me, it’s one regular size can & 2 thin cans that I think are 1/3 of regular size

COOLA® Suncare Home & Away 3-Pack Classic Body Sunscreen Spray Piña Colada SPF 30-$45 Value


----------



## Mary in MD

coffeecup1828 said:


> Assume they are not. I absolutely ruined my favorite pair of Paul Green studded heel booties standing in the rain outside the White House waiting for our family tour appointment at Christmastime 2019. That’s what I think of when I look at our photos from then. Not that I’m bitter or anything.


Paul Green makes lots of weather resistant and warm lining boots, but these are very difficult to find in the US.


----------



## buggiewomma

maggiesze1 said:


> I just ordered these p448 glitter sneakers! Hope they fit!
> View attachment 5139191


I have several pairs of p448s. They hold up really well and are stunningly comfy. I have the rainbow glitter or I would totally get these (and I'm tempted to get the high-top version since high-top black glitter is obviously totally different than low-top rainbow glitter....). Last year the high-top zebra p448s were my traditional "very last day of sale what have I missed?!" panic purchase.... and guess what, I kept them and wear them all the time 
Well crap, I think I just talked myself into these just in the time I wrote this post.


----------



## luvcoach2

maggiesze1 said:


> I just ordered these p448 glitter sneakers! Hope they fit!
> View attachment 5139191


I purchased these and really like them.


----------



## VSOP

Mauimom1 said:


> I tried all the leather jackets this year and i felt this was most flattering. I sized up to a medium and it is still a little snug. I’m 135 pounds and 5’3. I’m keeping the medium thoug.



Thanks, I ordered this and the suede jackets. Will have to decide once they get here. They all shipped!


----------



## buggiewomma

These 60% p448s are really cute too!!


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/p448-star-glitter-high-top-sneaker-women/5853574?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=040


----------



## titania029

My gift with beauty purchase shipped, that is all. Not the beauty purchase itself or anything else I bought, just the gift.


----------



## *Nikara

This year Nordstrom still gave me ambassador status even though  I don't think I am anywhere near that spending level (I recall they send some communication to me saying how last year was rough so they kept my status).  I ordered on Wednesday right at 12:00am and a couple items didn't make it and I have been getting a few cancellation email since then  

I decided not to do pick up from store this year as last year it took over 2 days for my store to get my order ready and of course the hot ticket item was gone by then.  Also, I don't have any particular attachment to my store, with a few times I walk out shaking my head from the service I got from them, so I just ordered everything online.  

Last year almost everything ordered online came at the same time in one gigantic box.  However, this year it seems like they are just sending items here and there.  I am actually surprised to received three of the items I ordered on Wednesday already.

Halogen Cross Front Blouse - the recommendation on the site was to size down if in between sizes so I ordered x-small and it was tight on me. I also got the small petite on the way so hopefully that one would fits better.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/halogen-cross-front-blouse-regular-petite/5808480
		


Spanx Kids' Faux Leather Leggings - I ordered the kids' camo version last year and love it. I'm a little under 5'4 so the length fits me perfectly and the kid's size is cheaper so that's a bonus I ordered in XL (14-16). I do not believe these are the same as the women's version as it specifically noted on the tag that it's "non shaping".


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/spanx-kids-faux-leather-leggings-big-girl/5589147
		


Treasure & Bond Off the Shoulder Knit Dress - I am on the fence with this. The material is thick and stretchy, but it didn't drapes off-the-shoulder like the model. I do wonder if it is to do with my broader shoulder....The slit was just sitting close to edge of the shoulder and I literally had to pull it down to have it off my shoulder. Then the other side kinda pulls on my neck a bit. I also feel that if I order a size bigger than then body would be very loose (plus it's OOS already). Interested to know if anyone got this and can share their review on it.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/treasure-bond-off-the-shoulder-knit-dress/5861901


----------



## luvcoach2

buggiewomma said:


> I have several pairs of p448s. They hold up really well and are stunningly comfy. I have the rainbow glitter or I would totally get these (and I'm tempted to get the high-top version since high-top black glitter is obviously totally different than low-top rainbow glitter....). Last year the high-top zebra p448s were my traditional "very last day of sale what have I missed?!" panic purchase.... and guess what, I kept them and wear them all the time
> Well crap, I think I just talked myself into these just in the time I wrote this post.



I discovered the P448's last year. This year, I passed on the glitter high tops and ended up with the glitter John sneakers and snakeskin high tops. 

Skate Snakeskin Print High Top Sneaker | Nordstrom


----------



## pinkgirl713

pixiejenna said:


> So 5 of the 12 items I bought earlier online show as sold out, so we’ll see what I actually get. Ironically one of them was a pair of ugg leopard print socks, which I saw tons of in store earlier today. I was notified of a item out of stock coming back into stock and bought it, but I anticipate it being canceled. I saw someone asking how to add sold out items to their wish list, no idea. I tried to add something to my wishlist in a size and color not available. It wouldn’t let me add and instructed me to choose a option that is available in order to add it to my wishlist.


I’m now on 3 canceled orders and 1 on back order and they have barely begun trying to fulfill my orders. I’m really frustrated with Nordstrom this year. I’m pretty sure they are filling orders from stores based on what the sales people said and the fact that the shoes I ordered my daughter also came from a store. I have a feeling people are going to start receiving cancellation emails and won’t get the items they ordered. Out of all the Anniversary sales, this seems to be the worst year yet.


----------



## bunnylou

I had my SA place an order for me in-store on Wednesday for the item I wanted the most (a leather jacket). I ordered one at midnight the night before, but in the wrong size. Neither one has shipped. Both orders are with other items. Should I be concerned?


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

titania029 said:


> My gift with beauty purchase shipped, that is all. Not the beauty purchase itself or anything else I bought, just the gift.


Same for me. I was *very* desperate for an empty Kiehl's bottle.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## pinkgirl713

bunnylou said:


> I had my SA place an order for me in-store on Wednesday for the item I wanted the most (a leather jacket). I ordered one at midnight the night before, but in the wrong size. Neither one has shipped. Both orders are with other items. Should I be concerned?


Mine haven’t shipped either, I also ordered the leather jackets and after what happened to my other 3 orders of other items, I don’t have any hope they will fill the orders. Nordstrom is a hot mess this year. I’ve always looked forward to the sale until this year. I can’t believe how many orders are sitting in limbo and how many that they’ve already canceled.


----------



## maggiesze1

buggiewomma said:


> These 60% p448s are really cute too!!
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/p448-star-glitter-high-top-sneaker-women/5853574?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=040


Oh, these are cute! I've also been eyeing these ones too! Love the colorful snake pattern!


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/p448-star-embossed-high-top-sneaker-women/5747935


----------



## HavPlenty

LadyRacerTRD said:


> Same for me. I was *very* desperate for an empty Kiehl's bottle.


Is that the free gift?


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

HavPlenty said:


> Is that the free gift?



If you order the Kiehl's refills, you get one refillable bottle as a gift with purchase. I usually stock up on some Kiehl's items during this time. I got the typical beauty samples in my order too.


----------



## Littlebirdy44

Was anyone able to snag the Marc Jacobs saddlebag crossbody? Super bummed it was sold out. Hoping it becomes available.


----------



## maggiesze1

maggiesze1 said:


> Oh, these are cute! I've also been eyeing these ones too! Love the colorful snake pattern!
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/p448-star-embossed-high-top-sneaker-women/5747935


OK, I just got these too...but from their website...its even cheaper there.


----------



## HavPlenty

It has begun! First cancellation.


----------



## buggiewomma

luvcoach2 said:


> I discovered the P448's last year. This year, I passed on the glitter high tops and ended up with the glitter John sneakers and snakeskin high tops.
> 
> Skate Snakeskin Print High Top Sneaker | Nordstrom


I have those too!! Mine are more of a white and grey snakeskin and from Shopbop, but otherwise the same. Python twins!!


----------



## piosavsfan

Can't decide if I need this coat. I love the shade of blue but at the same time it seems like it will be hard to wear.

BERNARDO Belted Double Face Wool Blend Wrap Coat


----------



## carolinemm

pixiejenna said:


> I love p448 shoes they’re so comfortable. I am also a big glitter fan but these didn’t do it for me IRL. You may want to take a peak at these. I have them and love them, they also come with a purple glitter laces too. https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/p448-john-low-top-sneaker-women/5665935?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Brands/P448&color=001 I have this pair and a white glitter pair as well, slowly growing a collection but I also am a bargain hunter and got mine on sale.


Weird question- I have some P448 sneakers and I can't figure out how to get my laces short like this.. I have a weird half bow or they fall off my feet b/c they're so loose. Did you buy new laces or do you tie yours?


----------



## *MJ*

I got some of my items yesterday. I'm Icon and ordered a bit after midnight as soon as I received the style boards from my SA.

Got the BD Namaste Set in dark grey...love the color! It's nice and soft, TTS...cute lounge set, just wondering if it's worth $90? 
Love these!!! Asics Dynablast Needed some new running shoes and they are super comfy! Got the Bright coral multi color. They are so bright and pretty in person!!! They were TTS for me.
The UGG Cecelia Sweater is nice and comfy and soft...but looks and feels a bit bulky on me, even in XS. May return.
BB Dakota long sleeve minidress...Really cute on, fabric is nice and lightweight. I have so much black so I got the clay red, and it's a nice warm orangey red color. Runs generous. I would size down. A bit short on my 5'10" frame though.

Also got the Bombas 6 pack, another BD throw, and a few more pairs of the Moonlight pajamas.


----------



## pecknnibble

I’m not sure if it’s been mentioned yet but it seems like the website restocks at midnight PST (or a couple minutes after). I’m assuming they’re returns because a few sold out items on my wishlist came back in stock. I was finally able to snag the BB Dakota sweater dress I’ve been stalking


----------



## pecknnibble

brokeshopper said:


> More cancellations!
> The 1State Plum button top that I was ALSO excited about - seemed like a really gorgeous color and this was one of the first three items I added to my list. Very disappointed
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/1-state-button-front-blouse/5924426


It’s back in stock in all sizes!


----------



## HavPlenty

*MJ* said:


> I got some of my items yesterday. I'm Icon and ordered a bit after midnight as soon as I received the style boards from my SA.
> 
> Got the BD Namaste Set in dark grey...love the color! It's nice and soft, TTS...cute lounge set, just wondering if it's worth $90?
> Love these!!! Asics Dynablast Needed some new running shoes and they are super comfy! Got the Bright coral multi color. They are so bright and pretty in person!!! They were TTS for me.
> The UGG Cecelia Sweater is nice and comfy and soft...but looks and feels a bit bulky on me, even in XS. May return.
> BB Dakota long sleeve minidress...Really cute on, fabric is nice and lightweight. I have so much black so I got the clay red, and it's a nice warm orangey red color. Runs generous. I would size down. A bit short on my 5'10" frame though.
> 
> Also got the Bombas 6 pack, another BD throw, and a few more pairs of the Moonlight pajamas.


I wanted that BB Dakota dress in black but it's not available in my size.


----------



## Fashion is Art

Tyychakel said:


> Max Mara makes beautiful coats. That’s my issue, I’m in Maryland. But I think I’ll order it just to see, can’t stop thinking about the color.



I love Max Mara coats, I have two unlined one quite light so great spring and Autumn (Fall) and one is a double layer so fab even on very cold Winter days....  I’ve just checked sizing.  I always purchase an Italian 40 and for reference I wear a US 4. However on the label it says Italian 40, but USA 6. I am highlighting this in case you find it smaller than you expect. Perhaps not the case with this item. If the colour is right for you this will be a beautiful coat you will have for 10 plus years...

I have noticed this with several European brands, I am a French 36, Italian 40, UK 8 and US 4.  Sometimes when these brands label for US they will put down 6 as the size so never feel bad if you need to go up one size in European or UK brands ladies!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Fashion is Art

mpls_doodle said:


> I love the Farrahs too! I had to size down in the ex boyfriend one size FYI. Was too loose around waist


Thanks for the info, much appreciated...


----------



## SystarSystem

Been debating about the Clare V simple tote in Army suede. It looks really roomy and would make a good bag for those days when you have to carry.. everything.. also maybe a good travel work bag? I hesitated getting it and then it sold out and I was disappointed, but it's back in stock now so I'm back to debating.. would love to hear opinions!

Check out this Clare V. Simple Tote from Nordstrom: http://www.nordstrom.com/s/5750815


----------



## sabrunka

SystarSystem said:


> Been debating about the Clare V simple tote in Army suede. It looks really roomy and would make a good bag for those days when you have to carry.. everything.. also maybe a good travel work bag? I hesitated getting it and then it sold out and I was disappointed, but it's back in stock now so I'm back to debating.. would love to hear opinions!
> 
> Check out this Clare V. Simple Tote from Nordstrom: http://www.nordstrom.com/s/5750815
> 
> View attachment 5139416


Ohhh that is CUTE!!! I love it!


----------



## pixiejenna

buggiewomma said:


> I have several pairs of p448s. They hold up really well and are stunningly comfy. I have the rainbow glitter or I would totally get these (and I'm tempted to get the high-top version since high-top black glitter is obviously totally different than low-top rainbow glitter....). Last year the high-top zebra p448s were my traditional "very last day of sale what have I missed?!" panic purchase.... and guess what, I kept them and wear them all the time
> Well crap, I think I just talked myself into these just in the time I wrote this post.



I liked the high top glitter better than the low top. It‘s more solid black the low top had too much orange/yellow in the glitter for my liking.



pinkgirl713 said:


> I’m now on 3 canceled orders and 1 on back order and they have barely begun trying to fulfill my orders. I’m really frustrated with Nordstrom this year. I’m pretty sure they are filling orders from stores based on what the sales people said and the fact that the shoes I ordered my daughter also came from a store. I have a feeling people are going to start receiving cancellation emails and won’t get the items they ordered. Out of all the Anniversary sales, this seems to be the worst year yet.



I’m expecting cancellations but honestly I don’t care that much because I don’t feel a need for the items I purchased. Most of which not available in store near me so I feel it’s a bit hit or miss on them. If I was able to see them IRL and I know that I like them and the quality is right or it’s a good fit for me I would probably be more disappointed.



carolinemm said:


> Weird question- I have some P448 sneakers and I can't figure out how to get my laces short like this.. I have a weird half bow or they fall off my feet b/c they're so loose. Did you buy new laces or do you tie yours?



Mine came tied like this I was going to switch the black pair to the purple laces and realized I’ll probably never get them looking this good. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
They are a bit loose but I have wide feet so it works for me I’m lazy and just slip then off and on. If I had a more narrow foot I would probably have to re-lace them. I feel like you could probably find a lacing video on YouTube for them or golden goose sneakers which are also often worn this way.


----------



## kadya

Really wanted to love the ASICS Dynablast but just not comfortable for me at all. I love all the ASICS I have but these just weren’t it. A little too tight in my usual ASICS size, a little too stiff and rough, and the toe box was also not constructed as I had hoped…I foresee toe wear similar to my Adidas. In love with the color and sad they didn’t work out, but the On Cloudflow were a better buy for my foot.

The Teva shearling sandals are SO freaking comfy and cute right out of the box. I love them, but I need to be realistic that I will probably never wear them. Midwest weather means it’ll be too cold soon, and plus I really think these would be better suited for a hip Gen Z girl lol. It’s not ironic when I wear them at my age. There are boundaries I will push, but this one isn’t it haha.


----------



## carolswin

titania029 said:


> My gift with beauty purchase shipped, that is all. Not the beauty purchase itself or anything else I bought, just the gift.


Same here. I was so excited to see a shipping notification then saw it was only three GWP.

My iPad woke me up at 3:05 going bananas with back in stock notifications. All of them for things I have in getting ready status and none for things I’m waiting to actually come back in stock.

I’ve only had one cancellation so far - a Gorjana necklace that I haven’t seen mentioned by a single soul. Thought it would be safe, but it wasn’t.


----------



## Fashion is Art

dove221 said:


> That would be great!


Here goes

I am not used to taking selfies and as I’m in the middle of a house move the only mirror available is the unflattering one 

The darker jean is the FRAME Le Garçon, the bottom pic lighter colored  one is the AG Farrah.  The AGs are 3/4 years old.  I sized down two sizes in the Frames and I never normally do this...


----------



## llyan

SystarSystem said:


> Been debating about the Clare V simple tote in Army suede. It looks really roomy and would make a good bag for those days when you have to carry.. everything.. also maybe a good travel work bag? I hesitated getting it and then it sold out and I was disappointed, but it's back in stock now so I'm back to debating.. would love to hear opinions!
> 
> Check out this Clare V. Simple Tote from Nordstrom: http://www.nordstrom.com/s/5750815
> 
> View attachment 5139416


I have this tote from a previous NAS and love it. It's definitely roomy and the suede is butterly soft. The main downside is that it's unstructured and floppy if it isn't filled up. If you want it to stand on its own, you'll need to be carrying a decent amount of stuff in it.


----------



## joheinous

Although, I've been pretty happy with this sales so far, I have one small complaint. I placed a pick up order for the Coola sunscreen yesterday morning (as my store is close to my house, and I didn't want to have to wait for it to be shipped). I had plans to be at the mall in the evening anyway. After dinner, I went to the pick up, without checking my phone for the "it's ready" email. Nope, my order wasn't ready and I had walked by the stack of the Coola sunscreen in the beauty area. They must be really behind in picking items for the orders. My pick ups this past Monday were ready in an hour.


----------



## limom

Ordered on Friday and the truck is on its way in my town already.
I can’t wait to electrify and red light my way back to a presentable face and neck


----------



## sabrunka

Has anyone had a chance to try on the rag n bone dean wool coat? Im curious about sizing.  I ordered a 4 but now worry it may not fit..


----------



## Tyychakel

Fashion is Art said:


> I love Max Mara coats, I have two unlined one quite light so great spring and Autumn (Fall) and one is a double layer so fab even on very cold Winter days....  I’ve just checked sizing.  I always purchase an Italian 40 and for reference I wear a US 4. However on the label it says Italian 40, but USA 6. I am highlighting this in case you find it smaller than you expect. Perhaps not the case with this item. If the colour is right for you this will be a beautiful coat you will have for 10 plus years...
> 
> I have noticed this with several European brands, I am a French 36, Italian 40, UK 8 and US 4.  Sometimes when these brands label for US they will put down 6 as the size so never feel bad if you need to go up one size in European or UK brands ladies!


good to know! I’ll keep that in mind for sure. Thank you!


----------



## Tyychakel

Mary in MD said:


> Towson gets very little high end—depends what you are trying to find.


So I decided right. I went to Christiana since I couldn’t remember Towson really having anything. Plus, no tax in Delaware lol Thank you


----------



## KGracr22

SA Expectation question -

So my SA is great but I've sent her my wishlist for for the past few years, make an appt the day of the sale and she doesn't start pulling items until I arrive at the store. I'm kinda bothered by this because 1. I make the wishlist in advanced in hopes she gets the items before they sell out (and 1/2 of them were gone in store by time I got there) - this also results in having to place an online order at the store, that's ok but if they were pulled earlier I wouldn't have had to do that 2. it wastes my time. I would think she would pull them before I got there so I can look over them, buy them and get out of the store. 3. it just seems unorganized, we have to walk around and find everything, I gave up on a few items because I just didn't want to go back to another floor to grab them

Also she takes other customers as I walk around with her, she will talk to them and get other sizes if they ask and then ring them up.

Is this wrong to ask that I get a little more attention if I set up and appointment?


----------



## sabrunka

KGracr22 said:


> SA Expectation question -
> 
> So my SA is great but I've sent her my wishlist for for the past few years, make an appt the day of the sale and she doesn't start pulling items until I arrive at the store. I'm kinda bothered by this because 1. I make the wishlist in advanced in hopes she gets the items before they sell out (and 1/2 of them were gone in store by time I got there) - this also results in having to place an online order at the store, that's ok but if they were pulled earlier I wouldn't have had to do that 2. it wastes my time. I would think she would pull them before I got there so I can look over them, buy them and get out of the store. 3. it just seems unorganized, we have to walk around and find everything, I gave up on a few items because I just didn't want to go back to another floor to grab them
> 
> Also she takes other customers as I walk around with her, she will talk to them and get other sizes if they ask and then ring them up.
> 
> Is this wrong to ask that I get a little more attention if I set up and appointment?



This sadly happened to me too. I expected my items to be pulled and I got there and she pulled 2 out of about 15 items. She also claimed a few were out of stock even though I found them myself while in store. Not the best experience.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## rutabaga

Longchamp expandable tote is stocked in all colors except Plum this AM! BB cream eyeshadow sticks are also available.


----------



## Susies71

Susies71 said:


> I bought the Coola spray sunscreen set thinking it was 3 bottles.  Shame on me, it’s one regular size can & 2 thin cans that I think are 1/3 of regular size


I am bad ladies . I went & looked at the price & it is only $28, while a regular price can is $20-25, so you get the extras for free more or less, not a horrible deal


----------



## janbug27

Placed a huge order at 00:01 PST yesterday as I'm a mere Influencer. My local store is Valley Fair in the SF Bay Area so I decided to do store pickup for four items - two Natori bras, W&W jeans, and the Kiehls hand cream. Got to the store a little after 2pm and my order wasn't ready so I decided to browse what was in-store. The Zella leggings were not the same quality as years past so I'm not sad that I didn't get a new pair. The Beyond Yoga tops were nearly all gone and there were no Caslon l/s tees to be found. I did see quite a few racks of the T&S shirt jacket and found that it runs large. I ordered a medium based on their size guide and I will have to return that one if it ends up shipping (it said sold out about 30 mins after I placed my order). I'm 5' tall and the garment was almost at my knees when I held it up to myself. 
My wallet ended up being safe as I had only planned to look at the Zella and Beyond Yoga in-store. I left since my order wasn't ready yet and sure enough I got the "order ready" notification once I got home at 3pm.  I'm planning to go pick up my order when they open at 9am so maybe I'll get a scratcher? I also plan to check out the T&S shirt jacket in person again and see if maybe XS or S will be a better fit (should've dug through the racks yesterday to find out but it looked like only M and up on the rack that I had looked at).


----------



## KGracr22

sabrunka said:


> This sadly happened to me too. I expected my items to be pulled and I got there and she pulled 2 out of about 15 items. She also claimed a few were out of stock even though I found them myself while in store. Not the best experience.


Yeah I get they're busy, I really want to support them and not order stuff online but with a few items I really wanted not currently in stock (I have hope they will be but it's a lot of dedication) it's just a bit frustrating.


----------



## piosavsfan

I don't normally buy much during anniversary sales, maybe one or two things or nothing at all, but this year I feel like I have gone crazy!   And somehow a bunch of stuff that wasn't on sale ended up in my cart, too!


----------



## HeatherGrace

I had so much fun shopping with a wonderful SA yesterday! It was the first time in Forever when I was out without kids and could just try things on with no distractions or time pressures.  
We worked through most of my wish list, determined what my current sizing is as I’m in the long process of slowly losing weight, and also tried on a few things just for fun. 
It was interesting what they had in-store vs. online. 
I will post more details of what worked and what didn’t a little later. 
At the end of the day it’s only stuff, and we’re so fortunate to distract ourselves for a little while engaging in these treasure hunts. 
I love interacting with you all for this event.


----------



## rutabaga

My first item shipped! It’s the pink Vince Pima cotton tank dress, order placed less than 24 hours ago:



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5914153


----------



## kadya

KGracr22 said:


> SA Expectation question -
> 
> So my SA is great but I've sent her my wishlist for for the past few years, make an appt the day of the sale and she doesn't start pulling items until I arrive at the store. I'm kinda bothered by this because 1. I make the wishlist in advanced in hopes she gets the items before they sell out (and 1/2 of them were gone in store by time I got there) - this also results in having to place an online order at the store, that's ok but if they were pulled earlier I wouldn't have had to do that 2. it wastes my time. I would think she would pull them before I got there so I can look over them, buy them and get out of the store. 3. it just seems unorganized, we have to walk around and find everything, I gave up on a few items because I just didn't want to go back to another floor to grab them
> 
> Also she takes other customers as I walk around with her, she will talk to them and get other sizes if they ask and then ring them up.
> 
> Is this wrong to ask that I get a little more attention if I set up and appointment?



I would think if you made an appointment and sent a list of what you wanted beforehand, it would be more efficient if it was pulled and waiting in a dressing room. I’ve never worked with a Nordstrom SA, but I’ve seen a lot of IG posts from Nordstrom SAs showing a fully stocked dressing room for their client who was coming in for an appointment.
Also, the reason I do things like in-store pickup is precisely because I don’t want to wander around the store lol.


----------



## AbbytheBT

kadya said:


> Really wanted to love the ASICS Dynablast but just not comfortable for me at all. I love all the ASICS I have but these just weren’t it. A little too tight in my usual ASICS size, a little too stiff and rough, and the toe box was also not constructed as I had hoped…I foresee toe wear similar to my Adidas. In love with the color and sad they didn’t work out, but the On Cloudflow were a better buy for my foot.
> 
> The Teva shearling sandals are SO freaking comfy and cute right out of the box. I love them, but I need to be realistic that I will probably never wear them. Midwest weather means it’ll be too cold soon, and plus I really think these would be better suited for a hip Gen Z girl lol. It’s not ironic when I wear them at my age. There are boundaries I will push, but this one isn’t it haha.
> 
> View attachment 5139493
> 
> View attachment 5139494
> 
> View attachment 5139495
> 
> View attachment 5139496


I just wanted to say that my shearling lined Birks are the best thing I bought as an indulgence last year and I wear them throughout the year as my ”indoor only” shoes (going barefoot aggravates fasciitis). I live in a cold winter climate and consistently choose those indoors even over my Uggs! And took them to FL for visiting family and loved wearing them inside there too! Wool is also just wonderful in summer!

Just some positive thoughts from this Grandma on keeping the Tevas
ETA: The Birks are Arizona sandal style


----------



## VSOP

SystarSystem said:


> Been debating about the Clare V simple tote in Army suede. It looks really roomy and would make a good bag for those days when you have to carry.. everything.. also maybe a good travel work bag? I hesitated getting it and then it sold out and I was disappointed, but it's back in stock now so I'm back to debating.. would love to hear opinions!
> 
> Check out this Clare V. Simple Tote from Nordstrom: http://www.nordstrom.com/s/5750815
> 
> View attachment 5139416



i want this bag too but in rust color since I have the coach field tote, even more boxier, in this army green color.


----------



## mpls_doodle

sabrunka said:


> This sadly happened to me too. I expected my items to be pulled and I got there and she pulled 2 out of about 15 items. She also claimed a few were out of stock even though I found them myself while in store. Not the best experience.


If you want that experience you should book with a stylist not a sales associate unfortunately. Stylists have different sales goals/targets and aren’t working the floor in a department at the same time as an appointment.


----------



## VSOP

kadya said:


> Really wanted to love the ASICS Dynablast but just not comfortable for me at all. I love all the ASICS I have but these just weren’t it. A little too tight in my usual ASICS size, a little too stiff and rough, and the toe box was also not constructed as I had hoped…I foresee toe wear similar to my Adidas. In love with the color and sad they didn’t work out, but the On Cloudflow were a better buy for my foot.
> 
> The Teva shearling sandals are SO freaking comfy and cute right out of the box. I love them, but I need to be realistic that I will probably never wear them. Midwest weather means it’ll be too cold soon, and plus I really think these would be better suited for a hip Gen Z girl lol. It’s not ironic when I wear them at my age. There are boundaries I will push, but this one isn’t it haha.
> 
> View attachment 5139493
> 
> View attachment 5139494
> 
> View attachment 5139495
> 
> View attachment 5139496



oh I like those shearling sandals. But when are we supposed to wear them? Summer? I’m confused.


----------



## Susies71

I bought the shearling Tevas & I love them.  I live in California, so there’s that

TEVA Hurrican Genuine Shearling Sandal


----------



## VSOP

KGracr22 said:


> SA Expectation question -
> 
> So my SA is great but I've sent her my wishlist for for the past few years, make an appt the day of the sale and she doesn't start pulling items until I arrive at the store. I'm kinda bothered by this because 1. I make the wishlist in advanced in hopes she gets the items before they sell out (and 1/2 of them were gone in store by time I got there) - this also results in having to place an online order at the store, that's ok but if they were pulled earlier I wouldn't have had to do that 2. it wastes my time. I would think she would pull them before I got there so I can look over them, buy them and get out of the store. 3. it just seems unorganized, we have to walk around and find everything, I gave up on a few items because I just didn't want to go back to another floor to grab them
> 
> Also she takes other customers as I walk around with her, she will talk to them and get other sizes if they ask and then ring them up.
> 
> Is this wrong to ask that I get a little more attention if I set up and appointment?



I had a better experience with my SA and my huge list. The problem however; is the lack of  inventory in  the stores. I texted her like 2 days before because I didn’t want to order it online if she pulled it already. Everything was smooth when I arrived.


----------



## VSOP

Susies71 said:


> I bought the shearling Tevas & I love them.  I live in California, so there’s that



Thanks! Ima try them


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## KGracr22

VSOP said:


> I had a better experience with my SA and my huge list. The problem however; is the lack of  inventory in  the stores. I texted her like 2 days before because I didn’t want to order it online if she pulled it already. Everything was smooth when I arrived.


Yeah that's what I expected, I mean I get it they're busy or maybe not allowed to horde stuff but I'd rather have them pull items at least the day of/ before I get there so we can have time to look at other things. I did place a small order earlier of items they didn't have in store and a few that I knew were hot items, she kinda called me out on it. I might just talk with her next time and tell her how I'd prefer to shop and see if she can work with me, if not I'll have to order most of it online, it's not the end of the world but I'd rather just make this experience shorter.


----------



## coffeecup1828

I just got another order in the mail. Last thing I’m waiting for is a pair of denim, so I’m feeling like I’m starting to get closure on the sale.

I know the Vince turtleneck sweater dress in Marzipan is something on A lot of wishlists...holy cow this was bad on me. So. So. Bad. I’m a 4/6, 5’5”, short waisted and very curvy up top. I looked so large in this dress. It was too tight at the busy/arms and way too loose at the waist, and pulled again at my hips, which, isn’t usually an issue. This dress shows all the lines and bulges and even my maroon underwear were visible through the knit.

The dress is soft and beautiful but so bad for me. I only say this so that any of you with fomo on this dress, maybe it will help to know it doesn’t work for everyone.

I did want to highlight this shirt from Rails...I was expecting it to be a return but it’s so cute! It’s heavier gage, more like a jacket, and the stitching is so pretty with the black edging. Scoop it up if it’s in stock! There’s also a blush version of this shirt floating around on the interwebs if that’s more your thing.

RAILS Loren Star Embroidered Military Twill Shirt Jacket


----------



## kadya

KGracr22 said:


> Yeah that's what I expected, I mean I get it they're busy or maybe not allowed to horde stuff but I'd rather have them pull items at least the day of/ before I get there so we can have time to look at other things. I did place a small order earlier of items they didn't have in store and a few that I knew were hot items, she kinda called me out on it. I might just talk with her next time and tell her how I'd prefer to shop and see if she can work with me, if not I'll have to order most of it online, it's not the end of the world but I'd rather just make this experience shorter.



Wait…so you ordered a few hot-ticket items before your appointment because she historically doesn’t pull your requested merch until you’re standing there right next to her (and you wanted to make sure they didn’t sell out), and she seriously called you out on not doing it through her so she could get commission?! Super awkward and unprofessional.    If I were you I would look for another SA!


----------



## mgrant

The Vince Jersey Slub Polos were just restocked in pretty much all colors and sizes, so I was able to grab the white one my husband wanted. They are his favorite, and I highly recommend them if you know a guy looking for something like that.

Hoping this is a good sign for the pair of jeans and blazer that sold out before I could buy.


----------



## KGracr22

kadya said:


> Wait…so you ordered a few hot-ticket items before your appointment because she historically doesn’t pull your requested merch until you’re standing there right next to her (and you wanted to make sure they didn’t sell out), and she seriously called you out on not doing it through her so she could get commission?! Super awkward and unprofessional.    If I were you I would look for another SA!


Yeah, she was like "well I didn't pull this because you already ordered it" It's wasn't even on the wishlist I sent her nor even in store. Yeah I feel bad but I might just find another one, this store has been historically bad/ awkward with stylists. Had another one who is still there who made a really strong political comment, I didn't say anything at the moment but it was just a lot and didn't fit the conversation at all. She still stalks me when I go in which has led to me not going in as much as I used to.


----------



## HavPlenty

KGracr22 said:


> Yeah, she was like "well I didn't pull this because you already ordered it" It's wasn't even on the wishlist I sent her nor even in store. Yeah I feel bad but I might just find another one, this store has been historically bad/ awkward with stylists. Had another one who is still there who made a really strong political comment, I didn't say anything at the moment but it was just a lot and didn't fit the conversation at all. She still stalks me when I go in which has led to me not going in as much as I used to.


This totally defeats the purpose of going in person. The experience is supposed to be gratifying not awkward and unprofessional. Nordstrom prides itself on its customer service. This is unacceptable.


----------



## sabrunka

coffeecup1828 said:


> I just got another order in the mail. Last thing I’m waiting for is a pair of denim, so I’m feeling like I’m starting to get closure on the sale.
> 
> I know the Vince turtleneck sweater dress in Marzipan is something on A lot of wishlists...holy cow this was bad on me. So. So. Bad. I’m a 4/6, 5’5”, short waisted and very curvy up top. I looked so large in this dress. It was too tight at the busy/arms and way too loose at the waist, and pulled again at my hips, which, isn’t usually an issue. This dress shows all the lines and bulges and even my maroon underwear were visible through the knit.
> 
> The dress is soft and beautiful but so bad for me. I only say this so that any of you with fomo on this dress, maybe it will help to know it doesn’t work for everyone.
> 
> I did want to highlight this shirt from Rails...I was expecting it to be a return but it’s so cute! It’s heavier gage, more like a jacket, and the stitching is so pretty with the black edging. Scoop it up if it’s in stock! There’s also a blush version of this shirt floating around on the interwebs if that’s more your thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139633
> View attachment 5139634


Oh this shirt is so cute! I would have never noticed it if you didnt post about it!


----------



## KathrynS

Yay, my big order is ready so I can go get it tonight. Only one cancellation, which is annoying because it was in stock most of the day yesterday.  But it was just a cheap bracelet so guess I’d prefer that over something else. 

Only two items left to ship and both are still in stock.

For restocks are we thinking the site is only updating in the early morning or have there been sporadic pop backs?


----------



## HeatherGrace

rutabaga said:


> My first item shipped! It’s the pink Vince Pima cotton tank dress, order placed less than 24 hours ago:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5914153


Oooh!!! I would love to know how you like it when it you try it on


----------



## lovemyrescues

KGracr22 said:


> SA Expectation question -
> 
> So my SA is great but I've sent her my wishlist for for the past few years, make an appt the day of the sale and she doesn't start pulling items until I arrive at the store. I'm kinda bothered by this because 1. I make the wishlist in advanced in hopes she gets the items before they sell out (and 1/2 of them were gone in store by time I got there) - this also results in having to place an online order at the store, that's ok but if they were pulled earlier I wouldn't have had to do that 2. it wastes my time. I would think she would pull them before I got there so I can look over them, buy them and get out of the store. 3. it just seems unorganized, we have to walk around and find everything, I gave up on a few items because I just didn't want to go back to another floor to grab them
> 
> Also she takes other customers as I walk around with her, she will talk to them and get other sizes if they ask and then ring them up.
> 
> Is this wrong to ask that I get a little more attention if I set up and appointment?


Yes I would expect more. My stylist not just an SA pulled everything the night before and explained to me that everything that she couldn’t find in stores she would order for me. She has been amazing. Also I get the first appointment of the day. I’m so sorry you had this experience.


----------



## KathrynS

KGracr22 said:


> SA Expectation question -
> 
> So my SA is great but I've sent her my wishlist for for the past few years, make an appt the day of the sale and she doesn't start pulling items until I arrive at the store. I'm kinda bothered by this because 1. I make the wishlist in advanced in hopes she gets the items before they sell out (and 1/2 of them were gone in store by time I got there) - this also results in having to place an online order at the store, that's ok but if they were pulled earlier I wouldn't have had to do that 2. it wastes my time. I would think she would pull them before I got there so I can look over them, buy them and get out of the store. 3. it just seems unorganized, we have to walk around and find everything, I gave up on a few items because I just didn't want to go back to another floor to grab them
> 
> Also she takes other customers as I walk around with her, she will talk to them and get other sizes if they ask and then ring them up.
> 
> Is this wrong to ask that I get a little more attention if I set up and appointment?


I don’t have a SA and this makes me not want to get one.


----------



## piosavsfan

KathrynS said:


> Yay, my big order is ready so I can go get it tonight. Only one cancellation, which is annoying because it was in stock most of the day yesterday.  But it was just a cheap bracelet so guess I’d prefer that over something else.
> 
> Only two items left to ship and both are still in stock.
> 
> For restocks are we thinking the site is only updating in the early morning or have there been sporadic pop backs?


I've seen things sporadically pop up in stock.


----------



## Illinigirl

Littlebirdy44 said:


> Was anyone able to snag the Marc Jacobs saddlebag crossbody? Super bummed it was sold out. Hoping it becomes available.


I’m bummed too as this was on my wishlist as well! Hope it comes back in stock. Guess I’ll need to be up at 2am CT as that’s when my phone blew up with all the back in stock notifications last night.

I‘m considering this non-sale Ted Baker version if the Marc Jacobs doesn’t pan out. I have a gift card and some notes to burn!


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5513813
		


Update: I think yours is back in stock! I was thinking of this one that is still oos.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5892612


----------



## vivi24

KGracr22 said:


> SA Expectation question -
> 
> So my SA is great but I've sent her my wishlist for for the past few years, make an appt the day of the sale and she doesn't start pulling items until I arrive at the store. I'm kinda bothered by this because 1. I make the wishlist in advanced in hopes she gets the items before they sell out (and 1/2 of them were gone in store by time I got there) - this also results in having to place an online order at the store, that's ok but if they were pulled earlier I wouldn't have had to do that 2. it wastes my time. I would think she would pull them before I got there so I can look over them, buy them and get out of the store. 3. it just seems unorganized, we have to walk around and find everything, I gave up on a few items because I just didn't want to go back to another floor to grab them
> 
> Also she takes other customers as I walk around with her, she will talk to them and get other sizes if they ask and then ring them up.
> 
> Is this wrong to ask that I get a little more attention if I set up and appointment?



Sorry to hear about your experience! This is definitely not what your appointment should have been like. When I was in the store on Wednesday I was not impressed by the service. I didn’t find the SA’s helpful. Had they been helpful I would have happily ordered the rest of my wish list through them instead of online, but it wasn’t something they offered to do.


----------



## Sophia1025

Littlebirdy44 said:


> Was anyone able to snag the Marc Jacobs saddlebag crossbody? Super bummed it was sold out. Hoping it becomes available.



Looks like both colors are available right now.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Michelle1x

janbug27 said:


> Placed a huge order at 00:01 PST yesterday as I'm a mere Influencer. My local store is Valley Fair in the SF Bay Area so I decided to do store pickup for four items - two Natori bras, W&W jeans, and the Kiehls hand cream. Got to the store a little after 2pm and my order wasn't ready so I decided to browse what was in-store. The Zella leggings were not the same quality as years past so I'm not sad that I didn't get a new pair. The Beyond Yoga tops were nearly all gone and there were no Caslon l/s tees to be found. I did see quite a few racks of the T&S shirt jacket and found that it runs large. I ordered a medium based on their size guide and I will have to return that one if it ends up shipping (it said sold out about 30 mins after I placed my order). I'm 5' tall and the garment was almost at my knees when I held it up to myself.
> My wallet ended up being safe as I had only planned to look at the Zella and Beyond Yoga in-store. I left since my order wasn't ready yet and sure enough I got the "order ready" notification once I got home at 3pm.  I'm planning to go pick up my order when they open at 9am so maybe I'll get a scratcher? I also plan to check out the T&S shirt jacket in person again and see if maybe XS or S will be a better fit (should've dug through the racks yesterday to find out but it looked like only M and up on the rack that I had looked at).



I ordered the beyond yoga caught in the midi leggings not knowing what to expect.  They are the same softness as the Space Dye leggings, which is what I was hoping so I ordered another pair.  I give thumbs up on the caught in the midii's.


----------



## lovemyrescues

KathrynS said:


> I don’t have a SA and this makes me not want to get one.


Get a stylist instead of a SA.  Huge difference.


----------



## *MJ*

HavPlenty said:


> I wanted that BB Dakota dress in black but it's not available in my size.



I you don't mind stalking, it will likely pop up again


----------



## HavPlenty

*MJ* said:


> I you don't mind stalking, it will likely pop up again


It wasn't available from the beginning. Hopefully you are right.


----------



## Tagner

Does anyone know if Jo Malone will have a percent off like last year?  They had 15% off almost the entire line for several days.


----------



## janbug27

Michelle1x said:


> I ordered the beyond yoga caught in the midi leggings not knowing what to expect.  They are the same softness as the Space Dye leggings, which is what I was hoping so I ordered another pair.  I give thumbs up on the caught in the midii's.


I have a few pairs of the Space Dye leggings and I’m glad to hear that the Caught in the Midi leggings are just as soft! I’ll take another look at them then. Thanks!


----------



## janbug27

Valley Fair pick up update: Got to the store at 9:20am, no one in line at pickup but I noticed a few cars with their trunks popped at curbside. Store appeared to have more employees than customers and I noticed a lot of employees pulling things off the floor for store pickup I assume. Managed to get a scratcher, $5 gc for eBar.

I tried on the Small T&S shirt jacket and it was still nearly to my knees so I will definitely be returning the Medium that I ordered (if it ships). It’s just not petite friendly. I didn’t bother with the XS as it looked to be the same length when I held it up.


----------



## nikki626

Made my returns yesterday and the store in Atlanta was fairly busy with people shopping. They didn't have enough salespeople in their shoes. I tried on the Tory Burch Boots
however, I didn't get them because they looked find of chunky on my feet.

I didn't really see anything that caught my eye or they didn't have my size. I placed a small order when I got home and got this sweater and these sunglasses

I got my Vagabond boots yesterday, love them! Also the Paige shirt arrived and I was underwhelmed it goes back.  Still waiting for one item from my first order to ship, this tee


----------



## buggiewomma

carolinemm said:


> Weird question- I have some P448 sneakers and I can't figure out how to get my laces short like this.. I have a weird half bow or they fall off my feet b/c they're so loose. Did you buy new laces or do you tie yours?


Mine all have small half bows, but they are very very small bows and the shoes are indeed loose. Sometimes I do a small half bow on one side and just a knot on the other (like with no lace sticking out). They don't fall off my feet for casual use (I generally prefer my shoes as loose as will stay on my feet) so that I can just take them on and off with no lace tying/untying. I'll try to take a pic.


----------



## buggiewomma

pixiejenna said:


> I liked the high top glitter better than the low top. It‘s more solid black the low top had too much orange/yellow in the glitter for my liking.


Did you actually see them in person? I was curious about this because the colors do look really different online but the color name is the same, so I thought it might be a difference in the lighting/photos and not actually the shoes. I prefer more black since I already have rainbow glitter. Thanks!


----------



## viba424

I imagine they get complaints all day long about stock even though its completely out of their control - Ive witnessed it myself - and they still have done a good job. Its been a tough year for everyone and I am glad my store is open and doing well.


----------



## mpls_doodle

Went into Bellevue at 9 am to do my in store pickup and get scratch offs! The person helping me at pick up didn’t give me a scratch off and when I asked for one was like oh I don’t think we’re doing those anymore. I asked him to check and he came back and gave me scratch off. It’s a little baffling to me that the pick up area didn’t know about the scratch offs. Oh well got two free coffees.

I went in today to jewelry in person to look at the Bony Levy anniversary items. I didn’t realize the store was doing a special trunk show event for Bony Levy and he was there in person helping people shop! I picked out these beautiful diamond hoops that were 33% off as part of the trunk show.


----------



## buggiewomma

mpls_doodle said:


> Went into Bellevue at 9 am to do my in store pickup and get scratch offs! The person helping me at pick up didn’t give me a scratch off and when I asked for one was like oh I don’t think we’re doing those anymore. I asked him to check and he came back and gave me scratch off. It’s a little baffling to me that the pick up area didn’t know about the scratch offs. Oh well got two free coffees.
> 
> I went in today to jewelry in person to look at the Bony Levy anniversary items. I didn’t realize the store was doing a special trunk show event for Bony Levy and he was there in person helping people shop! I picked out these beautiful diamond hoops that were 33% off as part of the trunk show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139801


OMG!! Did you have have him sign the inside of the hoops with a teeny tiny fine point sharpie!?!? That is so cool!!


----------



## buggiewomma

Okay, here are my p448s with various lace tying. Looks like on the high tops, I have used just knots (ie, the way they came) - probably because they don't fall off my feet even super loose. Low rainbow glitter I have a tiny half bow on one side and just a knot on the other, and the last pair with the thick wide glitter laces I just tie like normal (I like the bow with the wider laces).
Thank you all for letting me deep dive nerd out into my fancy sneaker collection while pretending its a favor for you all.


----------



## chloethelovely

lovemyrescues said:


> Does anybody have this and what does it look like in real life and the quality? Delicate Cubic Zirconia Bangle from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5523454



I don’t have it, but I saw it in person. I think it looks good for the price point. It’s a little clunkier than the “real” Bony Levy bracelet, but it’s shiny metal and sparkly crystals.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## nikki626

Here are a couple of items that I got and like. 
Frame Sweatshirt.. soft on inside

FRAME Shoulder Detail Half Zip Sweatshirt




BB Dakota sweater/jacket wrap coat
	

		
			
		

		
	



Free People jacket
	

		
			
		

		
	



This jacket is sort of a rough material soft on inside though. Its a washed faded black


----------



## chloethelovely

Susies71 said:


> I bought the Coola spray sunscreen set thinking it was 3 bottles.  Shame on me, it’s one regular size can & 2 thin cans that I think are 1/3 of regular size
> 
> COOLA® Suncare Home & Away 3-Pack Classic Body Sunscreen Spray Piña Colada SPF 30-$45 Value
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139212


I bought this thinking the same thing. But, I think it’s still an okay deal because it’s the price of the big bottle only.


----------



## rutabaga

HeatherGrace said:


> Oooh!!! I would love to know how you like it when it you try it on



I’ll post a pic if it fits ok! I’m wondering if I should’ve sized down since Vince tends to run large.


----------



## Susies71

coffeecup1828 said:


> I just got another order in the mail. Last thing I’m waiting for is a pair of denim, so I’m feeling like I’m starting to get closure on the sale.
> 
> I know the Vince turtleneck sweater dress in Marzipan is something on A lot of wishlists...holy cow this was bad on me. So. So. Bad. I’m a 4/6, 5’5”, short waisted and very curvy up top. I looked so large in this dress. It was too tight at the busy/arms and way too loose at the waist, and pulled again at my hips, which, isn’t usually an issue. This dress shows all the lines and bulges and even my maroon underwear were visible through the knit.
> 
> The dress is soft and beautiful but so bad for me. I only say this so that any of you with fomo on this dress, maybe it will help to know it doesn’t work for everyone.
> 
> I did want to highlight this shirt from Rails...I was expecting it to be a return but it’s so cute! It’s heavier gage, more like a jacket, and the stitching is so pretty with the black edging. Scoop it up if it’s in stock! There’s also a blush version of this shirt floating around on the interwebs if that’s more your thing.
> 
> RAILS Loren Star Embroidered Military Twill Shirt Jacket
> 
> View attachment 5139633
> View attachment 5139634



I am so easily influenced.  I bought the rails shirt thank you very much!  Did go a size up, I find they run small.  This is reminiscent of a navy they had a few years back but it was definitely a jacket


----------



## lovemyrescues

chloethelovely said:


> I don’t have it, but I saw it in person. I think it looks good for the price point. It’s a little clunkier than the “real” Bony Levy bracelet, but it’s shiny metal and sparkly crystals.


Thanks I am clumsy so I do not trust myself with the real thing.


----------



## carvedwords

The All Saints leather jacket definitely runs smaller than previous years. Luckily my store had the size I needed and exchanged it.


----------



## HavPlenty

nikki626 said:


> Here are a couple of items that I got and like.
> Frame Sweatshirt.. soft on inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139804
> 
> 
> BB Dakota sweater/jacket wrap coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139805
> 
> Free People jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139810
> 
> This jacket is sort of a rough material soft on inside though. Its a washed faded black


Love the sweater and suede jacket.


----------



## Annisalelover

Fashion is Art said:


> Here goes
> 
> I am not used to taking selfies and as I’m in the middle of a house move the only mirror available is the unflattering one
> 
> The darker jean is the FRAME Le Garçon, the bottom pic lighter colored  one is the AG Farrah.  The AGs are 3/4 years old.  I sized down two sizes in the Frames and I never normally do this...


Thank you for posting.  I really like the color and fit of the Frame le garçon.   Hmmm, I thought I was done shopping!


----------



## carolinemm

buggiewomma said:


> Okay, here are my p448s with various lace tying. Looks like on the high tops, I have used just knots (ie, the way they came) - probably because they don't fall off my feet even super loose. Low rainbow glitter I have a tiny half bow on one side and just a knot on the other, and the last pair with the thick wide glitter laces I just tie like normal (I like the bow with the wider laces).
> Thank you all for letting me deep dive nerd out into my fancy sneaker collection while pretending its a favor for you all.
> 
> View attachment 5139813


Okay, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! I'm going to try the half bow on my laces and I'll update some photos later. LOVELOVELOVE your collection, especially the really colorful glitter ones. Mine are pretty boring in comparison.


----------



## carolinemm

KGracr22 said:


> Yeah, she was like "well I didn't pull this because you already ordered it" It's wasn't even on the wishlist I sent her nor even in store. Yeah I feel bad but I might just find another one, this store has been historically bad/ awkward with stylists. Had another one who is still there who made a really strong political comment, I didn't say anything at the moment but it was just a lot and didn't fit the conversation at all. She still stalks me when I go in which has led to me not going in as much as I used to.


If you're a big Nordstrom shopper I would bring it up with the store manager so that they're aware of how their stylists are "working" with customers and how it doesn't promote customer engagement or in-store sales. I was an intern for Nordstrom personal stylists in 2013 and recently had an appointment with my own PS and the whole point of setting up an appointment is to have them pull items for you and have the dressing room ready for you with your picks and their recommendations.  

And then on top of that, to assist others while you have your "appointment", and make you feel uncomfortable for not wanting to miss out on hot items is just too much. If you like this SA/PS, you could set some expectations with them or better yet start fresh with a new personal stylist. I would let them know "Hey, I've got 60/90 minutes, I'd love to see X wish list, and your recommendations to try on before I have to head out" I'm over here rolling my eyes that you have to tell people how to do their job. 

OK end rant. I'm sure she's a nice person and is trying her best, but your experiences make me cringe.


----------



## toujours*chic

The Keds platform sneakers are fully stocked online.

I bought the white/indigo to see- it is tricky with a big foot and white but thought it was worth a chance. I do not like bling on my sneaks or would have went with black and was not interested in pink.


----------



## carolinemm

Does anyone have a robe recommendation? I'm between these 3 and leaning towards the ugg one:

Ugg Karoline Robe

Giraffe at Home

Barefoot Dreams


----------



## SystarSystem

llyan said:


> I have this tote from a previous NAS and love it. It's definitely roomy and the suede is butterly soft. The main downside is that it's unstructured and floppy if it isn't filled up. If you want it to stand on its own, you'll need to be carrying a decent amount of stuff in it.


Thank you! Buttery soft and floppy are right up my alley


----------



## mgrant

carolinemm said:


> Does anyone have a robe recommendation? I'm between these 3 and leaning towards the ugg one:
> 
> Ugg Karoline Robe
> 
> Giraffe at Home
> 
> Barefoot Dreams


I don't own any of them, but I bought two of the Ugg Karoline robes last year as gifts, so I've handled/felt that one. The outside is kind of like a sweatshirt material and the inside is a different, almost furry material that's very very soft. Both people I gave them to love them. They are heavier than what I'm used to with robes (as in like physically when you pick them up, they are heavy). But very good quality.


----------



## bunnylou

carolinemm said:


> Does anyone have a robe recommendation? I'm between these 3 and leaning towards the ugg one:
> 
> Ugg Karoline Robe
> 
> Giraffe at Home
> 
> Barefoot Dreams



I got the Ugg robe last year and it is very soft inside!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## mpls_doodle

buggiewomma said:


> OMG!! Did you have have him sign the inside of the hoops with a teeny tiny fine point sharpie!?!? That is so cool!!


Shoot no! I didn’t even think to have him autograph the hoops or the bony levy bag! Dang it.


----------



## Michelle1x

I picked up my first order yesterday - here it is,

On Cloud Cloudflow in Rock Rose
Nike Court Vintage Premium Sneaker in Rust Pink
Quay Australia Its My Way Cat Eye Sunglasses in Tort Fade
Sweaty Betty Swifie Running Cap in Calypso Pink
BB Dakota x Steve Madden Camden Long Sleeve Hoodie Dress, Black
Beyond Yoga Caught in the Midi Leggings in Blue Mirage

They added a Beauty Sampler with Charlotte Tilbury, Jo Malone, Mac extreme lash and La Mer.

I'm still waiting for a bunch of things including some Moonlight tees, the Pride velour hoodie, Teva shearling sandals etc.
Most of you think the Teva Shearlings are not practical.  For me, the Teva Shearling sandals and the BB Dakota Camden dress (which looks almost like a big sack)- are tremendously practical.  I live in SF and most mornings I wake up and walk to Peets for coffee and this is what I will wear!


----------



## mpls_doodle

carolinemm said:


> Does anyone have a robe recommendation? I'm between these 3 and leaning towards the ugg one:
> 
> Ugg Karoline Robe
> 
> Giraffe at Home
> 
> Barefoot Dreams


I bought the BFD one and love it. It’s very soft and thin basically just like their cardigans are. I have a BFD one from like 6 years ago that I’m finally replacing with this new one.


----------



## randr21

carolinemm said:


> Does anyone have a robe recommendation? I'm between these 3 and leaning towards the ugg one:
> 
> Ugg Karoline Robe
> 
> Giraffe at Home
> 
> Barefoot Dreams


I dont have the other 2, but I almost kept 4 of the ugg one after trying one out a few months ago (but controlled myself and kept 2). It's not fluffy soft like bfd, but its cozy and very well made. It's also slimming for a robe. I only wear robes after showering, and not really around house so it was nice and absorbent w/o being too heavy.


----------



## piosavsfan

Michelle1x said:


> I picked up my first order yesterday - here it is,
> 
> On Cloud Cloudflow in Rock Rose
> Nike Court Vintage Premium Sneaker in Rust Pink
> Quay Australia Its My Way Cat Eye Sunglasses in Tort Fade
> Sweaty Betty Swifie Running Cap in Calypso Pink
> BB Dakota x Steve Madden Camden Long Sleeve Hoodie Dress, Black
> Beyond Yoga Caught in the Midi Leggings in Blue Mirage
> 
> They added a Beauty Sampler with Charlotte Tilbury, Jo Malone, Mac extreme lash and La Mer.
> 
> I'm still waiting for a bunch of things including some Moonlight tees, the Pride velour hoodie, Teva shearling sandals etc.
> Most of you think the Teva Shearlings are not practical.  For me, the Teva Shearling sandals and the BB Dakota Camden dress (which looks almost like a big sack)- are tremendously practical.  I live in SF and most mornings I wake up and walk to Peets for coffee and this is what I will wear!
> View attachment 5139914
> View attachment 5139915
> View attachment 5139916


How are the pink Nikes fitting?


----------



## Michelle1x

piosavsfan said:


> How are the pink Nikes fitting?


They are TTS or if anything, slightly large.
I'm a true EU 39 in shoes.  Every single EU 39 shoes I've ever bought has fit perfectly.  But US sizes for me are a nightmare.  I'm either an 8, 8.5 to 9.  For me Nikes typically run small but these do not. I bought 8.5 and might have been able to do an 8 but I like a little room in my toes for a walking shoe.


----------



## gbbeau

carolinemm said:


> If you're a big Nordstrom shopper I would bring it up with the store manager so that they're aware of how their stylists are "working" with customers and how it doesn't promote customer engagement or in-store sales. I was an intern for Nordstrom personal stylists in 2013 and recently had an appointment with my own PS and the whole point of setting up an appointment is to have them pull items for you and have the dressing room ready for you with your picks and their recommendations.
> 
> And then on top of that, to assist others while you have your "appointment", and make you feel uncomfortable for not wanting to miss out on hot items is just too much. If you like this SA/PS, you could set some expectations with them or better yet start fresh with a new personal stylist. I would let them know "Hey, I've got 60/90 minutes, I'd love to see X wish list, and your recommendations to try on before I have to head out" I'm over here rolling my eyes that you have to tell people how to do their job.
> 
> OK end rant. I'm sure she's a nice person and is trying her best, but your experiences make me cringe.



She was not a stylist, but an SA. What KGracr22 described is the result of a much bigger problem that customers fail to see. Companies often train Sales Associates to handle multiple customers at the same time, and it is expected of them. Does it make the final result worse for the customer? Absolutely. But that is a choice companies make. SAs get paid a low wage and work hard. They have to work especially hard during sales like the Anniversary sale, since it is when they make the bulk of their commission and have higher numbers to hit. This year it's worse because there aren't as many workers available to assist customers. I'm sure SAs are spread thin. Appointments either shouldn't be a thing, they should hire a lot more associates for sales, or even take more time to train them better, something companies don't do well either. The SA might not have had time to pull the products before the sale... we don't know.



KGracr22 said:


> Yeah, she was like "well I didn't pull this because you already ordered it" It's wasn't even on the wishlist I sent her nor even in store. Yeah I feel bad but I might just find another one, this store has been historically bad/ awkward with stylists. Had another one who is still there who made a really strong political comment, I didn't say anything at the moment but it was just a lot and didn't fit the conversation at all. She still stalks me when I go in which has led to me not going in as much as I used to.



I'm sorry for your experience, that shouldn't happen... I'd look for another SA that will make your time and experience there easier. The point of working with an SA is to have a better and more personalized experience. They know you, they know what you like, they have your info, they can help you shop. The fact that she only began pulling the products while you were there is a dead giveaway that there is a problem. You took time sending her your wishlist. She should have pulled everything before you stepped into the store, at the bare minimum. I'm sure there are many SA's that would value you more.


----------



## JoesGirl

mgrant said:


> The Vince Jersey Slub Polos were just restocked in pretty much all colors and sizes, so I was able to grab the white one my husband wanted. They are his favorite, and I highly recommend them if you know a guy looking for something like that.
> 
> Hoping this is a good sign for the pair of jeans and blazer that sold out before I could buy.


Thanks! Just ordered a black for my husband.


----------



## kadya

Went back to make returns - the Caslon Chelsea boots ended up not making the cut because they slid off my heel after a few steps, and the top of the elastic hit the wrong part of my ankle   Really wanted to keep them as a good budget boot but it wasn’t meant to be.

I was thinking the Marc Fisher boots would be my only boots of the sale, but then I saw the Aquatalia Laila boot in person. Oh my godddd, how did I miss this the first time?! I’m a big Aquatalia fan, this leather really has to be seen in person but you’ll fall in love with it. The only issue is that I can’t bring myself to pay $330 for a pair of Aquatalia lmao. I’m so used to scoring them from the Rack for sub-$150 that $330 seems criminal. That’s what I pay for Louboutins (which I also buy on sale ) BUTTTTT at the same time this pair might not make it to the Rack and I’m in love. UGH decisions!

Y’all did convince me to keep the shearling Tevas though. I don’t really wear house shoes or anything and these would be a nice indulgence, and at $60 they definitely don’t break the bank.


----------



## JoesGirl

Came home with these today   Have no experience with any of them   Would love reviews if you have them  
  are any of these a hard pass?

REVITALASH® COSMETICS RevitaLash® RevitaBrow® Conditioner Duo
ORIBE Gold Lust Shampoo & Conditioner Set
LAURA MERCIER Caviar Stick Eye Set


----------



## Susies71

toujours*chic said:


> The Keds platform sneakers are fully stocked online.
> 
> I bought the white/indigo to see- it is tricky with a big foot and white but thought it was worth a chance. I do not like bling on my sneaks or would have went with black and was not interested in pink.


Thanks.  That was one of my top picks!


----------



## KGracr22

Susies71 said:


> I am so easily influenced.  I bought the rails shirt thank you very much!  Did go a size up, I find they run small.  This is reminiscent of a navy they had a few years back but it was definitely a jacket


Yeah be careful when you wash them they can shrink a bit, the PJ's shrunk a lot especially


carolinemm said:


> If you're a big Nordstrom shopper I would bring it up with the store manager so that they're aware of how their stylists are "working" with customers and how it doesn't promote customer engagement or in-store sales. I was an intern for Nordstrom personal stylists in 2013 and recently had an appointment with my own PS and the whole point of setting up an appointment is to have them pull items for you and have the dressing room ready for you with your picks and their recommendations.
> 
> And then on top of that, to assist others while you have your "appointment", and make you feel uncomfortable for not wanting to miss out on hot items is just too much. If you like this SA/PS, you could set some expectations with them or better yet start fresh with a new personal stylist. I would let them know "Hey, I've got 60/90 minutes, I'd love to see X wish list, and your recommendations to try on before I have to head out" I'm over here rolling my eyes that you have to tell people how to do their job.
> 
> OK end rant. I'm sure she's a nice person and is trying her best, but your experiences make me cringe.


Yeah she's super nice and like I said I'm sure it's hard to juggle so much in the midst of the sale. I have spoken to the manager here and even the regional manager before, specifically about the political comment, and to be more specific it was harsh/racist and totally random so I wasn't just complaining about something small, and the regional manager seemed to care but the store manager did not at all. I've seen the store manager interact with customers on other occasions and they are very condescending, not Nordstrom level at all so I just avoid them. (not sure how they lasted so long)

I did tell her I had limited time and even showed up early to look at a few items not in the sale and I didn't indent to buy right now, she said she was pulling items right then but when I met her later there was one item on her rack. 

The other thing is they had all these signs for an icon day but when I asked what was special (alluding to the perks others have mentioned here) they said they weren't doing anything. So not sure if those were store specific. I did get a scratcher the other day when I picked up something curbside but sucks if they limited gifts somehow. That's not the end of the world for me but it just felt more transactional this year and not as fun.


----------



## toujours*chic

If looking for an elevated boat tote- this was a surprise winner. It is really well-made and thoughtfully constructed with organization in mind. I bought both black and white versions of the small size- love them both esp. at the NAS price. I plan to use as everyday bag instead of a purse for work. Bonus they came with nice satin dustbags which is usually not the case for these kinds of totes.


----------



## pixiejenna

buggiewomma said:


> Did you actually see them in person? I was curious about this because the colors do look really different online but the color name is the same, so I thought it might be a difference in the lighting/photos and not actually the shoes. I prefer more black since I already have rainbow glitter. Thanks!



Yes the low tops had more yellow/orange too them think like a black iridescent. The high tops were more solid black glitter with a slight silver twinge in the glitter reflection.


----------



## Westie lover

carolinemm said:


> Does anyone have a robe recommendation? I'm between these 3 and leaning towards the ugg one:
> 
> Ugg Karoline Robe
> 
> Giraffe at Home
> 
> Barefoot Dreams



I have both the Ugg and the BFD. As soon as I get home I toss the scrubs and slip into a robe. I’m all about comfort. The BFD has more give to it and has a soft cozy feel. The ugg has more structure and is also soft and cozy. You can’t go wrong with either.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Michelle1x

toujours*chic said:


> If looking for an elevated boat tote- this was a surprise winner. It is really well-made and thoughtfully constructed with organization in mind. I bought both black and white versions of the small size- love them both esp. at the NAS price. I plan to use as everyday bag instead of a purse for work. Bonus they came with nice satin dustbags which is usually not the case for these kinds of totes.
> 
> View attachment 5139944



I looked at this Dagny Dover bag and almost pulled the trigger, but last year I bought the TSD dolphin bag for the exact same purpose so I decided not to get this one.  The TSD Dolphin is almost too utilitarian and informal .. but still, with all the electronics we now carry around + the work from anywhere environment, heavy duty tote bags are a must, whereas 10 years ago I never needed to carry much of anything.


----------



## sabrunka

JoesGirl said:


> Came home with these today   Have no experience with any of them   Would love reviews if you have them
> are any of these a hard pass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139938


Great choices, all of them!! The caviar sticks last all day, no creasing.  Oribe makes amazing hair products, ive never had any complaints. I never used the revitabrow but I did use the lash serum and loved it (i ceased use though as it was darkening my eyelids). I never used the supergoop but always read rave reviews.


----------



## *Nikara

Two tops arrived this morning 

Nordstrom Signature - Asymmetric Mock Neck Top in Ivory Cloud


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-signature-asymmetric-mock-neck-top/5862934
		

OMG these are horrible!!! super see-through... I can see everything I wear underneath it!  The neck area has a double layer folded inwards and when worn I can see where the inner layer ends from the front.  Maybe the black would be better.  Aside from that, before I even tried it on, there's already a hole from a tear at the neck opening  

Halogen - Cutout Mock Neck Knit Top


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/halogen-cutout-mock-neck-knit-top/5871225
		

I couldn't get the black, so end up with the Pink Adobe color.  They are fitted but comfortable to wear.  Thinking if I should keep looking out for the black but the pink would be something different.


----------



## carolinemm

JoesGirl said:


> Came home with these today   Have no experience with any of them   Would love reviews if you have them
> are any of these a hard pass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139938


Oribe is my absolute favorite! I swear by the shampoo as I'm able to stretch out washing it an extra day with oribe vs any other pricey shampoo. Also the scent is lovely.


----------



## buggiewomma

pixiejenna said:


> Yes the low tops had more yellow/orange too them think like a black iridescent. The high tops were more solid black glitter with a slight silver twinge in the glitter reflection.


Thanks so much, this is really helpful!!


----------



## titania029

Club Monaco dress and Steve Madden mules in navy tweed. The dress is great, very flattering and forgiving fabric, and petite friendly (I'm 5'2). I like the shoes, went up 1/2 a size from my usual. They are still a little tight but doable. However, I think I'm returning, as I can't see myself wearing mules very much.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/club-monaco-twansia-stripe-side-twist-dress/5611524?origin=wishlist-personal
		




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/steve-madden-finn-chain-pointed-toe-mule-women/5916851?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=001


----------



## titania029

Kut from the Kloth boyfriend jeans and Ilse slip-on sneakers in army. The jeans are comfortable, but I feel like they make my hips look wider than they really are, maybe I should have sized down. The sneakers have great cushion, but they are rubbing my ankles in the back.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/kut-from-the-kloth-catherine-boyfriend-jeans-quicken-regular-petite/5888577?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=400
		




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/ilse-jacobsen-tulip-slip-on-sneaker-women/5906184?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=103


----------



## titania029

Lastly, the Spanx faux leather leggings. I sized up as the website recommended. They fit fine once they are on, and I like the look, but putting them on was a real struggle! I'm on the fence, as I don't like fighting with my clothes.

I also got this Supergoop powder set. I got a set a few years ago in a prior NAS sale, and it was one of my favorites. Very easy to use for some SPF protection.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/spanx-faux-leather-leggings-regular-petite/3828364?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=001
		


https://www.nordstrom.com/s/supergo...zedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=000


----------



## buggiewomma

For those interested in jenni Jayne sweaters, the Cabin sweater style is 30% off this weekend on her website.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

titania029 said:


> Lastly, the Spanx faux leather leggings. I sized up as the website recommended. They fit fine once they are on, and I like the look, but putting them on was a real struggle! I'm on the fence, as I don't like fighting with my clothes.
> 
> I also got this Supergoop powder set. I got a set a few years ago in a prior NAS sale, and it was one of my favorites. Very easy to use for some SPF protection.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/spanx-faux-leather-leggings-regular-petite/3828364?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=001
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/supergoop-resetting-powder-foundation-spf-35-set-50-value/5912964?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=000
> 
> View attachment 5139975


The leggings look nice on you.


----------



## JeninOrlando

Those Spanx leggings look awesome. I love mine


----------



## JoesGirl

sabrunka said:


> Great choices, all of them!! The caviar sticks last all day, no creasing.  Oribe makes amazing hair products, ive never had any complaints. I never used the revitabrow but I did use the lash serum and loved it (i ceased use though as it was darkening my eyelids). I never used the supergoop but always read rave reviews.



Thanks! I NEVER wear eye make up so I’m excited to try it out.  


carolinemm said:


> Oribe is my absolute favorite! I swear by the shampoo as I'm able to stretch out washing it an extra day with oribe vs any other pricey shampoo. Also the scent is lovely.



Ive totally fried my hair conducting my own experiments on it so I can use all the help I can get to restore it. Thank you.  


titania029 said:


> Club Monaco dress and Steve Madden mules in navy tweed. The dress is great, very flattering and forgiving fabric, and petite friendly (I'm 5'2). I like the shoes, went up 1/2 a size from my usual. They are still a little tight but doable. However, I think I'm returning, as I can't see myself wearing mules very much.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/club-monaco-twansia-stripe-side-twist-dress/5611524?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/steve-madden-finn-chain-pointed-toe-mule-women/5916851?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139964


Super cute on you! I love it.


----------



## palmbeachpink

KGracr22 said:


> I do the same thing, I get a big bottle of Redkin (moisturizing - brown bottle) from Ulta, lasts forever and use that before any other shampoo. Works like a charm! Try not to use drug store brands they will counteract the work the nicer brands are doing.



what does olaplex shampoo do? is it that amazing? do I need this now? lol  (have fine long hair) thx!


----------



## VSOP

toujours*chic said:


> If looking for an elevated boat tote- this was a surprise winner. It is really well-made and thoughtfully constructed with organization in mind. I bought both black and white versions of the small size- love them both esp. at the NAS price. I plan to use as everyday bag instead of a purse for work. Bonus they came with nice satin dustbags which is usually not the case for these kinds of totes.
> 
> View attachment 5139944



My SA recommended this bag to me also. I’m intrigued.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I placed my order yesterday morning, this was the most I have spent on NAS in years. Got all the birthday gifts (all my gfS are going to get candles)  and Xmas gift for hubby (Tom Ford cologne set). I got both CT palettes and the Bobbi brown, will decide which I want to keep. The shoes for my kiddo was sold out. And I order the spanx leggings just because! I haven’t worn the Halogen  leather pants I got last year so maybe the leggings are more wearable!
Also so debating to get the SW otk boots but I just bought another style from NM that is passed its 30 day return!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## KGracr22

palmbeachpink said:


> what does olaplex shampoo do? is it that amazing? do I need this now? lol  (have fine long hair) thx!


It's really well made, super moisturizing. The leave in and prewash treatment are the star products, they actually do a wonderful job repairing and hydrating your hair. I have long thick hair and it's been a product that deserves the hype


----------



## IslandBari

JoesGirl said:


> Thanks! I NEVER wear eye make up so I’m excited to try it out.
> 
> 
> Ive totally fried my hair conducting my own experiments on it so I can use all the help I can get to restore it. Thank you.
> 
> Super cute on you! I love it.


The Oribe Gold Lust line is wonderful.  I'd also recommend the Gold Lust Oil.  I use it the night before I wash my hair.  I also highly recommend Olaplex 3 to repair your hair.  I'm not crazy about any of the other Olaplex products, but the Perfector is amazing.


----------



## JeninOrlando

I just ordered the Olaplex 3 from Sephora. I have a lot of good hair products and i would like to try it out before I fully dive in


----------



## mgrant

JoesGirl said:


> Thanks! Just ordered a black for my husband.


Oh good! Glad I could help


----------



## Annisalelover

titania029 said:


> Club Monaco dress and Steve Madden mules in navy tweed. The dress is great, very flattering and forgiving fabric, and petite friendly (I'm 5'2). I like the shoes, went up 1/2 a size from my usual. They are still a little tight but doable. However, I think I'm returning, as I can't see myself wearing mules very much.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/club-monaco-twansia-stripe-side-twist-dress/5611524?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/steve-madden-finn-chain-pointed-toe-mule-women/5916851?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139964


Love the dress on you!


----------



## staceyjan

KGracr22 said:


> It's really well made, super moisturizing. The leave in and prewash treatment are the star products, they actually do a wonderful job repairing and hydrating your hair. I have long thick hair and it's been a product that deserves the hype


I love Olaplex and agree with the above. BUT, the price is the same as Sephora's site and the same at my salon!!! I stock up when Sephora has their 20% off code.  I just think it is frustrating that is a sale item.


----------



## nikki626

staceyjan said:


> I love Olaplex and agree with the above. BUT, the price is the same as Sephora's site and the same at my salon!!! I stock up when Sephora has their 20% off code.  I just think it is frustrating that is a sale item.



I love Olaplex.  I think some beauty items are just packaged deals not really "sale" items. I have not used the shampoo or conditioner before and look forward to giving it a shot. I have used the pre-shampoo and curl-enhancing products before.


----------



## bunnylou

staceyjan said:


> I love Olaplex and agree with the above. BUT, the price is the same as Sephora's site and the same at my salon!!! I stock up when Sephora has their 20% off code.  I just think it is frustrating that is a sale item.



IIRC, the Olaplex in the sale are bonus sizes. The bottle of treatment is definitely bigger.


----------



## kadya

staceyjan said:


> I love Olaplex and agree with the above. BUT, the price is the same as Sephora's site and the same at my salon!!! I stock up when Sephora has their 20% off code.  I just think it is frustrating that is a sale item.



I thought so too at first but I saw the No 3 was a full 8.5 oz instead of the 3.3 oz. I don’t spend enough at Sephora for 20% off so it’s a good deal for me, but if you are the highest tier of Sephora it comes pretty close to get 2 3.3 oz No 3’s, an 8.5 oz No 4, and 8.5 oz No 5 (about $90). It is 1.9 less oz of No 3 though and $5 more.


----------



## jennlt

staceyjan said:


> I love Olaplex and agree with the above. BUT, the price is the same as Sephora's site and the same at my salon!!! I stock up when Sephora has their 20% off code.  I just think it is frustrating that is a sale item.


The Olaplex No.3 Hair Perfector is a jumbo size in this set. It's 8.5 oz. instead of the usual 3.3 oz. and that makes the set a good deal if you use all three products.


----------



## rutabaga

First cancellation... Boll & Branch sheets. Kinda annoyed because they came back in stock this AM. Had I known I would’ve placed another order.


----------



## pursemonsoon

Stopped by my local Nordstrom for a very quick trip - picked up two items.

going to keep these near my WFH computer station to pamper In between zoom calls - 

Check out the Extra Lip Tint Lip Balm Set-$58 Value from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5914004





needed to refresh my hand sunscreen - 
Check out the Supergoop! Handscreen SPF 40 Sunscreen Duo-$52 Value from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/


Ordered these Kate Spade sunglasses online -
Check out the amberlynn 57mm square gradient butterfly sunglasses from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5920228


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Just got my first cancellation  The madewell bobble sweater in gold and the wit and wisdom bootcut jeans. Both were the only items I really wanted. Super bummed.


----------



## cmm62

KGracr22 said:


> SA Expectation question -
> 
> So my SA is great but I've sent her my wishlist for for the past few years, make an appt the day of the sale and she doesn't start pulling items until I arrive at the store. I'm kinda bothered by this because 1. I make the wishlist in advanced in hopes she gets the items before they sell out (and 1/2 of them were gone in store by time I got there) - this also results in having to place an online order at the store, that's ok but if they were pulled earlier I wouldn't have had to do that 2. it wastes my time. I would think she would pull them before I got there so I can look over them, buy them and get out of the store. 3. it just seems unorganized, we have to walk around and find everything, I gave up on a few items because I just didn't want to go back to another floor to grab them
> 
> Also she takes other customers as I walk around with her, she will talk to them and get other sizes if they ask and then ring them up.
> 
> Is this wrong to ask that I get a little more attention if I set up and appointment?


This is totally not what she should do - I’ve done a few appts with different SAs and everything is pulled and in a dressing room. While I’m trying things on she leaves for a bit and probably helps other customers but that’s ok because I’m taking my time trying things on. Your SA should absolutely be doing this and I’d tell her that’s how you’d like it structured moving forward. It’s a super nice experience and she should be giving that to you especially since you seem very loyal!


----------



## tripamy

I've heard nothing about 15 items I ordered Wednesday (I'm Ambassador). The frustrating thing is that I've watched many of the items sell out, even some that I could have picked up in my local store, but didn't because I didn't want to double order. I guess it's just stuff, but getting no updates is annoying.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## coffeecup1828

titania029 said:


> Club Monaco dress and Steve Madden mules in navy tweed. The dress is great, very flattering and forgiving fabric, and petite friendly (I'm 5'2). I like the shoes, went up 1/2 a size from my usual. They are still a little tight but doable. However, I think I'm returning, as I can't see myself wearing mules very much.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/club-monaco-twansia-stripe-side-twist-dress/5611524?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/steve-madden-finn-chain-pointed-toe-mule-women/5916851?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139964



This dress looks so great on you!

I bought this dress also and love it. We have different body types and the dress works for us both, so I highly highly recommend it to everyone! You’re right, super forgiving fabric, and the tie skirt is fully adjustable. It’s a great purchase and looks more luxe than the $75 price imo. Also good for women (like myself) who dress modestly for religious reasons.


----------



## *Nikara

coffeecup1828 said:


> This dress looks so great on you!
> 
> I bought this dress also and love it. We have different body types and the dress works for us both, so I highly highly recommend it to everyone! You’re right, super forgiving fabric, and the tie skirt is fully adjustable. It’s a great purchase and looks more luxe than the $75 price imo. Also good for women (like myself) who dress modestly for religious reasons.



Oh no.. my will power is weakening.... I keep telling myself I don't need another dress but now I really want it!!  The only thing holding me back is that my size is OOS, lol!


----------



## cmm62

carolinemm said:


> Does anyone have a robe recommendation? I'm between these 3 and leaning towards the ugg one:
> 
> Ugg Karoline Robe
> 
> Giraffe at Home
> 
> Barefoot Dreams


I have a BFD and my husband has an UGG robe. I wish I had an UGG one


----------



## Mapia57

nikki626 said:


> Here are a couple of items that I got and like.
> Frame Sweatshirt.. soft on inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139804
> 
> 
> BB Dakota sweater/jacket wrap coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139805
> 
> Free People jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139810
> 
> This jacket is sort of a rough material soft on inside though. Its a washed faded black


The Free People jacket looks amazing on you!


----------



## HavPlenty

One of my items was delivered todayby UPS. Still waiting for my pick up items to be ready. Im very happy with these booties. The left one was a bear to get on for some reason. Once they were on they fit perfectly and are comfortable to walk around in. I am extremely happy with this purchase.


----------



## JetGirl216

KathrynS said:


> Yay, my big order is ready so I can go get it tonight. Only one cancellation, which is annoying because it was in stock most of the day yesterday.  But it was just a cheap bracelet so guess I’d prefer that over something else.
> 
> Only two items left to ship and both are still in stock.
> 
> For restocks are we thinking the site is only updating in the early morning or have there been sporadic pop backs?


I think it might be sporadic restocks. For instance, I noticed the Rag & Bone Slim Boyfriend Jeans come back in stock this evening in limited quantities (sizes 26, 30, and 33).


----------



## rutabaga

coffeecup1828 said:


> This dress looks so great on you!
> 
> I bought this dress also and love it. We have different body types and the dress works for us both, so I highly highly recommend it to everyone! You’re right, super forgiving fabric, and the tie skirt is fully adjustable. It’s a great purchase and looks more luxe than the $75 price imo. Also good for women (like myself) who dress modestly for religious reasons.





*Nikara said:


> Oh no.. my will power is weakening.... I keep telling myself I don't need another dress but now I really want it!!  The only thing holding me back is that my size is OOS, lol!



Would you ladies say this dress runs TTS? I’m waiting for mine but who knows if it’ll actually ship. This and the Frame crisscross dress are my most wanted items.


----------



## JoesGirl

IslandBari said:


> The Oribe Gold Lust line is wonderful.  I'd also recommend the Gold Lust Oil.  I use it the night before I wash my hair.  I also highly recommend Olaplex 3 to repair your hair.  I'm not crazy about any of the other Olaplex products, but the Perfector is amazing.


I’ll che the oil out, thank you! I bought the Olaplex set at last years NAS and liked it well enough, I just wanted To try something different this year.  I love the number 3, I’ve been using it once A week for the past month and my hair is in pretty good shape considering the mess I‘ve put it through.   


*Nikara said:


> Oh no.. my will power is weakening.... I keep telling myself I don't need another dress but now I really want it!!  The only thing holding me back is that my size is OOS, lol!



Get it girl! 


Mapia57 said:


> The Free People jacket looks amazing on you!


Totally agree, the jacket looks great on you!


----------



## piosavsfan

Not knowing what will ship or not is so frustrating. I definitely overspent but I still want my stuff!


----------



## *Nikara

rutabaga said:


> Would you ladies say this dress runs TTS? I’m waiting for mine but who knows if it’ll actually ship. This and the Frame crisscross dress are my most wanted items.



I wish I could help you, I am not sure myself.  I was thinking of getting the size small as that's my normal size and I assume it would have some stretch to hold the extra fat I added from covid


----------



## coffeecup1828

*Nikara said:


> I wish I could help you, I am not sure myself.  I was thinking of getting the size small as that's my normal size and I assume it would have some stretch to hold the extra fat I added from covid


Yes! Tts! I’m a solid 6 sometimes 8 in dresses due to my bust, and a size 27  in pants. Got the M it’s perfect. I would go by your shirt size more than your pant size, as I was able to tighten the wrap part of the skirt to fit me (it was too loose at first). Stretchy ponte fabric that accommodated my girls just fine so I assume it’ll accommodate a rounder tush too


----------



## HavPlenty

titania029 said:


> Lastly, the Spanx faux leather leggings. I sized up as the website recommended. They fit fine once they are on, and I like the look, but putting them on was a real struggle! I'm on the fence, as I don't like fighting with my clothes.
> 
> I also got this Supergoop powder set. I got a set a few years ago in a prior NAS sale, and it was one of my favorites. Very easy to use for some SPF protection.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/spanx-faux-leather-leggings-regular-petite/3828364?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=001
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/supergoop-resetting-powder-foundation-spf-35-set-50-value/5912964?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=000
> 
> View attachment 5139975


These look so good!


----------



## rutabaga

coffeecup1828 said:


> Yes! Tts! I’m a solid 6 sometimes 8 in dresses due to my bust, and a size 27  in pants. Got the M it’s perfect. I would go by your shirt size more than your pant size, as I was able to tighten the wrap part of the skirt to fit me (it was too loose at first). Stretchy ponte fabric that accommodated my girls just fine so I assume it’ll accommodate a rounder tush too


Ok thank you! I’m a size 6/8 and ordered the M. Hoping it ships because I’ve seen it alternate between being in and out of stock.


----------



## rutabaga

rutabaga said:


> First cancellation... Boll & Branch sheets. Kinda annoyed because they came back in stock this AM. Had I known I would’ve placed another order.



They popped back in stock so I reordered. I would’ve preferred being put on backorder rather than cancelled, but I’ll try again. Used another double points day because I snagged the plum Longchamp tote earlier this afternoon.


----------



## titania029

I'm in between small and medium, and I got the small. It fits fine, but perhaps I would be a little more comfortable in the medium. I think the medium would work well for you.



rutabaga said:


> Would you ladies say this dress runs TTS? I’m waiting for mine but who knows if it’ll actually ship. This and the Frame crisscross dress are my most wanted items.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## vivi24

Some good news with shipping: my 10 item order that I placed on Friday at midnight has shipped! Although in 3 separate shipments.


----------



## dove221

Fashion is Art said:


> Here goes
> 
> I am not used to taking selfies and as I’m in the middle of a house move the only mirror available is the unflattering one
> 
> The darker jean is the FRAME Le Garçon, the bottom pic lighter colored  one is the AG Farrah.  The AGs are 3/4 years old.  I sized down two sizes in the Frames and I never normally do this...


They look great! Thank you for posting!


----------



## cmm62

*Nikara said:


> Two tops arrived this morning
> 
> Nordstrom Signature - Asymmetric Mock Neck Top in Ivory Cloud
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-signature-asymmetric-mock-neck-top/5862934
> 
> 
> OMG these are horrible!!! super see-through... I can see everything I wear underneath it!  The neck area has a double layer folded inwards and when worn I can see where the inner layer ends from the front.  Maybe the black would be better.  Aside from that, before I even tried it on, there's already a hole from a tear at the neck opening
> 
> Halogen - Cutout Mock Neck Knit Top
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/halogen-cutout-mock-neck-knit-top/5871225
> 
> 
> I couldn't get the black, so end up with the Pink Adobe color.  They are fitted but comfortable to wear.  Thinking if I should keep looking out for the black but the pink would be something different.


Thanks for this review. I’ve been stalking the asymmetric top and will now no longer do so lol!


----------



## *Nikara

cmm62 said:


> Thanks for this review. I’ve been stalking the asymmetric top and will now no longer do so lol!



Welcome!  I think black might be better in terms of the see-through issue, but I do question the quality and durability of the material.


----------



## *Nikara

coffeecup1828 said:


> Yes! Tts! I’m a solid 6 sometimes 8 in dresses due to my bust, and a size 27  in pants. Got the M it’s perfect. I would go by your shirt size more than your pant size, as I was able to tighten the wrap part of the skirt to fit me (it was too loose at first). Stretchy ponte fabric that accommodated my girls just fine so I assume it’ll accommodate a rounder tush too





titania029 said:


> I'm in between small and medium, and I got the small. It fits fine, but perhaps I would be a little more comfortable in the medium. I think the medium would work well for you.



I caught the medium pop back in stock!  Hopefully it won't get cancelled!!


----------



## Fashion is Art

Annisalelover said:


> Thank you for posting.  I really like the color and fit of the Frame le garçon.   Hmmm, I thought I was done shopping!


Just to note these are Frame Le Garçon that I bought in a different sale, I think the AS ones might be a little darker... the fit should be the same though...  I really love them as they are so comfortable and are my new go to jeans


----------



## sabrunka

I woke up to a shipping notification of my rag and bone wool coat!! Wow, I truly expected that to cancel


----------



## carolswin

After years of playing this game I still cannot figure how their shipping process works. I expected to spend a few days in “getting ready” status as years past but the random plucking of items is a new one for me. I made two large orders at 3 am Friday (13 and 16 items) and so far I’ve received three shipping notifications on singular items and one cancellation. It’s like someone just says, “Here’s a black tshirt. We’ll send it to (spins the wheel) Carol in Tennessee!”

May the shipping gods show favor on us all today


----------



## sabrunka

carolswin said:


> After years of playing this game I still cannot figure how their shipping process works. I expected to spend a few days in “getting ready” status as years past but the random plucking of items is a new one for me. I made two large orders at 3 am Friday (13 and 16 items) and so far I’ve received three shipping notifications on singular items and one cancellation. It’s like someone just says, “Here’s a black tshirt. We’ll send it to (spins the wheel) Carol in Tennessee!”
> 
> May the shipping gods show favor on us all today



I think a lot of stuff is shipping directly from the vendor!!  One of my orders had bombas socks shipped alone, then a bunch of nordstrom brand and blondo together, and the remaining waiting items are all Wayf.


----------



## limom

Regarding The Olaplex, I have highly processed hair, (highlight, low lights color regular color) I use the entire line and I love everything except the leave in conditioner which I am allergic to.
It makes a huge difference between fried hair and soft and manageable hair.
The smell is sweet (think sugar).
Highly recommend if you lighten your hair.
Thanks to the posters who made the math. I will order the set


----------



## rutabaga

Ugh my Vince camel coatigan was cancelled


----------



## sabrunka

rutabaga said:


> Ugh my Vince camel coatigan was cancelled


What!! Didnt you order it right when it restocked?? I dont understand!


----------



## raylyn

rutabaga said:


> Ugh my Vince camel coatigan was cancelled


I'm waiting for mine to be cancelled. It's still in process even though it has been in and out of stock several times already.


----------



## rutabaga

sabrunka said:


> What!! Didnt you order it right when it restocked?? I dont understand!



Yes! I ordered after it was restocked in all sizes Friday 10:30am. I don’t understand either, but I don’t plan on reordering. I feel like I wasted a double-point day... all that’s shipped so far is one pair of Natori underwear, the Bb eyeshadow sticks and the Vince pima cotton dress, which is getting increasingly negative reviews. Wondering if I should just reorder my most wanted items and pay the $20 extra for shipping.


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> Regarding The Olaplex, I have highly processed hair, (highlight, low lights color regular color) I use the entire line and I love everything except the leave in conditioner which I am allergic to.
> It makes a huge difference between fried hair and soft and manageable hair.
> The smell is sweet (think sugar).
> Highly recommend if you lighten your hair.
> Thanks to the posters who made the math. I will order the set


I'm in the same boat. Have used the OLAPLEX/Hair Perfector for years. I still have hair so it must be working


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## mgrant

sabrunka said:


> I think a lot of stuff is shipping directly from the vendor!!  One of my orders had bombas socks shipped alone, then a bunch of nordstrom brand and blondo together, and the remaining waiting items are all Wayf.


Last year, the stuff I ordered from Ugg, Vince, All Saints and Paige all shipped directly from the vendor, so I wouldn't be surprised if that's the case this year for many non-nordstrom brands.


----------



## grietje

My shoes arrived but the rest is still ‘getting ready’.  I texted with CS yesterday and he/she wrote I should still expect everything by my promise date of 7/22.  We shall see… (NOT holding breath)


----------



## joyjooy

I received my Frame Le Lexington Chelsea Boot in Whiskey Suede, and wow, are they gorgeous. The heel is the perfect height at around 2" as I can't wear heels any higher. As it is Frame, the price is a bit higher.  The boots are still available for early access members. Highly recommend.


----------



## joyjooy

buggiewomma said:


> The daydreamer band tees are really nice - 100% cotton and very soft. They hold up well since they are not a poly blend (no pilling!). They are *almost* as nice as the madeworn band tees, so relatively speaking they are a good deal (ha!). I want the Queen tee!


I received the Daydreamer Kiss World Tour Graphic tee, and it is genuinely the perfect graphic tee. Very soft and falls so well on my body.


----------



## joyjooy

nikki626 said:


> Here are a couple of items that I got and like.
> Frame Sweatshirt.. soft on inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139804
> 
> 
> BB Dakota sweater/jacket wrap coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139805
> 
> Free People jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139810
> 
> This jacket is sort of a rough material soft on inside though. Its a washed faded black


Wow you picked some great items. The sweatshirt looks great on you. I ended up returning mine as I felt the extra detail on the shoulders doesn't really compliment my shape.


----------



## joyjooy

buggiewomma said:


> Okay, here are my p448s with various lace tying. Looks like on the high tops, I have used just knots (ie, the way they came) - probably because they don't fall off my feet even super loose. Low rainbow glitter I have a tiny half bow on one side and just a knot on the other, and the last pair with the thick wide glitter laces I just tie like normal (I like the bow with the wider laces).
> Thank you all for letting me deep dive nerd out into my fancy sneaker collection while pretending its a favor for you all.
> 
> View attachment 5139813


Gorgeous! I am thinking about purchasing a pair, but still on the fence. I owned a pair of Golden Goose sneakers but ended up selling them as they were not as comfortable.


----------



## piosavsfan

I ordered most of my stuff midnight Friday. The only thing that's shipped so far is the Slip Moonlight hair ties.


----------



## tripamy

I posted last night about placing a big order Wednesday, and hearing nothing so far...being fair, woke up this morning to everything having shipped except the Vince camel coatigan!


----------



## englishprof

joyjooy said:


> I received the Daydreamer Kiss World Tour Graphic tee, and it is genuinely the perfect graphic tee. Very soft and falls so well on my body.


I'm contemplating the Grateful Dead one . Is it TTS/generous fit, or do you recommend sizing up? Enjoy!!


----------



## jblady

tripamy said:


> I posted last night about placing a big order Wednesday, and hearing nothing so far...being fair, woke up this morning to everything having shipped except the Vince camel coatigan!


I’m still waiting for my large order to ship from Wednesday and midsize from Friday.


----------



## Susies71

I had my first cancellations. One was the navy spanx skort which is not even in the sale but since I missed the NAS black ones, I thought I would order to try for size . The 2nd & 3rd I decided to order before the sale went public to try out, the fendi sunglasses & the black all saints moto, guess they weren’t meant to be, because I’m not stalking something I wasn’t sure of to start. From now expedited shipping is the way to go….I also wasted double points day


----------



## houseof999

I can't catch the only BFD cardigan I want! Everytime I get notice it's back in stock it's sold out again by the time I click it to get to the site.


----------



## mgrant

Everything from my initial order I made on Friday just shipped - all together too, not separately, which was a nice surprise.


----------



## JoesGirl

englishprof said:


> I'm contemplating the Grateful Dead one . Is it TTS/generous fit, or do you recommend sizing up? Enjoy!!



I ordered the Def Leopard one in small and already wore it.  Love it.


----------



## Landra

rutabaga said:


> Yes! I ordered after it was restocked in all sizes Friday 10:30am. I don’t understand either, but I don’t plan on reordering. I feel like I wasted a double-point day... all that’s shipped so far is one pair of Natori underwear, the Bb eyeshadow sticks and the Vince pima cotton dress, which is getting increasingly negative reviews. Wondering if I should just reorder my most wanted items and pay the $20 extra for shipping.





JoesGirl said:


> I ordered the Def Leopard one in small and already wore it.  Love it.


Did anyone order the vince bona slides?


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## HM1983

I got my first cancelation. It was the Rails white shirt with hearts on it. I didn't even notice it until I saw it posted here. I'm hoping I can catch it on a restock. I haven't done expedited shipping on any of my orders, so I have a feeling I'll have some more cancelations come through


----------



## Susies71

My daughter who used to work at Nordstrom, said to call & ask to undo your double points & they would.  The cancellations make a huge difference in that day! I’m going to try tomorrow. Just tried, I can’t do it because I did purchase other things that day that went through


----------



## LVChanelLISA

I’m an ambassador and ordered online right at Midnight on Wednesday. Everything I ordered has arrived except 4 pairs of ugg slippers. They are still in the getting ready stage. Has anyone else from that time frame gotten the ugg slippers They ordered? Or do we think they are shipping directly from the manufacturer and are taking longer?

Just to give an idea of the scenario- I ordered other shoes at the same time and they all shipped... but no uggs. Thanks for any insight!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

HM1983 said:


> I got my first cancelation. It was the Rails white shirt with hearts on it. I didn't even notice it until I saw it posted here. I'm hoping I can catch it on a restock. I haven't done expedited shipping on any of my orders, so I have a feeling I'll have some more cancelations come through


I saw this shirt yesterday in the Burlington, MA store.  I think it was a size small.


----------



## rutabaga

Has anyone received their Frame dress in the mail yet? I’m wondering if this is shipping from the brand since it wasn’t eligible for instore pickup.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Susies71 said:


> I had my first cancellations. One was the navy spanx skort which is not even in the sale but since I missed the NAS black ones, I thought I would order to try for size . The 2nd & 3rd I decided to order before the sale went public to try out, the fendi sunglasses & the black all saints moto, guess they weren’t meant to be, because I’m not stalking something I wasn’t sure of to start. From now expedited shipping is the way to go….I also wasted double points day


Which Fendi sunglasses did you order?  I thought I saw a pair in a preview somewhere that had the logo all over the lenses, but I haven’t been able to find them since the sale started.


----------



## HM1983

leopardgirl0123 said:


> I saw this shirt yesterday in the Burlington, MA store.  I think it was a size small.


Thanks! I was able to order an x-small that just came back into stock, so fingers crossed it ships!


----------



## mpls_doodle

englishprof said:


> I'm contemplating the Grateful Dead one . Is it TTS/generous fit, or do you recommend sizing up? Enjoy!!


They are definitely a generous fit. Their stuff is slightly oversized so if anything you could consider sizing down. Def don’t size up


----------



## orchidsuns

LVChanelLISA said:


> I’m an ambassador and ordered online right at Midnight on Wednesday. Everything I ordered has arrived except 4 pairs of ugg slippers. They are still in the getting ready stage. Has anyone else from that time frame gotten the ugg slippers They ordered? Or do we think they are shipping directly from the manufacturer and are taking longer?
> 
> Just to give an idea of the scenario- I ordered other shoes at the same time and they all shipped... but no uggs. Thanks for any insight!


I ordered 2 ugg slippers (the slides and the regular slippers) on Friday and both shipped. One was with expedited shipping though.


----------



## Susies71

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Which Fendi sunglasses did you order?  I thought I saw a pair in a preview somewhere that had the logo all over the lenses, but I haven’t been able to find them since the sale started.


These beauties!

FENDI 52mm Gradient Square Sunglasses


----------



## buggiewomma

joyjooy said:


> Gorgeous! I am thinking about purchasing a pair, but still on the fence. I owned a pair of Golden Goose sneakers but ended up selling them as they were not as comfortable.


I can help with some comparison opinions.... Golden Goose (which I also have a couple pairs of) are definitely a thick, high-quality, breaking-in-absolutely-required type of sneaker. They start really snug and form to your foot. (I wear mine loose but even still, they are snug and formed to my foot compared to all of my other sneakers). 
They also have more of a sophisticated, chic vibe (even when they have sparkles/graffiti/animal prints), whereas p448s are more of a high-end surfer shoe. They have terry cloth, super-soft liners and require zero breaking in. They are just looser and super comfy right out of the box. They have more of a CA vibe... "I am somehow wealthy even though I never work, surfed this morning, and didn't have time to find socks before slipping on my sneakers lined in towel material to wick the sea and sand off of my beautifully tanned feet."
I love both brands, but p448s are definitely less pretentious, more casual, and WAY more forgiving in terms of ease of wear. You should definitely try them. I would always recommend p448 over GG for someone wanting to deep dive into fancy sneakers without all the fuss.


----------



## buggiewomma

englishprof said:


> I'm contemplating the Grateful Dead one . Is it TTS/generous fit, or do you recommend sizing up? Enjoy!!


generous! Don't size up. Size down if you want a slimmer fit.


----------



## buggiewomma

Okay, so a couple days ago I finally caved and ordered the VB check camp jacket in both 6 (TTS) and 8. Personally, I was disappointed because they are so thin and lightweight (and good god, enough with the polyester liners on expensive jackets.... I am so done with slimy poly against my skin!!). However, the fit was darling - and for anyone looking to spend $400 on a thin cotton jacket (HAHAHA), the design was pretty spectacular. I will be returning.

I went to the store yesterday for the first time this year and what fun I had in designer sunglasses. The SA was literally ringing up $1000 of sunnies for me (2 pairs of Guccis, 1 Tom Ford), and I had a sudden "what TF am I doing?" moment, put my hands up in the air and backed away right in the middle of her polishing them. I was like "I need a minute" and walked backwards over to the kids department to breathe for a second. Ended up leaving with none of them because I already have 5(!) pairs in the mail on their way to me. I was proud of myself but also felt like a complete idiot. Normally I am more composed in public, but those damn sunnies had me downright floundering. It was embarrassing and I am glad it's over.


----------



## *Nikara

Does anyone know if the promotion is still happening?  On the 16th I saw the promotion still showing up on the site at the pick up selection, but I don't see it showing up anymore.



Edited:  I just ended a confusing on-line chat with Nordstorm and basically he said if the promotion doesn't show up when ordering then it is no longer live and so according to him it's already over.  When I asked why the catalog shows Jul 16-18 as promotional period.  He just ignored my question.....  The webpage on the catalog (nordstrom.com/cardmember-pickup ) didn't lead to anywhere as well.... oh well.


----------



## nikki626

joyjooy said:


> Wow you picked some great items. The sweatshirt looks great on you. I ended up returning mine as I felt the extra detail on the shoulders doesn't really compliment my shape.


Thank you. I was afraid I would look like a Star Trek character in that sweatshirt as I have broad shoulders but I really like it


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## sabrunka

nikki626 said:


> Thank you. I was afraid I would look like a Star Trek character in that sweatshirt as I have broad shoulders but I really like it


Lol!!! I worried the same thing, I didnt want to look intergalactic. It does look fab on you. Im waiting/hoping theyll go on sale further in the coming months.


----------



## englishprof

mpls_doodle said:


> They are definitely a generous fit. Their stuff is slightly oversized so if anything you could consider sizing down. Def don’t size up


Awesome!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## englishprof

buggiewomma said:


> generous! Don't size up. Size down if you want a slimmer fit.


Greato!! So appreciate that!!


----------



## englishprof

*Nikara said:


> Does anyone know if the promotion is still happening?  On the 16th I saw the promotion still showing up on the site at the pick up selection, but I don't see it showing up anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140517


I wondered the same, since it's no longer popping up immediately, but it does say through the 18th, so I'm hoping . . .


----------



## cmm62

So far I feel pretty lucky because my shipping and order pick up has been seamless. That said I’m still waiting on clothing to ship that pops in and out of stock - nothing will be that big of a bummer if it doesn’t ship.

Waiting on: Pendleton throw pillows, good American black sweater tie front dress, Paige jeans and club Monaco dress. I went in today and saw the latter and liked the material but had to order my size - would be good for work with a blazer over it. Anyone get this? I’m also waiting on my minnetonka slippers but they shipped already

CLUB MONACO Kaytee Sleeveless Sweater Dress




from the store I picked up blankets, aveda botanical repair set, nars blush set, baby yoda hoodie (good quality!), tucker and tate fern sweatsuit set (good quality) and these sneakers for my daughter - even better in person, def recommend to others with little girls or toddlers.

SEE KAI RUN Kristin Sneaker




I also got the atelier cologne set, the scents are absolutely lovely and the the packaging is so nice and pretty. Thank you to the person who said they liked these scents/company.

I’m done for now unless the Smythe blazer comes back in stock (a girl can dream!)


----------



## palmbeachpink

*Nikara said:


> Does anyone know if the promotion is still happening?  On the 16th I saw the promotion still showing up on the site at the pick up selection, but I don't see it showing up anymore.



saw it online too and then it disappeared, strange - randomly saved fine print in my notes to remember dates - would expect nordies to honor - hth


*Get a $10 Reward*
This offer is non-transferable and tied to your rewards account. Limited to Nordstrom credit and debit cardmembers. Notes awarded on or about August 6. If a customer cancels their qualifying order, the customer will no longer receive the $10 Bonus Note. If Nordstrom initiates the cancel, the customer will continue to qualify for the $10 Bonus Note. Limit of one per customer per day. Eligible Bonus Note(s) for this offer will not exceed a combined total of $30. Bonus Note expires October 5, 2021. May not be available in all areas. This offer is limited to available merchandise in the store you designate for pickup. Nordstrom employees are not eligible for this offer. For complete program details, go to nordstrom.com/nordyterms.


----------



## *Nikara

englishprof said:


> I wondered the same, since it's no longer popping up immediately, but it does say through the 18th, so I'm hoping . . .





palmbeachpink said:


> saw it online too and then it disappeared, strange - randomly saved fine print in my notes to remember dates - would expect nordies to honor - hth
> 
> 
> *Get a $10 Reward*
> This offer is non-transferable and tied to your rewards account. Limited to Nordstrom credit and debit cardmembers. Notes awarded on or about August 6. If a customer cancels their qualifying order, the customer will no longer receive the $10 Bonus Note. If Nordstrom initiates the cancel, the customer will continue to qualify for the $10 Bonus Note. Limit of one per customer per day. Eligible Bonus Note(s) for this offer will not exceed a combined total of $30. Bonus Note expires October 5, 2021. May not be available in all areas. This offer is limited to available merchandise in the store you designate for pickup. Nordstrom employees are not eligible for this offer. For complete program details, go to nordstrom.com/nordyterms.



The guy I was chatting online with said the promotion is no longer live if it doesn't show up when ordering.  He said he called his supervisor to check as well and pretty much the same thing,  said he won't honor the promotion.  He kinda ignored me when I pointed out the promotional period stated on the catalog...


----------



## buggiewomma

nikki626 said:


> Thank you. I was afraid I would look like a Star Trek character in that sweatshirt as I have broad shoulders but I really like it


Star Trek fashion is totally underrated.


----------



## pinkgirl713

The stores have so many orders they are taking literally days to even look for the items so that’s probably why they stopped the promo and by the time they go to fill the orders, the stuff is sold out in store. It’s a complete mess this year unfortunately and with the stock issues, it’s just a really bad sale this year ovreally. I’m on 7-8 canceled orders now so it seems like they can’t even fill orders then all of a sudden restock the stuff hours later. Like I said, this year is a hot mess and disappointment. They need to get it together. I’ve shopped the sale for years and never have seen anything like this, even last year during COVID wasn’t bad. I’m hopeful they will figure it out.


----------



## Landra

Landra said:


> Did anyone order the vince bona slides?


Did you receive them?


----------



## Susies71

I received my Wednesday midnight expedited shipping order today.  General perception good.  Love the concert t’s by daydreamer etc.  the kiss one is not as long as others so may not keep.  Really thrilled with the Janis Joplin one, it’s like a faded peach tie dye, beautiful.  Mine must have come from huge fulfillment center because everything was plastic wrapped except the shoes!  I will try to post some of the items.  The shoes were a pleasant surprise.  I wanted the platform keds but they were gone first day of icon.  Since I have been able to snatch them since, we will see, but I liked these converse more than I thought.  There are two Rolling Stones t shirts, the darker one is from 1989 Tour, my brother went

DAYDREAMER Women's Def Leppard Too Late for Love Long Sleeve Crop Graphic Tee
DAYDREAMER Women's Rolling Stones Graphic Tee


----------



## nikki626

buggiewomma said:


> Star Trek fashion is totally underrated.


LOLLL!!!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

*Nikara said:


> The guy I was chatting online with said the promotion is no longer live if it doesn't show up when ordering.  He said he called his supervisor to check as well and pretty much the same thing,  said he won't honor the promotion.  He kinda ignored me when I pointed out the promotional period stated on the catalog...



save fine print posted above and call on august 6th and see what they say - usually CS is great but with everything, it depends on the person you get + believe calling is best - they should honor, especially given it's only for card holders - also, they definitely do these offers numerous times but can't remember if it's during NAS or Christmas time, perhaps someone of sound mind on here can remember, lol


----------



## Fashion is Art

Did anyone order the Aquatalia Hayley platform loafer? I was wondering how it fits? Or did anyone see it in person? Thanks...


----------



## palmbeachpink

pinkgirl713 said:


> The stores have so many orders they are taking literally days to even look for the items so that’s probably why they stopped the promo and by the time they go to fill the orders, the stuff is sold out in store. It’s a complete mess this year unfortunately and with the stock issues, it’s just a really bad sale this year ovreally. I’m on 7-8 canceled orders now so it seems like they can’t even fill orders then all of a sudden restock the stuff hours later. Like I said, this year is a hot mess and disappointment. They need to get it together. I’ve shopped the sale for years and never have seen anything like this, even last year during COVID wasn’t bad. I’m hopeful they will figure it out.



do you have a customer relations manager at your store? call main line and ask - i'm in the northeast atm + not shopping my "home" store and he called me before and after sale started - he said he can often find cancelled items, help in general and was very pleasant, never had anyone call me in years prior - he put a goody bag in my store pick up order today too


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Littlebirdy44

Sophia1025 said:


> Looks like both colors are available right now.


Oh no!! I missed it. Darn! Thank you, I’ll keep checking.


----------



## chloethelovely

Well, I owe some of you ladies a GIANT thank you... I ordered the Rive Gauche bra for pick up at my local store. Someone here mentioned it, and it turns out that I loved the bra.  So thanks for the recommendation! I went in this morning to pick it up and to redeem my lunch coupon.  I wasn't handed a scratcher, even though the store was dead and I was there 15 minutes after they opened.  I asked for a scratcher and the sales rep handed me one.  I won Third Prize: Creme de la Mer Moisturizing Cream.  And it's huge (8.4 oz)! Now I just have to figure out the whole claim process!


----------



## sabrunka

chloethelovely said:


> Well, I owe some of you ladies a GIANT thank you... I ordered the Rive Gauche bra for pick up at my local store. Someone here mentioned it, and it turns out that I loved the bra.  So thanks for the recommendation! I went in this morning to pick it up and to redeem my lunch coupon.  I wasn't handed a scratcher, even though the store was dead and I was there 15 minutes after they opened.  I asked for a scratcher and the sales rep handed me one.  I won Third Prize: Creme de la Mer Moisturizing Cream.  And it's huge (8.4 oz)! Now I just have to figure out the whole claim process!


Oh wow!!! Congrats! Thats so awesome, I love seeing people actually win this stuff!


----------



## JeninOrlando

i dont know if anyone is buying the Natori Feather bra, but they are 45 in the sale and 30 at Nordstrom rack. Not all of the colors are the same, but still


----------



## aureliebr

All of my cancelled items are now back in stock *eyeroll*
In years pat I would have rushed to reorder--this year I am just annoyed they don't put the items on a waitlist to fulfil.  I'm taking it as a sign I don't need them!  I do have two pairs of sale (but not NAS) jeans on the way that I placed with my NAS items.  The jeans shipped but the NAS items are still in purgatory.  I went to Nordstrom Flagship NYC yesterday to browse around and there was very, very little stock other than beauty items.


----------



## toujours*chic

JoesGirl said:


> I ordered the Def Leopard one in small and already wore it.  Love it.


I bought gray Def Leppard and the AC/DC- both long sleeve-


----------



## englishprof

Just did CS chat and was told that the $10 note with curbside pickup is still current (through today).  Here's the screenshot I've saved if helpful to anyone :


----------



## Kapster

I did my online shopping on Friday; haven't received anything yet but I also haven't had any cancellations. Fingers crossed...


Danskos, heard good things about these: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5896920
BP leggings, for lounging around the house: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5663649
CALPAK, I love how there's a shoe compartment on this duffle: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5621999
On sneakers, I've been curious about this brand: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5139768
L'occitane, I actually purchased two of these sets in-store and did not realize there was a GWP if I'd purchased online! Oh well: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5578322
Longchamp expandable, my current one is on its last legs and I loved the olive green color: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/3503282
Boy Smells candles: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5913321
Zella joggers, another color of the pair I purchased last year and love: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5556196
BP cloud fleece, thought this pattern was cute and hopefully one of the cloud items fits me: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5852393
BP cloud turtleneck: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5673223

Still keeping my eyes peeled for a bunch of sold out items, none of which I could find in-store on Friday either. The Splendid cardigan is gone in all colors, same with the Halogen tanks! RL coat seems to have completely disappeared. But I'm fine being patient and hoping for pop-backs


----------



## JoesGirl

toujours*chic said:


> I bought gray Def Leppard and the AC/DC- both long sleeve-



I have to say I prefer the long sleeve.  Misses the AC/DC one.  I’ll have to see if it pops back in.


----------



## buggiewomma

JoesGirl said:


> I have to say I prefer the long sleeve.  Misses the AC/DC one.  I’ll have to see if it pops back in.


They had a stack of AC/DC in Roseville, CA yesterday evening.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I ordered and returned the Splendid cardigan in charcoal. It smelled like rotting fish. I wrapped it back up immediately. Even sealed up in plastic it smelled enough to rile up my cat. It was so bad, I didn’t even consider putting it in my car to return in store. So if anyone is looking for one in XS….



Kapster said:


> Still keeping my eyes peeled for a bunch of sold out items, none of which I could find in-store on Friday either. The Splendid cardigan is gone in all colors, same with the Halogen tanks! RL coat seems to have completely disappeared. But I'm fine being patient and hoping for pop-backs
> View attachment 5140668


----------



## Kapster

winnie_cooper said:


> I ordered and returned the Splendid cardigan in charcoal. It smelled like rotting fish. I wrapped it back up immediately. Even sealed up in plastic it smelled enough to rile up my cat. It was so bad, I didn’t even consider putting it in my car to return in store. So if anyone is looking for one in XS….



WOW that is unbelievable! Thank you so much for the heads up... I'll be deleting this from my wish list. Such a disappointment... I usually love Splendid stuff.


----------



## JoesGirl

buggiewomma said:


> They had a stack of AC/DC in Roseville, CA yesterday evening.


Thank you!


----------



## Lily's Mom

Has anyone tried the Rails marlo zip sweatshirt. I’ve been holding it in my wish list and keep debating about it. I have a rails blouse in size large that I could wear before COVID but now it’s too tight in the hips. Also wondered if the animal print is darker in person.


----------



## pinkgirl713

aureliebr said:


> All of my cancelled items are now back in stock *eyeroll*
> In years pat I would have rushed to reorder--this year I am just annoyed they don't put the items on a waitlist to fulfil.  I'm taking it as a sign I don't need them!  I do have two pairs of sale (but not NAS) jeans on the way that I placed with my NAS items.  The jeans shipped but the NAS items are still in purgatory.  I went to Nordstrom Flagship NYC yesterday to browse around and there was very, very little stock other than beauty items.


I’m so surprised how they are doing it this year. It’s really odd they are cancelling items then restocking them 3 hours later. I was thinking that I’ll just wait until the sale ends and call when things restock and ask them to honor the price. They’ve done that in the past and with the mess they’ve created this year, they absolutely should honor the price for canceled orders.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## vt2159

Did anyone try on this dress yet? I am a size 6, and I ordered a small even though the size chart says I should be a medium. I thought that since it was wide, it would be okay. I like the width, but it is a bit too short for me. If I raise my arms up high, then everything below my waist is exposed  No one needs that kind of show, haha. I've been mildly stalking the medium to no avail. I was wondering if anyone tried it in their recommended size so I know whether the medium length will work for me.


----------



## Sophia1025

After reading all your reviews, I'm interested in the Olaplex set.  For those of you that have it, how often do you use it and about how long do you think it will last.  I'm debating on whether I should get 1 or 2 sets for now.


----------



## Hobie

Sophia1025 said:


> After reading all your reviews, I'm interested in the Olaplex set.  For those of you that have it, how often do you use it and about how long do you think it will last.  I'm debating on whether I should get 1 or 2 sets for now.



I use the mask once a week (I usually only wash my hair twice a week, so every other time I wash my hair).

I like the shampoo and conditioner but it’s a nice-to-have, not a must-have, for me.


----------



## lovemyrescues

pinkgirl713 said:


> I’m so surprised how they are doing it this year. It’s really odd they are cancelling items then restocking them 3 hours later. I was thinking that I’ll just wait until the sale ends and call when things restock and ask them to honor the price. They’ve done that in the past and with the mess they’ve created this year, they absolutely should honor the price for canceled orders.



That’s what I’m going to do with some items that I know will cancel since they’re still getting ready and already sold out. And also there is a pair a frame jeans that as an icon the first day already sold out in my size so if that comes back in stock after the sale I know my stylist will honor the price because she couldn’t even find it and she knew it was on my wish list and tried to pull it. Ridiculous!


----------



## pixiejenna

joyjooy said:


> Gorgeous! I am thinking about purchasing a pair, but still on the fence. I owned a pair of Golden Goose sneakers but ended up selling them as they were not as comfortable.



I’ve never tried GG but I love the look of them. I do have 2 pairs of p448 and plan on getting more. They’re super comfortable and IMO run wide. I personally have wide feet so it works great for me, others with more narrow feet may find them too roomy. I have also gotten them at great prices, my first pair I bought at Nordstrom rack.com for $135 the second pair I waited until they were on a minor sale and used a coupon code and it was the same price. The high top ones have a slight wedge in them but are even more cushioned than the low tops. I would go for it but warn you that it will make you want to buy more lol.


----------



## jennlt

Sophia1025 said:


> After reading all your reviews, I'm interested in the Olaplex set.  For those of you that have it, how often do you use it and about how long do you think it will last.  I'm debating on whether I should get 1 or 2 sets for now.



I wash my hair 2-3 times a week and use the No.3 Hair Perfector once a week. There is a new product, No.8 Bond Intense Moisture mask, that I like even better but it's not in the sale. Between the No.3 and the No.8 products, I don't use the conditioner (No.5) very often. I bought three sets last year and I am using the last bottle of shampoo and the No.3 treatment but I still have 2 of the conditioners (No.5) unopened. HTH!


----------



## joyjooy

pixiejenna said:


> I’ve never tried GG but I love the look of them. I do have 2 pairs of p448 and plan on getting more. They’re super comfortable and IMO run wide. I personally have wide feet so it works great for me, others with more narrow feet may find them too roomy. I have also gotten them at great prices, my first pair I bought at Nordstrom rack.com for $135 the second pair I waited until they were on a minor sale and used a coupon code and it was the same price. The high top ones have a slight wedge in them but are even more cushioned than the low tops. I would go for it but warn you that it will make you want to buy more lol.


Wow, thanks for the feedback.  Great tip regarding checking Nordstrom Rack. I always forget that.


----------



## joyjooy

buggiewomma said:


> I can help with some comparison opinions.... Golden Goose (which I also have a couple pairs of) are definitely a thick, high-quality, breaking-in-absolutely-required type of sneaker. They start really snug and form to your foot. (I wear mine loose but even still, they are snug and formed to my foot compared to all of my other sneakers).
> They also have more of a sophisticated, chic vibe (even when they have sparkles/graffiti/animal prints), whereas p448s are more of a high-end surfer shoe. They have terry cloth, super-soft liners and require zero breaking in. They are just looser and super comfy right out of the box. They have more of a CA vibe... "I am somehow wealthy even though I never work, surfed this morning, and didn't have time to find socks before slipping on my sneakers lined in towel material to wick the sea and sand off of my beautifully tanned feet."
> I love both brands, but p448s are definitely less pretentious, more casual, and WAY more forgiving in terms of ease of wear. You should definitely try them. I would always recommend p448 over GG for someone wanting to deep dive into fancy sneakers without all the fuss.


Useful comparison. Thanks so much. You are spot-on re GG being a breaking-in required type of sneakers. I have a problem with that, considering I paid so much and I still need to break in the shoe. I ended up selling my pair on ebay. I will see if there are at P448s left in my local Nordstrom and try them out. I have been wearing my Cole Haan white sneakers (minimal) from several seasons ago, which I purchased at a Nordstrom Anniversary sale. They are indeed the perfect, minimal white sneakers. My only complaint is the lack of padding which makes the shoe more comfortable. I am looking for a replacement pair (white minimal sneaker).


----------



## rutabaga

pinkgirl713 said:


> I’m so surprised how they are doing it this year. It’s really odd they are cancelling items then restocking them 3 hours later. I was thinking that I’ll just wait until the sale ends and call when things restock and ask them to honor the price. They’ve done that in the past and with the mess they’ve created this year, they absolutely should honor the price for canceled orders.



Here’s my theory...

When you put an item in your bag, if it’s shipping directly from vendor/brand, you don’t have the option for expedited shipping or store pickup. These items have been cancelling on me (Vince coatigan, Boll & Branch sheets). If it’s eligible for expedited shipping or store pickup, its shipping from a distribution center or is actually located in a store (either a return or inventory meant for the store) where Nordstrom can control when the item is prepped for shipping.


----------



## joyjooy

nordstrom


joyjooy said:


> Wow, thanks for the feedback.  Great tip regarding checking Nordstrom Rack. I always forget that.





joyjooy said:


> Wow, thanks for the feedback.  Great tip regarding checking Nordstrom Rack. I always forget that.


Great suggestion pixiejenna! I did a quick search on Nordstrom Rack's website and there were tons of P448 available between the $130.00 to $140.00 range. They look just as stylish and similar to the Nordstrom Anniversary sale P448s.


----------



## aob

rutabaga said:


> Here’s my theory...
> 
> When you put an item in your bag, if it’s shipping directly from vendor/brand, you don’t have the option for expedited shipping or store pickup. These items have been cancelling on me (Vince coatigan, Boll & Branch sheets). If it’s eligible for expedited shipping or store pickup, its shipping from a distribution center or is actually located in a store (either a return or inventory meant for the store) where Nordstrom can control when the item is prepped for shipping.


Not sure about that, as I had an item cancel on me from my midnight Friday order that I saw in my local store that morning.  Too bad I didn't just pick it up then.  I give up trying to find the logic in any of this.  Just rolling with it...


----------



## randr21

Lip sets arrived. Nars is tiny, like about my pinky size. Reminds me of the sephora free bday gift sizes. Kinda love it still...has nice slip and is moisturizing. I think I'm going to try their gloss set.


The YSL colors are quite pretty, and they have nice weight. Am a sucker for square bullet.


----------



## joyjooy

At this year's sale, I focused on mid-range priced jewelry. I ordered one jewelry piece online as I prefer to see the jewelry in person before purchase. I purchased the Jenny Bird Faye Door Knocker Earrings in silver (unfortunately still sold out). I wanted to buy the two-tone gold/silver knocker earrings, but they were sold out before I was able to add it to my cart. I received my silver pair, and they are gorgeous. I also purchased the Monica Vinader Alta Textured necklace in silver and Monica Vinader Fiji Diamond in silver. Saw them in person at the store, and they both looked better in person than the online photos. I was concerned the Monica Vinader Alta Textured necklace was too shiny. While it is shiny, it is more of a muted shininess which was what I liked.


----------



## joyjooy

Kapster said:


> I did my online shopping on Friday; haven't received anything yet but I also haven't had any cancellations. Fingers crossed...
> View attachment 5140666
> 
> Danskos, heard good things about these: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5896920
> BP leggings, for lounging around the house: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5663649
> CALPAK, I love how there's a shoe compartment on this duffle: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5621999
> On sneakers, I've been curious about this brand: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5139768
> L'occitane, I actually purchased two of these sets in-store and did not realize there was a GWP if I'd purchased online! Oh well: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5578322
> Longchamp expandable, my current one is on its last legs and I loved the olive green color: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/3503282
> Boy Smells candles: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5913321
> Zella joggers, another color of the pair I purchased last year and love: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5556196
> BP cloud fleece, thought this pattern was cute and hopefully one of the cloud items fits me: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5852393
> BP cloud turtleneck: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5673223
> 
> Still keeping my eyes peeled for a bunch of sold out items, none of which I could find in-store on Friday either. The Splendid cardigan is gone in all colors, same with the Halogen tanks! RL coat seems to have completely disappeared. But I'm fine being patient and hoping for pop-backs
> View attachment 5140668


Great selections! I will be curious what you think about the ON CLOUD sneakers. For me, it feels like the brand came out of nowhere. These last few years, I started seeing many people wear it. The Ralph Lauren jacket is gorgeous and a classic piece.


----------



## KathrynS

rutabaga said:


> Here’s my theory...
> 
> When you put an item in your bag, if it’s shipping directly from vendor/brand, you don’t have the option for expedited shipping or store pickup. These items have been cancelling on me (Vince coatigan, Boll & Branch sheets). If it’s eligible for expedited shipping or store pickup, its shipping from a distribution center or is actually located in a store (either a return or inventory meant for the store) where Nordstrom can control when the item is prepped for shipping.


What I had canceled was available in store and was available all day Friday. They didn’t pick my order until Saturday and the store stock was gone by then.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## EShops85

Just tried on the commando neoprene leggings and they are so small its laughable, they look like pants for a child. I can barely pull them up my calves. Based on the sizing chart I ordered a small, but I'm not sure if I would even fit in a large and I'm usually a size 4/6, 27/28 jeans.

I just ordered a small and medium of the Max Mara Leisure leggings instead, hoping those work out. I saw the Spanx Perfect Black Pant in store and didn't care for the faux pockets/fly on the front. Still hoping for a restock/pop-back of the white Spanx skirt and L'Agence blazer, sigh.


----------



## Sophia1025

Hobie said:


> I use the mask once a week (I usually only wash my hair twice a week, so every other time I wash my hair).
> 
> I like the shampoo and conditioner but it’s a nice-to-have, not a must-have, for me.





jennlt said:


> I wash my hair 2-3 times a week and use the No.3 Hair Perfector once a week. There is a new product, No.8 Bond Intense Moisture mask, that I like even better but it's not in the sale. Between the No.3 and the No.8 products, I don't use the conditioner (No.5) very often. I bought three sets last year and I am using the last bottle of shampoo and the No.3 treatment but I still have 2 of the conditioners (No.5) unopened. HTH!



Thanks so much!  Looks like I'll pick up 2 sets for now.


----------



## mcb100

So far these were my anniversary sale buys:
-Barefoot Dreams cozychic waffle cocoon cardigan in Storm Gray
-Ugg Cecilia V neck sweater in grey/white stars
-The North Face kids quilted sweater hoodie
-Ugg Rennen low top toddler sneaker
-Barefoot Dreams cozychic dog sweater in Dusk
-Nordstrom kids sweatshirt
-Barefoot Dreams women's 2 pack of socks
-Barefoot Dreams throw blanket in a pale green color
-Tucker + Tate toddler sweatshirt and matching sweatpants
-Tucker + Tate toddler striped crew shirt
-Calson women's rounded tee shirts in black and navy
-The Northface Oso fleece hoodie for babies in grey (this is lost in the mail or misdelivered in the mail by a really shady shipping place that Nordstrom now sometimes uses. The order was marked as delivered but wasn't delivered, and I entered my address correctly. The hoodie is now sold out in my son's size everywhere so I can't get the item back. After contacting the company they said that after 2 more days I will receive a refund. I really don't want a refund, I want the item but i know the size is sold out. Am I wrong to be a little upset inside about this?).


----------



## Landra

lovemyrescues said:


> That’s what I’m going to do with some items that I know will cancel since they’re still getting ready and already sold out. And also there is a pair a frame jeans that as an icon the first day already sold out in my size so if that comes back in stock after the sale I know my stylist will honor the price because she couldn’t even find it and she knew it was on my wish list and tried to pull it. Ridiculous!


I know the frame jeans you are talking about. They were in my wish list also. Sold out first day. I wonder if they ever had them and if they did how many.


----------



## lovemyrescues

mcb100 said:


> So far these were my anniversary sale buys:
> -Barefoot Dreams cozychic waffle cocoon cardigan in Storm Gray
> -Ugg Cecilia V neck sweater in grey/white stars
> -The North Face kids quilted sweater hoodie
> -Ugg Rennen low top toddler sneaker
> -Barefoot Dreams cozychic dog sweater in Dusk
> -Nordstrom kids sweatshirt
> -Barefoot Dreams women's 2 pack of socks
> -Barefoot Dreams throw blanket in a pale green color
> -Tucker + Tate toddler sweatshirt and matching sweatpants
> -Tucker + Tate toddler striped crew shirt
> -Calson women's rounded tee shirts in black and navy
> -The Northface Oso fleece hoodie for babies in grey (this is lost in the mail or misdelivered in the mail by a really shady shipping place that Nordstrom now sometimes uses. The order was marked as delivered but wasn't delivered, and I entered my address correctly. The hoodie is now sold out in my son's size everywhere so I can't get the item back. After contacting the company they said that after 2 more days I will receive a refund. I really don't want a refund, I want the item but i know the size is sold out. Am I wrong to be a little upset inside about this?).


That happened to me once (item delivered to the wrong address)  with a barefoot dreams cardigan. Because it was on sale and out of stock they gave me a new one and I could pick out the color even though it wasn’t one on sale. So I would tell them you’d like something comparable since that was on them.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Landra said:


> I know the frame jeans you are talking about. They were in my wish list also. Sold out first day. I wonder if they ever had them and if they did how many.


It’s quite annoying. I mean I shouldn’t complain I got two other pairs of Frame jeans from the sale but it was so weird!  I am hoping they come back in stock after the sale and then my stylist can honor the price.  I’ve seen a couple sizes pop back in but not in my size and they do go quickly.


----------



## mamashosh

I got the Ralph Lauren faux shearling coat (in brown with off white fleece) and unfortunately I think I need to return. It looks lovely on, but my shirt was covered in fuzz after quickly trying on.  Bummed because I really wanted it but not practical unless I am wearing a beige sweater underneath.. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/lauren-ralph-lauren-double-breasted-faux-shearling-coat/5914827


----------



## grietje

LVChanelLISA said:


> I’m an ambassador and ordered online right at Midnight on Wednesday. Everything I ordered has arrived except 4 pairs of ugg slippers. They are still in the getting ready stage. Has anyone else from that time frame gotten the ugg slippers They ordered? Or do we think they are shipping directly from the manufacturer and are taking longer?
> 
> Just to give an idea of the scenario- I ordered other shoes at the same time and they all shipped... but no uggs. Thanks for any insight!



I ordered Wednesday at around 8am and I have received the Ugg slippers and Merrell sneakers I ordered.  So I’m the exact opposite of you.  I have only gotten the shoes but nothing else.


----------



## buggiewomma

winnie_cooper said:


> I ordered and returned the Splendid cardigan in charcoal. It smelled like rotting fish. I wrapped it back up immediately. Even sealed up in plastic it smelled enough to rile up my cat. It was so bad, I didn’t even consider putting it in my car to return in store. So if anyone is looking for one in XS….


“So if anyone is looking for one in XS….” LOL


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Does anyone use the Tom Ford body oil?  I’m debating on ordering it.


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm so impatient. The slow shipping is making want to order more things just in case. Sigh.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Well I am shocked.  An item that I ordered a few days ago that was in getting ready status and sold out shipped today! The Zella Amazing Crewneck Sweatshirt in blue!  Yay.


----------



## graciewwing

vt2159 said:


> Did anyone try on this dress yet? I am a size 6, and I ordered a small even though the size chart says I should be a medium. I thought that since it was wide, it would be okay. I like the width, but it is a bit too short for me. If I raise my arms up high, then everything below my waist is exposed  No one needs that kind of show, haha. I've been mildly stalking the medium to no avail. I was wondering if anyone tried it in their recommended size so I know whether the medium length will work for me.
> View attachment 5140779


I bought a medium. It’s hella short. I’m keeping it because it is cute and I’ll be really careful, but it’s really, really short. I don’t think you’re going to get length out if a size up.


----------



## bagconfusion

I have some things I’m waiting to be restocked but I guess the reality is that since it just keeps going in and out of stock on some items ordering right away those items might be the best idea?  Also I had a question about the Nordstrom card because I just got it and while I see the terms I don’t think I understand completely. If you buy things on it do you have the month to pay it fully off or is it like other credit cards where they just request a certain amount of what you owe to be paid each month?


----------



## graciewwing

bagconfusion said:


> I have some things I’m waiting to be restocked but I guess the reality is that since it just keeps going in and out of stock on some items ordering right away those items might be the best idea?  Also I had a question about the Nordstrom card because I just got it and while I see the terms I don’t think I understand completely. If you buy things on it do you have the month to pay it fully off or is it like other credit cards where they just request a certain amount of what you owe to be paid each month?


Do you have the visa credit card or store card?


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## bagconfusion

graciewwing said:


> Do you have the visa credit card or store card?


Store card


----------



## bagconfusion

oops it wasn’t showing that I responding so I responded twice. My bad. Anyways there are a lot of nice items hoping that I can get sunglasses I’m in desperate need I have none at all. Just trying to choose which ones may work for my face the best and not be too flashy.


----------



## graciewwing

bagconfusion said:


> Store card


Ok, I don’t have the store card. If you have an online login go to the terms and condition and see if they discuss it. If it’s a charge card, you are likely expected to pay pay the whole balance. The Nordstrom visa is like a traditional cc.


----------



## Lily's Mom

bagconfusion said:


> Store card


I have the store card too. Have never been asked to pay the balance in full. Usually have options to pay a minimum they set, an amount you decide or the full balance.


----------



## vt2159

graciewwing said:


> I bought a medium. It’s hella short. I’m keeping it because it is cute and I’ll be really careful, but it’s really, really short. I don’t think you’re going to get length out if a size up.


Thank you for the info! I guess I’ll be wearing booty shorts underneath. If I see a medium pop back up, I’ll try it just in case. Otherwise, I’ll keep the small.


----------



## organizeitall

HM1983 said:


> I got my first cancelation. It was the Rails white shirt with hearts on it. I didn't even notice it until I saw it posted here. I'm hoping I can catch it on a restock. I haven't done expedited shipping on any of my orders, so I have a feeling I'll have some more cancelations come through


That shirt canceled for me too!!!


----------



## RhiannonMR

Two canceled pieces, two items shipped and waay too many in 'Getting Ready' limbo. The canceled are a 6pack of Bombas sock, and the BFD Namaste set in plus size. I'll keep on checking the restocks but until my other items ship I'm probably not going to be obsessive about it. Not alot of FOMO for me.


----------



## limom

I got nada.
The Beauty haul was marked as on the truck in my town and now it is being prepared????
Oh well.
The sneakers have not shipped either. I expect cancellations.

RE olaplex the conditioner runs out first. So plan on getting some at some other sales if you like the system. Sephora has a sale in November.


----------



## carolswin

My second  (less important as its mostly things for my husband who doesn't even care about this) order shipped overnight. My first most desired order (that keeps me refreshing emails all day) still getting ready. The gold necklace that cancelled I'm still looking for a pop back but I did find it in rose gold on the rack website for $15 cheaper. Then I had to order a pair of jeans also to get free shipping. What I'm saying is they need to start shipping so I quit ordering alternatives in fear of cancellations.


----------



## bagconfusion

Anyone thought about these? https://www.nordstrom.com/s/stuart-weitzman-city-knee-high-boot-women/5922196
I keep debating them they are really nice but pretty pricey might be able to find same quality and cheaper. What do you guys think?


----------



## graciewwing

bagconfusion said:


> Anyone thought about these? https://www.nordstrom.com/s/stuart-weitzman-city-knee-high-boot-women/5922196
> I keep debating them they are really nice but pretty pricey might be able to find same quality and cheaper. What do you guys think?


Chase amie on YouTube has a really great review of this style. Spoiler alert - they look best on skinny people  she loves the style


----------



## RedHead172

bagconfusion said:


> Anyone thought about these? https://www.nordstrom.com/s/stuart-weitzman-city-knee-high-boot-women/5922196
> I keep debating them they are really nice but pretty pricey might be able to find same quality and cheaper. What do you guys think?



I have a different version. The quality is amazing and doesn’t compare to cheaper versions I’ve tried. But I’m not sure I would repurchase simply because I never wear OTK boots. I got swept up in the hype a few sales back and just had to have them. I think they are worth it if if it’s a style you will wear often. If not go for something cheaper.


----------



## bagconfusion

graciewwing said:


> Chase amie on YouTube has a really great review of this style. Spoiler alert - they look best on skinny people  she loves the style


Haha that is a good point I’ll check it out. Yeah I’m not…super big but if you ask me where most of my weight is it’s prob my thighs and hips. I’m like a size 8 pants. Hmmm well I don’t think these will sell out so I can think awhile on it. Thanks for the insight


----------



## limom

I have an Andre Assous version that I have worn once.
I am also a size 8. But it is hard to style though.
I wore mine with a fitted ouchi mama dress…


----------



## Louboutin329

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Does anyone use the Tom Ford body oil?  I’m debating on ordering it.



I use this! have the full size one for $100. The Soleil Blanc smell is amazing. The oil feels so luxe. It does leave a good amount of shimmer - so make sure that's your thing!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Kapster

mamashosh said:


> I got the Ralph Lauren faux shearling coat (in brown with off white fleece) and unfortunately I think I need to return. It looks lovely on, but my shirt was covered in fuzz after quickly trying on.  Bummed because I really wanted it but not practical unless I am wearing a beige sweater underneath.. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/lauren-ralph-lauren-double-breasted-faux-shearling-coat/5914827



Thanks for mentioning this... the shedding would be a dealbreaker for me, too!


----------



## JoesGirl

bagconfusion said:


> Anyone thought about these? https://www.nordstrom.com/s/stuart-weitzman-city-knee-high-boot-women/5922196
> I keep debating them they are really nice but pretty pricey might be able to find same quality and cheaper. What do you guys think?


I purchased these last month for $229 I‘ve had several pairs in the past and what I’ve learned for me, is the leather does not work.  I’m 5”2 and my husband says I look like I’m wearing pirate boots.  However the suede doesnt bring that vibe.  The quality doesn’t compare to any others I’ve tried.  I’ll keep them for $229 because the cost per wear is something I can feel good about.  Thats ultimately what I look to at this stage in my life.  Quality, comfort and cost per wear.


----------



## Teagaggle

lovemyrescues said:


> Well I am shocked.  An item that I ordered a few days ago that was in getting ready status and sold out shipped today! The Zella Amazing Crewneck Sweatshirt in blue!  Yay.


Oh! You'll have to let me know what you think. I ordered two last year (grey & cream/heather) & two this year (rose & black). The exterior fabric of this year's (at least in rose & black) feels cheap. My ones from last year don't feel like that AT ALL. Interior, etc is still awesome & I'll likely keep but was just disappointed in the exterior fabric.


----------



## sabrunka

JoesGirl said:


> I purchased these last month for $229 I‘ve had several pairs in the past and what I’ve learned for me, is the leather does not work.  I’m 5”2 and my husband says I look like I’m wearing pirate boots.  However the suede doesnt bring that vibe.  The quality doesn’t compare to any others I’ve tried.  I’ll keep them for $229 because the cost per wear is something I can feel good about.  Thats ultimately what I look to at this stage in my life.  Quality, comfort and cost per wear.



Oh wow, where did you find them for that price?


----------



## bagconfusion

JoesGirl said:


> I purchased these last month for $229 I‘ve had several pairs in the past and what I’ve learned for me, is the leather does not work.  I’m 5”2 and my husband says I look like I’m wearing pirate boots.  However the suede doesnt bring that vibe.  The quality doesn’t compare to any others I’ve tried.  I’ll keep them for $229 because the cost per wear is something I can feel good about.  Thats ultimately what I look to at this stage in my life.  Quality, comfort and cost per wear.


Oh my gosh my boyfriend uses the same responses to me haha. I’ll show him a blouse I like and he’s like “yeah it’s nice, if you’re a pirate.” I guess I can try them and if it’s bad on me return them


----------



## JoesGirl

sabrunka said:


> Oh wow, where did you find them for that price?



Nordstrom! They’ll mark them down every year but you have to work HARD to check and double check because you have no idea when they’ll do it.  I’m pretty obsessive. 



bagconfusion said:


> Oh my gosh my boyfriend uses the same responses to me haha. I’ll show him a blouse I like and he’s like “yeah it’s nice, if you’re a pirate.” I guess I can try them and if it’s bad on me return them



Yup, I’ll get the, “Hey, where are the other Musketeers?”


----------



## lovemyrescues

Teagaggle said:


> Oh! You'll have to let me know what you think. I ordered two last year (grey & cream/heather) & two this year (rose & black). The exterior fabric of this year's (at least in rose & black) feels cheap. My ones from last year don't feel like that AT ALL. Interior, etc is still awesome & I'll likely keep but was just disappointed in the exterior fabric.


Well I did get the grey one in store last week and I love it which is why I decided to order the blue one.

I didn’t get any from last year so I don’t have a comparison.


----------



## limom

JoesGirl said:


> Nordstrom! They’ll mark them down every year but you have to work HARD to check and double check because you have no idea when they’ll do it.  I’m pretty obsessive.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I’ll get the, “Hey, where are the other Musketeers?”


How do you style yours?


----------



## pixiejenna

So two of my items are shipped only one was from my first Friday order the other was another order I made. And one item I did for in store pick up is ready. I’ll probably go Wednesday to pick up that item and take a look to see what they have. I’m guessing that they had it in store which is surprising because they usually have the littlest stock it’s a small location.


----------



## mgrant

JoesGirl said:


> Nordstrom! They’ll mark them down every year but you have to work HARD to check and double check because you have no idea when they’ll do it.  I’m pretty obsessive.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I’ll get the, “Hey, where are the other Musketeers?”


I have a top that my husband calls the "Jerry Seinfeld shirt", referring to the pirate shirt episode


----------



## mcb100

So some of my items still say Getting Ready and I ordered like the minute that the sale started for cardholders so that I would be able to get what I wanted in stock....I literally stayed up till 12am so I could get first pickings. Getting kind of worried but to be fair, my order was larger so maybe it just takes time.


----------



## JoesGirl

limom said:


> How do you style yours?


This is a tough one. I *want* to find a dress to wear them with. I tried this and this with plans to wear a black cardigan over it. But neither worked. I don’t think it’s my age (54), I‘m just not a girl who likes dresses and I need to be good with that.
So, I’ll end up dressing them way down and wearing them with jeans and this and this or black leggings and my new Allsaints.


----------



## skyqueen

Louboutin329 said:


> I use this! have the full size one for $100. The Soleil Blanc smell is amazing. The oil feels so luxe. It does leave a good amount of shimmer - so make sure that's your thing!


I love this...the smell 
You can mix this with your favorite body moisturizer to control the amount of shimmer. Shimmer on legs/shoulders but not as much on arms and chest.


----------



## Louboutin329

skyqueen said:


> I love this...the smell
> You can mix this with your favorite body moisturizer to control the amount of shimmer. Shimmer on legs/shoulders but not as much on arms and chest.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## limom

JoesGirl said:


> This is a tough one. I *want* to find a dress to wear them with. I tried this and this with plans to wear a black cardigan over it. But neither worked. I don’t think it’s my age (54), I‘m just not a girl who likes dresses and I need to be good with that.
> So, I’ll end up dressing them way down and wearing them with jeans and this and this or black leggings and my new Allsaints.


I might pick a cheapie baby doll dress. It is a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Teagaggle said:


> Oh! You'll have to let me know what you think. I ordered two last year (grey & cream/heather) & two this year (rose & black). The exterior fabric of this year's (at least in rose & black) feels cheap. My ones from last year don't feel like that AT ALL. Interior, etc is still awesome & I'll likely keep but was just disappointed in the exterior fabric.


Oh no! These were my favorite purchase last year and I have blue/rose on the way to me now. I’m going to be so disappointed if they aren’t the same. I ordered a new gray one and the pants to match a couple months ago and they felt the same.


----------



## grietje

mcb100 said:


> So some of my items still say Getting Ready and I ordered like the minute that the sale started for cardholders so that I would be able to get what I wanted in stock....I literally stayed up till 12am so I could get first pickings. Getting kind of worried but to be fair, my order was larger so maybe it just takes time.



Hang in there.  I woke up to a shipping notice this morning.  Everything in my order minutes the shoes that I already received and one treasure and bond T-shirt.  Relief!


----------



## lovemyrescues

hollieplus2 said:


> Oh no! These were my favorite purchase last year and I have blue/rose on the way to me now. I’m going to be so disappointed if they aren’t the same. I ordered a new gray one and the pants to match a couple months ago and they felt the same.


I like my grey one and although I have no comparison I don’t think the grey is cheap looking.


----------



## mcb100

grietje said:


> Hang in there.  I woke up to a shipping notice this morning.  Everything in my order minutes the shoes that I already received and one treasure and bond T-shirt.  Relief!


They did end up shipping today, all the items I ordered have now shipped out--however they are being shipped out by the same company that just lost one of my coats for my son that I had just ordered from the sale so I'm skeptical about actually receiving the items I guess--they are supposedly going to be delivered from LaserShip.

ETA: not many handbags included in the online sale this year? I'm wondering if I visit my closest Nordstrom in person, if the selection is any better.


----------



## Teagaggle

hollieplus2 said:


> Oh no! These were my favorite purchase last year and I have blue/rose on the way to me now. I’m going to be so disappointed if they aren’t the same. I ordered a new gray one and the pants to match a couple months ago and they felt the same.


I just tried mine on. I'm keeping them. Inside is just so cozy. I'll be curious if you think the exterior fabric is different. It could be a positive change...no pilling...although neither of mine from last year show any signs of wear.


----------



## HMBBEACHWALKER

carolswin said:


> My second  (less important as its mostly things for my husband who doesn't even care about this) order shipped overnight. My first most desired order (that keeps me refreshing emails all day) still getting ready. The gold necklace that cancelled I'm still looking for a pop back but I did find it in rose gold on the rack website for $15 cheaper. Then I had to order a pair of jeans also to get free shipping. What I'm saying is they need to start shipping so I quit ordering alternatives in fear of cancellations.


The Rack waives the shipping fee if you ship to store. I was surprised the first time I did this, you can ship to either a Rack or a full price store.


----------



## Calgarygirl

Wow, the preview just opened on the Canadian website and the offerings are so limited.  I'm surprised and disappointed.


----------



## Hobie

Has anyone had the wrong item shipped? Instead of receiving RevitaBrow I received what looks like an Origins GWP (and the RevitaBrow GWP). I tried to chat with Customer Care and I don't think they understood my question - they told me that it's probably shipping separately. But I don't have a tracking number and when I look at my account it says that the RevitaBrow shipped. Does anyone have a Nordstrom customer service email address? Thanks.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Hobie said:


> Has anyone had the wrong item shipped? Instead of receiving RevitaBrow I received what looks like an Origins GWP (and the RevitaBrow GWP). I tried to chat with Customer Care and I don't think they understood my question - they told me that it's probably shipping separately. But I don't have a tracking number and when I look at my account it says that the RevitaBrow shipped. Does anyone have a Nordstrom customer service email address? Thanks.



My GWP items got shipped faster than the items themselves, 2 days later I got notification for shipping of the actual items. GWP is coming from east coast and the make up palettes are coming from the west coast!


----------



## carolswin

HMBBEACHWALKER said:


> The Rack waives the shipping fee if you ship to store. I was surprised the first time I did this, you can ship to either a Rack or a full price store.



I know, but unfortunately I no longer live near a Nordstrom or a Rack. I moved to the boonies and live at the mercy of shipping services!


----------



## sabrunka

I decided to pop into my local nordies again to scope out the returns from the sale.

* I was able to get my size in a blanknyc suede skirt. It's one from maybe last year or the year before? It's the same color brown as this years, but rather than the full zip, there are horizontal zippers.  It was on the regular anniversary sale racks with a price of $64.95 but it rang up as $39.99.  Score.

* I found the BlankNYC Baxter jeans in my size on the return rack, meanwhile they have been out of stock on the website.  Score.

* I found a Rag & Bone Dean wool coat in store in a size 8.  I tried it on for reference (I ordered a 4 that I'm waiting to be delivered) and.... The shoulders felt tight on the 8 while the body was large on me. I am normally between a 4-6 for clothing, and know 100% the size 4 will not work.  If the shoulders were tight for a size 8, I don't want to know what it'll be like for the size 4.  Sigh. What a bummer.


----------



## carolswin

Hobie said:


> Has anyone had the wrong item shipped? Instead of receiving RevitaBrow I received what looks like an Origins GWP (and the RevitaBrow GWP). I tried to chat with Customer Care and I don't think they understood my question - they told me that it's probably shipping separately. But I don't have a tracking number and when I look at my account it says that the RevitaBrow shipped. Does anyone have a Nordstrom customer service email address? Thanks.


My Revitabrow GWP came Fedex (the only thing shipped that way), but in my account it specifically says GWP with a picture. If your actual Revitabrow says shipped but has no tracking I would ask customer service specifically for the Revitabrow tracking and see if they can tell you that. Since it seems they can't understand the whole picture. I've never emailed, but I have called - and had to hang up and call back once to speak to someone willing to do more than telling me to call back next week.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Teagaggle said:


> I just tried mine on. I'm keeping them. Inside is just so cozy. I'll be curious if you think the exterior fabric is different. It could be a positive change...no pilling...although neither of mine from last year show any signs of wear.


Have you tried the matching pants? I lived in that outfit over the winter! Definitely recommend.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/zella-amazing-fleece-crop-jogger-pants/5749134?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=450


----------



## Teagaggle

hollieplus2 said:


> Have you tried the matching pants? I lived in that outfit over the winter! Definitely recommend.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/zella-amazing-fleece-crop-jogger-pants/5749134?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=450


OMG, no idea these existed! I'm tall so I'm not sure the cropped length will work but I may try a pair! Thank you!


----------



## VSOP

carolswin said:


> My Revitabrow GWP came Fedex (the only thing shipped that way), but in my account it specifically says GWP with a picture. If your actual Revitabrow says shipped but has no tracking I would ask customer service specifically for the Revitabrow tracking and see if they can tell you that. Since it seems they can't understand the whole picture. I've never emailed, but I have called - and had to hang up and call back once to speak to someone willing to do more than telling me to call back next week.



What was the GWP with Revitabrow? I didn’t get anything.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## bagconfusion

I don’t live near a Nordstrom and I was wondering if anyone has tried this on or ordered it? I haven’t seen reviews I’ve been waiting to see if it gets a review before buying haha https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bernard...n/Clothing/Coats, Jackets & Blazers&color=201


----------



## IslandBari

Has anyone tried these:  Rourke Bootie | Nordstrom?  I have a narrow foot so hoping I can actually wear them.  Munro's sizing is very inconsistant though.


----------



## limom

For the person who asked about bags.
This is the selection at GC ny


----------



## HeatherGrace

JoesGirl said:


> I purchased these last month for $229 I‘ve had several pairs in the past and what I’ve learned for me, is the leather does not work.  I’m 5”2 and my husband says I look like I’m wearing pirate boots.  However the suede doesnt bring that vibe.  The quality doesn’t compare to any others I’ve tried.  I’ll keep them for $229 because the cost per wear is something I can feel good about.  Thats ultimately what I look to at this stage in my life.  Quality, comfort and cost per wear.



I sort of think these Pikolinos give an even stronger Pirate Vibe (which I actually sort of like) …

PIKOLINOS Aldaya Musketeer Tall Boot


----------



## HM1983

organizeitall said:


> That shirt canceled for me too!!!


It keeps popping in and out of stock. I re-ordered 2 sizes, but I'm not holding my breath on them shipping


----------



## tripamy

These Vince Merino Wool Blend Longline cardigans are very popular on different blogs, but I found them to be huge. I normally wear a medium, size 8 pants, (5'7", 140) and I am swimming in a small. Mine (I got 2) are going back. 



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vince-merino-wool-blend-longline-cardigan/5914190?origin=wishlist-personal


----------



## kells1983

I've surprised myself because I haven't ordered much during the sale, yay! There are things in my closet with tags on them from last year , so my goal for the next few months is more of a decluttering/reorganizing mindset.

The only item I have in-hand from my orders so far is the LC backpack since I did store pickup for that one, and the comments are below. Will update if/when I receive the others! Still keeping an eye out for a couple wishlist items like the *Bombas 6-pack*, but really need to assess my sock inventory before continuing to stalk those, lol. 
That being said, here's what I ordered so far:

*Lavender Fabric Wash - 32oz** - *This was a *buy more, save more* sale that I haven't seen mentioned much on this thread. It was 3x 32oz bottles for $18! I paid $9.90 on sale last year for one single 32oz bottle, so for $6 each I quickly grabbed them, figuring I can give one to my mom and/or sister at that price! They also had it available in Honeysuckle scent, but I stuck with Lavender... was hoping that they would have the unscented version, but I haven't seen that in ages!



*Zella Amazing Crewneck in black** - *This year's version has *pockets*, whaaaaat?!? Last year's gray version definitely does not, but at least I only paid $20 at the NRack for it about a month ago. See, there's always hope to find things because of returns, right?! I hoped they'd add the Amazing long zip hoodie to the sale again, because I 100% lived in that over the past winter, but alas...



*BDG Urban Outfitters Brendan Flannel in Lilac **- *Saw this in the store yesterday when I did a pickup and I love the colors! I didn't try it on but am loving the baggy style in the pics. They only had 2 left in store and not in my size so I stalked the site a bit and managed to order one this morning. I hope it doesn't cancel! Side-note: the purple striped version (shown in the video on the site) is a great color in person, but was giving me more of a menswear vibe. Like I'm sure I've seen men's dress shirts in that pattern before, but in the baggy flannel-ish material it was too much for my brain to accept!



*On Cloud running shoes in Charcoal/Rose* - I decided to go for this color combo instead of the Cloudflow rock/rose ones. It is a new brand for me so I am hoping the hype is real and that I picked the right size! I'm usually between a 9-9.5 so I went with the 9.5 for now. From the reviews I've read the Cloud*flow* are TTS, but the regular Cloud are slightly small... who knows, lol! I often have issues with shoes pinching in the back of my heel/achilles area so I didn't want to mess around with the smaller one.



*Longchamp le Pliage large backpack in black* - I'm so happy they added these to the sale! Unfortunately, they are made in China unlike the expandable totes which are made in France. The underside of the leather flap is very rough unlike the numerous LC totes I own, which are super soft. I'll probably keep, but don't plan to use right away and will keep an eye out for future markdowns (which I did with last year's expandable and ended up saving about $25 more I think?).


----------



## Hobie

carolswin said:


> My Revitabrow GWP came Fedex (the only thing shipped that way), but in my account it specifically says GWP with a picture. If your actual Revitabrow says shipped but has no tracking I would ask customer service specifically for the Revitabrow tracking and see if they can tell you that. Since it seems they can't understand the whole picture. I've never emailed, but I have called - and had to hang up and call back once to speak to someone willing to do more than telling me to call back next week.



Thanks! I ended up chatting again and the next representative was much more helpful. In my account it shows the RevitaBrow duo picture and it says it shipped with all of my other items, and it was listed on the packing slip as well. Fortunately the next representative said they would look into it and get back to me, but they also went ahead and processed a refund... now to order it again I guess.


----------



## vt2159

hollieplus2 said:


> Have you tried the matching pants? I lived in that outfit over the winter! Definitely recommend.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/zella-amazing-fleece-crop-jogger-pants/5749134?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=450


Thanks! I’m definitely going to get these to match!


----------



## Calgarygirl

kells1983 said:


> I've surprised myself because I haven't ordered much during the sale, yay! There are things in my closet with tags on them from last year , so my goal for the next few months is more of a decluttering/reorganizing mindset.
> 
> The only item I have in-hand from my orders so far is the LC backpack since I did store pickup for that one, and the comments are below. Will update if/when I receive the others! Still keeping an eye out for a couple wishlist items like the *Bombas 6-pack*, but really need to assess my sock inventory before continuing to stalk those, lol.
> That being said, here's what I ordered so far:
> 
> *Lavender Fabric Wash - 32oz** - *This was a *buy more, save more* sale that I haven't seen mentioned much on this thread. It was 3x 32oz bottles for $18! I paid $9.90 on sale last year for one single 32oz bottle, so for $6 each I quickly grabbed them, figuring I can give one to my mom and/or sister at that price! They also had it available in Honeysuckle scent, but I stuck with Lavender... was hoping that they would have the unscented version, but I haven't seen that in ages!
> View attachment 5141169
> 
> 
> *Zella Amazing Crewneck in black** - *This year's version has *pockets*, whaaaaat?!? Last year's gray version definitely does not, but at least I only paid $20 at the NRack for it about a month ago. See, there's always hope to find things because of returns, right?! I hoped they'd add the Amazing long zip hoodie to the sale again, because I 100% lived in that over the past winter, but alas...
> View attachment 5141165
> 
> 
> *BDG Urban Outfitters Brendan Flannel in Lilac **- *Saw this in the store yesterday when I did a pickup and I love the colors! I didn't try it on but am loving the baggy style in the pics. They only had 2 left in store and not in my size so I stalked the site a bit and managed to order one this morning. I hope it doesn't cancel! Side-note: the purple striped version (shown in the video on the site) is a great color in person, but was giving me more of a menswear vibe. Like I'm sure I've seen men's dress shirts in that pattern before, but in the baggy flannel-ish material it was too much for my brain to accept!
> View attachment 5141166
> 
> 
> *On Cloud running shoes in Charcoal/Rose* - I decided to go for this color combo instead of the Cloudflow gray/blush ones. It is a new brand for me so I am hoping the hype is real and that I picked the right size! I'm usually between a 9-9.5 so I went with the 9.5 for now. From the reviews I've read the Cloud*flow* are TTS, but the regular Cloud are slightly small... who knows, lol! I often have issues with shoes pinching in the back of my heel/achilles area so I didn't want to mess around with the smaller one. ha.
> View attachment 5141170
> 
> 
> *Longchamp le Pliage large backpack in black* - I'm so happy they added these to the sale! Unfortunately, they are made in China unlike the expandable totes which are made in France. The underside of the leather flap is very rough unlike the numerous LC totes I own, which are super soft. I'll probably keep, but don't plan to use right away and will keep an eye out for future markdowns (which I did with last year's expandable and ended up saving about $25 more I think?).
> View attachment 5141168


Canada got unscented!  Weird


----------



## LittleStar88

kells1983 said:


> I've surprised myself because I haven't ordered much during the sale, yay! There are things in my closet with tags on them from last year , so my goal for the next few months is more of a decluttering/reorganizing mindset.
> 
> The only item I have in-hand from my orders so far is the LC backpack since I did store pickup for that one, and the comments are below. Will update if/when I receive the others! Still keeping an eye out for a couple wishlist items like the *Bombas 6-pack*, but really need to assess my sock inventory before continuing to stalk those, lol.
> That being said, here's what I ordered so far:
> 
> *Lavender Fabric Wash - 32oz** - *This was a *buy more, save more* sale that I haven't seen mentioned much on this thread. It was 3x 32oz bottles for $18! I paid $9.90 on sale last year for one single 32oz bottle, so for $6 each I quickly grabbed them, figuring I can give one to my mom and/or sister at that price! They also had it available in Honeysuckle scent, but I stuck with Lavender... was hoping that they would have the unscented version, but I haven't seen that in ages!
> View attachment 5141169
> 
> 
> *Zella Amazing Crewneck in black** - *This year's version has *pockets*, whaaaaat?!? Last year's gray version definitely does not, but at least I only paid $20 at the NRack for it about a month ago. See, there's always hope to find things because of returns, right?! I hoped they'd add the Amazing long zip hoodie to the sale again, because I 100% lived in that over the past winter, but alas...
> View attachment 5141165
> 
> 
> *BDG Urban Outfitters Brendan Flannel in Lilac **- *Saw this in the store yesterday when I did a pickup and I love the colors! I didn't try it on but am loving the baggy style in the pics. They only had 2 left in store and not in my size so I stalked the site a bit and managed to order one this morning. I hope it doesn't cancel! Side-note: the purple striped version (shown in the video on the site) is a great color in person, but was giving me more of a menswear vibe. Like I'm sure I've seen men's dress shirts in that pattern before, but in the baggy flannel-ish material it was too much for my brain to accept!
> View attachment 5141166
> 
> 
> *On Cloud running shoes in Charcoal/Rose* - I decided to go for this color combo instead of the Cloudflow gray/blush ones. It is a new brand for me so I am hoping the hype is real and that I picked the right size! I'm usually between a 9-9.5 so I went with the 9.5 for now. From the reviews I've read the Cloud*flow* are TTS, but the regular Cloud are slightly small... who knows, lol! I often have issues with shoes pinching in the back of my heel/achilles area so I didn't want to mess around with the smaller one. ha.
> View attachment 5141170
> 
> 
> *Longchamp le Pliage large backpack in black* - I'm so happy they added these to the sale! Unfortunately, they are made in China unlike the expandable totes which are made in France. The underside of the leather flap is very rough unlike the numerous LC totes I own, which are super soft. I'll probably keep, but don't plan to use right away and will keep an eye out for future markdowns (which I did with last year's expandable and ended up saving about $25 more I think?).
> View attachment 5141168



Your Zella Amazing Crewneck may have been made-for-Rack. I got my grey one at the NAS last year and it has pockets. Hands down my favorite purchase from last year so I also bought the black one!


----------



## vt2159

I like how the pick up bonus note banner didn’t show up in the app this weekend but now it’s on there...a day after the promo already ended


----------



## *Nikara

hollieplus2 said:


> Have you tried the matching pants? I lived in that outfit over the winter! Definitely recommend.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/zella-amazing-fleece-crop-jogger-pants/5749134?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=450



OOOOH! Matching pants!! So of course I NEED them!!  Thanks for the recommendation!!


----------



## kells1983

Calgarygirl said:


> Canada got unscented!  Weird


Ugh, I'm jealous! Maybe it just sold out super fast and hasn't popped back for us... who knows! Sometimes the unscented versions would pop up at the Rack but that was ages ago also!



LittleStar88 said:


> Your Zella Amazing Crewneck may have been made-for-Rack. I got my grey one at the NAS last year and it has pockets. Hands down my favorite purchase from last year so I also bought the black one!


Oh, interesting! I thought "Z Zella" was the made-for-rack brand and when actual Zella is there it came from the retail store? I guess I learned something new today!


----------



## randr21

HeatherGrace said:


> I sort of think these Pikolinos give an even stronger Pirate Vibe (which I actually sort of like) …


Am I allowed to say that I'd like it more on the guy?


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Dextersmom

IslandBari said:


> Has anyone tried these:  Rourke Bootie | Nordstrom?  I have a narrow foot so hoping I can actually wear them.  Munro's sizing is very inconsistant though.


I ordered them the first day.  Mine are black and the leather is buttery soft.  To me, they are classic and simple.  I also have a narrow foot and these fit perfectly.  This is my first experience with Munro and I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## carolswin

VSOP said:


> What was the GWP with Revitabrow? I didn’t get anything.





It shows sold out now when I click on it. Guess I should be glad they shipped it immediately after ordering!


----------



## chloethelovely

Well, a dress that I regretted not ordering on Icon Day 1 popped back in, and I ordered it.  Now its sold out again.  Fingers crossed!



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/lafayette-148-new-york-thomme-long-sleeve-denim-shirtdress-plus-size/5936240


----------



## waddleod

Calgarygirl said:


> Canada got unscented!  Weird



i feel like I did just see unscented at my rack but I didn‘t look that closely to know for sure.


----------



## waddleod

I saw this plaid avec coat in store and it was beautiful…thinking of ordering but now I see there is a solid color too (gray also). The plaid is nice but I’m thinking the solid might be more flattering?  I am not a small person…


----------



## limom

Against my best judgement I went to the store…
I got this


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/aerin-beauty-mediterranean-honeysuckle-eau-de-parfum-set-137-value/5914786
		

I now read that it should have come with a GWP. I was not offered anything…

Then this jacket to walk the dogs.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/the-north-face-cragmont-hooded-fleece-coat/5828041
		


And this Barbour coat too


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/barbour-hollingworth-quilted-jacket/5924132
		


No sneakers available for women at all…
Oh well, hopefully the stuff ship.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

kells1983 said:


> I've surprised myself because I haven't ordered much during the sale, yay! There are things in my closet with tags on them from last year , so my goal for the next few months is more of a decluttering/reorganizing mindset.
> 
> The only item I have in-hand from my orders so far is the LC backpack since I did store pickup for that one, and the comments are below. Will update if/when I receive the others! Still keeping an eye out for a couple wishlist items like the *Bombas 6-pack*, but really need to assess my sock inventory before continuing to stalk those, lol.
> That being said, here's what I ordered so far:
> 
> *Lavender Fabric Wash - 32oz** - *This was a *buy more, save more* sale that I haven't seen mentioned much on this thread. It was 3x 32oz bottles for $18! I paid $9.90 on sale last year for one single 32oz bottle, so for $6 each I quickly grabbed them, figuring I can give one to my mom and/or sister at that price! They also had it available in Honeysuckle scent, but I stuck with Lavender... was hoping that they would have the unscented version, but I haven't seen that in ages!
> View attachment 5141169
> 
> 
> *Zella Amazing Crewneck in black** - *This year's version has *pockets*, whaaaaat?!? Last year's gray version definitely does not, but at least I only paid $20 at the NRack for it about a month ago. See, there's always hope to find things because of returns, right?! I hoped they'd add the Amazing long zip hoodie to the sale again, because I 100% lived in that over the past winter, but alas...
> View attachment 5141165
> 
> 
> *BDG Urban Outfitters Brendan Flannel in Lilac **- *Saw this in the store yesterday when I did a pickup and I love the colors! I didn't try it on but am loving the baggy style in the pics. They only had 2 left in store and not in my size so I stalked the site a bit and managed to order one this morning. I hope it doesn't cancel! Side-note: the purple striped version (shown in the video on the site) is a great color in person, but was giving me more of a menswear vibe. Like I'm sure I've seen men's dress shirts in that pattern before, but in the baggy flannel-ish material it was too much for my brain to accept!
> View attachment 5141166
> 
> 
> *On Cloud running shoes in Charcoal/Rose* - I decided to go for this color combo instead of the Cloudflow rock/rose ones. It is a new brand for me so I am hoping the hype is real and that I picked the right size! I'm usually between a 9-9.5 so I went with the 9.5 for now. From the reviews I've read the Cloud*flow* are TTS, but the regular Cloud are slightly small... who knows, lol! I often have issues with shoes pinching in the back of my heel/achilles area so I didn't want to mess around with the smaller one.
> View attachment 5141170
> 
> 
> *Longchamp le Pliage large backpack in black* - I'm so happy they added these to the sale! Unfortunately, they are made in China unlike the expandable totes which are made in France. The underside of the leather flap is very rough unlike the numerous LC totes I own, which are super soft. I'll probably keep, but don't plan to use right away and will keep an eye out for future markdowns (which I did with last year's expandable and ended up saving about $25 more I think?).
> View attachment 5141168


My gray amazing crewneck bought last year during the sale has pockets? Maybe the rack got a different version?


----------



## IslandBari

Dextersmom said:


> I ordered them the first day.  Mine are black and the leather is buttery soft.  To me, they are classic and simple.  I also have a narrow foot and these fit perfectly.  This is my first experience with Munro and I am pleasantly surprised.


Thanks so much for the review!  I ordered my usual size, so will hope for the best.  I ordered the 'Herb' color because it has a green tone to it, but will keep the black in mind too.


----------



## JoesGirl

Hobie said:


> Has anyone had the wrong item shipped? Instead of receiving RevitaBrow I received what looks like an Origins GWP (and the RevitaBrow GWP). I tried to chat with Customer Care and I don't think they understood my question - they told me that it's probably shipping separately. But I don't have a tracking number and when I look at my account it says that the RevitaBrow shipped. Does anyone have a Nordstrom customer service email address? Thanks.



Too may times to list.  .com side of the business is AWFUL.



kells1983 said:


> I've surprised myself because I haven't ordered much during the sale, yay! There are things in my closet with tags on them from last year , so my goal for the next few months is more of a decluttering/reorganizing mindset.
> 
> 
> *BDG Urban Outfitters Brendan Flannel in Lilac **- *Saw this in the store yesterday when I did a pickup and I love the colors! I didn't try it on but am loving the baggy style in the pics. They only had 2 left in store and not in my size so I stalked the site a bit and managed to order one this morning. I hope it doesn't cancel! Side-note: the purple striped version (shown in the video on the site) is a great color in person, but was giving me more of a menswear vibe. Like I'm sure I've seen men's dress shirts in that pattern before, but in the baggy flannel-ish material it was too much for my brain to accept!
> View attachment 5141166


 
I LOVE this top and it’s so not something I would usually wear but I loved it so much I bought both colors in a small.  It’s SUPER soft!


----------



## IslandBari

chloethelovely said:


> Well, a dress that I regretted not ordering on Icon Day 1 popped back in, and I ordered it.  Now its sold out again.  Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/lafayette-148-new-york-thomme-long-sleeve-denim-shirtdress-plus-size/5936240


That's beautiful and classic!  I hope you get it.


----------



## lovemyrescues

waddleod said:


> I saw this plaid avec coat in store and it was beautiful…thinking of ordering but now I see there is a solid color too (gray also). The plaid is nice but I’m thinking the solid might be more flattering?  I am not a small person…


I got the camel and black one and it is so soft and pretty in person.  I am a medium and went down to a small and it fits well.  I am around 5'8".


----------



## llyan

If anyone in Chicagoland is looking for the Reiss wool coat, I saw a few on the floor at Old Orchard in US sizes 0, 2, 6, 8, and either a 10 or 12. They weren't there when I stopped by last week, so they might have just gotten a shipment from Reiss in the last day or so since there were also a few other items in multiple sizes from Reiss (i.e. sweaters and dresses). I tried on the coat and felt it was TTS if even slightly oversized, which would work if you were layering over a sweater. It's very long, so if you're on the shorter side, it may look enormous on you. Coat is also unlined. However, even though the wool was very soft and not itchy, it was thin. Not sure it's worth the sale price and definitely not full price.


----------



## sabrunka

Well, I did a bit of stalking and a size 8 of that Reiss Leah coat came in stock and i snatched that up unbelievably fast.  I need a size 6, but with the coat being adjustable by the belt I'm hoping that the 8 will work for me too (if it even ships lol).


----------



## kells1983

hollieplus2 said:


> My gray amazing crewneck bought last year during the sale has pockets? Maybe the rack got a different version?


Maybe!! I was under the *probably wrong* assumption that Z by Zella was the made-for-Rack brand and that regular Zella (which this one is) was transferred from retail stores....this was just a lonely gray on the clearance rack in June so I assumed it was a return.   oh well, I just hope the one I ordered comes through, as there was allegedly only 1 left, haha!


----------



## sabrunka

llyan said:


> If anyone in Chicagoland is looking for the Reiss wool coat, I saw a few on the floor at Old Orchard in US sizes 0, 2, 6, 8, and either a 10 or 12. They weren't there when I stopped by last week, so they might have just gotten a shipment from Reiss in the last day or so since there were also a few other items in multiple sizes from Reiss (i.e. sweaters and dresses). I tried on the coat and felt it was TTS if even slightly oversized, which would work if you were layering over a sweater. It's very long, so if you're on the shorter side, it may look enormous on you. Coat is also unlined. However, even though the wool was very soft and not itchy, it was thin. Not sure it's worth the sale price and definitely not full price.



Our posts were timed very well, lol! Do you mind sharing what size you tried on? Nordstroms site does say that sizes 10 and above run large, while sizes 4 and below run small.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## kells1983

JoesGirl said:


> I LOVE this top and it’s so not something I would usually wear but I loved it so much I bought both colors in a small.  It’s SUPER soft!


Yes, I'm in comfort mode lately and this felt so nice to the touch in-store! I hope mine actually arrives and I'm (of course) still stalking the site for other colors! Do you know if there was just the two colors as part of the sale? Now that it's sold out it's hard to tell.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Anyone think the madewell bobble cardi will come back in stock in the gold color? My order was cancelled and it was the item I really wanted. I’ve been stalking the site but no gold ones have come back in stock in any size. I’m looking for a small or medium.


----------



## llyan

sabrunka said:


> Our posts were timed very well, lol! Do you mind sharing what size you tried on? Nordstroms site does say that sizes 10 and above run large, while sizes 4 and below run small.


What a coincidence haha! I tried on a Size 2. I would have tried on the Size 0 if I had time to see if I liked the fit better, but I had returns to take care of and customer service was a zoo. But thinking about it again, I probably would have just stuck with my normal size 2 if I was going to buy it. HTH!


----------



## raylyn

Hobie said:


> Has anyone had the wrong item shipped? Instead of receiving RevitaBrow I received what looks like an Origins GWP (and the RevitaBrow GWP). I tried to chat with Customer Care and I don't think they understood my question - they told me that it's probably shipping separately. But I don't have a tracking number and when I look at my account it says that the RevitaBrow shipped. Does anyone have a Nordstrom customer service email address? Thanks.


They have sent me wrong items a few times, such as a completely different Longchamp tote from the one I ordered, and they once sent me a cheap backpack instead of a hard sided carryon. Couldn't understand that one.


----------



## LittleStar88

My first disappointment from the sale arrived today: Monica Vinader Fiji Pendant Necklace in sterling silver. It is sooooo tiiiiny! At first I thought the pendant part had come off or was missing. Sending it back. I knew it would be small, but it is almost microscopic! 


Winners that I have received so far:

Clinique Moisture Surge Pop Lip Balm Set - Have been wanting to try these for a long time. I am very happy with them!

Bombas socks - I ordered all of them in the event some canceled. Excited to see none canceled and I have a Bombaspalooza happening in my sock drawer now!

My big order placed last Wed at midnight is still in transit to me. A couple of other orders placed since then still waiting to be filled.


----------



## raylyn

LittleStar88 said:


> My first disappointment from the sale arrived today: Monica Vinader Fiji Pendant Necklace in sterling silver. It is sooooo tiiiiny! At first I thought the pendant part had come off or was missing. Sending it back. I knew it would be small, but it is almost microscopic!


It is hard to tell the size when you just look at the item picture. I try to look at the model wearing it but they don't always include that.


----------



## Leeshya1

Today I did curbside pickup for an order after receiving a notification last night that it was ready. I texted that I was there, and sat waiting, and waiting, and waiting... I figured they were busy so I was patient. 15 minutes goes by - nothing, no status updates, whatever. 

Then someone from the car next to me knocked on my window and asked if I was (my name), and said I think this is your bag.. an SA came out, opened this woman's trunk, but the bag in it and then walked away without confirming orders or names or anything. She said she didn't even realize that an SA had put a bag in their trunk because she was on her phone - she just happened to look back and see a bag in there.

After all this I check my curbside pick up status and it still says "we're getting your order together" so I'm glad this woman noticed. But come on, Nordstrom.. get your act together.


----------



## LittleStar88

raylyn said:


> It is hard to tell the size when you just look at the item picture. I try to look at the model wearing it but they don't always include that.



It's always a gamble it seems... It looks bigger on the model - or what they have in that photo is not the item they are selling? And not particularly sparkly in the slightest. Underwhelmed.


----------



## JoesGirl

llyan said:


> If anyone in Chicagoland is looking for the Reiss wool coat, I saw a few on the floor at Old Orchard in US sizes 0, 2, 6, 8, and either a 10 or 12. They weren't there when I stopped by last week, so they might have just gotten a shipment from Reiss in the last day or so since there were also a few other items in multiple sizes from Reiss (i.e. sweaters and dresses). I tried on the coat and felt it was TTS if even slightly oversized, which would work if you were layering over a sweater. It's very long, so if you're on the shorter side, it may look enormous on you. Coat is also unlined. However, even though the wool was very soft and not itchy, it was thin. Not sure it's worth the sale price and definitely not full price.



called the store and the sales associate said their store had none. Thanks for the heads up.  



kells1983 said:


> Yes, I'm in comfort mode lately and this felt so nice to the touch in-store! I hope mine actually arrives and I'm (of course) still stalking the site for other colors! Do you know if there was just the two colors as part of the sale? Now that it's sold out it's hard to tell.


There were just the two in that print.  There was also a smaller black plaid print but the fabric was different and not nearly as soft.


----------



## sabrunka

llyan said:


> What a coincidence haha! I tried on a Size 2. I would have tried on the Size 0 if I had time to see if I liked the fit better, but I had returns to take care of and customer service was a zoo. But thinking about it again, I probably would have just stuck with my normal size 2 if I was going to buy it. HTH!


Thanks! In that case..  I cancelled my size 8 order and will wait for the size 6 that i need. My fingers are crossed that itll show up in my store.


----------



## piosavsfan

Leeshya1 said:


> Today I did curbside pickup for an order after receiving a notification last night that it was ready. I texted that I was there, and sat waiting, and waiting, and waiting... I figured they were busy so I was patient. 15 minutes goes by - nothing, no status updates, whatever.
> 
> Then someone from the car next to me knocked on my window and asked if I was (my name), and said I think this is your bag.. an SA came out, opened this woman's trunk, but the bag in it and then walked away without confirming orders or names or anything. She said she didn't even realize that an SA had put a bag in their trunk because she was on her phone - she just happened to look back and see a bag in there.
> 
> After all this I check my curbside pick up status and it still says "we're getting your order together" so I'm glad this woman noticed. But come on, Nordstrom.. get your act together.


I hope you called the store to complain. That's unacceptable.


----------



## Hobie

The Lancer polish exfoliator is marked down... 

LANCER SKINCARE Jumbo The Method Polish Exfoliator


----------



## limom

The shopping gods must be on my side…
My beauty haul arrived.
I am not shopping until Christmas on an official ban!
Not bad ordered Friday received today.
All very well packed.


----------



## chloethelovely

llyan said:


> If anyone in Chicagoland is looking for the Reiss wool coat, I saw a few on the floor at Old Orchard in US sizes 0, 2, 6, 8, and either a 10 or 12. They weren't there when I stopped by last week, so they might have just gotten a shipment from Reiss in the last day or so since there were also a few other items in multiple sizes from Reiss (i.e. sweaters and dresses). I tried on the coat and felt it was TTS if even slightly oversized, which would work if you were layering over a sweater. It's very long, so if you're on the shorter side, it may look enormous on you. Coat is also unlined. However, even though the wool was very soft and not itchy, it was thin. Not sure it's worth the sale price and definitely not full price.


Jackie, the Austin Stylist, said that Reiss hadn't even been received in store yet.  That's according to her instagram stories from this morning...  So, there's hope yet ladies!


----------



## chloethelovely

LittleStar88 said:


> Clinique Moisture Surge Pop Lip Balm Set - Have been wanting to try these for a long time. I am very happy with them!


This looks like my very favorite Dior Addict Lip Glow balm! Any idea how the two compare????  This Clinque set is quite a good deal!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## rutabaga

If anyone is looking for the Frame dress, it’s available in XS and XXS in navy and black on NR:



			https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/6030259
		


If my grey NAS version doesn’t ship, I’ll just wait it out and see if I can snag it at a deeper discount later on.


----------



## VSOP

carolswin said:


> View attachment 5141255
> 
> It shows sold out now when I click on it. Guess I should be glad they shipped it immediately after ordering!



Okay thanks for letting me know!


----------



## LittleStar88

chloethelovely said:


> This looks like my very favorite Dior Addict Lip Glow balm! Any idea how the two compare????  This Clinque set is quite a good deal!



I have several of the Dior Addict Lip Glow balms. I like these better! They have a better feel on the lips which I think I like the most and prefer over the Dior. I find that with the Dior the colors deepen/change from the first application which I don't like. The Clinique don't do that but their color payoff is more subtle.


----------



## lovemyrescues

chloethelovely said:


> Jackie, the Austin Stylist, said that Reiss hadn't even been received in store yet.  That's according to her instagram stories from this morning...  So, there's hope yet ladies!


If you go to her stories she said if there’s an item that’s sold out to contact her and that she will look out for you as she checks almost every hour or so for some of you who don’t have a stylist or SA. https://instagram.com/stylist.jackiefremin?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## mgrant

Has anyone bought The North Face Acropolis Parka (specifically in the gray color)? I looked at the "Metropolis" parka a few months ago and this one looks very similar, so I'm curious about it. I didn't buy the Metropolis because it had terrible reviews about the hood not staying attached and the filling constantly coming out. I'm wondering if this version has similar issues or not. I need a heavy coat and was hoping this might be a good option.


----------



## KittyRN

I’m happy with the Tory Burch Carson cross body in Arugula - much better in person. I’m 5’3” and as a cross body it hits me at hip level.  The strap is also removable for an evening clutch.  The inside has 4 credit card slots and a space for cash.  It holds a good deal, phone, keys, sunglasses, lotion, lipstick, and room for more.  I don’t need a new purse, but the color really sold me.  A keeper!

TORY BURCH Carson Convertible Leather Crossbody Bag


----------



## randr21

I found this mini lip maestro trio set ($36) at my store, but not offered online. Never tried their liquid lippys, and the colors are wearable.


----------



## englishprof

KittyRN said:


> I’m happy with the Tory Burch Carson cross body in Arugula - much better in person. I’m 5’3” and as a cross body it hits me at hip level.  The strap is also removable for an evening clutch.  The inside has 4 credit card slots and a space for cash.  It holds a good deal, phone, keys, sunglasses, lotion, lipstick, and room for more.  I don’t need a new purse, but the color really sold me.  A keeper!
> View attachment 5141362


I got this in black, but the green is super cute!!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Fashion is Art

KittyRN said:


> I’m happy with the Tory Burch Carson cross body in Arugula - much better in person. I’m 5’3” and as a cross body it hits me at hip level.  The strap is also removable for an evening clutch.  The inside has 4 credit card slots and a space for cash.  It holds a good deal, phone, keys, sunglasses, lotion, lipstick, and room for more.  I don’t need a new purse, but the color really sold me.  A keeper!
> View attachment 5141362


Love the colour


----------



## katz_creative

KGracr22 said:


> It's really well made, super moisturizing. The leave in and prewash treatment are the star products, they actually do a wonderful job repairing and hydrating your hair. I have long thick hair and it's been a product that deserves the hype


It strengthens AND builds bonds -- repairing split ends and revitalizing hair. I constantly color my hair (often going from dark to light or vice versa) and Olaplex keeps my hair looking & feeling great.


----------



## chloethelovely

LittleStar88 said:


> I have several of the Dior Addict Lip Glow balms. I like these better! They have a better feel on the lips which I think I like the most and prefer over the Dior. I find that with the Dior the colors deepen/change from the first application which I don't like. The Clinique don't do that but their color payoff is more subtle.


Thank you!!!! I'm ordering them!


----------



## katz_creative

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Does anyone use the Tom Ford body oil?  I’m debating on ordering it.


I use it (so does my daughter when I'm not looking). I put it all over my legs whenever I wear a dress for an extra glow. Plus it is the same scent as the soleil blanc perfume!


----------



## Illinigirl

mgrant said:


> Has anyone bought The North Face Acropolis Parka (specifically in the gray color)? I looked at the "Metropolis" parka a few months ago and this one looks very similar, so I'm curious about it. I didn't buy the Metropolis because it had terrible reviews about the hood not staying attached and the filling constantly coming out. I'm wondering if this version has similar issues or not. I need a heavy coat and was hoping this might be a good option.


I would love to know as well! I’m considering the green. Hoping try it on in the store when I go pick up my orders later this week.


----------



## viba424

Has anyone purchased any of the Bony Levy (non-diamond) 14k items? Liking the oval hoops and a couple of the chains but go down the rabbit hole wondering if I can find something similar cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## mgrant

Illinigirl said:


> I would love to know as well! I’m considering the green. Hoping try it on in the store when I go pick up my orders later this week.


Please post your thoughts if you get the chance to try it on!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## KittyRN

I purchased the simple gold ball necklace.  It’s a beautiful classic piece.  The chain is very fine but the sparkle factor is great!  I love to layer it with my other pieces.  I highly recommend. 

BONY LEVY 14K Gold Bead Necklace


----------



## VSOP

I received the suede BlankNYC moto jackets in both colors today and the leather Treasure & Bond moto jacket.

Tomorrow I’ll get spanx, Frye boots, and hats. Nothing else has shipped.


----------



## deedeegal

My small order I placed on Friday at midnight is still getting ready, but a few small orders placed by an SA have all shipped.  I did notice that all orders I have recently placed show August 2nd as the delivery by date, are you all noticing the same thing

Tom Ford Anouk sunglasses in brown are going to be returned later this week.  They are too geo-shaped for my face.

I ordered the BFD floral throw in faded rose, but received the solid color in faded rose and this is going back.

I can’t seem to locate the Aquis towel duo so I’m still stalking it.

Has anyone received the BFD namaste lounge set?  Is it worth stalking and how is the sizing?
Thanks!


----------



## jaschultze

carolswin said:


> My Revitabrow GWP came Fedex (the only thing shipped that way), but in my account it specifically says GWP with a picture. If your actual Revitabrow says shipped but has no tracking I would ask customer service specifically for the Revitabrow tracking and see if they can tell you that. Since it seems they can't understand the whole picture. I've never emailed, but I have called - and had to hang up and call back once to speak to someone willing to do more than telling me to call back next week.


What is the GWP with the Revitabrow? I got my product, but didn't see any special GWP with it.


----------



## rutabaga

deedeegal said:


> My small order I placed on Friday at midnight is still getting ready, but a few small orders placed by an SA have all shipped.  I did notice that all orders I have recently placed show August 2nd as the delivery by date, are you all noticing the same thing
> 
> Tom Ford Anouk sunglasses in brown are going to be returned later this week.  They are too geo-shaped for my face.
> 
> I ordered the BFD floral throw in faded rose, but received the solid color in faded rose and this is going back.
> 
> I can’t seem to locate the Aquis towel duo so I’m still stalking it.
> 
> Has anyone received the BFD namaste lounge set?  Is it worth stalking and how is the sizing?
> Thanks!


My orders are showing 7/30 to 8/2 delivery dates (even for non-NAS merch) but fortunately the items that have shipped will be delivered this week. I think they were being careful with the delivery estimates so shoppers don’t overwhelm CS with inquiries.


----------



## toujours*chic

LittleStar88 said:


> Your Zella Amazing Crewneck may have been made-for-Rack. I got my grey one at the NAS last year and it has pockets. Hands down my favorite purchase from last year so I also bought the black one!


Same- I bought the charcoal last year and it does have pockets. I bought the black first Amb order and then scored the blue by stalking. But it is in the dreaded "getting ready" status so not all that hopeful- it has been 2 days now. It is ok. I am happy with what I have. I'll bet you are right about the_ sans _pocket version is made for Rack.


----------



## englishprof

Not sure if anyone is interested, but this is back in stock in 2 colors: 
Tory Carson Zip Leather Continental Wallet

Also, I received these Monica Vinader Medium Riva Wave Diamond Hoop Earrings today. They are pretty. Just make sure you look at the profile photo featuring the earring because the other photo makes them look A LOT bigger. (This is true for a lot of the reviews for her earrings.) I probably won't keep and may opt for a simpler gold pair.

Hope everyone is doing well, and thanks for all the updates/conversations  !!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Did anyone else get this sweater? It reminds me of last year’s T&B long cardigan that pilled immediately and is unwearable now. Wondering if I should bother with it.


----------



## graciewwing

Hobie said:


> Has anyone had the wrong item shipped? Instead of receiving RevitaBrow I received what looks like an Origins GWP (and the RevitaBrow GWP). I tried to chat with Customer Care and I don't think they understood my question - they told me that it's probably shipping separately. But I don't have a tracking number and when I look at my account it says that the RevitaBrow shipped. Does anyone have a Nordstrom customer service email address? Thanks.


Yeah I ordered a small and a medium in a coat. Small got canceled. Medium shipped. Knee medium might be too big. Well they actually shipped me the small. It fit but had small tags attached and medium tags in the pocket. That one worked out for me.
Just call customer service and explain the situation. They should help.


----------



## graciewwing

jaschultze said:


> What is the GWP with the Revitabrow? I got my product, but didn't see any special GWP with it.


I got a little bottle of their eye serum


----------



## chloethelovely

Yes, me.  I have several pieces of Bony Levy.  Some from Anniversary Sales over the years, and some (very few!) full price.  My opinion is that they are very high quality at the Anni Sale price.  Perhaps not a great deal at the non-sale price.

For what it's worth, I have three diamond bangles and the paperclip bracelet from the current sale.
Diamond Bangle
Paperclip Bracelet (Currently sold out)


----------



## LouisLove2018

Did anyone purchase the Dolce Vita Huey Bootie (in any color)? Would love to see pics!


----------



## bunnylou

Teagaggle said:


> Oh! You'll have to let me know what you think. I ordered two last year (grey & cream/heather) & two this year (rose & black). The exterior fabric of this year's (at least in rose & black) feels cheap. My ones from last year don't feel like that AT ALL. Interior, etc is still awesome & I'll likely keep but was just disappointed in the exterior fabric.



Just unpacked my sweatshirt in black. It isn’t as amazing as last year’s, that’s for sure! The exterior fabric feels more like workout gear. Whatever dye they used is also VERY strong! I threw it in the wash so maybe that will help. Keeping it because it’s still great for running errands and the inside is soft.


----------



## pepperdiva

I JUST had this banner pop up on the app. Did that happen to anyone else? I did not see it during the promotional Period dates


----------



## chloethelovely

viba424 said:


> Has anyone purchased any of the Bony Levy (non-diamond) 14k items? Liking the oval hoops and a couple of the chains but go down the rabbit hole wondering if I can find something similar cheaper elsewhere.


I really dig those oval hoops!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## cmm62

viba424 said:


> Has anyone purchased any of the Bony Levy (non-diamond) 14k items? Liking the oval hoops and a couple of the chains but go down the rabbit hole wondering if I can find something similar cheaper elsewhere.



i got my sister bony levy earrings Last year in gold and they were lovely. I think it was a good buy vs going on a treasure hunt that wouldn’t have had a huge difference to the bottom line. As an alternative, I do save for and shop Roberto Coin jewelry and have a few pieces that I love. Probably not cheaper but in love with the brand.

in shipping news today, my Paige jeans shipped but my Pendleton pillows got cancelled. I think I would have preferred the pillows lol, but we’ll see what happens. I did wake up to MV earrings I was stalking pop back in stock and I ordered them so that was a win - they went out of stock right after ordering so we’ll see.


----------



## a_b_c

Hi ladies - has anyone purchased or is familiar with the Kwiat Diamond earring studs that are part of thr sale every year? I went into thr store Thursday looking to buy the largest size, thr 1.5 carat studs. They didn’t have them in store but one of the associates was very nice and helped me order them. They just arrived and they look like they came directly from the vendor. I’m looking at thr invoice and the size says 1.4ct stud, with no other information (quality if Diamond or platinum vs white gold). Anyway I realize the description online says “carat size is approximate”, but a full 0.10 seems far off from the approximate range, would you agree? I paid just over $2,000 to upgrade from the 1.25 size. I feel somewhat cheated that the $2k only got me another 0.15. Would you return and insist on receiving a pair that is closer or at the exact 1.5 size? So disappointed, especially after waiting all day and evening for ups.


----------



## coffeecup1828

a_b_c said:


> Hi ladies - has anyone purchased or is familiar with the kwiat Diamond earring studs that are part of thr sale every year? I went into thr store Thursday looking to buy the largest size, thr 1.5 carat studs. They didn’t have them in store but one of the associates was very nice and helped me order them. They just arrived and they look like they came directly from the vendor. I’m looking at thr invoice and the size says 1.4ct stud, with no other information (quality if Diamond or platinum vs white gold). Anyway I realize the description online says “carat size is approximate”, but a full 0.10 seems far off from the approximate range, would you agree? I paid just over $2,000 to upgrade from the 1.25 size. I feel somewhat cheated that the $2k only got me another 0.15. Would you return and insist on receiving a pair that is closer or at the exact 1.5 size? So disappointed, especially after waiting all day and evening for ups.


Yeah I would insist. For something like that, they should have the exact measurement available for your particular pair. It’s not that hard to do, it’s not like they’re selling thousands of the earrings a day. Blue Nile has a great system for this. I would absolutely complain.


----------



## a_b_c

coffeecup1828 said:


> Yeah I would insist. For something like that, they should have the exact measurement available for your particular pair. It’s not that hard to do, it’s not like they’re selling thousands of the earrings a day. Blue Nile has a great system for this. I would absolutely complain.


Thank you. I honestly wouldn’t expect this from Nordstrom, sort of a bait & switch situation I’d expect from less reputable shops, so I was second guessing myself.  i will give customer service a call.


----------



## Teagaggle

bunnylou said:


> Just unpacked my sweatshirt in black. It isn’t as amazing as last year’s, that’s for sure! The exterior fabric feels more like workout gear. Whatever dye they used is also VERY strong! I threw it in the wash so maybe that will help. Keeping it because it’s still great for running errands and the inside is soft.


Yes, workout gear! Why do you say that about the dye? Did any come off? Let me know how your black washes up. Would appreciate it!


----------



## cmm62

a_b_c said:


> Hi ladies - has anyone purchased or is familiar with the kwiat Diamond earring studs that are part of thr sale every year? I went into thr store Thursday looking to buy the largest size, thr 1.5 carat studs. They didn’t have them in store but one of the associates was very nice and helped me order them. They just arrived and they look like they came directly from the vendor. I’m looking at thr invoice and the size says 1.4ct stud, with no other information (quality if Diamond or platinum vs white gold). Anyway I realize the description online says “carat size is approximate”, but a full 0.10 seems far off from the approximate range, would you agree? I paid just over $2,000 to upgrade from the 1.25 size. I feel somewhat cheated that the $2k only got me another 0.15. Would you return and insist on receiving a pair that is closer or at the exact 1.5 size? So disappointed, especially after waiting all day and evening for ups.


.1 is a lot!

I would suggest going back to the SA who helped you too. Sometimes customer service over the phone is not great at dealing with something like this. Kwiat makes beautiful jewelry, hope you get your earrings!


----------



## bunnylou

viba424 said:


> Has anyone purchased any of the Bony Levy (non-diamond) 14k items? Liking the oval hoops and a couple of the chains but go down the rabbit hole wondering if I can find something similar cheaper elsewhere.



Are you referring to these hoops? 14K Gold Medium Tube Hoop Earrings

I picked up a pair in-store yesterday. They are a nice size (not too large for my small ears) and seem well made. I think the clasp is secure? I will wear them around the house this week to get a feel. I don't wear larger hoop earrings, but these were a bit different and I thought they were pretty versatile (could go dressy or casual) and would look nice mixed with other earrings.

My only complaint is both hoops had price tags on them and removing the stickiness from those tags was a chore. Still have to check to make sure I got off all the goo. I have jewelry wipes, which helped. It was NOT a fun chore. Not sure if they all arrive like that, but the ones on display were a bit sticky, too!


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Teagaggle said:


> Yes, workout gear! Why do you say that about the dye? Did any come off? Let me know how your black washes up. Would appreciate it!


Mine are on the way, curious to feel the difference. The ones I have feel cottony on the exterior.


----------



## graciewwing

a_b_c said:


> Hi ladies - has anyone purchased or is familiar with the kwiat Diamond earring studs that are part of thr sale every year? I went into thr store Thursday looking to buy the largest size, thr 1.5 carat studs. They didn’t have them in store but one of the associates was very nice and helped me order them. They just arrived and they look like they came directly from the vendor. I’m looking at thr invoice and the size says 1.4ct stud, with no other information (quality if Diamond or platinum vs white gold). Anyway I realize the description online says “carat size is approximate”, but a full 0.10 seems far off from the approximate range, would you agree? I paid just over $2,000 to upgrade from the 1.25 size. I feel somewhat cheated that the $2k only got me another 0.15. Would you return and insist on receiving a pair that is closer or at the exact 1.5 size? So disappointed, especially after waiting all day and evening for ups.



Neiman Marcus will adjust prices and give you a credit when stuff like this happens. I’ve never had to try with Nordstrom, but usually 100-150 refunded on something if this price range. Worth a shot? 

For reference I ordered a small YSL Lou Lou and they sent me toy at the toy price. They misdescribed and refunded like 125. I also had a ring sent in the wrong size and they were sold out so they gave me 150 to cover sizing


----------



## pixiejenna

Now everything from my original friday order has shipped minus one top which showed as backordered when I ordered it. I have a few items that I made separate orders for over the weekend  still showing as getting ready over the weekend. Overall I have to say that is a pretty decent turnaround IMO for my Friday order to have shipped everything minus the item that was backordered. I did not pay for expedited shipping because I’m too cheap lol. I can’t wait for my items to come.


----------



## Lynzee

deedeegal said:


> My small order I placed on Friday at midnight is still getting ready, but a few small orders placed by an SA have all shipped.  I did notice that all orders I have recently placed show August 2nd as the delivery by date, are you all noticing the same thing
> 
> Tom Ford Anouk sunglasses in brown are going to be returned later this week.  They are too geo-shaped for my face.
> 
> I ordered the BFD floral throw in faded rose, but received the solid color in faded rose and this is going back.
> 
> I can’t seem to locate the Aquis towel duo so I’m still stalking it.
> 
> Has anyone received the BFD namaste lounge set?  Is it worth stalking and how is the sizing?
> Thanks!


 Check your local TJ Maxx for Aquis turbans and towels. There were many available a couple weeks ago and I stocked up because I haven’t seen them in that type of store for many years. $9.99 each vs $40 for two in the sale.


----------



## bunnylou

a_b_c said:


> Hi ladies - has anyone purchased or is familiar with the kwiat Diamond earring studs that are part of thr sale every year? I went into thr store Thursday looking to buy the largest size, thr 1.5 carat studs. They didn’t have them in store but one of the associates was very nice and helped me order them. They just arrived and they look like they came directly from the vendor. I’m looking at thr invoice and the size says 1.4ct stud, with no other information (quality if Diamond or platinum vs white gold). Anyway I realize the description online says “carat size is approximate”, but a full 0.10 seems far off from the approximate range, would you agree? I paid just over $2,000 to upgrade from the 1.25 size. I feel somewhat cheated that the $2k only got me another 0.15. Would you return and insist on receiving a pair that is closer or at the exact 1.5 size? So disappointed, especially after waiting all day and evening for ups.



I got my Kwiat studs in the mail today (only 0.25 ct), and the size on the invoice is correct. You are missing a good chunk of ct there! Maybe it's just a typo? Hopefully you'll get some sort of confirmation that your earring size is correct.

For some reason, I thought these earrings came with screw backs, rather than posts, but the description on mine does say post back.


----------



## bunnylou

Teagaggle said:


> Yes, workout gear! Why do you say that about the dye? Did any come off? Let me know how your black washes up. Would appreciate it!



I washed it and used a Trader Joe's lavender dryer sachet so it smells okay now. Don't think it faded or anything in the wash. The inside is still soft but this year's "Amazing" sweatshirt is just a "Whatever, I guess it's soft and it does have pockets" sweatshirt. I get they are cutting costs and all, but don't mess with the best sweatshirt, Nordstrom!

Also, I think it's the black dye that smells strongly, because I purchased some of the men's Zella lounge pants for my SO and his pants still smell like dye after a wash!


----------



## VSOP

a_b_c said:


> Hi ladies - has anyone purchased or is familiar with the kwiat Diamond earring studs that are part of thr sale every year? I went into thr store Thursday looking to buy the largest size, thr 1.5 carat studs. They didn’t have them in store but one of the associates was very nice and helped me order them. They just arrived and they look like they came directly from the vendor. I’m looking at thr invoice and the size says 1.4ct stud, with no other information (quality if Diamond or platinum vs white gold). Anyway I realize the description online says “carat size is approximate”, but a full 0.10 seems far off from the approximate range, would you agree? I paid just over $2,000 to upgrade from the 1.25 size. I feel somewhat cheated that the $2k only got me another 0.15. Would you return and insist on receiving a pair that is closer or at the exact 1.5 size? So disappointed, especially after waiting all day and evening for ups.



they didn’t provide authenticity card of clarity, color, and size? I would expect that at the price point.  I would definitely complain.


----------



## againstandforward

The Reiss Coat was available in all sizes at the Denver Cherry Creek Store. I was there just before closing so they should still be there tomorrow morning.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Luv n bags

I bought the Halogen leather jacket.  Nice and lightweight.  I like shorter leather jackets and this one fit perfectly.  I ordered XS and Small.  XS was a smidge tight under the arms, so I went with the small. 
Also, True and Co.  bras.  I haven’t received them yet, but I did go to Target and I picked up a few.  So comfy! I fit the medium, but I prefer a large.  I don’t like anything tight on my rib cage.  And they are cheaper than Nordstrom.  Thanks for the heads up about Target!


----------



## a_b_c

cmm62 said:


> .1 is a lot!
> 
> I would suggest going back to the SA who helped you too. Sometimes customer service over the phone is not great at dealing with something like this. Kwiat makes beautiful jewelry, hope you get your earrings!


Thank you, I agree the setting on these is beautiful and I’d like to keep them, but I’d also like the size I paid for!  I appreciate the advice.


----------



## a_b_c

bunnylou said:


> I got my Kwiat studs in the mail today (only 0.25 ct), and the size on the invoice is correct. You are missing a good chunk of ct there! Maybe it's just a typo? Hopefully you'll get some sort of confirmation that your earring size is correct.
> 
> For some reason, I thought these earrings came with screw backs, rather than posts, but the description on mine does say post back.


Both the size I received today and the 1.25 size I traded in had posts.  Thanks for the advice


----------



## a_b_c

VSOP said:


> they didn’t provide authenticity card of clarity, color, and size? I would expect that at the price point.  I would definitely complain.


No, nothing else included aside from the invoice which indicated the 1.4 size but no other information or description of the earrings (I included a pic in my original post - I was surprised as well, especially since they look like they came directly from the vendor).


----------



## DreamingBeauty

JoesGirl said:


> Came home with these today   Have no experience with any of them   Would love reviews if you have them
> are any of these a hard pass?
> 
> REVITALASH® COSMETICS RevitaLash® RevitaBrow® Conditioner Duo
> ORIBE Gold Lust Shampoo & Conditioner Set
> LAURA MERCIER Caviar Stick Eye Set
> 
> View attachment 5139938



Don't know about your other picks, but 2 boxes of Revitabrow is all I bought in the sale so that should tell you something! I use on lashes (already have full brows but I'm sure it works great for them too) and they are so much longer and thicker, this is well worth it at half the regular price. I tried the much cheaper Dime Beauty lash serum, it works okay but stings my eyes if a little gets in and didn't have as good of results as Revitabrow. I prefer Revitabrow over Revitalash because you get more product for your money and I prefer the lipgloss style applicator over tiny brush.  I bought 2 boxes as I don't want to be without in case they don't have it next year!


----------



## Lily's Mom

DreamingBeauty said:


> Don't know about your other picks, but 2 boxes of Revitabrow is all I bought in the sale so that should tell you something! I use on lashes (already have full brows but I'm sure it works great for them too) and they are so much longer and thicker, this is well worth it at half the regular price. I tried the much cheaper Dime Beauty lash serum, it works okay but stings my eyes if a little gets in and didn't have as good of results as Revitabrow. I prefer Revitabrow over Revitalash because you get more product for your money and I prefer the lipgloss style applicator over tiny brush.  I bought 2 boxes as I don't want to be without in case they don't have it next year!


I just started using revitabrow two weeks ago so not showing results on my brows just yet. Other posts have mentioned using the brow product for their lashes as well. I hate to sound stupid but do you apply along your lash line as if you were applying eyeliner?  How long before you see results?  I might have to try it.


----------



## Michelle1x

Looks like they have restocked the Beyond Yoga Caught in the midi leggings


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/beyond-yoga-caught-in-the-midi-high-waist-leggings/5892580
		


Question for anyone who has purchased the La Monteliana Tofane leopard spot hiking boots... where do people typically wear these?  Are these a combat boot fashion statement or something that is actually worn when you go to Tahoe?


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/la-montelliana-tofane-genuine-calf-hair-hiking-boot-with-genuine-shearling-lining-women/5935942


----------



## *Nikara

Went to my local store right when they open today to pick up my order and got a beauty samples bag containing 4 samples inside, so that was nice  Received a scratch ticket and won a $5 off from eBar which I happily redeemed for a latte 

A few things arrived today:

Ugg - Cecilia V-Neck Sweater (https://www.nordstrom.com/s/ugg-cecilia-v-neck-sweater/5700955)
SOOO SOFT and cozy!!!  It is a little oversized and thinking if I should get a size down, but OH SO COZY!

1.State - Flutter sleeve t-shirt (https://www.nordstrom.com/s/1-state-flutter-sleeve-rib-knit-t-shirt/5924413)
I really like this top in black!  It's so girly with the flutter sleeve. 

All Saints - Tierny Satin Slipdress (https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-tierny-satin-midi-slipdress/6116373)
This is not the anniversary sale item but it was similar to it (I am thinking this was last year's version) and was discounted a little more.  I got a medium (normally sized small), and it looks and feels good on.  Husband thinks $77.50 is too much for a simple polyester dress though... Now I'm wondering if it is worth it....  I don't have any experience with this brand so I don't know much about the quality of it as well... Can anyone share their insight on the brand and quality? Thanks.


----------



## Fashion is Art

a_b_c said:


> Hi ladies - has anyone purchased or is familiar with the kwiat Diamond earring studs that are part of thr sale every year? I went into thr store Thursday looking to buy the largest size, thr 1.5 carat studs. They didn’t have them in store but one of the associates was very nice and helped me order them. They just arrived and they look like they came directly from the vendor. I’m looking at thr invoice and the size says 1.4ct stud, with no other information (quality if Diamond or platinum vs white gold). Anyway I realize the description online says “carat size is approximate”, but a full 0.10 seems far off from the approximate range, would you agree? I paid just over $2,000 to upgrade from the 1.25 size. I feel somewhat cheated that the $2k only got me another 0.15. Would you return and insist on receiving a pair that is closer or at the exact 1.5 size? So disappointed, especially after waiting all day and evening for ups.


I would be interested in cut, colour and clarity...  sometimes a diamond is cut just under a size to get a better cut, a triple excellent will have more sparkle.  With diamonds this size you need to follow up and get your certificate for each.


----------



## bagconfusion

LittleStar88 said:


> My first disappointment from the sale arrived today: Monica Vinader Fiji Pendant Necklace in sterling silver. It is sooooo tiiiiny! At first I thought the pendant part had come off or was missing. Sending it back. I knew it would be small, but it is almost microscopic!
> 
> 
> Winners that I have received so far:
> 
> Clinique Moisture Surge Pop Lip Balm Set - Have been wanting to try these for a long time. I am very happy with them!
> 
> Bombas socks - I ordered all of them in the event some canceled. Excited to see none canceled and I have a Bombaspalooza happening in my sock drawer now!
> 
> My big order placed last Wed at midnight is still in transit to me. A couple of other orders placed since then still waiting to be filled.


I’m really debating bombas, I want some but I have issues with the no show socks. Most of the time in my sneakers and basically all my shoes they get slowly pulled down at my ankle/heel and basically I spend the whole day pulling them back up. Maybe that is just the brand I tried but I’m fearful I’ll have the same issue if I get any socks that are at or below the height of my heels. I usually only wear ankle or higher socks


----------



## sabrunka

againstandforward said:


> The Reiss Coat was available in all sizes at the Denver Cherry Creek Store. I was there just before closing so they should still be there tomorrow morning.



This gives me hope that stores around the US are getting stock, I'll call my store in Michigan today to see if they got anything too.  I see a review went up for the coat and it isnt the greatest review, but Im hoping it will be what I'm looking for.


----------



## limom

They had the black max Mara coat in GC. It was trash.
It was full of lint in the store. I can’t imagine what it would look like after a couple of wears.
Also no lining? No thanks.


----------



## coffeecup1828

bagconfusion said:


> I’m really debating bombas, I want some but I have issues with the no show socks. Most of the time in my sneakers and basically all my shoes they get slowly pulled down at my ankle/heel and basically I spend the whole day pulling them back up. Maybe that is just the brand I tried but I’m fearful I’ll have the same issue if I get any socks that are at or below the height of my heels. I usually only wear ankle or higher socks


Have you tried the Zella 3 pack tab back fitness socks? $15.90 on sale. They’ve never ever slipped down into to my shoes. They’re great.


----------



## sabrunka

Ive been pretty lucky thus far and haven't had any items cancel! I have a variety of items- Moonlight pajamas, a nordies belt, some WAYF dresses and a work top, rag n bone coat (I know I'll have to return it), bombas socks, blondo sneakers... Still waiting for my order of the Clare V tote to ship and also for my Vince cardigan.


----------



## carolswin

Lily's Mom said:


> I just started using revitabrow two weeks ago so not showing results on my brows just yet. Other posts have mentioned using the brow product for their lashes as well. I hate to sound stupid but do you apply along your lash line as if you were applying eyeliner?  How long before you see results?  I might have to try it.


That's how I do it. It took several weeks to see results but once I did I could really tell a difference. I haven't been using it daily since I've been in the second tube of last years pack so I guess I'm just maintaining now. Stick with it daily and one day they will just pop out!

I still haven't gotten shipping on the order I woke up at 3am on Friday for. It has all my beauty items which is really all I care about!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## sabrunka

carolswin said:


> That's how I do it. It took several weeks to see results but once I did I could really tell a difference. I haven't been using it daily since I've been in the second tube of last years pack so I guess I'm just maintaining now. Stick with it daily and one day they will just pop out!
> 
> I still haven't gotten shipping on the order I woke up at 3am on Friday for. It has all my beauty items which is really all I care about!



I dont want to sound like a debbie downer about revitalash products, but just for everyone to be aware, I know the lash growth products can cause potential side effects (fat loss in the orbital bone area, darkening of eyelids).  I used it for 6 months and my lashes got long, thick and so luscious after about 2-3 months, however some started curling in a funny, uncontrollable manner, and my eyelids got dark reddish purple (and my skin is quite fair).  I ceased use because of this.

I'm not sure about the brow product, but I am curious if it would have similar side effects if used on the lash line?


----------



## againstandforward

sabrunka said:


> This gives me hope that stores around the US are getting stock, I'll call my store in Michigan today to see if they got anything too.  I see a review went up for the coat and it isnt the greatest review, but Im hoping it will be what I'm looking for.


I liked it, I have a very similar coat so I did not even try it on. But the wool is soft and drapey and the color is pretty. I was skeptical about it because it is not 100%wool but it is beautiful.


----------



## mgrant

sabrunka said:


> I dont want to sound like a debbie downer about revitalash products, but just for everyone to be aware, I know the lash growth products can cause potential side effects (fat loss in the orbital bone area, darkening of eyelids).  I used it for 6 months and my lashes got long, thick and so luscious after about 2-3 months, however some started curling in a funny, uncontrollable manner, and my eyelids got dark reddish purple (and my skin is quite fair).  I ceased use because of this.
> 
> I'm not sure about the brow product, but I am curious if it would have similar side effects if used on the lash line?



At one time I was looking into the different lash products out there out of curiosity, and I came across a YouTube video from a doctor who explained how they work and why she wouldn't recommend them to anyone because of all the various side effects/complications. It was very interesting, and enough to convince me not to bother with them.


----------



## coffeecup1828

I think my “clever” trick has backfired on me. I ordered the Rails Ingrid shirt from the NSale and love it, but then I saw what I thought was the same shirt on the Rack website for $40 ($70 less). So I ordered it, of course, intending to return the NSale one. They appeared identical on the site...same measurements, sizing, color name, etc. Except as you can see, there’s actually quite a difference in color in person.
Rack on the left, NSale on right.

RAILS Ingrid Raw Hem Long Sleeve Button-Up Shirt





Sadly for me I greatly prefer the cooler toned one on the right, as far as color and also a greater contrast in the acid-washed areas. So I guess I’ll be keeping the $110 one...unless you guys think I’m being ridiculous and can tell me to stop splitting hairs and save myself $70.
Anyway lesson learned. I’ll not be experimenting anymore lol.


----------



## mgrant

coffeecup1828 said:


> I think my “clever” trick has backfired on me. I ordered the Rails Ingrid shirt from the NSale and love it, but then I saw what I thought was the same shirt on the Rack website for $40 ($70 less). So I ordered it, of course, intending to return the NSale one. They appeared identical on the site...same measurements, sizing, color name, etc. Except as you can see, there’s actually quite a difference in color in person.
> Rack on the left, NSale on right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5141887
> View attachment 5141888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly for me I greatly prefer the cooler toned one on the right, as far as color and also a greater contrast in the acid-washed areas. So I guess I’ll be keeping the $110 one...unless you guys think I’m being ridiculous and can tell me to stop splitting hairs and save myself $70.
> Anyway lesson learned. I’ll not be experimenting anymore lol.



Even though you'd save a nice chunk of change, I say keep the cooler toned one if you like it better. I can get nit-picky over silly stuff like that sometimes, too, so I totally get it. Do they both fit/feel the same?


----------



## coffeecup1828

mgrant said:


> Even though you'd save a nice chunk of change, I say keep the cooler toned one if you like it better. I can get nit-picky over silly stuff like that sometimes, too, so I totally get it. Do they both fit/feel the same?


Yes same fabric content and everything. I should correct...the other shirt is $60 not $40, I used Notes too, which hopefully I can get back. Thanks for your advice!
Also my husband could tell a difference between the colors...and you know how men are. So that’s saying something too.


----------



## JoesGirl

Managed to order the Reiss coat this morning. Let’s see if it ships.


----------



## Kapster

coffeecup1828 said:


> Yes same fabric content and everything. I should correct...the other shirt is $60 not $40, I used Notes too, which hopefully I can get back. Thanks for your advice!
> Also my husband could tell a difference between the colors...and you know how men are. So that’s saying something too.



Keep the one you prefer, otherwise every time you wear it you'll think about how you wish you'd kept the color you liked better!


----------



## sabrunka

JoesGirl said:


> Managed to order the Reiss coat this morning. Let’s see if it ships.


Was that you who grabbed the size 8 which popped up?? Lol! The off the shoulder sweater and dress popped in stock for size small, but the dress sold out while I was checking out .  My store opens in 40 mins though so I'll be calling to see if they received any stock.


----------



## coffeecup1828

Kapster said:


> Keep the one you prefer, otherwise every time you wear it you'll think about how you wish you'd kept the color you liked better!


You’re so right. Sigh.
Thank you.


----------



## Kapster

I still haven't seen this Reiss coat everyone is talking about! But if it helps, I noticed that Selfridges has a bunch of Reiss jackets, blazers and wool coats on super sale right now, along with Allsaints, Sandro, Joseph and similar "vibe" brands.


----------



## piosavsfan

My shipping has been all over the place. I'm still waiting for 10 items I ordered midnight Friday to ship, but I have had things ship that I ordered later on.


----------



## JoesGirl

sabrunka said:


> Was that you who grabbed the size 8 which popped up?? Lol! The off the shoulder sweater and dress popped in stock for size small, but the dress sold out while I was checking out .  My store opens in 40 mins though so I'll be calling to see if they received any stock.


No, I ordered the 12, I have broad shoulders and I tried the medium on in a Reiss sweater And it was a hard no.  I’m hoping it ships. I’m more curious than anything at this point.  Haven’t heard anything good about it but the sweater I got that was a miss was beautifully constructed and the material was to die for. If this coat works I’m sure I’ll have to shorten it.  We shall see.


----------



## nikki626

The last of my first order from the 14th should arrive today as well as the last of what I ordered on the 16 with 2-day shipping.  That seems so long ago.  I have 4 more items that are in getting ready mode from the 16th which I didn't pay for shipping, maybe they will arrive maybe not.... first-world problems I know...  Shipping always seems to be an issue, remember last year the postal service was devastated by covid and then there were storms in the mid-west that shut down the processing center?


----------



## KathrynS

Ugh I missed the canceled Madewell bracelet for a third time because the app keeps logging me out.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## sabrunka

Kapster said:


> I still haven't seen this Reiss coat everyone is talking about! But if it helps, I noticed that Selfridges has a bunch of Reiss jackets, blazers and wool coats on super sale right now, along with Allsaints, Sandro, Joseph and similar "vibe" brands.


Aw, shucks!!! They have the Reiss coat on sale (The Leah) however, only in a UK size 6.  Theres lots of other goodies on there though!


----------



## VSOP

coffeecup1828 said:


> I think my “clever” trick has backfired on me. I ordered the Rails Ingrid shirt from the NSale and love it, but then I saw what I thought was the same shirt on the Rack website for $40 ($70 less). So I ordered it, of course, intending to return the NSale one. They appeared identical on the site...same measurements, sizing, color name, etc. Except as you can see, there’s actually quite a difference in color in person.
> Rack on the left, NSale on right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5141887
> View attachment 5141888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly for me I greatly prefer the cooler toned one on the right, as far as color and also a greater contrast in the acid-washed areas. So I guess I’ll be keeping the $110 one...unless you guys think I’m being ridiculous and can tell me to stop splitting hairs and save myself $70.
> Anyway lesson learned. I’ll not be experimenting anymore lol.



They look so similar, I would keep the cheaper one.


----------



## VSOP

sabrunka said:


> I dont want to sound like a debbie downer about revitalash products, but just for everyone to be aware, I know the lash growth products can cause potential side effects (fat loss in the orbital bone area, darkening of eyelids).  I used it for 6 months and my lashes got long, thick and so luscious after about 2-3 months, however some started curling in a funny, uncontrollable manner, and my eyelids got dark reddish purple (and my skin is quite fair).  I ceased use because of this.
> 
> I'm not sure about the brow product, but I am curious if it would have similar side effects if used on the lash line?



OMG! Did the darkening revert?


----------



## rutabaga

JoesGirl said:


> No, I ordered the 12, I have broad shoulders and I tried the medium on in a Reiss sweater And it was a hard no.  I’m hoping it ships. I’m more curious than anything at this point.  Haven’t heard anything good about it but the sweater I got that was a miss was beautifully constructed and the material was to die for. If this coat works I’m sure I’ll have to shorten it.  We shall see.



good point re: alterations. That’s the one perk that I’ve never used up and it’s basically free notes


----------



## rutabaga

nikki626 said:


> The last of my first order from the 14th should arrive today as well as the last of what I ordered on the 16 with 2-day shipping.  That seems so long ago.  I have 4 more items that are in getting ready mode from the 16th which I didn't pay for shipping, maybe they will arrive maybe not.... first-world problems I know...  Shipping always seems to be an issue, remember last year the postal service was devastated by covid and then there were storms in the mid-west that shut down the processing center?


I wonder if they decentralized shipping this year just in case. All of my anniversary sale stuff is shipping from the west coast (LA, WA, OR, Bay Area), which is where I’m located. Everything has shipped except for the Frame dress I ordered early Friday morning (which has been in stock since yesterday) and my second attempt at ordering the Boll & Branch sheets.


----------



## nikki626

rutabaga said:


> I wonder if they decentralized shipping this year just in case. All of my anniversary sale stuff is shipping from the west coast (LA, WA, OR, Bay Area), which is where I’m located. Everything has shipped except for the Frame dress I ordered early Friday morning (which has been in stock since yesterday) and my second attempt at ordering the Boll & Branch sheets.



My first box with a ton of stuff came from the west as well, I'm in GA, so many things shipping from vendors. Maybe this made it all easier for them. The volume also surpassed the time and labor Im sure....   Next year when I live in the Bay Area it will all ship from distro center in VA.. LOL


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Lynzee said:


> Check your local TJ Maxx for Aquis turbans and towels. There were many available a couple weeks ago and I stocked up because I haven’t seen them in that type of store for many years. $9.99 each vs $40 for two in the sale.


Target also have them $20/each at regular price.


----------



## buggiewomma

bagconfusion said:


> I’m really debating bombas, I want some but I have issues with the no show socks. Most of the time in my sneakers and basically all my shoes they get slowly pulled down at my ankle/heel and basically I spend the whole day pulling them back up. Maybe that is just the brand I tried but I’m fearful I’ll have the same issue if I get any socks that are at or below the height of my heels. I usually only wear ankle or higher socks


this happens to me too. including with bombas. i always assumed it was because i wear my sneakers loose so there is more up and down repeated friction pulling them down?? it doesn't happen as much with my running shoes (i assume cause they aren't quite as loose), but who knows what the deal is. it drives me completely bonkers.
frankly - the fact that higher ankle socks and visible socks in general are "in" right now is such a welcome change for me. life was rough when we HAD TO wear no-show socks. lol.


----------



## sabrunka

Alright, so I took my break at work to hop over to Nordstrom (it's conveniently 2 minutes away from my office), and....

They got Reiss stuff in!

1. The Reiss Leah Coat- This is actually.... Awful .  What a let down. I was looking forward to this SO badly.  The material is thin, lightweight, super cheap feeling, and also wrinkles easily and honestly looks like something I could buy at Forever 21.  I was so sad.

2. The Reiss Penny Rib Split Sleeve Dress - This was more beautiful on than expected, this went home with me. My true size small fit me perfectly. I will take a photo of me wearing this later once I get home.  I am 5'10 and the fitted lower portion stops right above my knee.  I like the color too - It's like a heathered taupe.

3. The Reiss Split Sleeve Top (is this also called Penny? I forgot)- This was okay.  It is an ivory color, and I didnt find it as flattering as the dress so it did not go home with me.  Fits true to size, but I feel it rides up due to the fitted lower half, probably because my hips are quite a bit wider than my waist.


----------



## sabrunka

VSOP said:


> OMG! Did the darkening revert?


It did, yes! Thankfully. My eyelashes also reverted and are back to being about 25% shorter and less dense, lol! But that's okay.


----------



## rutabaga

sabrunka said:


> Alright, so I took my break at work to hop over to Nordstrom (it's conveniently 2 minutes away from my office), and....
> 
> They got Reiss stuff in!
> 
> 1. The Reiss Leah Coat- This is actually.... Awful .  What a let down. I was looking forward to this SO badly.  The material is thin, lightweight, super cheap feeling, and also wrinkles easily and honestly looks like something I could buy at Forever 21.  I was so sad.
> 
> 2. The Reiss Penny Rib Split Sleeve Dress - This was more beautiful on than expected, this went home with me. My true size small fit me perfectly. I will take a photo of me wearing this later once I get home.  I am 5'10 and the fitted lower portion stops right above my knee.  I like the color too - It's like a heathered taupe.
> 
> 3. The Reiss Split Sleeve Top (is this also called Penny? I forgot)- This was okay.  It is an ivory color, and I didnt find it as flattering as the dress so it did not go home with me.  Fits true to size, but I feel it rides up due to the fitted lower half, probably because my hips are quite a bit wider than my waist.


How disappointing! I know you really wanted the coat. I have a Zara camel coat that’s wool/poly/viscose and it’s held up really well so I was hoping maybe the Reiss would be similar in texture and longevity. It even impressed my mom into thinking it was a HE coat lol.


----------



## buggiewomma

sabrunka said:


> Alright, so I took my break at work to hop over to Nordstrom (it's conveniently 2 minutes away from my office), and....
> 
> They got Reiss stuff in!
> 
> 1. The Reiss Leah Coat- This is actually.... Awful .  What a let down. I was looking forward to this SO badly.  The material is thin, lightweight, super cheap feeling, and also wrinkles easily and honestly looks like something I could buy at Forever 21.  I was so sad.
> 
> 2. The Reiss Penny Rib Split Sleeve Dress - This was more beautiful on than expected, this went home with me. My true size small fit me perfectly. I will take a photo of me wearing this later once I get home.  I am 5'10 and the fitted lower portion stops right above my knee.  I like the color too - It's like a heathered taupe.
> 
> 3. The Reiss Split Sleeve Top (is this also called Penny? I forgot)- This was okay.  It is an ivory color, and I didnt find it as flattering as the dress so it did not go home with me.  Fits true to size, but I feel it rides up due to the fitted lower half, probably because my hips are quite a bit wider than my waist.


oooooh - I'm glad you got to check it all out in person. I keep stalking the Reiss Sibil Henley Sweater. I wish someone would tell me that it was awful too so that I could move on in life...
edited to add: sorry about the coat! it was so gorgeous online


----------



## bunnylou

a_b_c said:


> Both the size I received today and the 1.25 size I traded in had posts.  Thanks for the advice



Thank you for that info re: the posts.

Also, did your diamond studs arrive in a postage-marked UPS box within a postage-marked UPS box? Now I’m just being paranoid that these somehow aren’t the right earrings and someone switched them out in transit. (I mean, they ARE the right earrings. Probably. Maybe. Unless they aren’t. )


----------



## sabrunka

rutabaga said:


> How disappointing! I know you really wanted the coat. I have a Zara camel coat that’s wool/poly/viscose and it’s held up really well so I was hoping maybe the Reiss would be similar in texture and longevity. It even impressed my mom into thinking it was a HE coat lol.


I was hoping the same! It just fell flat sadly.  Also it was just so wrinkly and didnt sit well on my body.  It seems my luck with coats from this sale has been very poor lol!


----------



## Thisismelis

Just got my first cancellation which was the BDG green flannel in Medium.  I ordered it at exactly 3am EST so that kind of sucks.  I think I will live though lol


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## bunnylou

sabrunka said:


> I dont want to sound like a debbie downer about revitalash products, but just for everyone to be aware, I know the lash growth products can cause potential side effects (fat loss in the orbital bone area, darkening of eyelids).  I used it for 6 months and my lashes got long, thick and so luscious after about 2-3 months, however some started curling in a funny, uncontrollable manner, and my eyelids got dark reddish purple (and my skin is quite fair).  I ceased use because of this.
> 
> I'm not sure about the brow product, but I am curious if it would have similar side effects if used on the lash line?



I’ve read the same things as well. Sorry you experienced the side effects first hand!

Very curious about Revitalash/Neulash, but apprehensive as well. Anyone have a non-prostaglandin lash serum they recommend? I tried a conditioning one from Costco (Rapidshield) and it didn’t do much. Castor oil alone is super messy.


----------



## bebeklein

Frugalfinds said:


> Weirdly, I could do expedited shipping, but I couldn't find anywhere to add/choose my double points.


In the app, Account——> Rewards——> Benefits Tab——> click on the first circle for “Personal Double Points Days”.  May look different if you have triple point day


----------



## lovemyrescues

coffeecup1828 said:


> Have you tried the Zella 3 pack tab back fitness socks? $15.90 on sale. They’ve never ever slipped down into to my shoes. They’re great.


I agree with you about those particular Zella socks. Check out the 3-Pack Tab Back Socks from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6407467


----------



## rebk

bunnylou said:


> I’ve read the same things as well. Sorry you experienced the side effects first hand!
> 
> Very curious about Revitalash/Neulash, but apprehensive as well. Anyone have a non-prostaglandin lash serum they recommend? I tried a conditioning one from Costco (Rapidshield) and it didn’t do much. Castor oil alone is super messy.



Yes, I've tried Rapidlash and Rapidbrow. These don't have prostaglandins (as far as I know, although someone said they used to) and so far have worked, but take several weeks to notice. I also haven't gotten any eye darkening or other probs. Not sure Nordstrom carries; I buy mine at Ulta.


----------



## carolswin

Curious about others experience. I've looked at my confirmation emails from my orders and here's what I have. My first order (placed immediately upon access on the 16th) says "arrives 7/30" above each item. My second order (placed five minutes after the first) does not specify any date for arrival and actually shipped yesterday. Another order placed on the 17th says "arrives 8/2". Is that just and arbitrary thing they do? To put an arrival date two weeks out? Does it seem weird to anyone else that the one without arrival dates has shipped? I did not expedite shipping this year as half my items weren't eligible and I didn't have any overly large orders (20+ items) as in years past. It seems to me like a really long time....


----------



## raylyn

coffeecup1828 said:


> Yes same fabric content and everything. I should correct...the other shirt is $60 not $40, I used Notes too, which hopefully I can get back.



When you return your notes purchase they will just credit back the amount you paid that includes the notes. So $40 plut $20 notes they would refund you $60.


----------



## Kapster

If anyone was curious about the Dansko clogs: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/dansko-brenda-clog-women/5896920

They are comfortable right out of the box; I am definitely keeping them! The only call-out is that the tan color is much lighter in person than online (at least on my computer), which makes the distressing more "obvious." I.e. the toe is a deeper brown color than the rest of the shoe. Doesn't bother me but wanted to point it out in case that's a dealbreaker for anyone.


I normally wear a 42 in most European shoe sizes and I thought these were true to size in that regard.


----------



## mgrant

carolswin said:


> Curious about others experience. I've looked at my confirmation emails from my orders and here's what I have. My first order (placed immediately upon access on the 16th) says "arrives 7/30" above each item. My second order (placed five minutes after the first) does not specify any date for arrival and actually shipped yesterday. Another order placed on the 17th says "arrives 8/2". Is that just and arbitrary thing they do? To put an arrival date two weeks out? Does it seem weird to anyone else that the one without arrival dates has shipped? I did not expedite shipping this year as half my items weren't eligible and I didn't have any overly large orders (20+ items) as in years past. It seems to me like a really long time....



I ordered on the 16th as well, regular shipping, and it had an estimated date of 7/30-8/2. My order is in transit and will be delivered tomorrow. Another item I ordered a couple of days later had the same delivery estimate but will be here Friday.
Someone theorized earlier that they are probably putting these extended delivery times out so that if they do get backed up with sending orders out, they have a larger window to get them filled. I think that's probably a safe guess. It might keep people from overwhelming customer service asking why their stuff hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## bagconfusion

I’m considering those socks now thanks for the zella recommendation also staking the Celine sunglasses kind of want them. I mean I need to come out with a pair of sunglasses regardless because I have none. It’s just a matter of which I think would look best on me.


----------



## Annisalelover

Has anyone tried on the Ted Baker black faux leather shirt dress?  Any opinions?  Is it too long to style over jeans?  Trying to decide if I really need it…


----------



## JoesGirl

sabrunka said:


> Alright, so I took my break at work to hop over to Nordstrom (it's conveniently 2 minutes away from my office), and....
> 
> They got Reiss stuff in!
> 
> 1. The Reiss Leah Coat- This is actually.... Awful .  What a let down. I was looking forward to this SO badly.  The material is thin, lightweight, super cheap feeling, and also wrinkles easily and honestly looks like something I could buy at Forever 21.  I was so sad.
> 
> 2. The Reiss Penny Rib Split Sleeve Dress - This was more beautiful on than expected, this went home with me. My true size small fit me perfectly. I will take a photo of me wearing this later once I get home.  I am 5'10 and the fitted lower portion stops right above my knee.  I like the color too - It's like a heathered taupe.
> 
> 3. The Reiss Split Sleeve Top (is this also called Penny? I forgot)- This was okay.  It is an ivory color, and I didnt find it as flattering as the dress so it did not go home with me.  Fits true to size, but I feel it rides up due to the fitted lower half, probably because my hips are quite a bit wider than my waist.



You. Are. Kidding. Me. I had SUCH hope for this coat. Ugh. I managed to snag another one from Denver and have it being overnighted to me. What a let down. Thanks for the heads up though.  Wish I had a Nordys 2 minutes away!


----------



## Kristent

Annisalelover said:


> Has anyone tried on the Ted Baker black faux leather shirt dress?  Any opinions?  Is it too long to style over jeans?  Trying to decide if I really need it…


I got it . It was a size to big for me so I am reordering a smaller size . It is a good quality piece. I’m 5’8 and the length was good . It has a high slit on the side which I think would help styling with jeans .


----------



## sabrunka

JoesGirl said:


> You. Are. Kidding. Me. I had SUCH hope for this coat. Ugh. I managed to snag another one from Denver and have it being overnightEd to me. What a let down.



Oh nooo! Maybe you'll like it?? But.. I dont think it's worth the money. I dont think I'd spend more than $100 for it. You know how any wool item, whether its a wool mix or 100% wool, usually is pretty heavy and almost felt-like? This coat feels like a strange acrylic/polyester mix. It's really bizarre and hard for me to explain lol.


----------



## a_b_c

bunnylou said:


> Thank you for that info re: the posts.
> 
> Also, did your diamond studs arrive in a postage-marked UPS box within a postage-marked UPS box? Now I’m just being paranoid that these somehow aren’t the right earrings and someone switched them out in transit. (I mean, they ARE the right earrings. Probably. Maybe. Unless they aren’t. )


Yes they arrived in a ups box, within a smaller ups box. Strangely enough I did not have to sign for them (maybe COVID practices and all) but I was surprised to find the package of a $8k item on my lawn (seems the driver just threw it over the gate, not even placed on the porch like usual).  Anyway, back to you:  I’m sure you got the correct earrings!


----------



## a_b_c

a_b_c said:


> Hi ladies - has anyone purchased or is familiar with the kwiat Diamond earring studs that are part of thr sale every year? I went into thr store Thursday looking to buy the largest size, thr 1.5 carat studs. They didn’t have them in store but one of the associates was very nice and helped me order them. They just arrived and they look like they came directly from the vendor. I’m looking at thr invoice and the size says 1.4ct stud, with no other information (quality if Diamond or platinum vs white gold). Anyway I realize the description online says “carat size is approximate”, but a full 0.10 seems far off from the approximate range, would you agree? I paid just over $2,000 to upgrade from the 1.25 size. I feel somewhat cheated that the $2k only got me another 0.15. Would you return and insist on receiving a pair that is closer or at the exact 1.5 size? So disappointed, especially after waiting all day and evening for ups.


So back to my earring saga:  all I got from customer service was “we are very sorry you are disappointed and please feel free to return the earrings in store or by mail”.  Nothing about giving me the wrong item or finding a replacement pair in the correct carat size to exchange.  Although she was very nice, I’m actually disappointed once again.  I believe what I’ll do is contact the in store SA who helped me order them. She gave me her business card.  I believe she has mondays and tuesdays off so I will need to wait until tomorrow.  Thinking of just returning altogether. I don’t know if they are worth the time and hassle.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## JoesGirl

sabrunka said:


> Oh nooo! Maybe you'll like it?? But.. I dont think it's worth the money. I dont think I'd spend more than $100 for it. You know how any wool item, whether its a wool mix or 100% wool, usually is pretty heavy and almost felt-like? This coat feels like a strange acrylic/polyester mix. It's really bizarre and hard for me to explain lol.



Well I live in Oregon so we have really mild seasons.  The weight isn’t an issue for me.  The color, drape and movement are what I’m looking to in this coat.  I have medium brown skin so I wanted a warm tan/color less beige.  We will see.   I plan on pressing it and knotting the belt behind leaving the coat open in front.  {heavy sigh} we will see.


----------



## Hobie

for anyone who has done returns in store: is it chaotic? it has been years since I’ve tried to make a return in store during NAS, is there a dedicated line/register for returns? Thanks!


----------



## Fashion is Art

coffeecup1828 said:


> I think my “clever” trick has backfired on me. I ordered the Rails Ingrid shirt from the NSale and love it, but then I saw what I thought was the same shirt on the Rack website for $40 ($70 less). So I ordered it, of course, intending to return the NSale one. They appeared identical on the site...same measurements, sizing, color name, etc. Except as you can see, there’s actually quite a difference in color in person.
> Rack on the left, NSale on right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5141887
> View attachment 5141888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly for me I greatly prefer the cooler toned one on the right, as far as color and also a greater contrast in the acid-washed areas. So I guess I’ll be keeping the $110 one...unless you guys think I’m being ridiculous and can tell me to stop splitting hairs and save myself $70.
> Anyway lesson learned. I’ll not be experimenting anymore lol.


Like you I much prefer cool toned clothing and a warm undertone does not suit my skin at all.  Go with the one you love.  You won’t wear the other one meaning it won’t end up being good value.


----------



## carolswin

mgrant said:


> I ordered on the 16th as well, regular shipping, and it had an estimated date of 7/30-8/2. My order is in transit and will be delivered tomorrow. Another item I ordered a couple of days later had the same delivery estimate but will be here Friday.
> Someone theorized earlier that they are probably putting these extended delivery times out so that if they do get backed up with sending orders out, they have a larger window to get them filled. I think that's probably a safe guess. It might keep people from overwhelming customer service asking why their stuff hasn't shipped yet.


So Wheel of Fortune really is the only explanation for the system.........


----------



## JoesGirl

Hobie said:


> for anyone who has done returns in store: is it chaotic? it has been years since I’ve tried to make a return in store during NAS, is there a dedicated line/register for returns? Thanks!



I think that depends on how organized you are. If you have your tags on the items and packing slips matched to the items it goes super fast.  I take mine returns to any open register regardless of a dedicated line.


----------



## kells1983

JoesGirl said:


> There were just the two in that print.  There was also a smaller black plaid print but the fabric was different and not nearly as soft.



So you have enabled me to order the other color of the BDG UO flannel even though I was confused by the pattern in-store! I ordered 2 sizes of the Lilac color and the smaller one canceled last night, so I grabbed the smaller size in the purple stripe color instead, haha. Hopefully they don't cancel that on me also!

But a qq for you since you already have them in hand: Have you washed them yet and if so, how do they hold up? It's not a usual flannel cotton (65 viscose/35 poly) so I wanted to see what you think!


----------



## Fashion is Art

Kapster said:


> I still haven't seen this Reiss coat everyone is talking about! But if it helps, I noticed that Selfridges has a bunch of Reiss jackets, blazers and wool coats on super sale right now, along with Allsaints, Sandro, Joseph and similar "vibe" brands.


Out of these brands I totally recommend Joseph for fit and quality.  I have joseph coats that are over 10 years old that I still love.  I’ve bought their knits, dresses, and blouses. The only item that doesn’t work for me is their trousers as I think they suit women with a straighter hip.   They have beautiful fabrics...


----------



## JoesGirl

kells1983 said:


> So you have enabled me to order the other color of the BDG UO flannel even though I was confused by the pattern in-store! I ordered 2 sizes of the Lilac color and the smaller one canceled last night, so I tried grabbed the smaller size in the purple stripe color instead, haha. Hopefully they don't cancel that on me also!
> 
> But a qq for you since you already have them in hand: Have you washed them yet and if so, how do they hold up? It's not a usual flannel cotton (65 viscose/35 poly) so I wanted to see what you think!



Ohhhh good question! I haven’t washed them yet.   Hmmmm maybe I should throw them in tonight.


----------



## limom

Hobie said:


> for anyone who has done returns in store: is it chaotic? it has been years since I’ve tried to make a return in store during NAS, is there a dedicated line/register for returns? Thanks!


My Nordies has a return department. It is fast and convenient.
Same with the rack. Btw.
The only thing they do not accept is jewelry


----------



## kells1983

JoesGirl said:


> Ohhhh good question! I haven’t washed them yet.   Hmmmm maybe I should throw them in tonight.


Thank you! But definitely don't rush on my account! I assume that material wouldn't shrink like cotton flannel sometimes does... the care instructions say to line dry, so I would guess a dryer might really mess it up, lol.


----------



## sabrunka

I'm kind of over trying to get quality for a decent price so I decided to buy this Frame coat from Revolve. At least I can trust it'll be decent quality at 90% wool and 10% cashmere, plus I got an additional 15% off so the price wasn't all too bad. Thanks Nordies sale, but no thanks. I tried .

On another note, I just got my first online order shipment which had two pairs of blondo sneakers, the nordies moonlight pajama set and a nordstrom branded black waist belt. I will be returning both shoes - I got a 9.5 in both and the nude ones feel too short in length, while the black ones are too tight on the tops and also in length.  I won't bother getting a 10 in either because the zippers on the one pair annoy me and the nude ones felt big everywhere other than length.


----------



## atlcoach

bunnylou said:


> I washed it and used a Trader Joe's lavender dryer sachet so it smells okay now. Don't think it faded or anything in the wash. The inside is still soft but this year's "Amazing" sweatshirt is just a "Whatever, I guess it's soft and it does have pockets" sweatshirt. I get they are cutting costs and all, but don't mess with the best sweatshirt, Nordstrom!
> 
> Also, I think it's the black dye that smells strongly, because I purchased some of the men's Zella lounge pants for my SO and his pants still smell like dye after a wash!


I bought the pink mauve Zella sweatshirt and it also had a very strong smell when I took it out of the plastic. I haven't washed it yet - hoping that smell goes away.


----------



## *Nikara

Hobie said:


> for anyone who has done returns in store: is it chaotic? it has been years since I’ve tried to make a return in store during NAS, is there a dedicated line/register for returns? Thanks!



There's a dedicated section in the store for returns.  I've always count the number of items returning, wrote down on a separate piece of paper the item, the order number and the price.  So that I could match the items as it is being returned.  Also handy when they couldn't find it via scanning and I just give them the order number associated with the item.  I also tally up the total amount returning so it matches the total returned.  I always triple check afterwards on everything, but that's just because I'm super anal plus a couple of times in the past there's errors and I don't trust them at all.


----------



## nikki626

Okay the grown up in me said... don't order anything else, wait until your stuff arrives; the kid in me said.... girl get other things you are not sure what you will like and not like..  so i placed an order

BB DAKOTA BY STEVE MADDEN BB Dakota Brixton Plaid Shirt Jacket
THREAD & SUPPLY Frayed Corduroy Shirt Jacket  
THREAD & SUPPLY Shirt Jacket
NORDSTROM Mixed Media Cowl Neck Organic Cotton Blend Sweatshirt 
LEVI'S® Raglan Sweatshirt


----------



## nikki626

*Nikara said:


> There's a dedicated section in the store for returns.  I've always count the number of items returning, wrote down on a separate piece of paper the item, the order number and the price.  So that I could match the items as it is being returned.  Also handy when they couldn't find it via scanning and I just give them the order number associated with the item.  I also tally up the total amount returning so it matches the total returned.  I always triple check afterwards on everything, but that's just because I'm super anal plus a couple of times in the past there's errors and I don't trust them at all.



Yes I always go with a receipt or order number. I had an issue with a return once and so now I add up and now the general total of what I'm returning.  Generally, at my Nordstrom there is a desk/service center that takes the return


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## janbug27

Hobie said:


> for anyone who has done returns in store: is it chaotic? it has been years since I’ve tried to make a return in store during NAS, is there a dedicated line/register for returns? Thanks!


My store (Valley Fair in San Jose, CA) has a dedicated line on the bottom floor next to the escalators.


----------



## rebk

mamashosh said:


> I used to save them but somehow strangers seem to get access to them and spend them, like five times this year. I keep calling, changed my password and there is nothing they can do about it. They can see the names of the people using them, and they are always from different states. Nordstrom does reinstate them for me, but then I spend them right away before someone can get access. Super annoying. I was told it happens to other people, but I seem to be particularly lucky



Have you been able to use your Nordstrom Visa in the past couple of days? I tried to use mine this morning and suddenly I no longer had access to the sale. I wanted to add an item that was sold out and had popped back in. So, I called Nordstrom and after several minutes was put through to the Fraud department.

Apparently, my account was recognized as one that the Nordy notes kept getting stolen, like 5 times from June through July. So, without telling me, and in the middle of the sale, they cancelled my card and reissued a new number/card to me, which will arrive in 7 to 10 days. However since that is my only Visa card and one that I use mainly for Costco gas (Costco only takes Visa), they said they'd expedite the card. They also apologized and said that they'd allow my account to use any credit card for the sale. Still, I have several orders from Friday that are "getting ready" and not sure what will happen to them. Maybe they will just disappear?

This is just a head's up for anyone who might run into the same situation. They did say that they are aware of what's going on and this has happened to several accounts. [I feel so lucky  .] They also said they're aware of the shipping problems and backorders. Apparently, as we all have noticed, merchandise is just not there and shipping is somewhat willy-nilly. So, I have a feeling that if something doesn't get shipped, but pops back in later after the sale you should be able to call and they will honor the sale price.


----------



## mamashosh

rebk said:


> Have you been able to use your Nordstrom Visa in the past couple of days? I tried to use mine this morning and suddenly I no longer had access to the sale. I wanted to add an item that was sold out and had popped back in. So, I called Nordstrom and after several minutes was put through to the Fraud department.
> 
> Apparently, my account was recognized as one that the Nordy notes kept getting stolen, like 5 times from June through July. So, without telling me, and in the middle of the sale, they cancelled my card and reissued a new number/card to me, which will arrive in 7 to 10 days. However since that is my only Visa card and one that I use mainly for Costco gas (Costco only takes Visa), they said they'd expedite the card. They also apologized and said that they'd allow my account to use any credit card for the sale. Still, I have several orders from Friday that are "getting ready" and not sure what will happen to them. Maybe they will just disappear?
> 
> This is just a head's up for anyone who might run into the same situation. They did say that they are aware of what's going on and this has happened to several accounts. [I feel so lucky  .] They also said they're aware of the shipping problems and backorders. Apparently, as we all have noticed, merchandise is just not there and shipping is somewhat willy-nilly. So, I have a feeling that if something doesn't get shipped, but pops back in later after the sale you should be able to call and they will honor the sale price.




Yup, went to order last night and my card was gone from their system entirely. Had to call several numbers before I got someone on the line who knew what she was talking about (I had a bunch of people saying oh, it is probably just a glitch, try back in an hour, or oh, maybe you reached your credit limit (I did not), etc. ) and told me the same thing as you noted above. However, she said I should be able to get my new card on Wed.  She reinstated my Ambassador status, so I was able to shop last night using a different card, but of course the item I was looking for was sold out again before I got back there.   It would have been decent of them to TELL US they were doing this instead of just cancelling our cards. I am happy to have a more secure card but not happy they didn't bother to communicate. 

 And yeah, I have 'getting ready' orders that I now figure will get cancelled because the card I used no longer exists. I was also hoping to do some returns today, but I am holding off now because I suspect that they can't do them since the card I purchased with is a phantom. 

And while some of my more recent orders have shipped (and I have received some) , I have an order from the 14th that says it has shipped but still has no tracking number. I know it is just stuff, but this is dampening some of the fun.


----------



## JetGirl216

Really impressed that shipping has been quicker than last year. Received my Prada 53mm cat eye sunglasses and first NAS order already.


----------



## staceyjan

jennlt said:


> The Olaplex No.3 Hair Perfector is a jumbo size in this set. It's 8.5 oz. instead of the usual 3.3 oz. and that makes the set a good deal if you use all three products.


Ah, that makes sense.


----------



## JetGirl216

Anyone purchase these boots? Kinda disappointed - thought these would be more a tan-taupe color rather than grey…

TIMBERLAND Courmayeur Valley Water Resistant Hiking Boot


----------



## rutabaga

Here are some swatches of the BB shadow sticks, in alpha order L to R:

golden bronze, golden pink, peach mimosa, shell


----------



## sabrunka

As promised, photos of the Reiss Penny dress!


----------



## piosavsfan

sabrunka said:


> As promised, photos of the Reiss Penny dress!
> 
> View attachment 5142233
> 
> View attachment 5142235
> 
> View attachment 5142236


It looks great on you!


----------



## rebk

mamashosh said:


> Yup, went to order last night and my card was gone from their system entirely. Had to call several numbers before I got someone on the line who knew what she was talking about (I had a bunch of people saying oh, it is probably just a glitch, try back in an hour, or oh, maybe you reached your credit limit (I did not), etc. ) and told me the same thing as you noted above. However, she said I should be able to get my new card on Wed.  She reinstated my Ambassador status, so I was able to shop last night using a different card, but of course the item I was looking for was sold out again before I got back there.   It would have been decent of them to TELL US they were doing this instead of just cancelling our cards. I am happy to have a more secure card but not happy they didn't bother to communicate.
> 
> And yeah, I have 'getting ready' orders that I now figure will get cancelled because the card I used no longer exists. I was also hoping to do some returns today, but I am holding off now because I suspect that they can't do them since the card I purchased with is a phantom.
> 
> And while some of my more recent orders have shipped (and I have received some) , I have an order from the 14th that says it has shipped but still has no tracking number. I know it is just stuff, but this is dampening some of the fun.



Exactly, I wish they would've told us. I'm not a computer guy, but my husband is and he said that there is a whole Reddit thread about Nordy Notes and how they've been getting stolen. Apparently it's pretty easy to do. It is somehow connected to the phone number you use on your Nordstrom account. Or, that's what I'm told. Because of that, I got a new number (a free google voice number) for Nordstrom only. So not sure how cancelling my Nordstrom card and reissuing a new one will help. But maybe there's more to this than what I can assess.

And, yep, my "getting ready" orders from Friday will probably be cancelled as well. I agree it is just stuff, but it does dampen the fun just a bit.


----------



## piosavsfan

Has anyone tried these Charlotte Tilbury glosses?



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/charlotte-tilbury-collagen-lip-gloss-with-pillow-talk-set-105-value/5911644


----------



## rutabaga

sabrunka said:


> As promised, photos of the Reiss Penny dress!
> 
> View attachment 5142233
> 
> View attachment 5142235
> 
> View attachment 5142236


Not to sound like a creeper, but this is very sexy on you! I just ordered the top version.


----------



## Landra

sabrunka said:


> As promised, photos of the Reiss Penny dress!
> 
> View attachment 5142233
> 
> View attachment 5142235
> 
> View attachment 5142236


Stunning!


----------



## sabrunka

piosavsfan said:


> It looks great on you!





rutabaga said:


> Not to sound like a creeper, but this is very sexy on you! I just ordered the top version.





Landra said:


> Stunning!



Thanks all! Youre too kind . I am just unsure what shoes to wear, although I think I'd be safe with a heel or bootie.


----------



## mamashosh

rebk said:


> Exactly, I wish they would've told us. I'm not a computer guy, but my husband is and he said that there is a whole Reddit thread about Nordy Notes and how they've been getting stolen. Apparently it's pretty easy to do. It is somehow connected to the phone number you use on your Nordstrom account. Or, that's what I'm told. Because of that, I got a new number (a free google voice number) for Nordstrom only. So not sure how cancelling my Nordstrom card and reissuing a new one will help. But maybe there's more to this than what I can assess.
> 
> And, yep, my "getting ready" orders from Friday will probably be cancelled as well. I agree it is just stuff, but it does dampen the fun just a bit.



Hmmm, I will have my husband, the resident tech guy  , look into this for me too. Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## piosavsfan

sabrunka said:


> Thanks all! Youre too kind . I am just unsure what shoes to wear, although I think I'd be safe with a heel or bootie.


I think you could wear whatever shoes you wanted with this dress, even tennis shoes if you wanted a more casual look.


----------



## mamashosh

rebk said:


> Exactly, I wish they would've told us. I'm not a computer guy, but my husband is and he said that there is a whole Reddit thread about Nordy Notes and how they've been getting stolen. Apparently it's pretty easy to do. It is somehow connected to the phone number you use on your Nordstrom account. Or, that's what I'm told. Because of that, I got a new number (a free google voice number) for Nordstrom only. So not sure how cancelling my Nordstrom card and reissuing a new one will help. But maybe there's more to this than what I can assess.
> 
> And, yep, my "getting ready" orders from Friday will probably be cancelled as well. I agree it is just stuff, but it does dampen the fun just a bit.




Can you please link to the reddit thread? My tech support team/husband can't find it and neither can I.  Thanks!


----------



## *Nikara

sabrunka said:


> As promised, photos of the Reiss Penny dress!
> 
> View attachment 5142233
> 
> View attachment 5142235
> 
> View attachment 5142236



Wow!  Looks GREAT!  Darn it... when I was just able to give up hunting down one!!  Now I am going to refresh like crazy hoping to catch one pop back in stock!


----------



## *MJ*

bagconfusion said:


> I’m really debating bombas, I want some but I have issues with the no show socks. Most of the time in my sneakers and basically all my shoes they get slowly pulled down at my ankle/heel and basically I spend the whole day pulling them back up. Maybe that is just the brand I tried but I’m fearful I’ll have the same issue if I get any socks that are at or below the height of my heels. I usually only wear ankle or higher socks



I have the same issue...and I have narrow feet and skinny heels and no show socks would always slip down...but the Bombas stay put. They have the little grippy nubs at the heel that helps hold the sock in place. I would say give them a try!


----------



## JoesGirl

limom said:


> My Nordies has a return department. It is fast and convenient.
> Same with the rack. Btw.
> The only thing they do not accept is jewelry





sabrunka said:


> As promised, photos of the Reiss Penny dress!
> 
> View attachment 5142233
> 
> View attachment 5142235
> 
> View attachment 5142236


Stunning! And girl, don’t matter what shoes you wear, ain’t nobody gonna be looking at ‘‘em.


----------



## *MJ*

carolswin said:


> That's how I do it. It took several weeks to see results but once I did I could really tell a difference. I haven't been using it daily since I've been in the second tube of last years pack so I guess I'm just maintaining now. Stick with it daily and one day they will just pop out!
> 
> I still haven't gotten shipping on the order I woke up at 3am on Friday for. It has all my beauty items which is really all I care about!



Is there a two pack of the revitabrow in the sale? Or just the brow/lash duo?


----------



## lvmyhappyhobby

Hello, anyone know if the longchamp backback made in France?



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-large-le-pliage-canvas-backpack/5892966
		


Thank you!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

sabrunka said:


> As promised, photos of the Reiss Penny dress!
> 
> View attachment 5142233
> 
> View attachment 5142235
> 
> View attachment 5142236


You rock that dress! I wish I could have got to try it and see where it hit me on the calf (5'2").


----------



## mcb100

Just here to pop in and say that my barefoot dreams throw arrived today and it seems 100% worth it. I'm in love with it and actually debating getting it in a second color. I also have a different blanket by them and it's held up pretty well. The throws are 99 dollars down from 147, I believe.

Edited: I got two of the cozychic ones, the light green color (I forget the name) and one in the color Dusk. They look and feel 100% softer and cozier than they appear in the online photo. The light green one already arrived and I'm in love. They are pricey yes but I have a different blanket from the same brand that I sleep with every single night (it's starting to get worn out) so I felt that it was worth it.


----------



## VSOP

JetGirl216 said:


> Anyone purchase these boots? Kinda disappointed - thought these would be more a tan-taupe color rather than grey…
> 
> View attachment 5142213



I did, should be here on Friday.  Hmm, do you have real life pics? Looks pretty grey in pics.


----------



## StacyLynn624

I got picked for that Fashion Advisors video project. Renaming the video files and uploading them is taking forever. My internet sucks (and my husband in is IT at the phone company, ). I've spent more than $30 worth of my time at this point.

Still waiting on a few orders from Friday. Two are still getting ready.  One of those is the Zella live in joggers that I could have picked up at the Rack. I don't think it meant they'd ship it to the rack and I could pick it up, I think it meant it was in stock at the Rack, which is weird to me.  But it's still getting ready after 5 days? 

My second Madewell Kent Eggplant XXS cardigan cancelled and now they're all sold out in every color. I really wanted that one.


----------



## rebk

mamashosh said:


> Can you please link to the reddit thread? My tech support team/husband can't find it and neither can I.  Thanks!



Please don't shoot the messenger. He can't find the exact link. He said he was on one of the developer sites, like Reddit Programming. And possibly found a link from there to another developer site. In his own words (this might help your IT guy):

"I found the solution to the 'missing Nordy Notes' issue, and naturally can't find the link now. Sorry.

But what I found was that the Notes vendor published an API that used the user's phone number and Notes Number for transactions. If a bad guy had the phone number of a Notes user they could cycle through all sorts of random numbers to try to get a hit (phone number with that random number). They must have been running their program constantly to get hits and ID combinations that gave them a valid Note." 

So, once I changed my phone number the problem went away. Hope this helps!


----------



## mamashosh

rebk said:


> Please don't shoot the messenger. He can't find the exact link. He said he was on one of the developer sites, like Reddit Programming. And possibly found a link from there to another developer site. In his own words (this might help your IT guy):
> 
> "I found the solution to the 'missing Nordy Notes' issue, and naturally can't find the link now. Sorry.
> 
> But what I found was that the Notes vendor published an API that used the user's phone number and Notes Number for transactions. If a bad guy had the phone number of a Notes user they could cycle through all sorts of random numbers to try to get a hit (phone number with that random number). They must have been running their program constantly to get hits and ID combinations that gave them a valid Note."
> 
> So, once I changed my phone number the problem went away. Hope this helps!




Thanks, I appreciate it.  And so thankful for our IT guys


----------



## carolswin

*MJ* said:


> Is there a two pack of the revitabrow in the sale? Or just the brow/lash duo?


What I've ordered (from zooming in on the picture) appears to be the same thing I got last year which was a two pack of brow.
It is confusing because it's called Revitalash Revitabrow.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/revitalash-revitabrow-conditioner-duo-220-value/5681620


----------



## Fashion is Art

*MJ* said:


> I have the same issue...and I have narrow feet and skinny heels and no show socks would always slip down...but the Bombas stay put. They have the little grippy nubs at the heel that helps hold the sock in place. I would say give them a try!


I have the same type of feet and have this problem too... I find the falke ones the only brand that’s stay put.  I haven’t tried Bombas


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## HavPlenty

sabrunka said:


> As promised, photos of the Reiss Penny dress!
> 
> View attachment 5142233
> 
> View attachment 5142235
> 
> View attachment 5142236


OK now, Sis! Don't hurt nobody! I agree with whoever said any shoes would go great. That is just a stunner of a dress and it looks great on you.


----------



## KathrynS

If you paid for two-day shipping but your package doesn’t arrive in that time frame would you request a shipping refund?


----------



## JoesGirl

KathrynS said:


> If you paid for two-day shipping but your package doesn’t arrive in that time frame would you request a shipping refund?


Absolutely! I’ve done it before and was not hassled about it.


----------



## LittleStar88

Received a few more items. Here's what is going back  :

Quay Sunnies - So cute but they just don't sit on my face right - they're huge! I am so sad!

Zella Peaceful Wrap Pullover in blue - I feel like this runs big - too much drapey fabric in the front and it emphasizes my midsection? I've ordered a size down to see if it drapes better. But OMG the inside is soooo soft! I am holding the larger size in case the one I just ordered sells out. That's how much I love it overall. A winner if you can find the size that works out best.


Here's what I was really happy to receive  :

Longchamp mini backpack in steel - Very happy with this. Was looking for something less fancy than my Louis Vuitton PSM backpack and this one is very close to the same size (a little roomier). Will be perfect for times when the LV isn't suitable, and still much nicer than my Fallraven Kanken mini backpack. Only drawback - the sip and snap opening seems a little fussy but I can live with it.

Chuck Taylor All Star Platforms - Half size down worked for me. They're really cute but the back of the achilles rubs so maybe they need some breaking in. Love the gold details.

Sweaty Betty Swifie Running Cap - I fully expected to not like this. The fit and feel is nice, and I like the pink color - very flattering!


I still have a few items to try on before reporting back...


----------



## waddleod

Ugh, every year I say I‘m not going to order much, then I keep seeing things that look cute, then I have 800 returns of things that don’t work out. But it’s hard to shop in store when they have no inventory and I do have a job…local stores are only open for an hour or two after I get off work.

I think my keepers are going to be the Vince v neck wool sweater, Eileen Fisher long merino cardigan and tank, Madewell Kent sweater (found it in the eggplant color at my store), hand lotion, Chantelle undies, W&W jeans, Nordstrom cashmere sweater, and NYDJ dress pants.

I still have the maroon avec coat, a 1state blouse that I suspect will be a return (ordered a different size but I think the hips may still be too snug which is unfortunate bc I really like the blouse), and the Caslon camo utility jacket on the way.


----------



## RhiannonMR

Just when I think I'm finished I manage to snag the canceled items in popbacks. Budget nuked.


----------



## llogie

Got my first shipment today.  I love the Vince short sleeve wool blend sweater in peacock.  I think 75% of my wardrobe is Vince.


----------



## KathrynS

RhiannonMR said:


> Just when I think I'm finished I manage to snag the canceled items in popbacks. Budget nuked.


What’d you snag?


----------



## Michelle1x

LittleStar88 said:


> Received a few more items. Here's what is going back  :
> 
> Quay Sunnies - So cute but they just don't sit on my face right - they're huge! I am so sad!
> 
> Zella Peaceful Wrap Pullover in blue - I feel like this runs big - too much drapey fabric in the front and it emphasizes my midsection? I've ordered a size down to see if it drapes better. But OMG the inside is soooo soft! I am holding the larger size in case the one I just ordered sells out. That's how much I love it overall. A winner if you can find the size that works out best.
> 
> 
> Here's what I was really happy to receive  :
> 
> Longchamp mini backpack in steel - Very happy with this. Was looking for something less fancy than my Louis Vuitton PSM backpack and this one is very close to the same size (a little roomier). Will be perfect for times when the LV isn't suitable, and e still much nicer than my Fallraven Kanken mini backpack. Only drawback - the sip and snap opening seems a little fussy but I can live with it.
> 
> Chuck Taylor All Star Platforms - Half size down worked for me. They're really cute but the back of the achilles rubs so maybe they need some breaking in. Love the gold details.
> 
> Sweaty Betty Swifie Running Cap - I fully expected to not like this. The fit and feel is nice, and I like the pink color - very flattering!
> 
> 
> I still have a few items to try on before reporting back...



That Sweaty Betty Swifie Running Cap (the sale version) is completely sold out.  I also ordered the pink, I might have ordered two iif they still had these.  I love the lightweight fabric of that cap.

I also bought the Quay Cat Eye Torti sunnies!  Yes they are huge.  I'm still keeping mine, even though they make me look like like a bug.


----------



## Susies71

Is this “new” color of Clare V Bags or tote, a color from last year or is it really new?

CLARE V. Simple Tote


----------



## JoesGirl

llogie said:


> Got my first shipment today.  I love the Vince short sleeve wool blend sweater in peacock.  I think 75% of my wardrobe is Vince.



This is one of my favorite purchases this sale.  I love the color.


----------



## janbug27

A very large 20lb box with my order from Friday showed up today. It had 22 items - two sets of towels, a set of sheets and pillow cases, Caslon l/s tees, Zella joggers, Natori underwear, Shiseido eye cream, and a barefoot dreams dog sweater.
The dog sweater is the only item going back. I think it’s mistagged as a Medium when it clearly is an Extra Small. There is no way a 15-25 lb dog could fit in this tiny thing. Fingers crossed for a popback so I can order a Large. What’s strange is that the sweaters I got last year are Medium and they are appropriately sized. The one from two sales ago is a Large and isn’t that much bigger than a Medium. I guess sizing inconsistencies are present in all clothing and not just those for people.


----------



## Calgarygirl

https://www.nordstrom.ca/s/good-american-fit-flatter-belted-blazer/5925371?origin=wishlist-personal
		


Has anyone tried this on or seen it?


----------



## beausmom

Has anyone ever tried Frame shoes?  I haven’t tried them but there’s a pair of mules I might order. They say they are leather-lined, which I much prefer.  



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/frame-le-willoughby-mule-women-nordstrom-exclusive/5920686


----------



## baghabitz34

LouisLove2018 said:


> Did anyone purchase the Dolce Vita Huey Bootie (in any color)? Would love to see pics!


I ordered them, should be here soon. Will post pics when I receive them.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## englishprof

RhiannonMR said:


> Just when I think I'm finished I manage to snag the canceled items in popbacks. Budget nuked.


I feel you. I ordered the Open Edit Shoulder Pad Sheath Dress when it popped back into stock. We'll see


----------



## Lily's Mom

janbug27 said:


> A very large 20lb box with my order from Friday showed up today. It had 22 items - two sets of towels, a set of sheets and pillow cases, Caslon l/s tees, Zella joggers, Natori underwear, Shiseido eye cream, and a barefoot dreams dog sweater.
> The dog sweater is the only item going back. I think it’s mistagged as a Medium when it clearly is an Extra Small. There is no way a 15-25 lb dog could fit in this tiny thing. Fingers crossed for a popback so I can order a Large. What’s strange is that the sweaters I got last year are Medium and they are appropriately sized. The one from two sales ago is a Large and isn’t that much bigger than a Medium. I guess sizing inconsistencies are present in all clothing and not just those for people.


I also bought the BD dog sweater this year in a medium.  My dog is 15 lbs and it fits good.  Don't know what color you want but they do have a couple of large sweaters now in green and rose.


----------



## RhiannonMR

KathrynS said:


> What’d you snag?



Bombas socks and the BFD Namaste set in plus size.


----------



## janbug27

Lily's Mom said:


> I also bought the BD dog sweater this year in a medium.  My dog is 15 lbs and it fits good.  Don't know what color you want but they do have a couple of large sweaters now in green and rose.


I’m looking for the green (thyme). Still shows out of stock on my wishlist but I’ll check again in the morning. Thank you!


----------



## StacyLynn624

waddleod said:


> I think my keepers are going to be the Vince v neck wool sweater, Eileen Fisher long merino cardigan and tank, *Madewell Kent sweater (found it in the eggplant color at my store),* hand lotion, Chantelle undies, W&W jeans, Nordstrom cashmere sweater, and NYDJ dress pants.




LUCKY!!!!

That sweater is haunting me in my sleep. Damn it.


----------



## organizeitall

*Nikara said:


> There's a dedicated section in the store for returns.  I've always count the number of items returning, wrote down on a separate piece of paper the item, the order number and the price.  So that I could match the items as it is being returned.  Also handy when they couldn't find it via scanning and I just give them the order number associated with the item.  I also tally up the total amount returning so it matches the total returned.  I always triple check afterwards on everything, but that's just because I'm super anal plus a couple of times in the past there's errors and I don't trust them at all.


I always screen shot and save the barcode from the orders I am returning, based on my app, so they just scan the barcode on my phone and then I hand them each item with the tag to scan. Goes super fast and I just have the stuff in my bag by order so they can return items from same order at same time.


----------



## waddleod

StacyLynn624 said:


> LUCKY!!!!
> 
> That sweater is haunting me in my sleep. Damn it.



i was surprised to see it!  Phone is 651-900-6800 if anyone wants to call and see if they still have any.  I think they had about one of each size when I was there, but maybe not the smallest sizes and you probably know you definitely need to size down in this.


----------



## grietje

Ugh!  I am vexed!

I was happy to receive a shipping notification but when I check status it’s simply that a label was created.  No indication it’s even been picked up. Erg!  I want to share thoughts on what I bought but don’t have it in hand to do so!


----------



## Michelle1x

grietje said:


> Ugh!  I am vexed!
> 
> I was happy to receive a shipping notification but when I check status it’s simply that a label was created.  No indication it’s even been picked up. Erg!  I want to share thoughts on what I bought but don’t have it in hand to do so!


But those notifications are still good because you know they won't cancel.  It will ship at some point.


----------



## Fashion is Art

beausmom said:


> Has anyone ever tried Frame shoes?  I haven’t tried them but there’s a pair of mules I might order. They say they are leather-lined, which I much prefer.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/frame-le-willoughby-mule-women-nordstrom-exclusive/5920686


I’ve never tried them but love the look online...  if I was in the states this year I would have wanted to try these on! The colour, as it appears online, is beautiful...


----------



## Fashion is Art

I really miss seeing all the items people have ordered.  I think this happened more when you could all visit the stores and got your purchases quickly if shipped.  

I’m still hoping that someone can let me know about the look feel and fit of this  Aquatalia.  Our winters are wet so Aquatalia are great and I thought these were a nice take on the lug sole theme.  The burgundy also a nice change from black.  I’ve never had their shoes though only their boots.  



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/aquatalia-hayley-water-resistant-platform-loafer-women/5920202?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FShoes&color=200
		


My sister in law has ordered these for me.  So when she post them I won’t be able to return so knowing if they are tts would help.  I have narrow feet.  

I am missing my visit to the US but currently Ireland is having a heat wave, blue skies and sunny days which is lifting the spirits.  There is nowhere more beautiful when we get the weather...


----------



## coffeecup1828

janbug27 said:


> I’m looking for the green (thyme). Still shows out of stock on my wishlist but I’ll check again in the morning. Thank you!


Of all the NSale disappointments on here, the thought of your little pup sitting around feeling too fat for the sweater, waiting for the right size and color to come back in stock upsets me the most. Pls give extra scritches and treatos on behalf of tpf.


----------



## sabrunka

HavPlenty said:


> OK now, Sis! Don't hurt nobody! I agree with whoever said any shoes would go great. That is just a stunner of a dress and it looks great on you.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## janbug27

coffeecup1828 said:


> Of all the NSale disappointments on here, the thought of your little pup sitting around feeling too fat for the sweater, waiting for the right size and color to come back in stock upsets me the most. Pls give extra scritches and treatos on behalf of tpf.


He’s got three BFD sweaters from previous years so he’s fine waiting for his new fall sweater. Just checked this am and it’s still sold out in Large but hopeful something will pop up. I did notice the color is not available on the BFD website..


----------



## emchhardy

I've bought so far:
Zella Amazing Cozy Wrap Jacket - Black (on order) (Tried on in store in S, my usual Zella size but am sizing down to XS - runs big)
Nordstrom Rib Wide Leg Lounge Pants (on order)
Halogen Open Front Pocket Cardigan - Black, Petite (on order)
Nordstrom Bliss Plush Throw - Grey
BP Cozy Shorts - Grey (May return, haven't decided)
Barefoot Dreams - 2 pack of socks
Caslon Rounded V-Neck T-Shirt - Grey (on order)

I have many items on my wish list but several of them are sold out.  I'm also waiting to get them since I suspect they won't sell out and would rather use a different form of payment besides my Nordstrom card.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## sabrunka

My vince camel cardigan in size XS shipped!!! Im kind of surprised. So far I did get one cancellation (blanknyc suede skirt) but I was going to return it anyways since I found the same one, but with different zippers, for only $40 in store. I really think it was one from 1-3 years ago that they found hidden in the warehouse lol.


----------



## JetGirl216

janbug27 said:


> He’s got three BFD sweaters from previous years so he’s fine waiting for his new fall sweater. Just checked this am and it’s still sold out in Large but hopeful something will pop up. I did notice the color is not available on the BFD website..


He’s so cute! And so is the sweater.


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

janbug27 said:


> He’s got three BFD sweaters from previous years so he’s fine waiting for his new fall sweater. Just checked this am and it’s still sold out in Large but hopeful something will pop up. I did notice the color is not available on the BFD website..



Adorable!  Hope his sweater pops back up so you can snag it for him.


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

sabrunka said:


> As promised, photos of the Reiss Penny dress!
> 
> View attachment 5142233
> 
> View attachment 5142235
> 
> View attachment 5142236



That dress is perfection on you!


----------



## JetGirl216

VSOP said:


> I did, should be here on Friday.  Hmm, do you have real life pics? Looks pretty grey in pics.


Well, the boots fit great and are comfortable. I will be keeping them.


----------



## limom

JetGirl216 said:


> Well, the boots fit great and are comfortable. I will be keeping them.
> View attachment 5142748


Great to hear. I ordered the black ones…And they shipped.


----------



## VSOP

JetGirl216 said:


> Well, the boots fit great and are comfortable. I will be keeping them.
> View attachment 5142748



Good to hear, Timbs are comfy.


----------



## Kapster

JetGirl216 said:


> Well, the boots fit great and are comfortable. I will be keeping them.



I purchased Timberland Bramhall boots from the Anniversary Sale 6 or 7 years ago and they're still going strong... I hope you have the same luck with yours! Incredibly comfortable and versatile too.


----------



## Lily's Mom

Excited my order from the 15th and 16th finally shipped. Hoping the Pendleton wool coat works. Also ordered the Barbour short navy coat but that hasn’t shipped yet.  I have too many coats at home that are too snug to wear right now. I also ordered the Munro lace up bootie which is the very low key version of the combat boot but I think I’m comfortable with their styling. I’ve also decided to order the Oribe gold lust set after all the discussion a while ago about Hair  products I decided to up my game.  I love all the reviews and recommendations I find here. I often try things I normally wouldn’t have but am oh so glad I did.


----------



## LittleStar88

Received the men’s Pendleton Carson jacket for DH. He looooves it! Impressive quality and color is a little darker than in photo which we liked. A total winner especially at this price point.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/pendleton-carson-jacket/5955061


----------



## grietje

Kapster said:


> If anyone was curious about the Dansko clogs: …


 Thanks for the tip!  I just ordered them.


----------



## baghabitz34

Orders I placed last week are starting to arrive. Misses so far:
1.State blazer - It’s way too tight on my broad shoulders. Plus the arms are ruched. I thought the model just had them pulled up. 
Both necklaces are Kendra Scott. They are both smaller than expected.


----------



## bagconfusion

So they finally had that really unique blazer in stock the treasure and bond mixed plaid one and I ended up finally placing my order. I’m so hoping I want to return half of this stuff because woo it wasn’t in the budget and I’m still looking for a few items to come back in stock. I also bought something that had no reviews or any comments from what I’d seen, I bought the Calvin Klein pointed flat because I really need a flat for everyday outfits since I have literally only boots. Hoping it looks nice but if not I won’t be bummed. Haha I wonder how long returns have been taking in this sale?


----------



## mgrant

janbug27 said:


> He’s got three BFD sweaters from previous years so he’s fine waiting for his new fall sweater. Just checked this am and it’s still sold out in Large but hopeful something will pop up. I did notice the color is not available on the BFD website..


Your pup is like a little furry potato and I mean that in the best way possible.


----------



## lovemyrescues

JetGirl216 said:


> Well, the boots fit great and are comfortable. I will be keeping them.
> View attachment 5142748


What is the sizing like?


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## bagconfusion

janbug27 said:


> He’s got three BFD sweaters from previous years so he’s fine waiting for his new fall sweater. Just checked this am and it’s still sold out in Large but hopeful something will pop up. I did notice the color is not available on the BFD website..


Oh my gosh that is so cute! I keep thinking about getting on of the BFD for my bfs dog because she loves blankets and she’s short hair so I thought she’d love that in the winter. However I’m leaving in a month or so and idk if someone would put it on her lol so I have decided not to get it atm


----------



## coffeecup1828

Looking for honest feedback...
I’m wondering what happens when your feet sweat in mules. I just bought my first pair, the Jenni Kayne mules and love them, and I hate my feet so I’m always looking for covered-toe shoe options. They’re beautiful and stay in me well.
But I’m wondering how you ladies fair with mules in warm weather. Do they get slip slidey? Stay on? Thanks!


----------



## Ava758

I was most excited to receive these two items and they finally arrived this morning. The pictures do not do the beautiful plum color any justice.


----------



## rutabaga

Ava758 said:


> I was most excited to receive these two items and they finally arrived this morning. The pictures do not do the beautiful plum color any justice.


My plum tote is arriving today! It’s a miracle that it shipped.


----------



## rutabaga

coffeecup1828 said:


> Looking for honest feedback...
> I’m wondering what happens when your feet sweat in mules. I just bought my first pair, the Jenni Kayne mules and love them, and I hate my feet so I’m always looking for covered-toe shoe options. They’re beautiful and stay in me well.
> But I’m wondering how you ladies fair with mules in warm weather. Do they get slip slidey? Stay on? Thanks!


I’m not a fan of mules because the soles of my feet usually look worse than my toes. But I’m also not a fan of the slapping noise they sometimes make when walking. They remind me of house slippers so when I see people wearing them out in the wild they look like they walked out in their house clothes...but it depends on the style. If you stick to breathable nonsynthetic linings as with other footwear you should be ok.


----------



## coffeecup1828

rutabaga said:


> I’m not a fan of mules because the soles of my feet usually look worse than my toes. But I’m also not a fan of the slapping noise they sometimes make when walking. They remind me of house slippers so when I see people wearing them out in the wild they look like they walked out in their house clothes...but it depends on the style. If you stick to breathable nonsynthetic linings as with other footwear you should be ok.


Thanks for your feedback...I think I like the idea of them more than the shoes themselves. The chocolate suede is gorgeous but I have a feeling it creases after a few wears they’re going to look sloppy. I’ll return them


----------



## buggiewomma

Fashion is Art said:


> I really miss seeing all the items people have ordered.  I think this happened more when you could all visit the stores and got your purchases quickly if shipped.
> 
> I’m still hoping that someone can let me know about the look feel and fit of this  Aquatalia.  Our winters are wet so Aquatalia are great and I thought these were a nice take on the lug sole theme.  The burgundy also a nice change from black.  I’ve never had their shoes though only their boots.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/aquatalia-hayley-water-resistant-platform-loafer-women/5920202?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FShoes&color=200
> 
> 
> 
> My sister in law has ordered these for me.  So when she post them I won’t be able to return so knowing if they are tts would help.  I have narrow feet.
> 
> I am missing my visit to the US but currently Ireland is having a heat wave, blue skies and sunny days which is lifting the spirits.  There is nowhere more beautiful when we get the weather...


I got the snake embossed version of these. They arrive today, so I will report back ok size/comfort. Pictures too


----------



## buggiewomma

janbug27 said:


> He’s got three BFD sweaters from previous years so he’s fine waiting for his new fall sweater. Just checked this am and it’s still sold out in Large but hopeful something will pop up. I did notice the color is not available on the BFD website..


Oh.my.god. 

My dog is very old and has cancer and recently adopted my jenni kayne sheepskin rug and cashmere throw. I try to think of the these costs as “part of his cancer treatment” (astronomical), and just looking at him curled up in “his” throw, on “his” rug, with his old man diaper on is enough to forgive the puddles of drool etc. that he’s leaving all over everything.


----------



## mamashosh

rutabaga said:


> I’m not a fan of mules because the soles of my feet usually look worse than my toes. But I’m also not a fan of the slapping noise they sometimes make when walking. They remind me of house slippers so when I see people wearing them out in the wild they look like they walked out in their house clothes...but it depends on the style. If you stick to breathable nonsynthetic linings as with other footwear you should be ok.



I really like the way mules look, but I hate that slapping sound when I walk. For some reason, open back sandals stay on my feet much better than closed toe slides. I own several pairs, but rarely wear them because they just don't seem to stay on well.


----------



## Ava758

rutabaga said:


> My plum tote is arriving today! It’s a miracle that it shipped.


 That’s awesome! They sold out pretty quickly so I’m glad you were able to snag one.


----------



## buggiewomma

coffeecup1828 said:


> Looking for honest feedback...
> I’m wondering what happens when your feet sweat in mules. I just bought my first pair, the Jenni Kayne mules and love them, and I hate my feet so I’m always looking for covered-toe shoe options. They’re beautiful and stay in me well.
> But I’m wondering how you ladies fair with mules in warm weather. Do they get slip slidey? Stay on? Thanks!


The jenni kayne mules stay in place  better than all my others cause of the very thoughtfully placed elastic. I do avoid all mules though when its super hot if I’m going to be outside for extended periods. I don’t find leather as sloppy slidy as other materials…. (Don’t even get me started on Rothys in the summer. Let’s just say trying one pair was enough ).


----------



## paula3boys

Ava758 said:


> I was most excited to receive these two items and they finally arrived this morning. The pictures do not do the beautiful plum color any justice.


This is the color I wanted but it sold out before I had access to purchase from the sale. I look daily and it never replenishes


----------



## nikki626

rutabaga said:


> I’m not a fan of mules because the soles of my feet usually look worse than my toes. But I’m also not a fan of the slapping noise they sometimes make when walking. They remind me of house slippers so when I see people wearing them out in the wild they look like they walked out in their house clothes...but it depends on the style. If you stick to breathable nonsynthetic linings as with other footwear you should be ok.



I'm not a huge fan either, I feel like I have to shuffle when I walk in them.  They always seem to come off


----------



## zelya

Hello!  Is the BFD circle cardigan really worth the hype?  I just got the BFD blanket and I am wondering if I should also try the BFD Cozy Chic Circle one.  Thanks!


----------



## emchhardy

zelya said:


> Hello!  Is the BFD circle cardigan really worth the hype?  I just got the BFD blanket and I am wondering if I should also try the BFD Cozy Chic Circle one.  Thanks!



I have the circle cardigan in the dark grey that's in the sale and I bought it as part of the anniversary sale a few years ago.  The one I have seems to be of better quality (thicker) than the one in this year's sale.  Even IF the quality has declined, I think it's worth the sale price.  I was initially thinking of picking up the blue color but after seeing it in person, I was turned off by it (kind of a muted blue and looked dull - at least on me).


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## rutabaga

Ava758 said:


> That’s awesome! They sold out pretty quickly so I’m glad you were able to snag one.


I snagged a random popback over the weekend, so don’t give up hope!


----------



## KathrynS

LOL FedEx lost my package.


----------



## buggiewomma

KathrynS said:


> LOL FedEx lost my package.


Boooo! So sorry that you have to deal with this! 
my friend just yesterday had her FedEx box ($1600 of NAS stuff) stolen from her porch during the ten minutes between delivery and her going to retrieve it. Nordstrom is refusing to help and says “file a police report and call FedEx” Ugh.
I hope they find it!!


----------



## KathrynS

buggiewomma said:


> Boooo! So sorry that you have to deal with this!
> my friend just yesterday had her FedEx box ($1600 of NAS stuff) stolen from her porch during the ten minutes between delivery and her going to retrieve it. Nordstrom is refusing to help and says “file a police report and call FedEx” Ugh.
> I hope they find it!!


Why are people so terrible!!! I am mad for your friend.
Fedex is doing a trace and blaming it on volume — I could reorder all but one item but man I do not have the energy for this.


----------



## mgrant

Ok, so my initial order from Friday just came in. I just got some staple pieces, nothing too exciting, but I'm pleasantly surprised that I really like all of it, and nothing has to go back!

1 & 2: Halogen Crewneck Sweater in Ivory Cloud and Black (I ordered the black two days after my first order, and it showed up today as well). They are soft, and fit really nicely. Slimmer fit, but not fitted. Looks really nice tucked in too, because they aren't bulky - light weight, but cozy. The cuff detail is really nice and adds a little something to an otherwise simple top. Thinking about ordering another color. Runs tts.

3: 1.State Pintuck cami in Ivory: The pintuck detail in nicely done, and the cami is lined, so not see-through at all. I have a black one from 1.Sate that's very similar, so I knew what to expect. Runs mostly TTS. I got my usual XS, but an XXS could work too probably.

4. Hunter Short Adjustable-Back Rain Boots: I was surprised by these - they are heavier than I expected, but not overly so. The cushioned insoles were a nice surprise. They are way more comfortable than I thought they would be. I'm pretty much a true 7.5 and purchased a 7 - they have plenty of room if I wanted to wear a thicker sock. I also ordered a pair of Barbour rain boots (not from Nordstrom) that should be here today. Gonna compare and see which one I like best.

I got a pair of the Natori girl briefs to try. Sized up to a Small - I always size up in undies. They seem pretty nice and are comfortable. Don't know if I would want to pay 20$ each time, but I like the sale price, so I think I'm going to order a few more pairs.

Husband's Saxx boxer briefs as as expected. He loves that brand. Still waiting on his Vince polo to arrive.

Ordered the North Face Winter Warm leggings last night, so I'm eager to try those. I love fleece lined leggings for hiking in the winter, and these look like they could be a little less bulky than my fleece line leggings from Athleta.

Still debating on whether I should order the North Face Acropolis Parka in grey.


----------



## rebk

waddleod said:


> Ugh, every year I say I‘m not going to order much, then I keep seeing things that look cute, then I have 800 returns of things that don’t work out. But it’s hard to shop in store when they have no inventory and I do have a job…local stores are only open for an hour or two after I get off work.
> 
> I think my keepers are going to be the Vince v neck wool sweater, Eileen Fisher long merino cardigan and tank, Madewell Kent sweater (found it in the eggplant color at my store), hand lotion, Chantelle undies, W&W jeans, Nordstrom cashmere sweater, and NYDJ dress pants.
> 
> I still have the maroon avec coat, a 1state blouse that I suspect will be a return (ordered a different size but I think the hips may still be too snug which is unfortunate bc I really like the blouse), and the Caslon camo utility jacket on the way.



What were the NYDJ dress pants that you ordered? I'm looking for a nice pair of pants other than jeans, preferably in black. Thank you!


----------



## buggiewomma

KathrynS said:


> Why are people so terrible!!! I am mad for your friend.
> Fedex is doing a trace and blaming it on volume — I could reorder all but one item but man I do not have the energy for this.


Totally…. The logistical nightmare on top of the loss makes it even worse! Good luck.


----------



## buggiewomma

mgrant said:


> Ok, so my initial order from Friday just came in. I just got some staple pieces, nothing too exciting, but I'm pleasantly surprised that I really like all of it, and nothing has to go back!
> 
> 1 & 2: Halogen Crewneck Sweater in Ivory Cloud and Black (I ordered the black two days after my first order, and it showed up today as well). They are soft, and fit really nicely. Slimmer fit, but not fitted. Looks really nice tucked in too, because they aren't bulky - light weight, but cozy. The cuff detail is really nice and adds a little something to an otherwise simple top. Thinking about ordering another color. Runs tts.
> 
> 3: 1.State Pintuck cami in Ivory: The pintuck detail in nicely done, and the cami is lined, so not see-through at all. I have a black one from 1.Sate that's very similar, so I knew what to expect. Runs mostly TTS. I got my usual XS, but an XXS could work too probably.
> 
> 4. Hunter Short Adjustable-Back Rain Boots: I was surprised by these - they are heavier than I expected, but not overly so. The cushioned insoles were a nice surprise. They are way more comfortable than I thought they would be. I'm pretty much a true 7.5 and purchased a 7 - they have plenty of room if I wanted to wear a thicker sock. I also ordered a pair of Barbour rain boots (not from Nordstrom) that should be here today. Gonna compare and see which one I like best.
> 
> I got a pair of the Natori girl briefs to try. Sized up to a Small - I always size up in undies. They seem pretty nice and are comfortable. Don't know if I would want to pay 20$ each time, but I like the sale price, so I think I'm going to order a few more pairs.
> 
> Husband's Saxx boxer briefs as as expected. He loves that brand. Still waiting on his Vince polo to arrive.
> 
> Ordered the North Face Winter Warm leggings last night, so I'm eager to try those. I love fleece lined leggings for hiking in the winter, and these look like they could be a little less bulky than my fleece line leggings from Athleta.
> 
> Still debating on whether I should order the North Face Acropolis Parka in grey.


I know I’m supposed to be looking at your tops (all lovely), but all I can see is your outstanding shorts!!! Are those Agolde???


----------



## zelya

emchhardy said:


> I have the circle cardigan in the dark grey that's in the sale and I bought it as part of the anniversary sale a few years ago.  The one I have seems to be of better quality (thicker) than the one in this year's sale.  Even IF the quality has declined, I think it's worth the sale price.  I was initially thinking of picking up the blue color but after seeing it in person, I was turned off by it (kind of a muted blue and looked dull - at least on me).


Thank you!


----------



## JetGirl216

buggiewomma said:


> Boooo! So sorry that you have to deal with this!
> my friend just yesterday had her FedEx box ($1600 of NAS stuff) stolen from her porch during the ten minutes between delivery and her going to retrieve it. Nordstrom is refusing to help and says “file a police report and call FedEx” Ugh.
> I hope they find it!!


Smh…its such a shame how opportunistic people can be. This has happened to me once during NAS. Luckily, the item was under $90. Never got the item, but Nordstrom did issue me a refund. Hopefully your friend can get a refund or their items eventually.


----------



## mgrant

buggiewomma said:


> I know I’m supposed to be looking at your tops (all lovely), but all I can see is your outstanding shorts!!! Are those Agolde???


Haha thanks! Yep, they are from Agolde - the Parker style if I remember correctly


----------



## zelya

Based on your previous years of NAS shopping, is there any chance the women’s Adidas Ultraboost is ever going to be restocked again?  It just got sold out right away.


----------



## JetGirl216

JetGirl216 said:


> Well, the boots fit great and are comfortable. I will be keeping them.
> 
> 
> lovemyrescues said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the sizing like?
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a 7 (my true size). I wore a pair of regular socks with them during try-on. Maybe size up one if you plan on using thick socks with them?
Click to expand...


----------



## lovemyrescues

Thanks they didn’t have any in store to try. I’m between a 9 1/2 and 10 depending. With the ECCO boots I bought I was a 41.


----------



## mgrant

Alright, first-world problems you guys. The Barbour rain boots were just delivered and welp...I can't decide. Barbours are olive green with black trim (hard to see in pic) and the Hunters are obviously black with a gray buckle. The Barbour boots hit about 1/2 inch lower on the leg than the Hunters. Weight is about the same. The Barbour boots have a super cute tartan plaid lining, and are slightly easier to get on/off. Hunters have a little more cushion inside. Sizing is identical (both 7's). Would it be weird to have 2 of the same style? Any opinions?


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## sabrunka

mgrant said:


> Alright, first-world problems you guys. The Barbour rain boots were just delivered and welp...I can't decide. Barbours are olive green with black trim (hard to see in pic) and the Hunters are obviously black with a gray buckle. The Barbour boots hit about 1/2 inch lower on the leg than the Hunters. Weight is about the same. The Barbour boots have a super cute tartan plaid lining, and are slightly easier to get on/off. Hunters have a little more cushion inside. Sizing is identical (both 7's). Would it be weird to have 2 of the same style? Any opinions?



Hmm... They do look REALLY similar. Personally, I'd keep the Hunters because they will match more things better! I dont think you need to have both, but it also depends what you want and can afford of course .


----------



## aob

Wanted to share a few items that haven't been talked about much.  These Ecco boots are soooo comfortable.  The leather is very soft.  I can actually bend my foot when walking.  I like the rugged look, lug sole, but don't have to clomp around like Frankenstein.  Also really liked this little vest.  Guess I'm channeling my inner Chandler (say that 3 times fast).  Could it BE any cuter?  Mixing prep with grunge.  Calling it grep.


----------



## lovemyrescues

aob said:


> Wanted to share a few items that haven't been talked about much.  These Ecco boots are soooo comfortable.  The leather is very soft.  I can actually bend my foot when walking.  I like the rugged look, lug sole, but don't have to clomp around like Frankenstein.  Also really liked this little vest.  Guess I'm channeling my inner Chandler (say that 3 times fast).  Could it BE any cuter?  Mixing prep with grunge.  Calling it grep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143055
> View attachment 5143058


Yes they are amazing boots. I also got another pair of ECCO boots that are also part of the sale.


----------



## mgrant

aob said:


> Wanted to share a few items that haven't been talked about much.  These Ecco boots are soooo comfortable.  The leather is very soft.  I can actually bend my foot when walking.  I like the rugged look, lug sole, but don't have to clomp around like Frankenstein.  Also really liked this little vest.  Guess I'm channeling my inner Chandler (say that 3 times fast).  Could it BE any cuter?  Mixing prep with grunge.  Calling it grep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143055
> View attachment 5143058


I've always heard Ecco shoes were super comfortable. Good choice! And I think that vest could be super cute styled the right way


----------



## lovemyrescues

aob said:


> Wanted to share a few items that haven't been talked about much.  These Ecco boots are soooo comfortable.  The leather is very soft.  I can actually bend my foot when walking.  I like the rugged look, lug sole, but don't have to clomp around like Frankenstein.  Also really liked this little vest.  Guess I'm channeling my inner Chandler (say that 3 times fast).  Could it BE any cuter?  Mixing prep with grunge.  Calling it grep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143055
> View attachment 5143058


I posted this earlier but this is a photo of each boot that I got.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Zappos has little socks for mules. I keep meaning to get a pair to wear with my slip on sneakers so I can’t vouch for them yet.








						HUE Cotton Toe Topper 3-Pack
					

Cotton Toe Topper 3-Pack by HUE at Zappos.com. Read HUE Cotton Toe Topper 3-Pack product reviews, or select the size, width, and color of your choice.



					www.zappos.com
				






coffeecup1828 said:


> Looking for honest feedback...
> I’m wondering what happens when your feet sweat in mules. I just bought my first pair, the Jenni Kayne mules and love them, and I hate my feet so I’m always looking for covered-toe shoe options. They’re beautiful and stay in me well.
> But I’m wondering how you ladies fair with mules in warm weather. Do they get slip slidey? Stay on? Thanks!


----------



## mgrant

sabrunka said:


> Hmm... They do look REALLY similar. Personally, I'd keep the Hunters because they will match more things better! I dont think you need to have both, but it also depends what you want and can afford of course .


They are suuuper similar! I truly don't know why I ordered the Barbours too. I guess it was a "just in case" purchase. While a do need a pair of proper rain boots (my winter boots are waterproof, but, well...they are winter boots), I definitely don't *need* 2 pairs. I played myself on this one!


----------



## aob

lovemyrescues said:


> I posted this earlier but this is a photo of each boot that I got.


Now I'm debating whether to pick another pair up in gray.  Do I need it?  No.  But.....


----------



## lovemyrescues

aob said:


> Now I'm debating whether to pick another pair up in gray.  Do I need it?  No.  But.....
> View attachment 5143070


Keep them in your wish list maybe they’ll go on sale even more


----------



## titania029

buggiewomma said:


> Oh.my.god.
> 
> My dog is very old and has cancer and recently adopted my jenni kayne sheepskin rug and cashmere throw. I try to think of the these costs as “part of his cancer treatment” (astronomical), and just looking at him curled up in “his” throw, on “his” rug, with his old man diaper on is enough to forgive the puddles of drool etc. that he’s leaving all over everything.



So sorry to hear about your dog .


----------



## Bklynmama

Was able to finally snag this bag! Backordered until August.


----------



## sabrunka

Bklynmama said:


> View attachment 5143073
> 
> Was able to finally snag this bag! Backordered until August.


Oh..... Do you have the link for this bag?? Its so cute!


----------



## *Nikara

mgrant said:


> Ok, so my initial order from Friday just came in. I just got some staple pieces, nothing too exciting, but I'm pleasantly surprised that I really like all of it, and nothing has to go back!
> 
> 1 & 2: Halogen Crewneck Sweater in Ivory Cloud and Black (I ordered the black two days after my first order, and it showed up today as well). They are soft, and fit really nicely. Slimmer fit, but not fitted. Looks really nice tucked in too, because they aren't bulky - light weight, but cozy. The cuff detail is really nice and adds a little something to an otherwise simple top. Thinking about ordering another color. Runs tts.
> 
> 3: 1.State Pintuck cami in Ivory: The pintuck detail in nicely done, and the cami is lined, so not see-through at all. I have a black one from 1.Sate that's very similar, so I knew what to expect. Runs mostly TTS. I got my usual XS, but an XXS could work too probably.
> 
> 4. Hunter Short Adjustable-Back Rain Boots: I was surprised by these - they are heavier than I expected, but not overly so. The cushioned insoles were a nice surprise. They are way more comfortable than I thought they would be. I'm pretty much a true 7.5 and purchased a 7 - they have plenty of room if I wanted to wear a thicker sock. I also ordered a pair of Barbour rain boots (not from Nordstrom) that should be here today. Gonna compare and see which one I like best.
> 
> I got a pair of the Natori girl briefs to try. Sized up to a Small - I always size up in undies. They seem pretty nice and are comfortable. Don't know if I would want to pay 20$ each time, but I like the sale price, so I think I'm going to order a few more pairs.
> 
> Husband's Saxx boxer briefs as as expected. He loves that brand. Still waiting on his Vince polo to arrive.
> 
> Ordered the North Face Winter Warm leggings last night, so I'm eager to try those. I love fleece lined leggings for hiking in the winter, and these look like they could be a little less bulky than my fleece line leggings from Athleta.
> 
> Still debating on whether I should order the North Face Acropolis Parka in grey.



Ordered the 1.State cami after seeing your key words "not see-through at all" 
Then I decided to get the Halogen crewneck sweaters as well....

Need to stop buying things after seeing how nice people wore the items here


----------



## Bklynmama

sabrunka said:


> Oh..... Do you have the link for this bag?? Its so cute!


Check out the Gotham Nomad Leather Crossbody Bag from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5892612


----------



## LittleStar88

mgrant said:


> Alright, first-world problems you guys. The Barbour rain boots were just delivered and welp...I can't decide. Barbours are olive green with black trim (hard to see in pic) and the Hunters are obviously black with a gray buckle. The Barbour boots hit about 1/2 inch lower on the leg than the Hunters. Weight is about the same. The Barbour boots have a super cute tartan plaid lining, and are slightly easier to get on/off. Hunters have a little more cushion inside. Sizing is identical (both 7's). Would it be weird to have 2 of the same style? Any opinions?



They're both cute!

If you live someplace where it rains enough, then yes! Definitely! Always nice to have more than one option.

I am in CA and have no need for the two pair of rain boots I have now. It's been so long since I have had to wear them that I don't even know where they are!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## HavPlenty

mgrant said:


> Ok, so my initial order from Friday just came in. I just got some staple pieces, nothing too exciting, but I'm pleasantly surprised that I really like all of it, and nothing has to go back!
> 
> 1 & 2: Halogen Crewneck Sweater in Ivory Cloud and Black (I ordered the black two days after my first order, and it showed up today as well). They are soft, and fit really nicely. Slimmer fit, but not fitted. Looks really nice tucked in too, because they aren't bulky - light weight, but cozy. The cuff detail is really nice and adds a little something to an otherwise simple top. Thinking about ordering another color. Runs tts.
> 
> 3: 1.State Pintuck cami in Ivory: The pintuck detail in nicely done, and the cami is lined, so not see-through at all. I have a black one from 1.Sate that's very similar, so I knew what to expect. Runs mostly TTS. I got my usual XS, but an XXS could work too probably.
> 
> 4. Hunter Short Adjustable-Back Rain Boots: I was surprised by these - they are heavier than I expected, but not overly so. The cushioned insoles were a nice surprise. They are way more comfortable than I thought they would be. I'm pretty much a true 7.5 and purchased a 7 - they have plenty of room if I wanted to wear a thicker sock. I also ordered a pair of Barbour rain boots (not from Nordstrom) that should be here today. Gonna compare and see which one I like best.
> 
> I got a pair of the Natori girl briefs to try. Sized up to a Small - I always size up in undies. They seem pretty nice and are comfortable. Don't know if I would want to pay 20$ each time, but I like the sale price, so I think I'm going to order a few more pairs.
> 
> Husband's Saxx boxer briefs as as expected. He loves that brand. Still waiting on his Vince polo to arrive.
> 
> Ordered the North Face Winter Warm leggings last night, so I'm eager to try those. I love fleece lined leggings for hiking in the winter, and these look like they could be a little less bulky than my fleece line leggings from Athleta.
> 
> Still debating on whether I should order the North Face Acropolis Parka in grey.


I love these sweaters!


----------



## sabrunka

Bklynmama said:


> Check out the Gotham Nomad Leather Crossbody Bag from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5892612


Thank you SO much, I am so happy there is also a nude bag, I need one!


----------



## mgrant

*Nikara said:


> Ordered the 1.State cami after seeing your key words "not see-through at all"
> Then I decided to get the Halogen crewneck sweaters as well....
> 
> Need to stop buying things after seeing how nice people wore the items here


haha! It's dangerous, isn't it! Glad I could be of, uh, help?


----------



## lexibrenna

If any of you are on the fence regarding the All Saints long sleeve tee!  Definitely get it!  I just received the white one which in large so it would slouch more off the shoulder.  It came directly from All Saints in a really cute sage green box, shirt wrapped in tissue.  The tee is so incredible soft and so slouchy!  It fits very large but that's the look I'm going for.  I just order one immediately in black, the very last medium since there was no more larges.  But that's okay, I don't mind having a slightly more fitted version since the quality is amazing!  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-rita-oversize-one-shoulder-long-sleeve-tee/5495650


----------



## mgrant

LittleStar88 said:


> They're both cute!
> 
> If you live someplace where it rains enough, then yes! Definitely! Always nice to have more than one option.
> 
> I am in CA and have no need for the two pair of rain boots I have now. It's been so long since I have had to wear them that I don't even know where they are!


I live in SC, and let me tell you - at this point, I might as well live in FL.  Lately, we've gotten an afternoon storm almost everyday. Definitely the rainiest year and a half that I can remember. So I do have a need for 1 pair...but 2? Probably not. Wondering if I should keep one for rain and one for mud? That kind of sounds dumb in my head too, since you can just hose the one pair off. oy vey.


----------



## rutabaga

mgrant said:


> Alright, first-world problems you guys. The Barbour rain boots were just delivered and welp...I can't decide. Barbours are olive green with black trim (hard to see in pic) and the Hunters are obviously black with a gray buckle. The Barbour boots hit about 1/2 inch lower on the leg than the Hunters. Weight is about the same. The Barbour boots have a super cute tartan plaid lining, and are slightly easier to get on/off. Hunters have a little more cushion inside. Sizing is identical (both 7's). Would it be weird to have 2 of the same style? Any opinions?


I have a pair of Hunters with the side buckle and it bothers me that it snags on things (tights, for example). If you need extra cushioning you can switch out the default insole for one of your choice.


----------



## mgrant

HavPlenty said:


> I love these sweaters!


I definitely recommend - lots of color choices too.


----------



## mgrant

rutabaga said:


> I have a pair of Hunters with the side buckle and it bothers me that it snags on things (tights, for example). If you need extra cushioning you can switch out the default insole for one of your choice.


Oh that's good to know! Wonder if the same could happen with the buckle on the back? They don't fit close to my leg, but of course when I walk, they move back and forth. I should try them on with leggings and see what happens.


----------



## rutabaga

mgrant said:


> Oh that's good to know! Wonder if the same could happen with the buckle on the back? They don't fit close to my leg, but of course when I walk, they move back and forth. I should try them on with leggings and see what happens.


It happens when I sit with my legs crossed and then I move or uncross them. It’s usually cold when it rains here in CA, hence the tights for winter.


----------



## LittleStar88

mgrant said:


> I live in SC, and let me tell you - at this point, I might as well live in FL.  Lately, we've gotten an afternoon storm almost everyday. Definitely the rainiest year and a half that I can remember. So I do have a need for 1 pair...but 2? Probably not. Wondering if I should keep one for rain and one for mud? That kind of sounds dumb in my head too, since you can just hose the one pair off. oy vey.



Send some rain to us in CA! We need it so badly!

I think you can get away with two. Always nice to have an extra pair handy just in case!


----------



## Susies71

My baby refuses to wear her sweater or any clothes.  Her predecessor loved them


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Ava758 said:


> That’s awesome! They sold out pretty quickly so I’m glad you were able to snag one.


Keep checking!  This was in my original 3am Friday the 16th order and was the only cancellation.  I got a notification from the app the next day that it was back in stock so I ordered it again and it has shipped. I should receive it on Monday.


----------



## orchidsuns

The on sneakers in rock/rose shipped! I scored them on a popback. Was sure they’d get cancelled. The BFD robe I got on a popback was cancelled.


----------



## StacyLynn624

I have an order from Friday that shipped over the weekend but still have no tracking info.
Anyone else?


----------



## nikki626

Got a couple of things in, the last of my original order last Wednesday.
The Sarto Chelsea Boot..  its army green but some elements of brown that helps them be neutral so comfy too


The Zadig tee, with the Nordy tanks for layering and a Treasure & Bond One Love tee


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## bagconfusion

:x anyone try the fendi sunglasses the ones with the fendi logo on the frame (not the aviator) in brown? I keep debating them if they come back in stock. I need more shirts now though and all the nice ones are OS


----------



## sabrunka

StacyLynn624 said:


> I have an order from Friday that shipped over the weekend but still have no tracking info.
> Anyone else?



Aw man I'm sorry, I hate when that happens.  It happened with the rag n bone coat I got (got tracking but didnt move for about 2-3 days), but it's moving now.  I'm sure yours will move soon.

I'm starting to worry about my Clare V tote. I ordered on the 17th and it's still "getting ready" and it was in stock about 2-3 days, and of course is now out of stock.


----------



## nikki626

mgrant said:


> I live in SC, and let me tell you - at this point, I might as well live in FL.  Lately, we've gotten an afternoon storm almost everyday. Definitely the rainiest year and a half that I can remember. So I do have a need for 1 pair...but 2? Probably not. Wondering if I should keep one for rain and one for mud? That kind of sounds dumb in my head too, since you can just hose the one pair off. oy vey.



Im in GA and we have had the same thing.  I just said to someone it is like we moved to Seattle.  It has been cloudy and overcast.. finally, the sun came out today.


----------



## lovemyrescues

StacyLynn624 said:


> I have an order from Friday that shipped over the weekend but still have no tracking info.
> Anyone else?


I know with Ontrac it is because the vendor or the warehouse is transporting it to the Ontrac destination.  Once it gets there we will see more movement.  I am not sure if that makes sense.


----------



## rutabaga

StacyLynn624 said:


> I have an order from Friday that shipped over the weekend but still have no tracking info.
> Anyone else?



Yes, but it shipped to a store. They send an email when it arrives and is ready for pickup.


----------



## nikki626

I got these jeans as well.  i had to size down from 6 to 2.  they have a lot of stretch however they have a way of shaping to you oddly. if i had gotten the 6 they would have stretch out and been baggy

KUT FROM THE KLOTH Catherine Boyfriend Jeans


----------



## rutabaga

nikki626 said:


> I got these jeans as well.  i had to size down from 6 to 2.  they have a lot of stretch however they have a way of shaping to you oddly. if i had gotten the 6 they would have stretch out and been baggy
> 
> View attachment 5143146


Those are cute! I dislike that the sizing is so unpredictable though!


----------



## rutabaga

Second order of Boll & Branch sheets from Saturday shipped! Reiss Paige top from yesterday shipped too but no tracking # uploaded yet.


----------



## VSOP

The rest of my order I placed on Friday arrived today! 2 days earlier than expected.


----------



## nikki626

rutabaga said:


> Those are cute! I dislike that the sizing is so unpredictable though!


Yes that is so true... It is the reason why you have to order more than one of each thing you can't try on in-store.


----------



## pixiejenna

buggiewomma said:


> Boooo! So sorry that you have to deal with this!
> my friend just yesterday had her FedEx box ($1600 of NAS stuff) stolen from her porch during the ten minutes between delivery and her going to retrieve it. Nordstrom is refusing to help and says “file a police report and call FedEx” Ugh.
> I hope they find it!!



Dose she have security camera or a ring doorbell? If so she should check it to see if it was actually delivered. At work we've had a lot of issues with FedEx deliveries.  One driver literally dumped everything one day at our receiving door, rang the doorbell and left. We had a guy back there and literally the time it took for him to get to the door the guy was gone despite the fact that items delivered required a signature for delivery. The driver just wrote c19 on the signature capture.  Another item for one of our departments is a item that requires a signature for delivery showed as delivered and receiving had no record of it being delivered. They requested the signature capture and the driver forged a signature of one of our guys who works in receiving. This employee was not working this day and the time of delivery was after 5pm so even if he was working this day he's done by 12:30pm. This was in the course of a week and a half.


----------



## mgrant

nikki626 said:


> Im in GA and we have had the same thing.  I just said to someone it is like we moved to Seattle.  It has been cloudy and overcast.. finally, the sun came out today.


I've had about enough!


----------



## nikki626

I still have about 10 items outstanding. One says it has a label but hasn't started shipping, I ordered that item yesterday.  Orders from Friday and yesterday.  Two of the items from Friday show sold out, so not sure what to expect. I wonder will they get the items shipped before the public access.  Does anyone still have anything outstanding from last week, with no label or not starting shipping


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Just received my order from the 16th which was 16 items.  2 of the items were missing from the box!  one was a vineyard vines shirt for my son that has been OOS for days now and the other missing item is the MAC primer set. Instead of the MAC primer I received a Trish McEvoy eyebrow pencil that I did not order!  Called customer service and they told me that they have to investigate in order for me to receive a refund for the vineyard vines shirt and that I need to return the Trish McEvoy in order to get a refund for the MAC primer.  Ughhhhhhhh


----------



## leopardgirl0123

nikki626 said:


> I still have about 10 items outstanding. One says it has a label but hasn't started shipping, I ordered that item yesterday.  Orders from Friday and yesterday.  Two of the items from Friday show sold out, so not sure what to expect. I wonder will they get the items shipped before the public access.  Does anyone still have anything outstanding from last week, with no label or not starting shipping


Yes i placed an order Friday night and 2 more on Saturday and they still say “getting ready“


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## buggiewomma

titania029 said:


> So sorry to hear about your dog .


Thank you


----------



## VSOP

Will have to exchange my Timb boots, one arrived like this. 

I also bought the Sky Bay lace up booties from Timberlands, very cute! Ima buy the all black version too from Timberland directly. Lol


----------



## Westie lover

mgrant said:


> Alright, first-world problems you guys. The Barbour rain boots were just delivered and welp...I can't decide. Barbours are olive green with black trim (hard to see in pic) and the Hunters are obviously black with a gray buckle. The Barbour boots hit about 1/2 inch lower on the leg than the Hunters. Weight is about the same. The Barbour boots have a super cute tartan plaid lining, and are slightly easier to get on/off. Hunters have a little more cushion inside. Sizing is identical (both 7's). Would it be weird to have 2 of the same style? Any opinions?



I own both, Hunter in green and Barbour in Navy, and both are great! You can’t go wrong. I do tend to gravitate toward the Barbour on days where I’m going to be on my feet a lot. The small amount of cushioning on the Hunter don’t make a huge difference IMHO. I also like the rim on the back that helps with pulling them off. Both have held up well. I don’t think it’s at all weird to own two pairs


----------



## buggiewomma

rutabaga said:


> I have a pair of Hunters with the side buckle and it bothers me that it snags on things (tights, for example). If you need extra cushioning you can switch out the default insole for one of your choice.


I also find the side buckle annoying when I cross my legs. That’s more with the tall version, but I basically can’t cross my legs when wearing them.


----------



## buggiewomma

pixiejenna said:


> Dose she have security camera or a ring doorbell? If so she should check it to see if it was actually delivered. At work we've had a lot of issues with FedEx deliveries.  One driver literally dumped everything one day at our receiving door, rang the doorbell and left. We had a guy back there and literally the time it took for him to get to the door the guy was gone despite the fact that items delivered required a signature for delivery. The driver just wrote c19 on the signature capture.  Another item for one of our departments is a item that requires a signature for delivery showed as delivered and receiving had no record of it being delivered. They requested the signature capture and the driver forged a signature of one of our guys who works in receiving. This employee was not working this day and the time of delivery was after 5pm so even if he was working this day he's done by 12:30pm. This was in the course of a week and a half.


This is helpful, I’ll tell her thanks!


----------



## pixiejenna

So I was planning on going to get my in store pick up when they opened and was lazy. My laziness paid off and my big Friday order came. I have a few items still on the way. I was able to check everything out and return what didn't work for me and my in store pick up at the same time. My store is a smaller one and it felt like half of the floor was dedicated to sale items. It was almost somewhat reminiscent of stores pre covid with how much stuff was on the sales floor. My return went smoothly and my pick up was also quick. They gave me a scratcher with out asking for one. I won a free drink at the ebar. They also gave me a small beauty samples with my in store pick up which I didn’t notice until I got home. I didn't pick up anything additional in store but I did look around.

My take on the items I  received and returned. The biggest surprise was the Jenny Kane mule 100% believed that they would go back because they would not fit me I have wide feet. Not only did they fit they're so much better in person than in pictures. I always see ads for them but no one near me sells them so it's hard to want to try them knowing that they probably won't fit my wide feet. I do have some hesitations about them. I don't know if I would wear them enough to justify the cost of them. I'm also curious about the wear of them I would spray them with suede spray first to protect them. I think that they will crease at the toes which will make them look old quickly. I am leaning towards keeping them despite my hesitations. 

JENNI KAYNE Mule




I also got the Tom gold glitter shoes. These are a tad snug on the top despite that I am keeping them.  They're the perfect glitter, smooth nothing flaking off.





Some of the items that I got that went back were the Nike phantom fly knit shoes. They were cute but way too snug over the top of my foot to be comfortable. I grabbed a pair of the beyond yoga leggings and omg they are smooth as butter now I know why they have such a cult following. The color however was not good for me and the others available are also not good for me. I will buy a non sale pair in a color that works for me. I also got the joggers and matching top. The top was a true crop top which I don't do. The joggers fit well but are so similar to a pair of black camo joggers I have from vuori I can't justify keeping them. I got the ugg black leopard sweater and I didn't like the fit on me. I also felt like it would be too hot for me.

I included a picture of the p448 high top we've talked about unfortunately they only had 3 pairs in store so I couldn't do a low top high top comparison color wise. A picture of the beauty samples I got with my in store pick up.  And a pic of the beyond yoga leggings color. If I wasn't so pale it would look better.


----------



## Mary in MD

orchidsuns said:


> The on sneakers in rock/rose shipped! I scored them on a popback. Was sure they’d get cancelled. The BFD robe I got on a popback was cancelled.


Great news—I have my fingers crossed for that this exact item will ship, also from a popback order.


----------



## mgrant

Westie lover said:


> I own both, Hunter in green and Barbour in Navy, and both are great! You can’t go wrong. I do tend to gravitate toward the Barbour on days where I’m going to be on my feet a lot. The small amount of cushioning on the Hunter don’t make a huge difference IMHO. I also like the rim on the back that helps with pulling them off. Both have held up well. I don’t think it’s at all weird to own two pairs



Well you're no help!  I'm over here trying to find a way to justify keeping both.."Well I could use this pair for this, and that pair for that..". I'm the worst.
I've been slowly streamlining my wardrobe over the last year or two, so keeping both kind of goes against that.
I don't know why I'm making such a thing of this, they're just rain boots for crying out loud!


----------



## nikki626

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Yes i placed an order Friday night and 2 more on Saturday and they still say “getting ready“


okay maybe they are still working on shipments from last week.


----------



## randr21

bagconfusion said:


> :x anyone try the fendi sunglasses the ones with the fendi logo on the frame (not the aviator) in brown? I keep debating them if they come back in stock. I need more shirts now though and all the nice ones are OS


Fendi and Tiffany are my sunglass obsessions. They both make very light ones, which are a must for me. I have a similar pair to the oversized square ones in NAS. I recommend trying them out to see if it fits your face and style. These do have a 5 star rating iirc.


----------



## JetGirl216

VSOP said:


> Will have to exchange my Timb boots, one arrived like this.
> 
> I also bought the Sky Bay lace up booties from Timberlands, very cute! Ima buy the all black version too from Timberland directly. Lol


Wow, sad to hear that. Not good quality inspection on their part.


----------



## buggiewomma

okay.... so i bought the mala candle in cabin fever and love it. i was going to order another scent and i noticed that the non-NAS candles (literally identical... same size, same scents) are $30, whereas the NAS version is $32.50 "regular price $50" - WTF?! anyone understand this???


----------



## atlcoach

StacyLynn624 said:


> I have an order from Friday that shipped over the weekend but still have no tracking info.
> Anyone else?


Yes. I was sent a FedEx tracking on Saturday that isn't showing as picked up. In the meantime, USPS is saying they have a Nordstrom delivery for me coming from the same location.


----------



## Fashion is Art

buggiewomma said:


> I got the snake embossed version of these. They arrive today, so I will report back ok size/comfort. Pictures too


That will be much appreciated


----------



## mcb100

coffeecup1828 said:


> Of all the NSale disappointments on here, the thought of your little pup sitting around feeling too fat for the sweater, waiting for the right size and color to come back in stock upsets me the most. Pls give extra scritches and treatos on behalf of tpf.



Don't feel bad, you're not alone. I got the dog sweater in Dusk for my 25 lb animal, which would have fit okay had the size chart been correct. It's kind of small. The color is lovely so I won't be returning but hopefully my pet will lose a little weight....we had followed the posted size chart though.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## coffeecup1828

pixiejenna said:


> So I was planning on going to get my in store pick up when they opened and was lazy. My laziness paid off and my big Friday order came. I have a few items still on the way. I was able to check everything out and return what didn't work for me and my in store pick up at the same time. My store is a smaller one and it felt like half of the floor was dedicated to sale items. It was almost somewhat reminiscent of stores pre covid with how much stuff was on the sales floor. My return went smoothly and my pick up was also quick. They gave me a scratcher with out asking for one. I won a free drink at the ebar. They also gave me a small beauty samples with my in store pick up which I didn’t notice until I got home. I didn't pick up anything additional in store but I did look around.
> 
> My take on the items I  received and returned. The biggest surprise was the Jenny Kane mule 100% believed that they would go back because they would not fit me I have wide feet. Not only did they fit they're so much better in person than in pictures. I always see ads for them but no one near me sells them so it's hard to want to try them knowing that they probably won't fit my wide feet. I do have some hesitations about them. I don't know if I would wear them enough to justify the cost of them. I'm also curious about the wear of them I would spray them with suede spray first to protect them. I think that they will crease at the toes which will make them look old quickly. I am leaning towards keeping them despite my hesitations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143178
> 
> 
> I also got the Tom gold glitter shoes. These are a tad snug on the top despite that I am keeping them.  They're the perfect glitter, smooth nothing flaking off.
> View attachment 5143182
> 
> 
> Some of the items that I got that went back were the Nike phantom fly knit shoes. They were cute but way too snug over the top of my foot to be comfortable. I grabbed a pair of the beyond yoga leggings and omg they are smooth as butter now I know why they have such a cult following. The color however was not good for me and the others available are also not good for me. I will buy a non sale pair in a color that works for me. I also got the joggers and matching top. The top was a true crop top which I don't do. The joggers fit well but are so similar to a pair of black camo joggers I have from vuori I can't justify keeping them. I got the ugg black leopard sweater and I didn't like the fit on me. I also felt like it would be too hot for me.
> 
> I included a picture of the p448 high top we've talked about unfortunately they only had 3 pairs in store so I couldn't do a low top high top comparison color wise. A picture of the beauty samples I got with my in store pick up.  And a pic of the beyond yoga leggings color. If I wasn't so pale it would look better.
> 
> View attachment 5143186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143192
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143196


Look a few pages back...there are lots of comments and opinions on slip-on mules as I have similar hesitations. I also bought these mules and love them, but like you I think they will look terrible quickly as they crease. I also saw lots of used JK suede mules online and they don’t look so good after light wear. I decided to return them, but I totally agree, they are a beautiful color and the craftsmanship is lovely.


----------



## piosavsfan

]


nikki626 said:


> I still have about 10 items outstanding. One says it has a label but hasn't started shipping, I ordered that item yesterday.  Orders from Friday and yesterday.  Two of the items from Friday show sold out, so not sure what to expect. I wonder will they get the items shipped before the public access.  Does anyone still have anything outstanding from last week, with no label or not starting shipping


I'm still waiting for 10 items from midnight Friday to ship.


----------



## JetGirl216

titania029 said:


> So sorry to hear about your dog .
> 
> 
> buggiewomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Aww,  sorry to hear
Click to expand...


----------



## titania029

I decided to return mine. They felt comfortable, but I didn't like how they looked. I was debating about sizing down and decide to just return.



nikki626 said:


> I got these jeans as well.  i had to size down from 6 to 2.  they have a lot of stretch however they have a way of shaping to you oddly. if i had gotten the 6 they would have stretch out and been baggy
> 
> View attachment 5143146


----------



## janbug27

Ava758 said:


> I was most excited to receive these two items and they finally arrived this morning. The pictures do not do the beautiful plum color any justice.



I ordered the toiletry case on Friday but it has yet to ship. It appears to be an online only item so I wonder if that is why it’s delayed. When did you order yours?


----------



## coffeecup1828

I went to make returns today and left with the Tory Burch Chelsea lug sole booties in Rhum. I already bought the black but I love them so much I got the tan too. They’re so pretty and comfortable. Why I have to get everything in 2 colors I do not know.
Anyone have a good waterproofing suede spray rec?

TORY BURCH Chelsea 50mm Lug Bootie


----------



## Westie lover

mgrant said:


> Well you're no help!  I'm over here trying to find a way to justify keeping both.."Well I could use this pair for this, and that pair for that..". I'm the worst.
> I've been slowly streamlining my wardrobe over the last year or two, so keeping both kind of goes against that.
> I don't know why I'm making such a thing of this, they're just rain boots for crying out loud!



My daughter calls me an enabler! I’m “older” and all about comfort over fashion. Both the Hunter and the Barbour make my feet happy and my very long days go smoother. My closet is not filled with a ton of clothing or shoes. What is in there are the things that I love and wear. My rule of thumb basically is that if it doesn’t put a smile on my face it goes since I will never wear/use it. Both pairs get used and still make me happy. It might be excessive to have two of the same type of shoe/boot but for many they have several sneakers. I love the practicality of wellies so for me it makes sense. Think about how much use you will get from them and go from there. Seriously, both are great if you decide to pick one.


----------



## pixiejenna

coffeecup1828 said:


> Look a few pages back...there are lots of comments and opinions on slip-on mules as I have similar hesitations. I also bought these mules and love them, but like you I think they will look terrible quickly as they crease. I also saw lots of used JK suede mules online and they don’t look so good after light wear. I decided to return them, but I totally agree, they are a beautiful color and the craftsmanship is lovely.



I read them and am still going to keep them. I was really surprised by how much I liked them. It might sound silly but it’s one of the few things that I have purchased in a while that really just wowed me. Everything from the packaging, the dust bag, and the feel of them just made me happy. Even though I know they will crease and show wear easily. I will spray them down before use to hopefully minimize the wear on them, but I do that to basically all my suede shoes/boots even my black p448 shoes(luckily it didn’t ruin the shimmer finish).


----------



## randr21

coffeecup1828 said:


> I went to make returns today and left with the Tory Burch Chelsea lug sole booties in Rhum. I already bought the black but I love them so much I got the tan too. They’re so pretty and comfortable. Why I have to get everything in 2 colors I do not know.
> Anyone have a good waterproofing suede spray rec?
> View attachment 5143251


Collonil suede + nubuck waterproofing spray.


----------



## pixiejenna

After my big post I had another item delivered and it was also a dud for me, it was the Pendleton fleece bomber jacket. I love, love, love the pattern of it but it was very bulky on me and unflattering because I felt like it made me look bigger. It was also very heavy weight wise which surprised me.


----------



## nikki626

titania029 said:


> I decided to return mine. They felt comfortable, but I didn't like how they looked. I was debating about sizing down and decide to just return.


This makes complete and total sense. Im not sure why the sizing is so off on these but online it says true to size.


----------



## nikki626

coffeecup1828 said:


> I went to make returns today and left with the Tory Burch Chelsea lug sole booties in Rhum. I already bought the black but I love them so much I got the tan too. They’re so pretty and comfortable. Why I have to get everything in 2 colors I do not know.
> Anyone have a good waterproofing suede spray rec?
> View attachment 5143251


I have used apple guard spray through the years and had good results.  Someone here in the forum recommended it a while ago. I saw those shoes in person and they were very pretty


----------



## janbug27

mcb100 said:


> Don't feel bad, you're not alone. I got the dog sweater in Dusk for my 25 lb animal, which would have fit okay had the size chart been correct. It's kind of small. The color is lovely so I won't be returning but hopefully my pet will lose a little weight....we had followed the posted size chart though.



The size chart is so off. On the left is this year’s NAS sweater in Medium. On the right is one from a few years ago, also a Medium. I get that the older one is ribbed and has stretched out some but there is a big difference in length and width.


----------



## coffeecup1828

randr21 said:


> Collonil suede + nubuck waterproofing spray.





nikki626 said:


> I have used apple guard stray through the years and had good results.  Someone here in the forum recommended it a while ago. I saw those shoes in person and they were very pretty


Thank you, I’ll look into both of these!


----------



## mgrant

coffeecup1828 said:


> I went to make returns today and left with the Tory Burch Chelsea lug sole booties in Rhum. I already bought the black but I love them so much I got the tan too. They’re so pretty and comfortable. Why I have to get everything in 2 colors I do not know.
> Anyone have a good waterproofing suede spray rec?
> View attachment 5143251



I'll be honest, I've never been a big Tory Burch fan, but man! She's got some nice shoes in the sale this year. There's like 3 pairs I'd totally get if I didn't already have so many.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## baghabitz34

Dolce Vita boots arrived today. Sunlight is washing them out & making them seem lighter than they are. They’re gorgeous in real life & fit true to size. Already ordered another pair in the darker brown color.

DOLCE VITA Huey Studded Bootie


----------



## coffeecup1828

mgrant said:


> I'll be honest, I've never been a big Tory Burch fan, but man! She's got some nice shoes in the sale this year. There's like 3 pairs I'd totally get if I didn't already have so many.


Not a huge TB fan either...I had my phase with the Riva flats decades ago after they were featured on the Martha Stewart holiday show lol. But since then, TB isn’t my speed. But I fell for these booties after seeing them on a youtuber. They’re total tomboy vibes and should work with the bajillion Rails items I bought this year.


----------



## mgrant

Westie lover said:


> My daughter calls me an enabler! I’m “older” and all about comfort over fashion. Both the Hunter and the Barbour make my feet happy and my very long days go smoother. My closet is not filled with a ton of clothing or shoes. What is in there are the things that I love and wear. My rule of thumb basically is that if it doesn’t put a smile on my face it goes since I will never wear/use it. Both pairs get used and still make me happy. It might be excessive to have two of the same type of shoe/boot but for many they have several sneakers. I love the practicality of wellies so for me it makes sense. Think about how much use you will get from them and go from there. Seriously, both are great if you decide to pick one.


Yes! I live by that rule too. If I don't love it, I don't buy/keep it. There's no place in my wardrobe for something I'm just kind of "meh" about. Thanks so much for your input!

ETA: My mom's a total enabler too - don't feel bad


----------



## waddleod

rebk said:


> What were the NYDJ dress pants that you ordered? I'm looking for a nice pair of pants other than jeans, preferably in black. Thank you!



They are called stretch knit trousers.  I‘m not sure if these are the ones I’ve seen others rave about or if there is another style people like.


----------



## buggiewomma

pixiejenna said:


> So I was planning on going to get my in store pick up when they opened and was lazy. My laziness paid off and my big Friday order came. I have a few items still on the way. I was able to check everything out and return what didn't work for me and my in store pick up at the same time. My store is a smaller one and it felt like half of the floor was dedicated to sale items. It was almost somewhat reminiscent of stores pre covid with how much stuff was on the sales floor. My return went smoothly and my pick up was also quick. They gave me a scratcher with out asking for one. I won a free drink at the ebar. They also gave me a small beauty samples with my in store pick up which I didn’t notice until I got home. I didn't pick up anything additional in store but I did look around.
> 
> My take on the items I  received and returned. The biggest surprise was the Jenny Kane mule 100% believed that they would go back because they would not fit me I have wide feet. Not only did they fit they're so much better in person than in pictures. I always see ads for them but no one near me sells them so it's hard to want to try them knowing that they probably won't fit my wide feet. I do have some hesitations about them. I don't know if I would wear them enough to justify the cost of them. I'm also curious about the wear of them I would spray them with suede spray first to protect them. I think that they will crease at the toes which will make them look old quickly. I am leaning towards keeping them despite my hesitations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143178
> 
> 
> I also got the Tom gold glitter shoes. These are a tad snug on the top despite that I am keeping them.  They're the perfect glitter, smooth nothing flaking off.
> View attachment 5143182
> 
> 
> Some of the items that I got that went back were the Nike phantom fly knit shoes. They were cute but way too snug over the top of my foot to be comfortable. I grabbed a pair of the beyond yoga leggings and omg they are smooth as butter now I know why they have such a cult following. The color however was not good for me and the others available are also not good for me. I will buy a non sale pair in a color that works for me. I also got the joggers and matching top. The top was a true crop top which I don't do. The joggers fit well but are so similar to a pair of black camo joggers I have from vuori I can't justify keeping them. I got the ugg black leopard sweater and I didn't like the fit on me. I also felt like it would be too hot for me.
> 
> I included a picture of the p448 high top we've talked about unfortunately they only had 3 pairs in store so I couldn't do a low top high top comparison color wise. A picture of the beauty samples I got with my in store pick up.  And a pic of the beyond yoga leggings color. If I wasn't so pale it would look better.
> 
> View attachment 5143186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143192
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143196


thanks for the high-top pic! i ordered them based on this and the other comments about them being a nice pure-black sparkle. i have no will power anymore...


----------



## piosavsfan

buggiewomma said:


> thanks for the high-top pic! i ordered them based on this and the other comments about them being a nice pure-black sparkle. i have no will power anymore...


I ordered them, too! They look so pretty!


----------



## buggiewomma

Fashion is Art said:


> I really miss seeing all the items people have ordered.  I think this happened more when you could all visit the stores and got your purchases quickly if shipped.
> 
> I’m still hoping that someone can let me know about the look feel and fit of this  Aquatalia.  Our winters are wet so Aquatalia are great and I thought these were a nice take on the lug sole theme.  The burgundy also a nice change from black.  I’ve never had their shoes though only their boots.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/aquatalia-hayley-water-resistant-platform-loafer-women/5920202?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FShoes&color=200
> 
> 
> 
> My sister in law has ordered these for me.  So when she post them I won’t be able to return so knowing if they are tts would help.  I have narrow feet.
> 
> I am missing my visit to the US but currently Ireland is having a heat wave, blue skies and sunny days which is lifting the spirits.  There is nowhere more beautiful when we get the weather...


okie dokie - my loafers arrived! they are actually a bit tight (i ordered a 9 - my TTS). they are tight against my foot all the way around and my toes barely graze the front. they would work with a very thin sock, but they are too tight for my preference. i like loafers with socks (like higher, visible ankle socks - schoolgirl style!), though, so there's that.
i may reorder a 9.5 and see how they are.
other than being tight (all around snug, not just length), they are quite comfy with nice supportive soles. overall, they seem very high quality and look expensive. bonus points that they are waterproof (not that we have any rain whatsoever in CA right now...)
the snake print is fun and not too shiny/cheap looking. oddly "neutral" in fact 

AQUATALIA Hayley Snake Embossed Water Resistant Loafer


----------



## Susies71

janbug27 said:


> The size chart is so off. On the left is this year’s NAS sweater in Medium. On the right is one from a few years ago, also a Medium. I get that the older one is ribbed and has stretched out some but there is a big difference in length and width.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143295


Definitely mismarked.  Looks like xtra small to fit my Trixie, who hates them.  She weighs 5 lb.


----------



## buggiewomma

coffeecup1828 said:


> I went to make returns today and left with the Tory Burch Chelsea lug sole booties in Rhum. I already bought the black but I love them so much I got the tan too. They’re so pretty and comfortable. Why I have to get everything in 2 colors I do not know.
> Anyone have a good waterproofing suede spray rec?
> View attachment 5143251


I like the Apple Brand spray that they sell at target.... they make all-purpose shoe spray, leather specific and suede specific. They are all great (and I have used the normal shoe spray on suede and vice versa with no problems).


----------



## Susies71

coffeecup1828 said:


> I went to make returns today and left with the Tory Burch Chelsea lug sole booties in Rhum. I already bought the black but I love them so much I got the tan too. They’re so pretty and comfortable. Why I have to get everything in 2 colors I do not know.
> Anyone have a good waterproofing suede spray rec?
> View attachment 5143251
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> This brand is phenomenal.   They have specifically products for certain needs


----------



## buggiewomma

pixiejenna said:


> I read them and am still going to keep them. I was really surprised by how much I liked them. It might sound silly but it’s one of the few things that I have purchased in a while that really just wowed me. Everything from the packaging, the dust bag, and the feel of them just made me happy. Even though I know they will crease and show wear easily. I will spray them down before use to hopefully minimize the wear on them, but I do that to basically all my suede shoes/boots even my black p448 shoes(luckily it didn’t ruin the shimmer finish).


For what it's worth, I have had a pair of JK suede mules (same style as yours, but in the taupe color) for about a year, and they look fantastic. No creases and not much scuffing at all. Soles have held up well for being so thin too. I work from home so I am not commuting in them on subways and walking miles all day long, but I have no issues with the quality at all. If you love them, keep them. Her stuff is generally very very high quality in my experience.


----------



## Ava758

paula3boys said:


> This is the color I wanted but it sold out before I had access to purchase from the sale. I look daily and it never replenishes




I haven’t seen it in stock since it sold out either. But Don’t give up. A lot of the sold out items pop back up again. *Fingers crossed that you get one.


----------



## englishprof

zelya said:


> Hello!  Is the BFD circle cardigan really worth the hype?  I just got the BFD blanket and I am wondering if I should also try the BFD Cozy Chic Circle one.  Thanks!


I feel like you do re: the BD circle cardi, but I did get it in the Pacific Blue and like it a lot. (Of course, it's currently 105 where I live . . .   )


----------



## englishprof

buggiewomma said:


> Oh.my.god.
> 
> My dog is very old and has cancer and recently adopted my jenni kayne sheepskin rug and cashmere throw. I try to think of the these costs as “part of his cancer treatment” (astronomical), and just looking at him curled up in “his” throw, on “his” rug, with his old man diaper on is enough to forgive the puddles of drool etc. that he’s leaving all over everything.


These are the most important costs, and you're obviously a wonderful dog mom. Wishing you all well!!


----------



## Ava758

janbug27 said:


> I ordered the toiletry case on Friday but it has yet to ship. It appears to be an online only item so I wonder if that is why it’s delayed. When did you order yours?



I placed my order on 7/16 at 3am. Hopefully yours ships soon.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## pixiejenna

buggiewomma said:


> thanks for the high-top pic! i ordered them based on this and the other comments about them being a nice pure-black sparkle. i have no will power anymore...



you’ll only regret not getting them sooner! Super comfortable I am a flats person and when I realize something has a hidden wedge I;m usually disappointed in them. These are so cushy feeling, I tried the zebra ones last year I liked the look but didn’t realize that they were like real fur and didn’t like that about them and thought the fur would get caught in the zipper.


----------



## StacyLynn624

My no tracking package showed up today. Lone Star Overnight, no wonder. They suck.

this package was the Treasure & Bond white long sleeve t-shirt, Treasure & Bond black turtleneck sweater & a Natori feathers strapless bra (not in the sale).

Love love love the t-shirt. I got my normal XS and it’s clingy. Would love to try a Small and order 2, but they’re sold out.

The turtleneck is soft, but it’s going to pill tomorrow. I was really excited about it, but I don’t think I can make it look cute, so it’s probably going back. I ordered both the XS & XXS, and the double is plenty roomy.

The bra is really comfortable & I love the plunge neckline. I like wearing strapless bras all the time so my shoulders don’t hurt. I have golf ball knots in each shoulder right where bra straps hit. But, the shape of the cup flattens me out, so I’m going to have to wear some chicken cutlets in there.


----------



## buggiewomma

englishprof said:


> These are the most important costs, and you're obviously a wonderful dog mom. Wishing you all well!!


Thanks so much 
I actually sent a picture of him in his pile of JK cozies to Jenni Kayne customer service for their enjoyment. It's rare that something is so obviously outstanding and of such amazing quality that it is vigorously and intentionally ruined by too much love and use. I have caught my husband sleeping and drooling on the sheepskin rug too. We are bringing our dog on a last roadtrip this summer and my husband was like "we obviously have to bring his sheepskin in the car with us."


----------



## carolswin

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Yes i placed an order Friday night and 2 more on Saturday and they still say “getting ready“


Count me among the group still waiting on a midnight Friday order to ship!


----------



## carolswin

Even though my midnight Friday order is still getting ready, my midnight plus two minutes Friday order arrived today. One thing I really liked is this https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bp-boyfriend-plaid-button-up-shirt/5740294. They had a great flannel oversized in the sale a few years ago that I wore the heck out of and just got rid of this spring. This years version is a lot like that one, more oversized and a little thicker - I don't think it will shrink like the older thinner version. I'm pleasantly surprised and ordering a second one.


----------



## englishprof

I would not advise ordering the Modo Set of 6 Whiskey Glasses. They are light, thin, and already returned .

I had high hopes after last year's NAS and ordering (2) sets of the Michelangelo Set of 4 Stemless Wine Glasses --$14.90 for a set of "weighty," lovely glasses!! We love them!!


----------



## rebk

waddleod said:


> They are called stretch knit trousers.  I‘m not sure if these are the ones I’ve seen others rave about or if there is another style people like.



Those are just what I was looking for--of course they're sold out. I will try to see if they pop back in in my size. Thank you!


----------



## HeatherGrace

piosavsfan said:


> ]
> 
> I'm still waiting for 10 items from midnight Friday to ship.


Likewise. I have received several items from other orders, but the order I placed about 12:45 am last Friday is still in getting ready status.


----------



## RhiannonMR

My midnight Friday night order is also in "getting ready" limbo for the most part. Two items from it have shipped, one item canceled. Another order in the wee small hrs of Friday morning shipped one item(got that yesterday) and the rest is in "getting ready" limbo. This is the part of this sale I hate, the waiting.


----------



## raylyn

3 items from my 3am Thursday order still say 'getting ready'. The weird part is that 2 of them are currently still in stock. 

Update: minutes later 2 items now say on the way.


----------



## rutabaga

Others have already posted pics of the French Connection Twansia blue stripe tshirt dress, but here’s my two cents:

I thought this was a definite keeper for a summer work dress, but the sleeves are too tight around my biceps! The rest of the dress fits TTS, but I don’t know how well the fabric will wash. It has a sponge-y ponte feel to it and the tag says to hand wash (yeah right... maybe on cold/cold or delicate, and air dry). Mine also had a strange minty chemical odor to it. This is likely a return. I feel like the combo of stripes and the waist tie make me look wider? Maybe I’m too picky.


----------



## AshJs3

I got a pair of jeans from my Friday order today. All of the other items are still getting ready.  I placed another order on Saturday when the Thread & Supply shacket and Zella Peaceful pullover came back in stock and it's already shipped. So many things from my Friday order have been going in and out of stock and it's so stressful to watch it!

The jeans are the Kut from the Kloth Catherine jeans and they are cute, but not really anything to get excited about.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Hate to say it, but I have a few items that have been stuck in getting ready limbo since July 12. Nordstrom is really backed up.


----------



## JetGirl216

coffeecup1828 said:


> I went to make returns today and left with the Tory Burch Chelsea lug sole booties in Rhum. I already bought the black but I love them so much I got the tan too. They’re so pretty and comfortable. Why I have to get everything in 2 colors I do not know.
> Anyone have a good waterproofing suede spray rec?
> View attachment 5143251


I’ve used Kiwi Suede & Nubuck Waterproofer Spray for my Sam Edelman Hiltin Suede Boots. I normally use Apple Garde for leather handbags.


----------



## nikki626

winnie_cooper said:


> Hate to say it, but I have a few items that have been stuck in getting ready limbo since July 12. Nordstrom is really backed up.


Wow!!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## LouisLove2018

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5143293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce Vita boots arrived today. Sunlight is washing them out & making them seem lighter than they are. They’re gorgeous in real life & fit true to size. Already ordered another pair in the darker brown color.


Is this the dune suede color? It looks pink online. Would you say it’s more pink or beige?


----------



## bunnylou

Did anyone get the AllSaints Pembury Scarf? A couple of years ago, I got one of their scarves during the sale and the tag read "Do not wash. Do not Dry Clean. Do not Dry. Do not iron." and I laughed because it reminded me of the old Happy Fun Ball bit from SNL.

The scarf looks nice and I'll keep it, but instructions on the Nordstrom site say "Hand wash, dry flat". The tag on the scarf says not to do anything or the scarf may self-destruct, but Dry Clean is okay. I may risk the hand wash just to get the new scarf smell to go away. The Nordstrom site said it was okay, so if the scarf dies, I was following instructions! 

Seriously, what happens to a scarf you can't wash or dry clean? Throw it away after wearing a few times? No. Donate the used scarf and pass your grit onto the next victim? No. I should pull out that scarf and hand wash it as well.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Received my Vince Wool Blend Longline Cardigan in black that I ordered on the 16th. Came directly from Vince. It's surprisingly soft and cozy. So far, it's my favorite item from the sale.


----------



## Michelle1x

janbug27 said:


> The size chart is so off. On the left is this year’s NAS sweater in Medium. On the right is one from a few years ago, also a Medium. I get that the older one is ribbed and has stretched out some but there is a big difference in length and width.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143295


Maybe the "Plus size creep" is also happening for dogs?  Like women's size 14 used to be a regular size and now is becoming a plus, maybe ... sadly... your dog is no longer a medium.


----------



## atlcoach

bunnylou said:


> Did anyone get the AllSaints Pembury Scarf? A couple of years ago, I got one of their scarves during the sale and the tag read "Do not wash. Do not Dry Clean. Do not Dry. Do not iron." and I laughed because it reminded me of the old Happy Fun Ball bit from SNL.
> 
> The scarf looks nice and I'll keep it, but instructions on the Nordstrom site say "Hand wash, dry flat". The tag on the scarf says not to do anything or the scarf may self-destruct, but Dry Clean is okay. I may risk the hand wash just to get the new scarf smell to go away. The Nordstrom site said it was okay, so if the scarf dies, I was following instructions!
> 
> Seriously, what happens to a scarf you can't wash or dry clean? Throw it away after wearing a few times? No. Donate the used scarf and pass your grit onto the next victim? No. I should pull out that scarf and hand wash it as well.


This made me LOL! "Do not taunt Happy Fun Ball"


----------



## bunnylou

I did the usual damage this year.

RETURNS so far:

Eileen Fisher Organic Cotton Dress (sold out so no link). Nice quality, but despite the comfort (and POCKETS) it didn't make sense to keep. It swallowed up my petite frame, as I feared, and my SO asked if it was a nightgown. Should have tried with black tights and boots but the outside wasn't soft or anything so it went back.

Blondo Verity Waterproof Bootie Had some Blondo boots from a few years ago and I sized up to a 6.5 and they were perfect. These were a bit too large in a 6.5. I didn't love them enough to order a 6, so they're on my wishlist in case there's a future deep discount.

KEEPERS so far:

AllSaints Dalby Leather Biker Jacket in Deep Berry Red. Took a couple of tries to get the size correct (size up one size for sure), but it's my favorite item of the sale. Looks black from afar, but it's definitely a deep purply burgundy. Leather is very nice.

AllSaints Fetch Leather Bag Wanted a simple, small leather bag for the essentials. This one is great and you have the option of a chain or leather strap.

AllSaints Pembury Scarf Will keep this as long as it survives a hand wash as the Nordstrom site suggests.

AllSaints Raffi Skirted Leggings I have some Eileen Fisher skirted leggings that are waaay better quality, but I still liked these and the price was right. A bit long, but the added length at the bottom looks like ruching, rather than elephant ankles. Cool.

Bony Levy Gold Medium Tube Hoop Earrings I don't own any gold hoops and these were interesting and versatile.

Bony Levy Varda Diamond Huggie Hoops Got these in white gold for everyday. I'm turning 43 soon and don't own any real gold earrings! I had some when I was a kid, but I realize everything I own is sterling silver or gold vermeil (made by myself). My ears are more sensitive these days, so I'm making the switch to the "good stuff". Hence the splurge on these and the following earrings for my second holes:

Kwiat 0.25ct Diamond Stud Earrings Baby's (me) first diamonds! I hope they were ethically sourced. I think they are? I'd prefer sapphires for a little sparkle, but I couldn't find any that I liked. These should last a lifetime.

Zella Amazing Crewneck Sweatshirt This year's version smells and the outside isn't as nice as last year's. I lived in the gray one I purchased during the last sale and really wanted one in black. I'll keep it since it doesn't smell like dye stank after a good wash.

Sweaty Betty Power 7/8 Leggings Picked these up in the Green Undercover print. I live in these leggings so grabbing a pair seemed like the thing to do. Perfect length for petites!

Zella Live-In Jogger Pants got these in black last year and love them! Saw they had petite sizing available this year, so I grabbed a pair in gray. I'm good on Zella joggers now. Wish they had petites last year, but the regular ones are still fine.

Honeydew Lounge Set in Ivory Leopard. Really liked the print. I have a set from last year that are my favorite pj's. The Moonlight pj's I wanted were sold out in my size, so I got these instead. Size up. They wash alright as long as you wash on delicate and don't stick in the dryer! Top has stretched out a bit on my old set, but I still love them enough to buy another in a new print.

Also picked up the usual beauty buys: Olaplex, Supergoop! Handscreen, and a Fresh Lip Cream Set, and also replenished this from a couple of years ago: Deborah Lippman The Stripper Duo (best nail polish remover, especially if you wear any sort of sparkle). I also picked up this Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair Serum and surprisingly, my super-reactive skin actually likes it!

I have a few odds and ends due to arrive, but really just because I wanted to see them in person. If I'm not OMG IN LOVE WITH THEM, they are going back. These items are:

Vince Camuto Studded Cotton Tee in black

Halogen Plisse Long Sleeve Minidress Wanted to wait for this to end up at the Rack, but it was selling out and my FOMO made me want to try it on. I don't need any dresses because I already have a few that I don't wear because I LIVE IN YOGA PANTS AND JOGGERS. (Haha. But I'll be fancy someday, maybe?)

Halogen Chevron Stripe Long Sleeve Dress Seriously. Why? This should end up at the Rack. But since I was ordering the other dress I didn't need, I threw this one in as well. I'm petite, so it will probably go down to my knees. Oh darn. But I have to know! Got this because I had an old peplum blouse in black and white that looked similar to this pattern so I wanted to try this. Please don't fit! I need to return you!

Munro Rourke Bootie I have a bad back and only wear comfort shoes. Don't have any booties this short, so thought I'd try a pair. Order is ready for pickup whenever I get my butt over to the store!


TL;DR: 2021 Nordstrom Anniversary Sale - didn't think I'd get much, yet I went over budget. JUST LIKE EVERY DANG YEAR. Thanks, Nordy's!


----------



## baghabitz34

LouisLove2018 said:


> Is this the dune suede color? It looks pink online. Would you say it’s more pink or beige?


Yes, this is the dune suede color. Definitely beige


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Louboutin329 said:


> I use this! have the full size one for $100. The Soleil Blanc smell is amazing. The oil feels so luxe. It does leave a good amount of shimmer - so make sure that's your thing!





katz_creative said:


> I use it (so does my daughter when I'm not looking). I put it all over my legs whenever I wear a dress for an extra glow. Plus it is the same scent as the soleil blanc perfume!


Thank you both!  I ordered it!  I love shimmer and I like the idea of using it on my legs!


----------



## mgrant

bunnylou said:


> I did the usual damage this year.
> 
> RETURNS so far:
> 
> Eileen Fisher Organic Cotton Dress (sold out so no link). Nice quality, but despite the comfort (and POCKETS) it didn't make sense to keep. It swallowed up my petite frame, as I feared, and my SO asked if it was a nightgown. Should have tried with black tights and boots but the outside wasn't soft or anything so it went back.
> 
> Blondo Verity Waterproof Bootie Had some Blondo boots from a few years ago and I sized up to a 6.5 and they were perfect. These were a bit too large in a 6.5. I didn't love them enough to order a 6, so they're on my wishlist in case there's a future deep discount.
> 
> KEEPERS so far:
> 
> AllSaints Dalby Leather Biker Jacket in Deep Berry Red. Took a couple of tries to get the size correct (size up one size for sure), but it's my favorite item of the sale. Looks black from afar, but it's definitely a deep purply burgundy. Leather is very nice.
> 
> AllSaints Fetch Leather Bag Wanted a simple, small leather bag for the essentials. This one is great and you have the option of a chain or leather strap.
> 
> AllSaints Pembury Scarf Will keep this as long as it survives a hand wash as the Nordstrom site suggests.
> 
> AllSaints Raffi Skirted Leggings I have some Eileen Fisher skirted leggings that are waaay better quality, but I still liked these and the price was right. A bit long, but the added length at the bottom looks like ruching, rather than elephant ankles. Cool.
> 
> Bony Levy Gold Medium Tube Hoop Earrings I don't own any gold hoops and these were interesting and versatile.
> 
> Bony Levy Varda Diamond Huggie Hoops Got these in white gold for everyday. I'm turning 43 soon and don't own any real gold earrings! I had some when I was a kid, but I realize everything I own is sterling silver or gold vermeil (made by myself). My ears are more sensitive these days, so I'm making the switch to the "good stuff". Hence the splurge on these and the following earrings for my second holes:
> 
> Kwiat 0.25ct Diamond Stud Earrings Baby's (me) first diamonds! I hope they were ethically sourced. I think they are? I'd prefer sapphires for a little sparkle, but I couldn't find any that I liked. These should last a lifetime.
> 
> Zella Amazing Crewneck Sweatshirt This year's version smells and the outside isn't as nice as last year's. I lived in the gray one I purchased during the last sale and really wanted one in black. I'll keep it since it doesn't smell like dye stank after a good wash.
> 
> Sweaty Betty Power 7/8 Leggings Picked these up in the Green Undercover print. I live in these leggings so grabbing a pair seemed like the thing to do. Perfect length for petites!
> 
> Zella Live-In Jogger Pants got these in black last year and love them! Saw they had petite sizing available this year, so I grabbed a pair in gray. I'm good on Zella joggers now. Wish they had petites last year, but the regular ones are still fine.
> 
> Honeydew Lounge Set in Ivory Leopard. Really liked the print. I have a set from last year that are my favorite pj's. The Moonlight pj's I wanted were sold out in my size, so I got these instead. Size up. They wash alright as long as you wash on delicate and don't stick in the dryer! Top has stretched out a bit on my old set, but I still love them enough to buy another in a new print.
> 
> Also picked up the usual beauty buys: Olaplex, Supergoop! Handscreen, and a Fresh Lip Cream Set, and also replenished this from a couple of years ago: Deborah Lippman The Stripper Duo (best nail polish remover, especially if you wear any sort of sparkle). I also picked up this Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair Serum and surprisingly, my super-reactive skin actually likes it!
> 
> I have a few odds and ends due to arrive, but really just because I wanted to see them in person. If I'm not OMG IN LOVE WITH THEM, they are going back. These items are:
> 
> Vince Camuto Studded Cotton Tee in black
> 
> Halogen Plisse Long Sleeve Minidress Wanted to wait for this to end up at the Rack, but it was selling out and my FOMO made me want to try it on. I don't need any dresses because I already have a few that I don't wear because I LIVE IN YOGA PANTS AND JOGGERS. (Haha. But I'll be fancy someday, maybe?)
> 
> Halogen Chevron Stripe Long Sleeve Dress Seriously. Why? This should end up at the Rack. But since I was ordering the other dress I didn't need, I threw this one in as well. I'm petite, so it will probably go down to my knees. Oh darn. But I have to know! Got this because I had an old peplum blouse in black and white that looked similar to this pattern so I wanted to try this. Please don't fit! I need to return you!
> 
> Munro Rourke Bootie I have a bad back and only wear comfort shoes. Don't have any booties this short, so thought I'd try a pair. Order is ready for pickup whenever I get my butt over to the store!
> 
> 
> TL;DR: 2021 Nordstrom Anniversary Sale - didn't think I'd get much, yet I went over budget. JUST LIKE EVERY DANG YEAR. Thanks, Nordy's!



 I loooove the AllSaints Dalby jacket. If they had a black one in the sale, I would have snatched it up so fast.


----------



## mpls_doodle

I’ve had multiple orders cancelled for this freaking sweatshirt! I wonder if any of them shipped to anyone. I ordered it midnight ambassador day and cancelled then immediately after a full restock and it cancelled! What gives!


----------



## HavPlenty

mgrant said:


> I definitely recommend - lots of color choices too.


Ugh I just bought 2 sweaters in the sale, both v-necks same color. I'm considering returning to get these. I will definitely get more wear out of the ones you posted. The others are a lot thicker and nice but I'm not 100% on them. It's far too hot to think about them right now, lol. But the crew necks are definitely more practical for me. Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## HavPlenty

nikki626 said:


> I got these jeans as well.  i had to size down from 6 to 2.  they have a lot of stretch however they have a way of shaping to you oddly. if i had gotten the 6 they would have stretch out and been baggy
> 
> View attachment 5143146


I got a pair of straight leg from this brand. Its my normal size and they are so comfortable. Hope the don't stretch too much.


----------



## HavPlenty

piosavsfan said:


> ]
> 
> I'm still waiting for 10 items from midnight Friday to ship.


I got all of my pick up in store items on Monday. My shipped items seem to be coming one at a time, lol. Two items shipped separately and 3 more are waiting to be shipped. All ordered Friday at midnight.


----------



## piosavsfan

HavPlenty said:


> I got all of my pick up in store items on Monday. My shipped items seem to be coming one at a time, lol. Two items shipped separately and 3 more are waiting to be shipped. All ordered Friday at midnight.


It's strange because I placed several more orders over the next couple of days and pretty much all have shipped, but my big order is just sitting there.


----------



## HavPlenty

piosavsfan said:


> It's strange because I placed several more orders over the next couple of days and pretty much all have shipped, but my big order is just sitting there.


That is crazy! Does it show an expected delivery date?


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## buggiewomma

buggiewomma said:


> okay.... so i bought the mala candle in cabin fever and love it. i was going to order another scent and i noticed that the non-NAS candles (literally identical... same size, same scents) are $30, whereas the NAS version is $32.50 "regular price $50" - WTF?! anyone understand this???


Okay update: it is supposed to be a 16oz candle, and they sent me 8oz in error. I would never have noticed if I hadn’t wanted a second scent. If you order, make sure you get the big one!

I’m debating reordering, but worried they’ll send the wrong one again. I see them in stock at my store, so maybe I’ll do the long haul drive (40 min, not THAT far)  if I have time in the next couple days.


----------



## RedHead172

mpls_doodle said:


> I’ve had multiple orders cancelled for this freaking sweatshirt! I wonder if any of them shipped to anyone. I ordered it midnight ambassador day and cancelled then immediately after a full restock and it cancelled! What gives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143605


I got it. I love it, highly recommend you keep trying to get it.


----------



## buggiewomma

bunnylou said:


> Did anyone get the AllSaints Pembury Scarf? A couple of years ago, I got one of their scarves during the sale and the tag read "Do not wash. Do not Dry Clean. Do not Dry. Do not iron." and I laughed because it reminded me of the old Happy Fun Ball bit from SNL.
> 
> The scarf looks nice and I'll keep it, but instructions on the Nordstrom site say "Hand wash, dry flat". The tag on the scarf says not to do anything or the scarf may self-destruct, but Dry Clean is okay. I may risk the hand wash just to get the new scarf smell to go away. The Nordstrom site said it was okay, so if the scarf dies, I was following instructions!
> 
> Seriously, what happens to a scarf you can't wash or dry clean? Throw it away after wearing a few times? No. Donate the used scarf and pass your grit onto the next victim? No. I should pull out that scarf and hand wash it as well.


This is hilarious!
Honestly, it is kinda sketch when they don’t let you hand wash…. You can hand wash cashmere, silk, wool, all  natural fabrics. So what kind of bizarre synthetic chemistry do they have going on in their fabric when they don’t want you to get it wet ever?!


----------



## buggiewomma

RedHead172 said:


> I got it. I love it, highly recommend you keep trying to get it.


Lucky!!! It’s so cute. At one point I checked their website to see if I could just get it there with some kind of email signup discount. Everything was so cute, I had to just close the browser and walk away. I could easily spend a couple Gs just on hoodies.


----------



## piosavsfan

HavPlenty said:


> That is crazy! Does it show an expected delivery date?


7/30, I didn't get expedited shipping.


----------



## bunnylou

buggiewomma said:


> This is hilarious!
> Honestly, it is kinda sketch when they don’t let you hand wash…. You can hand wash cashmere, silk, wool, all  natural fabrics. So what kind of bizarre synthetic chemistry do they have going on in their fabric when they don’t want you to get it wet ever?!



Right? It’s modal—not some new Gremlin synthetic!

My parents used to have this kind of grass (zoysia) that they’d set on fire* each autumn and then it would regrow beautifully the following spring. Maybe if I burn this scarf once a year, it will reappear all fresh and new when it’s time to wear it again?

*I live in Southern California now so no lawn or scarf fires here, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## HavPlenty

piosavsfan said:


> 7/30, I didn't get expedited shipping.


Not too bad.


----------



## JoesGirl

rutabaga said:


> Others have already posted pics of the French Connection Twansia blue stripe tshirt dress, but here’s my two cents:
> 
> I thought this was a definite keeper for a summer work dress, but the sleeves are too tight around my biceps! The rest of the dress fits TTS, but I don’t know how well the fabric will wash. It has a sponge-y ponte feel to it and the tag says to hand wash (yeah right... maybe on cold/cold or delicate, and air dry). Mine also had a strange minty chemical odor to it. This is likely a return. I feel like the combo of stripes and the waist tie make me look wider? Maybe I’m too picky.
> View attachment 5143422
> 
> View attachment 5143421



I think you are being too critical of yourself.  It looks GREAT on you! I’ve been stalking this dresssince the first person posted it a while back. I think the three of us have similar builds.  More straight in and down then curvy and this dress is great at creating curves.  I say keep it!

Do you mind if I ask what size you typically are and what size you are wearing? I bought the small but I think I need a medium.


----------



## rutabaga

JoesGirl said:


> I think you are being too critical of yourself.  It looks GREAT on you! I’ve been stalking this dresssince the first person posted it a while back. I think the three of us have similar builds.  More straight in and down then curvy and this dress is great at creating curves.  I say keep it!
> 
> Do you mind if I ask what size you typically are and what size you are wearing? I bought the small but I think I need a medium.



TY, I’m actually pretty curvy, so I’m surprised it’s tight in my biceps instead of the thighs/butt. I’m wearing 5’4” and wearing a medium which is my usual size.


----------



## buggiewomma

bunnylou said:


> Right? It’s modal—not some new Gremlin synthetic!
> 
> My parents used to have this kind of grass (zoysia) that they’d set on fire* each autumn and then it would regrow beautifully the following spring. Maybe if I burn this scarf once a year, it will reappear all fresh and new when it’s time to wear it again?
> 
> *I live in Southern California now so no lawn or scarf fires here, thankyouverymuch.


Omg I’m dying. LOL.


----------



## HavPlenty

rutabaga said:


> Others have already posted pics of the French Connection Twansia blue stripe tshirt dress, but here’s my two cents:
> 
> I thought this was a definite keeper for a summer work dress, but the sleeves are too tight around my biceps! The rest of the dress fits TTS, but I don’t know how well the fabric will wash. It has a sponge-y ponte feel to it and the tag says to hand wash (yeah right... maybe on cold/cold or delicate, and air dry). Mine also had a strange minty chemical odor to it. This is likely a return. I feel like the combo of stripes and the waist tie make me look wider? Maybe I’m too picky.
> View attachment 5143422
> 
> View attachment 5143421


Ha Ha you're nuts! That dress fits you perfectly. You look fit and fabulous!


----------



## vivi24

Hi!

I received my large order and my two favorite items are these Kendra Scott hoop earrings and the Bobbi Brown eyeshadow sticks. I ordered two Halogen cardigans and I really like the colors and the quality but they run BIG! I ordered medium in both and now the smalls are sold out. I also ordered the Nordstrom Signature silk blouse (in 3 colors), does anyone have experience with this line or a similar item? It is not as high quality as I thought it was going to be…

KENDRA SCOTT Zorte Split Hoop Earrings


----------



## *Nikara

OMG I am so upset!  I just received my order from Jul 14 and in the package I was supposed to receive 33 items, but the Longchamp toiletry case that is listed on the packing slip is not in the package!!  I literally waited for Ontrac delivery person to deliver it and took it in immediately after delivery so it was not left unattended either.  Of course the colour I NEED it's now out of stock as well   Called Nordstrom and they said the team will do an investigation and will refund if applicable. What does "if applicable" mean?? So if they couldn't find anything then they would think I'm lying about it and would still make me pay for something I didn't receive?? How do I prove I didn't receive the item???

Sorry to post this negative post but just really need to vent....  Was supposed to be happy to receive my order today and excited with trying on things.... but now just very upset...


----------



## paula3boys

*Nikara said:


> OMG I am so upset!  I just received my order from Jul 14 and in the package I was supposed to receive 33 items, but the Longchamp toiletry case that is listed on the packing slip is not in the package!!  I literally waited for Ontrac delivery person to deliver it and took it in immediately after delivery so it was not left unattended either.  Of course the colour I NEED it's now out of stock as well   Called Nordstrom and they said the team will do an investigation and will refund if applicable. What does "if applicable" mean?? So if they couldn't find anything then they would think I'm lying about it and would still make me pay for something I didn't receive?? How do I prove I didn't receive the item???
> 
> Sorry to post this negative post but just really need to vent....  Was supposed to be happy to receive my order today and excited with trying on things.... but now just very upset...


They investigate a customer's history of stating items weren't received when making a decision. I am sure you are fine if you don't have a history.


----------



## waddleod

I had this happen twice; the second time was a pair of tom Ford sunglasses where I got the case but no glasses. I worried they would think I was lying and wouldn’t refund me, especially since it happened not too long after the first instance. Luckily they didn’t give me any trouble about it.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## VSOP

*Nikara said:


> OMG I am so upset!  I just received my order from Jul 14 and in the package I was supposed to receive 33 items, but the Longchamp toiletry case that is listed on the packing slip is not in the package!!  I literally waited for Ontrac delivery person to deliver it and took it in immediately after delivery so it was not left unattended either.  Of course the colour I NEED it's now out of stock as well   Called Nordstrom and they said the team will do an investigation and will refund if applicable. What does "if applicable" mean?? So if they couldn't find anything then they would think I'm lying about it and would still make me pay for something I didn't receive?? How do I prove I didn't receive the item???
> 
> Sorry to post this negative post but just really need to vent....  Was supposed to be happy to receive my order today and excited with trying on things.... but now just very upset...



Really sucks! ESP when items sell out. What color did you order? Maybe it will pop back up. I hope you like your other items.


----------



## Fashion is Art

rutabaga said:


> Others have already posted pics of the French Connection Twansia blue stripe tshirt dress, but here’s my two cents:
> 
> I thought this was a definite keeper for a summer work dress, but the sleeves are too tight around my biceps! The rest of the dress fits TTS, but I don’t know how well the fabric will wash. It has a sponge-y ponte feel to it and the tag says to hand wash (yeah right... maybe on cold/cold or delicate, and air dry). Mine also had a strange minty chemical odor to it. This is likely a return. I feel like the combo of stripes and the waist tie make me look wider? Maybe I’m too picky.
> View attachment 5143422
> 
> View attachment 5143421


This dress does look really well on you.  I think the sleeve is just slightly the wrong length for you.  An inch lower would I suspect be more comfortable.  You have lovely muscle tone and definition, so it’s not you.  I bet sleeveless looks fantastic on you.  

This is only splitting hairs as it looks great.  If it’s comfortable keep it, but if the sleeve is too uncomfortable you probably won’t reach for it so then it won’t be good value...


----------



## Fashion is Art

buggiewomma said:


> okie dokie - my loafers arrived! they are actually a bit tight (i ordered a 9 - my TTS). they are tight against my foot all the way around and my toes barely graze the front. they would work with a very thin sock, but they are too tight for my preference. i like loafers with socks (like higher, visible ankle socks - schoolgirl style!), though, so there's that.
> i may reorder a 9.5 and see how they are.
> other than being tight (all around snug, not just length), they are quite comfy with nice supportive soles. overall, they seem very high quality and look expensive. bonus points that they are waterproof (not that we have any rain whatsoever in CA right now...)
> the snake print is fun and not too shiny/cheap looking. oddly "neutral" in fact
> 
> View attachment 5143324
> View attachment 5143325


Thank you so much for the response.  I like the way they come a good way up your instep and are a snug fit as I’ve narrow feet.  However I am worried about the length.  I wear 8.5 and have ordered that. I have found this with AS Aquatalia boots before where they run short.  I can’t size up as then they are always too wide.  It frustrating that the sizing isn’t consistent both within brands and across brands...


----------



## *Nikara

paula3boys said:


> They investigate a customer's history of stating items weren't received when making a decision. I am sure you are fine if you don't have a history.



In the past they have sent wrong items and I would call upon receipt, then return the items in store.  In December, I ordered a two piece set and only one of the piece came, that time was an ordeal as I had to explain that I did received but it was incomplete.  That took a long time to resolve and I never had any prior issues ever.  Two months ago they sent me a regular priced Tod's shoes when I ordered the discounted 60% off one, and of course I returned them as they are not the items I ordered.  I hope they can see that I have been honest from my past history then.


----------



## *Nikara

VSOP said:


> Really sucks! ESP when items sell out. What color did you order? Maybe it will pop back up. I hope you like your other items.



Thanks.  I hope it will pop back up.  It was the bilberry one, I have the bigger tote in bilberry and wanted it to match.


----------



## Hobie

*Nikara said:


> OMG I am so upset!  I just received my order from Jul 14 and in the package I was supposed to receive 33 items, but the Longchamp toiletry case that is listed on the packing slip is not in the package!!  I literally waited for Ontrac delivery person to deliver it and took it in immediately after delivery so it was not left unattended either.  Of course the colour I NEED it's now out of stock as well   Called Nordstrom and they said the team will do an investigation and will refund if applicable. What does "if applicable" mean?? So if they couldn't find anything then they would think I'm lying about it and would still make me pay for something I didn't receive?? How do I prove I didn't receive the item???
> 
> Sorry to post this negative post but just really need to vent....  Was supposed to be happy to receive my order today and excited with trying on things.... but now just very upset...



This happened to me with a RevitaBrow duo - they included a GWP for a brand that I didn't order and left out the RevitaBrow, but it was listed on the slip - and then it happened again yesterday with a Club Monaco dress! They issued a refund for the RevitaBrow, and we are still pending an investigation for the Club Monaco dress. 

In all my years of online shopping with Nordstrom I've never had items left out of an order, and now it's twice in one week! I know NAS must be a busy time of year and I am sure they are overwhelmed with all of the orders but I am shocked.


----------



## sabrunka

Morning everyone!  Not sure if anyone was waiting (I was.. lol) but the Franco Sarto Stevie Booties have a full size run of the green and white boots! I was waiting for both and saw they both came back in stock  I only got the green pair for now... Want to see how they look/fit before I grab the white.


----------



## sabrunka

Oh, also... Does anyone have a recommendation for a decent pair of boots/booties that are ivory/white/off white, which can be dressed up or down?  Ideally I dont want to spend more than $200 if possible. I've looked at a few sale items but the ones I have my eye on dont have reviews yet, hm.


----------



## JetGirl216

sabrunka said:


> Oh, also... Does anyone have a recommendation for a decent pair of boots/booties that are ivory/white/off white, which can be dressed up or down?  Ideally I dont want to spend more than $200 if possible. I've looked at a few sale items but the ones I have my eye on dont have reviews yet, hm.


So, I’m a fan of Marc Fisher boots. Have owned a few pairs, such as Alva and Ulani styles. As far as NAS goes, there is a pair called Gadri selling for $99.90. Looks like the negative review is regarding sizing. Maybe size up a half size?

MARC FISHER LTD Gadri Pointed Toe Bootie


----------



## titania029

rutabaga said:


> Others have already posted pics of the French Connection Twansia blue stripe tshirt dress, but here’s my two cents:
> 
> I thought this was a definite keeper for a summer work dress, but the sleeves are too tight around my biceps! The rest of the dress fits TTS, but I don’t know how well the fabric will wash. It has a sponge-y ponte feel to it and the tag says to hand wash (yeah right... maybe on cold/cold or delicate, and air dry). Mine also had a strange minty chemical odor to it. This is likely a return. I feel like the combo of stripes and the waist tie make me look wider? Maybe I’m too picky.
> View attachment 5143422
> 
> View attachment 5143421



Hand wash??

You have a similar build as me, including the muscular biceps. The dress definitely didn't look the same on me as the model, especially in the arms. If the sleeves are uncomfortable on your arms, then return it. But if you're feeling self conscious, don't! You look great


----------



## mgrant

buggiewomma said:


> Lucky!!! It’s so cute. At one point I checked their website to see if I could just get it there with some kind of email signup discount. Everything was so cute, I had to just close the browser and walk away. I could easily spend a couple Gs just on hoodies.


For what it's worth, I've ordered several things directly from Faherty over the last year and they've all been lovely. So even if you can't get the hoodie you wanted on sale, I don't think you'd regret paying a little more if you had to buy directly from them. And their shipping is super fast - like 2 days for me each time.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

*Nikara said:


> OMG I am so upset!  I just received my order from Jul 14 and in the package I was supposed to receive 33 items, but the Longchamp toiletry case that is listed on the packing slip is not in the package!!  I literally waited for Ontrac delivery person to deliver it and took it in immediately after delivery so it was not left unattended either.  Of course the colour I NEED it's now out of stock as well   Called Nordstrom and they said the team will do an investigation and will refund if applicable. What does "if applicable" mean?? So if they couldn't find anything then they would think I'm lying about it and would still make me pay for something I didn't receive?? How do I prove I didn't receive the item???
> 
> Sorry to post this negative post but just really need to vent....  Was supposed to be happy to receive my order today and excited with trying on things.... but now just very upset...


Same thing happened to me yesterday and I was also very upset.  My box was missing 2 items and one of them is now out of stock.  The box also included an item I did not order.  Hope they resolve this quickly for us.


----------



## nikki626

sabrunka said:


> Morning everyone!  Not sure if anyone was waiting (I was.. lol) but the Franco Sarto Stevie Booties have a full size run of the green and white boots! I was waiting for both and saw they both came back in stock  I only got the green pair for now... Want to see how they look/fit before I grab the white.



That is a gorgeous boot!


----------



## nikki626

My order from the 16th has been packaged up to ship. It is coming Lasership courier service, which sucks as they deliver over the weekend sometimes and we won't be home and they just throw stuff in the driveway, which if you aren't careful you could run over it when backing out of the garage.


----------



## carolswin

My first order from midnight Friday has shipped! Fingers crossed it includes all 15 items that are supposed to be in there. It's coming from California to Tennessee so I won't see it until next week sometime. Probably for the best as my husband will be out of town. 

I received two items yesterday that will go back. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/gibsonlook-off-the-shoulder-knit-top/5926565 in black. Very thin and a hand wash item, but the big issue for me was the neckline. there doesn't appear to be a seam in it. Its just supposed to fold under? I couldn't make it work and stay in place. Too much effort for a basic black shirt IMO.

Also thought I would wade into the shirt jacket world with the https://www.nordstrom.com/s/thread-supply-shirt-jacket/5934105. This sucker is thick. And I'm 5'4" so it hung way lower than the model, coat length not shirt length on me. And so thick! Hard to force the buttons through the holes, like really work it. Not for me. I actually have a really solid mens flannel with pockets from Costco last year that worked as a great shirt jacket. For $12 whole dollars. Guess I will stick with that. 

I was influence by this thread yesterday to order the Timberland hiking boots. Thanks friends! They're going to be great with my Costco flannel shirt jacket!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## rutabaga

carolswin said:


> My first order from midnight Friday has shipped! Fingers crossed it includes all 15 items that are supposed to be in there. It's coming from California to Tennessee so I won't see it until next week sometime. Probably for the best as my husband will be out of town.
> 
> I received two items yesterday that will go back. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/gibsonlook-off-the-shoulder-knit-top/5926565 in black. Very thin and a hand wash item, but the big issue for me was the neckline. there doesn't appear to be a seam in it. Its just supposed to fold under? I couldn't make it work and stay in place. Too much effort for a basic black shirt IMO.
> 
> Also thought I would wade into the shirt jacket world with the https://www.nordstrom.com/s/thread-supply-shirt-jacket/5934105. This sucker is thick. And I'm 5'4" so it hung way lower than the model, coat length not shirt length on me. And so thick! Hard to force the buttons through the holes, like really work it. Not for me. I actually have a really solid mens flannel with pockets from Costco last year that worked as a great shirt jacket. For $12 whole dollars. Guess I will stick with that.
> 
> I was influence by this thread yesterday to order the Timberland hiking boots. Thanks friends! They're going to be great with my Costco flannel shirt jacket!


This sounds like the perfect 90s throwback outfit! And I think I bought the same Costco flannel for my husband last year!


----------



## nikki626

carolswin said:


> My first order from midnight Friday has shipped! Fingers crossed it includes all 15 items that are supposed to be in there. It's coming from California to Tennessee so I won't see it until next week sometime. Probably for the best as my husband will be out of town.
> 
> I received two items yesterday that will go back. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/gibsonlook-off-the-shoulder-knit-top/5926565 in black. Very thin and a hand wash item, but the big issue for me was the neckline. there doesn't appear to be a seam in it. Its just supposed to fold under? I couldn't make it work and stay in place. Too much effort for a basic black shirt IMO.
> 
> Also thought I would wade into the shirt jacket world with the https://www.nordstrom.com/s/thread-supply-shirt-jacket/5934105. This sucker is thick. And I'm 5'4" so it hung way lower than the model, coat length not shirt length on me. And so thick! Hard to force the buttons through the holes, like really work it. Not for me. I actually have a really solid mens flannel with pockets from Costco last year that worked as a great shirt jacket. For $12 whole dollars. Guess I will stick with that.
> 
> I was influence by this thread yesterday to order the Timberland hiking boots. Thanks friends! They're going to be great with my Costco flannel shirt jacket!



I also ordered that thread and supply shirt jacket.  I'm a little taller so it may work, I got the camel color.  I also ordered a BB Dakota one that has a little wool. Some comments were that it was itchy however that shouldn't be a problem for me if I have sleeves or another sweater on until it rather than a tee-shirt.   I'm hoping that I will like that one more, it could be a full-on coat and good for layering


----------



## *Nikara

Hobie said:


> This happened to me with a RevitaBrow duo - they included a GWP for a brand that I didn't order and left out the RevitaBrow, but it was listed on the slip - and then it happened again yesterday with a Club Monaco dress! They issued a refund for the RevitaBrow, and we are still pending an investigation for the Club Monaco dress.
> 
> In all my years of online shopping with Nordstrom I've never had items left out of an order, and now it's twice in one week! I know NAS must be a busy time of year and I am sure they are overwhelmed with all of the orders but I am shocked.



Oh gosh, I hope you will get your result & refund soon from the investigation and able to re-order your missing items!


----------



## rutabaga

This is a long shot, but has anyone seen this woven bath mat in person? The description doesn’t include dimensions which isn’t very helpful. It came in three color options. This may be one of those still in transit Nordstrom brand items but I recall seeing it in stock briefly when the sale went live for Icons:



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5839729


----------



## StacyLynn624

I got a spreadsheet a few days ago from the affiliate program with some inventory on items and if more were coming or it was fully received.

The Madewell Eggplant Cardigan is fully received with no more coming, so I guess I can stop stalking it for now.  Bummer. No word on those T&B long sleeve t-shirts either.


----------



## lovemyrescues

StacyLynn624 said:


> I got a spreadsheet a few days ago from the affiliate program with some inventory on items and if more were coming or it was fully received.
> 
> The Madewell Eggplant Cardigan is fully received with no more coming, so I guess I can stop stalking it for now.  Bummer. No word on those T&B long sleeve t-shirts either.


Can you share that spreadsheet?


----------



## leopardgirl0123

I just received an email that I am being refunded for the 2 missing items from my order.  Of course one of the items is sold out.  I think I’m going to wait to reorder the other, or maybe pick it up at the store instead. I still have 4 orders from this weekend that are “getting ready”


----------



## LittleStar88

A couple more items trickled in last night - both keepers!

Sweaty Betty Super Sculpt High Waist Yoga Pants in Black - I'm biased because I love their leggings but these feel the best of all I currently own. Almost didn't get them but soooo glad I did!

Monica Vinader Ava Disc Pendant Charm in Sterling Silver - After the Fiji Diamond Pendant Necklace disappointment, I was worried about this one. But really love it! The diamond footprint is larger and a little sparklier than the Fiji. Fiji just looked cheap. 

I've gone back for more! This happens every year - super-focused list and then I go crazy picking up things I keep seeing here!


----------



## limom

Just got men Nike Pegasus. Took a week. 
So far, so good with my picks….Crossing fingers for the rest….


----------



## Laurenleigh

StacyLynn624 said:


> I got a spreadsheet a few days ago from the affiliate program with some inventory on items and if more were coming or it was fully received.
> 
> The Madewell Eggplant Cardigan is fully received with no more coming, so I guess I can stop stalking it for now.  Bummer. No word on those T&B long sleeve t-shirts either.


Are these Reiss Brianna Cargo Pants still restocking? I’m ambassador level and they were sold out before I could shop. Been stalking like crazy and haven’t seen them restock at all nor have I received any restock notifications. I adore them in the online pics.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thank you!


----------



## carolswin

rutabaga said:


> This sounds like the perfect 90s throwback outfit! And I think I bought the same Costco flannel for my husband last year!



I bought it for one of my sons and he turned his nose up so I just kept it for myself and ended up loving it! I think its going to be great outfit for hanging out in the Smokies!



nikki626 said:


> I also ordered that thread and supply shirt jacket.  I'm a little taller so it may work, I got the camel color.  I also ordered a BB Dakota one that has a little wool. Some comments were that it was itchy however that shouldn't be a problem for me if I have sleeves or another sweater on until it rather than a tee-shirt.   I'm hoping that I will like that one more, it could be a full-on coat and good for layering


I hope it works for you. I didn't think this one was itchy. I think I was just thrown by the thickness, couldn't figure out how to wear it.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

StacyLynn624 said:


> I got a spreadsheet a few days ago from the affiliate program with some inventory on items and if more were coming or it was fully received.
> 
> The Madewell Eggplant Cardigan is fully received with no more coming, so I guess I can stop stalking it for now.  Bummer. No word on those T&B long sleeve t-shirts either.


Can you check in the madewell bobble cardigan in gold? Mine was cancelled and I need a small.


----------



## Susies71

Something to think about with restocks.  If you can, I believe it’s smart to order several of an item that has sold out before you can order.  I ordered the free people turtleneck for my daughter in beige as her first choice sold out before Ambassador level (Maroon).  Her level was Friday & she was able to order beige.  She got it yesterday & there were several pulls in the sweater, the fact that I have another that isn’t snagged helps!


----------



## jaschultze

rutabaga said:


> This is a long shot, but has anyone seen this woven bath mat in person? The description doesn’t include dimensions which isn’t very helpful. It came in three color options. This may be one of those still in transit Nordstrom brand items but I recall seeing it in stock briefly when the sale went live for Icons:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5839729


Yes, I have it. Dimensions are 24 x 36. I ordered the black/cream that your link goes to and it's very soft but I'm not sure the beige will work in my bathroom. It's a little bit more of a dirty-beige than I was expecting.


----------



## rutabaga

Susies71 said:


> Something to think about with restocks.  If you can, I believe it’s smart to order several of an item that has sold out before you can order.  I ordered the free people turtleneck for my daughter in beige as her first choice sold out before Ambassador level (Maroon).  Her level was Friday & she was able to order beige.  She got it yesterday & there were several pulls in the sweater, the fact that I have another that isn’t snagged helps!


So true. My plum expandable Longchamp arrived yesterday with two scuffs, one on the front and one on the back. Fortunately they both disappeared with a little wiping with a wet cloth because I know it’ll be near impossible to find another.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## lovemyrescues

StacyLynn624 said:


> I got a spreadsheet a few days ago from the affiliate program with some inventory on items and if more were coming or it was fully received.
> 
> The Madewell Eggplant Cardigan is fully received with no more coming, so I guess I can stop stalking it for now.  Bummer. No word on those T&B long sleeve t-shirts either.


Can you tell me if these two are coming back:
Treasure & Bond Oversize Hooded Sweater
FRAME Le High Straight Leg Jeans (Kenmore)


----------



## titania029

These boots are gorgeous, thanks to the person who posted them! I sized up 1/2 size as my right foot is wide. They are very walkable.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-chelsea-50mm-lug-bootie-women/5923491?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=004


----------



## lovemyrescues

Vince Fans this sweater is a better deal than the Anni prices: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vince-v-neck-ribbed-wool-cashmere-blend-sweater/5754752


----------



## KGracr22

lovemyrescues said:


> Vince Fans this sweater is a better deal than the Anni prices: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vince-v-neck-ribbed-wool-cashmere-blend-sweater/5754752


Agreed, but Vince is starting to bother me with their wool/ cashmere blends at the same prices as their former 100% cashmere prices


----------



## piosavsfan

My 10 items from last Friday finally all shipped! Yay! It's a miracle nothing was canceled because some stuff has been showing sold out for days now.


----------



## kells1983

kells1983 said:


> I've surprised myself because I haven't ordered much during the sale, yay! There are things in my closet with tags on them from last year , so my goal for the next few months is more of a decluttering/reorganizing mindset.
> 
> The only item I have in-hand from my orders so far is the LC backpack since I did store pickup for that one, and the comments are below. Will update if/when I receive the others! Still keeping an eye out for a couple wishlist items like the *Bombas 6-pack*, but really need to assess my sock inventory before continuing to stalk those, lol.
> That being said, here's what I ordered so far:
> 
> *Lavender Fabric Wash - 32oz** - *This was a *buy more, save more* sale that I haven't seen mentioned much on this thread. It was 3x 32oz bottles for $18! I paid $9.90 on sale last year for one single 32oz bottle, so for $6 each I quickly grabbed them, figuring I can give one to my mom and/or sister at that price! They also had it available in Honeysuckle scent, but I stuck with Lavender... was hoping that they would have the unscented version, but I haven't seen that in ages!
> View attachment 5141169
> 
> 
> *Zella Amazing Crewneck in black** - [deleted for clarity]* I hoped they'd add the Amazing long zip hoodie to the sale again, because I 100% lived in that over the past winter, but alas...
> View attachment 5141165
> 
> 
> *BDG Urban Outfitters Brendan Flannel in Lilac **- *Saw this in the store yesterday when I did a pickup and I love the colors! I didn't try it on but am loving the baggy style in the pics. They only had 2 left in store and not in my size so I stalked the site a bit and managed to order one this morning. I hope it doesn't cancel! Side-note: the purple striped version (shown in the video on the site) is a great color in person, but was giving me more of a menswear vibe. Like I'm sure I've seen men's dress shirts in that pattern before, but in the baggy flannel-ish material it was too much for my brain to accept!
> View attachment 5141166
> 
> 
> *On Cloud running shoes in Charcoal/Rose* - I decided to go for this color combo instead of the Cloudflow rock/rose ones. It is a new brand for me so I am hoping the hype is real and that I picked the right size! I'm usually between a 9-9.5 so I went with the 9.5 for now. [edit: also ordered 9 when available] From the reviews I've read the Cloud*flow* are TTS, but the regular Cloud are slightly small... who knows, lol! I often have issues with shoes pinching in the back of my heel/achilles area so I didn't want to mess around with the smaller one.
> View attachment 5141170
> 
> 
> *Longchamp le Pliage large backpack in black* - I'm so happy they added these to the sale! Unfortunately, they are made in China unlike the expandable totes which are made in France. The underside of the leather flap is very rough unlike the numerous LC totes I own, which are super soft. I'll probably keep, but don't plan to use right away and will keep an eye out for future markdowns (which I did with last year's expandable and ended up saving about $25 more I think?).
> View attachment 5141168



Updates: Except for the LC backpack which was ordered on 7/16 and I picked up in-store on 7/18, all of these orders were placed between 7/18-7/20 and I have had 3 cancellations so far.  size of the Lilac BDG flannel and BOTH sizes of On Cloud shoes have canceled. :-/ Even though the canceled sizes still show up with 1-4 items available, I've decided to take it as a sign not to try re-ordering for now. If one more item is canceled from that day I plan to call to ask about "taking back" a double points day since it won't have been worth it with $236 already being canceled! *Has this worked for anyone before?*

So far only 2 items have shipped, the larger size Lilac BDG flannel and a Caslon Utility Jacket that was not part of NAS but on sale for 50% off. I have gotten so much wear out of my 2019 Caslon camo utility jacket that I wanted to try a solid color. 

I also placed new orders for the 6-pack of Bombas and the purple stripe color of the BDG flannel… but not getting my hopes too high! So 7 items are still in "getting ready" status: 2 sizes of Zella sweatshirt, 3 bottles of fabric wash, 1 BDG flannel, and the Bombas.


----------



## StacyLynn624

So sorry, I had to run the mom taxi.



lovemyrescues said:


> Can you share that spreadsheet?



I would rather not share the actual spreadsheet since I don't know if I can or not & I don't want to jeopardize my relationship. I'm happy to check on items individually, mostly through PM, if that's ok. The spreadsheet isn't everything in the sale, its much smaller than that.




Laurenleigh said:


> Are these Reiss Brianna Cargo Pants still restocking? I’m ambassador level and they were sold out before I could shop. Been stalking like crazy and haven’t seen them restock at all nor have I received any restock notifications. I adore them in the online pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



There's only one Reiss item on it and its the Leah.



hollieplus2 said:


> Can you check in the madewell bobble cardigan in gold? Mine was cancelled and I need a small.



It doesn't have sizing, but most of the Madewell items that are on the list are either fully received or mostly received. I'm not sure which color is gold. Green & Black are mostly received, Lighthouse is fully received.



lovemyrescues said:


> Can you tell me if these two are coming back:
> Treasure & Bond Oversize Hooded Sweater
> FRAME Le High Straight Leg Jeans (Kenmore)



I don't see that T&B item on the list unless its called something different. There's only 5 T&B on the list. No Frame on the list at all.


----------



## lovemyrescues

StacyLynn624 said:


> So sorry, I had to run the mom taxi.
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather not share the actual spreadsheet since I don't know if I can or not & I don't want to jeopardize my relationship. I'm happy to check on items individually, mostly through PM, if that's ok. The spreadsheet isn't everything in the sale, its much smaller than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's only one Reiss item on it and its the Leah.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have sizing, but most of the Madewell items that are on the list are either fully received or mostly received. I'm not sure which color is gold. Green & Black are mostly received, Lighthouse is fully received.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see that T&B item on the list unless its called something different. There's only 5 T&B on the list. No Frame on the list at all.



Sent you a PM


----------



## CentralTimeZone

StacyLynn624 said:


> So sorry, I had to run the mom taxi.
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather not share the actual spreadsheet since I don't know if I can or not & I don't want to jeopardize my relationship. I'm happy to check on items individually, mostly through PM, if that's ok. The spreadsheet isn't everything in the sale, its much smaller than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's only one Reiss item on it and its the Leah.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have sizing, but most of the Madewell items that are on the list are either fully received or mostly received. I'm not sure which color is gold. Green & Black are mostly received, Lighthouse is fully received.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see that T&B item on the list unless its called something different. There's only 5 T&B on the list. No Frame on the list at all.


Thanks! It’s called antique gold. This sweater is sold out online and I haven’t seen any pop backs in the gold color. My local store has all colors in stock but none in a small. I asked the SA to source one and she said the system only shows mediums. My state only has 1 store, considering driving a couple hours to another state that has 3 stores since I k ow they do have some in the stores. I just won’t know what size and color.


----------



## Susies71

kells1983 said:


> Updates: Except for the LC backpack which was ordered on 7/16 and I picked up in-store on 7/18, all of these orders were placed between 7/18-7/20 and I have had 3 cancellations so far.  size of the Lilac BDG flannel and BOTH sizes of On Cloud shoes have canceled. :-/ Even though the canceled sizes still show up with 1-4 items available, I've decided to take it as a sign not to try re-ordering for now. If one more item is canceled from that day I plan to call to ask about "taking back" a double points day since it won't have been worth it with $236 already being canceled! *Has this worked for anyone before?*
> 
> So far only 2 items have shipped, the larger size Lilac BDG flannel and a Caslon Utility Jacket that was not part of NAS but on sale for 50% off. I have gotten so much wear out of my 2019 Caslon camo utility jacket that I wanted to try a solid color.
> 
> I also placed new orders for the 6-pack of Bombas and the purple stripe color of the BDG flannel… but not getting my hopes too high! So 7 items are still in "getting ready" status: 2 sizes of Zella sweatshirt, 3 bottles of fabric wash, 1 BDG flannel, and the Bombas.



I called a couple days ago when like 1K was canceled from my sale.  I was told since some items that day went through, they could not reverse.  It’s always worth a try though


----------



## RhiannonMR

I just got this today, ordered it on Friday.

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/poppy-f...y Sale/Women/Handbags & Accessories&color=710 

I am definitely keeping it. It's very dainty and will work perfect layered up or on it's own.


----------



## Laurenleigh

StacyLynn624 said:


> So sorry, I had to run the mom taxi.
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather not share the actual spreadsheet since I don't know if I can or not & I don't want to jeopardize my relationship. I'm happy to check on items individually, mostly through PM, if that's ok. The spreadsheet isn't everything in the sale, its much smaller than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's only one Reiss item on it and its the Leah.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have sizing, but most of the Madewell items that are on the list are either fully received or mostly received. I'm not sure which color is gold. Green & Black are mostly received, Lighthouse is fully received.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see that T&B item on the list unless its called something different. There's only 5 T&B on the list. No Frame on the list at all.


Bummer! Thank you for checking for me. I’ll keep stalking for returns!


----------



## lovemyrescues

RhiannonMR said:


> I just got this today, ordered it on Friday.
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/poppy-finch-baroque-petal-pearl-pendant-necklace/5911665?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Handbags & Accessories&color=710
> 
> I am definitely keeping it. It's very dainty and will work perfect layered up or on it's own.


Very pretty!


----------



## lovemyrescues

I just got the Delicate Cubic Zirconia Bangle in silver and it is so pretty and fits my smaller wrists now should I get the gold one? https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5523454


----------



## rutabaga

lovemyrescues said:


> I just got the Delicate Cubic Zirconia Bangle in silver and it is so pretty and fits my smaller wrists now should I get the gold one? https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5523454


For $35, why not? It would look cute in a stack


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## lovemyrescues

rutabaga said:


> For $35, why not? It would look cute in a stack


I’m just wondering what it looks like in person. My stylist sent me a photo of the first one maybe I can get her to tell me what the gold one looks like in person and then I could have her send that out as well.


----------



## rutabaga

My Frame crisscross dress finally shipped! About time considering I ordered it last Friday. It’s been in stock for days.

All my orders have shipped, so how just hoping that the correct items show up next week.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5630201


----------



## rutabaga

lovemyrescues said:


> I’m just wondering what it looks like in person. My stylist sent me a photo of the first one maybe I can get her to tell me what the gold one looks like in person and then I could have her send that out as well.


Oh ok I misunderstood and thought you saw it in person. Personally, I no longer buy gold plate jewelry because it doesn’t last.


----------



## lovemyrescues

rutabaga said:


> Oh ok I misunderstood and thought you saw it in person. Personally, I no longer buy gold plate jewelry because it doesn’t last.


True.  I don’t expect it to last forever I wonder how long it would keep until it turns.


----------



## englishprof

lovemyrescues said:


> I just got the Delicate Cubic Zirconia Bangle in silver and it is so pretty and fits my smaller wrists now should I get the gold one? https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5523454


Oh, goody. I've been eyeing that, so I'm glad to get the rec!!


----------



## nikki626

I ordered the faux leather joggers from Spanx, they are in the sale, not sure of my size I ordered two sizes. The package shipped from the Spanx warehouse here in GA, they only sent one size... don't you think the vendar would have two sizes of their own stuff, or just cancel the other order... i don't understand.


----------



## coffeecup1828

titania029 said:


> These boots are gorgeous, thanks to the person who posted them! I sized up 1/2 size as my right foot is wide. They are very walkable.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-chelsea-50mm-lug-bootie-women/5923491?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=004
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144064


So cute!


----------



## carolswin

lovemyrescues said:


> I just got the Delicate Cubic Zirconia Bangle in silver and it is so pretty and fits my smaller wrists now should I get the gold one? https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5523454


Good to hear! I ordered the gold last Friday. It's finally on the way!


----------



## mamashosh

hollieplus2 said:


> Thanks! It’s called antique gold. This sweater is sold out online and I haven’t seen any pop backs in the gold color. My local store has all colors in stock but none in a small. I asked the SA to source one and she said the system only shows mediums. My state only has 1 store, considering driving a couple hours to another state that has 3 stores since I k ow they do have some in the stores. I just won’t know what size and color.




Just so you know, I bought this sweater in both the small and medium to see which one I liked better and there is almost no difference in sizing.  My husband in fact swore that the small was bigger than the medium. I ended up keeping the medium, but it was really hard to tell the difference. i suggest that if you really want it and the medium is available, just go for it.


----------



## JetGirl216

nikki626 said:


> I ordered the faux leather joggers from Spanx, they are in the sale, not sure of my size I ordered two sizes. The package shipped from the Spanx warehouse here in GA, they only sent one size... don't you think the vendar would have two sizes of their own stuff, or just cancel the other order... i don't understand.


I know, right. Let us know how you like them. I was thinking of ordering them myself.


----------



## vt2159

One of the surprise items I really liked from the many that I ordered is the Eliza J Surplice Jumpsuit. I got my usual size 6, though I will need to get them hemmed since I am only 5'3. I would say I need about 3-4 inches hemmed, depending on the heel height. I got it in black, and now ordered the navy. I might need to get the shoulders taken in a bit so the v-neck isn't so deep on me (you can see the attached cami underneath that is not pictured on the model).

My Keds platform sneakers finally came, and I love them! I got both the white versions and black ones. I returned the white/vintage indigo one since I prefer the white/gold combo. However, I had to reorder the white/gold and black ones because each had a spot at the top by the toe area that wouldn't come off. 

I also bought the Converse platform sneakers that are basically the same as the Keds white/gold combo except for the leather upper. So do I really need both? No, but I want both, haha.

I'm still stalking the Nike Sportswear Essential Fleece Pants in red in XS. I ordered a small and didn't realize they run big. They are very long on me, so I will need to get them hemmed, so that's my only hesitancy about keeping them. But also, do I really need any more sweatpants? That is a definite no.


----------



## carolswin

I received the https://www.nordstrom.com/s/zella-peaceful-relaxed-pullover/5825653 in green today. Meh. Will probably return. It's soft, and flow-y with fitted arms but a dolman (I guess) sleeve? The kind that hangs low under the armpit? I don't know if its me and my new covid pounds or the cut of clothes this year but I can not find shirts that hang right this year. It's like oversized but short and if you size up to get long enough then it's way too oversized..... Is it only me? Maybe I'm just ordering everything in the wrong size. But at least I won't have a huge bill come August.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

carolswin said:


> Count me among the group still waiting on a midnight Friday order to ship!


Same here! One package is supposedly delivered which has one purchase item and 4 gwp. The remaining items says delivery by Thursday, there is a fedex tracking number , but when I click on that it says label created! No othe shipping history!


----------



## grietje

The order arrived!  Here are thoughts and observations:

KUT from the Kloth Catherine Boyfriend Jeans (Quicken):  warm dark blue shade and tons of stretch. I am struck by the range of stretch in Catherine jeans.  These are super stretchy and I might suggest sizing down if they come on stock.

Caslon Long Sleeved Tee: the black and white stripe is super cute!  I got the yellow  and blue stripe and it’s nice but not joyful.  The b/w is crisp and clean.  I bought a medium and it fits my 5’10”/145lb frame well—a bit snug in the forearm.  I bought a large in the green for lounging.

Halogen® Absolute Camisole: Speaking of lounging I got two in small.  It’s a snug fit which holds ‘the girls’ in place well enough for lounging.  They are really long in the torso though.  And oddly wide at the arm pit.

Nordstrom Rib Wide Leg Lounge Pants:  the fabric is really plasticky and feels cheap even though it’s soft. And it grabs easily making smoothing over any lumps and bumps difficult.  Both pairs are going back.

Eileen Fisher Boxy Open Front Cardigan: I could go down to a size XS but it might lose its ease. Also the stitching seems to have pulled where it was folded. I’ll take a closer look but it might be too pricey for what it actually is. It is comfy and easy and it’s a nice shade of camel.


----------



## grietje

Continuing:

The Clinique and Aveda things are as expected.

UGG® Genuine Shearling Slipper (Women): meh.  It fits and  I think I like the Tasman style better.  On the fence about keeping it.

Merrell Zion Hiking Sneaker (Women): it’s a heavier shoe (although still light) and the support is quite good. I wear the UA Charged Bandit trail shoe and I think that’s still a better shoe.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

mamashosh said:


> Just so you know, I bought this sweater in both the small and medium to see which one I liked better and there is almost no difference in sizing.  My husband in fact swore that the small was bigger than the medium. I ended up keeping the medium, but it was really hard to tell the difference. i suggest that if you really want it and the medium is available, just go for it.


Thanks. I tried it on in store and the medium did seem larger to me in the sleeves?


----------



## KathrynS

FedEx still hasn’t found my package.


----------



## Annisalelover

Just received a Frame blouson pleated blouse long sleeved in black I saw on the Nordstrom website.  This is similar to the rust one in the Anni sale, but with some extra stitching And $30 less.  it’s beautiful!  Keeping this and returning the rust.  Fits TTS.


----------



## VSOP

Laurenleigh said:


> Are these Reiss Brianna Cargo Pants still restocking? I’m ambassador level and they were sold out before I could shop. Been stalking like crazy and haven’t seen them restock at all nor have I received any restock notifications. I adore them in the online pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



These are cute!


----------



## HavPlenty

Got my second shipped item from Fridays order today. These cute little boots. I just adore them. They are going to be so much fun.


----------



## HeatherGrace

I just received the white/gold accent version of this shoe.  Does anyone have experience with this type of platform sneaker? I feel like my heel keeps slipping out of it, though the toe box fits well.  Is it just a lacing issue? Or because it’s a solid flat sole



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/keds-triple-up-platform-sneaker-women/5925953?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=100


----------



## buggiewomma

mgrant said:


> For what it's worth, I've ordered several things directly from Faherty over the last year and they've all been lovely. So even if you can't get the hoodie you wanted on sale, I don't think you'd regret paying a little more if you had to buy directly from them. And their shipping is super fast - like 2 days for me each time.


thanks, this is great to know! ENABLER!!!!


----------



## vt2159

HeatherGrace said:


> I just received the white/gold accent version of this shoe.  Does anyone have experience with this type of platform sneaker? I feel like my heel keeps slipping out of it, though the toe box fits well.  Is it just a lacing issue? Or because it’s a solid flat sole
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/keds-triple-up-platform-sneaker-women/5925953?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=100


I got these in the white/gold and black. I tried them on again after reading your post to pay attention to my heel. My heel kind of comes up when I walk but only a little bit and nowhere near it slipping out of the shoe. I bought my true size 6.5. I also have other platform sneakers that are the same. Maybe it’s the laces on yours?


----------



## nsl

When were we supposed to receive our $10 note for picking up instore?


----------



## palmbeachpink

nsl said:


> When were we supposed to receive our $10 note for picking up instore?


august 6th


----------



## grietje

Update on an item:
Halogen® Absolute Camisole: washed and dried and both straps on both tanks separated. I’m stunned. Obviously they are going back.


----------



## sabrunka

Anyone else finding that in general, a lot of items they are getting are pretty poor in quality? The only items I've been 100% good with are socks, underwear and a couple shoes/pieces of clothing.  The rest just seem poorly made.  I know that a lot of these items are made just for the anniversary sale (and it's obvious when you google the style name and nothing comes up except for on nordstrom).  But that isn't an excuse to make poor quality items! You'd think that store-exclusive items would be made well, so it's a bit of a disappointment.  I feel bad too that I'll end up returning probably 50-70% of the items I got due to quality or crappy fit.


----------



## sabrunka

Also.. Is looks like Nordstrom is removing reviews? That or something is glitching. I  wrote a few poor reviews for some items and they have not been loaded even though I wrote them 3+ days ago. Also I remember a poor review being posted under the Reiss Leah coat and now its vanished... Odd.


----------



## rutabaga

sabrunka said:


> Also.. Is looks like Nordstrom is removing reviews? That or something is glitching. I  wrote a few poor reviews for some items and they have not been loaded even though I wrote them 3+ days ago. Also I remember a poor review being posted under the Reiss Leah coat and now its vanished... Odd.


I noticed reviews disappear when the item is OOS. Sometimes they reappear when the item comes back into stock.


----------



## nikki626

grietje said:


> Update on an item:
> Halogen® Absolute Camisole: washed and dried and both straps on both tanks separated. I’m stunned. Obviously they are going back.



I have owned those for years, washed and worn and not on gentle.  Maybe the quality has gone down. I have not needed to purchase any in a while as I was all stocked up. I used to wear them under work clothes like blouses all the time.  Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## nikki626

sabrunka said:


> Also.. Is looks like Nordstrom is removing reviews? That or something is glitching. I  wrote a few poor reviews for some items and they have not been loaded even though I wrote them 3+ days ago. Also I remember a poor review being posted under the Reiss Leah coat and now its vanished... Odd.



I thought there was a lack of reviews as it was taking so long for your items to actually ship. I have not written any reviews this year


----------



## Lily's Mom

sabrunka said:


> Anyone else finding that in general, a lot of items they are getting are pretty poor in quality? The only items I've been 100% good with are socks, underwear and a couple shoes/pieces of clothing.  The rest just seem poorly made.  I know that a lot of these items are made just for the anniversary sale (and it's obvious when you google the style name and nothing comes up except for on nordstrom).  But that isn't an excuse to make poor quality items! You'd think that store-exclusive items would be made well, so it's a bit of a disappointment.  I feel bad too that I'll end up returning probably 50-70% of the items I got due to quality or crappy fit.


I can’t say I’ve been unhappy with the quality of any of the items I have purchased except for one treasure and bond top. My issues on items I’m returning are really due to sizing issues.  Everything I’m keeping so far I am really happy with and will use. Of course I’m still waiting on some outstanding items to ship…….


----------



## jaschultze

Has anyone done "curbside return"? Is it better to go directly into the store or did this work out well for you? I'm going to a store (about 2 hours away) today and will have an armload.


----------



## AbbytheBT

nsl said:


> When were we supposed to receive our $10 note for picking up instore?


I received mine in my Nordy acct the day after shopping online and my first purchase (7/16) - Nothing for the five additional purchases for instore pickup since then - lol


----------



## rutabaga

nikki626 said:


> I thought there was a lack of reviews as it was taking so long for your items to actually ship. I have not written any reviews this year


What I dislike is if the item is OOS, you can’t leave a review. I think if you submit a review while the item is sold out, the review will eventually show up if the item comes back in stock but it’s not helpful for those of us who are stalking popbacks. If the reviews for the Reiss coat continued to come in even when it’s OOS, it could help potential buyers in terms of figuring out sizing and whether it’s worth continuing to hunt for it or to give up.


----------



## KGracr22

jaschultze said:


> Has anyone done "curbside return"? Is it better to go directly into the store or did this work out well for you? I'm going to a store (about 2 hours away) today and will have an armload.


I've done these for the past year, they're pretty easy, sometimes they take a while to come out to your car if they're busy. I had a lot last week, the guy had to call for backup. Just make sure everything is organized by order with the packing slip or a printout of your email to avoid them missing anything. The receipts they send after are vague at times, the last one had the longer product numbers (not the store product numbers) and no photos so it was hard to identify what exactly was returned. It will take about an hour or so to get your receipt so double check it and follow up that day if needed.


----------



## JoesGirl

sabrunka said:


> Anyone else finding that in general, a lot of items they are getting are pretty poor in quality? The only items I've been 100% good with are socks, underwear and a couple shoes/pieces of clothing.  The rest just seem poorly made.  I know that a lot of these items are made just for the anniversary sale (and it's obvious when you google the style name and nothing comes up except for on nordstrom).  But that isn't an excuse to make poor quality items! You'd think that store-exclusive items would be made well, so it's a bit of a disappointment.  I feel bad too that I'll end up returning probably 50-70% of the items I got due to quality or crappy fit.



I would have to agree 100% and I was afraid that was the direction they were going when I took some of the surveys they have on the Advisory Board thing.   I made sure to comment I’d rather see quality then pieces I’d replace after a season. I didn’t buy one pair of shoes this season, no jackets (well the Reiss, but from what I hear it’ll be going back.  U have yet to receive it.) I did buy a couple pairs of jeans, two shirts from BP which I was surprised by, the fabric is so soft, some items in beauty.   I will say I ordered a Vince belted wool cardigan coat that I was able to try on in the store in an XL and it was beautiful and the quality was there. It wasn’t in the sale but on clearance for 60% off  so I ordered my size online.  It’s shipped so I’m excited for that.  Outside of that I bought this with my notes because it made me smile the second I saw it.


----------



## JoesGirl

Here’s the Vince Coat I was talking about.


----------



## JoesGirl

Ok so I forgot about this piece, I ordered the first day for Ambassadors and just received it yesterday.  I LOVE it.  I wish they offered more colors, specifically camel.  But it’s really nice and I know I’ll wear it a lot.  With shorts, jeans, anything really.  I bought a small and it fits perfectly.


----------



## rutabaga

JoesGirl said:


> Here’s the Vince Coat I was talking about.


I was eyeing this! Glad to hear you like it. Unfortunately my size is OOS.


----------



## JoesGirl

rutabaga said:


> I was eyeing this! Glad to hear you like it. Unfortunately my size is OOS.


I wasn’t sure about the belt when I saw it online but in person this coat has a great drape, it isn’t stiff or structured at all so I would just tie the belt behind and let it hang or take it off all together.  I will say I even considered buying the XL and rolling up the sleeves.  It was that cool, I just loved it.


----------



## nikki626

JoesGirl said:


> Here’s the Vince Coat I was talking about.



I look at the Vince sale section here and there and saw that and thought WOW but I'm terrified of that color.  It is so light...


----------



## LittleStar88

sabrunka said:


> Anyone else finding that in general, a lot of items they are getting are pretty poor in quality? The only items I've been 100% good with are socks, underwear and a couple shoes/pieces of clothing.  The rest just seem poorly made.  I know that a lot of these items are made just for the anniversary sale (and it's obvious when you google the style name and nothing comes up except for on nordstrom).  But that isn't an excuse to make poor quality items! You'd think that store-exclusive items would be made well, so it's a bit of a disappointment.  I feel bad too that I'll end up returning probably 50-70% of the items I got due to quality or crappy fit.



I don't think the quality is poor, per se. But definitely many items are made specifically for the sale (I am looking at you, Zella, Treasure & Bond, etc...) and the quality is aligned to the price more so than full-priced items in many cases.

I feel like I buy a ton and end up sending quite a bit back because of fit issues which I think can fall under the quality category.


----------



## JoesGirl

nikki626 said:


> I look at the Vince sale section here and there and saw that and thought WOW but I'm terrified of that color.  It is so light...


LOL! I totally get it.  we can alway dry clean it, right? I am certainly not too careful when I’m out and about but I don’t really go out and about much but for work and the occasional dinner.


----------



## JetGirl216

sabrunka said:


> Anyone else finding that in general, a lot of items they are getting are pretty poor in quality? The only items I've been 100% good with are socks, underwear and a couple shoes/pieces of clothing.  The rest just seem poorly made.  I know that a lot of these items are made just for the anniversary sale (and it's obvious when you google the style name and nothing comes up except for on nordstrom).  But that isn't an excuse to make poor quality items! You'd think that store-exclusive items would be made well, so it's a bit of a disappointment.  I feel bad too that I'll end up returning probably 50-70% of the items I got due to quality or crappy fit.


I think I’ve gotten lucky so far with this year’s sale. The quality of the clothing pieces I’ve gotten have been nice.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## lovemyrescues

sabrunka said:


> Anyone else finding that in general, a lot of items they are getting are pretty poor in quality? The only items I've been 100% good with are socks, underwear and a couple shoes/pieces of clothing.  The rest just seem poorly made.  I know that a lot of these items are made just for the anniversary sale (and it's obvious when you google the style name and nothing comes up except for on nordstrom).  But that isn't an excuse to make poor quality items! You'd think that store-exclusive items would be made well, so it's a bit of a disappointment.  I feel bad too that I'll end up returning probably 50-70% of the items I got due to quality or crappy fit.


I have been pretty happy with my purchases so far.


----------



## lovemyrescues

sabrunka said:


> Also.. Is looks like Nordstrom is removing reviews? That or something is glitching. I  wrote a few poor reviews for some items and they have not been loaded even though I wrote them 3+ days ago. Also I remember a poor review being posted under the Reiss Leah coat and now its vanished... Odd.


I wrote some reviews last week and 2 of them were 3 stars and another mentioned a product being itchy. All up there still.


----------



## JetGirl216

Anyone still have an order pending (“Getting Ready”)? I saw the Vince Camuto Tweed Jacket briefly pop-up on the website and purchased it. I still think they might cancel it though since stock is so limited


----------



## Susies71

3 items
 1)the bdg flannel shirt I love, but I think I need to size down to medium & of course OOS.
 2) the free people sweater I wanted from day 1.  This thing is huge & heavy in a medium, returning 
 3)saw this adidas hoodie on an influencer I follow, the sleeves are darling & not even pointed out online!  Really cute, but not sure if keeping, SOFT!
Please excuse my mess!


----------



## nikki626

LittleStar88 said:


> I don't think the quality is poor, per se. But definitely many items are made specifically for the sale (I am looking at you, Zella, Treasure & Bond, etc...) and the quality is aligned to the price more so than full-priced items in many cases.
> 
> I feel like I buy a ton and end up sending quite a bit back because of fit issues which I think can fall under the quality category.


Most of the items I have sent back were due to fit and non-flattering on my frame and body type.  There has been like one or two things that I was like will this hold up or the material was meh.  The things that I have decided to keep seem to be good quality but you never know until you wash and wear them.  

I didn't by any accessories this year, no scarves or purchases, no jewelry.

I find there are a lot of items I already have or have something similar so I feel like I don't need a duplicate so I have purchased less this year because of that reason.


----------



## nikki626

Susies71 said:


> 3 items
> 1)the bdg flannel shirt I love, but I think I need to size down to medium & od course OOS.
> 2) the free people sweater I wanted from day 1.  This thing is huge & heavy in a medium, returning
> 3)saw this affidavit hoodie on an influencer I follow, the sleeves are darling & not even pointed out online!  Really cute, but not sure if keeping, SOFT!
> Please excuse my mess!
> 
> View attachment 5144808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144809
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144810



That tub looks like it provides many restful peaceful times after long weeks.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

So I finally got my first order in. The zella amazing crew neck. I have last years and ordered the blue and pink this year. The blue feel like normal and the pink has a tech material to the outside.

Also ordered the Caslon Miller boot. Runs large and the back flap came off when I pulled on it to get the boot on.

on a weird note, this was also in my box


----------



## rebk

hollieplus2 said:


> So I finally got my first order in. The zella amazing crew neck. I have last years and ordered the blue and pink this year. The blue feel like normal and the pink has a tech material to the outside.
> 
> Also ordered the Caslon Miller boot. Runs large and the back flap came off when I pulled on it to get the boot on.
> 
> on a weird note, this was also in my box
> 
> View attachment 5144822



Okay....that made me laugh out loud!!!


----------



## CentralTimeZone

rebk said:


> Okay....that made me laugh out loud!!!


Lol I’m so confused. My box was sealed. Is this something they sell in their restaurant? It was not refrigerated so I have to throw it out but that was a fun surprise. Lol

I think I’m going to return the zella sweatshirt in pink. I think that material runs a little smaller and I’m not sure I like the fabric. It seems like it would get stained rather easily. Disappointed as I like the color but it’s just not the same


----------



## sabrunka

hollieplus2 said:


> So I finally got my first order in. The zella amazing crew neck. I have last years and ordered the blue and pink this year. The blue feel like normal and the pink has a tech material to the outside.
> 
> Also ordered the Caslon Miller boot. Runs large and the back flap came off when I pulled on it to get the boot on.
> 
> on a weird note, this was also in my box
> 
> View attachment 5144822



Oh dear... As tempting as it may be, I dont recommend eating it  That is SO random, how can that even happen lmao.


----------



## Annisalelover

Just a comment about quality.  I buy Zella leggings at every anni sale.  I found the ones I bought this year (black cropped) are the same in thickness and quality as the ones I bought 2 years ago.  However, I do buy one size larger than I need to because I hate to fight with my clothes, especially in the morning when I tend to work out!  . I find that that the leggings always stay up at the waist.  Just my experience…


----------



## pixiejenna

hollieplus2 said:


> So I finally got my first order in. The zella amazing crew neck. I have last years and ordered the blue and pink this year. The blue feel like normal and the pink has a tech material to the outside.
> 
> Also ordered the Caslon Miller boot. Runs large and the back flap came off when I pulled on it to get the boot on.
> 
> on a weird note, this was also in my box
> 
> View attachment 5144822



Some poor employee is probably wondering where their lunch went lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

So I got a pair of silk pants which I feel like they run a tad big and I could probably size down. But more importantly they’re way too long. I feel like nearly a foot too long for me. I have never owned silk pants and wonder if it would be worth it to get them hemmed or am I better off just doing a return. I’m afraid that if they hem they they might botch it and not look right.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-signature-wide-leg-stretch-silk-pants/5816787


----------



## Susies71

I had a fulfillment employee badge in my big box!  I think they get so busy, stuff happens LOL


----------



## bunnylou

hollieplus2 said:


> So I finally got my first order in. The zella amazing crew neck. I have last years and ordered the blue and pink this year. The blue feel like normal and the pink has a tech material to the outside.
> 
> Also ordered the Caslon Miller boot. Runs large and the back flap came off when I pulled on it to get the boot on.
> 
> on a weird note, this was also in my box
> 
> View attachment 5144822



Hahaha oh no—think someone is missing part of their lunch!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## HeatherGrace

vt2159 said:


> I got these in the white/gold and black. I tried them on again after reading your post to pay attention to my heel. My heel kind of comes up when I walk but only a little bit and nowhere near it slipping out of the shoe. I bought my true size 6.5. I also have other platform sneakers that are the same. Maybe it’s the laces on yours?


Thank you! I’ll try lacing them differently.


----------



## HeatherGrace

Susies71 said:


> I had a fulfillment employee badge in my big box!  I think they get so busy, stuff happens LOL


Oh that poor employee must have felt like they were loosing their mind trying to find where it went! Lol!


----------



## titania029

Did it smell bad? how crazy!



hollieplus2 said:


> So I finally got my first order in. The zella amazing crew neck. I have last years and ordered the blue and pink this year. The blue feel like normal and the pink has a tech material to the outside.
> 
> Also ordered the Caslon Miller boot. Runs large and the back flap came off when I pulled on it to get the boot on.
> 
> on a weird note, this was also in my box
> 
> View attachment 5144822


----------



## vt2159

Susies71 said:


> 3 items
> 1)the bdg flannel shirt I love, but I think I need to size down to medium & of course OOS.
> 2) the free people sweater I wanted from day 1.  This thing is huge & heavy in a medium, returning
> 3)saw this adidas hoodie on an influencer I follow, the sleeves are darling & not even pointed out online!  Really cute, but not sure if keeping, SOFT!
> Please excuse my mess!


Ooooo, I love dolman sleeves on sweatshirts, that’s why I bought the Nike sweatshirts in almost every color between this year and last year. Definitely need to try these. I found it on the website and I can’t believe they don’t have a photo of the sleeves. Thanks for posting!

And dang, that FP sweater is sooo long!


----------



## rutabaga

Can Anniversary sale merch (clothing) be returned to a Rack? I’m picking up a Vince pima cotton tank dress this weekend at a NR and am wondering if I can return it to the same NR if it doesn’t work out.


----------



## vt2159

HeatherGrace said:


> Thank you! I’ll try lacing them differently.


Mine came laced up like these. I want to say the black pair laces were a bit tight, so I couldn’t put my foot in. I had to loosen them from the top part first.

I’m waiting on two more pairs of these color ways to exchange them since these have a spot on them, not sure if you can see from the photo. The white has a red spot and the black has a white/grey spot - both at the top of the laces by the toes.


----------



## Landra

I purchased the Vince mules. I am very happy. They are beautiful and all leather. I purchased the nude and black


----------



## sabrunka

Landra said:


> I purchased the Vince mules. I am very happy. They are beautiful and all leather. I purchased the nude and black



Gorgeous! I was wondering about these since not many people have talked about them.


----------



## Sophia1025

I purchased the Tory Burch crossbody bag in nude however when I took a closer look at the logo, I noticed the gold had scratched off on a part of it and the silver was showing through.  This was returned right away.


----------



## englishprof

Sophia1025 said:


> I purchased the Tory Burch crossbody bag in nude however when I took a closer look at the logo, I noticed the gold had scratched off on a part of it and the silver was showing through.  This was returned right away.


Yikes!! I bought that in black, so now I'm going to take another look!!


----------



## Sophia1025

Underneath is silver so if it scratches, you will notice it.


----------



## englishprof

Sophia1025 said:


> Underneath is silver so if it scratches, you will notice it.


Thanks for your keen eye


----------



## Denise Lemoine

My big order from last Friday is still "getting ready".  I'm wondering how many things are going to be cancelled on me.  The Hydro Flask bottle I ordered was canceled.  This is getting annoying.  I'm wondering if I'll even get them before the sale opens up to the general public.


----------



## HavPlenty

Susies71 said:


> 3 items
> 1)the bdg flannel shirt I love, but I think I need to size down to medium & of course OOS.
> 2) the free people sweater I wanted from day 1.  This thing is huge & heavy in a medium, returning
> 3)saw this adidas hoodie on an influencer I follow, the sleeves are darling & not even pointed out online!  Really cute, but not sure if keeping, SOFT!
> Please excuse my mess!
> 
> View attachment 5144808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144809
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144810


Oh my god I can't see anything but your big beautiful bathroom.


----------



## cmm62

I was able to re-snag the pendelton pillows and love them - great quality, colors and very "fluffy". Recommend if they come back in stock. Waiting for a few key things to ship/arrive, definitely have to be patient this year!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## vt2159

Did anyone try these on and can provide some thoughts? I’ve never own anything in this brand, but really liking the look of them. There’s none in the stores by me for me to see them in person and try.

TIMBERLAND Courmayeur Valley Chelsea Boot 
TIMBERLAND Courmayeur Valley Chelsea Boot


----------



## Annisalelover

Landra said:


> I purchased the Vince mules. I am very happy. They are beautiful and all leather. I purchased the nude and black


Those are beautiful.  Oh boy, I will have to check for my size!


----------



## VSOP

vt2159 said:


> Did anyone try these on and can provide some thoughts? I’ve never own anything in this brand, but really liking the look of them. There’s none in the stores by me for me to see them in person and try.
> View attachment 5144956



I bought these, will be here on Tue. Can you let you know and take pics.


----------



## mamashosh

rutabaga said:


> Can Anniversary sale merch (clothing) be returned to a Rack? I’m picking up a Vince pima cotton tank dress this weekend at a NR and am wondering if I can return it to the same NR if it doesn’t work out.




Yes, they removed that option for a while, but I have done two returns so far to the Rack of anniversary sale items.  That store is closer to my house and has much more parking availability.


----------



## bagconfusion

Uhhh I have a question I’m kinda embarrassed to ask, so I did that thing where you order stuff and then look again and wait for more stuff to restock and order more. Well, on my Nordstrom card it gave me a limit and I exceeded it but it still let me go through with the order(maybe because it’s processing some of it still so it wasn’t charged yet?) now im wondering if anyone else has done that and what happened :x I saw that really nice cardigan coat I think by Vince finally in my size in a color I’m fine with and rushed to check out.


----------



## Landra

sabrunka said:


> Gorgeous! I was wondering about these since not many people have talked about them.


They are also very comfortable 
This was my big splurge


----------



## Susies71

nikki626 said:


> That tub looks like it provides many restful peaceful times after long weeks.


Thank you!


----------



## Susies71

HavPlenty said:


> Oh my god I can't see anything but your big beautiful bathroom.


Thank you


----------



## vt2159

bagconfusion said:


> Uhhh I have a question I’m kinda embarrassed to ask, so I did that thing where you order stuff and then look again and wait for more stuff to restock and order more. Well, on my Nordstrom card it gave me a limit and I exceeded it but it still let me go through with the order(maybe because it’s processing some of it still so it wasn’t charged yet?) now im wondering if anyone else has done that and what happened :x I saw that really nice cardigan coat I think by Vince finally in my size in a color I’m fine with and rushed to check out.


It’s happened to me before and I reacted the same way. It should be okay, though after a certain amount over your limit, you won’t be able to use your card anymore. I’m not sure what that limit is, or whether you want to call customer service to ask. In my case, I returned whatever I didn’t want ASAP and also paid some of that amount so my spending was closer or below my limit. I’ve never had the items canceled because I was over my limit. It’s only happened to me a couple times and all during the NAS.


----------



## pixiejenna

vt2159 said:


> Did anyone try these on and can provide some thoughts? I’ve never own anything in this brand, but really liking the look of them. There’s none in the stores by me for me to see them in person and try.
> View attachment 5144956



I was also hoping to see them in store to be able to try them on, neither of the two locations that I went too had them.



VSOP said:


> I bought these, will be here on Tue. Can you let you know and take pics.



Could you let us know about the width? My main hesitation to try these since I can’t try them on is they will be too narrow for my wide feet. I usually get lace up 8.5w in their brand but since this is a slip on boot I wonder if going up a half size would help or not.


----------



## mgrant

JetGirl216 said:


> Anyone still have an order pending (“Getting Ready”)? I saw the Vince Camuto Tweed Jacket briefly pop-up on the website and purchased it. I still think they might cancel it though since stock is so limited


Still semi-stalking that same blazer - I haven't seen it pop up in ANY sizes, so you got lucky! I'll give it a few more days and let it go. Blazers can be tricky for me anyway.

All of my initial orders have come in, but I did order the North Face fleece lined leggings 3 days ago, and those are still "getting ready". They've been in and out of stock in my size since, so who knows what'll happen.

I've been stalking a pair of Paige jeans that sold out in all sizes like the first day of the sale. Magically 2 days ago, ONE pair that happened to be my size popped up and I grabbed it. I thought for sure it would cancel, but I just got the notification today that it shipped.

There's truly no rhyme or reason for the order that things are shipping out.


----------



## VSOP

The most frustrating part is not being able to add OOS items to your wishlist to stalk for pop ups.


----------



## rebk

Sophia1025 said:


> I purchased the Tory Burch crossbody bag in nude however when I took a closer look at the logo, I noticed the gold had scratched off on a part of it and the silver was showing through.  This was returned right away.



Good to know. I just checked mine, which arrived yesterday. No scratches, but it did not come wrapped in a felt bag or even tissue. Just a plain clear plastic bag. So, I can see how it could've easily gotten scratched. And the tag had been ripped off and stuck in the purse. Kinda weird.


----------



## Westie lover

hollieplus2 said:


> So I finally got my first order in. The zella amazing crew neck. I have last years and ordered the blue and pink this year. The blue feel like normal and the pink has a tech material to the outside.
> 
> Also ordered the Caslon Miller boot. Runs large and the back flap came off when I pulled on it to get the boot on.
> 
> on a weird note, this was also in my box
> 
> View attachment 5144822



I get the pulled pork from Whole Foods and it’s good BUT never received through the mail. What is going on in the warehouse? I am a bit alarmed by some of the order mixups especially the ones involving expensive jewelry. My local store had very little. I finally got there yesterday but I was likely too late in the sale. They offered to order for me but I think they are overwhelmed on every level. A sincere thank you to all who have posted. It’s helped me make more informed decisions!


----------



## englishprof

rebk said:


> Good to know. I just checked mine, which arrived yesterday. No scratches, but it did not come wrapped in a felt bag or even tissue. Just a plain clear plastic bag. So, I can see how it could've easily gotten scratched. And the tag had been ripped off and stuck in the purse. Kinda weird.


That's just how mine arrived, and I agree with the "kinda weird." I'm surprised it didn't include a dust bag.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Westie lover

LittleStar88 said:


> I don't think the quality is poor, per se. But definitely many items are made specifically for the sale (I am looking at you, Zella, Treasure & Bond, etc...) and the quality is aligned to the price more so than full-priced items in many cases.
> 
> I feel like I buy a ton and end up sending quite a bit back because of fit issues which I think can fall under the quality category.



I agree that many items are made for the sale and pricing is aligned. What I’m wrestling with is figuring out if I am better waiting for regular priced merchandise to get marked down or stalking OOS items.


----------



## mamashosh

I agree that the zella pink sweatshirt felt techy on the outside (but soft on the inside). I sent mine back as I wanted it for loungewear not working out and the feel was wrong.


----------



## lovemyrescues

mamashosh said:


> I agree that the zella pink sweatshirt felt techy on the outside (but soft on the inside). I sent mine back as I wanted it for loungewear not working out and the feel was wrong.


I just received the blue one today. I think it’s very pretty and comfortable just like the grey one I bought. I plan on using them during the fall and winter when heading to and from my pilates classes. So soft inside.


----------



## nikki626

one more tracking email received... two items in box... 6 items still outstanding.  i am on an emotional rollercoaster with this sale..LOL... we are going on a little trip this weekend and I'm not going to look at my emails at all until Sunday night... yeah right.... who am i kidding...me on my phone with no emails..


----------



## rutabaga

Honestly I’m not surprised with the shipping mix/screwups. I imagine retail is facing hiring challenges similar to those in the restaurant industry. It seems like everyone’s hiring and there’s few applicants due to stimulus money or relocations or whatever. I wouldn’t be surprised if Nordstrom hired temp employees to help out with the increased order volume and they’re newish to their jobs. That pulled pork is funny but also sad. I wonder if someone was finishing up packing orders intending to heat it up soon on their lunch break but it got scooped up with the merchandise and packed up with the rest of the order. I don’t delete anything off of my wishlist until it shows up on my doorstep in good condition, in case I get sent the wrong or damaged item. NR recently sent me a dress covered in blonde hair and gold glitter. It looked like someone went to a party in the dress and reattached the tags and returned it (the paper tags were knotted around the inside tag). No one in my household has blonde hair so it was kinda ick wondering what the previous buyer did in the dress...the NR cashier had to damage it out so it wouldn’t get accidentally sold again


----------



## rutabaga

rutabaga said:


> I noticed reviews disappear when the item is OOS. Sometimes they reappear when the item comes back into stock.



Hmm I am wrong about this bc one of the items I’m stalking is OOS but the review is still up and you can write a review for it. @sabrunka, I saw the review on the Reiss coat too, so I know it was there!


----------



## rutabaga

Westie lover said:


> I agree that many items are made for the sale and pricing is aligned. What I’m wrestling with is figuring out if I am better waiting for regular priced merchandise to get marked down or stalking OOS items.


I think there are designer deals to be had at twice the discount... right before the anniversary sale things were going for 40-60% off retail, vs. 20-40% for the anniversary sale. Sometimes I feel like I have blinders on during the sale and have to remind myself NAS isn’t the only game in town.


----------



## KathrynS

Finally tried on everything that I picked up last Saturday. I had been waiting for my full order to arrive but since that’s MIA, dove in. 

Loved pretty much everything of course! My faves are the oncloud charcoal/rose and the Marc Fisher Padmia boots

Was able to reorder 3 of my 5 lost items, 2 for store pickup so I’ll make another trek out there tomorrow.

Have one additional item in transit (usps). Two popbacks in getting ready and two items that are not shipping until the 6th.

And then I can be done!!


----------



## pixiejenna

rutabaga said:


> Honestly I’m not surprised with the shipping mix/screwups. I imagine retail is facing hiring challenges similar to those in the restaurant industry. It seems like everyone’s hiring and there’s few applicants due to stimulus money or relocations or whatever. I wouldn’t be surprised if Nordstrom hired temp employees to help out with the increased order volume and they’re newish to their jobs. That pulled pork is funny but also sad. I wonder if someone was finishing up packing orders intending to heat it up soon on their lunch break but it got scooped up with the merchandise and packed up with the rest of the order. I don’t delete anything off of my wishlist until it shows up on my doorstep in good condition, in case I get sent the wrong or damaged item. NR recently sent me a dress covered in blonde hair and gold glitter. It looked like someone went to a party in the dress and reattached the tags and returned it (the paper tags were knotted around the inside tag). No one in my household has blonde hair so it was kinda ick wondering what the previous buyer did in the dress...the NR cashier had to damage it out so it wouldn’t get accidentally sold again



Ugg this is the worst I hate it when this happens. Honestly if the item is visibly worn it shouldn’t be allowed to return unless it’s genuinely defective. I don’t know why people think that this is acceptable behavior.


----------



## AbbytheBT

Today I picked up these Ray Bans in light brown as well as the Nike Vintage Court shoes in light dew:


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/ray-ban-50mm-cat-eye-sunglasses/5442322
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nike-court-vintage-premium-sneaker-women/5714194
		


Plus various workout clothes for the husband to try on. 
The vintage court shoes reminded me of my first real Nike sport shoes I had for basketball in high school - lol


----------



## AtlantaJ

So before seeing comments here I didn't realize Nordstrom carried Bombas which I have always wanted to try.  Is there any chance the 6 pack will come back in stock?  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bombas-...tes&sp_source=rakuten&sp_campaign=oGj7akNVsTg


----------



## Teagaggle

lovemyrescues said:


> I just received the blue one today. I think it’s very pretty and comfortable just like the grey one I bought. I plan on using them during the fall and winter when heading to and from my pilates classes. So soft inside.


I got black & pink. Outside material just not as I had hoped. Wonder why blue is different. I'm keeping as I do like the interior coziness & think this material (at least on the black one) will repel lint more.


----------



## mcb100

carolswin said:


> I received the https://www.nordstrom.com/s/zella-peaceful-relaxed-pullover/5825653 in green today. Meh. Will probably return. It's soft, and flow-y with fitted arms but a dolman (I guess) sleeve? The kind that hangs low under the armpit? I don't know if its me and my new covid pounds or the cut of clothes this year but I can not find shirts that hang right this year. It's like oversized but short and if you size up to get long enough then it's way too oversized..... Is it only me? Maybe I'm just ordering everything in the wrong size. But at least I won't have a huge bill come August.



Right?? I couldn't agree more. The new style of tops/clothing from many, many brands is short. It might be flowy but in length, it's short. I don't know why the designers are all hopping on this trend but multiple tops I have received (not just from nordstrom) in the mail are now fitting this way-- they fit decently on top and through the waist but the length of the top is way too short. 

Mind you, I am 4'11 (not even 5 feet tall) so I can't imagine the struggle with this new trend for taller ladies. I am not considered to be overweight or anything (I am maybe a size 6 or smaller after having my child), but I am a mother and in a different phase of my life--which means, while I am not fat, I don't want to walk around in a crop top and especially not to wear to work. I just don't get this new trend.


----------



## tenfeetz

mgrant said:


> Still semi-stalking that same blazer - I haven't seen it pop up in ANY sizes, so you got lucky! I'll give it a few more days and let it go. Blazers can be tricky for me anyway.
> 
> All of my initial orders have come in, but I did order the North Face fleece lined leggings 3 days ago, and those are still "getting ready". They've been in and out of stock in my size since, so who knows what'll happen.
> 
> I've been stalking a pair of Paige jeans that sold out in all sizes like the first day of the sale. Magically 2 days ago, ONE pair that happened to be my size popped up and I grabbed it. I thought for sure it would cancel, but I just got the notification today that it shipped.
> 
> There's truly no rhyme or reason for the order that things are shipping out.


Was that the paige sarah? I ordered a pair when it popped up two days ago but it hasnt shipped


----------



## carolswin

I just got a cancellation for a mens traditional white button down from my midnight Friday order last week. Is that the weirdest thing or what? I wondered why it didn't make the order when it finally shipped yesterday, but to wait a week to cancel is odd to me. The plain white one was the one my husband really needed too, dang it.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## RhiannonMR

Still waiting on the majority of my order from last Friday(7/16). Two items are listed as shipping later, but the other stuff should ship! Just a bit frustrated that an order from last week is hung up in 'getting ready' status like that. I had an order I placed on 7/18 cancel just today. Bummer. I have 3 other small orders in 'getting ready' status and I am just about done with it. Every order I've placed for the Bombas socks has canceled on me.


----------



## mgrant

tenfeetz said:


> Was that the paige sarah? I ordered a pair when it popped up two days ago but it hasnt shipped


Yep, the Sarah Slim fit straight leg. I audibly gasped when my size popped up. I hope yours ships!


----------



## CentralTimeZone

lovemyrescues said:


> I just received the blue one today. I think it’s very pretty and comfortable just like the grey one I bought. I plan on using them during the fall and winter when heading to and from my pilates classes. So soft inside.


I got both colors and the blue is definitely the more cotton material on the outside. Keeping the blue and returning the pink.


----------



## JoesGirl

OMG the Reiss coat arrived and I don‘t hate it.   I mean I don’t love it yet either.  I want to get the wrinkles out and see how I like it when I’m dressed.  I bought an eight and it fits.  I’m regularly a 10, or a 12.  I have a 12 ready to arrive on Tuesday.  I’m wondering if I’ll like the fit of the 12 better.  Hmmmm.


----------



## Michelle1x

Yes I believe most clothing is declining in quality except the very high end, and those items are increasing in price.
Its not just Nordstrom.

The place I see it most (for me) is cashmere.  I recently found an unworn 20 year old Charter Club (Macy's) cashmere sweater in my closet.  I couldn't believe the quality and thickness of the material, esp for a mid-price item.
Today's cashmere sweaters are thinner, and they often feel more like wool.

Ironically, I find the best cashmere sweaters today to be Nordstrom Signature.  Those are still really nice.
I wanted this in the NAS but they removed it from the sale for some reason.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-signature-cable-crewneck-cashmere-sweater/5862931
		


If you want a Burberry cashmere coat- these are presumably pretty nice- those now cost $3250.  YIKES.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-kensington-cashmere-trench-coat/5728417
		





sabrunka said:


> Anyone else finding that in general, a lot of items they are getting are pretty poor in quality? The only items I've been 100% good with are socks, underwear and a couple shoes/pieces of clothing.  The rest just seem poorly made.  I know that a lot of these items are made just for the anniversary sale (and it's obvious when you google the style name and nothing comes up except for on nordstrom).  But that isn't an excuse to make poor quality items! You'd think that store-exclusive items would be made well, so it's a bit of a disappointment.  I feel bad too that I'll end up returning probably 50-70% of the items I got due to quality or crappy fit.


----------



## llogie

Bernardo faux fur jacket.  Shiny black with interesting details and textures.


----------



## Michelle1x

bagconfusion said:


> Uhhh I have a question I’m kinda embarrassed to ask, so I did that thing where you order stuff and then look again and wait for more stuff to restock and order more. Well, on my Nordstrom card it gave me a limit and I exceeded it but it still let me go through with the order(maybe because it’s processing some of it still so it wasn’t charged yet?) now im wondering if anyone else has done that and what happened :x I saw that really nice cardigan coat I think by Vince finally in my size in a color I’m fine with and rushed to check out.



Nothing happens, they will bill you for the amount over your limit in your next bill though.  Say you are over by $500 and your normal billing cycle payment is $100- your bill will be for $500.


----------



## KittyRN

I received the P448 in glitter today!  I love them.  Some say they’re too pink.  They are a mix of black and pink glitter with a leopard tab on the back. There was a plain version that’s sold out.  I have several pairs of Vintage Havana that are plain.  I’m excited to wear these blingy shoes!  Very comfy whole sizes only.  I’m 6.5-7 and the 37 is great.  

P448 John Glitter Low Top Sneaker


----------



## unusual

sabrunka said:


> Gorgeous! I was wondering about these since not many people have talked about them.



Vince makes such great shoes! I think the Vince Cabria zip boots are probably my favorite buy of the Anniversary Sale this year. Haven't seen a soul review them yet.


----------



## unusual

Westie lover said:


> I get the pulled pork from Whole Foods and it’s good BUT never received through the mail. What is going on in the warehouse? I am a bit alarmed by some of the order mixups especially the ones involving expensive jewelry. My local store had very little. I finally got there yesterday but I was likely too late in the sale. They offered to order for me but I think they are overwhelmed on every level. A sincere thank you to all who have posted. It’s helped me make more informed decisions!



Not a huge big mixup but instead of the Free People T shirt  ordered I pulled out something that looked like it would be found in a thrift store....that Free People jacket with the tattered bottom. In the grayed out black color it looked SO bad. Now the T shirt is sold out and not popping up and I have to add the stupid jacket to my massive pile of returns. First world problems.


----------



## paula3boys

So the Treasure & Bond Hooded Poncho (one size only) was sold out before I had access to the sale. I have checked every morning for restock. It wasn't available this morning but suddenly I saw it just now and bought it. It said "only a few left" but after I placed my order it now says out of stock again (black color). Has anyone tried this one and what were your thoughts if you did?


----------



## coffeecup1828

I placed an order 7 days ago for one item. I watched the item go in and out of stock at least 8 times...no movement on my order (“getting ready”). I decided to place a duplicate order when the same item came in stock again. Guess which order just shipped? The order I placed yesterday. The other one is still “getting ready.” Getting ready for what, I don’t know. It could have learned to dance a tango by now.


Anyway I recommend duplicate orders.


----------



## coffeecup1828

coffeecup1828 said:


> I placed an order 7 days ago for one item. I watched the item go in and out of stock at least 8 times...no movement on my order (“getting ready”). I decided to place a duplicate order when the same item came in stock again. Guess which order just shipped? The order I placed yesterday. The other one is still “getting ready.” Getting ready for what, I don’t know. It could have learned to dance a tango by now.
> 
> 
> Anyway I recommend duplicate orders.


Lol it knew I was talking about it...it just shipped within 5 minutes of posting this. Now I’ll have 2. Great. What sick clown is running this show.


----------



## labrat1996

Sized up on this Rails shirt to an XL and tried it on over my clothes and even then it was big. Will it shrink a bit when I wash it? I was going to wash it on cold and hang to dry since I don’t want it to shrink too much, but I am hoping it might come down a size. I love the fabric.

RAILS Hunter Button-Up Shirt


----------



## *Nikara

JoesGirl said:


> OMG the Reiss coat arrived and I don‘t hate it.   I mean I don’t love it yet either.  I want to get the wrinkles out and see how I like it when I’m dressed.  I bought an eight and it fits.  I’m regularly a 10, or a 12.  I have a 12 ready to arrive on Tuesday.  I’m wondering if I’ll like the fit of the 12 better.  Hmmmm.



The Reiss coat cancelled twice for me already and I am really contemplating if I should continue to stalk it....


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## lovemyrescues

paula3boys said:


> So the Treasure & Bond Hooded Poncho (one size only) was sold out before I had access to the sale. I have checked every morning for restock. It wasn't available this morning but suddenly I saw it just now and bought it. It said "only a few left" but after I placed my order it now says out of stock again (black color). Has anyone tried this one and what were your thoughts if you did?


This happened with a couple of items and so far they’ve shipped.


----------



## Westie lover

rutabaga said:


> I think there are designer deals to be had at twice the discount... right before the anniversary sale things were going for 40-60% off retail, vs. 20-40% for the anniversary sale. Sometimes I feel like I have blinders on during the sale and have to remind myself NAS isn’t the only game in town.



Yesterday was the first time I have stepped into a store since the pandemic began. I have been too busy with work and my priorities shifted. It’s really easy to get caught up in the hype. We start talking about the preview and sale well in advance and they fill my inbox with very tempting items. I was really looking forward to seeing merchandise in person. My local store at Pentagon City isn’t very well stocked in a normal year much less in this post pandemic world. I have been shopping this sale at this location every year for as long as I can remember. There have been lots of changes. I agree with another’s comment about being short staffed due to labor shortage. With everything going on I think most industries are facing multiple struggles. I do miss the days when they had really special items at great prices.

I’m lucky enough to live in an area with tons of boutiques walking distance from my home. Many of them like Free People, Tory Burch, Barbour, Madewell just to name a few, are always offering sales and have excellent customer service so there is no logical reason I should be tempted by the NAS. I think it represents normalcy as this something I have participated in for so many years.


----------



## bagconfusion

Too bad when you order a lot though you don’t get it all together but instead shipped individually or atleast every item I’ve bought that has been shipped is sent individually. Honestly though I can’t imagine how stressful this event is with the influx of orders and etc. like im not gonna be happy if my order is messed up but at the same time I do understand it can be very hectic probably plus if they get paid minimum wage I no doubt expect errors or people to not really care when packaging. I haven’t ordered from Nordstrom before though because I always thought it was too expensive and as a 21 year old im kinda low budget or at least I need to be but you know, I like stuff and it’s always expensive stuff. So anyways a few of my items have shipped but none of the stuff that goes out of stock fast so fingers still crossed I get those items. I gotta full work week next week though so if it comes then sadly won’t be able to return the items right away.


----------



## rutabaga

The Vince coatigan came back in stock in M so I ordered it. Would’ve preferred the S but we’ll see if it ships.

As for the Vince pima cotton dress, I agree with the reviewers who said it’s not worth the price. I bought it in pink in size M and unlike other Vince pieces, this was TTS. The fabric was soft but the shoulder straps and belt felt unsubstantial and didn’t seem to lie flat. There was some weird puckering in the rear and there was nothing special about the tailoring or drape of the dress to be $100+. I felt like I put on a juniors fast fashion dress so I skipped taking pics and returned it. It seems to be a polarizing dress, but I think this one will be 60% off around wintertime:



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vince-pima-cotton-sleeveless-dress/5914153


----------



## piosavsfan

KathrynS said:


> Finally tried on everything that I picked up last Saturday. I had been waiting for my full order to arrive but since that’s MIA, dove in.
> 
> Loved pretty much everything of course! My faves are the oncloud charcoal/rose and the Marc Fisher Padmia boots
> 
> Was able to reorder 3 of my 5 lost items, 2 for store pickup so I’ll make another trek out there tomorrow.
> 
> Have one additional item in transit (usps). Two popbacks in getting ready and two items that are not shipping until the 6th.
> 
> And then I can be done!!


I absolutely loved the color of the oncloud in charcoal/rose but the backs are so stiff that I immediately felt pain at the top of my heel. I was so sad but knew they would give me major blisters.


----------



## rutabaga

JoesGirl said:


> OMG the Reiss coat arrived and I don‘t hate it.   I mean I don’t love it yet either.  I want to get the wrinkles out and see how I like it when I’m dressed.  I bought an eight and it fits.  I’m regularly a 10, or a 12.  I have a 12 ready to arrive on Tuesday.  I’m wondering if I’ll like the fit of the 12 better.  Hmmmm.


Please post pics when you have time! I was hoping to snag a size 8 but it sounds like this coat is pretty forgiving?


----------



## leopardgirl0123

KittyRN said:


> I received the P448 in glitter today!  I love them.  Some say they’re too pink.  They are a mix of black and pink glitter with a leopard tab on the back. There was a plain version that’s sold out.  I have several pairs of Vintage Havana that are plain.  I’m excited to wear these blingy shoes!  Very comfy whole sizes only.  I’m 6.5-7 and the 37 is great.
> 
> View attachment 5145385


So cute!!  I ordered a pair after seeing them on here but they got canceled.  I’m going to keep checking for them.


----------



## coffeecup1828

piosavsfan said:


> I absolutely loved the color of the oncloud in charcoal/rose but the backs are so stiff that I immediately felt pain at the top of my heel. I was so sad but knew they would give me major blisters.


Yes learned this the hard way...I stupidly took a brand new pair as my walking shoes in Disney back in Feb. I went through an entire box of band aids for my poor heels. That said, they did break in and are now my most comfortable pair of sneakers I own.


----------



## piosavsfan

coffeecup1828 said:


> Yes learned this the hard way...I stupidly took a brand new pair as my walking shoes in Disney back in Feb. I went through an entire box of band aids for my poor heels. That said, they did break in and are now my most comfortable pair of sneakers I own.


They did seem pretty comfortable other than the heel, but I didn't want to go through the struggle of breaking them in.


----------



## bobolo

mamavuitton said:


> When are they going to restock the Reiss items and blazers from Smythe, Veronica Beard and L’Agence? I am so disappointed with the lack of inventory.


 i just looked at the smythe pieces on line   it doesnt appear up to the same quality  i was surprised


----------



## pixiejenna

leopardgirl0123 said:


> So cute!!  I ordered a pair after seeing them on here but they got canceled.  I’m going to keep checking for them.



You may have better luck in store, if they don't have it they can order them. I've noticed a few items out of stock online but in stockin store like usual.  Ugg has a leopard sock that online is OOS but wheb I went to my local store to do online returns they had over 10 pairs on the floor. And a few random shirts the same thing.


----------



## grietje

I went to the Roseville store to do my returns/exchanges. It was an easy affair.

I changed the ‘meh’ Ugg slippers to the same in the blue and a smaller size.  Much better!

Eileen Fisher Boxy open front cardigan:  exchanged small for XS and it’s a nicer fit. A bit less ‘sclumpy’.

I bought two non NAS items that were marked down - a Vince striped sweater in coastal blue and a white EF dress.

I will write that the Vince drop shoulder sweater is really lovely.  I have an everlane sweater that has a similar vibe so I didn’t get it but the fabric is soft, the color warm, and the fit relaxed but tailored


----------



## unusual

coffeecup1828 said:


> I placed an order 7 days ago for one item. I watched the item go in and out of stock at least 8 times...no movement on my order (“getting ready”). I decided to place a duplicate order when the same item came in stock again. Guess which order just shipped? The order I placed yesterday. The other one is still “getting ready.” Getting ready for what, I don’t know. It could have learned to dance a tango by now.
> 
> 
> Anyway I recommend duplicate orders.


Ugh, I started out ordering at least 5 items in 2 sizes bc of doubts. Then had two oversized Free People turtlenecks in 2 colors each sitting "getting ready" since the 14th so when a stock notification popped up I ordered again not realizing they were actually going to ship. I now have  8 GIANT  oversized sweaters to return I  swear they could be throw pillows they are that plump!

I'm still waiting for 2 Spanx bodysuits who have been nicely "getting ready" since the 15th. Debating reordering but I'll probably end up just like you The amount of returns I have are embarrassing at this point. Thank God I didn't reorder everything on my $1300 order from the first Ambassador day...that one showed "getting" ready until it showed up on my doorstep, go figure.


----------



## toujours*chic

Anyone buy this NAS Eric Javits hat? 3 times tried to buy it in blush and antique, twice cancelled each and now the blush finally shipped. Antique is still getting ready (likely will cancel.....again).

It is true that you need to keep watching and make multiple orders.


----------



## JoesGirl

rutabaga said:


> Please post pics when you have time! I was hoping to snag a size 8 but it sounds like this coat is pretty forgiving?


Will do!!


grietje said:


> Eileen Fisher Boxy open front cardigan:  exchanged small for XS and it’s a nicer fit. A bit less ‘sclumpy’.
> 
> I bought two non NAS items that were marked down - a Vince striped sweater in coastal blue and a white EF dress.
> 
> I will write that the Vince drop shoulder sweater is really lovely.  I have an everlane sweater that has a similar vibe so I didn’t get it but the fabric is soft, the color warm, and the fit relaxed but tailored



Got any links for the EF and Vince items?


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## grietje

EF cardigan
http://[URL unfurl="true"]https://www.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-fisher-boxy-open-front-cardigan/5932582[/URL]

NAS Vince sweater


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vince-drop-shoulder-sweater/5914169?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=900
		


Vince coastal blue striped sweater


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vince-stripe-crewneck-sweater/5765303?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FBrands%2FVince%2FWomen%2FClothing&fashioncolor=Blue&color=400


----------



## pursemonsoon

got my delivery today and love the sunglasses! Good coverage, wide enough fit for my slightly wider than normal noggin, and feel substantial without being too heavy.  I try not to spend too much on sunglasses ((20-50) because I have a tendency to lose them but I’ve been good for last several years so decided to splurge as this is exactly my style



pursemonsoon said:


> Stopped by my local Nordstrom for a very quick trip - picked up two items.
> 
> going to keep these near my WFH computer station to pamper In between zoom calls -
> 
> Check out the Extra Lip Tint Lip Balm Set-$58 Value from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5914004
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140056
> 
> 
> needed to refresh my hand sunscreen -
> Check out the Supergoop! Handscreen SPF 40 Sunscreen Duo-$52 Value from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/
> 
> 
> Ordered these Kate Spade sunglasses online -
> Check out the amberlynn 57mm square gradient butterfly sunglasses from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5920228
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140057


----------



## JoesGirl

grietje said:


> EF cardigan
> http://[URL unfurl="true"]https://www.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-fisher-boxy-open-front-cardigan/5932582[/URL]
> 
> NAS Vince sweater
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vince-drop-shoulder-sweater/5914169?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=900
> 
> 
> 
> Vince coastal blue striped sweater
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vince-stripe-crewneck-sweater/5765303?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FBrands%2FVince%2FWomen%2FClothing&fashioncolor=Blue&color=400


Thank you! I’ve had my eye on that Vince sweater all sale! Love it.


----------



## JetGirl216

labrat1996 said:


> Sized up on this Rails shirt to an XL and tried it on over my clothes and even then it was big. Will it shrink a bit when I wash it? I was going to wash it on cold and hang to dry since I don’t want it to shrink too much, but I am hoping it might come down a size. I love the fabric.
> 
> View attachment 5145419


I purchased one last year in the White/Peony color in my true size. It can shrink slightly at first, but I usually wash in cold water or delicate and tumble dry low. Still fits great!


----------



## rebk

coffeecup1828 said:


> Lol it knew I was talking about it...it just shipped within 5 minutes of posting this. Now I’ll have 2. Great. What sick clown is running this show.



I am wondering the same thing...what clown is running this show? I did what you did, but with the Almond shower oil. That said both of mine have not shipped (although not cancelled...yet). I can't figure out why things seem to be stuck in "getting ready" status for days. In the past, I've tried expedited shipping, but that doesn't always work. I've tried calling them and sometimes, even tho the CS rep says she can't do anything, an hour after that call my item gets shipped. I've watched items from over a week ago sit in getting ready status and then slowly, one by one get cancelled. And then you have to decide if you want to play the stalking game, which sometimes works and sometimes doesn't. There doesn't seem to be a rhyme or reason to how things ship. Or if there is I haven't been able to figure it out.


----------



## rebk

Westie lover said:


> Yesterday was the first time I have stepped into a store since the pandemic began. I have been too busy with work and my priorities shifted. It’s really easy to get caught up in the hype. We start talking about the preview and sale well in advance and they fill my inbox with very tempting items. I was really looking forward to seeing merchandise in person. My local store at Pentagon City isn’t very well stocked in a normal year much less in this post pandemic world. I have been shopping this sale at this location every year for as long as I can remember. There have been lots of changes. I agree with another’s comment about being short staffed due to labor shortage. With everything going on I think most industries are facing multiple struggles. I do miss the days when they had really special items at great prices.
> 
> I’m lucky enough to live in an area with tons of boutiques walking distance from my home. Many of them like Free People, Tory Burch, Barbour, Madewell just to name a few, are always offering sales and have excellent customer service so there is no logical reason I should be tempted by the NAS. I think it represents normalcy as this something I have participated in for so many years.



This is true for me as well. I shop this sale because I have for years and it feels normal in a world that can feel out of sorts. I don't live near a lot of department stores (the nearest Nordstrom is 60 miles away) or boutiques, but I have Shoprunner which gives me free two-day shipping and free returns to a lot of stores like Saks, Neiman Marcus, Bloomingdales, and some of the boutiques like Vince and Tory Burch. But I still like this sale and sometimes I do get caught in the hype and buy things that I wonder after I bought them what was I thinking? (I don't do studded and pointed heels. Ever.) And I love the comments on this forum. They're helpful and informative and sometimes just out right funny. So I'll probably continue to shop the NAS in some form because it still is kind of fun and sometimes kind of wacky.


----------



## nightatthemoxie

Anyone get the BFD CozyChic drape rib cardigan that ties? On the fence about this one & wondering about the quality.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/barefoot-dreams-cozychic-drape-rib-cardigan/5923483?origin=wishlist-personal


----------



## carolswin

nightatthemoxie said:


> Anyone get the BFD CozyChic drape rib cardigan that ties? On the fence about this one & wondering about the quality.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/barefoot-dreams-cozychic-drape-rib-cardigan/5923483?origin=wishlist-personal


I got this last year when they ran it as one of the daily deals. The quality was the same on that one and I loved the concept of it, but the tie was too high for me. It was right on the rib cage (you an see it's a pretty high tie on the model), and you can't adjust it because its sewn in. I wore it last year mostly tied behind and a couple of weeks ago finally cut the tie out so I could still get some use out of the sweater.

Edited to say: After looking at last years listing it says the belt was removable (it wasn't) and this years is attached. So who knows, but quality was as good as years past.


----------



## titania029

Did anyone get any of the Rails pajamas? I have been stalking this one for a while now, it has been sold out in all sizes for most of the time I was checking. Wondering if they are worth the price.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/rails-kellen-front-button-short-pajama-set/6266618?origin=wishlist-personal


----------



## nightatthemoxie

carolswin said:


> I got this last year when they ran it as one of the daily deals. The quality was the same on that one and I loved the concept of it, but the tie was too high for me. It was right on the rib cage (you an see it's a pretty high tie on the model), and you can't adjust it because its sewn in. I wore it last year mostly tied behind and a couple of weeks ago finally cut the tie out so I could still get some use out of the sweater.
> 
> Edited to say: After looking at last years listing it says the belt was removable (it wasn't) and this years is attached. So who knows.=, but quality was as good as years past.


Thank you!


----------



## Kapster

All of my items from my Friday, July 16 orders have now shipped, except for one (the On Cloud sneakers). This includes items that have been sold out for days, so don't give up hope if you still have an order in the "Getting Ready" stage!


----------



## carolswin

Curiously watching to see what happens with the Gorjana necklace (that doesn't even seem fancy or special but I wanted a long simple necklace) that they have cancelled on me twice since last Friday. My third try of this necklace is still getting ready and it currently shows in stock. Also, a mens Nordstrom white dress shirt that didn't ship with the original order, cancelled finally yesterday and was available when I received the cancellation. I repurchased, fully expect it to cancel.


----------



## janbug27

Still waiting on my bilberry Longchamp toiletry bag that I ordered last Friday at midnight to ship. It’s been stuck in “getting ready” status since then. A navy popped back in stock this morning so I grabbed it in hopes that I will receive at least one of them. Managed to get the BFD dog sweater in a Large and that shipped so hopefully my boy will finally have his new fall sweater.


----------



## paula3boys

bagconfusion said:


> Too bad when you order a lot though you don’t get it all together but instead shipped individually or atleast every item I’ve bought that has been shipped is sent individually. Honestly though I can’t imagine how stressful this event is with the influx of orders and etc. like im not gonna be happy if my order is messed up but at the same time I do understand it can be very hectic probably *plus if they get paid minimum wage *I no doubt expect errors or people to not really care when packaging. I haven’t ordered from Nordstrom before though because I always thought it was too expensive and as a 21 year old im kinda low budget or at least I need to be but you know, I like stuff and it’s always expensive stuff. So anyways a few of my items have shipped but none of the stuff that goes out of stock fast so fingers still crossed I get those items. I gotta full work week next week though so if it comes then sadly won’t be able to return the items right away.


*Nordstrom pays above minimum wage*. When I worked from home for them (for .com), I made $6 more (hourly) than my state's minimum wage (which is higher than federal). The employees at my local store had told me (back then) that they made around the same amount (starting wage). I will say that anniversary is the most stressful time of year regardless of where they work (stores, .com, fulfillment centers). They aren't allowed to take days off during that timeframe and can work extended hours. .Com employees get monitored on calls and are told they should be on a call for xx minutes (can't recall how many). They monitor and score a certain amount of calls per employee per month no matter what time of year it is. If someone works the chat or e-mail team, their interactions are monitored and scored as well. That adds to the stress of anniversary since they take in a lot more contacts.

After seeing my local store short staffed for the first time this year, I am sure they are more stressed and overworked than normal. I went to three different counters trying to find where I could purchase something. One person was on the phone, other counter was empty and a stock person came over to direct me elsewhere, then the only counter I could find someone at was marked as returns. I saw that numerous counters downstairs were empty as well. I used the curbside pickup on another day and they were pretty quick. I was given a scratcher and won a $10 gift card so went in. The person at the first counter said they could not help me so I was directed upstairs to the returns counter. In the past, Nordstrom has always wanted a customer to be able to do what they needed at any point of contact (hence why you could do returns at any counter and not just the one marked as returns) but now it seems that they aren't following that. Returns also used to be downstairs at a counter that was not marked but looked like customer service. Now returns are upstairs next to the BOPUS (buy online pick up in store) counter. That was a first for this year. Not sure how other stores are.


----------



## sabrunka

JoesGirl said:


> OMG the Reiss coat arrived and I don‘t hate it.   I mean I don’t love it yet either.  I want to get the wrinkles out and see how I like it when I’m dressed.  I bought an eight and it fits.  I’m regularly a 10, or a 12.  I have a 12 ready to arrive on Tuesday.  I’m wondering if I’ll like the fit of the 12 better.  Hmmmm.


Oh im so glad you like it!!! I think for me I had certain expectations (clearly too high of expectations lol).


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## mgrant

labrat1996 said:


> Sized up on this Rails shirt to an XL and tried it on over my clothes and even then it was big. Will it shrink a bit when I wash it? I was going to wash it on cold and hang to dry since I don’t want it to shrink too much, but I am hoping it might come down a size. I love the fabric.
> 
> View attachment 5145419


Everyone says to size up in the Rails shirts, but I have always bought my normal size and they fit great. I'm not busty by any means though, so maybe more well endowed ladies need to size up. I've always hand washed mine specifically so they don't shrink, but if you want yours a little smaller, throwing it in the wash might help. I'd consider putting it in a laundry bag or on the delicate cycle though, just so the material doesn't rub against other clothes as much.


----------



## bagconfusion

My prada sunglasses are out for delivery. I got them because I thought they would be a nice simple sunglasses compared to the Burberry aviators I also bought. I thought my bf would hate them because idk he hates most items I show him, he is picky but he actually said they looked nice and simple so now we have to see if they fit my face nicely(oh he hates cat eye sunglasses normally that’s why I was shocked he liked these). I’ve always been super picky about sunglasses which is why I own none and I was young and dumb so I didn’t realize the value in owning a pair or two until I sat in the front seat of a car with light purging my eyes even with the shade covers. I’m going to be able to see so much of the world with these! Lol
This is pair I’m getting today after work (mail shows up right after I get off work ) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/prada-53mm-cat-eye-sunglasses/5441783

Oh! I guess this ended up being out for delivery too today! https://www.nordstrom.com/s/treasure-bond-mixed-plaid-blazer-jacket/5867233
It’s kinda funky I’m nervous about it but I had to try it.


----------



## mgrant

bagconfusion said:


> My prada sunglasses are out for delivery. I got them because I thought they would be a nice simple sunglasses compared to the Burberry aviators I also bought. I thought my bf would hate them because idk he hates most items I show him, he is picky but he actually said they looked nice and simple so now we have to see if they fit my face nicely(oh he hates cat eye sunglasses normally that’s why I was shocked he liked these). I’ve always been super picky about sunglasses which is why I own none and I was young and dumb so I didn’t realize the value in owning a pair or two until I sat in the front seat of a car with light purging my eyes even with the shade covers. I’m going to be able to see so much of the world with these! Lol
> This is pair I’m getting today after work (mail shows up right after I get off work ) https://www.nordstrom.com/s/prada-53mm-cat-eye-sunglasses/5441783
> 
> Oh! I guess this ended up being out for delivery too today! https://www.nordstrom.com/s/treasure-bond-mixed-plaid-blazer-jacket/5867233
> It’s kinda funky I’m nervous about it but I had to try it.



I like those Prada sunglasses a lot. They don't seem very "cat-eye" though, so I'm surprised by the name. I think they are very classic and will be a great long-term pair to have.


----------



## raylyn

I only placed one medium sized order on Friday 16th 3am. Took a long while with things going in and out of stock which was a bit aggravating as people who placed orders after me were getting items before me, but I resisted the temptation to reorder and so far, everything has either been delivered or is in transit. I am going to wait to do a second order before the end of the sale and I can assess what I am keeping/returning. 

I found that I was so caught up in getting things last year and a lot of them were back in stock over August/September/October, many with even cheaper prices. Also, I found that I did not use a lot of what I bought! So I'm ordering less and if something I want runs out I will either get it later or go without. Less stress and less money.


----------



## bagconfusion

mgrant said:


> I like those Prada sunglasses a lot. They don't seem very "cat-eye" though, so I'm surprised by the name. I think they are very classic and will be a great long-term pair to have.


Yeah I have to agree I forgot they were cat eye until I read the description lol. Either way I’m excited


----------



## bagconfusion

raylyn said:


> I only placed one medium sized order on Friday 16th 3am. Took a long while with things going in and out of stock which was a bit aggravating as people who placed orders after me were getting items before me, but I resisted the temptation to reorder and so far, everything has either been delivered or is in transit. I am going to wait to do a second order before the end of the sale and I can assess what I am keeping/returning.
> 
> I found that I was so caught up in getting things last year and a lot of them were back in stock over August/September/October, many with even cheaper prices. Also, I found that I did not use a lot of what I bought! So I'm ordering less and if something I want runs out I will either get it later or go without. Less stress and less money.


That is a really good point, I think because this is my first anniversary sale I’m spending a tad too much but find it all really fun while I know some think it’s a bit too boring I appreciate the basics offered and look forward to filling out my wardrobe I have only two pairs of shoes I wear normally so I bought a couple and hoping some basic bodysuits come back in stock.


----------



## Westie lover

nightatthemoxie said:


> Anyone get the BFD CozyChic drape rib cardigan that ties? On the fence about this one & wondering about the quality.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/barefoot-dreams-cozychic-drape-rib-cardigan/5923483?origin=wishlist-personal



One of my few purchases, I can honestly say it’s really nice and the quality is the same as if you ordered directly from BFD. My only word of caution would be to consider your height. I’m only 5’ and the sleeves and length of the garment run long. For me, I have to pull up the sleeves and it looks much better untied on my short body. If your petite there are better choices. I bought it because I needed something to lounge around the house in and selection was very limited in my store. After reading ordering/shipping nightmares I not going to be ordering anything. If you are taller it’s not going to be an issue. The Carbon color is great with black leggings and a cami underneath which is my usual go to as soon as I return from work.


----------



## Luv n bags

Might be my imagination, but I think the Nordstrom True and Co bra is a tad bit thicker than Target.  I finally got my bra from the sale, and it fits like a glove.  I have one more that has been in the “ready” mode for a week.  For five extra dollars, I’ll stick with the bras from Nordstrom.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I ordered candles and make up and cologne for hubby for Xmas, my order items haven’t been shipped yet from last week Friday. Almost everything is still available in store, I wonder i should buy it in store and return the shipment when or if it arrives. What are y’all thoughts?


----------



## JoesGirl

sabrunka said:


> Oh im so glad you like it!!! I think for me I had certain expectations (clearly too high of expectations lol).



Well I agree it’s not Fluerette quality, but I love the cut.  I’m still deciding on the color.  I feel I might want it to be a bit warmer in color.  We shall see.  I‘m waiting for my husband to get up so I can go play around a bit.  But I have a nail appointment in an hour so it might not be till later this afternoon.


----------



## KittyRN

Did anyone snag the Veronica Beard or Smythe blazer?  If you did snag one are they worth the hype?  I’m an Icon but all my orders were canceled for both.   I continue to stalk the website and my SA is as well.  I have the dickey but I’ll probably return it if I’m unable to get the blazer.


----------



## labrat1996

mgrant said:


> Everyone says to size up in the Rails shirts, but I have always bought my normal size and they fit great. I'm not busty by any means though, so maybe more well endowed ladies need to size up. I've always hand washed mine specifically so they don't shrink, but if you want yours a little smaller, throwing it in the wash might help. I'd consider putting it in a laundry bag or on the delicate cycle though, just so the material doesn't rub against other clothes as much.


Thanks for the bag suggestion. I have seen some used Rails shirts with very worn looking fabric on eBay, so hopefully that would prevent that. I just ordered a 4 pack of bra bags on Amazon so all my new Natori bras from the sale can keep looking pretty, so I think I will order some larger bags for this shirt and my Johnny Was shirts.


----------



## AbbytheBT

toujours*chic said:


> Anyone buy this NAS Eric Javits hat? 3 times tried to buy it in blush and antique, twice cancelled each and now the blush finally shipped. Antique is still getting ready (likely will cancel.....again).
> 
> It is true that you need to keep watching and make multiple orders.
> View attachment 5145490


I purchased the Eric Javits hat in blush at last years NAS - and I had to “stalk” it - getting it finally sent to me about three weeks in to the sale — I saw this hat yesterday at Nordies and was drawn to it immediately until I realized I really didn’t need another hat- lol


----------



## lovemyrescues

mgrant said:


> Everyone says to size up in the Rails shirts, but I have always bought my normal size and they fit great. I'm not busty by any means though, so maybe more well endowed ladies need to size up. I've always hand washed mine specifically so they don't shrink, but if you want yours a little smaller, throwing it in the wash might help. I'd consider putting it in a laundry bag or on the delicate cycle though, just so the material doesn't rub against other clothes as much.


Size up if you are busty for sure otherwise I think it is true to size.


----------



## KathrynS

piosavsfan said:


> I absolutely loved the color of the oncloud in charcoal/rose but the backs are so stiff that I immediately felt pain at the top of my heel. I was so sad but knew they would give me major blisters.


I’m wearing them today so I’ll find out!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## piosavsfan

I keep buying things. Does anyone have the Treasure & Bond leather moto jacket?


----------



## nightatthemoxie

Westie lover said:


> One of my few purchases, I can honestly say it’s really nice and the quality is the same as if you ordered directly from BFD. My only word of caution would be to consider your height. I’m only 5’ and the sleeves and length of the garment run long. For me, I have to pull up the sleeves and it looks much better untied on my short body. If your petite there are better choices. I bought it because I needed something to lounge around the house in and selection was very limited in my store. After reading ordering/shipping nightmares I not going to be ordering anything. If you are taller it’s not going to be an issue. The Carbon color is great with black leggings and a cami underneath which is my usual go to as soon as I return from work.


Good to know, thank you!


----------



## Susies71

I received this bag yesterday.  I got it for the hype.  Sorry it’s a nice canvas tote, but I have plenty


----------



## Susies71

Also received these.  If keeping leaning toward black.

KEDS® Triple Up Platform Sneaker


----------



## raylyn

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I ordered candles and make up and cologne for hubby for Xmas, my order items haven’t been shipped yet from last week Friday. Almost everything is still available in store, I wonder i should buy it in store and return the shipment when or if it arrives. What are y’all thoughts?


Those things are not necessities, so I would wait for my order to arrive. Less work than having to return.


----------



## VSOP

Susies71 said:


> I received this bag yesterday.  I got it for the hype.  Sorry it’s a nice canvas tote, but I have plenty



Hmmmm…
Ohhh is that the large size? It is huge!  I ordered the small in black but it hasn’t gotten here yet.


----------



## unusual

joyjooy said:


> Useful comparison. Thanks so much. You are spot-on re GG being a breaking-in required type of sneakers. I have a problem with that, considering I paid so much and I still need to break in the shoe. I ended up selling my pair on ebay. I will see if there are at P448s left in my local Nordstrom and try them out. I have been wearing my Cole Haan white sneakers (minimal) from several seasons ago, which I purchased at a Nordstrom Anniversary sale. They are indeed the perfect, minimal white sneakers. My only complaint is the lack of padding which makes the shoe more comfortable. I am looking for a replacement pair (white minimal sneaker).



I've never heard needing to break in Golden Goose before but there are a few of you here who did. I have 3 GG hi tops and 3 low, all of them super comfy right from the start. Maybe it's just that GG is perfect for my particular foot?  IDK. I'm going to try on the P448s  for fit but I can't help thinking copycat so not sure I'd pull the plug.


----------



## lovemyrescues

unusual said:


> I've never heard needing to break in Golden Goose before but there are a few of you here who did. I have 3 GG hi tops and 3 low, all of them super comfy right from the start. Maybe it's just that GG is perfect for my particular foot?  IDK. I'm going to try on the P448s  for fit but I can't help thinking copycat so not sure I'd pull the plug.


GG did not work for my feet as there is no arch support.  The P448s are cute but run wider and a smaller toe bed so those did not work.  I will stick to my Adidas Superstars.


----------



## LNW84

It’s the strangest thing…I’m getting cancellation after cancellation for items in the big order I placed last Friday…but a lot of the items are still in stock, and never went out of stock. I’m so confused and a little annoyed.


----------



## bagconfusion

So I got my Prada sunglasses I like them but there is one tiny spot at the corner that is white idk what it is it’s very small you probably wouldn’t notice it with them on but I’m trying to figure out if it’s worth returning them try to get a new pair or if they look great and I’m just stressing since I own very little expensive items I have a feeling sunglasses will be something I ruin easily.


----------



## LadyMartin

I only returned 2 items.  The Aquatalia platform loafers ran short (much like those NAS pumps from a prior year.)  The Bernardo rib knit sleeve quilted jacket ran large but I liked the extra long sleeves so much that I ordered the next size down.


----------



## Mary in MD

Luv n bags said:


> Might be my imagination, but I think the Nordstrom True and Co bra is a tad bit thicker than Target.  I finally got my bra from the sale, and it fits like a glove.  I have one more that has been in the “ready” mode for a week.  For five extra dollars, I’ll stick with the bras from Nordstrom.


Mine are awaiting pickup.  I have never worn this type of bra but after working from home since March 2020, I have zero interest in wearing an underwire all day.


----------



## IslandBari

bagconfusion said:


> So I got my Prada sunglasses I like them but there is one tiny spot at the corner that is white idk what it is it’s very small you probably wouldn’t notice it with them on but I’m trying to figure out if it’s worth returning them try to get a new pair or if they look great and I’m just stressing since I own very little expensive items I have a feeling sunglasses will be something I ruin easily.


Two hundred dollars for a pair of sunglasses and they have a flaw (yes, I can see it in your picture)?  Absolutely, I'd take them back and exchange or reorder them.


----------



## rebk

piosavsfan said:


> I keep buying things. Does anyone have the Treasure & Bond leather moto jacket?



I have the one from last year and love mine. I think it's pretty good quality.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Mary in MD said:


> Mine are awaiting pickup.  I have never worn this type of bra but after working from home since March 2020, I have zero interest in wearing an underwire all day.


these are great too https://www.nordstrom.com/s/natori-bliss-perfection-contour-soft-cup-bra/5025413


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I still have 5 items purchased on the first day of icon shopping that haven’t moved. The other items I ordered on the 12th shipped, arrived, I brought 2 things to alterations and just picked them up today. And that’s after a 48 hour hold on alterations because of the virus. I’m not making final decisions until I get everything. So some sold out items other people might want have been sitting in my house for almost 2 weeks. It’s not a huge deal for me, but I’m sure other shoppers might want this stuff.


----------



## bagconfusion

IslandBari said:


> Two hundred dollars for a pair of sunglasses and they have a flaw (yes, I can see it in your picture)?  Absolutely, I'd take them back and exchange or reorder them.


You’re right thanks I hate making a fuss but yeah it is my first luxury item and it really should be luxury which it is not if it’s not in perfect condition on arrival.


----------



## piosavsfan

rebk said:


> I have the one from last year and love mine. I think it's pretty good quality.


Thanks! I ordered it in two sizes because it keeps selling out (plus size version) and I'm not sure what size will work. I hope I love it, I've been wanting a leather jacket,  and it looks really cute.  I'm finding myself ordering multiple sizes, colors and styles of stuff with shipping taking forever and things selling out because I have no idea what will actually arrive and if it will fit. Sigh. I'm going to have so many returns, which I hate, but there are some things that I really want so I feel like I have no choice.


----------



## mamashosh

First cancellation today, and several things I ordered on the 16th are still getting ready. As others have said, i would like to see everything before I decide what I am keeping. I have only returned the definite no's, but holding onto some maybe's until I see the entire range. I get that they are busy, but I would have thought  things from the 16th should have shipped already (everything from the 14th has arrived)


----------



## Mary in MD

lovemyrescues said:


> these are great too https://www.nordstrom.com/s/natori-bliss-perfection-contour-soft-cup-bra/5025413


Thanks for the recommendation.  I bought that style also, but it seems to stretch out of shape really quickly.  I am hoping the True & company is some kind of “comfort with enough support” miracle.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

pixiejenna said:


> You may have better luck in store, if they don't have it they can order them. I've noticed a few items out of stock online but in stockin store like usual.  Ugg has a leopard sock that online is OOS but wheb I went to my local store to do online returns they had over 10 pairs on the floor. And a few random shirts the same thing.


My store didn’t have them when I went in to look at them.  They had the other styles though.


----------



## piosavsfan

mamashosh said:


> First cancellation today, and several things I ordered on the 16th are still getting ready. As others have said, i would like to see everything before I decide what I am keeping. I have only returned the definite no's, but holding onto some maybe's until I see the entire range. I get that they are busy, but I would have thought  things from the 16th should have shipped already (everything from the 14th has arrived)


I still have 2 things from the 16th and 2 from the 17th that haven't shipped. Seems like shipping is getting slower and slower.


----------



## Lynzee

bagconfusion said:


> So I got my Prada sunglasses I like them but there is one tiny spot at the corner that is white idk what it is it’s very small you probably wouldn’t notice it with them on but I’m trying to figure out if it’s worth returning them try to get a new pair or if they look great and I’m just stressing since I own very little expensive items I have a feeling sunglasses will be something I ruin easily.


I would order a new pair and return those. I’ve never received a pair of Prada sunglasses with that type of defect.


----------



## englishprof

carolswin said:


> I got this last year when they ran it as one of the daily deals. The quality was the same on that one and I loved the concept of it, but the tie was too high for me. It was right on the rib cage (you an see it's a pretty high tie on the model), and you can't adjust it because its sewn in. I wore it last year mostly tied behind and a couple of weeks ago finally cut the tie out so I could still get some use out of the sweater.
> 
> Edited to say: After looking at last years listing it says the belt was removable (it wasn't) and this years is attached. So who knows, but quality was as good as years past.


Oh, wow: I forgot about the Daily Deals from last year!!


----------



## Denise Lemoine

bagconfusion said:


> So I got my Prada sunglasses I like them but there is one tiny spot at the corner that is white idk what it is it’s very small you probably wouldn’t notice it with them on but I’m trying to figure out if it’s worth returning them try to get a new pair or if they look great and I’m just stressing since I own very little expensive items I have a feeling sunglasses will be something I ruin easily.


If you're not 100% happy, exchange them.


----------



## randr21

Someone was asking about the eric javits hat? Nice quality, great shape. Saw only this one left at my store.


----------



## Lelaina752

I just received my items from my anniversary orders, and I wanted to share some finds:

Bernardo faux fur jacket.  It's so incredibly soft.  This was sold out by the time I was allowed to shop, but I got it in a popback. 


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bernardo-textured-faux-fur-jacket/5895589
		


Blondo Verity boots.  These reminded me of a pair of Paul Green boots that I missed out on a few years ago.  Really happy with the quality and design.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/blondo-verity-waterproof-bootie-women/5912859
		


Franco Sarto Lori Bootie in Taupe.  I saw these in store and they are lighter in person which I wanted.  I think they'll be very versatile.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sarto-by-franco-sarto-lori-bootie-women/5910924
		


Longchamp Le Pliage Backpack.  I saw the previous comments about this being made in China.  It's true, but I'm still keeping it.  I like that it is slightly larger than the normal Le Pliage large backback and I think it will be very useful/practical.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-large-le-pliage-canvas-backpack/5892966
		


I was disappointed that Nordstrom decided to continue with the tiered shopping again this year as there were quite a few items that I had hoped to order but were sold out.  With that said, I'm happy with the items I did receive.  I've enjoyed reading everyone's comments.  Happy shopping!


----------



## piosavsfan

My Zella Amazing Crewneck Sweatshirt in pink mauve was canceled, but from what people have said on here about it, I probably wouldn't have liked it anyway.


----------



## EShops85

Annoyed because I just got a cancellation notice for some Ferragamo shoes I ordered for my husband. So now another item to stalk. Have been continuously stalking for the L'Agence blazer and spanx skirt. Haven't seen either pop-back or restock, I wonder if they were ever available at all? 

Overall disappointed in the sale this year. Would have bought a lot more if it was available, like some of the Reiss pieces. We didn't spend a ton last year so our status was lower than prior years, but still. You'd think they'd want to sell more merchandise? I understand supply chains and shipping are messed up now, so it's not entirely Nordstrom's fault. I just get nostalgic for years ago when it was a big deal to go the store and I could actually buy what I wanted.


----------



## pinky7129

I finally tried on the Tom Ford sunglasses. As much as i love them, they pull out my hair when i put them on my head. Sad return


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## JoesGirl

Oh my goodness girls. I drove to my local Nordys today to do some returns and woah, some shipments must have come in because there were items that are sold out online. And not just a piece or two here, whole size runs.  Some of them not even marked anniversary sale prices.  Here’s what I came home with.
Happy to answer any questions on items. 

Allsaints Elle Sweater this was REALLY great. I would not think it’s something I usually would grab for but tried it and loved it. But here’s the thing. I had to order a large in this. The store had a small so I ordered this from the dressing room. I linked the full price item but it’s in the sale for $74.90 Its literally the same shirt. I’m tempted to call the 1800 number and order the black too.

Allsaints Rita Oversize Tshirt someone mentioned this earlier in the thread and thank you! I grabbed this based on what you said and sure enough it came home with me in the xs and I ordered it in the white too.

AG Cigarette, again whole size runs at the store. Loved the color of these and am surp I like it considering it’s 98% cotton. I usually like 50% cotton at the most. I’ll include a dressing room pic of these only I’d you excuse me being a hot mess. I am no blogger.

Mother Frey Hem Bootcut I purchased a 32 in these andam NEVER a 32. Usually a 31, sometimes a 30. So I’d say size up in these. I have a pic of these too.

Josef Seibel Catalonia Slide not on sale but I needed a black lower heel shoe. And these are SUPER comfortable.

DANSKO Brenda Clog in Camo loved these. I love Dansko anyway and these were fun. And I mostly wear black so these were a no brainer.

Steve Madden Cornel Hidden Wedge these were the surprise of the day.  They look beige in the picture but they are not.  They are a camel color.  More of a light tan.  I REALLY loved the hidden wedge and they are super comfortable.  Had to go up half a size though.  So got these in an 8.5

Ok here are the pics.  Wow I must really like you gals to not care that you see me such a mess. I would also encourage you to check your local stores because clearly they have received shipments of inventory.  I saw jeans, Allsaints, shoes, Good American, tons of stuff ladies!


----------



## JoesGirl

Oh and I have to share this.  this is my first try on sesh today.  Ummmmm can we say neutrals????


----------



## Dextersmom

I went back and ordered the Munro Rourke Bootie in Herb Suede.  After receiving them in Black and being amazed at the comfort and quality, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Annisalelover

JoesGirl said:


> Oh my goodness girls. I drove to my local Nordys today to do some returns and woah, some shipments must have come in because there were items that are sold out online. And not just a piece or two here, whole size runs.  Some of them not even marked anniversary sale prices.  Here’s what I came home with.
> Happy to answer any questions on items.
> 
> Allsaints Elle Sweater this was REALLY great. I would not think it’s something I usually would grab for but tried it and loved it. But here’s the thing. I had to order a large in this. The store had a small so I ordered this from the dressing room. I linked the full price item but it’s in the sale for $74.90 Its literally the same shirt. I’m tempted to call the 1800 number and order the black too.
> 
> Allsaints Rita Oversize Tshirt someone mentioned this earlier in the thread and thank you! I grabbed this based on what you said and sure enough it came home with me in the xs and I ordered it in the white too.
> 
> AG Cigarette, again whole size runs at the store. Loved the color of these and am surp I like it considering it’s 98% cotton. I usually like 50% cotton at the most. I’ll include a dressing room pic of these only I’d you excuse me being a hot mess. I am no blogger.
> 
> Mother Frey Hem Bootcut I purchased a 32 in these andam NEVER a 32. Usually a 31, sometimes a 30. So I’d say size up in these. I have a pic of these too.
> 
> Josef Seibel Catalonia Slide not on sale but I needed a black lower heel shoe. And these are SUPER comfortable.
> 
> DANSKO Brenda Clog in Camo loved these. I love Dansko anyway and these were fun. And I mostly wear black so these were a no brainer.
> 
> Steve Madden Cornel Hidden Wedge these were the surprise of the day.  They look beige in the picture but they are not.  They are a camel color.  More of a light tan.  I REALLY loved the hidden wedge and they are super comfortable.  Had to go up half a size though.  So got these in an 8.5
> 
> Ok here are the pics.  Wow I must really like you gals to not care that you see me such a mess. I would also encourage you to check your local stores because clearly they have received shipments of inventory.  I saw jeans, Allsaints, shoes, Good American, tons of stuff ladies!
> 
> View attachment 5146121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146123
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146125


they all look great on you!  Are the AG’s the ones you turned up at bottom?  Are they to your waist?  Thanks.


----------



## JoesGirl

Annisalelover said:


> they all look great on you!  Are the AG’s the ones you turned up at bottom?  Are they to your waist?  Thanks.


You are too kind.  They were both very comfortable.  Yes, the ones turned up are the AG.  The description says they are 9.5 rise but I don’t think so.  I’d say it’s a 10 inch rise.  They are at my waist.


----------



## VancouverLady

randr21 said:


> Someone was asking about the eric javits hat? Nice quality, great shape. Saw only this one left at my store.
> View attachment 5146029


That looks way better than the online image, now I’m intrigued!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Luv n bags

Mary in MD said:


> Mine are awaiting pickup.  I have never worn this type of bra but after working from home since March 2020, I have zero interest in wearing an underwire all day.


For BC survivors, these are fantastic! Especially with the pads.  I don’t think there is much support, though.


----------



## AshJs3

I got another package today! I have another coming tomorrow, and then my BIG one on Monday.

Today I got the Thread & Supply grey shacket. I really like it! I got the large, which is my usual size, and it's a tiny bit big. I'm not sure if I'd be able to size down though. It's really nicely made and definitely worth $30.

I also got the Zella Peaceful pullover. I was little surprised at how thin it is, but this is right up my alley so I'll keep it.


----------



## randr21

JoesGirl said:


> Oh my goodness girls. I drove to my local Nordys today to do some returns and woah, some shipments must have come in because there were items that are sold out online. And not just a piece or two here, whole size runs.  Some of them not even marked anniversary sale prices.  Here’s what I came home with.
> Happy to answer any questions on items.
> 
> Allsaints Elle Sweater this was REALLY great. I would not think it’s something I usually would grab for but tried it and loved it. But here’s the thing. I had to order a large in this. The store had a small so I ordered this from the dressing room. I linked the full price item but it’s in the sale for $74.90 Its literally the same shirt. I’m tempted to call the 1800 number and order the black too.
> 
> Allsaints Rita Oversize Tshirt someone mentioned this earlier in the thread and thank you! I grabbed this based on what you said and sure enough it came home with me in the xs and I ordered it in the white too.
> 
> AG Cigarette, again whole size runs at the store. Loved the color of these and am surp I like it considering it’s 98% cotton. I usually like 50% cotton at the most. I’ll include a dressing room pic of these only I’d you excuse me being a hot mess. I am no blogger.
> 
> Mother Frey Hem Bootcut I purchased a 32 in these andam NEVER a 32. Usually a 31, sometimes a 30. So I’d say size up in these. I have a pic of these too.
> 
> Josef Seibel Catalonia Slide not on sale but I needed a black lower heel shoe. And these are SUPER comfortable.
> 
> DANSKO Brenda Clog in Camo loved these. I love Dansko anyway and these were fun. And I mostly wear black so these were a no brainer.
> 
> Steve Madden Cornel Hidden Wedge these were the surprise of the day.  They look beige in the picture but they are not.  They are a camel color.  More of a light tan.  I REALLY loved the hidden wedge and they are super comfortable.  Had to go up half a size though.  So got these in an 8.5
> 
> Ok here are the pics.  Wow I must really like you gals to not care that you see me such a mess. I would also encourage you to check your local stores because clearly they have received shipments of inventory.  I saw jeans, Allsaints, shoes, Good American, tons of stuff ladies!
> 
> View attachment 5146121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146123
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146125


What mess? Respectfully, I just see hot. Those allsaints tops are the best. Everyone has at least one sexy shoulder.


----------



## vt2159

Not part of the sale but what do you think of this sweatshirt? Got tired of stalking some items, so I decided to check out the regular sale. And, well, I ordered a few things...


----------



## randr21

vt2159 said:


> Not part of the sale but what do you think of this sweatshirt? Got tired of stalking some items, so I decided to check out the regular sale. And, well, I ordered a few things...
> View attachment 5146225


I think regular sale clothing is better value and better quality, if you find your size.


----------



## randr21

Comparison swatches of the LM (L) vs BB (R) shadow sticks.


Both are .05 each stick so LM is 17 per stick vs 19.3 for BB.  I did notice that one of the LM has matte packaging (middle), and the other two are shiny. I wonder if it's their way of getting rid of old stock?


----------



## Ceme

vt2159 said:


> Not part of the sale but what do you think of this sweatshirt? Got tired of stalking some items, so I decided to check out the regular sale. And, well, I ordered a few things...
> View attachment 5146225





randr21 said:


> I think regular sale clothing is better value and better quality, if you find your size.




 I agree! I found a AS dress on sale as well.




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-hatti-tie-dye-dress/5902270


----------



## randr21

Ceme said:


> I agree! I found a AS dress on sale as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-hatti-tie-dye-dress/5902270


Cute dress, can imagine with ankle or knee boots come fall or wear now with sandals. Ruching around waist does wonders for camouflaging tummy and also cinches the waist. I love that you can determine how high you want that side slit.


----------



## JoesGirl

randr21 said:


> What mess? Respectfully, I just see hot. Those allsaints tops are the best. Everyone has at least one sexy shoulder.



Thank you! And I agree, everyone has at least one sexy shoulder! 



vt2159 said:


> Not part of the sale but what do you think of this sweatshirt? Got tired of stalking some items, so I decided to check out the regular sale. And, well, I ordered a few things...
> View attachment 5146225


LOVE!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## mgrant

JoesGirl said:


> Oh my goodness girls. I drove to my local Nordys today to do some returns and woah, some shipments must have come in because there were items that are sold out online. And not just a piece or two here, whole size runs.  Some of them not even marked anniversary sale prices.  Here’s what I came home with.
> Happy to answer any questions on items.
> 
> Allsaints Elle Sweater this was REALLY great. I would not think it’s something I usually would grab for but tried it and loved it. But here’s the thing. I had to order a large in this. The store had a small so I ordered this from the dressing room. I linked the full price item but it’s in the sale for $74.90 Its literally the same shirt. I’m tempted to call the 1800 number and order the black too.
> 
> Allsaints Rita Oversize Tshirt someone mentioned this earlier in the thread and thank you! I grabbed this based on what you said and sure enough it came home with me in the xs and I ordered it in the white too.
> 
> AG Cigarette, again whole size runs at the store. Loved the color of these and am surp I like it considering it’s 98% cotton. I usually like 50% cotton at the most. I’ll include a dressing room pic of these only I’d you excuse me being a hot mess. I am no blogger.
> 
> Mother Frey Hem Bootcut I purchased a 32 in these andam NEVER a 32. Usually a 31, sometimes a 30. So I’d say size up in these. I have a pic of these too.
> 
> Josef Seibel Catalonia Slide not on sale but I needed a black lower heel shoe. And these are SUPER comfortable.
> 
> DANSKO Brenda Clog in Camo loved these. I love Dansko anyway and these were fun. And I mostly wear black so these were a no brainer.
> 
> Steve Madden Cornel Hidden Wedge these were the surprise of the day.  They look beige in the picture but they are not.  They are a camel color.  More of a light tan.  I REALLY loved the hidden wedge and they are super comfortable.  Had to go up half a size though.  So got these in an 8.5
> 
> Ok here are the pics.  Wow I must really like you gals to not care that you see me such a mess. I would also encourage you to check your local stores because clearly they have received shipments of inventory.  I saw jeans, Allsaints, shoes, Good American, tons of stuff ladies!
> 
> View attachment 5146121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146123
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146125



I especially like those AG cigarette jeans on you! Glad you bought them


----------



## mamashosh

Lelaina752 said:


> I just received my items from my anniversary orders, and I wanted to share some finds:
> 
> 
> Franco Sarto Lori Bootie in Taupe.  I saw these in store and they are lighter in person which I wanted.  I think they'll be very versatile.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sarto-by-franco-sarto-lori-bootie-women/5910924




I bought those boots in black, and the leather is like butter. I was really impressed by the quality


----------



## IslandBari

JoesGirl said:


> Oh my goodness girls. I drove to my local Nordys today to do some returns and woah, some shipments must have come in because there were items that are sold out online. And not just a piece or two here, whole size runs.  Some of them not even marked anniversary sale prices.  Here’s what I came home with.
> Happy to answer any questions on items.
> 
> Allsaints Elle Sweater this was REALLY great. I would not think it’s something I usually would grab for but tried it and loved it. But here’s the thing. I had to order a large in this. The store had a small so I ordered this from the dressing room. I linked the full price item but it’s in the sale for $74.90 Its literally the same shirt. I’m tempted to call the 1800 number and order the black too.
> 
> Allsaints Rita Oversize Tshirt someone mentioned this earlier in the thread and thank you! I grabbed this based on what you said and sure enough it came home with me in the xs and I ordered it in the white too.
> 
> AG Cigarette, again whole size runs at the store. Loved the color of these and am surp I like it considering it’s 98% cotton. I usually like 50% cotton at the most. I’ll include a dressing room pic of these only I’d you excuse me being a hot mess. I am no blogger.
> 
> Mother Frey Hem Bootcut I purchased a 32 in these andam NEVER a 32. Usually a 31, sometimes a 30. So I’d say size up in these. I have a pic of these too.
> 
> Josef Seibel Catalonia Slide not on sale but I needed a black lower heel shoe. And these are SUPER comfortable.
> 
> DANSKO Brenda Clog in Camo loved these. I love Dansko anyway and these were fun. And I mostly wear black so these were a no brainer.
> 
> Steve Madden Cornel Hidden Wedge these were the surprise of the day.  They look beige in the picture but they are not.  They are a camel color.  More of a light tan.  I REALLY loved the hidden wedge and they are super comfortable.  Had to go up half a size though.  So got these in an 8.5
> 
> Ok here are the pics.  Wow I must really like you gals to not care that you see me such a mess. I would also encourage you to check your local stores because clearly they have received shipments of inventory.  I saw jeans, Allsaints, shoes, Good American, tons of stuff ladies!
> 
> View attachment 5146121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146123
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146125


Thanks for the pictures!  I much prefer seeing a real person modelling the clothes than an influencer.  Everything looks great on you.


----------



## IslandBari

A question for all of you that bought real leather jackets.  Are there any that aren't tight in the arms? My 'mature' arms aren't as small as they used to be.


----------



## Luv n bags

mamashosh said:


> I bought those boots in black, and the leather is like butter. I was really impressed by the quality


Not part of the Anni sale, but I purchased the Franco Sarto Patia boots.  They are so comfy.  They flex with my feet. They are on sale.


----------



## grietje

@JoesGirl, I saw you had the Vince sweater and EF sweater sweater in your neutral stash.  I got the EF sweater and eyed the Vince sweater and I’m wondering if you found something ‘better’


----------



## JoesGirl

grietje said:


> @JoesGirl, I saw you had the Vince sweater and EF sweater sweater in your neutral stash.  I got the EF sweater and eyed the Vince sweater and I’m wondering if you found something ‘better’



I really liked the Vince sweater but I’m pretty short and I felt the sweater was wearing me more then me wearing it.  The EF sweaters completely enveloped me and I had XS’s.  I’m just too short for them.  However I did love this Vince sweater.  I originally bought a medium but should have bought a small, the drape and color are great!

I’ve also learned that This Vince sweater is perfection.  It’s the perfect length on me so I’ll be stalking this one on sale.  I was able to get the camel on sale but now want the black.


----------



## waddleod

If anyone else is a fan of really long tanks, I‘m happy with both the silk and cotton tanks from Eileen Fisher.


----------



## *Nikara

Finally got all the items from Jul 14 orders with the exception of the missing Longchamp toiletry case and a few tops that's on back ordered.  Returned a whole bunch today at the Rack and since they are doing additional 25% off clearance I ended up with a cashmere sweater and a silk blouse at really good price  

I feel like every year, I start with saying "I am not gonna buy a lot, there isn't anything I like" and then BAM!  I think next year the strategy is determine to spend A LOT then maybe the reverse would happen 

Here are a bunch of things I really like:
Vince Camuto Candialia Sandal (https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vince-camuto-candialia-sandal-women/5921803)
I was looking for a slip on sandal and these seems to work with my wide feet.  I sized up 1/2 a size, as I feel like my heels are a little bit hanging off.

AllSaints Elle sweater (https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-elle-sweater/5740919)
I LOVE THIS SWEATER!  I love that I could play around with the buttons to make it boatneck or drop one shoulder. 

Cece lace sleeve blouse (https://www.nordstrom.com/s/cece-lace-sleeve-stretch-crepe-blouse/4937743)
I have this in white couple years back and love it, so I had to get the black as well.  I sized down in this.

Vince mock neck dress (https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vince-mock-neck-long-sleeve-cotton-blend-dress/5684594)
This is not the one from anniversary sale (there's a shade of it in the anniversary sale) but this one is marked down further.  I really like this! 

Blondo drew bootie (https://www.nordstrom.com/s/blondo-drew-waterproof-bootie-women/5904380)
Was deciding between Blondo drew with Caslon chelsea and Ecco Chelsea.  I like the look of Blondo drew the best.  It made my feet looks slimmer than the other ones and the zipper is easy to get in and out of.  I also feel taller in these.  My regular size is a bit tight, so I will have to exchange for a larger size.

Halogen sleeveless cutout dress (https://www.nordstrom.com/s/halogen-sleeveless-cutout-ponte-dress/5861995)
This looks so good for a date night, the cutout is just slightly lower on the chest side, but I think a couple of stitches to close it up a little bit would be perfect.

Rails button up shirt (https://www.nordstrom.com/s/rails-hunter-button-up-shirt/5912831)
I end up getting a xs as small was out of stock and it actually worked for me!  I like the sleeve is not long for me which are normally always long as I am petite.  It is super soft.

I also got a bunch of True & Co Bras which are sooooo comfy!  I can't decide to keep which color to keep for the Free People Swim too deep sweater, struggling between Beige and Powder... ARGH! Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## grietje

JoesGirl said:


> I really liked the Vince sweater but I’m pretty short and I felt the sweater was wearing me more then me wearing it.  The EF sweaters completely enveloped me and I had XS’s.  I’m just too short for them.



I’m 5’10” and I agree that EF seems like it’s made for tall people (even though their full length pants are always too short for me). EF can also be ‘schlumpy’ too.  I got the cardigan in small originally and de-schlumped it by going xs.


----------



## JoesGirl

Woo boo! You found some great items!


----------



## mamashosh

I haven't noticed anyone mention this sweatshirt, but it is really soft and pretty and different. It runs large, but I am keeping it in both the black and the soft pink. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstr...ction&sp_campaign=TDlvryCfm_072421_proddescr1


----------



## waddleod

JoesGirl said:


> Oh and I have to share this.  this is my first try on sesh today.  Ummmmm can we say neutrals????



Same except mine were all black.


----------



## piosavsfan

mamashosh said:


> I haven't noticed anyone mention this sweatshirt, but it is really soft and pretty and different. It runs large, but I am keeping it in both the black and the soft pink. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstr...ction&sp_campaign=TDlvryCfm_072421_proddescr1


I was looking at this but wasn't sure how I felt about the sleeves. Maybe I will try it!


----------



## Senbei

Michelle1x said:


> Ironically, I find the best cashmere sweaters today to be Nordstrom Signature.  Those are still really nice.
> I wanted this in the NAS but they removed it from the sale for some reason.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-signature-cable-crewneck-cashmere-sweater/5862931



I have to second the quality of the Nordstrom Signature cashmere sweaters. I have a few cardigans from a few years back and they are holding up very well.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## bagconfusion

IslandBari said:


> A question for all of you that bought real leather jackets.  Are there any that aren't tight in the arms? My 'mature' arms aren't as small as they used to be.


Well I don’t have a leather jacket yet but the advised fit for them is that they are slightly tight and then eventually they will mold more to fit your body type as you use it. I assume you can go for a larger size to get it baggier and you may need to look into certain types of leather or just reviews which list if a jacket runs right and if it stretches a bit as you wear it or not.


----------



## mamashosh

piosavsfan said:


> I was looking at this but wasn't sure how I felt about the sleeves. Maybe I will try it!



I usually wear a medium or a large. I bought it in medium and then reordered in small, and that's what I am keeping, so definitely size down.


----------



## kells1983

kells1983 said:


> Updates: Except for the LC backpack which was ordered on 7/16 and I picked up in-store on 7/18, all of these orders were placed between 7/18-7/20 and I have had 3 cancellations so far. Smaller size of the Lilac BDG flannel and BOTH sizes of On Cloud shoes have canceled. :-/ Even though the canceled sizes still show up with 1-4 items available, I've decided to take it as a sign not to try re-ordering for now. If one more item is canceled from that day I plan to call to ask about "taking back" a double points day since it won't have been worth it with $236 already being canceled! *Has this worked for anyone before?*
> 
> So far only 2 items have shipped, the larger size Lilac BDG flannel and a Caslon Utility Jacket that was not part of NAS but on sale for 50% off. I have gotten so much wear out of my 2019 Caslon camo utility jacket that I wanted to try a solid color.
> 
> I also placed new orders for the 6-pack of Bombas and the purple stripe color of the BDG flannel… but not getting my hopes too high! So 7 items are still in "getting ready" status: 2 sizes of Zella sweatshirt, 3 bottles of fabric wash, 1 BDG flannel, and the Bombas.



New status update - 2 more items have shipped and 3 have canceled... out of 13 items ordered I'm at:

4 shipped
1 picked up
6 canceled
2 "getting ready"

Debating placing a new order to replenish some of my Ouidad hair care because I kind of want the GWP they're offering. Does anyone know if there will be a "general" beauty GWP during this sale? Like spend $125, get a bag of samples, etc.? None of what I want is low stock so I'm not in a rush!


----------



## rebk

JoesGirl said:


> Oh my goodness girls. I drove to my local Nordys today to do some returns and woah, some shipments must have come in because there were items that are sold out online. And not just a piece or two here, whole size runs.  Some of them not even marked anniversary sale prices.  Here’s what I came home with.
> Happy to answer any questions on items.
> 
> Allsaints Elle Sweater this was REALLY great. I would not think it’s something I usually would grab for but tried it and loved it. But here’s the thing. I had to order a large in this. The store had a small so I ordered this from the dressing room. I linked the full price item but it’s in the sale for $74.90 Its literally the same shirt. I’m tempted to call the 1800 number and order the black too.
> 
> Allsaints Rita Oversize Tshirt someone mentioned this earlier in the thread and thank you! I grabbed this based on what you said and sure enough it came home with me in the xs and I ordered it in the white too.
> 
> AG Cigarette, again whole size runs at the store. Loved the color of these and am surp I like it considering it’s 98% cotton. I usually like 50% cotton at the most. I’ll include a dressing room pic of these only I’d you excuse me being a hot mess. I am no blogger.
> 
> Mother Frey Hem Bootcut I purchased a 32 in these andam NEVER a 32. Usually a 31, sometimes a 30. So I’d say size up in these. I have a pic of these too.
> 
> Josef Seibel Catalonia Slide not on sale but I needed a black lower heel shoe. And these are SUPER comfortable.
> 
> DANSKO Brenda Clog in Camo loved these. I love Dansko anyway and these were fun. And I mostly wear black so these were a no brainer.
> 
> Steve Madden Cornel Hidden Wedge these were the surprise of the day.  They look beige in the picture but they are not.  They are a camel color.  More of a light tan.  I REALLY loved the hidden wedge and they are super comfortable.  Had to go up half a size though.  So got these in an 8.5
> 
> Ok here are the pics.  Wow I must really like you gals to not care that you see me such a mess. I would also encourage you to check your local stores because clearly they have received shipments of inventory.  I saw jeans, Allsaints, shoes, Good American, tons of stuff ladies!
> 
> View attachment 5146121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146123
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146125



Oh wow...now I wish I lived closer to a store. The last store I went to (2 years ago) and 30 miles away had virtually nothing. It had few customers and few clothing items and then of course it closed shortly after. But these are all great picks! I have a similar pair of AG cigarette jeans which I bought a while back. I love AG jeans and they seem to fit me very well. I had to laugh at your comment that you tend to buy jean with 50% or less of cotton. I go the other way....like my jeans 98 or 100% cotton. Anyway, very impressed with your haul!!!


----------



## bagconfusion

:x I ended up buying the Tory Burch heels: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-chelsea-70mm-lug-bootie-women/5923313
Also got a body suit from good American and some jewelry but I couldnt get much because it’s a little too expensive. Like clothes over jewelry. I seriously only need maybe some jeans and quite a few shirts because while I enjoy my fancier cashiers and blazers truth is I only wear sweats and jeans plus at shirt out if I’m gonna be out only few a few min and that’s just about the only time I leave besides work.
Oh! I had one cancellation so far for a bra another thing I need but I stubbornly squish mine into my older smaller ones still. I know I have great priorities lol (sarcasm) I do agree with others that I wish they carried more stock for items if it was gonna be in the anniversary sale because I need casual wear and it’s always sold out since everyone wants staple pieces.


----------



## Lily's Mom

Surprised that I still have 8 items yet to ship but sounds like a common problem. I do have a few things to be received this week and one I received Thursday which needs to be returned. I had high hopes for the Pendleton Beverly wool coat but alas my hips were not having it. Plenty of room up top but snug in the bottom. Very well made but a little heavier than expected and a straight up and down fit. I really just want a short to mid length coat to grab and go. I’m retrying the north face Ancha coat and sizing up and I’m receiving the Barbour Sterndale jacket in navy. Their sizing can sometimes be a challenge but I have other items to return so what the heck. Also will get the Levi’s jeans jacket (reminds me of my teenage years) and the Munro Finley booties which were cancelled once, reordered and now shipped. Would have loved to have found an additional sweater on sale but I do like the two I found.  Seeing all the lovely items everyone posts makes me think I’m probably not quite done.


----------



## piosavsfan

Barefoot Dreams Namaste Two-Piece Lounge Set: Returned. While they fit me, the fabric is not flattering for the lumps and bumps of a plus size figure and certainly not worth keeping given the price.

Bernardo Belted Double Face Wool Blend Wrap Coat: Returned. Ordered in the blue. Color is beautiful but the coat is super itchy.

slip Moonlight Hair Tie Set: Love these! My hair has gotten very long and Invisibobbles have been pulling my hair but these do not at all and feel very comfortable. I have the Sunset set on the way, as well. 

Bombas Assorted 3-Pack Space Dye Ankle Socks: Returned. I don't get the hype with these. I tried them on with a pair of tennis shoes for maybe 5 minutes and they already started to look like I have been wearing them for months. And they cut into my ankle. 

Pikolinos Rotterdam Strap Bootie: Not on sale but I had to share because I adore them! They are so comfortable and cute, I highly recommend them. Already ordered in a 2nd color.

Still have a lot on the way.  A 10 item order rom 7/16 that supposedly shipped on 7/21 hasn't started tracking yet for some reason and that's concerning.


----------



## golfinggirl

randr21 said:


> Someone was asking about the eric javits hat? Nice quality, great shape. Saw only this one left at my store.
> View attachment 5146029


I got this hat. It is great on.


----------



## janbug27

Bilberry Longchamp toiletry bag is still "getting ready" since the 16th. The navy that popped back in stock and was ordered yesterday got canceled today. What's strange is they offered me a free bag of beauty samples when I ordered the navy and that still shows as "getting ready". Wonder if it'll ship on its own?


----------



## Lily's Mom

janbug27 said:


> Bilberry Longchamp toiletry bag is still "getting ready" since the 16th. The navy that popped back in stock and was ordered yesterday got canceled today. What's strange is they offered me a free bag of beauty samples when I ordered the navy and that still shows as "getting ready". Wonder if it'll ship on its own?


I actually received my Clinique gifts w/purchase as a separate ship item.


----------



## carolswin

JoesGirl said:


> Oh my goodness girls. I drove to my local Nordys today to do some returns and woah, some shipments must have come in because there were items that are sold out online. And not just a piece or two here, whole size runs.  Some of them not even marked anniversary sale prices.  Here’s what I came home with.
> Happy to answer any questions on items.
> 
> Allsaints Elle Sweater this was REALLY great. I would not think it’s something I usually would grab for but tried it and loved it. But here’s the thing. I had to order a large in this. The store had a small so I ordered this from the dressing room. I linked the full price item but it’s in the sale for $74.90 Its literally the same shirt. I’m tempted to call the 1800 number and order the black too.
> 
> Allsaints Rita Oversize Tshirt someone mentioned this earlier in the thread and thank you! I grabbed this based on what you said and sure enough it came home with me in the xs and I ordered it in the white too.
> 
> AG Cigarette, again whole size runs at the store. Loved the color of these and am surp I like it considering it’s 98% cotton. I usually like 50% cotton at the most. I’ll include a dressing room pic of these only I’d you excuse me being a hot mess. I am no blogger.
> 
> Mother Frey Hem Bootcut I purchased a 32 in these andam NEVER a 32. Usually a 31, sometimes a 30. So I’d say size up in these. I have a pic of these too.
> 
> Josef Seibel Catalonia Slide not on sale but I needed a black lower heel shoe. And these are SUPER comfortable.
> 
> DANSKO Brenda Clog in Camo loved these. I love Dansko anyway and these were fun. And I mostly wear black so these were a no brainer.
> 
> Steve Madden Cornel Hidden Wedge these were the surprise of the day.  They look beige in the picture but they are not.  They are a camel color.  More of a light tan.  I REALLY loved the hidden wedge and they are super comfortable.  Had to go up half a size though.  So got these in an 8.5
> 
> Ok here are the pics.  Wow I must really like you gals to not care that you see me such a mess. I would also encourage you to check your local stores because clearly they have received shipments of inventory.  I saw jeans, Allsaints, shoes, Good American, tons of stuff ladies!



I hope those AG's are the same ones that will be at my house on Tuesday. AG 98% is my favorite and those look awesome on you!


----------



## IslandBari

bagconfusion said:


> Well I don’t have a leather jacket yet but the advised fit for them is that they are slightly tight and then eventually they will mold more to fit your body type as you use it. I assume you can go for a larger size to get it baggier and you may need to look into certain types of leather or just reviews which list if a jacket runs right and if it stretches a bit as you wear it or not.



Thanks for the information!  I've never heard that about leather jackets molding to your body type.  I'm going to check the reviews more closely for the different manufacturers.

Oh, and so many of you have recommended the Rails plaid shirt, I ordered this one:  Hunter Button-Up Shirt | Nordstrom in the beautiful olive color.


----------



## bunnylou

IslandBari said:


> Thanks for the information!  I've never heard that about leather jackets molding to your body type.  I'm going to check the reviews more closely for the different manufacturers.
> 
> Oh, and so many of you have recommended the Rails plaid shirt, I ordered this one:  Hunter Button-Up Shirt | Nordstrom in the beautiful olive color.



Leather jackets should stretch to fit, but two SAs told me that AllSaints leather does NOT stretch (in case you were eyeing one of their jackets).


----------



## piosavsfan

bunnylou said:


> Leather jackets should stretch to fit, but two SAs told me that AllSaints leather does NOT stretch (in case you were eyeing one of their jackets).


This doesn't really make sense, all genuine leather should stretch.


----------



## Landra

bunnylou said:


> Leather jackets should stretch to fit, but two SAs told me that AllSaints leather does NOT stretch (in case you were eyeing one of their jackets).


The olive is my favorite. Saw it in store. Now I’m thinking about this shirt!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## vt2159

Part of the regular sale in case anyone is interested: 

Check out the Star Glitter High Top Sneaker from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5853574


Check out the Bobble Cardigan Sweater from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5942997


----------



## *MJ*

The Reiss sweater dress popped up in XS...I was hoping for a small but I will try the XS and report back on the sizing. I hope its generous!


----------



## rutabaga

Second attempt at ordering the Vince coatigan was also cancelled...if anyone was able to get the camel I would love to see modeling pics.


----------



## carolswin

All of my Lasership packages that were expected Tuesday arrived today! It included all my yearly boring staples and a couple nice surprises. I like the https://www.nordstrom.com/s/ag-prim...years-phenom/4979816?origin=wishlist-personal as much as I hoped. But I also really liked the https://www.nordstrom.com/s/rag-bone-cate-ankle-skinny-jeans-pismo/5913453. I'm 5'4" so they aren't near as short on me as the model, actually the perfect length for me. I know I'm not supposed to want another pair of skinny jeans, but I went up a size this year because I was tired of dreading the hard pants events so much. I'd much rather figure out how to lose 15 lbs but my body is fighting hard to keep it!

Also really happy with the https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-ray-leather-wallet/4691165. I bought a small Kate Spade bifold during the sale a couple years ago and wanted to go larger but not a full continental sized wallet. This feels like the perfect middle for me. It was also packaged beautifully.

Finally the Timberlands y'all influenced me on earlier in the week. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/timberland-courmayeur-valley-water-resistant-hiking-boot-women/5050246. I really like that they're pretty light. I will never reach for something that feels like clomping around in concrete blocks and these feel good and walkable.


----------



## bagconfusion

rutabaga said:


> Second attempt at ordering the Vince coatigan was also cancelled...if anyone was able to get the camel I would love to see modeling pics.


How long did it wait to tell you it was cancelled? I got one I ordered but ended up with black cause the beige was not ever available and black was preferable to gray for me so hoping it doesn’t get cancelled. Excited for it if it ships. If I get it I can possibly take photos but ofc it’s not the color you’re looking for. I’ve been stalking YouTube videos on hauls might be able to catch some one with it if you try there


----------



## bagconfusion

carolswin said:


> All of my Lasership packages that were expected Tuesday arrived today! It included all my yearly boring staples and a couple nice surprises. I like the https://www.nordstrom.com/s/ag-prim...years-phenom/4979816?origin=wishlist-personal as much as I hoped. But I also really liked the https://www.nordstrom.com/s/rag-bone-cate-ankle-skinny-jeans-pismo/5913453. I'm 5'4" so they aren't near as short on me as the model, actually the perfect length for me. I know I'm not supposed to want another pair of skinny jeans, but I went up a size this year because I was tired of dreading the hard pants events so much. I'd much rather figure out how to lose 15 lbs but my body is fighting hard to keep it!
> 
> Also really happy with the https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-ray-leather-wallet/4691165. I bought a small Kate Spade bifold during the sale a couple years ago and wanted to go larger but not a full continental sized wallet. This feels like the perfect middle for me. It was also packaged beautifully.
> 
> Finally the Timberlands y'all influenced me on earlier in the week. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/timberland-courmayeur-valley-water-resistant-hiking-boot-women/5050246. I really like that they're pretty light. I will never reach for something that feels like clomping around in concrete blocks and these feel good and walkable.


Oo I really like how that wallet looks I have a small kate spade one as well and was just thinking about an upgrade. Mine has a velvet or some sort of fiber shaped into a rose but it’s so fuzzy from use it looks like a blob.


----------



## englishprof

carolswin said:


> All of my Lasership packages that were expected Tuesday arrived today! It included all my yearly boring staples and a couple nice surprises. I like the https://www.nordstrom.com/s/ag-prim...years-phenom/4979816?origin=wishlist-personal as much as I hoped. But I also really liked the https://www.nordstrom.com/s/rag-bone-cate-ankle-skinny-jeans-pismo/5913453. I'm 5'4" so they aren't near as short on me as the model, actually the perfect length for me. I know I'm not supposed to want another pair of skinny jeans, but I went up a size this year because I was tired of dreading the hard pants events so much. I'd much rather figure out how to lose 15 lbs but my body is fighting hard to keep it!
> 
> Also really happy with the https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-ray-leather-wallet/4691165. I bought a small Kate Spade bifold during the sale a couple years ago and wanted to go larger but not a full continental sized wallet. This feels like the perfect middle for me. It was also packaged beautifully.
> 
> Finally the Timberlands y'all influenced me on earlier in the week. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/timberland-courmayeur-valley-water-resistant-hiking-boot-women/5050246. I really like that they're pretty light. I will never reach for something that feels like clomping around in concrete blocks and these feel good and walkable.


I've been curious about that wallet, so I'm so happy to hear you like it!! Some of the reviewers said theirs didn't come with removable pouches. Did yours? Thanks!!


----------



## bunnylou

piosavsfan said:


> This doesn't really make sense, all genuine leather should stretch.



I thought so as well! (This is just what I was told at two stores while I was shopping the AS Dalby.)


----------



## *MJ*

Ugh Reiss dress canceled 
Back to stalking.


----------



## rutabaga

bagconfusion said:


> How long did it wait to tell you it was cancelled? I got one I ordered but ended up with black cause the beige was not ever available and black was preferable to gray for me so hoping it doesn’t get cancelled. Excited for it if it ships. If I get it I can possibly take photos but ofc it’s not the color you’re looking for. I’ve been stalking YouTube videos on hauls might be able to catch some one with it if you try there


The first time I ordered a size small on 7/16 and it cancelled 7/18. This time I ordered a size medium on 7/23 and it cancelled today, 7/25. I’ve seen a size medium come back in stock several times after I ordered so I thought the order would go through... oh well.


----------



## SystarSystem

You guys.. I live in a tropical climate where it's basically always summer but for some reason I order booties every. anniversary. sale. 

This year I got the ecco chelsea boot, ecco elaina street lace up boot, and blondo drew waterproof bootie.

I am trying to decide which to keep.. I like the overall look of the blondo the least, plus the leather looks and feels synthetic. Both eccos are super comfortable and I specifically wanted a chelsea boot. I'm also really liking the grunge look so the street lace boot is a keeper contender. Only downside is that neither are waterproof so I'd have to spray them (because it does occasionally rain here )

Thanks to the super helpful posts in this thread I've been looking at the timberland chelsea boot but haven't gotten it yet because I wanted a black chelsea boot.

Any experience with any of these boots or opinions based on photos would be greatly appreciated! Also definitely open to suggestions for other boots to look at.


----------



## JoesGirl

OK I really tried to love the Reiss but after getting most of the wrinkles out it’s just a no.  The material isn’t worth even the sale price.  I’ve included some shots of the coat and a close up of the flaws you can find throughout the material.   I’ve i
also included shots of the Vince coat I menti a while back.  I’m wearing the medium and jury is still out on this coat too.  

Also wearing the AG jeans, Day Dreamer top, and Steve Madden sneaks.


----------



## JoesGirl

SystarSystem said:


> 5146853[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146854


I like the ones on the far left!


----------



## Landra

JoesGirl said:


> OK I really tried to love the Reiss but after getting most of the wrinkles out it’s just a no.  The material isn’t worth even the sale price.  I’ve included some shots of the coat and a close up of the flaws you can find throughout the material.   I’ve i
> 
> 
> JoesGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I really tried to love the Reiss but after getting most of the wrinkles out it’s just a no.  The material isn’t worth even the sale price.  I’ve included some shots of the coat and a close up of the flaws you can find throughout the material.   I’ve i
> also included shots of the Vince coat I menti a while back.  I’m wearing the medium and jury is still out on this coat too.
> 
> Also wearing the AG jeans, Day Dreamer top, and Steve Madden sneaks.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Vince on you. it looks like the reiss coat is made for a tall person
> also included shots of the Vince coat I menti a while back.  I’m wearing the medium and jury is still out on this coat too.
> 
> Also wearing the AG jeans, Day Dreamer top, and Steve Madden sneaks.
Click to expand...


----------



## HeatherGrace

I can’t believe it - one of my orders from Friday July 16th has finally graduated from getting ready to shipped, with no cancellations. Clearly a   Miracle!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## randr21

bagconfusion said:


> How long did it wait to tell you it was cancelled? I got one I ordered but ended up with black cause the beige was not ever available and black was preferable to gray for me so hoping it doesn’t get cancelled. Excited for it if it ships. If I get it I can possibly take photos but ofc it’s not the color you’re looking for. I’ve been stalking YouTube videos on hauls might be able to catch some one with it if you try there


Not sure if it's the right vince coatigan, but this YT vid had a tryon of diff colors of a Vince cardigan.


----------



## Lily's Mom

JoesGirl said:


> OK I really tried to love the Reiss but after getting most of the wrinkles out it’s just a no.  The material isn’t worth even the sale price.  I’ve included some shots of the coat and a close up of the flaws you can find throughout the material.   I’ve i
> also included shots of the Vince coat I menti a while back.  I’m wearing the medium and jury is still out on this coat too.
> 
> Also wearing the AG jeans, Day Dreamer top, and Steve Madden sneaks.


Reiss coat is a pretty color but can’t believe it has flaws at that price. Love the creamy white Vince coat. It looks well made and i think the color looks nice on you. Love the AG jeans. If I ever make it into a Nordstrom’s again I am going to have to try some on.


----------



## janbug27

HeatherGrace said:


> I can’t believe it - one of my orders from Friday July 16th has finally graduated from getting ready to shipped, with no cancellations. Clearly a   Miracle!



Same here! My bilberry toiletry bag and the T&S shirt/jacket (that is going back cuz it’s not petite-friendly) just shipped! Hooray!


----------



## Calgarygirl

Canadian here…I’m on vacation so a salesperson was kind enough to ring in my order for early access today.  She pulled all my stuff at 6am!  Amazing.


----------



## rutabaga

JoesGirl said:


> OK I really tried to love the Reiss but after getting most of the wrinkles out it’s just a no.  The material isn’t worth even the sale price.  I’ve included some shots of the coat and a close up of the flaws you can find throughout the material.   I’ve i
> also included shots of the Vince coat I menti a while back.  I’m wearing the medium and jury is still out on this coat too.
> 
> Also wearing the AG jeans, Day Dreamer top, and Steve Madden sneaks.



I still want to love that Reiss coat! And thanks for posting pics of the white Vince belted sweater. It looks a bit thinner than expected so I called Nordstrom asking to cancel it. They said they couldn’t but after checking inventory, it’s out of stock anyway so will be cancelled. Nordstrom really needs to upgrade their inventory software...


----------



## VSOP

SystarSystem said:


> You guys.. I live in a tropical climate where it's basically always summer but for some reason I order booties every. anniversary. sale.
> 
> This year I got the ecco chelsea boot, ecco elaina street lace up boot, and blondo drew waterproof bootie.
> 
> I am trying to decide which to keep.. I like the overall look of the blondo the least, plus the leather looks and feels synthetic. Both eccos are super comfortable and I specifically wanted a chelsea boot. I'm also really liking the grunge look so the street lace boot is a keeper contender. Only downside is that neither are waterproof so I'd have to spray them (because it does occasionally rain here )
> 
> Thanks to the super helpful posts in this thread I've been looking at the timberland chelsea boot but haven't gotten it yet because I wanted a black chelsea boot.
> 
> Any experience with any of these boots or opinions based on photos would be greatly appreciated! Also definitely open to suggestions for other boots to look at.
> 
> View attachment 5146853
> View attachment 5146854



I like the middle pair.


----------



## *Nikara

JoesGirl said:


> OK I really tried to love the Reiss but after getting most of the wrinkles out it’s just a no.  The material isn’t worth even the sale price.  I’ve included some shots of the coat and a close up of the flaws you can find throughout the material.   I’ve i
> also included shots of the Vince coat I menti a while back.  I’m wearing the medium and jury is still out on this coat too.
> 
> Also wearing the AG jeans, Day Dreamer top, and Steve Madden sneaks.



Thanks for posting the pictures!  I placed a third attempt to order the Reiss coat the day before and I think I am gonna be ok if they end up cancelling it (which most likely will happen anyways) and can now stop stalking for it.


----------



## JoesGirl

rutabaga said:


> I still want to love that Reiss coat! And thanks for posting pics of the white Vince belted sweater. It looks a bit thinner than expected so I called Nordstrom asking to cancel it. They said they couldn’t but after checking inventory, it’s out of stock anyway so will be cancelled. Nordstrom really needs to upgrade their inventory software...



Yep, the Vince coat is more sweater then anything.  Living in Oregon with our mild climate I can get away with light weight.


----------



## carolswin

englishprof said:


> I've been curious about that wallet, so I'm so happy to hear you like it!! Some of the reviewers said theirs didn't come with removable pouches. Did yours? Thanks!!


It's very confusing. Mind does not have a removable pouch - which I was not looking for as I have plenty of little wristlets. Mine is laid out like the second picture of the caramel color with the zip part integrated. Also just like the most recent review who said her tag showed original price of $155. I don't know if there's two wallets with the same name or what. This one is exactly what I need and it seems like its a $155 wallet for $71.90


----------



## rutabaga

*Nikara said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures!  I placed a third attempt to order the Reiss coat the day before and I think I am gonna be ok if they end up cancelling it (which most likely will happen anyways) and can now stop stalking for it.


I’m giving up as well. I’ve only seen it come back in stock twice, in sizes 12 and 14, then size 2 the other day.


----------



## Luv n bags

IslandBari said:


> Thanks for the information!  I've never heard that about leather jackets molding to your body type.  I'm going to check the reviews more closely for the different manufacturers.
> 
> Oh, and so many of you have recommended the Rails plaid shirt, I ordered this one:  Hunter Button-Up Shirt | Nordstrom in the beautiful olive color.


I have a ton of leather jackets.  They do stretch with wear - just like leather shoes.
I purchased the Halogen Leather Jacket in XS and Small.  The small was big and boxy looking.  The underarms of the xs needed a bit of stretching.  I wore it around the house for a few hours and it fits well. Returned the small.  The leather is very lightweight and easily stretches.


----------



## Ceme

JoesGirl said:


> OK I really tried to love the Reiss but after getting most of the wrinkles out it’s just a no.  The material isn’t worth even the sale price.  I’ve included some shots of the coat and a close up of the flaws you can find throughout the material.   I’ve i
> also included shots of the Vince coat I menti a while back.  I’m wearing the medium and jury is still out on this coat too.
> 
> Also wearing the AG jeans, Day Dreamer top, and Steve Madden sneaks.



I saw the Reiss coat in the Dallas store yesterday, they must have gotten a late shipment in because they had a lot.  I was not even tempted to try it on, it did not look luxe or anywhere near the sale price point.


----------



## lovemyrescues

SystarSystem said:


> You guys.. I live in a tropical climate where it's basically always summer but for some reason I order booties every. anniversary. sale.
> 
> This year I got the ecco chelsea boot, ecco elaina street lace up boot, and blondo drew waterproof bootie.
> 
> I am trying to decide which to keep.. I like the overall look of the blondo the least, plus the leather looks and feels synthetic. Both eccos are super comfortable and I specifically wanted a chelsea boot. I'm also really liking the grunge look so the street lace boot is a keeper contender. Only downside is that neither are waterproof so I'd have to spray them (because it does occasionally rain here )
> 
> Thanks to the super helpful posts in this thread I've been looking at the timberland chelsea boot but haven't gotten it yet because I wanted a black chelsea boot.
> 
> Any experience with any of these boots or opinions based on photos would be greatly appreciated! Also definitely open to suggestions for other boots to look at.
> 
> View attachment 5146853
> View attachment 5146854


I have both of the ECCO booties (both in black) and love them.  What color is the lace up IRL?  More grey or brown?


----------



## SystarSystem

lovemyrescues said:


> I have both of the ECCO booties (both in black) and love them.  What color is the lace up IRL?  More grey or brown?


That's a good question.. they look more grey to me..

ECCO Elaina Street Lace-Up Boot


----------



## lovemyrescues

SystarSystem said:


> That's a good question.. they look more grey to me..
> 
> View attachment 5146982


They are so cute.  If I didn’t have a zillion booties I’d get that as well but I do have the black ones and I’ll wear them a lot more.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Mapia57

Keep the Vince get rid of the Reiss


----------



## JoesGirl

Mapia57 said:


> Keep the Vince get rid of the Reiss



I’m actually considering returning both.  I don’t think the double breasted on the Vince does me any favors.


----------



## VancouverLady

Calgarygirl said:


> Canadian here…I’m on vacation so a salesperson was kind enough to ring in my order for early access today.  She pulled all my stuff at 6am!  Amazing.


That's earlier than my stuff was pulled, and I placed an on-line order last night at midnight!  Can't wait to see (or hear about) your haul!


----------



## KGracr22

JoesGirl said:


> OK I really tried to love the Reiss but after getting most of the wrinkles out it’s just a no.  The material isn’t worth even the sale price.  I’ve included some shots of the coat and a close up of the flaws you can find throughout the material.   I’ve i
> also included shots of the Vince coat I menti a while back.  I’m wearing the medium and jury is still out on this coat too.
> 
> Also wearing the AG jeans, Day Dreamer top, and Steve Madden sneaks.


Thanks for posting these, it really doesn't look like it has any weight to it, the hem area looks wonky. For an almost $700 jacket it better look more structured and have more style to it. I've been stalking it for a while not I think I'll pass. Again thanks for letting us see it in real time.


----------



## IslandBari

SystarSystem said:


> That's a good question.. they look more grey to me..
> 
> View attachment 5146982


This isn't from the NAS, but I have these in the Redwood color and love them AND they are waterproof.  They are available in many colors including grey and from several web stores:  Amazon.com | Sofft - Womens - Baxter Black Multi | Ankle & Bootie.


----------



## vt2159

Is this the Vince coatigan that people are talking about? I went to the store to do more returns and pick ups, and I happen to see these hanging on the rack. It looked awesome in person, so I tried the grey and black in small (they had two other grey ones in large and XL), and fell in love. I needed an XS because they are oversize, but they're sold out in the company (I had the SA check). I couldn't decide on a color, so I bought both home 

VINCE Merino Wool Blend Longline Cardigan


----------



## viba424

My Longchamp toiletry cases arrived yesterday; I got black and bilberry thinking I could save one as a gift for my mom. I think I have an unhealthy obsession with cosmetic pouches as I always seem to buy one though I have several different kinds! I thinki I really wanted to add it to my collection. I already have Tumi for long trips and a few smaller LC cosmetic pouches. Did anyone else get one and how do you like it?


----------



## rutabaga

vt2159 said:


> Is this the Vince coatigan that people are talking about? I went to the store to do more returns and pick ups, and I happen to see these hanging on the rack. It looked awesome in person, so I tried the grey and black in small (they had two other grey ones in large and XL), and fell in love. I needed an XS because they are oversize, but they're sold out in the company (I had the SA check). I couldn't decide on a color, so I bought both home
> View attachment 5147050


That’s the one, and I took it off my wishlist so you’re not helping  One blogger said the material looked like it would pill, and the XS looked huge! I thought I’d be a size S but now I’m wondering if XS would work. I’m not thrilled at the idea of a $300+ sweater jacket pilling, TBH


----------



## englishprof

carolswin said:


> It's very confusing. Mind does not have a removable pouch - which I was not looking for as I have plenty of little wristlets. Mine is laid out like the second picture of the caramel color with the zip part integrated. Also just like the most recent review who said her tag showed original price of $155. I don't know if there's two wallets with the same name or what. This one is exactly what I need and it seems like its a $155 wallet for $71.90


Thank you!! I think I might give it a try, too


----------



## vt2159

rutabaga said:


> That’s the one, and I took it off my wishlist so you’re not helping  One blogger said the material looked like it would pill, and the XS looked huge! I thought I’d be a size S but now I’m wondering if XS would work. I’m not thrilled at the idea of a $300+ sweater jacket pilling, TBH


Me too! I just watched that video and the pilling would make me so upset, especially for that price point. I'm usually a 6/28, and I felt the S was big. I'll have to try it on again, and then I'll report back.


----------



## piosavsfan

vt2159 said:


> Is this the Vince coatigan that people are talking about? I went to the store to do more returns and pick ups, and I happen to see these hanging on the rack. It looked awesome in person, so I tried the grey and black in small (they had two other grey ones in large and XL), and fell in love. I needed an XS because they are oversize, but they're sold out in the company (I had the SA check). I couldn't decide on a color, so I bought both home
> View attachment 5147050


I couldn't help myself reading all the posts about this cardigan  so I just ordered the black in both L and XL in case it gets canceled (XL would be my normal size). There was only one left of each so it's unlikely it will actually ship but we'll see!


----------



## nami747

Here is a youtuber who modeled both the camel and grey for the Vince Coatigan.



rutabaga said:


> Second attempt at ordering the Vince coatigan was also cancelled...if anyone was able to get the camel I would love to see modeling pics.





Camel - 12:08 timestamp
Grey - 16:00 timestamp

Loved all her picks here too!


----------



## SystarSystem

IslandBari said:


> This isn't from the NAS, but I have these in the Redwood color and love them AND they are waterproof.  They are available in many colors including grey and from several web stores:  Amazon.com | Sofft - Womens - Baxter Black Multi | Ankle & Bootie.
> 
> View attachment 5147021


Thank you! These are super cute!! They don't have the grey in my size though  I'll keep checking. Thanks again for the recommendation!


----------



## SystarSystem

lovemyrescues said:


> They are so cute.  If I didn’t have a zillion booties I’d get that as well but I do have the black ones and I’ll wear them a lot more.


Decided to keep both ecco boots, they're both so comfortable! Now I just have to travel somewhere this fall...


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Lily's Mom said:


> I just started using revitabrow two weeks ago so not showing results on my brows just yet. Other posts have mentioned using the brow product for their lashes as well. I hate to sound stupid but do you apply along your lash line as if you were applying eyeliner?  How long before you see results?  I might have to try it.



I think I first noticed a difference about a month in when I started using.  I apply along the upper lash line (lash roots), same as if I was applying upper lid eyeliner.  I am not good at upper lid liner so that's probably why I don't care for the lash serums with a thin brush.  This is a clear solution, so even if I am not doing a perfect line it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## bagconfusion

nami747 said:


> Here is a youtuber who modeled both the camel and grey for the Vince Coatigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camel - 12:08 timestamp
> Grey - 16:00 timestamp
> 
> Loved all her picks here too!



She’s the one whose gonna try out the Bernando Spessa leather jacket soon too I love her her style is awesome and she’s gonna help me decide if I should get that jacket. I got the coat/cardigan in black in small I’m normally a medium and I am a bit worried it’ll be too big even then but I saw a small and had to try to get it. Still hasn’t shipped though. I would love to get it in beige but yeah the pilling comment does concern me I don’t think at 300 it should pill so if it does it’ll permanently stain my view of the brand. I don’t really intend to wash it much though because it’s just for outerwear and I feel like coats need less washing. But if it like starts pulling at the armpits or other friction base areas I’ll be annoyed.

also want to say I’m a huge fan of this forum specifically this thread because it is so fun to talk about shopping haha. However I have to admit it might not be the best for my spending addiction. Anyways…lol I wish there was a discord or something for just active herbal fashion chat that would be so cool. Maybe there is one and I’m missing it since I’m still pretty new.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

sabrunka said:


> I dont want to sound like a debbie downer about revitalash products, but just for everyone to be aware, I know the lash growth products can cause potential side effects (fat loss in the orbital bone area, darkening of eyelids).  I used it for 6 months and my lashes got long, thick and so luscious after about 2-3 months, however some started curling in a funny, uncontrollable manner, and my eyelids got dark reddish purple (and my skin is quite fair).  I ceased use because of this.
> 
> I'm not sure about the brow product, but I am curious if it would have similar side effects if used on the lash line?



I have fair skin as well, have used Revitabrow on lashes nightly for the past year (took a few months break to try Dime but have gone back to Revitabrow for a few months) and no skin darkening at all.  I don't know that I have a lot of fat to begin with around my eyes, but looks fine to me, I don't apply to brows as I already have really full long brows.  My lashes are more curly than they have ever been but a good side effect for me, I have very straight lashes (as well as straight hair) naturally.  I would say my lashes just have more of a bend than they did before.  

To be fair, my only issues with Dime are that it stings if it gets in the eyes but no lasting irritation, I don't think it works as well as Revitabrow does to grow lashes, and I don't like the brush applicator.  It is cheaper, a clean beauty product, and better than using nothing.  It's probably less likely to cause a skin color change if that was an issue for you.


----------



## waddleod

Do you people actually own sweaters that don’t pill?  Because I sure don’t, no matter how expensive they were. I have some Vince ones that are terrible. But I love the warmth and softness of cashmere and merino wool so I keep buying them anyway.


----------



## vt2159

waddleod said:


> Do you people actually own sweaters that don’t pill?  Because I sure don’t, no matter how expensive they were. I have some Vince ones that are terrible. But I love the warmth and softness of cashmere and merino wool so I keep buying them anyway.


Me neither! Most of my sweaters have pilled, though none of my more expensive ones have but probably because I don’t wear them as often. The Vince coatigan is a splurge for me, as I don’t wear coats very often and haven’t spent that much on one in quite many years - I get hot easily and I live in SoCal.


----------



## kells1983

*Nikara said:


> Finally got all the items from Jul 14 orders with the exception of the missing Longchamp toiletry case and a few tops that's on back ordered.  Returned a whole bunch today at the Rack and since they are doing additional 25% off clearance I ended up with a cashmere sweater and a silk blouse at really good price


Thanks for posting about this - I had no idea they were doing a clear the rack event this weekend! I just placed an order for a couple of jackets and some bedding!


----------



## piosavsfan

vt2159 said:


> Me neither! Most of my sweaters have pilled, though none of my more expensive ones have but probably because I don’t wear them as often. The Vince coatigan is a splurge for me, as I don’t wear coats very often and haven’t spent that much on one in quite many years - I get hot easily and I live in SoCal.


I'm in SoCal too and the Vince coatigan is a splurge for me, as well, but I would like to have something lightweight but warm to wear on those cold mornings where it's actually like in the 40s and 50s here and I'm freezing in my car going to work lol.


----------



## vt2159

piosavsfan said:


> I'm in SoCal too and the Vince coatigan is a splurge for me, as well, but I would like to have something lightweight but warm to wear on those cold mornings where it's actually like in the 40s and 50s here and I'm freezing in my car going to work lol.


That is very true! I dislike those cold mornings in the car. It takes me so long to get warm when Its that kind of morning, and my long drive to work doesn’t help.


----------



## VSOP

viba424 said:


> My Longchamp toiletry cases arrived yesterday; I got black and bilberry thinking I could save one as a gift for my mom. I think I have an unhealthy obsession with cosmetic pouches as I always seem to buy one though I have several different kinds! I thinki I really wanted to add it to my collection. I already have Tumi for long trips and a few smaller LC cosmetic pouches. Did anyone else get one and how do you like it?




Do you think you will still gift one or keep both, lol? 

How does it compare to Tumi?


----------



## sabrunka

My stuff is taking so darn long to arrive.... Im just twiddling my fingers while I wait lol. That being said, the rag n bone Dean wool coat is finally out for delivery today, so I'll post photos later for anyone whos interested.

I did receive my WAYF order over the weekend.  I got the Clifton cutout long sleeve rib sweater dress, the Ariana turtleneck sweater dress and the Fairport ruffle v neck blouse in ivory.  Both dresses are going back.  I wanted to wear the turtleneck one to work, however the side slits go up super high and make it very NOT work appropriate.  The Clifton dress was ok... Just didnt flatter me very well and I felt I was trying too hard to look 21 when in reality I am 31.  The ruffle blouse is actually pretty cute! I heard a few people saying that it runs small,  but I dont find that to be the case (I'm between a small and medium and got a small and it fits fine).  It's cute and will look nice with high waisted skinny jeans and tall boots.

The remaining items I am still waiting on to either be shipped OR arrive at my house are:

* Franco Sarto Stevie Bootie
* Sofft Carrey Slide Sandals in new caramel and black
* Clare V tote in the deep green color
* Vince wool cardigan in camel
* NON anniversary sale, but found this morning for 70% off, plus I used $30 in notes... The Harris Wharf cocoon wool coat.  Yes, I am still on a camel/neutral wool coat hunt... This one was only $148 after all was said and done so I will be very happy if it works out!


----------



## sabrunka

JoesGirl said:


> OK I really tried to love the Reiss but after getting most of the wrinkles out it’s just a no.  The material isn’t worth even the sale price.  I’ve included some shots of the coat and a close up of the flaws you can find throughout the material.   I’ve i
> also included shots of the Vince coat I menti a while back.  I’m wearing the medium and jury is still out on this coat too.
> 
> Also wearing the AG jeans, Day Dreamer top, and Steve Madden sneaks.



Aw man, I was actually hoping you'd end up liking it! But yeah, I agree with everything you said (as you already know my views on the coat).  It looks so good in the photos online, but in person it just falls REALLY flat.


----------



## Mapia57

waddleod said:


> Do you people actually own sweaters that don’t pill?  Because I sure don’t, no matter how expensive they were. I have some Vince ones that are terrible. But I love the warmth and softness of cashmere and merino wool so I keep buying them anyway.


Every sweater I’ve ever owned has eventually pilled whether it’s from LL Bean or Vince my Vince sweaters start looking raggedy after a few wears and considering what I paid for them it’s a disgrace I almost feel as if I’m better off just purchasing one season sweaters from H & M at a fraction of the price of a Vince sweater the quality of these pricey brands has deteriorated over the years


----------



## Lily's Mom

Just want to mention something I saw yesterday on Nordstrom’s website specifically their item reviews. As I was scrolling through looking at tops I saw one I had purchased (Zella peaceful wrap) and that it had only two stars. Now I don’t care what other people think if I like something but I was curious about the low score and I usually read reviews if I’m interested in something. There were three reviews of which two of them said my order was cancelled and I couldn’t get the top and gave it one star. I mean I understand being frustrated wanting something and having it get cancelled, we have pages of discussions on this thread alone. I just think that’s an issue for customer service but not a review.


----------



## bagconfusion

Lily's Mom said:


> Just want to mention something I saw yesterday on Nordstrom’s website specifically their item reviews. As I was scrolling through looking at tops I saw one I had purchased (Zella peaceful wrap) and that it had only two stars. Now I don’t care what other people think if I like something but I was curious about the low score and I usually read reviews if I’m interested in something. There were three reviews of which two of them said my order was cancelled and I couldn’t get the top and gave it one star. I mean I understand being frustrated wanting something and having it get cancelled, we have pages of discussions on this thread alone. I just think that’s an issue for customer service but not a review.


100% agree those people annoy me. The review isn’t for your service to get the item unless it’s like just one company as a whole selling only their products then maybe because you won’t get any different results from that. However this is several different brands trying to sell a product and people look at the reviews for feedback on quality, wear and overall opinions on the item. It’s really annoying but I suppose we can’t do anything about it.


----------



## KittyRN

viba424 said:


> My Longchamp toiletry cases arrived yesterday; I got black and bilberry thinking I could save one as a gift for my mom. I think I have an unhealthy obsession with cosmetic pouches as I always seem to buy one though I have several different kinds! I thinki I really wanted to add it to my collection. I already have Tumi for long trips and a few smaller LC cosmetic pouches. Did anyone else get one and how do you like it?


I ordered the Red and Bilberry when they popped up yesterday.  The Red has already shipped!  I love cosmetic pouches for travel and to pop in my purse.  Are they made in France?  My Green tote from the sale is made in France.


----------



## rutabaga

waddleod said:


> Do you people actually own sweaters that don’t pill?  Because I sure don’t, no matter how expensive they were. I have some Vince ones that are terrible. But I love the warmth and softness of cashmere and merino wool so I keep buying them anyway.


That’s my concern with Vince. Despite the high price, sometimes the quality isn’t there. And for my climate, I would be treating this as a coat and not a cardigan. Pilling in a coat looks rattier than on a sweater, and there are so many other coat options that don’t pill.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## KittyRN

The Clare V green tote has been a Big surprise for me!  I put my organizer in it and I have instant structure.  I recently used the bag for travel and it was wonderful.  The organizer allows the bag to stand up and it provides great organization.  Otherwise the bag does slouch.  IMO the green is the best color.  The animal print needs something to break up the pattern.  There is also a strong magnetic closure for security.  I love it!


----------



## JoesGirl

sabrunka said:


> * NON anniversary sale, but found this morning for 70% off, plus I used $30 in notes... The Harris Wharf cocoon wool coat.  Yes, I am still on a camel/neutral wool coat hunt... This one was only $148 after all was said and done so I will be very happy if it works out!


i purchase that coat in pink right before the sale. I ordered the 10 and 12 but the 10 got canceled. I’ll try and take pics before I head out to work this morning  


sabrunka said:


> Aw man, I was actually hoping you'd end up liking it! But yeah, I agree with everything you said (as you already know my views on the coat).  It looks so good in the photos online, but in person it just falls REALLY flat.



It really does! Can’t believe they want even the sale price they are asking!


----------



## JoesGirl

KittyRN said:


> The Clare V green tote has been a Big surprise for me!  I put my organizer in it and I have instant structure.  I recently used the bag for travel and it was wonderful.  The organizer allows the bag to stand up and it provides great organization.  Otherwise the bag does slouch.  IMO the green is the best color.  The animal print needs something to break up the pattern.  There is also a strong magnetic closure for security.  I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5147288
> View attachment 5147289


I LOVE these bags! I use them all the time.  I have navy, the green and tan.  Oh and a bright leopard print one from a few years back.  Their backpacks are great too! Enjoy!


----------



## sabrunka

JoesGirl said:


> i purchase that coat in pink right before the sale. I ordered the 10 and 12 but the 10 got canceled. I’ll try and take pics before I head out to work this morning
> 
> 
> It really does! Can’t believe they want even the sale price they are asking!



Ohh thank you!!! I noticed that on Nordstrom, I think they had the sizing misprinted. They claim an IT 40 is a US 6, but every other site says that an IT 40 is a US 4.  Then I read that people thought the coat fit small.  So this morning I ordered both sizes that were in stock (an IT 40 and IT 44) so I hope that a) both ship and b) one actually fits lol.


----------



## sabrunka

KittyRN said:


> The Clare V green tote has been a Big surprise for me!  I put my organizer in it and I have instant structure.  I recently used the bag for travel and it was wonderful.  The organizer allows the bag to stand up and it provides great organization.  Otherwise the bag does slouch.  IMO the green is the best color.  The animal print needs something to break up the pattern.  There is also a strong magnetic closure for security.  I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5147288
> View attachment 5147289


Can you share which organizer this is? I got the same bag and would like to buy that! Thanks


----------



## KittyRN

sabrunka said:


> Can you share which organizer this is? I got the same bag and would like to buy that! Thanks


Absolutely it’s from Amazon.  It also fits the Longchamp totes, Tory Burch tote, and my LV Neverfull MM.  Lexsion is another brand to look at on Amazon as well.  Definitely a game changer!  


sabrunka said:


> Can you share which organizer this is? I got the same bag and would like to buy that! Thanks


----------



## JoesGirl

Ok here are some pics.  I will say this coat is kind of itchy. But I do t really consider that an issue because I wouldn't be wearing a tank or short sleeves with it.  The pink is REALLY out of my comfort zone but I though would look nice with all the black I wear.   But after looking at these pictures I’m reminded why I haven’t added it to my Cladwell app just yet.  It’s a cocoon coat and I think I really don’t like them.  I prefer vents to allow a better flow to the coat when you walk.  I think it makes me look bigger then I am.   And lastly the ”buttons”.  I think it really cheapens the coat.  Ugh.  Do I really talk myself out of everything?  Oh and this is the twelve.  As you can see the sleeves are too long.

**edited to add the last two photos to show I really am not as big as the last few shots with these different coats make me appear.  It’s amazing what a different length will do to you!


----------



## sabrunka

JoesGirl said:


> Ok here are some pics.  I will say this coat is kind of itchy. But I do t really consider that an issue because I wouldn't be wearing a tank or short sleeves with it.  The pink is REALLY out of my comfort zone but I though would look nice with all the black I wear.   But after looking at these pictures I’m reminded why I haven’t added it to my Cladwell app just yet.  It’s a cocoon coat and I think I really don’t like them.  I prefer vents to allow a better flow to the coat when you walk.  I think it makes me look bigger then I am.   And lastly the ”buttons”.  I think it really cheapens the coat.  Ugh.  Do I really talk myself out of everything?  Oh and this is the twelve.  As you can see the sleeves are too long.
> 
> **edited to add the last two photos to show I really am not as big as the last few shots with these different coats make me appear.  It’s amazing what a different length will do to you!
> View attachment 5147335
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147341



Thank you! I really like it on you, I think it looks good!! I know what you mean about a vent though, it adds a bit more flow when moving.


----------



## lovemyrescues

KittyRN said:


> Absolutely it’s from Amazon.  It also fits the Longchamp totes, Tory Burch tote, and my LV Neverfull MM.  Lexsion is another brand to look at on Amazon as well.  Definitely a game changer!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147334


This one right? https://smile.amazon.com/Handbag-Organizer-Adapted-Neverfull-Palermo/dp/B07JLWDR7G/


----------



## Reddfox

JoesGirl said:


> Here’s the Vince Coat I was talking about.



What size did you get in the coat? I'm a 10/12 too and between a medium and a large

It looks like a great piece!


----------



## VSOP

JoesGirl said:


> Ok here are some pics.  I will say this coat is kind of itchy. But I do t really consider that an issue because I wouldn't be wearing a tank or short sleeves with it.  The pink is REALLY out of my comfort zone but I though would look nice with all the black I wear.   But after looking at these pictures I’m reminded why I haven’t added it to my Cladwell app just yet.  It’s a cocoon coat and I think I really don’t like them.  I prefer vents to allow a better flow to the coat when you walk.  I think it makes me look bigger then I am.   And lastly the ”buttons”.  I think it really cheapens the coat.  Ugh.  Do I really talk myself out of everything?  Oh and this is the twelve.  As you can see the sleeves are too long.
> 
> **edited to add the last two photos to show I really am not as big as the last few shots with these different coats make me appear.  It’s amazing what a different length will do to you!
> View attachment 5147335
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147341




I like that blazer.


----------



## KittyRN

lovemyrescues said:


> This one right? https://smile.amazon.com/Handbag-Organizer-Adapted-Neverfull-Palermo/dp/B07JLWDR7G/


Yes that’s the one. Even my husband agreed it makes all the difference.  Otherwise some bags become a slouchy black hole.


----------



## lovemyrescues

KittyRN said:


> Yes that’s the one. Even my husband agreed it makes all the difference.  Otherwise some bags become a slouchy black hole.


Thanks I’ll order it. I know I have some from another company but we moved a couple of months ago and I’m not sure where I put them!


----------



## mgrant

KittyRN said:


> The Clare V green tote has been a Big surprise for me!  I put my organizer in it and I have instant structure.  I recently used the bag for travel and it was wonderful.  The organizer allows the bag to stand up and it provides great organization.  Otherwise the bag does slouch.  IMO the green is the best color.  The animal print needs something to break up the pattern.  There is also a strong magnetic closure for security.  I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5147288
> View attachment 5147289



I've passed on this style bag in the past because it was just a little *too* slouchy for my preference, but I didn't even think about putting an organizer in there! That's definitely a game changer for sure. I might have to reconsider this style now when I need a new tote


----------



## sabrunka

Well, my Rag & Bone Dean coat is here... And it fits AND I really like it!! I'm so confused since I tried on a size 8 in store and the shoulders felt tight, but this size 4 I got fits just fine??? I'll post photos soonish!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## mgrant

JoesGirl said:


> Ok here are some pics.  I will say this coat is kind of itchy. But I do t really consider that an issue because I wouldn't be wearing a tank or short sleeves with it.  The pink is REALLY out of my comfort zone but I though would look nice with all the black I wear.   But after looking at these pictures I’m reminded why I haven’t added it to my Cladwell app just yet.  It’s a cocoon coat and I think I really don’t like them.  I prefer vents to allow a better flow to the coat when you walk.  I think it makes me look bigger then I am.   And lastly the ”buttons”.  I think it really cheapens the coat.  Ugh.  Do I really talk myself out of everything?  Oh and this is the twelve.  As you can see the sleeves are too long.
> 
> **edited to add the last two photos to show I really am not as big as the last few shots with these different coats make me appear.  It’s amazing what a different length will do to you!
> View attachment 5147335
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147341



That blazer though!


----------



## bagconfusion

sabrunka said:


> Well, my Rag & Bone Dean coat is here... And it fits AND I really like it!! I'm so confused since I tried on a size 8 in store and the shoulders felt tight, but this size 4 I got fits just fine??? I'll post photos soonish!


Oo I can’t wait to see it!

I just got this today:https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-ridley-funnel-neck-wool-cashmere-sweater/5098727
I’m not sure how I feel about it. I got it in a medium it’s not right on me but the sleeves are supposed to be snug and that is fine. The complaints on it are in regards to the feel of it which I think is fine, it feels fine I’m not sure if I’d say it feels expensive I have to touch it again but it’s not scratchy but not super soft either. It does have bat wings as many like to call it.  When I raise my arms it does come up a bit to my stomach. I will say what is nice about it is the way it looks from the side which isn’t frumpy, from the front is does kind of look that way but I tried it on with pajamas and I look like poo so we will see I’ll try again later. Atm I’m very uncertain because at the price it’s not a love yet but also not a heck no.
Also a lot of my stuff is shipping out today I’ve gotten like three shipping updates. Not the coatigan though yet sadly I keep looking and hoping without much luck.


----------



## VSOP

I tried the Teva sandals but they were too small. It says size down, I should have went up. Not sure if I’m rebuying in right size or just a return.


----------



## bagconfusion

They canceled my Vince cardigan coat thingy ((( might go and hunt it down again darn.


----------



## smile1

As a Canadian shopper, I finally made it to the store yesterday and actually tried things on. So fun after missing the in-store experience last year! I have a few more things coming in the mail but some things I loved yesterday that haven’t been talked about as much:

Jenny bird century necklace - gold plated, so shiny and pretty!
Open edit set of 3 hoop earrings - not real gold but perfect chunky hoops for fall/winter sweaters
Nike react phantom run flyknit 2 running shoe (longest name ever?) - I’m a big fan of lace-less slip on sneakers and these are really comfy
Bb dakota Nashville tie belt jumpsuit - I grabbed this at the end and I think it’s my fave item from the whole sale. Comfiest more flattering casual jumpsuit I’ve ever tried. I’m between S and M and definitely needed an M in these
Caslon cowl neck hatchi tunic - I didn’t intend to buy turtlenecks this year but these are sooo soft and light and flattering. Picturing them as perfect for working from home this winter.
Vero moda karma v-neck sweater - so stinking nice and flattering, bought it in all 3 colours. Will also be a work from home staple for me.
Longchamp leather bag in gold beige - I guess their leather is a love it or hate it thing but I personally love the slouchy light leather.


----------



## sabrunka

Alright, here is the Rag & Bone Dean wool blend coat.  This is a size 4, I normally wear a size 6 now in most things, but sometimes 4's can work too.  I'm glad I got the 4, as it does fit a touch large.  I can definitely still fit a sweater underneath for when the cooler weather comes.  It is unlined, but feels comfortable and is not scratchy.  It's a pretty army green blended color, I like it.  I also like the length.  I am 5'10 and it stops just above my knee with is nice.  I do wish there was more than one button though, I feel like wind will really break its way into this coat.

I will wait until my other coats arrive in the mail to make my decision on what I will keep.  I'm guessing I'll keep this and the Harris Wharf coat I found on sale this morning, or it will be this and the Vince camel cardigan.

Also, I am wearing bottoms, they are shorts. I wasnt bothered to get dressed for this try on lol so please dont mind that!


----------



## rutabaga

Ordered the camel Vince coatigan in size S again. Third times a charm! It seems like there’s always ~300 people stalking this dang item at any given time so I know the chances of it shipping are slim.


----------



## Fashion is Art

sabrunka said:


> Ohh thank you!!! I noticed that on Nordstrom, I think they had the sizing misprinted. They claim an IT 40 is a US 6, but every other site says that an IT 40 is a US 4.  Then I read that people thought the coat fit small.  So this morning I ordered both sizes that were in stock (an IT 40 and IT 44) so I hope that a) both ship and b) one actually fits lol.



I wear an Italian 40 and I am a US 4.  If anything it would be a small 4 definitely not a 6....


----------



## *Nikara

YES!!! My Longchamp Toiletry Case in Bilberry SHIPPED!!!!!!


----------



## sabrunka

Fashion is Art said:


> I wear an Italian 40 and I am a US 4.  If anything it would be a small 4 definitely not a 6....



Right that's what I read as well! So I'm glad I was able to order the 44 as well, because I don't think the size 40 will fit me all that well based on what I read.  I found a review where a girl mentioned wearing a size 2 usually, but instead she got a size 4 (or IT40) in this coat and it fits way better.  If I'm ever to wear a 4, it would have to be a larger 4 lol.


----------



## innerspark

Ugh my order from 7/16 still says Getting Ready. Is anyone else in the same boat or should I contact CS??


----------



## bagconfusion

Ugh I have been stalking the Stupid swim too deep sweater from free people and OF COURSE IT SHOWS UP IN MY SIZE ON EACH COLOR I GO TO CHEXK OUT AND IM NOT LOGGED IN AND IT SOLD. now I’m not liking this sale. It shouldn’t play with you like that.  lol oh well though I’ll try again I do have two more days off.


----------



## JoesGirl

Reddfox said:


> What size did you get in the coat? I'm a 10/12 too and between a medium and a large
> 
> It looks like a great piece!


I have the medium on in the picks. Thank you!


sabrunka said:


> Alright, here is the Rag & Bone Dean wool blend coat.  This is a size 4, I normally wear a size 6 now in most things, but sometimes 4's can work too.  I'm glad I got the 4, as it does fit a touch large.  I can definitely still fit a sweater underneath for when the cooler weather comes.  It is unlined, but feels comfortable and is not scratchy.  It's a pretty army green blended color, I like it.  I also like the length.  I am 5'10 and it stops just above my knee with is nice.  I do wish there was more than one button though, I feel like wind will really break its way into this coat.
> 
> I will wait until my other coats arrive in the mail to make my decision on what I will keep.  I'm guessing I'll keep this and the Harris Wharf coat I found on sale this morning, or it will be this and the Vince camel cardigan.
> 
> Also, I am wearing bottoms, they are shorts. I wasnt bothered to get dressed for this try on lol so please dont mind that!
> 
> View attachment 5147472
> View attachment 5147473



Looks great! And there is a back vent!


innerspark said:


> Ugh my order from 7/16 still says Getting Ready. Is anyone else in the same boat or should I contact CS??


Still waiting on two orders placed 7/17. No movement!


----------



## jsk3315

I saw the Vince coatigan in person at my store and although it was cute, I had to pass. It runs very large. To give you an idea of how large, I’m typically a M and tried on the XXS for kicks. It still looked oversized on me. The dealbreaker wasn’t the sizing, but the pilling! It’s more like a sweater and already started pilling on the rack. Pass, pass, pass.
The biggest surprise of the sale for me was the Caslon water resistant leather lug sole boots. For $60, they’re pretty amazing and they’re cute on!


----------



## carolswin

I'm up to the 21st on shipping so I guess that's pretty good. Nothing life changing I'm waiting on, so I am able to wonder at the randomness of it instead of stressing about it! I do have an order of three Hanky Panky boy shorts (from the 19th) that aren't part of the sale but were buy three and save. They just cancelled one pair and the other two are still getting ready. Which I was only buying three for the price so really they're doing me a favor.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Still anxiously waiting on my order from 10 days ago, called this morning and they told me it should arrive on 28th, but on my end shows that fedex is not even on the possession of the package. 

Made it to the store and bought these:

Max Mara Leisure - Tunic, I thought it was a dress until I put it on and saw the slit upto my waist almost, the plan is to take in the slits a little bit and make it a tank dress with long side slits. Super cute, great price for Max Mara.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/max-mara-leisure-bacco-rib-jersey-tunic-top/5944776?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=100
		


I also bought these otk boots from Stuart Weitzman and I am deciding to keep these or the Harper style that I got from Neimans a few weeks ago:



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/stuart-weitzman-daphne-over-the-knee-boot-women/5922197?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=001
		


Still Waiting on my BB & Charlotte Tilburry make up palette, Spanx leggings, and all the Jo Malone and Diptyque candles and perfume sets I have bought for gifts later this year. I have spent way over what I intended.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

KittyRN said:


> The Clare V green tote has been a Big surprise for me!  I put my organizer in it and I have instant structure.  I recently used the bag for travel and it was wonderful.  The organizer allows the bag to stand up and it provides great organization.  Otherwise the bag does slouch.  IMO the green is the best color.  The animal print needs something to break up the pattern.  There is also a strong magnetic closure for security.  I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5147288
> View attachment 5147289


It's beautiful. I have the last year's version and debated to buy this one and sell my old one on poshmark.


----------



## Lily's Mom

Kept thinking about the Rails shirt that was discussed earlier. I own one but too snug now and I really did want a button down shirt for fall. Was between the Rails and the Faherty solid color shirt but the olive color Rails just won me over. Just hope it’s not too long in going up a size. I’m 5’4” and usually size 10 or 12 so I ordered extra large.   Also received the Munro Finley bootie.  Keeping them. Love the side zipper with laces in front. Black suede was true to size for me with a light sock. A little narrow but still very comfortable.  Plus made in the USA.


----------



## lovemyrescues

For any of you stalking the Treasure & Bond Oversize Hooded Sweater, I ordered a size down (medium was too big) and it still look dumpy and already piling just from the shipping!  Needless to say the medium and small in the brown color are getting returned this Friday.

Other than that I have been happy with my purchases.  Still waiting for a pair of Frame Jeans I was stalking coming from fulfillment and not a store.  Been Getting Ready since 7/22.  Fingers crossed it actually ships.


----------



## Annisalelover

Well I received the Ted Baker pleather shirtdress today.  Has big slits up the side, so I may wear it as a topper over a cami and jesns or something!  this is definitely an impulse buy, not a need.  Not sure if I’ll keep it!


----------



## nikki626

Im waiting still on 2 more items to ship, they are from the 20th so not too bad.  I did get 4 items over the weekend and none worked for me, they were this Burberry Sunnies they didn't sit on my face correctly, these two tees by Nordstrom (to small) and Billabong was just okay, I got other items I like more and these Levi's that were not in the sale but were a good price and I hoped they would be long enough for me but they were not.  I will get a few more items on Thursday and then something not until next week. 

I was hoping to have all my decision made by the weekend so I could make one last return run but it doesn't look like that will happen.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

VSOP said:


> I tried the Teva sandals but they were too small. It says size down, I should have went up. Not sure if I’m rebuying in right size or just a return.


I ordered them on the 18th.  They didn’t ship until the 23rd and the tracking says delayed and that they will arrive August 2nd (fedex).


----------



## leopardgirl0123

innerspark said:


> Ugh my order from 7/16 still says Getting Ready. Is anyone else in the same boat or should I contact CS??


My last order from the 16th just changed from getting ready to shipped today.


----------



## titania029

You know you shopped too much when a box arrives at the door, and you have no idea what's in it.


----------



## VSOP

leopardgirl0123 said:


> I ordered them on the 18th.  They didn’t ship until the 23rd and the tracking says delayed and that they will arrive August 2nd (fedex).




Mine shipped with LaserShip, came 2 days sooner.


----------



## piosavsfan

titania029 said:


> You know you shopped too much when a box arrives at the door, and you have no idea what's in it.


Yeah I'm having a hard time keeping track lol


----------



## JoesGirl

Did anyone buy the Tory Burch Chelsea lug boot? Got any pics for a gal?


----------



## titania029

JoesGirl said:


> Did anyone buy the Tory Burch Chelsea lug boot? Got any pics for a gal?


I posted a pic on page 138. If you want closer ups, let me know.


----------



## KathrynS

My replacement unhide from my lost package got canceled. ‍


----------



## JoesGirl

titania029 said:


> I posted a pic on page 138. If you want closer ups, let me know.


Off to look Thank you! Did you order your size or have to size up?


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## JoesGirl

I should have specified.  I was interested in the 70mm lug.
Tory Burch 70 mm I am hoping they are comfortable!


----------



## titania029

JoesGirl said:


> I should have specified.  I was interested in the 70mm lug.
> Tory Burch 70 mm I am hoping they are comfortable!


Ohh those are nice!


----------



## JoesGirl

titania029 said:


> Ohh those are nice!



I know! I’ve given up on my coat hunt and am switching to boots.  I ordered these but can’t seem to find any reviews on YouTube or this thread.


----------



## unusual

lovemyrescues said:


> For any of you stalking the Treasure & Bond Oversize Hooded Sweater, I ordered a size down (medium was too big) and it still look dumpy and already piling just from the shipping!  Needless to say the medium and small in the brown color are getting returned this Friday.
> 
> Other than that I have been happy with my purchases.  Still waiting for a pair of Frame Jeans I was stalking coming from fulfillment and not a store.  Been Getting Ready since 7/22.  Fingers crossed it actually ships.


I'm wondering if it's the same material as the turtleneck? I tried on the heather gray,  which look great but my black bra was covered with little heather gray balls. Not a good sign


----------



## unusual

JoesGirl said:


> I know! I’ve given up on my coat hunt and am switching to boots.  I ordered these but can’t seem to find any reviews on YouTube or this thread.


Which boots?


----------



## bagconfusion

JoesGirl said:


> Off to look Thank you! Did you order your size or have to size up?


I also bought it and it shipped awhile ago I got it in almond. So in a couple days I can share as well possibly.OH and there is a YouTuber who has them because that’s how I discovered them if I find them I’ll let you know but I’ve literally watched like every person on youtube for this sale lol.


----------



## atlcoach

KittyRN said:


> I ordered the Red and Bilberry when they popped up yesterday.  The Red has already shipped!  I love cosmetic pouches for travel and to pop in my purse.  Are they made in France?  My Green tote from the sale is made in France.


I would also like to know where the Longchamp pouches are made.


----------



## Landra

sabrunka said:


> Alright, here is the Rag & Bone Dean wool blend coat.  This is a size 4, I normally wear a size 6 now in most things, but sometimes 4's can work too.  I'm glad I got the 4, as it does fit a touch large.  I can definitely still fit a sweater underneath for when the cooler weather comes.  It is unlined, but feels comfortable and is not scratchy.  It's a pretty army green blended color, I like it.  I also like the length.  I am 5'10 and it stops just above my knee with is nice.  I do wish there was more than one button though, I feel like wind will really break its way into this coat.
> 
> I will wait until my other coats arrive in the mail to make my decision on what I will keep.  I'm guessing I'll keep this and the Harris Wharf coat I found on sale this morning, or it will be this and the Vince camel cardigan.
> 
> Also, I am wearing bottoms, they are shorts. I wasnt bothered to get dressed for this try on lol so please dont mind that!
> 
> View attachment 5147470
> View attachment 5147471
> View attachment 5147472
> View attachment 5147473


The coat is beautiful on you. Love the color


----------



## bunnylou

innerspark said:


> Ugh my order from 7/16 still says Getting Ready. Is anyone else in the same boat or should I contact CS??



I had a three-item order from the 16th that JUST switched status to “shipped”. Maybe they are finally getting to those orders today?


----------



## carolswin

titania029 said:


> You know you shopped too much when a box arrives at the door, and you have no idea what's in it.


I didn't think I was going to have enough orders to make a spreadsheet this year - wrong!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Ugh my Frame jeans got cancelled!


----------



## JoesGirl

unusual said:


> Which boots?



These Tory Burch


bagconfusion said:


> I also bought it and it shipped awhile ago I got it in almond. So in a couple days I can share as well possibly.OH and there is a YouTuber who has them because that’s how I discovered them if I find them I’ll let you know but I’ve literally watched like every person on youtube for this sale lol.


Please share pics if you can! I ordered in both colors just to see which I’ll like better.


----------



## mgrant

sabrunka said:


> Alright, here is the Rag & Bone Dean wool blend coat.  This is a size 4, I normally wear a size 6 now in most things, but sometimes 4's can work too.  I'm glad I got the 4, as it does fit a touch large.  I can definitely still fit a sweater underneath for when the cooler weather comes.  It is unlined, but feels comfortable and is not scratchy.  It's a pretty army green blended color, I like it.  I also like the length.  I am 5'10 and it stops just above my knee with is nice.  I do wish there was more than one button though, I feel like wind will really break its way into this coat.
> 
> I will wait until my other coats arrive in the mail to make my decision on what I will keep.  I'm guessing I'll keep this and the Harris Wharf coat I found on sale this morning, or it will be this and the Vince camel cardigan.
> 
> Also, I am wearing bottoms, they are shorts. I wasnt bothered to get dressed for this try on lol so please dont mind that!
> 
> View attachment 5147470
> View attachment 5147471
> View attachment 5147472
> View attachment 5147473


Yep, love that! Also as a fellow tall girl, I appreciate seeing a coat with sleeves that are actually long enough.


----------



## Kapster

If anyone ordered the On Cloudflow shoes and they're still showing up as "Getting Ready," an associate confirmed for me today that they're being shipped directly from the vendor. (Mine were ordered 7/16 and are expected 8/2, in case those dates help for frame of reference.)


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/on-cloudflow-running-shoe-women/5139768


----------



## mgrant

Welp, I've got my first return.

The Paige jeans I stalked were delivered today (Paige Sarah Slim Fit Chew Hem Straight Leg Jeans). Everything about them is what I expect from Paige, except they are too short. Product description said the inseam was 28 1/2 inches, but they are actually 27 1/2. Doesn't sound like much of a difference, but when you're tall, every bit of length matters. I don't like where they hit on my leg, sooo back they go.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## VSOP

I received this tote,  in black.  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5862304

Ima keep it, I was looking at the Marc Jacobs tote but this will do. It doesn’t  have the logo, low key. It’s big enough for what I need when they force us back to the office. The bottom has plastic/rubberized material. That is a good feature for ppl that place their bags on the floor.


----------



## vt2159

I bought these P448 - not part of anniversary sale but regular sale. I like the cushy sole and bling, though not sure if I’m going to keep them because I have another high tops glitter shoe that looks similar. I also attached a photo of what the laces look like when I got them since I know some were talking about them earlier in the thread.


----------



## bagconfusion

JoesGirl said:


> These Tory Burch
> 
> Please share pics if you can! I ordered in both colors just to see which I’ll like better.


I FOUND IT: 
She bought the shoes and yeah ill try to show them if they  show up before yours I think they are gonna be here the 28th.


----------



## JoesGirl

bagconfusion said:


> I FOUND IT:
> She bought the shoes and yeah ill try to show them if they  show up before yours I think they are gonna be here the 28th.




Thank you!  Off to watch!


----------



## JoesGirl

Ok now I’m excited about the TB boots.  I hope they are comfortable!


----------



## jsk3315

JoesGirl said:


> These Tory Burch
> 
> Please share pics if you can! I ordered in both colors just to see which I’ll like better.



I ordered the black pair and they are keepers! The heel appears tall but they feel comfy! Insoles are cushioned and they feel solid when walking. Regarding sizing, to me, they feel just a tiny bit bigger than normal Tory Burch sizing. I have Miller sandals in size 5.5 and 6, 5.5 felt perfect with thin sock.
In a separate note, if you’re looking for Chelsea lug sole boots with a shorter heel, the Caslon water resistant leather ones are amazing. I discovered those while shopping for the Tory Burch ones and picked up a pair of the Caslon ones too for a slightly different look and bad weather days. They are a steal at $60!


----------



## janbug27

KittyRN said:


> I ordered the Red and Bilberry when they popped up yesterday.  The Red has already shipped!  I love cosmetic pouches for travel and to pop in my purse.  Are they made in France?  My Green tote from the sale is made in France.





atlcoach said:


> I would also like to know where the Longchamp pouches are made.



My Bilberry pouch arrived today and it was made in China.


----------



## janbug27

We have a conclusion to the BFD dog sweater saga as his new fall sweater arrived today. I guess dog clothing isn’t excluded from vanity sizing as he is in a Large (but don’t tell him ).


----------



## JoesGirl

jsk3315 said:


> I ordered the black pair and they are keepers! The heel appears tall but they feel comfy! Insoles are cushioned and they feel solid when walking. Regarding sizing, to me, they feel just a tiny bit bigger than normal Tory Burch sizing. I have Miller sandals in size 5.5 and 6, 5.5 felt perfect with thin sock.
> In a separate note, if you’re looking for Chelsea lug sole boots with a shorter heel, the Caslon water resistant leather ones are amazing. I discovered those while shopping for the Tory Burch ones and picked up a pair of the Caslon ones too for a slightly different look and bad weather days. They are a steal at $60!



Shoot I ordered 1/2 size bigger then my usual size.  I’m leaning towards keeping the black pair but I don’t have the other color in my closet.  We shall see.  At least I get to actually receive them.  I ordered from my local store and they are shipping them. Hopefully by Friday I’ll get to see them!


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

janbug27 said:


> View attachment 5147853
> 
> We have a conclusion to the BFD dog sweater saga as his new fall sweater arrived today. I guess dog clothing isn’t excluded from vanity sizing as he is in a Large (but don’t tell him ).



OMG.  I am in love with your pup!  How cute is he in his new sweater?


----------



## jsk3315

JoesGirl said:


> Shoot I ordered 1/2 size bigger then my usual size.  I’m leaning towards keeping the black pair but I don’t have the other color in my closet.  We shall see.  At least I get to actually receive them.  I ordered from my local store and they are shipping them. Hopefully by Friday I’ll get to see them!


The half size may be perfect for you depending on foot. I’ve found that TB tends to run small on me but I felt this one did not run as small. I typically wear 5 - 5.5 in other brands and TB is the only brand where I’ve needed up to a 6. Happy boot shopping!


----------



## Fashion is Art

sabrunka said:


> Alright, here is the Rag & Bone Dean wool blend coat.  This is a size 4, I normally wear a size 6 now in most things, but sometimes 4's can work too.  I'm glad I got the 4, as it does fit a touch large.  I can definitely still fit a sweater underneath for when the cooler weather comes.  It is unlined, but feels comfortable and is not scratchy.  It's a pretty army green blended color, I like it.  I also like the length.  I am 5'10 and it stops just above my knee with is nice.  I do wish there was more than one button though, I feel like wind will really break its way into this coat.
> 
> I will wait until my other coats arrive in the mail to make my decision on what I will keep.  I'm guessing I'll keep this and the Harris Wharf coat I found on sale this morning, or it will be this and the Vince camel cardigan.
> 
> Also, I am wearing bottoms, they are shorts. I wasnt bothered to get dressed for this try on lol so please dont mind that!
> 
> View attachment 5147470
> View attachment 5147471
> View attachment 5147472
> View attachment 5147473


This is lovely on you. A nice silk or cashmere scarf would help address the cold due to the button location.


----------



## Ava758

atlcoach said:


> I would also like to know where the Longchamp pouches are made.



Mine was made in China


----------



## Ava758

KittyRN said:


> I ordered the Red and Bilberry when they popped up yesterday.  The Red has already shipped!  I love cosmetic pouches for travel and to pop in my purse.  Are they made in France?  My Green tote from the sale is made in France.



The totes are made in France but my cosmetic case was made in China


----------



## mgrant

jsk3315 said:


> I ordered the black pair and they are keepers! The heel appears tall but they feel comfy! Insoles are cushioned and they feel solid when walking. Regarding sizing, to me, they feel just a tiny bit bigger than normal Tory Burch sizing. I have Miller sandals in size 5.5 and 6, 5.5 felt perfect with thin sock.
> In a separate note, if you’re looking for Chelsea lug sole boots with a shorter heel, the Caslon water resistant leather ones are amazing. I discovered those while shopping for the Tory Burch ones and picked up a pair of the Caslon ones too for a slightly different look and bad weather days. They are a steal at $60!


Are the Tory Burch booties really only 3.5 inches in the heel? That's what the description says, but they look taller than that.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## JoesGirl

jsk3315 said:


> In a separate note, if you’re looking for Chelsea lug sole boots with a shorter heel, the Caslon water resistant leather ones are amazing. I discovered those while shopping for the Tory Burch ones and picked up a pair of the Caslon ones too for a slightly different look and bad weather days. They are a steal at $60!


Ok now I am thinking of these too. Can you tell me if these only came in the two colors showing? The black and butgand? I’m wondering if they came in a brown Or tan.


----------



## KittyRN

janbug27 said:


> My Bilberry pouch arrived today and it was made in China.


Not a deal breaker but, disappointing.  I’m waiting for the red one.  All of my totes are made in France.  I know it shouldn’t matter but because it’s a French brand I really want to see “Made in France”.


----------



## JoesGirl

titania029 said:


> These boots are gorgeous, thanks to the person who posted them! I sized up 1/2 size as my right foot is wide. They are very walkable.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-chelsea-50mm-lug-bootie-women/5923491?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=004
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144064


This color! Can I ask for more pics? from the side? And May I ask how tall you are? i‘m thinking we might be similar in height. These kook great On you.


----------



## labrat1996

Lily's Mom said:


> Kept thinking about the Rails shirt that was discussed earlier. I own one but too snug now and I really did want a button down shirt for fall. Was between the Rails and the Faherty solid color shirt but the olive color Rails just won me over. Just hope it’s not too long in going up a size. I’m 5’4” and usually size 10 or 12 so I ordered extra large.   Also received the Munro Finley bootie.  Keeping them. Love the side zipper with laces in front. Black suede was true to size for me with a light sock. A little narrow but still very comfortable.  Plus made in the USA.


I’m 5’4” and a size 12 to 14 and ordered an XL and it is a bit big. It isn’t too long though. I figure it will shrink a bit in the wash. Just got my mesh bags from Amazon to wash it in. I did get a large Rails button down from eBay yesterday and it fits perfect. That olive rails is really cute in person. I love the color and pattern. It’s going to be 100 here this week, so it will still be awhile before I can get to wear it!


----------



## Lily's Mom

labrat1996 said:


> I’m 5’4” and a size 12 to 14 and ordered an XL and it is a bit big. It isn’t too long though. I figure it will shrink a bit in the wash. Just got my mesh bags from Amazon to wash it in. I did get a large Rails button down from eBay yesterday and it fits perfect. That olive rails is really cute in person. I love the color and pattern. It’s going to be 100 here this week, so it will still be awhile before I can get to wear it!


Thank you. My other rails shirt is a large and it fits in the chest area but snug in the hips. I think I did shrink it a bit so not too worried about it being a bit bigger. But glad to know about length.


----------



## titania029

Here you go, and I am 5’2. The shoes also come with a dust bag.






JoesGirl said:


> This color! Can I ask for more pics? from the side? And May I ask how tall you are? i‘m thinking we might be similar in height. These kook great On you.


----------



## JoesGirl

titania029 said:


> Here you go, and I am 5’2. The shoes also come with a dust bag.
> 
> View attachment 5148079
> View attachment 5148080


Oh my goodness they are pretty aren’t they? THANK YOU so much.  We indeed are the same height.  And you went with half a size up, my feet are kind of wide, are they comfortable enough for you?


----------



## titania029

We are so alike! I have a wide right foot too. I tried on my usual size, and the right one was tight. I went up 1/2 size, was a bit loose in the back, hoping a thicker sock will help with that.

They were comfortable in the store where I walked around a bit. I have not tried wearing them for a longer period of time yet.

The color is beautiful in person. I also want the black one, lol!



JoesGirl said:


> Oh my goodness they are pretty aren’t they? THANK YOU so much.  We indeed are the same height.  And you went with half a size up, my feet are kind of wide, are they comfortable enough for you?


----------



## raylyn

JoesGirl said:


> Ok now I am thinking of these too. Can you tell me if these only came in the two colors showing? The black and butgand? I’m wondering if they came in a brown Or tan.


They had these (Caslon boot) last year, too (not in the sale though) and they only came in black and burgundy.


----------



## rutabaga

.


titania029 said:


> Here you go, and I am 5’2. The shoes also come with a dust bag.
> 
> View attachment 5148079
> View attachment 5148080


Your pics are better than the stock photos! So gorg.


----------



## Tyychakel

So of course being anniversary sale people are going to pay their balance as they shop ESPECIALLY since Nordstrom only allows you to use your Nordstrom card now. So it only makes sense, especially if you get close to your limit and there more you want to buy. 
well I did this and it triggered a payment hold. Even though the payment posted, money was gone from my account my available balance wasn’t updating. This happened to me last year as well and it’s something they need to address. I think it’s crazy. You clearly have received the payment so what’s the issue? Seems counterproductive to me. 
I called CS and they removed it but just FYI to anyone else.


----------



## JoesGirl

titania029 said:


> We are so alike! I have a wide right foot too. I tried on my usual size, and the right one was tight. I went up 1/2 size, was a bit loose in the back, hoping a thicker sock will help with that.
> 
> They were comfortable in the store where I walked around a bit. I have not tried wearing them for a longer period of time yet.
> 
> The color is beautiful in person. I also want the black one, lol!



OK I am doing it. I love this color too much not to at least try.  Thanks for all your help! 


raylyn said:


> They had these (Caslon boot) last year, too (not in the sale though) and they only came in black and burgundy.


Thank you, I’ll go ahead and go with black since I’m ordering the TB in brown. Oh so excited all over again! You girls are bad for a girls budget.  Good thing NAS is once a year!


----------



## kells1983

kells1983 said:


> New status update - 2 more items have shipped and 3 have canceled... out of 13 14 items ordered I'm at:
> 
> [edit] 4 6 shipped
> 1 picked up
> 6 canceled
> [edit] 2 "getting ready"
> [edit] 1 new order, TBD


Ok, the last two items have shipped from my 7/18-7/20(ish) orders, so it seems I'm batting .500 on cancel vs. shipped. Batting 1.000 on pickups as it was only 1 item, haha. 
I also just caught a popback of one of the items that previously canceled, and there was more than one in stock when I ordered, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will actually ship this time.

Quick comment/question on the Zella Amazing crewneck while I'm still waiting for them to arrive... I'm wondering why it doesn't seem as popular in terms of selling out compared to last year? The black color in multiple sizes is literally the only thing on my wishlist that is *never *"sold out." I have 2 sizes on their way to me, compared to last year when I tried at least 3-4x to order the gray and it canceled every.single.time. Do you think it's a quality issue (based on some comments in this thread) or is it just that everyone got their fill of it last year and that's why it's perpetually in stock? Or it could be that they ordered way more stock based on last year's popularity too... just curious!


----------



## lovemyrescues

kells1983 said:


> Ok, the last two items have shipped from my 7/18-7/20(ish) orders, so it seems I'm batting .500 on cancel vs. shipped. Batting 1.000 on pickups as it was only 1 item, haha.
> I also just caught a popback of one of the items that previously canceled, and there was more than one in stock when I ordered, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will actually ship.
> 
> Quick comment/question on the Zella Amazing crewneck while I'm still waiting for them to arrive... I'm wondering why it doesn't seem as popular in terms of selling out compared to last year? The black color in multiple sizes is literally the only thing on my wishlist that is *never *"sold out." I have 2 sizes on their way to me, compared to last year when I tried at least 3-4x to order the gray and it canceled every.single.time. Do you think it's a quality issue (based on some comments in this thread) or is it just that everyone got their fill of it last year and that's why it's perpetually in stock? Or it could be that they ordered way more stock based on last year's popularity too... just curious!


I would order the black one if I didn’t have a ton of black sweatshirts already. I ordered the blue one and the gray one and I love them but I have nothing else to compare it to because I’ve never bought them in the past. But they’re very soft and they’re cute in person.


----------



## buggiewomma

JoesGirl said:


> Ok here are some pics.  I will say this coat is kind of itchy. But I do t really consider that an issue because I wouldn't be wearing a tank or short sleeves with it.  The pink is REALLY out of my comfort zone but I though would look nice with all the black I wear.   But after looking at these pictures I’m reminded why I haven’t added it to my Cladwell app just yet.  It’s a cocoon coat and I think I really don’t like them.  I prefer vents to allow a better flow to the coat when you walk.  I think it makes me look bigger then I am.   And lastly the ”buttons”.  I think it really cheapens the coat.  Ugh.  Do I really talk myself out of everything?  Oh and this is the twelve.  As you can see the sleeves are too long.
> 
> **edited to add the last two photos to show I really am not as big as the last few shots with these different coats make me appear.  It’s amazing what a different length will do to you!
> View attachment 5147335
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147341


That herringbone blazer is adorable on you. Love it!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## buggiewomma

titania029 said:


> You know you shopped too much when a box arrives at the door, and you have no idea what's in it.


#spreadsheet


----------



## buggiewomma

Regarding sweater pilling, the material does make a difference…. My 100% cotton and 100% linen sweaters do not pull ever at all. Poly blends or acrylic do pill. Always. The softer the poly material, I swear the more they pill. 
Merino and cashmere do pill, but can be brushed easily with a sweater shaver and kept looking new.
Basically I stopped buying synthetic or blended sweaters and now pulling is way less a part of my life. I wonder if the complaints about Vince correspond to them using more wool blends recently?? 
Anywyas, I agree pilling is a real PITA!!


----------



## HeatherGrace

__





						Nordstrom Anniversary Events
					





					nordstromrsvp.com
				





My DH’s birthday is this week, and I was planning to treat him to lunch/dinner, set up an hemming  appointment for a pair of Anniversary Sale jeans I bought him, and see some items in person he’s asked about. 

1. Has anyone been to this restaurant week 3 course meal yet?

2. Since today is the last day before the sale opens to the general public, do you think a lot more items will go out of stock by Friday?


----------



## Volvomom

I just got the black Tory Burch tote.....sale for $299.   Anyone else???


----------



## baghabitz34

innerspark said:


> Ugh my order from 7/16 still says Getting Ready. Is anyone else in the same boat or should I contact CS??


Still waiting on an order from 7/20. Still showing as Getting Ready.


----------



## englishprof

Good morning 
I'm not sure if I'm remembering correctly, but I'm thinking there have always been some incentive days--$10 reward for $50, $20 for $100, etc.--during the NAS once it opened up to everybody. I'm wondering if I should wait to buy anything else (not that I need to !!).


----------



## vt2159

How are you storing your Vince coatigan? Hanging or folding? I don't want to stretch it out by hanging, though it is a lot more fabric than a usual sweater.


----------



## vt2159

englishprof said:


> Good morning
> I'm not sure if I'm remembering correctly, but I'm thinking there have always been some incentive days--$10 reward for $50, $20 for $100, etc.--during the NAS once it opened up to everybody. I'm wondering if I should wait to buy anything else (not that I need to !!).


I would only wait if you think those items aren't going to sell out. I am in the camp that I would rather buy the items I want first...and then if there is a promo, if those items are still in stock, then I order them again and return the first order.


----------



## englishprof

vt2159 said:


> I would only wait if you think those items aren't going to sell out. I am in the camp that I would rather buy the items I want first...and then if there is a promo, if those items are still in stock, then I order them again and return the first order.


That's exactly my thinking!!


----------



## jsk3315

JoesGirl said:


> Ok now I am thinking of these too. Can you tell me if these only came in the two colors showing? The black and butgand? I’m wondering if they came in a brown Or tan.


I only saw black and burgundy in store. Those are the only color option I see online too.


----------



## paula3boys

Just an FYI...
I messaged last night to let the online chat rep know that a $20 Halogen shirt (their OnTrac tracking number showed as delivered on 7/21) did not arrive. My mailing address is the physical address to my USPS PO Box. I explained that I checked my mail and it never arrived. The rep said they'd forward my refund request and it would be investigated. Late last night/early this morning, I received an email that it was denied! I wrote them back and stated that I was shocked they would force me to pay for something I did not receive. I stated that I checked my PO Box on 7/26 and it was not there, a notice for a package being held for me was not there, and/or a key to a larger size box for larger packages was not there. I explained if they were not going to refund my Nordstrom cc for an item I never received (without any investigating with the post office even) that I would file a complaint with the BBB. It wasn't until that response from me that I received their reply within an hour stating they were providing a refund. 

I have never had a problem with Nordstrom in the past so do not get why they doing this (and over a $20 shirt at that). I really hope nobody else here has to go through it.


----------



## Fefeinc10

paula3boys said:


> Just an FYI...
> I messaged last night to let the online chat rep know that a $20 Halogen shirt (their OnTrac tracking number showed as delivered on 7/21) did not arrive. My mailing address is the physical address to my USPS PO Box. I explained that I checked my mail and it never arrived. The rep said they'd forward my refund request and it would be investigated. Late last night/early this morning, I received an email that it was denied! I wrote them back and stated that I was shocked they would force me to pay for something I did not receive. I stated that I checked my PO Box on 7/26 and it was not there, a notice for a package being held for me was not there, and/or a key to a larger size box for larger packages was not there. I explained if they were not going to refund my Nordstrom cc for an item I never received (without any investigating with the post office even) that I would file a complaint with the BBB. It wasn't until that response from me that I received their reply within an hour stating they were providing a refund.
> 
> I have never had a problem with Nordstrom in the past so do not get why they doing this (and over a $20 shirt at that). I really hope nobody else here has to go through it.



I literally came to the forum about to post an incident similar to this! This actually already happened twice within the past two weeks since my order was shipped in multiple shipments. The first one was last week with a set of coasters and I was denied at first as well until I emailed them back. Then today it is a bracelet which I'm sure they will deny again.


----------



## *Nikara

paula3boys said:


> Just an FYI...
> I messaged last night to let the online chat rep know that a $20 Halogen shirt (their OnTrac tracking number showed as delivered on 7/21) did not arrive. My mailing address is the physical address to my USPS PO Box. I explained that I checked my mail and it never arrived. The rep said they'd forward my refund request and it would be investigated. Late last night/early this morning, I received an email that it was denied! I wrote them back and stated that I was shocked they would force me to pay for something I did not receive. I stated that I checked my PO Box on 7/26 and it was not there, a notice for a package being held for me was not there, and/or a key to a larger size box for larger packages was not there. I explained if they were not going to refund my Nordstrom cc for an item I never received (without any investigating with the post office even) that I would file a complaint with the BBB. It wasn't until that response from me that I received their reply within an hour stating they were providing a refund.
> 
> I have never had a problem with Nordstrom in the past so do not get why they doing this (and over a $20 shirt at that). I really hope nobody else here has to go through it.



Yup similar thing happened to me, Longchamp toiletry case ($60) was missing from rest of my order I received.  Called them and they said they will do an investigation.  Then I got a denied refund.  Really upset, called them back and they said they will have someone looked at it again.  Then I got an email saying they will refund me, which I have yet to see it on my account.  The reps on the phone are really nice but my gosh that was stressful.  I seriously thought they think I'm lying to them or something and I don't know how to "prove" I didn't receive the item!  Now I'm so paranoid I get my husband to film a video of me opening the packages and counting the items, so at least I could say there's something to prove I didn't get it.  The down side is my husband sees ALL my orders


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Finally my order from 7/16 can be tracked via FEDEX and will arrive on 7/29. I can understand getting ready and waiting, but mine said shipped with a fedex tracking number, but FEDEX would say they haven't gotten the package!


----------



## sabrunka

Every single order I've placed has been shipped from California. I keep crossing my fingers that maybe ONE order will come from a closer state, but so far, nope! Usually I get deliveries within 3-4 days regardless of where they ship from, but all my orders are taking at least a week to arrive.  Not a huge deal, I know... But I'm getting antsy!

On that note, my Vince coatigan in the XS is arriving today, I'm curious how it'll fit compared to the medium I already tried.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## rutabaga

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Finally my order from 7/16 can be tracked via FEDEX and will arrive on 7/29. I can understand getting ready and waiting, but mine said shipped with a fedex tracking number, but FEDEX would say they haven't gotten the package!


A lot of my orders are shipped with FedEx, which is extra sh**ty right now. Their delivery estimates are so off - packages are currently idling in New Mexico but the estimate will say it’s scheduled to be delivered today. Nope! USPS is surprisingly the most reliable.


----------



## VancouverLady

*Nikara said:


> Yup similar thing happened to me, Longchamp toiletry case ($60) was missing from rest of my order I received.  Called them and they said they will do an investigation.  Then I got a denied refund.  Really upset, called them back and they said they will have someone looked at it again.  Then I got an email saying they will refund me, which I have yet to see it on my account.  The reps on the phone are really nice but my gosh that was stressful.  I seriously thought they think I'm lying to them or something and I don't know how to "prove" I didn't receive the item!  Now I'm so paranoid I get my husband to film a video of me opening the packages and counting the items, so at least I could say there's something to prove I didn't get it.  The down side is my husband sees ALL my orders


I think it's sad that the state of retail has come to this, but due to an experience where Sephora didn't include a $500 item in one of my orders, I do the same.  They were good about issuing a refund, but they had to do an investigation, and they put the incident on my "file", so it feels like any future issues will be scrutinized as *me* being a potential fraudster!? Feels ick, and I can't believe that Nordstrom is giving customers a hard time! Maybe you'll need to invest in a tripod to film your future unboxings if you want to avoid supervising eyes!


----------



## grietje

JoesGirl said:


> Ok here are some pics.  I will say this coat is kind of itchy. But I do t really consider that an issue because I wouldn't be wearing a tank or short sleeves with it.  The pink is REALLY out of my comfort zone ..


I don’t even know you but I’ve been thinking about this since last night.  I don’t love this pink coat on you.  The shade could be richer and the fabric better.  And the cut makes it so much pink.  You’ve had much prettier selections that do you far more justice than this coat.

I hope I haven’t offended you.  The written word doesn’t express tone and caring well enough.


----------



## Westie lover

With the sale opening to non cardholders tomorrow, what are the odds that any items will be restocked? I visited the Pentagon City store too late into the sale and very little was in stock with miscellaneous odds and ends left. Do you think they held anything back or is this a sale for cardholders only? If any of you have thoughts I would appreciate the info. I don’t have must have items but would like to get a few things for the grandkids and perhaps my daughters.


----------



## nikki626

Does anyone have any experience with this brand or this sneaker,


----------



## *Nikara

VancouverLady said:


> I think it's sad that the state of retail has come to this, but due to an experience where Sephora didn't include a $500 item in one of my orders, I do the same.  They were good about issuing a refund, but they had to do an investigation, and they put the incident on my "file", so it feels like any future issues will be scrutinized as *me* being a potential fraudster!? Feels ick, and I can't believe that Nordstrom is giving customers a hard time! Maybe you'll need to invest in a tripod to film your future unboxings if you want to avoid supervising eyes!



Yes, definitely feels icky with being thought of as a fraudster.  

I am lucky that the rack and store isn't too far away from me, so I've been sending new orders to store to pick up to avoid supervising eyes


----------



## paula3boys

Fefeinc10 said:


> I literally came to the forum about to post an incident similar to this! This actually already happened twice within the past two weeks since my order was shipped in multiple shipments. The first one was last week with a set of coasters and I was denied at first as well until I emailed them back. Then today it is a bracelet which I'm sure they will deny again.





*Nikara said:


> Yup similar thing happened to me, Longchamp toiletry case ($60) was missing from rest of my order I received.  Called them and they said they will do an investigation.  Then I got a denied refund.  Really upset, called them back and they said they will have someone looked at it again.  Then I got an email saying they will refund me, which I have yet to see it on my account.  The reps on the phone are really nice but my gosh that was stressful.  I seriously thought they think I'm lying to them or something and I don't know how to "prove" I didn't receive the item!  Now I'm so paranoid I get my husband to film a video of me opening the packages and counting the items, so at least I could say there's something to prove I didn't get it.  The down side is my husband sees ALL my orders


It used to be that reps were empowered to make the decision on their own up to a certain $ amount as long as the customer did not have a history of x number of items not received in x amount of time. The delivery investigation team only had to research and make decisions if over the $ amount or over the many items not received. It sure seems like their policy is now to deny all requests until the customer complains. At least 3 for 3 here (yours and mine) anyway. That is ridiculous. It has been a long time since I didn't receive something and it was a different address plus well under the $ amount. Just remember that whatever is being done is likely a policy change and not the fault of the reps we encounter.

Four years ago (or more) they started getting reps through a third party that did the recruiting/hiring for anniversary sale. I wouldn't be surprised if they are told to forward all requests to the delivery investigation team or just automatically do it on their own accord because they don't feel comfortable (who knows). This is putting me off for future purchases though


----------



## jane

Finally caved and signed up for a Nordstrom card so I could get the $60 in notes, and get the items I want before they sell out (which I am sure they will soon), and I don't really want to stay up until midnight tonight!

Ugg Karoline robe in leopard (this was the main item I really wanted)
Tory Burch croc slides in black (no idea if they will fit but the price is amazing)
Zella black bike shorts

Estimated delivery time is like two weeks, but I'll be patient...


----------



## JetGirl216

innerspark said:


> Ugh my order from 7/16 still says Getting Ready. Is anyone else in the same boat or should I contact CS??


I had an order from 7/20 that hadn’t shipped yet. Called CS on Sunday and they said I couldn’t cancel the order. Sure enough, it shipped yesterday. Maybe contact CS to see if they can cancel or to see when it might ship.


----------



## JetGirl216

Placed an order for the Rag & Bone Dre Slim Boyfriend jeans when it popped up this morning


----------



## JoesGirl

grietje said:


> I don’t even know you but I’ve been thinking about this since last night.  I don’t love this pink coat on you.  The shade could be richer and the fabric better.  And the cut makes it so much pink.  You’ve had much prettier selections that do you far more justice than this coat.
> 
> I hope I haven’t offended you.  The written word doesn’t express tone and caring well enough.



No offense taken AT ALL.  In fact I appreciate your honesty.  The coat was already in my return pile complete with receipt. Your comments only affirm my decision.   And I completely agree regarding the shade.  Maybe that’s why it’s so out of my comfort zone.  It simply doesn’t compliment my skin tone. Thanks so much for speaking out friend.




Westie lover said:


> With the sale opening to non cardholders tomorrow, what are the odds that any items will be restocked? I visited the Pentagon City store too late into the sale and very little was in stock with miscellaneous odds and ends left. Do you think they held anything back or is this a sale for cardholders only? If any of you have thoughts I would appreciate the info. I don’t have must have items but would like to get a few things for the grandkids and perhaps my daughters.


I don’t feel they’ve held anything back. I think they still haven’t received a lot of what they ordered for the sale.  That said I have nothing to base that on.  Purely conjecture


----------



## JetGirl216

Westie lover said:


> With the sale opening to non cardholders tomorrow, what are the odds that any items will be restocked? I visited the Pentagon City store too late into the sale and very little was in stock with miscellaneous odds and ends left. Do you think they held anything back or is this a sale for cardholders only? If any of you have thoughts I would appreciate the info. I don’t have must have items but would like to get a few things for the grandkids and perhaps my daughters.


Curious about that too. Hopefully there will be some restocks online.


----------



## englishprof

If anyone's interested, Full Size Moisture Surge Pop™ Triple Lip Balm Set is back in stock


----------



## aureliebr

rutabaga said:


> A lot of my orders are shipped with FedEx, which is extra sh**ty right now. Their delivery estimates are so off - packages are currently idling in New Mexico but the estimate will say it’s scheduled to be delivered today. Nope! USPS is surprisingly the most reliable.



Same.  Fedex is SO SLOW.  Over 12 days from SF to NYC.  How is that even possible?


----------



## nikki626

aureliebr said:


> Same.  Fedex is SO SLOW.  Over 12 days from SF to NYC.  How is that even possible?



Yes I have the same issue.. so slow..coming from Seattle to Atlanta...first of all I can't believe that was the only size of that item in the entire inventory..was that just the one that was returned the earliest???


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## nikki626

The late 80's early 90's called and Kelli Bundy needs her dress back


----------



## Landra

nikki626 said:


> The late 80's early 90's called and Kelli Bundy needs her dress back
> 
> View attachment 5148331


Lol


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I've bought a lot already from past sales, so I'm trying to be good. 

I bought 2 pairs of the Zella Live In High Waist Pocket Crop Leggings in black. They are so comfortable and flattering. I love how they suck you in and are still comfortable. I feel like I look like I lost 10 lbs. when I wear them.

I just placed an order for the Hydro Flask 32-Ounce Wide Mouth Bottle with Straw Lid & Flex Boot. I saw it yesterday online, but I wanted to think about it before ordering...and then it went out of stock!  Of course, now I was obsessed with it and had to keep checking online like every minute. I'm hoping the order goes through.


----------



## raylyn

englishprof said:


> If anyone's interested, Full Size Moisture Surge Pop™ Triple Lip Balm Set is back in stock


I got one before it went out of stock again, I hope I didn't order someone's return...


----------



## KathrynS

If your FedEx isn’t scanning updates I recommend having them open a trace so you know if it’s stuck or lost. They are losing stuff!


----------



## bunnylou

paula3boys said:


> Just an FYI...
> I messaged last night to let the online chat rep know that a $20 Halogen shirt (their OnTrac tracking number showed as delivered on 7/21) did not arrive. My mailing address is the physical address to my USPS PO Box. I explained that I checked my mail and it never arrived. The rep said they'd forward my refund request and it would be investigated. Late last night/early this morning, I received an email that it was denied! I wrote them back and stated that I was shocked they would force me to pay for something I did not receive. I stated that I checked my PO Box on 7/26 and it was not there, a notice for a package being held for me was not there, and/or a key to a larger size box for larger packages was not there. I explained if they were not going to refund my Nordstrom cc for an item I never received (without any investigating with the post office even) that I would file a complaint with the BBB. It wasn't until that response from me that I received their reply within an hour stating they were providing a refund.
> 
> I have never had a problem with Nordstrom in the past so do not get why they doing this (and over a $20 shirt at that). I really hope nobody else here has to go through it.




That’s awful! You’re an outstanding customer and they should treat you as one.

I have had the opposite problem lately and think I was laughed at for my honesty? Before NAS started, I found two Longchamp bags on sale. One wasn’t really my style, but looked kind of classic and seemed to be a really nice structured leather bag (and it was 60% off). I have so many black purses and this was brown, so maybe I should expand my horizons? There were 4 left, so I ordered it as well as a mini tote. The leather bag was canceled, but the mini tote shipped.

To my surprise, when I received my mini tote, the leather bag was included as well! I checked my order history and the leather bag was still marked as canceled. I called customer service to let them know I received this bag in error. The rep laughed like, “I don’t know what to tell you, but…thank you for your honesty?” He was also insinuating that I should keep the bag. That didn’t feel right, and I knew if I returned it to a store, it would probably get lost in the system. I returned the bag via mail, so hopefully they can enter it back into their inventory?

Lo and behold, a few days later, I receive a package with another mini tote in it. I brought this one back to the store since I was making a return anyway. Hopefully Nordstrom doesn’t go out of business from sending people random purses!


----------



## Westie lover

paula3boys said:


> Just an FYI...
> I messaged last night to let the online chat rep know that a $20 Halogen shirt (their OnTrac tracking number showed as delivered on 7/21) did not arrive. My mailing address is the physical address to my USPS PO Box. I explained that I checked my mail and it never arrived. The rep said they'd forward my refund request and it would be investigated. Late last night/early this morning, I received an email that it was denied! I wrote them back and stated that I was shocked they would force me to pay for something I did not receive. I stated that I checked my PO Box on 7/26 and it was not there, a notice for a package being held for me was not there, and/or a key to a larger size box for larger packages was not there. I explained if they were not going to refund my Nordstrom cc for an item I never received (without any investigating with the post office even) that I would file a complaint with the BBB. It wasn't until that response from me that I received their reply within an hour stating they were providing a refund.
> 
> I have never had a problem with Nordstrom in the past so do not get why they doing this (and over a $20 shirt at that). I really hope nobody else here has to go through it.


Since Nordstrom isn’t honoring “levels” for early access I went ahead and got the card this year. I have put it off until now because my Visa offers services for these type of issues. I have no idea what message they are trying to send over a $20 shirt. I’m sorry you had to go through the aggravation. It makes absolutely no sense and is a truly bad business model especially since they are trying to cultivate more cardholders.


----------



## titania029

We bought a TV last May from Costco. In November, I randomly got an e-mail from Costco that I was being refunded (actual refund subsequently followed). I initially thought the pandemic caused me to forget about a $1,500 return, but then husband reminded me we still have the TV. I had a hilarious call with the customer service rep who didn't know what to do in this situation.



bunnylou said:


> That’s awful! You’re an outstanding customer and they should treat you as one.
> 
> I have had the opposite problem lately and think I was laughed at for my honesty? Before NAS started, I found two Longchamp bags on sale. One wasn’t really my style, but looked kind of classic and seemed to be a really nice structured leather bag (and it was 60% off). I have so many black purses and this was brown, so maybe I should expand my horizons? There were 4 left, so I ordered it as well as a mini tote. The leather bag was canceled, but the mini tote shipped.
> 
> To my surprise, when I received my mini tote, the leather bag was included as well! I checked my order history and the leather bag was still marked as canceled. I called customer service to let them know I received this bag in error. The rep laughed like, “I don’t know what to tell you, but…thank you for your honesty?” He was also insinuating that I should keep the bag. That didn’t feel right, and I knew if I returned it to a store, it would probably get lost in the system. I returned the bag via mail, so hopefully they can enter it back into their inventory?
> 
> Lo and behold, a few days later, I receive a package with another mini tote in it. I brought this one back to the store since I was making a return anyway. Hopefully Nordstrom doesn’t go out of business from sending people random purses!


----------



## LNW84

Alright here is my write up on what I've ordered & my preliminary reviews. Hope something here is helpful to someone. Happy to answer any questions!

Club Monaco Maite Trench Coat: When I first took this out of the box, I feared it would be a return. While the pics online show it as more of a camel color, it is a true khaki--meaning there is def a hint of green to it. I feared this would be harder to pair with other items. And then I tried it on...and it just fits me so well! Agree w/ reviews that it is cut narrow in the shoulders--but so am I, so this coat works nicely. I am a size 6-8 and ordered a medium. Fit is otherwise TTS.

Club Monaco Kaytee Sleeveless Sweater Dress: There are a LOT of sweater dresses included in this year's sale, and I had to constantly remind myself how frumpy and dumpy my Corgi body type looks in these. But I was curious about this one and took a chance. It is absolutely beautiful and the quality is excellent. The knit is substantial but not bulky. I also ordered a medium in this and found it TTS. Will look so lovely paired with a navy blazer.

Rails Hunter Button-Up Shirt: I typically wear a medium in Rails shirts, and this one was no exception. I ordered in the (now sold out) Ivory Check, and it is so subtle and effortlessly pretty. Feel really grateful to have snagged this in the colorway I wanted.

Caslon Cotton Blend Sweater Joggers: If you're looking for elevated loungewear, this set fits the bill. I ordered in the Tan Camel Dark Heather color, which is really rich and beautiful. I ordered a medium, and would say they fit TTS leaning large, but that is what I wanted and expected of casual joggers.

Adidas UltraBoost DNA Running Shoe: My second pair of UltraBoosts, which I love only *slightly* less than my Yeezys. This was one of the items I wanted most this NAS. Very lucky to have received them. While I typically wear a 7.5, I size down for UltraBoosts, which tend to run a bit long & wide in the heel, IMO. I ordered these in a 7 and they fit perfectly. Quality is superb.

Nordstrom Bliss Oversize Throw Blanket: Desperately needed this in a larger size for my sofa because I have to share it with my cat. Ordered in the Vanilla color.

Nordstrom Bliss Plush Throw Blanket: It seems I can never have too many of these! They just wash and dry so nicely. Very pet-friendly blankets, and so well-priced! I got this one in the Green Mercury color, which is absolutely gorgeous.

Pendleton Ganado Stripe 6-Piece Towel Set: This is the item from NAS that I wanted the very most. Kind of random, but I have the Ganado bedding in my guest bedroom, and was so excited to see these towels available! I ordered the Antique White colorway and they perfectly complement the bedding. Will see how they wash, but initial impression is that quality is good. I think this is a really great deal for 2 towels, 2 hand towels, and 2 washcloths. 

These are not part of NAS but are on sale, and I'd been eyeing them for a while so I ordered them on my double points day:

Cole Haan Grand Ambition Huntington Over the Knee Boot: I cannot recommend these enough. They are so, so chic and flattering on my stubby little legs. The leather is beautiful. They are structured without being slouchy or too stiff. I think they will maintain their shape nicely due to the flexible fabric panel. Easy on and off for so tall a boot. I ordered these in an 8 as I like the option of wearing thicker socks with my boots. They fit TTS. You need these. Trust.

So that's what I've received so far. Very pleased, and no returns yet! 

What I'm still waiting on:

Zella Sheer Luck Long Sleeve Mesh T-Shirt: This has shipped, and should be arriving this week. Kind of a wildcard purchase for me. My thought is that this might be fun to layer under a leather moto jacket, with either a camisole or bralette underneath. Ordered in black, size medium. Will keep you posted.

Things stuck in "Getting Ready" purgatory:

Caslon Sweater Hoodie: Have had this cancelled twice already, so here's hoping 3rd time's the charm! Ordered in the Tan Camel Dark Heather, size medium, to go with the joggers which I've received & love. Will be really bummed if I can't manage to snag the matching hoodie.

Caslon Cozy Pullover Hoodie: This is my 2nd attempt ordering this, and given how bleak the reviews are, I'm not sure why I keep trying! I guess I just really like that Rust Spice color. Ordered this in a medium, which I'm a little uncertain about given the frequent mentions of "cropped" in the reviews.

Treasure & Bond Off the Shoulder Thermal Knit Crop Sweater: Again, I think the Rust Marsala color is what got me here. Ordered in a medium.

Pendleton Rio Canyon Fringe Throw Blanket: For the guest bedroom--hopefully this will go well with the Ganado bedding. Ordered in the Almond Bluff color. 2nd attempt at ordering this--first one was cancelled, despite item never going out of stock.

Longchamp Le Pliage Neo 18-Inch Nylon Travel Bag: Also a reorder after my first order was cancelled. Ordered in the Taupe color, which could go either way in person. Really want this one, so hoping it ships!

Cancellations that I've decided not to pursue:

Free People Intimately FP The Essential Triangle Bra: Ordered this in black, size medium, to pair with the Zella mesh t-shirt. Reading the review about how thin it is, I think I can do better.

Adidas Swift Run X Sneaker: I ordered these in the Halo Ivory/White leopard in my usual size 7.5. Admittedly, these were my second choice after the UltraBoost (which were unavailable when I placed my initial order). These were ultimately cancelled & the UltraBoost popped up in my size, so all's well that ends well!


----------



## brokeshopper

Anyone else disappointed with the sale this year?
I *really* wanted to shop! I had a large budget set aside and I need to redo my professional and "fun" wardrobe.

But things are taking a really long time to ship. And that's if they ship at all and don't get cancelled along the way. The logic for cancellations also eludes me. Last night these $33 cubic zirconia earrings were cancelled. They're still in stock on the site!! So what is going on with Nordstrom??

By the time I have received my items I've forgotten that I ordered it :/. And more than 75% of what I've received has been mediocre at best. Not a single leather jacket has worked for me - they're all stiff and funny smelling. I think I'm hard pressed to find more than 2 items that I'm genuinely excited to wear. And one of those is a 1STATE top for $50!

I have a giant box for returns now and I don't even know how to carry it into a store. I'm hoping one of the stores out in the burbs does curb-side returns!


----------



## rutabaga

brokeshopper said:


> Anyone else disappointed with the sale this year?
> I *really* wanted to shop! I had a large budget set aside and I need to redo my professional and "fun" wardrobe.
> 
> But things are taking a really long time to ship. And that's if they ship at all and don't get cancelled along the way. The logic for cancellations also eludes me. Last night these $33 cubic zirconia earrings were cancelled. They're still in stock on the site!! So what is going on with Nordstrom??
> 
> By the time I have received my items I've forgotten that I ordered it :/. And more than 75% of what I've received has been mediocre at best. Not a single leather jacket has worked for me - they're all stiff and funny smelling. I think I'm hard pressed to find more than 2 items that I'm genuinely excited to wear. And one of those is a 1STATE top for $50!
> 
> I have a giant box for returns now and I don't even know how to carry it into a store. I'm hoping one of the stores out in the burbs does curb-side returns!


I was just thinking this the other day. I want to give Nordstrom my money but nothing is really making my heart sing. My total haul is a few pairs of Natori underwear, the BB cream eyeshadow sticks, a Longchamp tote (which is gorg but isn’t exciting or different), and some fancy soft sheets arriving today. Possibly a new dress if the Frame dress doesn’t turn out to be a nightmare. Maybe if I was still going into the office full time I’d have more things on my wishlist? I wanted the striped bath mat but that hasn’t come back in stock since it sold out before Influencers could shop.


----------



## sabrunka

I got my XS Vince coatigan and the sleeves are too short and it didnt look very flowy/nice on me , which is weird since the medium sleeves were VERY large.


----------



## Tagner

I use multiple wish lists with descriptive names to keep track of what I order, receive and return. Wishlist for items I’m considering. Ordered for thinks I’ve ordered.  Received for things I’ve received. Returned for things I’ve returned. I just move them to the list that applies so I can keep track. For me it’s a little easier than a spreadsheet.


----------



## bagconfusion

sabrunka said:


> I got my XS Vince coatigan and the sleeves are too short and it didnt look very flowy/nice on me , which is weird since the medium sleeves were VERY large.


Are you normally a size medium? Maybe a small is best then? I was trying to buy one if it pops up so that’s good to know it was too short for you.


----------



## brokeshopper

Tagner said:


> I use multiple wish lists with descriptive names to keep track of what I order, receive and return. Wishlist for items I’m considering. Ordered for thinks I’ve ordered.  Received for things I’ve received. Returned for things I’ve returned. I just move them to the list that applies so I can keep track. For me it’s a little easier than a spreadsheet.


This is genius!! I need to do this as well now!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## englishprof

raylyn said:


> I got one before it went out of stock again, I hope I didn't order someone's return...


Yikes!! I will hope the same LOL


----------



## sabrunka

bagconfusion said:


> Are you normally a size medium? Maybe a small is best then? I was trying to buy one if it pops up so that’s good to know it was too short for you.


Im normally a small!! The medium was an impulse buy and it was just too big overall. Youre right that the small might be best.


----------



## rutabaga

Tagner said:


> I use multiple wish lists with descriptive names to keep track of what I order, receive and return. Wishlist for items I’m considering. Ordered for thinks I’ve ordered.  Received for things I’ve received. Returned for things I’ve returned. I just move them to the list that applies so I can keep track. For me it’s a little easier than a spreadsheet.


I do something similar. It makes reordering in the event of cancellations easier. I also parse out my wishlist into high/low priority items. For low priority I’ll stalk for further reductions or wait for them to show up on NR.

BUT... I also keep a spreadsheet, because it’s easier to see the totals and know when you’ve busted your budget.


----------



## *Nikara

Tagner said:


> I use multiple wish lists with descriptive names to keep track of what I order, receive and return. Wishlist for items I’m considering. Ordered for thinks I’ve ordered.  Received for things I’ve received. Returned for things I’ve returned. I just move them to the list that applies so I can keep track. For me it’s a little easier than a spreadsheet.



I do this as well with moving items between multiple wish lists!  I also do a spreadsheet so I could keep tabs on budgets and to match with the bills (which I dread receiving, lol)


----------



## IslandBari

LNW84 said:


> Alright here is my write up on what I've ordered & my preliminary reviews. Hope something here is helpful to someone. Happy to answer any questions!
> 
> Club Monaco Maite Trench Coat: When I first took this out of the box, I feared it would be a return. While the pics online show it as more of a camel color, it is a true khaki--meaning there is def a hint of green to it. I feared this would be harder to pair with other items. And then I tried it on...and it just fits me so well! Agree w/ reviews that it is cut narrow in the shoulders--but so am I, so this coat works nicely. I am a size 6-8 and ordered a medium. Fit is otherwise TTS.
> 
> Club Monaco Kaytee Sleeveless Sweater Dress: There are a LOT of sweater dresses included in this year's sale, and I had to constantly remind myself how frumpy and dumpy my Corgi body type looks in these. But I was curious about this one and took a chance. It is absolutely beautiful and the quality is excellent. The knit is substantial but not bulky. I also ordered a medium in this and found it TTS. Will look so lovely paired with a navy blazer.
> 
> Rails Hunter Button-Up Shirt: I typically wear a medium in Rails shirts, and this one was no exception. I ordered in the (now sold out) Ivory Check, and it is so subtle and effortlessly pretty. Feel really grateful to have snagged this in the colorway I wanted.
> 
> Caslon Cotton Blend Sweater Joggers: If you're looking for elevated loungewear, this set fits the bill. I ordered in the Tan Camel Dark Heather color, which is really rich and beautiful. I ordered a medium, and would say they fit TTS leaning large, but that is what I wanted and expected of casual joggers.
> 
> Adidas UltraBoost DNA Running Shoe: My second pair of UltraBoosts, which I love only *slightly* less than my Yeezys. This was one of the items I wanted most this NAS. Very lucky to have received them. While I typically wear a 7.5, I size down for UltraBoosts, which tend to run a bit long & wide in the heel, IMO. I ordered these in a 7 and they fit perfectly. Quality is superb.
> 
> Nordstrom Bliss Oversize Throw Blanket: Desperately needed this in a larger size for my sofa because I have to share it with my cat. Ordered in the Vanilla color.
> 
> Nordstrom Bliss Plush Throw Blanket: It seems I can never have too many of these! They just wash and dry so nicely. Very pet-friendly blankets, and so well-priced! I got this one in the Green Mercury color, which is absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Pendleton Ganado Stripe 6-Piece Towel Set: This is the item from NAS that I wanted the very most. Kind of random, but I have the Ganado bedding in my guest bedroom, and was so excited to see these towels available! I ordered the Antique White colorway and they perfectly complement the bedding. Will see how they wash, but initial impression is that quality is good. I think this is a really great deal for 2 towels, 2 hand towels, and 2 washcloths.
> 
> These are not part of NAS but are on sale, and I'd been eyeing them for a while so I ordered them on my double points day:
> 
> Cole Haan Grand Ambition Huntington Over the Knee Boot: I cannot recommend these enough. They are so, so chic and flattering on my stubby little legs. The leather is beautiful. They are structured without being slouchy or too stiff. I think they will maintain their shape nicely due to the flexible fabric panel. Easy on and off for so tall a boot. I ordered these in an 8 as I like the option of wearing thicker socks with my boots. They fit TTS. You need these. Trust.
> 
> So that's what I've received so far. Very pleased, and no returns yet!
> 
> What I'm still waiting on:
> 
> Zella Sheer Luck Long Sleeve Mesh T-Shirt: This has shipped, and should be arriving this week. Kind of a wildcard purchase for me. My thought is that this might be fun to layer under a leather moto jacket, with either a camisole or bralette underneath. Ordered in black, size medium. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Things stuck in "Getting Ready" purgatory:
> 
> Caslon Sweater Hoodie: Have had this cancelled twice already, so here's hoping 3rd time's the charm! Ordered in the Tan Camel Dark Heather, size medium, to go with the joggers which I've received & love. Will be really bummed if I can't manage to snag the matching hoodie.
> 
> Caslon Cozy Pullover Hoodie: This is my 2nd attempt ordering this, and given how bleak the reviews are, I'm not sure why I keep trying! I guess I just really like that Rust Spice color. Ordered this in a medium, which I'm a little uncertain about given the frequent mentions of "cropped" in the reviews.
> 
> Treasure & Bond Off the Shoulder Thermal Knit Crop Sweater: Again, I think the Rust Marsala color is what got me here. Ordered in a medium.
> 
> Pendleton Rio Canyon Fringe Throw Blanket: For the guest bedroom--hopefully this will go well with the Ganado bedding. Ordered in the Almond Bluff color. 2nd attempt at ordering this--first one was cancelled, despite item never going out of stock.
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo 18-Inch Nylon Travel Bag: Also a reorder after my first order was cancelled. Ordered in the Taupe color, which could go either way in person. Really want this one, so hoping it ships!
> 
> Cancellations that I've decided not to pursue:
> 
> Free People Intimately FP The Essential Triangle Bra: Ordered this in black, size medium, to pair with the Zella mesh t-shirt. Reading the review about how thin it is, I think I can do better.
> 
> Adidas Swift Run X Sneaker: I ordered these in the Halo Ivory/White leopard in my usual size 7.5. Admittedly, these were my second choice after the UltraBoost (which were unavailable when I placed my initial order). These were ultimately cancelled & the UltraBoost popped up in my size, so all's well that ends well!


Great reviews!  Thanks for the information


----------



## Lily's Mom

Tagner said:


> I use multiple wish lists with descriptive names to keep track of what I order, receive and return. Wishlist for items I’m considering. Ordered for thinks I’ve ordered.  Received for things I’ve received. Returned for things I’ve returned. I just move them to the list that applies so I can keep track. For me it’s a little easier than a spreadsheet.


I actually do something similar except I just keep wishlists for what I bought and then what I return. The third wishlist is for things I’m tracking for possible purchase. For things ordered but not received I just check my order profile. It can be a lot to keep track of so you have to do something.  The budget spreadsheet is what I really should be doing.


----------



## paula3boys

bunnylou said:


> That’s awful! You’re an outstanding customer and they should treat you as one.
> 
> I have had the opposite problem lately and think I was laughed at for my honesty? Before NAS started, I found two Longchamp bags on sale. One wasn’t really my style, but looked kind of classic and seemed to be a really nice structured leather bag (and it was 60% off). I have so many black purses and this was brown, so maybe I should expand my horizons? There were 4 left, so I ordered it as well as a mini tote. The leather bag was canceled, but the mini tote shipped.
> 
> To my surprise, when I received my mini tote, *the leather bag was included as well! I checked my order history and the leather bag was still marked as canceled.* I called customer service to let them know I received this bag in error. The rep laughed like, “I don’t know what to tell you, but…thank you for your honesty?” *He was also insinuating that I should keep the bag*. That didn’t feel right, and I knew if I returned it to a store, it would probably get lost in the system. I returned the bag via mail, so hopefully they can enter it back into their inventory?
> 
> Lo and behold, a few days later, I receive a package with another mini tote in it. I brought this one back to the store since I was making a return anyway. Hopefully Nordstrom doesn’t go out of business from sending people random purses!


That rep could get fired if they review the call. They are supposed to process an SNS (sale no ship) to make up for the receiving of the item that you weren't previously charged for. This then charges you but does not ship another one out to you. I hope you put a note in the mail (or nothing with your info so they just return to inventory) so they don't refund your card for an item you didn't originally get charged for. Wow, I am amazed at such poor customer service.


----------



## Westie lover

brokeshopper said:


> Anyone else disappointed with the sale this year?
> I *really* wanted to shop! I had a large budget set aside and I need to redo my professional and "fun" wardrobe.
> 
> But things are taking a really long time to ship. And that's if they ship at all and don't get cancelled along the way. The logic for cancellations also eludes me. Last night these $33 cubic zirconia earrings were cancelled. They're still in stock on the site!! So what is going on with Nordstrom??
> 
> By the time I have received my items I've forgotten that I ordered it :/. And more than 75% of what I've received has been mediocre at best. Not a single leather jacket has worked for me - they're all stiff and funny smelling. I think I'm hard pressed to find more than 2 items that I'm genuinely excited to wear. And one of those is a 1STATE top for $50!
> 
> I have a giant box for returns now and I don't even know how to carry it into a store. I'm hoping one of the stores out in the burbs does curb-side returns!


I was hoping for some retail therapy since I haven’t been inside of a store for well over a year until last week. By the time I was allowed to shop my wishlist vanished so I’m kind of sitting this one out. Nothing on my list was a must have item. IMHO the Anniversary Sale isn’t what it was a handful of years ago. I miss the classic timeless pieces that were quality items many of which I still cherish and wear/use on a regular basis. I didn’t really find much that would fall into that criteria.
Many have found items they love and I have thouroughly enjoyed lurking to see what others have posted. There are many items just wouldn’t work on a woman pushing 70. Could be my expectations are not in sync due to my previous year’s experiences or it could just be I’m not that young at this point  I haven’t found much that sings to me and things seem disorganized based on the many issues that have been posted. We are still in a pandemic and some of this is to be expected. Hopefully Nordstrom will come back stronger next year. While not thrillled, I think giving the benefit of the doubt is the direction I’m leaning.


----------



## VSOP

I’m waiting on my notes from pickup promotion. Then I’ll buy these. Does anyone have them? Thoughts? 



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5892800


----------



## bunnylou

paula3boys said:


> That rep could get fired if they review the call. They are supposed to process an SNS (sale no ship) to make up for the receiving of the item that you weren't previously charged for. This then charges you but does not ship another one out to you. I hope you put a note in the mail (or nothing with your info so they just return to inventory) so they don't refund your card for an item you didn't originally get charged for. Wow, I am amazed at such poor customer service.



I wrote notes on both sides of the return slip so they shouldn’t miss it!


----------



## VSOP

Someone asked about these boots from Timberland, I tried them on today. Very easy to get them on and off, very comfy on. I have wide feet but no complaints at all. These are olive, camera didn’t pick up color to good. Ima keep these boots.


----------



## labrat1996

Lily's Mom said:


> Thank you. My other rails shirt is a large and it fits in the chest area but snug in the hips. I think I did shrink it a bit so not too worried about it being a bit bigger. But glad to know about length.


I never have to worry about the hips, so I didn’t think about that. I’m a 36DD in the chest area, but my hips are 36 inches, so the chest is my issue area for shirts. I think you will love it. It’s so cute and different from the usual plaid.


----------



## Lily's Mom

labrat1996 said:


> I never have to worry about the hips, so I didn’t think about that. I’m a 36DD in the chest area, but my hips are 36 inches, so the chest is my issue area for shirts. I think you will love it. It’s so cute and different from the usual plaid.


Incredibly I just received notice that the Rails shirt shipped!  Just ordered yesterday and I'm still waiting on other items from a week ago.


----------



## Susies71

Longchamp toiletry cases available right now in grey & desert


----------



## nikki626

rutabaga said:


> I do something similar. It makes reordering in the event of cancellations easier. I also parse out my wishlist into high/low priority items. For low priority I’ll stalk for further reductions or wait for them to show up on NR.
> 
> BUT... I also keep a spreadsheet, because it’s easier to see the totals and know when you’ve busted your budget.


On my spreadsheet I have outstanding  and accepted as well as total so I have a running number toward my budget


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## HM1983

LNW84 said:


> Alright here is my write up on what I've ordered & my preliminary reviews. Hope something here is helpful to someone. Happy to answer any questions!
> 
> Club Monaco Maite Trench Coat: When I first took this out of the box, I feared it would be a return. While the pics online show it as more of a camel color, it is a true khaki--meaning there is def a hint of green to it. I feared this would be harder to pair with other items. And then I tried it on...and it just fits me so well! Agree w/ reviews that it is cut narrow in the shoulders--but so am I, so this coat works nicely. I am a size 6-8 and ordered a medium. Fit is otherwise TTS.
> 
> Club Monaco Kaytee Sleeveless Sweater Dress: There are a LOT of sweater dresses included in this year's sale, and I had to constantly remind myself how frumpy and dumpy my Corgi body type looks in these. But I was curious about this one and took a chance. It is absolutely beautiful and the quality is excellent. The knit is substantial but not bulky. I also ordered a medium in this and found it TTS. Will look so lovely paired with a navy blazer.
> 
> Rails Hunter Button-Up Shirt: I typically wear a medium in Rails shirts, and this one was no exception. I ordered in the (now sold out) Ivory Check, and it is so subtle and effortlessly pretty. Feel really grateful to have snagged this in the colorway I wanted.
> 
> Caslon Cotton Blend Sweater Joggers: If you're looking for elevated loungewear, this set fits the bill. I ordered in the Tan Camel Dark Heather color, which is really rich and beautiful. I ordered a medium, and would say they fit TTS leaning large, but that is what I wanted and expected of casual joggers.
> 
> Adidas UltraBoost DNA Running Shoe: My second pair of UltraBoosts, which I love only *slightly* less than my Yeezys. This was one of the items I wanted most this NAS. Very lucky to have received them. While I typically wear a 7.5, I size down for UltraBoosts, which tend to run a bit long & wide in the heel, IMO. I ordered these in a 7 and they fit perfectly. Quality is superb.
> 
> Nordstrom Bliss Oversize Throw Blanket: Desperately needed this in a larger size for my sofa because I have to share it with my cat. Ordered in the Vanilla color.
> 
> Nordstrom Bliss Plush Throw Blanket: It seems I can never have too many of these! They just wash and dry so nicely. Very pet-friendly blankets, and so well-priced! I got this one in the Green Mercury color, which is absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Pendleton Ganado Stripe 6-Piece Towel Set: This is the item from NAS that I wanted the very most. Kind of random, but I have the Ganado bedding in my guest bedroom, and was so excited to see these towels available! I ordered the Antique White colorway and they perfectly complement the bedding. Will see how they wash, but initial impression is that quality is good. I think this is a really great deal for 2 towels, 2 hand towels, and 2 washcloths.
> 
> These are not part of NAS but are on sale, and I'd been eyeing them for a while so I ordered them on my double points day:
> 
> Cole Haan Grand Ambition Huntington Over the Knee Boot: I cannot recommend these enough. They are so, so chic and flattering on my stubby little legs. The leather is beautiful. They are structured without being slouchy or too stiff. I think they will maintain their shape nicely due to the flexible fabric panel. Easy on and off for so tall a boot. I ordered these in an 8 as I like the option of wearing thicker socks with my boots. They fit TTS. You need these. Trust.
> 
> So that's what I've received so far. Very pleased, and no returns yet!
> 
> What I'm still waiting on:
> 
> Zella Sheer Luck Long Sleeve Mesh T-Shirt: This has shipped, and should be arriving this week. Kind of a wildcard purchase for me. My thought is that this might be fun to layer under a leather moto jacket, with either a camisole or bralette underneath. Ordered in black, size medium. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Things stuck in "Getting Ready" purgatory:
> 
> Caslon Sweater Hoodie: Have had this cancelled twice already, so here's hoping 3rd time's the charm! Ordered in the Tan Camel Dark Heather, size medium, to go with the joggers which I've received & love. Will be really bummed if I can't manage to snag the matching hoodie.
> 
> Caslon Cozy Pullover Hoodie: This is my 2nd attempt ordering this, and given how bleak the reviews are, I'm not sure why I keep trying! I guess I just really like that Rust Spice color. Ordered this in a medium, which I'm a little uncertain about given the frequent mentions of "cropped" in the reviews.
> 
> Treasure & Bond Off the Shoulder Thermal Knit Crop Sweater: Again, I think the Rust Marsala color is what got me here. Ordered in a medium.
> 
> Pendleton Rio Canyon Fringe Throw Blanket: For the guest bedroom--hopefully this will go well with the Ganado bedding. Ordered in the Almond Bluff color. 2nd attempt at ordering this--first one was cancelled, despite item never going out of stock.
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo 18-Inch Nylon Travel Bag: Also a reorder after my first order was cancelled. Ordered in the Taupe color, which could go either way in person. Really want this one, so hoping it ships!
> 
> Cancellations that I've decided not to pursue:
> 
> Free People Intimately FP The Essential Triangle Bra: Ordered this in black, size medium, to pair with the Zella mesh t-shirt. Reading the review about how thin it is, I think I can do better.
> 
> Adidas Swift Run X Sneaker: I ordered these in the Halo Ivory/White leopard in my usual size 7.5. Admittedly, these were my second choice after the UltraBoost (which were unavailable when I placed my initial order). These were ultimately cancelled & the UltraBoost popped up in my size, so all's well that ends well!


Thanks for the review on the trench! I ordered that too and it hasn't shipped yet. I'm nervous about the color in person. I really wanted that Rails button up you got, but it's been out of stock in my size the whole time so far. Sounds like you got some great items


----------



## jaschultze

Tagner said:


> I use multiple wish lists with descriptive names to keep track of what I order, receive and return. Wishlist for items I’m considering. Ordered for thinks I’ve ordered.  Received for things I’ve received. Returned for things I’ve returned. I just move them to the list that applies so I can keep track. For me it’s a little easier than a spreadsheet.


I do the same. My main lists are "Purchased," "Not Sure, " (which includes sold out items I want to keep tabs on) and "Keepers," with smaller lists like "Pants," "Shoes," and "Beauty." I probably should do "Returns" but it's easy enough to keep track of them through the Purchases part of the site.


----------



## piosavsfan

I tried on the Vince coatigan in store today in grey. I'm usually a size 14/16 or L/XL and the L fit me well but the sleeves are long. It's nice - soft and thick - but I'm not sure it's worth the cost.  I have it ordered in black but I probably won't be too upset if it gets canceled.


----------



## Kelly7adria

I bought the Blanknyc suede moto jacket. I’m in love with it, but it’s a little too small and squashes the boobs when I zip it up. I was going to return it for the next size up, but its sold out. I’m considering keeping it and just wearing it open. I looked at images of Moto jackets and it looks like most people don’t wear them zipped anyway. Thoughts?


----------



## LNW84

Kelly7adria said:


> I bought the Blanknyc suede moto jacket. I’m in love with it, but it’s a little too small and squashes the boobs when I zip it up. I was going to return it for the next size up, but its sold out. I’m considering keeping it and just wearing it open. I looked at images of Moto jackets and it looks like most people don’t wear them zipped anyway. Thoughts?


I think I have only zipped a moto jacket once in my life, and that was because I was very, very cold. 
That being said, every time I have held onto something that fit less than perfectly, I've ended up seldom reaching for it & ultimately regretting it. 
Will Nordstrom allow an exchange after the sale has ended & stock replenishes?


----------



## JoesGirl

sabrunka said:


> I got my XS Vince coatigan and the sleeves are too short and it didnt look very flowy/nice on me , which is weird since the medium sleeves were VERY large.


Any chance you are returning it? I’ve been trying to order an XS in the hopes it’s not too much on my short frame.


----------



## sago1717

piosavsfan said:


> I tried on the Vince coatigan in store today in grey. I'm usually a size 14/16 or L/XL and the L fit me well but the sleeves are long. It's nice - soft and thick - but I'm not sure it's worth the cost.  I have it ordered in black but I probably won't be too upset if it gets canceled.


I ordered it in black and it's going back. The black is a bit too much for a long coat/cardigan (I'm only 5'4) and it clings more than I want it to cling. It's too expensive to not be exactly how I want it to fit.


----------



## rutabaga

Kelly7adria said:


> I bought the Blanknyc suede moto jacket. I’m in love with it, but it’s a little too small and squashes the boobs when I zip it up. I was going to return it for the next size up, but its sold out. I’m considering keeping it and just wearing it open. I looked at images of Moto jackets and it looks like most people don’t wear them zipped anyway. Thoughts?


I don’t usually zip moto jackets bc of the uniboob effect. If it fits everywhere else and you’re ok with treating it like a waterfall/open jacket, why not? Blanknyc does  some really beautiful suedes.


----------



## JoesGirl

JoesGirl said:


> Any chance you are returning it? I’ve been trying to order an XS in the hopes it’s not too much on my short frame.


Nevermind I just looked at the length and it’s the same as the pink coat I am returning.   Oh thehoys of being 5”2.


----------



## beausmom

Does anyone have any details for these beauty deals?  https://www.nordstrom.com/browse/beauty?breadcrumb=Home/Beauty&origin=topnav


----------



## beausmom

beausmom said:


> Does anyone have any details for these beauty deals?  https://www.nordstrom.com/browse/beauty?breadcrumb=Home/Beauty&origin=topnav


Sorry, link didn’t post correctly. I was wondering about the Glam deals. You have to click on it and it has a different item/brand per day but no other details.


----------



## Lily's Mom

beausmom said:


> Sorry, link didn’t post correctly. I was wondering about the Glam deals. You have to click on it and it has a different item/brand per day but no other details.


Check page 16. Vlad posted a list of the beauty deals  this might be what you are looking for. Sorry it took me a while to find but I remembered there was something on beauty.


----------



## limom

They are not doing a good job promoting anything this year, imo
Thanks god for this thread….
I just received the timberland boots in black and they are much lighter than expected…
Perfect for rainy days.
One draw back though, the leather feels plasticky. Would it be ok to condition or would it ruin the waterproofing?


----------



## sabrunka

JoesGirl said:


> Nevermind I just looked at the length and it’s the same as the pink coat I am returning.   Oh thehoys of being 5”2.



Oh nooo! I was going to say, I am going to return it today.  The fit was very weird! I'm normally a small, sometimes a medium, so I figured it would fit just fine but yeah the sleeves are probably 2-3 inches shorter than the medium sleeves were, and the body sat really poorly on my frame.  It's okay though, I expect one of the harris wharf jackets I got to fit properly and be a "replacement" for the vince.


On another note.... I need to make my return in store today, but also think I may buy a pair of shoes.  Am I able to do the return and purchase in the same transaction? I want to use my card, however I have a low credit limit and would not have enough $$ on there to do a return and purchase in two separate transactions.


----------



## joheinous

sabrunka said:


> Oh nooo! I was going to say, I am going to return it today.  The fit was very weird! I'm normally a small, sometimes a medium, so I figured it would fit just fine but yeah the sleeves are probably 2-3 inches shorter than the medium sleeves were, and the body sat really poorly on my frame.  It's okay though, I expect one of the harris wharf jackets I got to fit properly and be a "replacement" for the vince.
> 
> 
> On another note.... I need to make my return in store today, but also think I may buy a pair of shoes.  Am I able to do the return and purchase in the same transaction? I want to use my card, however I have a low credit limit and would not have enough $$ on there to do a return and purchase in two separate transactions.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## joheinous

Just bring your item to the shoe department. You can make your return in the same transaction.


----------



## Kelly7adria

Out of curiosity, has anyone made a post or blog about what the most popular items have been? What sold out the fastest? I got to the sale later on, but both items I purchased have sold out. I’m wondering what awesome items I missed out on.


----------



## beausmom

Lily's Mom said:


> Check page 16. Vlad posted a list of the beauty deals  this might be what you are looking for. Sorry it took me a while to find but I remembered there was something on beauty.


Thank you!  I knew I saw it somewhere but I didn’t pay much attention at the time since the dates seemed so far away, lol.  Now I remember that I was interested in the La Mer deal.  It was the same deal last year for La Mer and it sold out in seconds.  Hopefully, second time‘s a charm for me.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Kelly7adria said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone made a post or blog about what the most popular items have been? What sold out the fastest? I got to the sale later on, but both items I purchased have sold out. I’m wondering what awesome items I missed out on.


Probably all the items I had my eye on and sold out


----------



## bagconfusion

I dont think they have updates stock with the public access which is sad because i stayed up to look. I am still hopeful they will add more stock of some of the items at least because I have a few i still really want.


----------



## viba424

I am so getting this I dont care what anyone says


----------



## Hobie

Kelly7adria said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone made a post or blog about what the most popular items have been? What sold out the fastest? I got to the sale later on, but both items I purchased have sold out. I’m wondering what awesome items I missed out on.



I think @Vlad usually creates a list of popular items based on this thread and clicks to support the site.



Westie lover said:


> With the sale opening to non cardholders tomorrow, what are the odds that any items will be restocked? I visited the Pentagon City store too late into the sale and very little was in stock with miscellaneous odds and ends left. Do you think they held anything back or is this a sale for cardholders only? If any of you have thoughts I would appreciate the info. I don’t have must have items but would like to get a few things for the grandkids and perhaps my daughters.



I don't know about restocks, but the very first return I mailed in has been processed. So I wouldn't give up on stalking the site.


----------



## BrooklynMarie

bagconfusion said:


> I dont think they have updates stock with the public access which is sad because i stayed up to look. I am still hopeful they will add more stock of some of the items at least because I have a few i still really want.



I'm currently pregnant with my first and I have had my eye on the Stokke Tripp Trapp high chair from the very beginning of the sale. It went out of stock sometime last week and I was hoping they'd restock it for public access. I even got up in the middle of the night to make sure I got my hands on it when public access opened up, but unfortunately it was not restocked. While I am doubtful, I'm still holding out hope it will pop back up.


----------



## StacyLynn624

Kelly7adria said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone made a post or blog about what the most popular items have been? What sold out the fastest? I got to the sale later on, but both items I purchased have sold out. I’m wondering what awesome items I missed out on.



the top 5 wishlist items are



OLAPLEX Bond Maintenance Hair Care Set, SG 6230229 *(moved from no. 3 to no. 1)*
TRUE & CO. True Body Triangle Convertible Strap Bralette, SG 5759038
SPANX Faux Leather Leggings, SG 798736
THREAD & SUPPLY Shirt Jacket, SG 6266174
BOMBAS Women's 6-Pack Assorted Ankle Socks, SG 6256086


----------



## StacyLynn624

Everything left on my wishlist is still sold out.  I don’t see the moonlight pajamas coming in stock, so they’ve been sold
Out the whole sale?
This is the first time that I haven’t been able to get some things on my list eventually.


----------



## Sofia Mena

sabrunka said:


> Oh nooo! I was going to say, I am going to return it today.  The fit was very weird! I'm normally a small, sometimes a medium, so I figured it would fit just fine but yeah the sleeves are probably 2-3 inches shorter than the medium sleeves were, and the body sat really poorly on my frame.  It's okay though, I expect one of the harris wharf jackets I got to fit properly and be a "replacement" for the vince.
> 
> 
> On another note.... I need to make my return in store today, but also think I may buy a pair of shoes.  Am I able to do the return and purchase in the same transaction? I want to use my card, however I have a low credit limit and would not have enough $$ on there to do a return and purchase in two separate transactions.



You can do the return and purchase in the same transaction, but for future knowledge you can also have the return credited to a gift card. I usually do that during the sale so I don't go into a huge points deficit especially if I used a double points day.


----------



## baghabitz34

baghabitz34 said:


> Still waiting on an order from 7/20. Still showing as Getting Ready.


I called customer service today & spoke to a lovely lady that has the same name as me - how funny is that!
She said my delivery should be here by 8/3. Since it’s coming from their bigger warehouse, it’s delayed due to the sale.


----------



## kadya

I have 2 things that still haven’t shipped from first day of Icon, 7/12 - a pair of moonlight pajamas (I know what I said about the Target ones, but Target didn't have any of beautifully soft long sets in stock in my size at the time lmao so I sprung for the pink printed ones), and Halogen Knit Leggings. Both have since sold out. In fact, all petite sizes of the knit leggings are sold out, and black is gone in all sizes. I’m hoping the ones I got fit like last years’ and I don’t have to try to exchange.

I placed one final order last night…the Aquatalia Laila boot and the Rails Hunter plaid shirt in both black/white and black/red. I am hoping I like one of them - it’s not easy to find XXS in these so I decided to go for it. The Aquatalia boot was the one that was haunting my dreams, I knew I would regret it if I didn’t buy them! If for some reason it is marked down more post-sale and my size is still available, I’ll get them then and return the more expensive ones, but now I don’t have to fret if they sell out haha.

Oh, and that last order? I could only choose standard shipping, and it’s estimated to be delivered 8/12. It must be coming from the vendors.


----------



## sabrunka

Thanks all for responding about the return/exchange question!

I had one wishlist item which I wasn't jumping on super fast because it was one of the more expensive items I had my eye on, but I decided to try them on in store and I couldn't say no.  I've wanted white boots for a while and have had issues finding ones that didn't look cheap, and so I tried the Aquatalia Laila boots.

These are SO supple, comfortable, AND they are fitted perfectly to my calf (which is pretty narrow).  I am between a size 9.5-10 depending on brand, and the 9.5 are good in this boot.  They do run a tad narrow, and the toe box is long (I have about 3/4 of an inch in front of my big toe, but sizing down would probably be too tight width wise).  I'll post photos later.


----------



## sabrunka

kadya said:


> I have 2 things that still haven’t shipped from first day of Icon, 7/12 - a pair of moonlight pajamas (I know what I said about the Target ones, but Target didn't have any of beautifully soft long sets in stock in my size at the time lmao so I sprung for the pink printed ones), and Halogen Knit Leggings. Both have since sold out. In fact, all petite sizes of the knit leggings are sold out, and black is gone in all sizes. I’m hoping the ones I got fit like last years’ and I don’t have to try to exchange.
> 
> I placed one final order last night…the Aquatalia Laila boot and the Rails Hunter plaid shirt in both black/white and black/red. I am hoping I like one of them - it’s not easy to find XXS in these so I decided to go for it. The Aquatalia boot was the one that was haunting my dreams, I knew I would regret it if I didn’t buy them! If for some reason it is marked down more post-sale and my size is still available, I’ll get them then and return the more expensive ones, but now I don’t have to fret if they sell out haha.
> 
> Oh, and that last order? I could only choose standard shipping, and it’s estimated to be delivered 8/12. It must be coming from the vendors.



I appreciate how we both shared our love for the Laila boot in back-to-back replies lol! You will love them (unless you have wider feet, then they might be tight), but they are so beautiful. I am in love!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## jane

I ordered the Tory Burch croc slides in my size (6) but now I am reading the reviews again and pretty much everyone is saying they run large/wide... so I just ordered the 5.5 too, and I will return one (or both?). After waiting a couple weeks to get them. I sure wish my closest Nordstrom (downtown Seattle flagship) wasn't a ferry ride away and kind of a hassle to get to. I would just go in and try them on, which is always the ideal way! 

(This is why I love Zappos so much -- one or two day free shipping, free returns, no hassles!)


----------



## Westie lover

bagconfusion said:


> I dont think they have updates stock with the public access which is sad because i stayed up to look. I am still hopeful they will add more stock of some of the items at least because I have a few i still really want.


They didn’t restock for public access. I went in this morning and they had nothing. I’m a cardholder but just had Influencer status so was late getting access. I thought trying at the beginning of public access and at one of their better stores might help. Many customers were waiting to get in and were upset with lack of availability. The poor SA I spoke to was trying to do her best to calm the crowd but said very little trickled in the last few days and no more was expected. Nordstrom probably needs to just call it a sale for cardholders and be done with it. The store I went to in Tysons is one of the better stocked and caters to well off clientele. A few irate customers vowed never to come back. Hopefully they will do better next year.


----------



## VSOP

StacyLynn624 said:


> Everything left on my wishlist is still sold out.  I don’t see the moonlight pajamas coming in stock, so they’ve been sold
> Out the whole sale?
> This is the first time that I haven’t been able to get some things on my list eventually.



I caught a pop back and then got canceled email the next day.


----------



## StacyLynn624

The spreadsheet they sent this morning said they were still expecting some moonlight pajamas, but the sale has been on longer than it has left, so that’s kind of ridiculous.


----------



## bagconfusion

I got some shoes today and a bracelet. I’m keeping the on cloud those are not from the sale, I think they are the same ones from the sale but I bought the ones not on sale for a different color. So my biggest concern with the boots is that they will get wrinkling or creasing on the arc area like it’s odd how it protrudes when I wear it. I’ll have to show that later but I don’t think I can handle the sadness I’ll feel trying it on in pjs right now so that has to wait. The problem is I literally have no long mirrors to see myself in. The Tory Burch came with a dust bag which I thought was interesting also they are quite tall. I got them in a 10 I feel they look maybe a tad large on me but also fit pretty well. And the Steve Madden sock boots fit well too but I struggled to get those on as easily. I think I got those in my normal size which is like 9.


----------



## Fashion is Art

sabrunka said:


> I appreciate how we both shared our love for the Laila boot in back-to-back replies lol! You will love them (unless you have wider feet, then they might be tight), but they are so beautiful. I am in love!


Hi

Can you post some pics of the white Thanks


----------



## nikki626

Westie lover said:


> They didn’t restock for public access. I went in this morning and they had nothing. I’m a cardholder but just had Influencer status so was late getting access. I thought trying at the beginning of public access and at one of their better stores might help. Many customers were waiting to get in and were upset with lack of availability. The poor SA I spoke to was trying to do her best to calm the crowd but said very little trickled in the last few days and no more was expected. Nordstrom probably needs to just call it a sale for cardholders and be done with it. The store I went to in Tysons is one of the better stocked and caters to well off clientele. A few irate customers vowed never to come back. Hopefully they will do better next year.



This sucks in so many ways.  Having lived in the DC area before, I would think that Tyson's store would be packed with items.  You know they always have that sale in Sep/October that includes some NAS items, if you can't snag what you are looking for now maybe then..  I also feel bad, I have a stack of returns to make someone could be looking for something I have.


----------



## sabrunka

Fashion is Art said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you post some pics of the white Thanks



Im at work now, but I will be able to in a couple hours!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I stopped at the store today to return something and browsed, there were restock in shoes and clothing items. There were a lot of merchandise that was not on the floor prior that was available today.  Makeup, beauty, bags or jewelry  there was no restock, just the same things. Makeup and beauty was very picked over. Bags I feel tons of Tory Burch, Kurt Geiger was still available and some leather longchamps and not a hole lot  of other stuff. In the home goods still plenty of blankets from every brand and the back stock room was full to replenish.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

buggiewomma said:


> Regarding sweater pilling, the material does make a difference…. My 100% cotton and 100% linen sweaters do not pull ever at all. Poly blends or acrylic do pill. Always. The softer the poly material, I swear the more they pill.
> Merino and cashmere do pill, but can be brushed easily with a sweater shaver and kept looking new.
> Basically I stopped buying synthetic or blended sweaters and now pulling is way less a part of my life. I wonder if the complaints about Vince correspond to them using more wool blends recently??
> Anywyas, I agree pilling is a real PITA!!


Pilling with natural fibers has to do with the staple length of the fiber - the softer the material, the shorter the fibers, the more easily it will pill. So angora (which will pill if you just look at it), cashmere (Scottish and higher priced pill less) and soft wools will pill. But, as you said, it is easy to shave off these pills (or just pull them off if there are just a few) as the pills are on the surface.

Synthetics also pill but those pills are not confined to just the surface of the material so you may never really get rid of them.


----------



## bagconfusion

Have to say I’m also a bit bummed because a lot of items I still really wanted specifically staple pieces like plain tops or simple ones and never did get them. I feel like I’ll still be getting some cancellations as well since my stuff hasn’t shipped completely. I’ll only be devastated if my shoes get cancelled and my body suit but that would be my luck. I can’t get any more items though atm Nordstrom caught on that my card is slightly over the limit haha so until my returns process I’m out of luck so I think that means I won’t be shopping the sale anymore. I got bills to pay  lol


----------



## grietje

I was thinking ‘aww I am done with the sale and don’t have anything coming.’

And then I remembered @Kapster giving the tip on the Brenda Dansko clogs which are supposedly coming today.  I had forgot I ordered them!


----------



## Susies71

kadya said:


> I have 2 things that still haven’t shipped from first day of Icon, 7/12 - a pair of moonlight pajamas (I know what I said about the Target ones, but Target didn't have any of beautifully soft long sets in stock in my size at the time lmao so I sprung for the pink printed ones), and Halogen Knit Leggings. Both have since sold out. In fact, all petite sizes of the knit leggings are sold out, and black is gone in all sizes. I’m hoping the ones I got fit like last years’ and I don’t have to try to exchange.
> 
> I placed one final order last night…the Aquatalia Laila boot and the Rails Hunter plaid shirt in both black/white and black/red. I am hoping I like one of them - it’s not easy to find XXS in these so I decided to go for it. The Aquatalia boot was the one that was haunting my dreams, I knew I would regret it if I didn’t buy them! If for some reason it is marked down more post-sale and my size is still available, I’ll get them then and return the more expensive ones, but now I don’t have to fret if they sell out haha.
> 
> Oh, and that last order? I could only choose standard shipping, and it’s estimated to be delivered 8/12. It must be coming from the vendors.



I remember when I shopped for lavender moonlight pj nightgown a weird ship date showed up like 8/9.  I’m thinking it’s a shipping or distributor issue & they know inventory so sold out what is coming?


----------



## Westie lover

nikki626 said:


> This sucks in so many ways.  Having lived in the DC area before, I would think that Tyson's store would be packed with items.  You know they always have that sale in Sep/October that includes some NAS items, if you can't snag what you are looking for now maybe then..  I also feel bad, I have a stack of returns to make someone could be looking for something I have.


I probably should have headed out to Tysons when I got access but went to Pentagon City instead since it’s much closer. Right now the heat and humidity is overwhelming so waiting for September/October is likely a better plan.
I think everyone who had orders go through have some returns. It’s part of sale and to be expected. I wouldn’t feel bad. Someone will snatch them up!


----------



## dianjiang

Hi, I'm new to this forum, is this where people post the new restocks on LV website or is it another thread? Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## pixiejenna

I got the 1.state flutter rib tee in black and I love it so much I want it in more colors. I had it on my wishlist and it;s been sold out for a while but it happened to be in stock when I was periodically checking my wish list and decided to go for it expecting it to be canceled. I‘m so happy it didn’t. I was a bit worried about the size when I pulled it out of the bag even though I got a XL I have put on so much weight in the past year It was surprisingly stretchy and looked good on me. I got black which I usually stay away from because I have ginger cats and their floof is on everything I own.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/1-state-flutter-sleeve-rib-knit-t-shirt/5924413?origin=wishlist-personal


----------



## Denise Lemoine

LNW84 said:


> I think I have only zipped a moto jacket once in my life, and that was because I was very, very cold.
> That being said, every time I have held onto something that fit less than perfectly, I've ended up seldom reaching for it & ultimately regretting it.
> Will Nordstrom allow an exchange after the sale has ended & stock replenishes?


Yes they will.  I found something from a prior year's NAS that I never removed tags from.  There was no comment when I returned it.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot to add I have a few more things coming a few more tries at the silk pants I bought in other sizes. The 14 was too big even for a baggy pant. I grabbed a 12 and a 10 if one of them fits better I will risk getting them hemmed. I also got the BFD cream leopard blanket. Last year I really wanted the black/gray leopard, I saw one while shopping and totally regretted not grabbing it. This year I bought it right away but I didn’t feel the same way about it when I got it and ended up returning it. I saw the cream one and I really liked it way more than the dark one.


----------



## rutabaga

I ordered this Marine Layer dress when it popped back in my size:



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5876477
		


The Frame dress is going to arrive tomorrow or Friday. FedEx is unpredictable and running days late. One package that was supposed to be delivered on Sunday is arriving today so we’ll see. Also waiting on two Vince coatigans in camel and grey to ship but if both were cancelled I wouldn’t be surprised. Actually, now that I’ve deleted them from my WL they’ll probably both ship CS was also wrong about the white Vince belted sweater being OOS because it shipped!


----------



## Kapster

grietje said:


> I was thinking ‘aww I am done with the sale and don’t have anything coming.’
> 
> And then I remembered @Kapster giving the tip on the Brenda Dansko clogs which are supposedly coming today.  I had forgot I ordered them!



A fun surprise for the day, haha. I hope you like them!


----------



## sabrunka

Alright everyone, heres photos of the Aquatalia laila boots!


----------



## organizeitall

StacyLynn624 said:


> The spreadsheet they sent this morning said they were still expecting some moonlight pajamas, but the sale has been on longer than it has left, so that’s kind of ridiculous.


There were some v neck moonlight pjs that never did have most of the sizes come in so I assume they are stuck on the ocean or at port.  I have them in my wishlist to watch for them…there’s a worldwide container shortage, an ocean vessel shortage, and a continued port backup so I am surprised Nordies even had what they had!  I hope when this other stuff arrives that they discount it if it is after the sale ends.


----------



## *Nikara

I just open the door to this... 



LOL!  I just find this too funny... I'm sure the warehouse staff is swamp and I really feel bad for them, but my goodness!  It's a good thing there's only one item in that bag that was supposed to be sent, and the sticky part of the seal is stuck on the item so I don't end up with just an empty bag!  

On another note, the item in it was this: Caslon Rib Hoodie (https://www.nordstrom.com/s/caslon-rib-hoodie/5692924)
It is sooooo comfy!  Just waiting on the matching skirt to arrive (https://www.nordstrom.com/s/caslon-ribbed-sweater-midi-skirt/5692922)


----------



## JetGirl216

dianjiang said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum, is this where people post the new restocks on LV website or is it another thread? Thanks!


Another thread. Here is where you can post about stalking items on LV’s website: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-are-you-stalking-today-us-ca.980729/page-5034


----------



## titania029

I didn’t see anyone else mention these, thought I would share. I love Naturalizer finds from this sale. Naturalizer has wide sizes, and also wide calves boots (scored two over the knee pairs in a prior NAS) for my wide feet and muscular calves.







			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/naturalizer-tex-bootie-women/5910645?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FShoes&color=200


----------



## Fashion is Art

sabrunka said:


> Alright everyone, heres photos of the Aquatalia laila boots!
> 
> View attachment 5149285
> View attachment 5149286
> View attachment 5149287
> View attachment 5149288


Thank you they are gorgeous... would you describe them as cream or white?


----------



## VSOP

I’m getting a lot of notifications of restocks from wishlist.


----------



## baghabitz34

titania029 said:


> I didn’t see anyone else mention these, thought I would share. I love Naturalizer finds from this sale. Naturalizer has wide sizes, and also wide calves boots (scored two over the knee pairs in a prior NAS) for my wide feet and muscular calves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149380
> View attachment 5149381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/naturalizer-tex-bootie-women/5910645?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FShoes&color=200


Thanks for the post. I was just looking at these & debating if I want to order them.


----------



## sabrunka

Fashion is Art said:


> Thank you they are gorgeous... would you describe them as cream or white?


They are closer to white than cream!! But still sliiiightly off white


----------



## titania029

Welcome! They are very comfortable.



baghabitz34 said:


> Thanks for the post. I was just looking at these & debating if I want to order them.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## waddleod

Sz 8 and 10 l’agence blazer at my store if anyone wants.


----------



## Di Michelle

The only things I really needed and wanted were the Wacoal sports bras and the Mark Jacobs embossed leather crossbody in black. Keeping my fingers crossed that they don’t get canceled. I am not a cardholder and I paid debit when the clock struck midnight PST.


----------



## bagconfusion

dya91101 said:


> The only things I really needed and wanted were the Wacoal sports bras and the Mark Jacobs embossed leather crossbody in black. Keeping my fingers crossed that they don’t get canceled. I am not a cardholder and I paid debit when the clock struck midnight PST.


I had that bra cancel on me and one of the other ones is not shipped. I have this horrible feeling that everything that hasnt shipped and is now out of  stock is gonna be canceled.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Here are my in store purchases:

Vince ,xs, love it.


Graphic Ts, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
on the fence, maybe only keep the short sleeve



and Halogen mini dress, s, the skirt parts fits good even a tad large, the upper body is so open, not sure even sizing up would help.


----------



## vt2159

titania029 said:


> I didn’t see anyone else mention these, thought I would share. I love Naturalizer finds from this sale. Naturalizer has wide sizes, and also wide calves boots (scored two over the knee pairs in a prior NAS) for my wide feet and muscular calves.
> 
> View attachment 5149380
> View attachment 5149381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/naturalizer-tex-bootie-women/5910645?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FShoes&color=200


I love your Prabal Gurung shirt! I still have mine from the collab. That is my most favorite print from that collection.


----------



## vt2159

bagconfusion said:


> I got some shoes today and a bracelet. I’m keeping the on cloud those are not from the sale, I think they are the same ones from the sale but I bought the ones not on sale for a different color. So my biggest concern with the boots is that they will get wrinkling or creasing on the arc area like it’s odd how it protrudes when I wear it. I’ll have to show that later but I don’t think I can handle the sadness I’ll feel trying it on in pjs right now so that has to wait. The problem is I literally have no long mirrors to see myself in. The Tory Burch came with a dust bag which I thought was interesting also they are quite tall. I got them in a 10 I feel they look maybe a tad large on me but also fit pretty well. And the Steve Madden sock boots fit well too but I struggled to get those on as easily. I think I got those in my normal size which is like 9.


I've been thinking about your Steve Madden booties all day since your post! So I decided to order them, but I can't find them online. I'm wondering if they sold out. Do you have a link to the item that you can share?


----------



## vt2159

Here's my current saga with Nordstrom customer service online. I chatted to ask for my information about a package that supposedly shipped July 22, but UPS said the tracking number does not exist. Somehow, I get an email from Nordstrom that they denied my refund request, which I didn't even put in. I replied back to the email, so I'll see what happens next.


----------



## bagconfusion

vt2159 said:


> I've been thinking about your Steve Madden booties all day since your post! So I decided to order them, but I can't find them online. I'm wondering if they sold out. Do you have a link to the item that you can share?





			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/steve-madden-hayle-platform-chelsea-boot-women/5916858
		

I guess they sold out  might come back but everyone i saw on youtube who had them loved them so much they bought all three or two of the colors which are beige, black and a white.


----------



## titania029

Mine too! I got some treasured items from past Target collaborations. 



vt2159 said:


> I love your Prabal Gurung shirt! I still have mine from the collab. That is my most favorite print from that collection.


----------



## vt2159

bagconfusion said:


> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/steve-madden-hayle-platform-chelsea-boot-women/5916858
> 
> 
> I guess they sold out  might come back but everyone i saw on youtube who had them loved them so much they bought all three or two of the colors which are beige, black and a white.


Thank you for the link! I'll have to send it to my SA to track. Is yours the white one? And do you remember if the beige is more brown or cream?


----------



## bagconfusion

vt2159 said:


> Thank you for the link! I'll have to send it to my SA to track. Is yours the white one? And do you remember if the beige is more brown or cream?


Mine was in the color called sand suede the beige is idk sand colored haha? I would say its more brown than close to white, but its hard to give it either as a description because it seems right in the middle of brown and white. Probably like this color maybe a tiny smidge darker on the rubber portion for the contrast
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 its around this range though


----------



## vt2159

bagconfusion said:


> Mine was in the color called sand suede the beige is idk sand colored haha? I would say its more brown than close to white, but its hard to give it either as a description because it seems right in the middle of brown and white. Probably like this color maybe a tiny smidge darker on the rubber portion for the contrast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its around this range though


Thanks for all the great info. and the visual of the color! That really helps. I'm not sure on which color yet, but I love the one you got! Hopefully I can catch a restock or my SA can track it down. I love the feel of a sock bootie, but returned ones in previous sales because I didn't like the whole sock bootie look on my feet. I like how this one has the sock and traditional bootie look.


----------



## waddleod

Beauty GWP right now with $150 purchase. I decided to get the tom Ford coquette set so this was a nice bonus.


----------



## HeatherGrace

I love learning about stuff like this. Thank you for sharing!  


BeautyAddict58 said:


> Pilling with natural fibers has to do with the staple length of the fiber - the softer the material, the shorter the fibers, the more easily it will pill. So angora (which will pill if you just look at it), cashmere (Scottish and higher priced pill less) and soft wools will pill. But, as you said, it is easy to shave off these pills (or just pull them off if there are just a few) as the pills are on the surface.
> 
> Synthetics also pill but those pills are not confined to just the surface of the material so you may never really get rid of them.


----------



## *MJ*

So I bought 3 pairs of the Moonlight Pajamas, and the bottoms are so short compared to previous years! I'm tall but these are almost cropped looking on me. So I checked and they say the inseam is 31", but I just measured mine and all three pairs are only 29". Super disappointing! Just an FYI for any of you average to tall gals who are getting these.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## bunnylou

sabrunka said:


> Alright everyone, heres photos of the Aquatalia laila boots!
> 
> View attachment 5149285
> View attachment 5149286
> View attachment 5149287
> View attachment 5149288



I have never in my life wanted white boots, but here we are—those are beautiful!!! I’d love to rock them, but would end up looking like a goofy space cadet.

Seriously, those are so so so nice! Is it difficult to care for white leather shoes?

Sincerely,

Drooling over Fancy Boots


----------



## Fashion is Art

sabrunka said:


> They are closer to white than cream!! But still sliiiightly off white


Oh that’s what I was hoping!!! Ordered now hoping they ship, I ordered the black on Sunday and they are still getting ready!


----------



## jillianlovesbags

I went to the sale today and picked up some beauty sets. I love the Moroccan oil treatment oil so I got 2 sets of those and also the slip pillow cases! I checked out shoes as well and purchased the sam Edelman combat boot and the ugg waterproof for winter!


----------



## bagconfusion

jillianlovesbags said:


> I went to the sale today and picked up some beauty sets. I love the Moroccan oil treatment oil so I got 2 sets of those and also the slip pillow cases! I checked out shoes as well and purchased the sam Edelman combat boot and the ugg waterproof for winter!


Oo I really want my sam Edelman boots to ship I’m so excited to see those but it’s been processing for a week or so now I think. Glad you got some good stuff!


----------



## Di Michelle

bagconfusion said:


> I had that bra cancel on me and one of the other ones is not shipped. I have this horrible feeling that everything that hasnt shipped and is now out of  stock is gonna be canceled.


I am sorry to hear that. I just wish that Nordstrom would stock up on items for the public (not just for the cardholders) during this sale.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

I’ve placed 8 orders and all cancelled. Different products too. Why bother at this point? So frustrating


----------



## sabrunka

bunnylou said:


> I have never in my life wanted white boots, but here we are—those are beautiful!!! I’d love to rock them, but would end up looking like a goofy space cadet.
> 
> Seriously, those are so so so nice! Is it difficult to care for white leather shoes?
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Drooling over Fancy Boots



Thanks!! So, I have white leather car seats and they are very easy to take care of.  That being said, my car seats have some sort of protective coating on them, but since these boots are waterproof, I would assume they also have a coating.  I have had my car a year and havent had to even wipe the seats clean yet, BUT you can just use regular leather cleaner on them!

White fabric is tough to deal with, but white leather isn't too bad.


----------



## carolswin

I have three orders still getting ready - one each from the 21st, 23rd, and 25th. I feel like everything we think we know about how their system works is blown up by the next sale. My items that have cancelled have taken a long time to cancel. Why is that if they are "marked in the system" when we order? Right away I could see - if there's one left and multiple orders come in, but days later? One item from the 16th cancelled on the 23rd, actually showed in stock so I reordered, and now it's currently still getting ready. There are couple of beauty deals I'm waiting for from the spreadsheet, but I don't even know if I'm interested in ordering anything more at this point. I understand the outside their control challenges they face, but it seems like its something every year. Maybe they (and me) need to accept they're just a mess anyway- before life happens.


----------



## sabrunka

golfinggirl said:


> yes I saw them IRL and they are beautiful. I ended up getting the all suede version of this boot.  I think the all suede version looks 'less rugged' if that makes sense.



Hey! A bit of a late question on my end lol, but do you happen to have pictures of this boot?  If not, how does it fit in the calf? I tried on the leather/suede pair in person and the calf was just a bit too large on me, and the boot looked too rugged like you say.  I was debating ordering the all suede online.


----------



## piosavsfan

I finally received these Nike Court Vintage Premium Sneaker and they seem to be selling defective ones for the sale.  They are missing the Nike swoosh (multiple reviews now mention this) and mine have silver paint streaks across the toes. Disappointing because otherwise they are cute.


----------



## golfinggirl

sabrunka said:


> Hey! A bit of a late question on my end lol, but do you happen to have pictures of this boot?  If not, how does it fit in the calf? I tried on the leather/suede pair in person and the calf was just a bit too large on me, and the boot looked too rugged like you say.  I was debating ordering the all suede online.



here are pix. I run/walk a lot so consider my calves to be on the more muscular side. These boots fit nice in the calves, not digging in. Will be perfect if wearing with tights or bare legs or leggings. I think they would be snug over skinny jeans but the suede may loosen up a bit with wear.


----------



## sabrunka

golfinggirl said:


> here are pix. I run/walk a lot so consider my calves to be on the more muscular side. These boots fit nice in the calves, not digging in. Will be perfect if wearing with tights or bare legs or leggings. I think they would be snug over skinny jeans but the suede may loosen up a bit with wear.
> View attachment 5150015
> View attachment 5150016
> View attachment 5150017



Thanks! They look so cute! Do you happen to know your calf measurement at the widest part? I measured mine and its 14 inches on the dot.  It's so hard to find fitted boots that aren't over $500


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

Much of my wishlist was sold out by the time the sale opened to the public. But, I was able to purchase two faux leather jackets (including one from BlankNYC that I really wanted).


----------



## beausmom

piosavsfan said:


> I finally received these Nike Court Vintage Premium Sneaker and they seem to be selling defective ones for the sale.  They are missing the Nike swoosh (multiple reviews now mention this) and mine have silver paint streaks across the toes. Disappointing because otherwise they are cute.
> 
> I am over this sale.  This might be my last year to shop it.  We might as well shop at a flea market. I swear! As my mom says, “this is why we can’t have nice things.”


----------



## paula3boys

dya91101 said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I just wish that Nordstrom would stock up on items for the public (not just for the cardholders) during this sale.


They didn't even have enough stock on items for cardholders. Stuff on my wishlist was sold out by the time I had access 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## golfinggirl

sabrunka said:


> Thanks! They look so cute! Do you happen to know your calf measurement at the widest part? I measured mine and its 14 inches on the dot.  It's so hard to find fitted boots that aren't over $500


14 1/2 inches...


----------



## sabrunka

golfinggirl said:


> 14 1/2 inches...



Great, thank you for your help! I think they should work just fine for me.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I bought my first pair of Tom Ford sunglasses.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tom-ford-amarra-55mm-polarized-square-sunglasses/5928512?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FHandbags%20%26%20Accessories%2FSunglasses&color=001
		

Super cute and comfy. But! What is up with being able to see Tom Ford written in the corner of the lens? Are all of his very expensive sunglasses like this? I’ve always been a Ray-Ban or Maui Jim girl, and have never been able to see a logo. They’ll have to go back.
On a happier note, all my items from July 12 have finally shipped except a pair of Madewell sweat pants. Probably coming from the vendor. Eventually.
My husband has a favorite item from the sale.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/faherty-baja-terry-hoodie/5937089?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FMen%2FClothing%2FSweatshirts%20%26%20Hoodies&color=450
		

He says it’s like the Baja hoodies you buy in Tiajuana, but lined and really comfy.


----------



## Susies71

I ordered the beautiful Fendi sunglasses, multiple times & finally got them yesterday.  They are big on my face & need to be adjusted.   Has anyone else ever had this issue.  My sunglasses have been prescription up to this point.


----------



## sabrunka

I got my boyfriend the Tommy John Second Skin Boxers in both the palm tree print and the green color, and he really likes them! He normally buys cheap boxers (think mostly polyester) and he agreed that they werent the best and got sweaty easily, so I got him these to try and already he said theyre much more comfortable and feel sort of cooling too.  I got him this longer version because he's 6'4 and they do fit true to size.


----------



## nikki626

Received another package today, the first one of a couple that had something that works for me.  The Thread and Supply shirt jacket it is lined, not to bulk but yet room to layer.  This is a keeper for me.  Someone posted earlier about the buttons being tight and they are but that doesn't bother me.

I also ordered these other two shirt jackets, from Thread and Supply this was to big as I sized up and BB Dakota I ordered two, a medium and large, and the fit was just wrong, fit more like a big shirt than a jacket also it wasn't lined and I didn't like the fabric.  ON the model it looks completely different and oversized, which is the look I wanted


----------



## paula3boys

Received the Didi Flat in black today but have to return them as they are painfully tight on my heels. It is unfortunate that they aren't sold in stores (and I am near a lot) so I could try half size up to see if they worked. I was really hoping they'd be a nice replacement for my Ugg version from Anniversary sale a few years ago.


----------



## bagconfusion

*when you know you shouldn't spend  more but there are still things you want* :X I got in the Bernardo Luna Sandal heel in black. Not sure I will keep it, I think they look nice and the idea was that when i need to go to job interviews or  just have a heel shoe I would. I know that an open toe heel may not be the most professional but at this point you could basically say I'm dressing nice to apply for places quite low on the pay and attire scale so I think it would be ok. I do not like my toes though, I have this thing about feet like I have nothing against other I'm envious of people who can wear flip  flops and all that but for  me I just hate seeing my toes because they kind of curve in a way i don't like, its just me some odd thing thats always bugged me. My boyfriend said they looked nice in the photo I showed him so wear them with a dress and give my final verdict. 

Im also obsessed with this thread i just keep looking back at it haha. I think I convinced myself I dont need the Vince Coatigan I really wanted it but thats not enough bang for the buck for me atm. Realistically I really need more shirts and jeans which are also sold out.


----------



## Bklynmama

Thanks to this thread, I picked these up! I feel a little too old for these as a 36 year old mom of 2, but I love them!


----------



## nikki626

Susies71 said:


> I ordered the beautiful Fendi sunglasses, multiple times & finally got them yesterday.  They are big on my face & need to be adjusted.   Has anyone else ever had this issue.  My sunglasses have been prescription up to this point.
> 
> View attachment 5150301



I like these on your face, very movie star like.... I don't know about adjustments


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Bklynmama said:


> View attachment 5150302
> 
> Thanks to this thread, I picked these up! I feel a little too old for these as a 36 year old mom of 2, but I love them!


Everyone needs a little sparkle in their life. You are not too old for them. I'm almost 46 and still wear a lot of glittery/sparkley stuff, the key is to keep everything else in your outfit very refined and polished.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Anyone bought the beige zip front Blondo Drew boots? thoughts?



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/blondo-drew-waterproof-bootie-women/5904380?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FBrands%2FBlondo&color=209


----------



## Susies71

Bklynmama said:


> View attachment 5150302
> 
> Thanks to this thread, I picked these up! I feel a little too old for these as a 36 year old mom of 2, but I love them!


You are never to old to be on trend!


----------



## rutabaga

I washed and slept on the Boll&Branch embroidered stripe sheets yesterday:



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5612721
		


They’re ok. Seemed a bit starchy/scratchy but it was hot last night and they felt better this morning when it was cooler. They seem to be rougher than the ones I saw in-store, but those were the plain smooth sheets without any stripes. Overall, I don’t think these sheets are worth the extra $$$, which is likely markup from being an ethically made fair wage brand. We’ve been curious about this brand for a while but they don’t feel any softer than the NR house brand sheets. Both lines are made in India.


----------



## Tyychakel

At the rate Nordstrom is going with shipping and the inventory issues/delays they should extend the sale, or maybe pushed it back again. Idk. 
But I know orders taking a week or more to ship isn’t it.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## HMBBEACHWALKER

Susies71 said:


> I ordered the beautiful Fendi sunglasses, multiple times & finally got them yesterday.  They are big on my face & need to be adjusted.   Has anyone else ever had this issue.  My sunglasses have been prescription up to this point.
> 
> View attachment 5150301


Nordstrom will adjust sunglasses, they should have one of those heat machines behind the counter. You might want to call ahead. There is usually someone, my experience the department manager, considered the expert on doing adjustments.


----------



## randr21

Actual call today.

Hi, I got a door tag and it says package was delivered. The tracking provided by merchant says it will be delivered today. Why is there a discrepancy? Can you tell me the shipping # that goes with the door tag # since it's not on tag?

Sorry ma'am, we're unable to provide that info.

Ok, can I give you the shipping # and you can look it up?

Sure.

Great, it is 1ZX1......

Sorry ma'am, that # is not our package.

*silence* Oh. I see, thank you. (No wonder I couldn't figure it out)

-end

True life of an online shopper during nas.


----------



## randr21

First time trying nars lip shine.
Smooth and lightweight. Im a fan of their velvet matte lip pencils and now their lip balm and gloss. Expected nothing less of their lip products.


The bronze looked scary, but I layered it over a rosey brown lipstick (and even the red lip I was wearing) and it just added depth, dimension and shine. Sephora has full sizes of lip shine for 50% off today, but most are sold out, or else I'd order more.


----------



## Westie lover

rutabaga said:


> I washed and slept on the Boll&Branch embroidered stripe sheets yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5612721
> 
> 
> 
> They’re ok. Seemed a bit starchy/scratchy but it was hot last night and they felt better this morning when it was cooler. They seem to be rougher than the ones I saw in-store, but those were the plain smooth sheets without any stripes. Overall, I don’t think these sheets are worth the extra $$$, which is likely markup from being an ethically made fair wage brand. We’ve been curious about this brand for a while but they don’t feel any softer than the NR house brand sheets. Both lines are made in India.


I have ordered several sheet sets from Boll and Branch directly. I saw these at my local store and thought I might pick up an extra set. The quality of the NAS ones are not nearly as nice as the ones purchased as recently as last December for Christmas gifts. I assume they were specifically made for the sale which tarnishes the Boll and Branch name. Hopefully they will get softer with each washing. The only thing I don’t like about mine is they wrinkle more than others I have.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Just got the cancellation notice for the Madewell sweatpants that were ordered at midnight on June 12. It’s pretty lame it took 17 days for them to cancel my item. Not sure if they never really had them or if they sold out while I was waiting.


----------



## *Nikara

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Anyone bought the beige zip front Blondo Drew boots? thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/blondo-drew-waterproof-bootie-women/5904380?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FBrands%2FBlondo&color=209



I bought the black one and I have to go up half a size as it was tight even with thin socks.  I do have wider feet so that could be the issue for me.  I like the style as it's easy to get in and out of the boots with the zipper and I feel that it makes my feet looks slimmer for some reason.  The added height helps with my petite height as well.


----------



## lovemyrescues

winnie_cooper said:


> Just got the cancellation notice for the Madewell sweatpants that were ordered at midnight on June 12. It’s pretty lame it took 17 days for them to cancel my item. Not sure if they never really had them or if they sold out while I was waiting.


If they come back in stock after the sale they should honor the price since it canceled. What a bummer.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Bklynmama said:


> View attachment 5150302
> 
> Thanks to this thread, I picked these up! I feel a little too old for these as a 36 year old mom of 2, but I love them!


I have ordered these twice and both times they got canceled.  Btw I am a 39 year old mom.  I hope I can get a pair eventually.


----------



## bagconfusion

winnie_cooper said:


> Just got the cancellation notice for the Madewell sweatpants that were ordered at midnight on June 12. It’s pretty lame it took 17 days for them to cancel my item. Not sure if they never really had them or if they sold out while I was waiting.


Sorry to hear that, I’m stressing about my cancellations too I’ve been waiting since around then and I see some of the item that haven’t shipped yet are now sold out  so I’m worried a bit I hope you can grab it again on sale price!


----------



## KittyRN

Bklynmama said:


> View attachment 5150302
> 
> Thanks to this thread, I picked these up! I feel a little too old for these as a 36 year old mom of 2, but I love them!


I have these and I’m 57! I’m rocking them.  Wear what YOU like!


----------



## jane

The Zella high-waisted bike shorts arrived today (super fast because I live near the Seattle warehouse). They are really awesome and fit perfectly if anyone is interested. I got size small and I am 5'1" and 127lb.

Nothing else I ordered has shipped. This thread is making me paranoid that the other two items in my order will be canceled. But they are both still in stock on the website so I don't see how they could do that.


----------



## piosavsfan

Ugh FedEx marked a package as delivered and it most definitely wasn't as we have cameras and were home. So frustrating. It's a sold out item I wanted too.

Edit:  After my meltdown, I found the package on my neighbors porch. Sigh.


----------



## Lily's Mom

So today I received the Barbour Sterndale Jacket and alleluia I finally have a coat!  My last Barbour (pre COVID weight gain) was snug and was a 10 so I sized up to a 12 and it was spot on. I have a lot of long open cardigans I wear in the fall but I wanted a lightweight jacket. The navy color is a deep but definite blue. Pockets are perfectly placed for hands. Sleeves are too long but I cuffed them up for now and I like the look.  Tomorrow I’m supposed to get the North Face Ancha in black so I might have two coats!  The challenge for me in this sale has been trying to figure out my best size now and which clothes best flatter my figure.  I’m happy to have found more than a few new items of clothing that make me feel pretty good and that they were all on sale.


----------



## hksnoopy

Susies71 said:


> I ordered the beautiful Fendi sunglasses, multiple times & finally got them yesterday.  They are big on my face & need to be adjusted.   Has anyone else ever had this issue.  My sunglasses have been prescription up to this point.



Yup, I ordered my pair online and went into Nordstrom and the lady in the sunglasses section helped adjust mine!


----------



## piosavsfan

For those of you familiar with p448, do the high tops run narrow?

I got the Glitter High Top Sneaker and they are beautiful but super narrow. They feel tight even barefoot but fit well length wise so I can't size up. Is it just this anniversary pair that's wonky?


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## englishprof

jane said:


> The Zella high-waisted bike shorts arrived today (super fast because I live near the Seattle warehouse). They are really awesome and fit perfectly if anyone is interested. I got size small and I am 5'1" and 127lb.
> 
> Nothing else I ordered has shipped. This thread is making me paranoid that the other two items in my order will be canceled. But they are both still in stock on the website so I don't see how they could do that.


Mine arrived today, too, and they're great--prefer over the Nike ones I first purchased.


----------



## bagconfusion

Ahhh they shipped the rest of my stuff yay! I was so stressed haha. Although it’s getting really bad cause I actually have liked almost all of the stuff I bought and I really should return some stuff. I am returning the Monica vidar link bracelet in rose gold. It doesn’t feel worth it at $80~ it was really tiny and felt like it would break after a couple wears my bf said it looked like paper clips attached together so yeah that’s going back and the Nike tank top I bought but it actually looks nice and has a bra in it. I’m just returning it because it’s $55 and I feel like I shouldn’t keep a work out tank at that price I can use regular tshirts for that.


----------



## pixiejenna

Bklynmama said:


> View attachment 5150302
> 
> Thanks to this thread, I picked these up! I feel a little too old for these as a 36 year old mom of 2, but I love them!



I’m 39 going on 40 child free and I wear glitter shoes and love my glitter my nails almost always have glitter on them.



AmeeLVSBags said:


> Everyone needs a little sparkle in their life. You are not too old for them. I'm almost 46 and still wear a lot of glittery/sparkley stuff, the key is to keep everything else in your outfit very refined and polished.



This is the key to working it. The shoes are the statement piece and everything else is muted so they shine and you’re not looking busy or like you’re dressing “too young”.


----------



## randr21

englishprof said:


> Mine arrived today, too, and they're great--prefer over the Nike ones I first purchased.


I returned the nike ones too. Dont love the dri-fit fabric. I didnt get the zella bc I dont love the live in fabric of my old zella from a few yrs back, and I'm assuming they're similar. I did keep the free ppl bike shorts as  they feel much more comfortable. Less compression, but still ok shape. Not a love, but haven't found a better one.


----------



## KathrynS

FedEx called yesterday to officially admit that my two-day package is gone. That’s fine I reordered everything in it except for the blanket. But still haven’t gotten my refund from Nordy.

Blanket canceled for a fourth time just now. I’m gonna move on with my life.

Still have two items scheduled to ship next week.


----------



## piosavsfan

Ok I need opinions.

I got this completely sold out Treasure & Bond Cozy Button Front Cardigan. It is surprisingly good quality, thick and very soft, but arrived with this little black spot (it's black thread). Now all I can see is this little dot since it's a light color cardigan. I really like it otherwise and don't know if I should keep it. I know the dot is minor but ugh why does my stuff keep coming with issues? It's really frustrating.


----------



## Lily's Mom

piosavsfan said:


> Ok I need opinions.
> 
> I got this completely sold out Treasure & Bond Cozy Button Front Cardigan. It is surprisingly good quality, thick and very soft, but arrived with this little black spot (it's black thread). Now all I can see is this little dot since it's a light color cardigan. I really like it otherwise and don't know if I should keep it. I know the dot is minor but ugh why does my stuff keep coming with issues? It's really frustrating.
> 
> View attachment 5150696
> View attachment 5150697
> View attachment 5150698


Is that something the alterations department can help with?  They usually know fabrics and might have a suggestion or solution.  Maybe they can pull out the thread with a needle without ruining it but I’d leave it to them in case it creates a hole. It’s really a very pretty sweater and nice color.


----------



## mgrant

My North Face Acropolis Parka came in today. Some of the reviews said it ran really big, so I already had it in my head that I'd return it once it arrived. I got my normal XS, and I have to say, it's not THAT big. It actually fits pretty well. Sleeves are long enough, not tight across the shoulders, good length. I like it from the front, the only issue when I look at it from the side. It's kind of shapeless and a little bulgy in the back. It doesn't look that bad in the pictures, but it was hard to get a good shot of what I mean. I really do like it otherwise, but that side-view has me hesitating. Any thoughts?


----------



## piosavsfan

Lily's Mom said:


> Is that something the alterations department can help with?  They usually know fabrics and might have a suggestion or solution.  Maybe they can pull out the thread with a needle without ruining it but I’d leave it to them in case it creates a hole. It’s really a very pretty sweater and nice color.


That's a great idea! When I go to make returns, I can ask them. This cardigan fits me so well that I hate to return it.

I've also been thinking that maybe it will restock after the sale and I might be able to exchange at that point if I hang onto it.


----------



## Annisalelover

piosavsfan said:


> Ok I need opinions.
> 
> I got this completely sold out Treasure & Bond Cozy Button Front Cardigan. It is surprisingly good quality, thick and very soft, but arrived with this little black spot (it's black thread). Now all I can see is this little dot since it's a light color cardigan. I really like it otherwise and don't know if I should keep it. I know the dot is minor but ugh why does my stuff keep coming with issues? It's really frustrating.
> 
> View attachment 5150696
> View attachment 5150697
> View attachment 5150698


Hopefully the spot will come out if you bring it to the store.  But I have to say this reminded me of the Seinfeld episode where George bought Elaine a bargain sweater that had a red dot on it.  Of course, she noticed it right away and chaos ensued….


----------



## IslandBari

mgrant said:


> My North Face Acropolis Parka came in today. Some of the reviews said it ran really big, so I already had it in my head that I'd return it once it arrived. I got my normal XS, and I have to say, it's not THAT big. It actually fits pretty well. Sleeves are long enough, not tight across the shoulders, good length. I like it from the front, the only issue when I look at it from the side. It's kind of shapeless and a little bulgy in the back. It doesn't look that bad in the pictures, but it was hard to get a good shot of what I mean. I really do like it otherwise, but that side-view has me hesitating. Any thoughts?



Take my response with a grain of salt.  From the front, it looks great, but from the side, it looks like you're wearing a sleeping bag.  I know quilted coats aren't always the most figure flattering, but I think someone as slim as you can definitely find something better.


----------



## KathrynS

piosavsfan said:


> Ok I need opinions.
> 
> I got this completely sold out Treasure & Bond Cozy Button Front Cardigan. It is surprisingly good quality, thick and very soft, but arrived with this little black spot (it's black thread). Now all I can see is this little dot since it's a light color cardigan. I really like it otherwise and don't know if I should keep it. I know the dot is minor but ugh why does my stuff keep coming with issues? It's really frustrating.
> 
> View attachment 5150696
> View attachment 5150697
> View attachment 5150698


That dot would drive me crazy so I would definitely have them remove it or exchange. I got the Orange in this sweater but didn’t love the fit on me so it’s going back. Was impressed with the quality tho!


----------



## Cculp1

Bklynmama said:


> View attachment 5150302
> 
> Thanks to this thread, I picked these up! I feel a little too old for these as a 36 year old mom of 2, but I love them!


I’m 66 and have 3 pairs of p448s!


----------



## mgrant

IslandBari said:


> Take my response with a grain of salt.  From the front, it looks great, but from the side, it looks like you're wearing a sleeping bag.  I know quilted coats aren't always the most figure flattering, but I think someone as slim as you can definitely find something better.


I guess I'm just used to coats that are a little more fitted around the back? I'm tall with semi-broad shoulders, so finding a coat that has sleeves that are long enough and fits nicely in the shoulders can be tricky. So it's hard to say no to this one because of that. But I don't want to keep something I don't 100% love. I'm at about 87% with this one at the moment


----------



## piosavsfan

KathrynS said:


> That dot would drive me crazy so I would definitely have them remove it or exchange. I got the Orange in this sweater but didn’t love the fit on me so it’s going back. Was impressed with the quality tho!


What did you think about the orange color? Is it super orange? I was considering stalking that color for restocks but wasn't sure it was for me.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Man, I really hate to say this, but that looks like the T&B cardigan I got last sale in charcoal. I LOVED it loved it. Thick and comfy. But it pilled so bad after one winter I couldn’t even donate it. I ended up throwing it away. This year I returned a turtleneck sweater from T&B because it felt like the same material. 



piosavsfan said:


> Ok I need opinions.
> 
> I got this completely sold out Treasure & Bond Cozy Button Front Cardigan. It is surprisingly good quality, thick and very soft, but arrived with this little black spot (it's black thread). Now all I can see is this little dot since it's a light color cardigan. I really like it otherwise and don't know if I should keep it. I know the dot is minor but ugh why does my stuff keep coming with issues? It's really frustrating.


----------



## piosavsfan

winnie_cooper said:


> Man, I really hate to say this, but that looks like the T&B cardigan I got last sale in charcoal. I LOVED it loved it. Thick and comfy. But it pilled so bad after one winter I couldn’t even donate it. I ended up throwing it away. This year I returned a turtleneck sweater from T&B because it felt like the same material.


This is really helpful feedback, thank you. There was a charcoal color available, too. Maybe I shouldn't be so heartbroken about letting it go then.


----------



## Lily's Mom

mgrant said:


> I guess I'm just used to coats that are a little more fitted around the back? I'm tall with semi-broad shoulders, so finding a coat that has sleeves that are long enough and fits nicely in the shoulders can be tricky. So it's hard to say no to this one because of that. But I don't want to keep something I don't 100% love. I'm at about 87% with this one at the moment


Don’t blame you for that. For me it would also depend on what I’m wearing it for. I have a north face from a couple years ago that is similar. I wanted it to wear when it was really cold out so I was happy to have it then. You will probably be wearing the coat with a sweater which may fill it out a bit. You are nice and slim so I imagine you could wear anything. I really like the color.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

*Nikara said:


> I bought the black one and I have to go up half a size as it was tight even with thin socks.  I do have wider feet so that could be the issue for me.  I like the style as it's easy to get in and out of the boots with the zipper and I feel that it makes my feet looks slimmer for some reason.  The added height helps with my petite height as well.



I tried them in the store, 5.5, 6 and 6.5 and they all felt ok, 6.5 was the most comfortable. They didn’t have the beige in 6.5 so I have the 6.5 on order in beige. I am on the fence about the front zip, also not sure how the suede will endure everyday use. I liked the black except for the contrast stitching.


----------



## mgrant

Lily's Mom said:


> Don’t blame you for that. For me it would also depend on what I’m wearing it for. I have a north face from a couple years ago that is similar. I wanted it to wear when it was really cold out so I was happy to have it then. You will probably be wearing the coat with a sweater which may fill it out a bit. You are nice and slim so I imagine you could wear anything. I really like the color.


Oh, thank you  
The height thing has it's own set of issues when it comes to clothes though
I bought this coat for the coldest days here where I live, but mostly I bought it because we live near the mountains and are up there a lot. It can get really cold there, and I thought this would be good for layering up during those times. So it would be more of a "function over fashion" situation in those instances.


----------



## JoesGirl

Well I got my boot order.  
I am returning the Calson Miller and the Tory Burch Chelsea Lug 50 mm.  The Calson fit well but was no where the quality or comfort of the Tory Burch lug.  I *really *wanted to love the 50mm the boot is beautiful and is comfortable and fit.  I just didn’t look good with a chunky heel or maybe I’m wearing the wrong kind of jean.  I’m just too short for these flat boots.  I feel a lot better with a heel.

Sooooo I’m keeping these Tory Burch 70mm boot. I *think* I might keep both colors. They are really great quality. In addition to being comfortable. And I’m surprised because my experience with TB shoes isn’t good. They are certainly cute but the Sandler I own are really uncomfortable. I ordered my regular size And luckily both came with dust bags.


----------



## bagconfusion

Susies71 said:


> I ordered the beautiful Fendi sunglasses, multiple times & finally got them yesterday.  They are big on my face & need to be adjusted.   Has anyone else ever had this issue.  My sunglasses have been prescription up to this point.
> 
> View attachment 5150301


They look great! Is the quality nice? I really want the pair with the fs on it as well and I haven’t been able to catch a restock of that one only the black one sadly.


----------



## raylyn

piosavsfan said:


> Ok I need opinions.
> 
> I got this completely sold out Treasure & Bond Cozy Button Front Cardigan. It is surprisingly good quality, thick and very soft, but arrived with this little black spot (it's black thread). Now all I can see is this little dot since it's a light color cardigan. I really like it otherwise and don't know if I should keep it. I know the dot is minor but ugh why does my stuff keep coming with issues? It's really frustrating.
> 
> View attachment 5150696
> View attachment 5150697
> View attachment 5150698


There is a Seinfeld episode about this. The Red Dot Sweater. It's in the same spot, too! Return!

You have to watch the youtube clip.


----------



## raylyn

mgrant said:


> I guess I'm just used to coats that are a little more fitted around the back? I'm tall with semi-broad shoulders, so finding a coat that has sleeves that are long enough and fits nicely in the shoulders can be tricky. So it's hard to say no to this one because of that. But I don't want to keep something I don't 100% love. I'm at about 87% with this one at the moment


Same fit problems here. I usually get down jackets/coats at Eddie Bauer; even when I order a regular size it is still generous in the sleeves and overall length.

I have this on my wishlist but seeing the color in your pictures, I don't think I will order. The gray color is kind of gloomy; it looks more silvery on the website.


----------



## raylyn

mgrant said:


> The height thing has it's own set of issues when it comes to clothes though
> I bought this coat for the coldest days here where I live, but mostly I bought it because we live near the mountains and are up there a lot. It can get really cold there, and I thought this would be good for layering up during those times. So it would be more of a "function over fashion" situation in those instances.


Function over fashion never works out for me (and I'm not that fashionable...)  If I put on something and feel schlumpy, I just won't wear it.


----------



## raylyn

JoesGirl said:


> Well I got my boot order.
> I am returning the Calson Miller and the Tory Burch Chelsea Lug 50 mm.  The Calson fit well but was no where the quality or comfort of the Tory Burch lug.  I *really *wanted to love the 50mm the boot is beautiful and is comfortable and fit.  I just didn’t look good with a chunky heel or maybe I’m wearing the wrong kind of jean.  I’m just too short for these flat boots.  I feel a lot better with a heel.


I like the look of the Miller boot but it was tight across the front and didn't feel like it would relax with wearing. And my heel kept slipping out when I walked so I couldn't go up a size.


----------



## sabrunka

I got my first order of the Harris Wharf pressed wool coat (not NAS item, just a random item I found at 70% off).  I got the size 40 yesterday. It's 100% not a size 6 like Nordstrom listed (you guys were right with it being a 4 for sure). It KIND of fits? When buttoned up, the chest and hips are very fitted and it doesnt flow nicely, but it looks lovely when left open and unbuttoned.  I get the size 44 today, which my guess would be that it might be too big.  Figures that a 42 may be the perfect size but it wasn't available lol.

I also got my Franco Sarto stevie boots yesterday too!  I'm not 100% sure if the boots are keepers or not, I did wish they were more fitted to my calf but they do look pretty chic.  Also took photos with the Blank NYC Baxter jeans.  I love the jeans but wish that the dark wash around the crotch area wasn't done this way, because it kind of looks like I spilled water in my lap.  I feel the camera makes it look worse, but still.. Weird idea to do that.  I'm wearing a size 28 in the jeans and a 9.5 in the boots, both are true to size.  And I know I've said it several times but for those who haven't read prior posts, I am 5'10.


----------



## titania029

That's too bad the lug booties didn't work out for you. I have such funny shaped feet that I generally can't wear heels, so little heels that are comfortable get me excited.  



JoesGirl said:


> Well I got my boot order.
> I am returning the Calson Miller and the Tory Burch Chelsea Lug 50 mm.  The Calson fit well but was no where the quality or comfort of the Tory Burch lug.  I *really *wanted to love the 50mm the boot is beautiful and is comfortable and fit.  I just didn’t look good with a chunky heel or maybe I’m wearing the wrong kind of jean.  I’m just too short for these flat boots.  I feel a lot better with a heel.
> 
> Sooooo I’m keeping these Tory Burch 70mm boot. I *think* I might keep both colors. They are really great quality. In addition to being comfortable. And I’m surprised because my experience with TB shoes isn’t good. They are certainly cute but the Sandler I own are really uncomfortable. I ordered my regular size And luckily both came with dust bags.


----------



## stacis1229

I’ve loved seeing everyone’s goodies this year.

Does anyone by chance have an outstanding item from orders placed the 16th or before for any of the on cloud running shoes?  I ordered a pair of the men’s and they’ve been “getting ready” since 3:04am on the 16th and have yet to ship.  They were in stock throughout the entirety of early access and I contacted customer service (for the second time mind you) and this time they were like well they are out of stock now so tough you’ll probably be getting a cancellation.  Is this really what Nordstrom has come to?!


----------



## mgrant

raylyn said:


> Same fit problems here. I usually get down jackets/coats at Eddie Bauer; even when I order a regular size it is still generous in the sleeves and overall length.
> 
> I have this on my wishlist but seeing the color in your pictures, I don't think I will order. The gray color is kind of gloomy; it looks more silvery on the website.


I actually do like the color of this one - the gray has a bit of a heathered effect on it, so it's a nice mix of light and darker gray. I also like that the material isn't shiny like the black and green versions of this coat.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

JoesGirl said:


> Well I got my boot order.
> I am returning the Calson Miller and the Tory Burch Chelsea Lug 50 mm.  The Calson fit well but was no where the quality or comfort of the Tory Burch lug.  I *really *wanted to love the 50mm the boot is beautiful and is comfortable and fit.  I just didn’t look good with a chunky heel or maybe I’m wearing the wrong kind of jean.  I’m just too short for these flat boots.  I feel a lot better with a heel.
> 
> Sooooo I’m keeping these Tory Burch 70mm boot. I *think* I might keep both colors. They are really great quality. In addition to being comfortable. And I’m surprised because my experience with TB shoes isn’t good. They are certainly cute but the Sandler I own are really uncomfortable. I ordered my regular size And luckily both came with dust bags.


I really want to order those Tory Burch lug boots but like you, I’m not sure what type of jeans to wear with them.  I have another pair of Chelsea boots and I don’t like how they look with the jeans I have.


----------



## JoesGirl

leopardgirl0123 said:


> I really want to order those Tory Burch lug boots but like you, I’m not sure what type of jeans to wear with them.  I have another pair of Chelsea boots and I don’t like how they look with the jeans I have.


Maybe we can get some ideas from the ladies here.  I‘ve always had a hard time with them. They look super cute with dresses but I just don’t wear them.


----------



## rutabaga

stacis1229 said:


> I’ve loved seeing everyone’s goodies this year.
> 
> Does anyone by chance have an outstanding item from orders placed the 16th or before for any of the on cloud running shoes?  I ordered a pair of the men’s and they’ve been “getting ready” since 3:04am on the 16th and have yet to ship.  They were in stock throughout the entirety of early access and I contacted customer service (for the second time mind you) and this time they were like well they are out of stock now so tough you’ll probably be getting a cancellation.  Is this really what Nordstrom has come to?!


CS is not accurate re cancellations. I tried to cancel an item and was told it was too late. But she checked inventory and said it was OOS and that I’d get a cancellation email. The next day, it shipped. My order wasn’t placed on the 16th, though.


----------



## titania029

I pictured them with leggings, but think some skinny jeans would work as well. I'll try a few outfits later and see what I come up with. We're talking about the booties, right, not the tall boots?



JoesGirl said:


> Maybe we can get some ideas from the ladies here.  I‘ve always had a hard time with them. They look super cute with dresses but I just don’t wear them.


----------



## rutabaga

JoesGirl said:


> Maybe we can get some ideas from the ladies here.  I‘ve always had a hard time with them. They look super cute with dresses but I just don’t wear them.



I’d wear them with a slimming pant, like dark colored or grey/black skinny jeans or black leggings. I would definitely wear them with black tights and dresses in the fall/winter. Maybe if you’re edgy, wide leg pants or flared jeans. I have primarily knee boots but have been adding more booties to my shoe collection because they’re easier to get on/off and my muscular calves aren’t an issue. I’m tempted to order the TB lug boots in rhum after seeing them on @titania029 though.


----------



## Lauren0404

I am desperate for that Daydreamer Queen tee. Anyone have it? Is it worth my obsession and stalking every 5 minutes?


----------



## bagconfusion

I kind of want the lug boot too but I think I’d want it in black. People rave about the rhum color but I wear all neutrals and I got the other TB boot in brown. I have one pair of black boots they are biker boots so this could be a good simple boot cause my awesome other ones have lots of leather detail and are quite hardy and noticeable haha.


----------



## Fashion is Art

mgrant said:


> My North Face Acropolis Parka came in today. Some of the reviews said it ran really big, so I already had it in my head that I'd return it once it arrived. I got my normal XS, and I have to say, it's not THAT big. It actually fits pretty well. Sleeves are long enough, not tight across the shoulders, good length. I like it from the front, the only issue when I look at it from the side. It's kind of shapeless and a little bulgy in the back. It doesn't look that bad in the pictures, but it was hard to get a good shot of what I mean. I really do like it otherwise, but that side-view has me hesitating. Any thoughts?


I think this looks great on you and I really love the colour.  I was in Milan November 2019 and the style for these coats had moved to a much looser silhouette.  Having some room is great for layering...


----------



## Fashion is Art

JoesGirl said:


> Maybe we can get some ideas from the ladies here.  I‘ve always had a hard time with them. They look super cute with dresses but I just don’t wear them.



I would suggest wearing them with a slightly relaxed jean like the Frame Le Garçon cuffed...


----------



## JoesGirl

titania029 said:


> I pictured them with leggings, but think some skinny jeans would work as well. I'll try a few outfits later and see what I come up with. We're talking about the booties, right, not the tall boots?


Yes we are talking the booties.Thanks to all who are posting.  I’ll be trying all your suggestions, well except for dresses.  Keep the ideas comin!


----------



## carolswin

stacis1229 said:


> I’ve loved seeing everyone’s goodies this year.
> 
> Does anyone by chance have an outstanding item from orders placed the 16th or before for any of the on cloud running shoes?  I ordered a pair of the men’s and they’ve been “getting ready” since 3:04am on the 16th and have yet to ship.  They were in stock throughout the entirety of early access and I contacted customer service (for the second time mind you) and this time they were like well they are out of stock now so tough you’ll probably be getting a cancellation.  Is this really what Nordstrom has come to?!


Similar story. The saga of the mens classic white dress shirt. Ordered at 3 am on the 16th, the entire order minus the white shirt shipped on the 22nd. The white shirt cancelled on the 23rd (why a whole week if things are held in the system when they are ordered). It was in stock when it cancelled so I ordered again. Still getting ready as of this moment on the 30th. Saw it in stock again yesterday so I ordered another. Yes, this is what Nordstrom has come to.


----------



## randr21

leopardgirl0123 said:


> I really want to order those Tory Burch lug boots but like you, I’m not sure what type of jeans to wear with them.  I have another pair of Chelsea boots and I don’t like how they look with the jeans I have.





JoesGirl said:


> Maybe we can get some ideas from the ladies here.  I‘ve always had a hard time with them. They look super cute with dresses but I just don’t wear them.


It has an almond toe, which elongates more so than square or round. Best suited on straight or cigarette jeans for those who like more streamlined silhouettes. It also works well with mini boot or mini flares for those who don't love the too wide look of the true bootcut or flare styles. 
I wear my platform lug sole combat boots with bootcut jeans most. 

You can also do corduroy or heavier knit pants with slight flares that designers have been coming out with too. Skinny jean aficionados can obviously tuck in or wear with leggings, then top off with a leather jacket or blazer.


----------



## baghabitz34

I think these are my last returns. The Marc Fisher Nairy boot in tobacco suede. Nothing wrong with them, I just already have something in a similar color.
The Nike kids jacket runs a little small. Returning for the bigger size.
The Ralph Lauren faux shearling. As someone mentioned earlier, it sheds like crazy.


----------



## Kapster

stacis1229 said:


> I’ve loved seeing everyone’s goodies this year.
> 
> Does anyone by chance have an outstanding item from orders placed the 16th or before for any of the on cloud running shoes?  I ordered a pair of the men’s and they’ve been “getting ready” since 3:04am on the 16th and have yet to ship.  They were in stock throughout the entirety of early access and I contacted customer service (for the second time mind you) and this time they were like well they are out of stock now so tough you’ll probably be getting a cancellation.  Is this really what Nordstrom has come to?!



I ordered mine on the 16th and they're still "getting ready." My CS rep (online chat) said that they were going to be shipping directly from the vendor hopefully on 8/2!


----------



## bunnylou

Not an NAS item, but I picked up this AllSaints Mesh Midi Dress on sale and it’s really nice. Fits TTS. I’ll be returning a size 4 later today, if anyone needs that size.

The mesh is soft and it’s comfortable to wear. Definitely needs some smoothing undergarments underneath, though! 

AllSaints has another dress of this style in the sale, AllSaints Midi Dress, and the fabric content looks to be the same. Haven’t seen it in person, but if it’s anything like the green one, it might be worth a look! I’m only 5’3” and was worried about the length, but somehow it works.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## bagconfusion

Lauren0404 said:


> I am desperate for that Daydreamer Queen tee. Anyone have it? Is it worth my obsession and stalking every 5 minutes?


Honestly I haven’t heard of this item or seen it is it just a shirt that says Queen or what does it look like?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

My big beauty-scents and misc. order arrived that was ordered on the 16th . I know some of you had issues with packing and  I think I got lucky. Every item was beautifully packed in black tissue paper, the box was also filled with packing paper so nothing was damaged. 

I really went crazy and trying to narrow down what to keep and what to return. 

Bobbi Brown palette, although it's a very nice everyday colors, I'm not sure if it's a good value or not. So sleeping on it. 



CT:
Loving the packing and I never had anything from this brand, but not sure if I can pull off that much pink:


Another Palette not sure about, I will only keep one, and leaning towards retuning this palette.




Now Scents:
I bought 5 sets of this, but only keeping 3, one for me and two for future gifts:



Love the smell of this set, totally impulse buy, again not sure to keep or gift, won't return it as I think it's a good value.



Jo Malone Candles, definitely pricey, although it seems to be a good value, so not sure keep, gift or return.



Jo Malone Perfume set (Wood sage and Sea Salt), I love this scent and it would third time buying it. So this one is keeper.



I got this for DH for future gift, Tom Ford Cologne set:



Now on to misc.

I got the reusable cloth pads for removing makeup, it's super soft.



And Spanx leather leggings, I love the fit everywhere but the waistband as it rolls down, I got it in Petite, at 5'2" the length is perfect. I ordered Commando's this morning to compare the two and then decide.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Lauren0404 said:


> I am desperate for that Daydreamer Queen tee. Anyone have it? Is it worth my obsession and stalking every 5 minutes?



As any other Daydreamer is super soft. I went with the Def Leopard one, but was considering the Queen, I can't recall if it was an anniversary item or not however. My store had a bunch couple of days ago. Maybe better luck finding it in the store.


----------



## titania029

You know what's the strange about the Spanx leggings, the regular length didn't roll on me at the waist, but the petite ones did. I almost wondered if I got a defective pair.



AmeeLVSBags said:


> My big beauty-scents and misc. order arrived that was ordered on the 16th . I know some of you had issues with packing and  I think I got lucky. Every item was beautifully packed in black tissue paper, the box was also filled with packing paper so nothing was damaged.
> 
> I really went crazy and trying to narrow down what to keep and what to return.
> 
> Bobbi Brown palette, although it's a very nice everyday colors, I'm not sure if it's a good value or not. So sleeping on it.
> View attachment 5151153
> 
> 
> CT:
> Loving the packing and I never had anything from this brand, but not sure if I can pull off that much pink:
> View attachment 5151154
> 
> Another Palette not sure about, I will only keep one, and leaning towards retuning this palette.
> 
> View attachment 5151155
> 
> 
> Now Scents:
> I bought 5 sets of this, but only keeping 3, one for me and two for future gifts:
> View attachment 5151158
> 
> 
> Love the smell of this set, totally impulse buy, again not sure to keep or gift, won't return it as I think it's a good value.
> View attachment 5151160
> 
> 
> Jo Malone Candles, definitely pricey, although it seems to be a good value, so not sure keep, gift or return.
> View attachment 5151163
> 
> 
> Jo Malone Perfume set (Wood sage and Sea Salt), I love this scent and it would third time buying it. So this one is keeper.
> View attachment 5151164
> 
> 
> I got this for DH for future gift, Tom Ford Cologne set:
> View attachment 5151166
> 
> 
> Now on to misc.
> 
> I got the reusable cloth pads for removing makeup, it's super soft.
> View attachment 5151167
> 
> 
> And Spanx leather leggings, I love the fit everywhere but the waistband as it rolls down, I got it in Petite, at 5'2" the length is perfect. I ordered Commando's this morning to compare the two and then decide.
> View attachment 5151168


----------



## Lauren0404

bagconfusion said:


> Honestly I haven’t heard of this item or seen it is it just a shirt that says Queen or what does it look like?





I had it in my wish list but it seems to have sold out completely during the Ambassador presale


----------



## mgrant

Fashion is Art said:


> I think this looks great on you and I really love the colour.  I was in Milan November 2019 and the style for these coats had moved to a much looser silhouette.  Having some room is great for layering...


Thank you! I was thinking the same thing about layers..at least there would be room for it. I'm just trying to understand why they gave it some shape from the front, but not the rest of the way around. Seems like an odd choice.
My husband thinks I should keep it because "it fits, and it's practical". Oh, if only I could make decisions so easily...


----------



## VancouverLady

mgrant said:


> My North Face Acropolis Parka came in today. Some of the reviews said it ran really big, so I already had it in my head that I'd return it once it arrived. I got my normal XS, and I have to say, it's not THAT big. It actually fits pretty well. Sleeves are long enough, not tight across the shoulders, good length. I like it from the front, the only issue when I look at it from the side. It's kind of shapeless and a little bulgy in the back. It doesn't look that bad in the pictures, but it was hard to get a good shot of what I mean. I really do like it otherwise, but that side-view has me hesitating. Any thoughts?


I actually really like this coat on you.  I do see the bit of extra fabric in the back you mention, but maybe that will fill out if you wear it with bulkier sweaters?  I like having at least one winter coat that has enough room for my chunkier sweaters.  I tried on this coat in store as well, and I feel like it's meant to be looser, and it seems to fit you similar to the model! Obviously, it's about your comfort level, but my initial reaction to your photos was I thought that the coat looks great, and you look great in it!


----------



## mgrant

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5151074
> 
> I think these are my last returns. The Marc Fisher Nairy boot in tobacco suede. Nothing wrong with them, I just already have something in a similar color.
> The Nike kids jacket runs a little small. Returning for the bigger size.
> The Ralph Lauren faux shearling. As someone mentioned earlier, it sheds like crazy.


Such a shame about the Ralph Lauren Coat. It's so pretty.


----------



## mgrant

VancouverLady said:


> I actually really like this coat on you.  I do see the bit of extra fabric in the back you mention, but maybe that will fill out if you wear it with bulkier sweaters?  I like having at least one winter coat that has enough room for my chunkier sweaters.  I tried on this coat in store as well, and I feel like it's meant to be looser, and it seems to fit you similar to the model! Obviously, it's about your comfort level, but my initial reaction to your photos was I thought that the coat looks great, and you look great in it!


Oh man, thank you for the compliment! That was really nice of you to say. I have a "cocoon" style wool coat, where it's a little loose all around and not fitted in the back, and I love it. But I guess when you make a puffer coat in that same "cocoon" cut, it just seems like so much more material because of, well...the puffiness!


----------



## bagconfusion

Lauren0404 said:


> View attachment 5151192
> 
> I had it in my wish list but it seems to have sold out completely during the Ambassador presale


Ohh the band shirts haha. Honestly I am surprised those sell because you can get a decent band tshirt for much cheaper but I guess the quality is pretty nice here? It does look nice


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

titania029 said:


> You know what's the strange about the Spanx leggings, the regular length didn't roll on me at the waist, but the petite ones did. I almost wondered if I got a defective pair.



Maybe I should give the regular size a try then. Now that you say you had the same issue, I wonder if they went smaller on the waist for the petite sizing. I hate to size up, because I know it will bunch up behind my knees.


----------



## stacis1229

carolswin said:


> Similar story. The saga of the mens classic white dress shirt. Ordered at 3 am on the 16th, the entire order minus the white shirt shipped on the 22nd. The white shirt cancelled on the 23rd (why a whole week if things are held in the system when they are ordered). It was in stock when it cancelled so I ordered again. Still getting ready as of this moment on the 30th. Saw it in stock again yesterday so I ordered another. Yes, this is what Nordstrom has come to.


It just seems like utter insanity.  I can’t for the life of me understand how a system could supposedly be that off on inventory that they continue to sell the item for 12 days after you order and to have the CS rep be so condescending about the entire thing.  Makes me want to return all the items I was able to get and just rebuy from other retailers at regular price since Nordstrom doesn’t seem to value us anymore.  Maybe another company will appreciate it more or maybe this is just the new normal.  I give up.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

bagconfusion said:


> Ohh the band shirts haha. Honestly I am surprised those sell because you can get a decent band tshirt for much cheaper but I guess the quality is pretty nice here? It does look nice



I always thought that, too. Until I tried on the Daydreamer and the fabric quality and the flattering cut is what sets it apart. The cheaper versions don't drape as well and are cut more like a Gildan/Hanes promo tshirts than a loose fitting, dropped shoulder without looking like you are wearing 2xls.  Honestly I think the nsale price is good or what I would pay the most, but not worth it at full price.


----------



## piosavsfan

I just had a very bizarre chat with Nordstrom customer service. I was trying to cancel 3 orders because I knew the sizing wouldn't work for me (was able to try out another size already). The rep told me they canceled the orders but didn't. The whole conversation was very erratic, full of lies and misspelled words and just very bizarre. Don't know what's going on there. And apparently you can't cancel an order even if it hasn't shipped for a week, which is silly imo.


----------



## Susies71

mgrant said:


> My North Face Acropolis Parka came in today. Some of the reviews said it ran really big, so I already had it in my head that I'd return it once it arrived. I got my normal XS, and I have to say, it's not THAT big. It actually fits pretty well. Sleeves are long enough, not tight across the shoulders, good length. I like it from the front, the only issue when I look at it from the side. It's kind of shapeless and a little bulgy in the back. It doesn't look that bad in the pictures, but it was hard to get a good shot of what I mean. I really do like it otherwise, but that side-view has me hesitating. Any thoughts?



The north face fits you beautifully.  To be honest that isn’t a coat you’d buy for style but for warmth!  I had one in Chicago & I loved it for cold weather!!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Susies71

bagconfusion said:


> They look great! Is the quality nice? I really want the pair with the fs on it as well and I haven’t been able to catch a restock of that one only the black one sadly.



Sadly they are that nice!  I didn’t want to love them as much as I do!


----------



## Susies71

Lauren0404 said:


> I am desperate for that Daydreamer Queen tee. Anyone have it? Is it worth my obsession and stalking every 5 minutes?



I didn’t get that one, but I think I ordered most of the others, Janis Joplin, Rolling Stones, Kiss.  Yes, it is worth stalking but not sure it will come back until after sale.  The new Rolling Stones shirt on the left, on the right is an actual 1989 Tour T-shirt.


----------



## vt2159

The Vince coatigan popped up in an XS in camel, which is what I've been searching for. I have both the grey and black in small but need XS in those, but camel was my number one choice. I was going to check out immediately on my laptop, but jumped on my phone to click it through my stylist link to give him the commission...which is probably the time it took for someone else to buy it and it's now sold out again  I have it coming in the medium just to see the color in person. Super bummed.


----------



## bagconfusion

vt2159 said:


> The Vince coatigan popped up in an XS in camel, which is what I've been searching for. I have both the grey and black in small but need XS in those, but camel was my number one choice. I was going to check out immediately on my laptop, but jumped on my phone to click it through my stylist link to give him the commission...which is probably the time it took for someone else to buy it and it's now sold out again  I have it coming in the medium just to see the color in person. Super bummed.


Feel like we’ve all been there. Must be nice though if you want it in another color. I keep getting tempted by it but convince myself I don’t need it


----------



## vt2159

bagconfusion said:


> Feel like we’ve all been there. Must be nice though if you want it in another color. I keep getting tempted by it but convince myself I don’t need it


I haven't decided on the color yet, so hopefully seeing the camel in person will help. I happened to see the black and grey in store when I was making returns. They were definitely not on my wishlist originally, as I didn't need another coat or longer cardigan. I tried it on in store and loved it. I tried it on at home a few days later and still loved it. Though I really need to try them on with some fall/winter clothes to see how it all looks together, rather than in pjs or summer clothes. I'm hoping I'll be able to choose one color because I tend to buy/keep things (clothes, shoes, handbags, jewelry, home decor) in multiple colors when I really like something


----------



## IslandBari

Did anyone get this Ugg robe and can tell me how it fits?  I finally was able to order a gray one, but in a medium so not sure it'll fit (might be too small).  Of course, now we'll see if it gets cancelled.....

* Karoline Fleece Robe | Nordstrom .*


----------



## rutabaga

I am so confused right now... aka more evidence that Nordstrom’s inventory software is all %#?!£*’d up!

I checked the mail just now and there was a silvery Nordstrom mailer amongst a bunch of bills. I’m expecting a Nordstrom order via Ontrac and the shipping label was Ontrac so I though... this is probably one of the Vince items I’m waiting for.

I open it and it’s... tea towels?! I ordered them a while ago but the order was cancelled, so I ordered them again. They arrived a few days later. So I’m thinking the latest arrival  was my erroneously cancelled order that shipped?! My guess is the Ontrac delivery person put them in the mailbox. Or did Ontrac transfer the package to USPS?! There’s no USPS shipping label and it’s dated June 22nd. SO CONFUSED.


----------



## rutabaga

vt2159 said:


> I haven't decided on the color yet, so hopefully seeing the camel in person will help. I happened to see the black and grey in store when I was making returns. They were definitely not on my wishlist originally, as I didn't need another coat or longer cardigan. I tried it on in store and loved it. I tried it on at home a few days later and still loved it. Though I really need to try them on with some fall/winter clothes to see how it all looks together, rather than in pjs or summer clothes. I'm hoping I'll be able to choose one color because I tend to buy/keep things (clothes, shoes, handbags, jewelry, home decor) in multiple colors when I really like something


Did you check the reviews? Someone posted a pic of herself wearing the camel. It looks good! Neither of my coatigan orders from Monday have shipped yet.


----------



## titania029

That occurred to me too, the smaller waist. The regular length is an inch longer, I think. I'm going to keep the petite. Since I plan to wear long sweaters with them anyway, and the folding at the waist wasn't terrible.



AmeeLVSBags said:


> Maybe I should give the regular size a try then. Now that you say you had the same issue, I wonder if they went smaller on the waist for the petite sizing. I hate to size up, because I know it will bunch up behind my knees.


----------



## vt2159

rutabaga said:


> Did you check the reviews? Someone posted a pic of herself wearing the camel. It looks good! Neither of my coatigan orders from Monday have shipped yet.


Thanks! I went through the reviews to see the photo. I've seen photos of it before, but have yet to see it in person. Hence, I ordered the medium when it popped up a while ago and had it shipped to the store for pick up. That way I can see the color in person and then return it right away, as it will be too big. I'm hoping your coatigan orders ship! What color(s) did you order?


----------



## vt2159

rutabaga said:


> I am so confused right now... aka more evidence that Nordstrom’s inventory software is all %#?!£*’d up!
> 
> I checked the mail just now and there was a silvery Nordstrom mailer amongst a bunch of bills. I’m expecting a Nordstrom order via Ontrac and the shipping label was Ontrac so I though... this is probably one of the Vince items I’m waiting for.
> 
> I open it and it’s... tea towels?! I ordered them a while ago but the order was cancelled, so I ordered them again. They arrived a few days later. So I’m thinking the latest arrival  was my erroneously cancelled order that shipped?! My guess is the Ontrac delivery person put them in the mailbox. Or did Ontrac transfer the package to USPS?! There’s no USPS shipping label and it’s dated June 22nd. SO CONFUSED.


That is so odd! I would assume that it was your canceled order? I highly dislike OnTrac. Their delivery is terrible, as I've had Nordstrom packages left at the gate to my old apartment complex, outside the door to the building, on the sidewalk, on the driveway, etc. A lot of those times, the packages are stolen and then I'd have to report it to Nordstrom and go through that ordeal. So when I lived in my old place, I used to have my packages shipped to store...and because I am such a frequent customer, most of the customer service people knew me by my packages  And when I would come pick them up, they would say things like, oh I can finally put a face to a name. Or, they would see me coming to the area and already go and grab them before I say anything. haha, oh man


----------



## nikki626

piosavsfan said:


> I just had a very bizarre chat with Nordstrom customer service. I was trying to cancel 3 orders because I knew the sizing wouldn't work for me (was able to try out another size already). The rep told me they canceled the orders but didn't. The whole conversation was very erratic, full of lies and misspelled words and just very bizarre. Don't know what's going on there. And apparently you can't cancel an order even if it hasn't shipped for a week, which is silly imo.



Something like that happened to me, I think the chat go's overseas sometimes or they are using a lot of English as a second language folks


----------



## rutabaga

vt2159 said:


> Thanks! I went through the reviews to see the photo. I've seen photos of it before, but have yet to see it in person. Hence, I ordered the medium when it popped up a while ago and had it shipped to the store for pick up. That way I can see the color in person and then return it right away, as it will be too big. I'm hoping your coatigan orders ship! What color(s) did you order?


I ordered smalls in camel and grey.


----------



## golfinggirl

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I always thought that, too. Until I tried on the Daydreamer and the fabric quality and the flattering cut is what sets it apart. The cheaper versions don't drape as well and are cut more like a Gildan/Hanes promo tshirts than a loose fitting, dropped shoulder without looking like you are wearing 2xls.  Honestly I think the nsale price is good or what I would pay the most, but not worth it at full price.


agree!!


----------



## rutabaga

vt2159 said:


> That is so odd! I would assume that it was your canceled order? I highly dislike OnTrac. Their delivery is terrible, as I've had Nordstrom packages left at the gate to my old apartment complex, outside the door to the building, on the sidewalk, on the driveway, etc. A lot of those times, the packages are stolen and then I'd have to report it to Nordstrom and go through that ordeal. So when I lived in my old place, I used to have my packages shipped to store...and because I am such a frequent customer, most of the customer service people knew me by my packages  And when I would come pick them up, they would say things like, oh I can finally put a face to a name. Or, they would see me coming to the area and already go and grab them before I say anything. haha, oh man


I looked at the tracking number and it’s identical to the order that was delivered on 6/29. It looks like they fulfilled the same order twice.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## HM1983

If anyone wanted the Rails Hunter in Ivory Check, I think this is the same shirt on sale for $66 at Neiman Marcus. I don't know why the first image is unavailable on their site. I've been stalking Nordstrom for a restock, but I'm going to order this one

Rails shirt


----------



## mgrant

Susies71 said:


> The north face fits you beautifully.  To be honest that isn’t a coat you’d buy for style but for warmth!  I had one in Chicago & I loved it for cold weather!!



I'm starting to lean that way with what you said about warmth. When it's cold enough to have to bundle up in that, I'm not sure I'll necessarily care about it being cute, I'll just want to be warm! I'm a huge weenie when it gets really cold, so whatever keeps me from freezing will probably make me happy


----------



## lovemyrescues

stacis1229 said:


> It just seems like utter insanity.  I can’t for the life of me understand how a system could supposedly be that off on inventory that they continue to sell the item for 12 days after you order and to have the CS rep be so condescending about the entire thing.  Makes me want to return all the items I was able to get and just rebuy from other retailers at regular price since Nordstrom doesn’t seem to value us anymore.  Maybe another company will appreciate it more or maybe this is just the new normal.  I give up.


I heard a lot of inventory is still on a container ship somewhere so maybe they cannot guarantee it will arrive when it should.  This is for so many businesses.  But I talked to a SA today and that is what they told me.

When it comes into stock just have them honor the price since it cancelled.


----------



## mgrant

HM1983 said:


> If anyone wanted the Rails Hunter in Ivory Check, I think this is the same shirt on sale for $66 at Neiman Marcus. I don't know why the first image is unavailable on their site. I've been stalking Nordstrom for a restock, but I'm going to order this one
> 
> Rails shirt


It looks the same to me, but I'd get it regardless of whether it's the exact same shirt. That's a great price!


----------



## HM1983

mgrant said:


> It looks the same to me, but I'd get it regardless of whether it's the exact same shirt. That's a great price!


Right? I'm half expecting my order to be canceled because it's such a good price that I can't believe it!


----------



## bagconfusion

Finally able to order the houndstooth BB Dakota drape coat, so we will see if it actually ships. I think if I end up liking it, it will be the consolation prize for not getting the Vince coatigan since its much cheaper and still seems nice.


----------



## mgrant

HM1983 said:


> Right? I'm half expecting my order to be canceled because it's such a good price that I can't believe it!


I've never had Neiman Marcus cancel an order on me, and it looks like it's fully stocked in all sizes, so I think you'll be fine!


----------



## randr21

vt2159 said:


> I haven't decided on the color yet, so hopefully seeing the camel in person will help. I happened to see the black and grey in store when I was making returns. They were definitely not on my wishlist originally, as I didn't need another coat or longer cardigan. I tried it on in store and loved it. I tried it on at home a few days later and still loved it. Though I really need to try them on with some fall/winter clothes to see how it all looks together, rather than in pjs or summer clothes. I'm hoping I'll be able to choose one color because I tend to buy/keep things (clothes, shoes, handbags, jewelry, home decor) in multiple colors when I really like something


Nothing wrong with that. I started a thread on multiples some time back. Hey, if it works and looks good...


----------



## JetGirl216

piosavsfan said:


> I just had a very bizarre chat with Nordstrom customer service. I was trying to cancel 3 orders because I knew the sizing wouldn't work for me (was able to try out another size already). The rep told me they canceled the orders but didn't. The whole conversation was very erratic, full of lies and misspelled words and just very bizarre. Don't know what's going on there. And apparently you can't cancel an order even if it hasn't shipped for a week, which is silly imo.


Got the same line when I tried to cancel my order that has been “getting ready” for days…


----------



## JetGirl216

mgrant said:


> My North Face Acropolis Parka came in today. Some of the reviews said it ran really big, so I already had it in my head that I'd return it once it arrived. I got my normal XS, and I have to say, it's not THAT big. It actually fits pretty well. Sleeves are long enough, not tight across the shoulders, good length. I like it from the front, the only issue when I look at it from the side. It's kind of shapeless and a little bulgy in the back. It doesn't look that bad in the pictures, but it was hard to get a good shot of what I mean. I really do like it otherwise, but that side-view has me hesitating. Any thoughts?


I bought a similar version of this coat during NAS 2018 - the North Face Gotham II Down in a lilac color. It is bulky, but sure keeps me warm on those chilly days! I say keep it - never know when you will need it ❄️


----------



## mgrant

JetGirl216 said:


> I bought a similar version of this coat during NAS 2018 - the North Face Gotham II Down in a lilac color. It is bulky, but sure keeps me warm on those chilly days! I say keep it - never know when you will need it ❄


What a coincidence, I was actually looking at the Gotham parka on a different site a few minutes ago! It doesn't look *quite* as long as the acropolis, but it looks really nice. Is the fit the same as the one I bought, with the looseness around the back?


----------



## JetGirl216

mgrant said:


> What a coincidence, I was actually looking at the Gotham parka on a different site a few minutes ago! It doesn't look *quite* as long as the acropolis, but it looks really nice. Is the fit the same as the one I bought, with the looseness around the back?


Nice, so I just took a look at the Acropolis parka photos on the Nordstrom website. I’d say the Gotham is more clinched around the waist and less loose. For reference, I bought my true size XS in the Gotham coat. Maybe if you find a deal on this coat, return the Acropolis and purchase the Gotham coat?


----------



## unusual

AmeeLVSBags said:


> My big beauty-scents and misc. order arrived that was ordered on the 16th . I know some of you had issues with packing and  I think I got lucky. Every item was beautifully packed in black tissue paper, the box was also filled with packing paper so nothing was damaged.
> 
> I really went crazy and trying to narrow down what to keep and what to return.
> 
> Bobbi Brown palette, although it's a very nice everyday colors, I'm not sure if it's a good value or not. So sleeping on it.
> View attachment 5151153
> 
> 
> CT:
> Loving the packing and I never had anything from this brand, but not sure if I can pull off that much pink:
> View attachment 5151154
> 
> Another Palette not sure about, I will only keep one, and leaning towards retuning this palette.
> 
> View attachment 5151155
> 
> 
> Now Scents:
> I bought 5 sets of this, but only keeping 3, one for me and two for future gifts:
> View attachment 5151158
> 
> 
> Love the smell of this set, totally impulse buy, again not sure to keep or gift, won't return it as I think it's a good value.
> View attachment 5151160
> 
> 
> Jo Malone Candles, definitely pricey, although it seems to be a good value, so not sure keep, gift or return.
> View attachment 5151163
> 
> 
> Jo Malone Perfume set (Wood sage and Sea Salt), I love this scent and it would third time buying it. So this one is keeper.
> View attachment 5151164
> 
> 
> I got this for DH for future gift, Tom Ford Cologne set:
> View attachment 5151166
> 
> 
> Now on to misc.
> 
> I got the reusable cloth pads for removing makeup, it's super soft.
> View attachment 5151167
> 
> 
> And Spanx leather leggings, I love the fit everywhere but the waistband as it rolls down, I got it in Petite, at 5'2" the length is perfect. I ordered Commando's this morning to compare the two and then decide.
> View attachment 5151168


Nice haul! Be sure to open & check each one of your candle sets, the heat during shipping can melt them beyond use or gift giving ability.


----------



## mgrant

JetGirl216 said:


> Nice, so I just took a look at the Acropolis parka photos on the Nordstrom website. I’d say the Gotham is more clinched around the waist and less loose. For reference, I bought my true size XS in the Gotham coat. Maybe if you find a deal on this coat, return the Acropolis and purchase the Gotham coat?
> View attachment 5151349


Thank you for that info! I did find it on sale, so I actually might order it and compare the two.


----------



## titania029

Here are a couple of outfits I put together with the Tory Burch Lug booties, work well with skinny jeans or leggings. I am also wearing the Spanx faux leather leggings in the second picture.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## rutabaga

AT LAST! A Vince coatigan shipped! (Camel, size small)

Hopefully:
1. FedEx does not lose my package 
2. FedEx is not delayed (estimated delivery date is next Friday, 8/6
3. Nordstrom sent me the correct item/size 
4. Size small is my right size because I’m not about to start stalking an XS


----------



## rutabaga

titania029 said:


> Here are a couple of outfits I put together with the Tory Burch Lug booties, work well with skinny jeans or leggings. I am also wearing the Spanx faux leather leggings in the second picture.
> 
> View attachment 5151459
> View attachment 5151460


Confession: I ordered these this morning


----------



## vt2159

rutabaga said:


> AT LAST! A Vince coatigan shipped! (Camel, size small)
> 
> Hopefully:
> 1. FedEx does not lose my package
> 2. FedEx is not delayed (estimated delivery date is next Friday, 8/6
> 3. Nordstrom sent me the correct item/size
> 4. Size small is my right size because I’m not about to start stalking an XS


Yes!!!!! So happy for you! I hope it works well for you. Keep us updated.


----------



## titania029

rutabaga said:


> Confession: I ordered these this morning



I'm trying so hard not to order the black ones too!


----------



## rutabaga

titania029 said:


> I'm trying so hard not to order the black ones too!


They’d go with everything! I already have two pairs of black leather booties so I’m safe.


----------



## JoesGirl

titania029 said:


> Here are a couple of outfits I put together with the Tory Burch Lug booties, work well with skinny jeans or leggings. I am also wearing the Spanx faux leather leggings in the second picture.
> 
> View attachment 5151459
> View attachment 5151460



Girrrrrl, they look so good on you! I’m not giving up. I’m going to try it with some outfits this weekend before I make my final decision.  Thanks for the inspiration.  


rutabaga said:


> Confession: I ordered these this morning



This made me laugh out loud.  I love it and I so look forward to this thread all year!!


----------



## rutabaga

JoesGirl said:


> Girrrrrl, they look so good on you! I’m not giving up. I’m going to try it with some outfits this weekend before I make my final decision.  Thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> 
> This made me laugh out loud.  I love it and I so look forward to this thread all year!!


Hah! I was tempted by your pics of Mother jeans but 1) the inseam is too long; and 2) I already have a similar pair. I have something crazy like 15 pairs of Mother jeans.


----------



## RedHead172

I bought the Tory Burch lug booties but I ended up deciding to keep these instead. They are not part of the anniversary sale but they are on sale.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-miller-lug-sole-platform-boot-women/5875799?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=200


----------



## mgrant

It looks like the North Face parka made the decision for me. It's got to back unfortunately. I tried it on several times throughout the day, and the more I put it on, the more feathers would start to come out. By the third time I put it on, I pulled out no less than 10 little feathers. At this rate, if I wear it more than 30 minutes, I'm going to be covered in feathers. It's really disappointing, but I'm glad I found this out now and not later when I've already removed the tags and worn it. Oh well. This is only my second return so I still feel like I've done pretty good!


----------



## JoesGirl

RedHead172 said:


> I bought the Tory Burch lug booties but I ended up deciding to keep these instead. They are not part of the anniversary sale but they are on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-miller-lug-sole-platform-boot-women/5875799?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=200


I saw these, they are so pretty!


----------



## RedHead172

JoesGirl said:


> I saw these, they are so pretty!


They are! And I think they look better with more of my pants having the laces.


----------



## titania029

JoesGirl said:


> Girrrrrl, they look so good on you! I’m not giving up. I’m going to try it with some outfits this weekend before I make my final decision.  Thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> 
> This made me laugh out loud.  I love it and I so look forward to this thread all year!!



Good luck, and happy to help!


----------



## carolswin

Grrr.....these chat associates. I purchased some hanky panky panties that are not anniversary sale but are "buy 3 and save". They didn't adjust in cart so I'm chatting for an adjustment. The person said "I've check promos and that one is not going on right now".   
I said - well 'buy more and save' on the listing and my receipt. The person then said "okay you're right, I'll get it adjusted for you". 
What the heck? This one was so obvious and they still tried to give me a hard time about it.


----------



## bagconfusion

Today I got some of my other items. I got Burberry aviator style sunglasses and I like those I think, I went to bed after work so I tried them on in front of my bf but felt too lazy to look but they feel nice and he approved. They had no defects and were in a nice box lol. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-59mm-polarized-aviator-sunglasses/5457460

then I got a cami the 1 state one in black and it feels nice I need to try it in though for fit.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/1-state-pintuck-v-neck-camisole/5966231
		


Finally I got the BFD cocoon waffle cardigan and honestly I hate that I love it because it was an impulse buy since it was in my cart when I was trying to buy something else really fast before it sold out. But the fabric is really soft and stretchy nice weight. For me it might be too much for just being bf at home wear so I will need to look at it in the mirror but I do really like it and at night it’s cold in my room so I would love this next to my desk to keep my arms warm. Oh I got it in a small and it fits well I’m a usual medium. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/barefoot-dreams-cozychic-waffle-cocoon-cardigan/5923486


----------



## bagconfusion

And tomorrow I should be receiving a good amount I might actually take photos of it all on me haha


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## randr21

JoesGirl said:


> This made me laugh out loud.  I love it and I so look forward to this thread all year!!


We're all part of the sisterhood of the traveling packages. 

Even tho we may not cross paths during the rest of the year, this thread is like a class reunion of sorts. Nice to see familiar faces, and newcomers alike, to revel in a TPF annual tradition of fashion, fun and fall shopping.


----------



## titania029

I love this thread too! I don't browse TPF as much as I used to the rest of the year, but I love coming back to this thread every year and seeing you all.


----------



## englishprof

rutabaga said:


> I am so confused right now... aka more evidence that Nordstrom’s inventory software is all %#?!£*’d up!
> 
> I checked the mail just now and there was a silvery Nordstrom mailer amongst a bunch of bills. I’m expecting a Nordstrom order via Ontrac and the shipping label was Ontrac so I though... this is probably one of the Vince items I’m waiting for.
> 
> I open it and it’s... tea towels?! I ordered them a while ago but the order was cancelled, so I ordered them again. They arrived a few days later. So I’m thinking the latest arrival  was my erroneously cancelled order that shipped?! My guess is the Ontrac delivery person put them in the mailbox. Or did Ontrac transfer the package to USPS?! There’s no USPS shipping label and it’s dated June 22nd. SO CONFUSED.


I received 2 of those silvery envelopes yesterday when there hadn't been any "your items have shipped" emails. Very weird indeed.


----------



## grietje

sabrunka said:


> I got my boyfriend the Tommy John Second Skin Boxers …



DH likes these and asked if we could stock up. I have just spent $340 on underw


piosavsfan said:


> Ugh FedEx marked a package as delivered and it most definitely wasn't as we have cameras and were home. So frustrating. It's a sold out item I wanted too.
> 
> Edit:  After my meltdown, I found the package on my neighbors porch. Sigh.



OMG!  This happened to me.  I was all knotted up and outraged and found it on my neighbors porch.  I feel ya on this one!



piosavsfan said:


> Ok I need opinions.
> 
> I got this completely sold out Treasure & Bond Cozy Button Front Cardigan. It is surprisingly good quality, thick and very soft, but arrived with this little black spot (it's black thread)…


You got good advice.  Even though it’s minor, don’t settle.  You’re work not settling for!


----------



## kadya

I was so excited when I finally got my Aquatalia Laila boots in the mail today, but was immediately disappointed at how they fit me around the ankles with jeans on. They are pretty snug, and would look good with leggings, but I wear jeans pretty consistently in fall and spring. Considering they were $330, I ended up returning them when I realized the flexibility wasn’t there for me.

Exchanged them for a black Balfern biker. I had tried on the white one in-store the first day of Icon, but it was really stiff and awkward. Plus the belt was removable? It was so underwhelming. The black one I found in store today is like BUTTER though! No break-in necessary, just perfect right off the rack. Even better than my pink one from a few years ago.


----------



## piosavsfan

Just got a shipping notice for my black Vince coatigan! I'm surprised it actually shipped!


----------



## Vonnie1

titania029 said:


> Here are a couple of outfits I put together with the Tory Burch Lug booties, work well with skinny jeans or leggings. I am also wearing the Spanx faux leather leggings in the second picture.
> 
> View attachment 5151459
> View attachment 5151460


Love your cardigan


----------



## rutabaga

piosavsfan said:


> Just got a shipping notice for my black Vince coatigan! I'm surprised it actually shipped!


Woohoo! My grey one shipped too! Both are coming from Pittsburg


----------



## rutabaga

Here are some pics of stuff that arrived this week:

Reiss Paige sweater:





I decided this was a return upon touching the fabric. It has that weird, sticky, staticky synthetic feel to it. Pretty heavy knit. It’s also too big so there’s a lot of extra fabric in the midsection, but size large was the only size available. I would say this runs TTS. It’s the perfect cream color and looks good with a tan and photographs well. I thought this would be a good holiday party top but I’m not loving the fabric.

Frame crisscross dress, aka muscle tee dress:



This is a size medium and is TTS. It fits like a glove but is almost obscene from the back due to my badonk. I’m not sure this dress is work appropriate for that reason. It’s also handwash only, and I found the same dress in navy, new with tags, for $30 (NAS price is ~$200). I ordered it and am going to hold off on returning the NAS version until the cheaper navy one arrives.


----------



## blingbling19

Hi! I ordered two different P448 sneakers to wear with jeans, shorts, dresses, skirts, etc. and I can’t decide which one I should keep! I love that the white ones are simple and will match pretty much everything, but I like that the sparkly ones have a little platform and they feel more snug on my foot. Which one would you keep?


----------



## rutabaga

blingbling19 said:


> Hi! I ordered two different P448 sneakers to wear with jeans, shorts, dresses, skirts, etc. and I can’t decide which one I should keep! I love that the white ones are simple and will match pretty much everything, but I like that the sparkly ones have a little platform and they feel more snug on my foot. Which one would you keep?



I like the croc texture on the white ones, but feel like P448 is known for the glitter and funky patterns. Since the sparkly ones are more comfortable as well as more fun, I’d go with those. If you want white sneakers, you have more options later on.


----------



## JoesGirl

bagconfusion said:


> Finally I got the BFD cocoon waffle cardigan and honestly I hate that I love it because it was an impulse buy since it was in my cart when I was trying to buy something else really fast before it sold out.


I do this ALL the time!! So funny To know I’m not the only one.  


bagconfusion said:


> And tomorrow I should be receiving a good amount I might actually take photos of it all on me haha


Please take pics.  We LOVE pics!!!


----------



## JoesGirl

rutabaga said:


> Here are some pics of stuff that arrived this week:
> 
> Reiss Paige sweater:
> View attachment 5151609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151613
> 
> I decided this was a return upon touching the fabric. It has that weird, sticky, staticky synthetic feel to it. Pretty heavy knit. It’s also too big so there’s a lot of extra fabric in the midsection, but size large was the only size available. I would say this runs TTS. It’s the perfect cream color and looks good with a tan and photographs well. I thought this would be a good holiday party top but I’m not loving the fabric.
> 
> Frame crisscross dress, aka muscle tee dress:
> 
> View attachment 5151610
> 
> This is a size medium and is TTS. It fits like a glove but is almost obscene from the back due to my badonk. I’m not sure this dress is work appropriate for that reason. It’s also handwash only, and I found the same dress in navy, new with tags, for $30 (NAS price is ~$200). I ordered it and am going to hold off on returning the NAS version until the cheaper navy one arrives.



I love both on you.  Is the sweater by Reiss or Allsaints, or by someone else? I ordered a similar one by Reiss and loved the fabric.  It was the size that was off for me.  


blingbling19 said:


> Hi! I ordered two different P448 sneakers to wear with jeans, shorts, dresses, skirts, etc. and I can’t decide which one I should keep! I love that the white ones are simple and will match pretty much everything, but I like that the sparkly ones have a little platform and they feel more snug on my foot. Which one would you keep?


I would keep the ones with the platform.  But I’m pretty short, I always opt for height when there is a choice.


----------



## buggiewomma

blingbling19 said:


> Hi! I ordered two different P448 sneakers to wear with jeans, shorts, dresses, skirts, etc. and I can’t decide which one I should keep! I love that the white ones are simple and will match pretty much everything, but I like that the sparkly ones have a little platform and they feel more snug on my foot. Which one would you keep?


If you don’t already have awesome all-white sneakers that make you happy, then I’d keep those. They really do go with everything. Otherwise, I love the other ones too! (Sorry not helpful probably)
Edited: oh! If you meant snug=more comfy, then yea I agree. I was assuming comfort was equal.


----------



## rutabaga

JoesGirl said:


> I love both on you.  Is the sweater by Reiss or Allsaints, or by someone else? I ordered a similar one by Reiss and loved the fabric.  It was the size that was off for me.
> 
> I would keep the ones with the platform.  But I’m pretty short, I always opt for height when there is a choice.



Reiss. If it popped back in a medium on deeper discount I could be convinced. The cream color is lovely.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## vt2159

I asked this earlier, but not sure if I saw any replies. For those that have the Vince coatigan, how are you storing it? Hanging or folding? I don't want to stretch it out, as I am currently hanging mine.


----------



## vt2159

Is anyone planning on going to the store tomorrow for the beauty bash? I was planning to go, but some things just came up so I probably will not make it.


----------



## JoesGirl

vt2159 said:


> Is anyone planning on going to the store tomorrow for the beauty bash? I was planning to go, but some things just came up so I probably will not make it.



Beauty bash?! I guess I’ve berm so focused on boots I missed this.  ive never participated before.  can you let me know what it is? Is it beauty stuff on sale?


----------



## vt2159

JoesGirl said:


> Beauty bash?! I guess I’ve berm so focused on boots I missed this.  ive never participated before.  can you let me know what it is? Is it beauty stuff on sale?


I've never really taken advantage of all the things the beauty bash offers in previous years. Here is some info. from Nordstrom:

Come into your favorite store to celebrate all things beauty—skin care, makeup and fragrance—with makeup applications, demos, special offers, free gifts with purchase, special deals, customized samples and more. Plus, receive an exclusive Anniversary beauty tote bag with qualifying purchase—in stores only.


----------



## Fashion is Art

rutabaga said:


> Here are some pics of stuff that arrived this week:
> 
> Reiss Paige sweater:
> View attachment 5151609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151613
> 
> I decided this was a return upon touching the fabric. It has that weird, sticky, staticky synthetic feel to it. Pretty heavy knit. It’s also too big so there’s a lot of extra fabric in the midsection, but size large was the only size available. I would say this runs TTS. It’s the perfect cream color and looks good with a tan and photographs well. I thought this would be a good holiday party top but I’m not loving the fabric.
> 
> Frame crisscross dress, aka muscle tee dress:
> 
> View attachment 5151610
> 
> This is a size medium and is TTS. It fits like a glove but is almost obscene from the back due to my badonk. I’m not sure this dress is work appropriate for that reason. It’s also handwash only, and I found the same dress in navy, new with tags, for $30 (NAS price is ~$200). I ordered it and am going to hold off on returning the NAS version until the cheaper navy one arrives.





rutabaga said:


> Here are some pics of stuff that arrived this week:
> 
> Reiss Paige sweater:
> View attachment 5151609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151613
> 
> I decided this was a return upon touching the fabric. It has that weird, sticky, staticky synthetic feel to it. Pretty heavy knit. It’s also too big so there’s a lot of extra fabric in the midsection, but size large was the only size available. I would say this runs TTS. It’s the perfect cream color and looks good with a tan and photographs well. I thought this would be a good holiday party top but I’m not loving the fabric.
> 
> Frame crisscross dress, aka muscle tee dress:
> 
> View attachment 5151610
> 
> This is a size medium and is TTS. It fits like a glove but is almost obscene from the back due to my badonk. I’m not sure this dress is work appropriate for that reason. It’s also handwash only, and I found the same dress in navy, new with tags, for $30 (NAS price is ~$200). I ordered it and am going to hold off on returning the NAS version until the cheaper navy one arrives.



The top is really fabulous on you.  The waistline is perfect and it doesn’t look as though there is too much material, it it meant to to have that flow... however like you I am particular about fabric, I only will reach for clothes that are soft and feel nice and don’t like synthetics so beautiful as it is if you don’t like the feel you are unlikely to wear it.... 

You have an absolutely gorgeous figure in that dress...


----------



## Fashion is Art

blingbling19 said:


> Hi! I ordered two different P448 sneakers to wear with jeans, shorts, dresses, skirts, etc. and I can’t decide which one I should keep! I love that the white ones are simple and will match pretty much everything, but I like that the sparkly ones have a little platform and they feel more snug on my foot. Which one would you keep?



The ones that are more comfortable as you will pull them on more, from an aesthetic point of view the platform ones look more unusual and I think the look of this brand is the sparkle.  They are still neutral enough to go with everything...


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

unusual said:


> Nice haul! Be sure to open & check each one of your candle sets, the heat during shipping can melt them beyond use or gift giving ability.


Thank you for the tip, I opened the Jo Malone but didn’t open the other ones. It sure was hot in the 100s when it got delivered.


----------



## mgrant

rutabaga said:


> Here are some pics of stuff that arrived this week:
> 
> Reiss Paige sweater:
> View attachment 5151609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151613
> 
> I decided this was a return upon touching the fabric. It has that weird, sticky, staticky synthetic feel to it. Pretty heavy knit. It’s also too big so there’s a lot of extra fabric in the midsection, but size large was the only size available. I would say this runs TTS. It’s the perfect cream color and looks good with a tan and photographs well. I thought this would be a good holiday party top but I’m not loving the fabric.
> 
> Frame crisscross dress, aka muscle tee dress:
> 
> View attachment 5151610
> 
> This is a size medium and is TTS. It fits like a glove but is almost obscene from the back due to my badonk. I’m not sure this dress is work appropriate for that reason. It’s also handwash only, and I found the same dress in navy, new with tags, for $30 (NAS price is ~$200). I ordered it and am going to hold off on returning the NAS version until the cheaper navy one arrives.


For what it's worth, the dress looks great on you, even if you don't think it would be good for work. Would you be able to wear it outside of work?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

vt2159 said:


> Is anyone planning on going to the store tomorrow for the beauty bash? I was planning to go, but some things just came up so I probably will not make it.


Unless they bring extra stock my stores were really picked over, only super expensive sets like La Mer and La Prairie, etc or the not so great deals are left. The tote is also is a tiny cheappy reusable shopping bag. I don’t find it anything special to go to store for it, I probably browse if I can make it to do some returns.


----------



## KittyRN

blingbling19 said:


> Hi! I ordered two different P448 sneakers to wear with jeans, shorts, dresses, skirts, etc. and I can’t decide which one I should keep! I love that the white ones are simple and will match pretty much everything, but I like that the sparkly ones have a little platform and they feel more snug on my foot. Which one would you keep?


Keep the Sparkly ones they’re more unique and will go with more than you think.  They probably came with white laces if you want to change the look.  You can always find a plain white sneaker.


----------



## mgrant

I went to go delete the Vince Camuto Tweed Blazer from my wishlist since it had been sold out since day 1, and poof! It had been restocked in all sizes. I grabbed my normal size and a size down since it said it ran large. That was the one thing on my wishlist I wasn't able to get my hand on, so fingers crossed that it works out. I have a hard time getting a good fit with blazers, so we'll see. That's officially my last purchase from the sale this year.


----------



## SystarSystem

mgrant said:


> I went to go delete the Vince Camuto Tweed Blazer from my wishlist since it had been sold out since day 1, and poof! It had been restocked in all sizes. I grabbed my normal size and a size down since it said it ran large. That was the one thing on my wishlist I wasn't able to get my hand on, so fingers crossed that it works out. I have a hard time getting a good fit with blazers, so we'll see. That's officially my last purchase from the sale this year.


Ooh thanks for the heads up! I just ordered it too!


----------



## rutabaga

mgrant said:


> For what it's worth, the dress looks great on you, even if you don't think it would be good for work. Would you be able to wear it outside of work?


TY! Yes, probably out to dinner. I think it’s a bit overpriced so I need to think about it, especially since I’ve seen it marked down on NR. I’m wondering if this is one of those pieces that you can scoop up later on for much less than the anniversary sale price (I’m leaning towards yes).


----------



## rutabaga

vt2159 said:


> I asked this earlier, but not sure if I saw any replies. For those that have the Vince coatigan, how are you storing it? Hanging or folding? I don't want to stretch it out, as I am currently hanging mine.


Mine haven’t arrived yet but I’d likely treat it like a thick sweater and fold it so the fibers don’t get stretched out.


----------



## rutabaga

SystarSystem said:


> Ooh thanks for the heads up! I just ordered it too!


Lol if only Nordstrom compensated us for all the orders this thread generated!

@mgrant: VC blazer
@titania029: TB suede booties
@buggiewomma: P488 sneakers
Me: probably that dang Vince coatigan


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## mgrant

SystarSystem said:


> Ooh thanks for the heads up! I just ordered it too!


Oh nice! Glad I could help!


----------



## mgrant

rutabaga said:


> TY! Yes, probably out to dinner. I think it’s a bit overpriced so I need to think about it, especially since I’ve seen it marked down on NR. I’m wondering if this is one of those pieces that you can scoop up later on for much less than the anniversary sale price (I’m leaning towards yes).


Hopefully one of them works and you get a good deal on it


----------



## titania029

IslandBari said:


> Did anyone get this Ugg robe and can tell me how it fits?  I finally was able to order a gray one, but in a medium so not sure it'll fit (might be too small).  Of course, now we'll see if it gets cancelled.....
> 
> * Karoline Fleece Robe | Nordstrom .*


I don’t have this year’s but have a prior year one. It fits slightly oversized for me.


----------



## mgrant

To those of you who bought the Tory Burch 70mm Lug Booties: Would you be willing to measure the back of the heel and let me know? The description says 3.5 inches but they look taller than that. It would help me decide if I want to purchase or not. TIA!


----------



## StacyLynn624

So the PMD clean body is 40% off today, and when I shopped in store on the 13th, they took my card number and said they were going to charge my card on the 31st and I could come pick it up.

so are they going to? I tried to order a navy one, but it’s sold out…

i was able to order the moonlight night shirt in animal print last night in a XXS.


----------



## JoesGirl

mgrant said:


> To those of you who bought the Tory Burch 70mm Lug Booties: Would you be willing to measure the back of the heel and let me know? The description says 3.5 inches but they look taller than that. It would help me decide if I want to purchase or not. TIA!


I think it depends on where you measure.  From the side it’s 3.5 but from the back it’s 4.


----------



## mgrant

JoesGirl said:


> I think it depends on where you measure.  From the side it’s 3.5 but from the back it’s 4.


Ah, thank you so much for doing that! I knew they looked taller than 3.5, I just wanted to confirm. 3.5 inches is my limit for heels these days...but man that's a good looking bootie. I'm tempted even though it's taller than I like. Did you find it to be true to size?


----------



## JoesGirl

It’s true to size and while I haven’t worn them all day I will say they are comfortable.  I was very surprised but I think it’s because of the platform.  I really love these boots.  I *shouldn’t *keep both but am leaning towards it.


----------



## Julezah

Has anyone seen the Blanc NYC suede moto jacket come available recently?


----------



## mgrant

JoesGirl said:


> It’s true to size and while I haven’t worn them all day I will say they are comfortable.  I was very surprised but I think it’s because of the platform.  I really love these boots.  I *shouldn’t *keep both but am leaning towards it.


I wouldn't blame you if you did


----------



## IslandBari

titania029 said:


> I don’t have this year’s but have a prior year one. It fits slightly oversized for me.


Thanks!  That's what I'm hoping for this year's version.


----------



## bagconfusion

Alright first two shoes I was looking forward to make me kinda upset. One ha da black smudge on it and I’d like tips to remove it. I know I should return but I really really don’t want to try to get these again if I can fix it I’d like to maybe I can get a discount or something instead on them? Anyways the next pair has some loose threads and I clipped around the white rim because it looked a little messy like small pieces of I think rubber that didn’t get trimmed. So I’m super mega sad about that I like them though. Ugh. I’m still going through my stuff so I have more.


----------



## brianne1114

The expandable Longchamp popped up in stock this morning in Orange so snatched that up. Been waiting for one of those - I’m not a cardholder and they always sell out before the public sale. Also got some non-anniversary sale things.


----------



## vt2159

bagconfusion said:


> Alright first two shoes I was looking forward to make me kinda upset. One ha da black smudge on it and I’d like tips to remove it. I know I should return but I really really don’t want to try to get these again if I can fix it I’d like to maybe I can get a discount or something instead on them? Anyways the next pair has some loose threads and I clipped around the white rim because it looked a little messy like small pieces of I think rubber that didn’t get trimmed. So I’m super mega sad about that I like them though. Ugh. I’m still going through my stuff so I have more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151948
> View attachment 5151949
> View attachment 5151950
> View attachment 5151951


Oh no! I'm sorry to see your shoes. I would be annoyed and frustrated, too. I would say you should bring them in store to ask for the discount or to see if they can find another pair. If you can keep these ones in the meantime while you search, you can always exchange them later. I bought both the white and black Keds three times because each time they had some sort of weird red or grey spot on them. I'm still waiting on the third shipment, so hopefully that will do.

For the black smudge, I'm not sure on the material but usually when I have some sort of stain or smudge on clothes, I usually rub it with hand soap (it usually happens at my workplace and that's readily available) and then water and repeat until it's very faint or gone. Of course with clothes, then I throw them in the wash, but sometimes it happens on my dry clean only clothes. I think using dish soap, or of course detergent too, works. oh, and shoe cleaner? I'd defer to others for brands or other methods that would work.


----------



## Sophia1025

JoesGirl said:


> It’s true to size and while I haven’t worn them all day I will say they are comfortable.  I was very surprised but I think it’s because of the platform.  I really love these boots.  I *shouldn’t *keep both but am leaning towards it.



Like you, I purchased the black and brown boots and was planning on returning one, but I couldn't.  I fell in love with both and kept them lol.  Usually when I find something I like that I feel good in, I buy all the colors that look good on me.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## bagconfusion

vt2159 said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry to see your shoes. I would be annoyed and frustrated, too. I would say you should bring them in store to ask for the discount or to see if they can find another pair. If you can keep these ones in the meantime while you search, you can always exchange them later. I bought both the white and black Keds three times because each time they had some sort of weird red or grey spot on them. I'm still waiting on the third shipment, so hopefully that will do.
> 
> For the black smudge, I'm not sure on the material but usually when I have some sort of stain or smudge on clothes, I usually rub it with hand soap (it usually happens at my workplace and that's readily available) and then water and repeat until it's very faint or gone. Of course with clothes, then I throw them in the wash, but sometimes it happens on my dry clean only clothes. I think using dish soap, or of course detergent too, works. oh, and shoe cleaner? I'd defer to others for brands or other methods that would work.


Thank you for the advice I may try it after a bit more research but yeah the nearest Nordstrom is almost two hours away so I don’t think with me being on leave from work I can convince my bf to take me there


----------



## JoesGirl

Sophia1025 said:


> Like you, I purchased the black and brown boots and was planning on returning one, but I couldn't.  I fell in love with both and kept them lol.  Usually when I find something I like that I feel good in, I buy all the colors that look good on me.



I do the same.  I’m sure I’ll keep both.  The brown goes so well with dark denim and I have a lot of navy and came in my closet that justifies me keeping it.  And the black, well it’s black! It’s a no brainer, right?


----------



## vt2159

bagconfusion said:


> Thank you for the advice I may try it after a bit more research but yeah the nearest Nordstrom is almost two hours away so I don’t think with me being on leave from work I can convince my bf to take me there


Oh yeah, that is too far. Maybe when you’re feeling up to it, you can call customer service to see if they can help locate another pair or ask for a discount. Calling might be better than chatting.


----------



## lovemyrescues

JoesGirl said:


> I do the same.  I’m sure I’ll keep both.  The brown goes so well with dark denim and I have a lot of navy and came in my closet that justifies me keeping it.  And the black, well it’s black! It’s a no brainer, right?


Yes I bought the ECCO Elaina Street Lace-Up Boot in black and really contemplating the Grey Rose Leather as well.  I want to see it IRL but have not.  I also do NOT need another pair of booties but they are so comfy!


----------



## bagconfusion

Lol I only feel ok with this first photo mostly because it feels slimming it’s the Vince Camuto slacks, they feel so nice like I feel really comfy in them! The shoes are also really nice I can probably get past my toes haha. Unfortunately whenever I try on clothes I hate my body it feels big and frumpy but I’ve never been a stylish person and don’t know who I am yet style wise so I’ll show a few other items. Like this pink shirt it’s really soft had a loose thread though. It is from gibsonlock it is a fleece v neck


----------



## titania029

bagconfusion said:


> Lol I only feel ok with this first photo mostly because it feels slimming it’s the Vince Camuto slacks, they feel so nice like I feel really comfy in them! The shoes are also really nice I can probably get past my toes haha. Unfortunately whenever I try on clothes I hate my body it feels big and frumpy but I’ve never been a stylish person and don’t know who I am yet style wise so I’ll show a few other items. Like this pink shirt it’s really soft had a loose thread though. It is from gibsonlock it is a fleece v neck


I like the shoes, what brand is that?


----------



## bagconfusion

titania029 said:


> I like the shoes, what brand is that?


Sorry forgot to say haha they are Bernardo Luna sandal


----------



## mgrant

bagconfusion said:


> Lol I only feel ok with this first photo mostly because it feels slimming it’s the Vince Camuto slacks, they feel so nice like I feel really comfy in them! The shoes are also really nice I can probably get past my toes haha. Unfortunately whenever I try on clothes I hate my body it feels big and frumpy but I’ve never been a stylish person and don’t know who I am yet style wise so I’ll show a few other items. Like this pink shirt it’s really soft had a loose thread though. It is from gibsonlock it is a fleece v neck



If it's any consolation, I think your toes look completely fine! But I get it, we all have little things that bother us. No need to feel self conscious here!


----------



## IslandBari

bagconfusion said:


> Lol I only feel ok with this first photo mostly because it feels slimming it’s the Vince Camuto slacks, they feel so nice like I feel really comfy in them! The shoes are also really nice I can probably get past my toes haha. Unfortunately whenever I try on clothes I hate my body it feels big and frumpy but I’ve never been a stylish person and don’t know who I am yet style wise so I’ll show a few other items. Like this pink shirt it’s really soft had a loose thread though. It is from gibsonlock it is a fleece v neck



Those sandals are so cute on you!  I certainly don't see any 'toe' issue.  

Re finding YOUR style, it's what makes you feel good about yourself -not the latest fashion.  I was given good advice about 40 years ago.  Get a couple of good quality, classic pieces and have them tailored for your body.  Then fill in with something fun like those sandals.


----------



## nikki626

So I went into the store today to make my returns and they had a fair amount of stuff on the racks.  Somethings were broken in size but others were well stocked, like sweaters and activewear, a lot of beauty - tons of people to help you.  I don't think that I have ever been asked so many times if I needed help. The Olaplex bond smoother is not in the sale but it is great for curly hair and using it with the shampoo and conditionier has been lovely


----------



## nikki626

I picked up these three items, this Zella Jacket - it is very soft, Sweaty Beaty sweatshirt, and these Levi's - which I ordered before but they didn't fit I think they were cut too short.  When I tried on a different pair they worked out much better.  Weird.

Im still waiting for 4 items to show up.  I think everything should be here by tuesday.


----------



## kadya

The one item I missed out on was the Rails Hunter shirt in black scarlet ash. Realized too late that I wanted it! Got the black and cream one and am obsessed. XXS fits perfectly and it’s a harder size to find. I ordered it a few days ago and it’s been in and out of stock since then, but it was just cancelled.  It feels silly to stalk a $100 shirt I don’t NEED but ugh.

Y’all are also making me second guess not getting the Tory 70mm in black even though I’m drowning in boots lol


----------



## Hobie

HM1983 said:


> If anyone wanted the Rails Hunter in Ivory Check, I think this is the same shirt on sale for $66 at Neiman Marcus. I don't know why the first image is unavailable on their site. I've been stalking Nordstrom for a restock, but I'm going to order this one
> 
> Rails shirt



Do the Rails tops wrinkle? Are they easy to care for? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bagconfusion

kadya said:


> The one item I missed out on was the Rails Hunter shirt in black scarlet ash. Realized too late that I wanted it! Got the black and cream one and am obsessed. XXS fits perfectly and it’s a harder size to find. I ordered it a few days ago and it’s been in and out of stock since then, but it was just cancelled.  It feels silly to stalk a $100 shirt I don’t NEED but ugh.
> 
> Y’all are also making me second guess not getting the Tory 70mm in black even though I’m drowning in boots lol


Haha same struggle and I kinda want a rails shirt x-x are they easy to tuck in and good staple pieces? I am in desperate need of simple nice tops for all my pants and shoes I have drowned myself in. I got six pair of shoes :x


----------



## nikki626

Hobie said:


> Do the Rails tops wrinkle? Are they easy to care for? Thanks in advance.


I throw mine in the wash on cold with the darks.. all of mine are dark.  Then lay flat to dry, I don't put them dryer.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> I throw mine in the wash on cold with the darks.. all of mine are dark.  Then lay flat to dry, I don't put them dryer.


Same.  Wash with like colors, on cold and on the delicate cycle.  Then I throw them in the dryer on low for a couple of minutes to get out some wrinkles then hang or flat dry.  Personally I do that with most clothes I care about to extend the lifespan.


----------



## mgrant

kadya said:


> The one item I missed out on was the Rails Hunter shirt in black scarlet ash. Realized too late that I wanted it! Got the black and cream one and am obsessed. XXS fits perfectly and it’s a harder size to find. I ordered it a few days ago and it’s been in and out of stock since then, but it was just cancelled.  It feels silly to stalk a $100 shirt I don’t NEED but ugh.
> 
> Y’all are also making me second guess not getting the Tory 70mm in black even though I’m drowning in boots lol



They are great shirts though. I have 6! I think they are worth it and very versatile.


----------



## mgrant

Hobie said:


> Do the Rails tops wrinkle? Are they easy to care for? Thanks in advance.


They can wrinkle a little, but not too much. Mostly in the back if I sit up against something for a long time (like in the car). I hand wash mine and lay them flat to dry -  I did accidentally put one in the washer once but it was fine.


----------



## HM1983

Hobie said:


> Do the Rails tops wrinkle? Are they easy to care for? Thanks in advance.


I haven't noticed them wrinkling. I think you do need to be careful about washing. I wash in cold on delicate and air dry. I really shrunk the first one I ever got by drying it on delicate,so I would definitely recommend not putting them in the dryer


----------



## bunnylou

lovemyrescues said:


> Yes I bought the ECCO Elaina Street Lace-Up Boot in black and really contemplating the Grey Rose Leather as well.  I want to see it IRL but have not.  I also do NOT need another pair of booties but they are so comfy!



Waiting for a grey pair to arrive, but the black ones were so comfortable (much more comfortable than Docs) and the price was right, so getting two different colors seemed okay? 

Usually wear a 6-6.5 and had to size down to a 5-5.5 in these. Did they run large for anyone else?


----------



## StacyLynn624

So they never did charge my card or order the PMD Clean Body for me like they said they would back on the 13th.  I was able to order a pink one for pick up, but really wanted the navy, so they ordered one from another store and returned the pink one.  The sales associate was sort of pushy and trying to help every one in the department AND upsell everyone to buy the beauty bio microneedler (I already own one). It was annoying.

It seems like the online system and the store inventory system aren't speaking the same language. Some stuff I ordered online came from stores, but things that the internet says are sold out, like the PMD Clean Body in Navy, the stores had lots of, just not my store.  

I checked for pop backs in the Madewell Kent Eggplant Cardigan in XXS (none) and the T&B white ls tee that I loved. I was able to order 2 of the tees in a size small. I got an XS a few weeks ago and love it, but wanted some with some room in them. The XS is clingy.

I went upstairs while I was there and they didn't have much left. It looks like they finally got the moonlight pajamas in, but they didn't have any purple and nothing in an XXS.


----------



## lovemyrescues

bunnylou said:


> Waiting for a grey pair to arrive, but the black ones were so comfortable (much more comfortable than Docs) and the price was right, so getting two different colors seemed okay?
> 
> Usually wear a 6-6.5 and had to size down to a 5-5.5 in these. Did they run large for anyone else?


I am a 9.5 or 10 in boots and I went with the 41.  I always need more room in the toes and my feet are on the narrow side.

Yes so comfy. I went ahead and ordered the grey. I can always return if I do not like the color.

I also purchased and love the black ECCO Elaina II Chelsea Boot (like I need ANOTHER pair of black booties). Also comfy and a different look.


----------



## KathrynS

piosavsfan said:


> What did you think about the orange color? Is it super orange? I was considering stalking that color for restocks but wasn't sure it was for me.


It was a little too orange for me when I wanted a bit of a browner rust tone, if that makes sense.


----------



## rutabaga

Totes random but I found this Theory trench from 2020 NAS today at NR when I made some returns. I couldn’t find it anywhere last year but they still want $299 for it!


----------



## lovemyrescues

rutabaga said:


> Totes random but I found this Theory trench from 2020 NAS today at NR when I made some returns. I couldn’t find it anywhere last year but they still want $299 for it!
> 
> View attachment 5152389


Cute!!


----------



## mgrant

I was just thinking today how lucky I've been to not have any shipping issues and then...

I had two packages out for delivery today. Both USPS. Mail usually gets here between 3pm and 6pm. Still nothing by 8pm. Checked tracking. Says one was delivered in mailbox at 7:30pm. Nothing there. Other one said "Held at Post Office, at customer request" at 7:57pm. Um, what? Pretty sure I didn't request that. "Out for Delivery" all day and then suddenly it says that. Not sure what to do from here. Anyone gotten that message before?

Edit: The one that says it was delivered just showed up at 8:45pm. Other one is still MIA


----------



## IslandBari

mgrant said:


> I was just thinking today how lucky I've been to not have any shipping issues and then...
> 
> I had two packages out for delivery today. Both USPS. Mail usually gets here between 3pm and 6pm. Still nothing by 8pm. Checked tracking. Says one was delivered in mailbox at 7:30pm. Nothing there. Other one said "Held at Post Office, at customer request" at 7:57pm. Um, what? Pretty sure I didn't request that. "Out for Delivery" all day and then suddenly it says that. Not sure what to do from here. Anyone gotten that message before?


I've had that 'held at post office' a couple of times.  It usually means the post office/mailman screwed up and the package will be delivered the next business day.


----------



## mgrant

IslandBari said:


> I've had that 'held at post office' a couple of times.  It usually means the post office/mailman screwed up and the package will be delivered the next business day.



Thank you for letting me know that. This is the first time I've gotten that message. Fingers crossed it shows up Monday then!


----------



## Westie lover

lovemyrescues said:


> I heard a lot of inventory is still on a container ship somewhere so maybe they cannot guarantee it will arrive when it should.  This is for so many businesses.  But I talked to a SA today and that is what they told me.
> 
> When it comes into stock just have them honor the price since it cancelled.


This might be a dumb question but the sale ends a week from tomorrow and items are in a cargo ship which explains the lack of inventory. Will they extend the sale, do NAS 2.0 or start taking orders based on the merchandise still in transit? It’s possible it could go straight to the Rack. Any thoughts?


----------



## lovemyrescues

Westie lover said:


> This might be a dumb question but the sale ends a week from tomorrow and items are in a cargo ship which explains the lack of inventory. Will they extend the sale, do NAS 2.0 or start taking orders based on the merchandise still in transit? It’s possible it could go straight to the Rack. Any thoughts?


I hope it just goes on sale when it arrives. Maybe Sept?  Who knows.  We all need to keep each other posted if it goes to NR.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Westie lover

lovemyrescues said:


> I hope it just goes on sale when it arrives. Maybe Sept?  Who knows.  We all need to keep each other posted if it goes to NR.


Sounds like it’s a large quantity. Hopefully we will be granted round #2. Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Westie lover said:


> This might be a dumb question but the sale ends a week from tomorrow and items are in a cargo ship which explains the lack of inventory. Will they extend the sale, do NAS 2.0 or start taking orders based on the merchandise still in transit? It’s possible it could go straight to the Rack. Any thoughts?


I picked a few items last week and said item will ship some dates in August, the latest one was 8/20. I passed, but I think if you order during  NAS it will be NAS pricing. They have never extended the sale in the past, I think that kind builds up the hype, short window, limited quantities.


----------



## HMBBEACHWALKER

Westie lover said:


> This might be a dumb question but the sale ends a week from tomorrow and items are in a cargo ship which explains the lack of inventory. Will they extend the sale, do NAS 2.0 or start taking orders based on the merchandise still in transit? It’s possible it could go straight to the Rack. Any thoughts?


Nordstrom will price match the NAS price as long as the item was in your wish list during the sale. A good reason to not remove items from your wish list. You will also get notifications when items gets further mark downs in October.


----------



## jane

Yay!! my order (placed 7/27) shipped!
Boo!! They shipped it with OnTrac! The worst!
But who knows, maybe it will just show up on Monday, lol.


----------



## rutabaga

My TB suede booties got cancelled! Boo.


----------



## chandra920

I tried on the Michele watch with diamonds.  I didn’t think they were very sparkly.   Wanted to post a pic though in case anyone else is looking.  This was in stock in Bellevue, WA.


----------



## Fashion is Art

rutabaga said:


> Totes random but I found this Theory trench from 2020 NAS today at NR when I made some returns. I couldn’t find it anywhere last year but they still want $299 for it!
> 
> View attachment 5152389


That is beautiful on you


----------



## mgrant

I received the North Face Winter Warm High Rise Tights late last night. They're so good! They fit like a glove (TTS) and the fleece lining is soft and warm. I have several pairs of fleece lined leggings from Athleta that have been my go-to in the winter, so I wanted to compare.

The NF are thinner, and more streamlined. They are also slightly compressive, which I like. The Athleta ones are thicker and just a bit bulky (relatively speaking - they're still leggings) compared to the NF ones. The Athleta ones aren't particularly compressive. The NF probably won't be as warm as the Athleta, but we'll see.

Either way I think they are great and recommend if you're looking for something like that. I'd pay full price for them, to be honest.


----------



## sabrunka

I finally got my Clare V tote in the mail, I love it! I got the bag organizer that was recommended on here (thank you! I forgot who mentioned it but its great), and it fits perfect and holds the bags shape well. I imagine itll look even better once I actually put items in it!


----------



## JoesGirl

It’s beautiful! I love their bags  can you link me to the insert. I forgot to order when we were chatting about it earlier in the thread and can’t find it.


----------



## kadya

One pair of moonlight pajamas from my 7/12 order (the pink veil print) just marked as shipped. One more pair and the knit leggings to go haha

Attempted to order the darn Tory 70mm boots too, have to see what I’m missing - these are universally loved on the forum and y’all have some great taste! They really are quite reasonably priced for well-made classics, too. We’ll see how long it takes for my order to be cancelled since they’re such a hot commodity 

Still stalking the Hunter Rails scarlet ash XXS. After that I am done. I was hoping for a good pair of jeans from NAS, but instead I ended up with a pair of Mother and AG that were on sale but not NAS. Would have been three but my favorite, the Frame pair, came with a huge stain on the leg  The lack of quality control on returns is what made me decide to not get the Clinique lip balm set. I just KNEW I would get a used return, wasn’t worth it.


----------



## sabrunka

JoesGirl said:


> It’s beautiful! I love their bags  can you link me to the insert. I forgot to order when we were chatting about it earlier in the thread and can’t find it.


Yes! Its this one: RoyGbiv Speedy Purse Organizer Handbag Shaper Tote Bag Insert, Fit in Most Tote Bags. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JND7NV...abc_8RJCZW4GP07ANFG61PFK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


I feel the large size may have fit better but it wasnt available. I think this will be fine tho.


----------



## JoesGirl

So the pictures are with the medium? Thank you!


----------



## rutabaga

kadya said:


> One pair of moonlight pajamas from my 7/12 order (the pink veil print) just marked as shipped. One more pair and the knit leggings to go haha
> 
> Attempted to order the darn Tory 70mm boots too, have to see what I’m missing - these are universally loved on the forum and y’all have some great taste! They really are quite reasonably priced for well-made classics, too. We’ll see how long it takes for my order to be cancelled since they’re such a hot commodity
> 
> Still stalking the Hunter Rails scarlet ash XXS. After that I am done. I was hoping for a good pair of jeans from NAS, but instead I ended up with a pair of Mother and AG that were on sale but not NAS. Would have been three but my favorite, the Frame pair, came with a huge stain on the leg  The lack of quality control on returns is what made me decide to not get the Clinique lip balm set. I just KNEW I would get a used return, wasn’t worth it.


Which Mother jeans did you get? I also snagged a pair of grey Lookers on sale (not NAS).


----------



## kadya

rutabaga said:


> Which Mother jeans did you get? I also snagged a pair of grey Lookers on sale (not NAS).



These ones - Looker ankle fray in the color “Hey Sun”. Sold out right now but they seem to pop back in various sizes. The color looked weird on the swatch online but it’s a nice blue IRL


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## sabrunka

JoesGirl said:


> So the pictures are with the medium? Thank you!



Yes!


----------



## piosavsfan

This bag is tempting me but it's so over the top that I'm not sure. My whole collection of bags is made up of bright colors so I'm not afraid of color but this is all of the bright colors at once.   It has great reviews. 

Kurt Geiger London Rainbow Shop XXL Kensington Leather Crossbody Bag


----------



## titania029

piosavsfan said:


> This bag is tempting me but it's so over the top that I'm not sure. My whole collection of bags is made up of bright colors so I'm not afraid of color but this is all of the bright colors at once.   It has great reviews.
> 
> Kurt Geiger London Rainbow Shop XXL Kensington Leather Crossbody Bag



I have a bright-colored Kurt Geiger tote from last year's sale, but it's just one color. This one is A LOT of colors


----------



## piosavsfan

titania029 said:


> I have a bright-colored Kurt Geiger tote from last year's sale, but it's just one color. This one is A LOT of colors


I have never tried this brand. I think this bag might be too much.  There is a grey one on sale too but it seems too tame in comparison.


----------



## rutabaga

rutabaga said:


> I ordered this Marine Layer dress when it popped back in my size:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5876477


This just got cancelled. Won’t be reordering this or the TB suede booties ... I think the universe is trying to tell me to stop shopping. Tapping out!


----------



## Tagner

Has anyone received or seen the Michele watch with the orange band in person and can answer if  it is a true orange or rust?


----------



## Droopi

So, I am pretty new to shopping at Nordstrom and this was my first time buying at anniversary sale, so I apologize if this is a common knowledge but I ordered a couple items right after the anniversary event opened to the public and just this afternoon got an email saying most of my orders were cancelled. Find it weird since items were available when I purchased them and a day later when I went back to check. Find it weird that they cancelled my orders 4 days after out of no where. Is this a common occurence at Nordstrom? Just a little bit pissed that it took them that long to just tell me they are cancelled... usually when I shop online, items are already shipped by day 4.


----------



## titania029

piosavsfan said:


> I have never tried this brand. I think this bag might be too much.  There is a grey one on sale too but it seems too tame in comparison.


I liked the bag I got last year very much, but it was a first for me too with the brand.


----------



## cmm62

I have finally received all my orders, like many others my biggest frustration this year is the long time between cancellation and ordering. One shirt and a pair of Monica V earrings cancelled after a week and when I went to look they were in stock. Just annoyed and did not try to order again.

The earrings I really wanted because I’ve been looking for a nice piece of turquoise jewelry to wear to my cousins wedding in a few weeks (fingers crossed with everything going on with COVID). Will pop nicely against my pink dress and I’m so excited to attend an event! So when the sale opened to public this turquoise ring popped out at me, I’m going to wear it as a pinky ring. Fully thought it would just be cancelled after the earrings saga and I kid you not an hour later it shipped and I had it the next day lol! I live right outside NYC and sometimes get shipments from the flagship, which is what happened here, but it made me laugh. Knew the ladies of tpf would find it amusing. Finally a good shipping experience! Love the ring, recommend!


I also got these dresses from Good American and Club Monaco. Really like both of them. For the GA dress it’s a thick substantial material that is great for F/W - I did not find the waist tie bulky if you tie it the right way, a simple knot makes it too bulky for sure. Club Monaco dress will be a work staple in all seasons with the right blazers, and whenever I may go back to work in the office hah.





for returns - the Paige bootcut jeans just did me no favors. They’re sold out online so some sizes will be coming back soon 

All my Natori bras, BFD blankets and Britt items have been good as well. I’m on a two week beach vacation with my family (so grateful to be spending time with my little ones, husband and healthy parents - it’s just been a wearing 18 months), so likely won’t try to order any last minute things until the last day of the sale. Right now I have my eyes on these two items, anyone get them? I feel like the sweater will sell out by then but oh well. For the shoes, I have similar slip ons like this from target in two colors and are obsessed with them, so I’m fine with these shoes being synthetic and I like the fur detail. Has anyone gotten them?


----------



## carolswin

Droopi said:


> So, I am pretty new to shopping at Nordstrom and this was my first time buying at anniversary sale, so I apologize if this is a common knowledge but I ordered a couple items right after the anniversary event opened to the public and just this afternoon got an email saying most of my orders were cancelled. Find it weird since items were available when I purchased them and a day later when I went back to check. Find it weird that they cancelled my orders 4 days after out of no where. Is this a common occurence at Nordstrom? Just a little bit pissed that it took them that long to just tell me they are cancelled... usually when I shop online, items are already shipped by day 4.


This has been very common this year.


----------



## Westie lover

Droopi said:


> So, I am pretty new to shopping at Nordstrom and this was my first time buying at anniversary sale, so I apologize if this is a common knowledge but I ordered a couple items right after the anniversary event opened to the public and just this afternoon got an email saying most of my orders were cancelled. Find it weird since items were available when I purchased them and a day later when I went back to check. Find it weird that they cancelled my orders 4 days after out of no where. Is this a common occurence at Nordstrom? Just a little bit pissed that it took them that long to just tell me they are cancelled... usually when I shop online, items are already shipped by day 4.


I’m afraid it’s normal. It seems to be worse this year. I got the card but only had Influencer status so I was late to the game. I ordered a few things a couple of times only to have them cancel and reappear in stock. Fortunately, it was nothing I really needed. The advice I got was to keep checking and reordering hoping that an order would go through. I worked 80 hours this week and don’t have the time or energy to stalk merchandise. I read a few pages back that more stock is coming in and to put items in your wishlist and they will honor price should it become available. I’m probably going to wait until later in the season and worry about it then. There are so many retailers and it’s just August 1st to I figure I have plenty of time.


----------



## baghabitz34

The only sneakers I bought in the sale. These are the Nike React Escape Run Running shoe. $74.90 in the sale. Very comfy & I like the print, keeps the shoe from being too plain.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

piosavsfan said:


> This bag is tempting me but it's so over the top that I'm not sure. My whole collection of bags is made up of bright colors so I'm not afraid of color but this is all of the bright colors at once.   It has great reviews.
> 
> Kurt Geiger London Rainbow Shop XXL Kensington Leather Crossbody Bag


The multi colors are making the bag look cheap and it’s not a cheap bag nor it made of low quality material. Most importantly, I don’t like the shape for the size, if that makes any sense. Like I think the flap shape is best for a small to mid size bag, the super big even in Chanel looks out of proportion imo.


----------



## HM1983

cmm62 said:


> I have finally received all my orders, like many others my biggest frustration this year is the long time between cancellation and ordering. One shirt and a pair of Monica V earrings cancelled after a week and when I went to look they were in stock. Just annoyed and did not try to order again.
> 
> The earrings I really wanted because I’ve been looking for a nice piece of turquoise jewelry to wear to my cousins wedding in a few weeks (fingers crossed with everything going on with COVID). Will pop nicely against my pink dress and I’m so excited to attend an event! So when the sale opened to public this turquoise ring popped out at me, I’m going to wear it as a pinky ring. Fully thought it would just be cancelled after the earrings saga and I kid you not an hour later it shipped and I had it the next day lol! I live right outside NYC and sometimes get shipments from the flagship, which is what happened here, but it made me laugh. Knew the ladies of tpf would find it amusing. Finally a good shipping experience! Love the ring, recommend!
> View attachment 5153107
> 
> I also got these dresses from Good American and Club Monaco. Really like both of them. For the GA dress it’s a thick substantial material that is great for F/W - I did not find the waist tie bulky if you tie it the right way, a simple knot makes it too bulky for sure. Club Monaco dress will be a work staple in all seasons with the right blazers, and whenever I may go back to work in the office hah.
> View attachment 5153105
> 
> View attachment 5153106
> 
> 
> for returns - the Paige bootcut jeans just did me no favors. They’re sold out online so some sizes will be coming back soon
> 
> All my Natori bras, BFD blankets and Britt items have been good as well. I’m on a two week beach vacation with my family (so grateful to be spending time with my little ones, husband and healthy parents - it’s just been a wearing 18 months), so likely won’t try to order any last minute things until the last day of the sale. Right now I have my eyes on these two items, anyone get them? I feel like the sweater will sell out by then but oh well. For the shoes, I have similar slip ons like this from target in two colors and are obsessed with them, so I’m fine with these shoes being synthetic and I like the fur detail. Has anyone gotten them?
> 
> View attachment 5153108


I have that star sweater in grey on my wish list and I keep going back and forth about ordering it. I've already spent way more than I planned, but I do love stars. I wish I could see it on someone before pulling the trigger


----------



## rutabaga

Fashion is Art said:


> That is beautiful on you


You ladies convinced me. I went back and bought it just now


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Favorite lounge top of the sale, BP Boyfriend Plaid. It’s so soft, I’ll be living in it this fall. 
In the background, my other keepers:



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/free-people-swim-too-deep-turtleneck-sweater/4707849
		

(In brown, green is coming.)



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/treasure-bond-funnel-neck-pullover/5693762
		

(In brown and black. Great mock kind of turtleneck. Getting away from turtlenecks of recent years that look like they’re eating my face.)
Everything thing else is pretty boring, just staple items. Some tanks, pj’s, yoga pants and a bra. Happy anniversary sale everyone. I think I’m done for the year.


----------



## VSOP

Question for moonlight pajamas. My buttons keep coming undone. Is this a prevalent problem or did I get a defective top?


----------



## VSOP

rutabaga said:


> You ladies convinced me. I went back and bought it just now



Yayy, it did look good on you!


----------



## nikki626

VSOP said:


> Question for moonlight pajamas. My buttons keep coming undone. Is this a prevalent problem or did I get a defective top?



No that happens to me as I sleep, I have two of the shorts versions and with each set the buttons come undone in the night


----------



## nikki626

HM1983 said:


> I have that star sweater in grey on my wish list and I keep going back and forth about ordering it. I've already spent way more than I planned, but I do love stars. I wish I could see it on someone before pulling the trigger



Me too, I kept going back and forth on it. I have a few more items in the mail, depending on how they work out I may or may not order.  I like stars as well and Rails had a sweater https://www.nordstrom.com/s/rails-w...ome/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=002 that I had also looked at but it is mostly gone now. I did order the this and receive it but it does fit me, https://www.nordstrom.com/s/rails-loren-star-embroidered-military-twill-shirt-jacket/5912832


----------



## VSOP

nikki626 said:


> No that happens to me as I sleep, I have two of the shorts versions and with each set the buttons come undone in the night




Ahh ok. I bought the version with no buttons, hoping they ship this time.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5153141
> 
> The only sneakers I bought in the sale. These are the Nike React Escape Run Running shoe. $74.90 in the sale. Very comfy & I like the print, keeps the shoe from being too plain.


I have these on the way! Going to decide if I like these or the ON shoes better. I got the lighter ON color.


----------



## cmm62

HM1983 said:


> I have that star sweater in grey on my wish list and I keep going back and forth about ordering it. I've already spent way more than I planned, but I do love stars. I wish I could see it on someone before pulling the trigger


I’m definitely going to get it if it’s in stock, but won’t pull the trigger until we’re closer to the end of vacation. I love the grey color too, Cream is already sold out of course. Whichever color is left I’ll likely get but probably won’t arrive until after the sale ends. All the reviews are good, I say go for it


----------



## paula3boys

piosavsfan said:


> I just had a very bizarre chat with Nordstrom customer service. I was trying to cancel 3 orders because I knew the sizing wouldn't work for me (was able to try out another size already). The rep told me they canceled the orders but didn't. The whole conversation was very erratic, full of lies and misspelled words and just very bizarre. Don't know what's going on there. And apparently you can't cancel an order even if it hasn't shipped for a week, which is silly imo.


Nordstrom has told employees that they cannot cancel orders during Anniversary Sale for many years. Some try to anyway even though they aren't supposed to. During regular time of year you only have about 30 minutes to cancel. The fulfillment centers are crazy during Anniversary sale. Even if it doesn't say it shipped, sometimes an order has shipped but hasn't updated tracking yet. They are trying their best to get things out ASAP.  


lovemyrescues said:


> I heard a lot of inventory is still on a container ship somewhere so maybe they cannot guarantee it will arrive when it should.  This is for so many businesses.  But I talked to a SA today and that is what they told me.
> 
> When it comes into stock just have them honor the price since it cancelled.


They used to have no problem in honoring the price when cancelled items restocked. However, the last two anniversary sales they told me that they could not adjust the price if the previously cancelled item came back in and you wanted to reorder it.


----------



## lovemyrescues

paula3boys said:


> Nordstrom has told employees that they cannot cancel orders during Anniversary Sale for many years. Some try to anyway even though they aren't supposed to. During regular time of year you only have about 30 minutes to cancel. The fulfillment centers are crazy during Anniversary sale. Even if it doesn't say it shipped, sometimes an order has shipped but hasn't updated tracking yet. They are trying their best to get things out ASAP.
> 
> They used to have no problem in honoring the price when cancelled items restocked. However, the last two anniversary sales they told me that they could not adjust the price if the previously cancelled item came back in and you wanted to reorder it.


Bummer.


----------



## Ava758

VSOP said:


> Question for moonlight pajamas. My buttons keep coming undone. Is this a prevalent problem or did I get a defective top?


 
I bought the moonlight pjs last year and had the same issue. They are very comfy but I don’t think the pjs wear well since they looked somewhat old after a few washes. For these reasons, I did not repurchase this year.


----------



## HM1983

cmm62 said:


> I’m definitely going to get it if it’s in stock, but won’t pull the trigger until we’re closer to the end of vacation. I love the grey color too, Cream is already sold out of course. Whichever color is left I’ll likely get but probably won’t arrive until after the sale ends. All the reviews are good, I say go for it


I'm going to. If it doesn't look good I can always return it. Thanks for the push


----------



## piosavsfan

The olive Rails Hunter button up popped up in my size and I grabbed it. You guys are a bad influence.


----------



## buggiewomma

Tagner said:


> Has anyone received or seen the Michele watch with the orange band in person and can answer if  it is a true orange or rust?


I have it! It’s gorgeous and more sparkly fancy looking in person (less sporty looking than I expected). I love it. It’s a rusty orange (sorry, I realize how extremely annoying this description probably is given your question). It’s more of a muted  red/orange than brown (not bright orange at all). Definitely not brown. I found the color very true to the picture.


----------



## buggiewomma

piosavsfan said:


> This bag is tempting me but it's so over the top that I'm not sure. My whole collection of bags is made up of bright colors so I'm not afraid of color but this is all of the bright colors at once.   It has great reviews.
> 
> Kurt Geiger London Rainbow Shop XXL Kensington Leather Crossbody Bag


Honestly, I saw this bag in person (And hadn’t known about it or seen it online)…. There was a clutch and also a bigger bowler bag. My friend and I said “YIKES” simultaneously as they came into view.
Then of course I immediately felt terrible for being so judgey and vocal about it right there in the purse section (ugh, what if someone liked it and heard me and I made them second guess?? I’d feel terrible…. Plus I am well aware that I make many fashion decisions that others consider quite questionable…). Anyways, I’m even hesitant to admit to this here, for fear of bumming someone out who really likes it (including you), but it really stood out as “not good” to me. The colors, the stripe size, all the aspects together just did not feel thoughtful and did not work for me.

If you love the look though, I do feel like this brand is usually really nice quality… especially for the price.

I also feel very strongly that if something is calling to you AND it’s bizarre/crazy/yikes according to most other people, then you are exactly who should buy it and adore it and own The sh-t out of it


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## piosavsfan

buggiewomma said:


> Honestly, I saw this bag in person (And hadn’t known about it or seen it online)…. There was a clutch and also a bigger bowler bag. My friend and I said “YIKES” simultaneously as they came into view.
> Then of course I immediately felt terrible for being so judgey and vocal about it right there in the purse section (ugh, what if someone liked it and heard me and I made them second guess?? I’d feel terrible…. Plus I am well aware that I make many fashion decisions that others consider quite questionable…). Anyways, I’m even hesitant to admit to this here, for fear of bumming someone out who really likes it (including you), but it really stood out as “not good” to me. The colors, the stripe size, all the aspects together just did not feel thoughtful and did not work for me.
> 
> If you love the look though, I do feel like this brand is usually really nice quality… especially for the price.
> 
> I also feel very strongly that if something is calling to you AND it’s bizarre/crazy/yikes according to most other people, then you are exactly who should buy it and adore it and own The sh-t out of it


I'm not bummed out at all. The feedback is very helpful, especially from someone who saw it in person. I decided that the bag wouldn't be practical for me and is too colorful for my style.


----------



## Fashion is Art

cmm62 said:


> I have finally received all my orders, like many others my biggest frustration this year is the long time between cancellation and ordering. One shirt and a pair of Monica V earrings cancelled after a week and when I went to look they were in stock. Just annoyed and did not try to order again.
> 
> The earrings I really wanted because I’ve been looking for a nice piece of turquoise jewelry to wear to my cousins wedding in a few weeks (fingers crossed with everything going on with COVID). Will pop nicely against my pink dress and I’m so excited to attend an event! So when the sale opened to public this turquoise ring popped out at me, I’m going to wear it as a pinky ring. Fully thought it would just be cancelled after the earrings saga and I kid you not an hour later it shipped and I had it the next day lol! I live right outside NYC and sometimes get shipments from the flagship, which is what happened here, but it made me laugh. Knew the ladies of tpf would find it amusing. Finally a good shipping experience! Love the ring, recommend!
> View attachment 5153107
> 
> I also got these dresses from Good American and Club Monaco. Really like both of them. For the GA dress it’s a thick substantial material that is great for F/W - I did not find the waist tie bulky if you tie it the right way, a simple knot makes it too bulky for sure. Club Monaco dress will be a work staple in all seasons with the right blazers, and whenever I may go back to work in the office hah.
> View attachment 5153105
> 
> View attachment 5153106
> 
> 
> for returns - the Paige bootcut jeans just did me no favors. They’re sold out online so some sizes will be coming back soon
> 
> All my Natori bras, BFD blankets and Britt items have been good as well. I’m on a two week beach vacation with my family (so grateful to be spending time with my little ones, husband and healthy parents - it’s just been a wearing 18 months), so likely won’t try to order any last minute things until the last day of the sale. Right now I have my eyes on these two items, anyone get them? I feel like the sweater will sell out by then but oh well. For the shoes, I have similar slip ons like this from target in two colors and are obsessed with them, so I’m fine with these shoes being synthetic and I like the fur detail. Has anyone gotten them?
> 
> View attachment 5153108


I can’t comment on this particular sweater but I love Zadig and Voltaire.  I have lots of their tees and a couple of sweaters and jackets.  The fabric it usually great and they are always a little edgy style wise.  This looks like a great price for one of their sweaters. The clothes look much better on than in pics.  I find them true to size.


----------



## bagconfusion

Can you send your returns back together if it’s different orders or do I have to package it all separately? Sending back quite a few items that just didn’t scream me.


----------



## Julezah

Droopi said:


> So, I am pretty new to shopping at Nordstrom and this was my first time buying at anniversary sale, so I apologize if this is a common knowledge but I ordered a couple items right after the anniversary event opened to the public and just this afternoon got an email saying most of my orders were cancelled. Find it weird since items were available when I purchased them and a day later when I went back to check. Find it weird that they cancelled my orders 4 days after out of no where. Is this a common occurence at Nordstrom? Just a little bit pissed that it took them that long to just tell me they are cancelled... usually when I shop online, items are already shipped by day 4.


I’m in the same position and really disappointed and annoyed by it. I haven’t watched for restocks because I was able to place orders and they didn’t cancel.


----------



## limom

piosavsfan said:


> I'm not bummed out at all. The feedback is very helpful, especially from someone who saw it in person. I decided that the bag wouldn't be practical for me and is too colorful for my style.


I have tried it on. It looks silly because it is too oversized. The grey one was drab by and the leather did not feel right.
The one in fabric is really, really pretty. However I noticed that the display ones had some loose threads.
I am still debating ordering it, though.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/kurt-geiger-london-large-kensington-tweed-shoulder-bag/5024642?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=399


----------



## emchhardy

My order for the Barefoot Dreams Cozy Chic Luxe Long Sleeve pajamas got cancelled over the weekend.  It was probably my top wish list item too so boo!  However, the Barefoot Dreams Namaste set popped up in my size (well, I sized down based on recommendations) this morning so I quickly ordered it.  Fingers crossed it doesn't get cancelled as well.  IF it does, then I'm done stalking these two Barefoot Dreams sets because it's exhausting.  I have a few more orders to arrive and then I will access what I'm keeping vs. what is going back.  I know for sure I'm returning the Teva sandals.  They just make my feet look like Fred Flintstone.  One of my favorite items so far is the Zella wrap jacket.  I sized down to XS (from my normal Small in Zella) and I think it's well worth the sale price.


----------



## Westie lover

bagconfusion said:


> Can you send your returns back together if it’s different orders or do I have to package it all separately? Sending back quite a few items that just didn’t scream me.


I had a friend try this about two years ago. She sent back about a dozen items but was only credited for about nine. Sorry I can’t remember the exact details. She had no way to prove what she sent. It was a huge mess. While it’s a pain, I would recommend sending each separate and keeping the tracking number for each. The way things have been this year in general with things getting lost in transit and Nordstrom disorganized you stand a better chance of things going smoothly.


----------



## VSOP

Ava758 said:


> I bought the moonlight pjs last year and had the same issue. They are very comfy but I don’t think the pjs wear well since they looked somewhat old after a few washes. For these reasons, I did not repurchase this year.



Yeah the buttons coming undone is very annoying. They have a different version this year with no buttons.


----------



## cmm62

Fashion is Art said:


> I can’t comment on this particular sweater but I love Zadig and Voltaire.  I have lots of their tees and a couple of sweaters and jackets.  The fabric it usually great and they are always a little edgy style wise.  This looks like a great price for one of their sweaters. The clothes look much better on than in pics.  I find them true to size.


Thank you, this is very helpful! I may order sooner rather than later as I know the shipping time will still be long hah!


----------



## cmm62

HM1983 said:


> I'm going to. If it doesn't look good I can always return it. Thanks for the push


You’re welcome!! I think I’m going to order soon too, surely they can’t ship it that quickly lol


----------



## carolswin

Westie lover said:


> I had a friend try this about two years ago. She sent back about a dozen items but was only credited for about nine. Sorry I can’t remember the exact details. She had no way to prove what she sent. It was a huge mess. While it’s a pain, I would recommend sending each separate and keeping the tracking number for each. The way things have been this year in general with things getting lost in transit and Nordstrom disorganized you stand a better chance of things going smoothly.


I second this. Also, do each one through the system and not just using the return form in the box. I used to do this years ago before I joined this forum and realized how I was leaving myself with no defense if something went wrong.


----------



## Lily's Mom

bagconfusion said:


> Can you send your returns back together if it’s different orders or do I have to package it all separately? Sending back quite a few items that just didn’t scream me.


I send multiples back in the same box all the time. I do make sure return sheets are matched up with the items and checking them off online does help. I keep the return stub of what I returned and I snap a picture of the outside label and get a receipt from the post office. I have personally not had an issue yet. But definitely do what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## rutabaga

carolswin said:


> I second this. Also, do each one through the system and not just using the return form in the box. I used to do this years ago before I joined this forum and realized how I was leaving myself with no defense if something went wrong.


Remember that you also have the option of returning some Nordstrom merchandise to NR. IIRC there are exclusions, like fragrance/beauty. Returning to NR has been convenient as there are two within 15 min of me while the closest Nordstrom is ~40 mins away.


----------



## VSOP

carolswin said:


> I second this. Also, do each one through the system and not just using the return form in the box. I used to do this years ago before I joined this forum and realized how I was leaving myself with no defense if something went wrong.



Some of my orders have “start a return” but not all. I don’t know why though. One of my orders I sent back via USPS didn’t have it. I hope everything gets processed correctly.


----------



## rutabaga

FedEx’s tracking algorithm is so wonky it’s laughable. I’m in CA and know it’s definitely not arriving today! Probably Friday at the earliest if I’m lucky.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## JoesGirl

rutabaga said:


> Remember that you also have the option of returning some Nordstrom merchandise to NR. IIRC there are exclusions, like fragrance/beauty. Returning to NR has been convenient as there are two within 15 min of me while the closest Nordstrom is ~40 mins away.


And you can return Rack items to Nordstrom.  They quit for a time but are back to allowing it.


----------



## paula3boys

bagconfusion said:


> Can you send your returns back together if it’s different orders or do I have to package it all separately? Sending back quite a few items that just didn’t scream me.


When I worked for them years ago, I saw so many customers have problems when sending items from multiple orders back all in one box. I would make sure to ship separately and use the prepaid label that came with the correct order (or that was generated online with the correct order if you go that route). I always take picture of what I ship back with the return receipt then another picture of the shipping label. Once tracking updates online, I sign up to be notified when they receive it so I know when to start the countdown between received and "should be processed by". Some may see it as a lot of work but I see it as insurance that I get my money back because how they can get in certain circumstances these days.


----------



## carolswin

What is that website where you can actually track the movement of the package beside USPS? I have one that was picked up by agent on 7/14 and nothing since. I'm wary of mailing in anything since they switched to this Pitney Bowes Return Service. I'm hanging onto all my Anniversary Sale returns until I head into a city with a store.


----------



## mgrant

carolswin said:


> What is that website where you can actually track the movement of the package beside USPS? I have one that was picked up by agent on 7/14 and nothing since. I'm wary of mailing in anything since they switched to this Pitney Bowes Return Service. I'm hanging onto all my Anniversary Sale returns until I head into a city with a store.


Newgistics I believe. That's what I've been using to track usps returns.


----------



## limom

FYI, Lancome is 25% off today.
Plus, they have a GWP


----------



## carolswin

mgrant said:


> Newgistics I believe. That's what I've been using to track usps returns.


Yes that's it! Pitney Bowes just shows the same info as USPS. Newgistics says my package has been at the return center since 7/22. Frustrating.


----------



## vt2159

My Madewell bobble cardigan in XS antique gold canceled after 4 days. I knew I should have ordered a second one when I saw it pop up again just in case. I was able to order the Vince coatigan in XS camel just now, so hopefully that ships.


----------



## raylyn

bagconfusion said:


> Can you send your returns back together if it’s different orders or do I have to package it all separately? Sending back quite a few items that just didn’t scream me.


I like to do it separately. And I take pictures of the item in the box, and then the sealed and labeled box. So far never had to use it. I also get a receipt from USPS, I don't just drop it off. 

I try to do expensive returns in person. My local Nordstrom closed but there is a NR less than 1/2 hour so I make the trip to get immediate satisfaction


----------



## petiteinparis

I'm looking for a petite camel colored winter coat, does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## paula3boys

carolswin said:


> Yes that's it! Pitney Bowes just shows the same info as USPS. Newgistics says my package has been at the return center since 7/22. Frustrating.


They have up to 14 days from receiving the package. I know it is frustrating but think of how many returns they must get at this time


----------



## CentralTimeZone

vt2159 said:


> My Madewell bobble cardigan in XS antique gold canceled after 4 days. I knew I should have ordered a second one when I saw it pop up again just in case. I was able to order the Vince coatigan in XS camel just now, so hopefully that ships.


I've been trying to get this from the beginning in a small. It's cancelled on me as well. I was able to order it again yesterday but I'm not holding my breath it ships. I really like the color so I'll buy it full price with notes if it comes back in stock after the sale ends but would prefer the sale price obviously.


----------



## vt2159

hollieplus2 said:


> I've been trying to get this from the beginning in a small. It's cancelled on me as well. I was able to order it again yesterday but I'm not holding my breath it ships. I really like the color so I'll buy it full price with notes if it comes back in stock after the sale ends but would prefer the sale price obviously.


I have at least a medium coming (already shipped), so hopefully I can exchange it for the correct size later. I already got it in white and mint, not realizing it came in the gold color. Saw it in person and really like it. Most likely I’ll return the mint one then. Debating on the white since I have other sweaters/cardigans in that color already.


----------



## carolswin

paula3boys said:


> They have up to 14 days from receiving the package. I know it is frustrating but think of how many returns they must get at this time



Oh yes, I'm aware. It always takes them every bit of 14 business days to post my credits no matter the time of the year. That's why I've about quit shopping there outside of the sale. It was awesome when I lived in Dallas, not so awesome in rural Tennessee!


----------



## vt2159

I organized my jewelry the other day into a new jewelry box/trays and realized I could use more earrings haha. So took a look at the sale’s CZ studs by Nordstrom. I ordered a few different sizes, but just got cancellation on three of them. Now more items to stalk.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

vt2159 said:


> I have at least a medium coming (already shipped), so hopefully I can exchange it for the correct size later. I already got it in white and mint, not realizing it came in the gold color. Saw it in person and really like it. Most likely I’ll return the mint one then. Debating on the white since I have other sweaters/cardigans in that color already.


I haven’t been able to get that gold in any size. I have the black as a backup. My store has the gold in XL and I passed thinking my small would ship… I regret that lol.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## vt2159

vt2159 said:


> I organized my jewelry the other day into a new jewelry box/trays and realized I could use more earrings haha. So took a look at the sale’s CZ studs by Nordstrom. I ordered a few different sizes, but just got cancellation on three of them. Now more items to stalk.
> View attachment 5153822


Spoke too soon. I went to check on them after I posted here and they were in stock. Of course, only one left of everything. So wondering if it showed in stock because they canceled my order? No idea, but reordered them. I’m not sure what size I would like, so I may order them again if they pop up just to be safe.


----------



## vt2159

hollieplus2 said:


> I haven’t been able to get that gold in any size. I have the black as a backup. My store has the gold in XL and I passed thinking my small would ship… I regret that lol.


Haha, I feel you! I saw it in the XL yesterday in store, and I was so tempted. But I knew I had the medium coming, so I resisted because there wouldn’t be a point in my getting it. The XL I saw was at the Topanga store in Woodland Hills if you want to call and try to see if they still have it.


----------



## lisaroberts

My Trish McEvoy Power of Brushes just got cancelled for the third time. Four days after I got the message that it was bac in stock! Oh well.


----------



## piosavsfan

So I posted last week about a strange chat I had online with customer service where they told me they canceled 3 orders for me but the orders weren't actually canceled. Well today I got an email that Nordstrom is processing a refund for one of those orders! And it ended up shipping and was delivered today according to the tracking (not home yet). Not sure what that customer service rep did or why it was refunded after shipping but I will be returning it to the store.


----------



## rebk

So far I have three items to return, a shirt that was too small for my hubby, and two Blondo sneakers, which I couldn't even get on my feet. Plus, they sent me the same color, black, instead of one black and one grey pair.  I thought I'd have to send them back through the US mail. I also thought it would be a bit of a problem because they sent the wrong colored item. But it was easy-peasy as they're now allowing and encouraging you to return items to a Rack (unless it's fine jewelry or a designer item). The nearest Nordy store for me is 60 miles away. The nearest Rack (7 miles away). This made my day as I was expecting to have a problem with this return as well as possibly getting lost in the return madness. The SA at the Rack said they're also allowing most Nordstrom items to be shipped to the Rack, which would make it easier for me instead of waiting for FedEx or the shipper I really dislike, Ontrac, to deliver. This to me is a much needed improvement. So, I'm a happy camper!


----------



## kadya

It took Nordstrom four days to cancel my Rails shirt, but they shipped my Tory Burch booties within 24 hours of ordering on a pop back! I will never understand haha


----------



## Lily's Mom

Just got the Rails button down shirt in olive today. The xl fits my hips but the rest of the shirt is way too much fabric plus the sleeves are super long.   I know oversized look is in but this just looked sloppy on me. The fabric I love and it drapes nicely but the color was much too dark for me as well. I’m returning it and will wear the black and white plaid size large rails shirt I bought a few years ago and leave it open with a white tee underneath. (At least until my hips can fit back into it).   Think I’ll take a look at the Faherty shirts……


----------



## *Nikara

Just when I thought this sale couldn't more complicated ..... I was just on the phone with Nordstrom cards for 1.5hrs (now exhausted) to go thru my statement, because it seems like I have a dress got charged twice and a top got charged twice as well.  The customer rep I spoke to was very nice, but neither one of us have encounter anything like it.  She then went thru a Nordstrom.com rep to confirm there's only one order for each of the item, but somehow there are 2 charges for each of the items.  Then I was placed thru to the dispute department where they will do an investigation on it.  My theory is that when I placed the order online, it went thru my card and got charged (which the rep and I both agrees Nordstrom does not do that until the item is actually shipped), then when it was shipped a day or two later, it went thru my card again.  At least the dates correspond to my theory of what happen.  So just be aware, not sure if there is some sort of system glitches or whatnot, but definitely check your statements!!

P.S.... This is not helping with my deeply rooted trust issues....lol....


----------



## randr21

Lily's Mom said:


> I send multiples back in the same box all the time. I do make sure return sheets are matched up with the items and checking them off online does help. I keep the return stub of what I returned and I snap a picture of the outside label and get a receipt from the post office. I have personally not had an issue yet. But definitely do what you feel comfortable with.





paula3boys said:


> When I worked for them years ago, I saw so many customers have problems when sending items from multiple orders back all in one box. I would make sure to ship separately and use the prepaid label that came with the correct order (or that was generated online with the correct order if you go that route). I always take picture of what I ship back with the return receipt then another picture of the shipping label. Once tracking updates online, I sign up to be notified when they receive it so I know when to start the countdown between received and "should be processed by". Some may see it as a lot of work but I see it as insurance that I get my money back because how they can get in certain circumstances these days.



I bet we have "S" and "J" in our MBTI.  Same goes for everyone who created a spreadsheet for nsale, which btw, was quite a few. I did a search and there were several pages of results. @nikki626, @buggiewomma, @*Nikara, @Tagner, @carolswin just to name a few "planner" personalities.
gosh, is my S and J showing?


----------



## randr21

petiteinparis said:


> I'm looking for a petite camel colored winter coat, does anyone have any recommendations?


coats collection are not fully out yet, but you can check out petitestudionyc.com or tagliatore makes lots of camel coats, though I'm not sure if they are petite friendly.


----------



## nikki626

randr21 said:


> I bet we have "S" and "J" in our MBTI.  Same goes for everyone who created a spreadsheet for nsale, which btw, was quite a few. I did a search and there were several pages of results. @nikki626, @buggiewomma, @*Nikara, @Tagner, @carolswin just to name a few "planner" personalities.
> gosh, is my S and J showing?




Im an INFP, but I haven't taken the assessment in many years, I'm certain mine personality has evolved.  Im an organized thinking processor


----------



## Lily's Mom

paula3boys said:


> When I worked for them years ago, I saw so many customers have problems when sending items from multiple orders back all in one box. I would make sure to ship separately and use the prepaid label that came with the correct order (or that was generated online with the correct order if you go that route). I always take picture of what I ship back with the return receipt then another picture of the shipping label. Once tracking updates online, I sign up to be notified when they receive it so I know when to start the countdown between received and "should be processed by". Some may see it as a lot of work but I see it as insurance that I get my money back because how they can get in certain circumstances these days.


I think I’m going to follow the same procedures you do from here on out. I know I haven’t had problems in the past but I also don’t like to tempt fate. Always best to follow someone who is in the know.


----------



## buggiewomma

randr21 said:


> I bet we have "S" and "J" in our MBTI.  Same goes for everyone who created a spreadsheet for nsale, which btw, was quite a few. I did a search and there were several pages of results. @nikki626, @buggiewomma, @*Nikara, @Tagner, @carolswin just to name a few "planner" personalities.
> gosh, is my S and J showing?


Ha! I’m INFJ and I love hearing about people’s MBTIs. 
I make spreadsheets for Nordstrom NAS because of the wonky way that they charge things (by shipment at the time it shipment with a bunch of charges per order, instead for the entire order at the time of order), and also to help with returns and items I’m stalking. It’s really kind of ridiculous that you actually need a spreadsheet f you have any hope of following whatever the he** they are doing over there.


----------



## *Nikara

randr21 said:


> I bet we have "S" and "J" in our MBTI.  Same goes for everyone who created a spreadsheet for nsale, which btw, was quite a few. I did a search and there were several pages of results. @nikki626, @buggiewomma, @*Nikara, @Tagner, @carolswin just to name a few "planner" personalities.
> gosh, is my S and J showing?



I don't recall taking the MBTI before but I was intrigued what I am now ... apparantly I'm INFJ which totally makes sense except for the F part... T is weighted pretty high on that scale as well  



buggiewomma said:


> Ha! I’m INFJ and I love hearing about people’s MBTIs.
> I make spreadsheets for Nordstrom NAS because of the wonky way that they charge things (by shipment at the time it shipment with a bunch of charges per order, instead for the entire order at the time of order), and also to help with returns and items I’m stalking. It’s really kind of ridiculous that you actually need a spreadsheet f you have any hope of following whatever the he** they are doing over there.



I absolutely create spreadsheet to follow the NAS for the exact reason!


----------



## buggiewomma

*Nikara said:


> I don't recall taking the MBTI before but I was intrigued what I am now ... apparantly I'm INFJ which totally makes sense except for the F part... T is weighted pretty high on that scale as well
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely create spreadsheet to follow the NAS for the exact reason!


Maybe this specific type of analness is an INFJ thing… super rare “counselors” who advocate for lost souls hopelessly reviewing their Nordstrom statements and finding no similarity between the charge amounts and their order amounts


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## bunnylou

*Nikara said:


> I don't recall taking the MBTI before but I was intrigued what I am now ... apparantly I'm INFJ which totally makes sense except for the F part... T is weighted pretty high on that scale as well
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely create spreadsheet to follow the NAS for the exact reason!



INFJ reporting that I have not done any spreadsheets and my wish lists in the Nordstrom app are currently a mess. Also I spent too much this year. Thinking about that spreadsheet for NAS 2022!


----------



## vt2159

Has anyone purchased or seen any of these in person? I saw it on Nordstrom’s IG and I’m intrigued.


----------



## unusual

I just checked my Nord rewards visa card which had a zero balance before the aniv sale. Turns out I spent just over 4,000. (ugh) I used double points on the first two days and my account is only showing $120 in notes. That's not right is it?


----------



## titania029

This dress was an unexpected surprise. I never buy dresses/skirts this short, but I got an idea recently to wear workout shorts underneath. They help provide coverage and double as shapewear. Shoes are from a prior NAS.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/club-monaco-square-neck-puff-sleeve-minidress/5645239?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=001


----------



## Hobie

unusual said:


> I just checked my Nord rewards visa card which had a zero balance before the aniv sale. Turns out I spent just over 4,000. (ugh) I used double points on the first two days and my account is only showing $120 in notes. That's not right is it?


I'm starting to wonder if you only get credited for things that are charged to your card that day? Because mine doesn't add up, either


----------



## Teagaggle

vt2159 said:


> Has anyone purchased or seen any of these in person? I saw it on Nordstrom’s IG and I’m intrigued.
> View attachment 5154183
> 
> View attachment 5154184


I had the first. Got in an xs. Saw it on someone's haul on YT & it looked promising. However, as the vlogger said, you either love it or hate it. In my case, I loved it on her but hated it on me. I was truly like wearing a quilt. A lot of fabric. Some of my decision is also about need vs want, particularly now that I'm 100% working from home. I'm only keeping the stuff that I truly love.


----------



## vt2159

Teagaggle said:


> I had the first. Got in an xs. Saw it on someone's haul on YT & it looked promising. However, as the vlogger said, you either love it or hate it. In my case, I loved it on her but hated it on me. I was truly like wearing a quilt. A lot of fabric. Some of my decision is also about need vs want, particularly now that I'm 100% working from home. I'm only keeping the stuff that I truly love.


Thanks for the info.! I love it in the photos, as it reminds me of something my mom wore when I was younger. I'm trying to only shop for things I need, but it's not working out well  I definitely do not need this, but I'm interested in trying it out to see how that will look on me. I've been debating whether I should add it to my stalking list and tell my SA.


----------



## Tagner

buggiewomma said:


> I have it! It’s gorgeous and more sparkly fancy looking in person (less sporty looking than I expected). I love it. It’s a rusty orange (sorry, I realize how extremely annoying this description probably is given your question). It’s more of a muted  red/orange than brown (not bright orange at all). Definitely not brown. I found the color very true to the picture.



Actually that’s very helpful.  I was afraid it might look more brown or tan.  It sounds like maybe a more medium to dark pumpkin colored than plain orange.  I like the color in the picture. I went ahead and ordered it.


----------



## buggiewomma

unusual said:


> I just checked my Nord rewards visa card which had a zero balance before the aniv sale. Turns out I spent just over 4,000. (ugh) I used double points on the first two days and my account is only showing $120 in notes. That's not right is it?


You’ll get the points when they charge your card, which isn’t until the item ships. I bet more notes will trickle in (mine have often shown up immediately after shipping). Next time something ships, check the amount of the shipment, and see if you get 6x points added. If not, call them!


----------



## unusual

buggiewomma said:


> You’ll get the points when they charge your card, which isn’t until the item ships. I bet more notes will trickle in (mine have often shown up immediately after shipping). Next time something ships, check the amount of the shipment, and see if you get 6x points added. If not, call them!


Thanks I'd better call, I've had everything by early last week.


----------



## rebk

titania029 said:


> This dress was an unexpected surprise. I never buy dresses/skirts this short, but I got an idea recently to wear workout shorts underneath. They help provide coverage and double as shapewear. Shoes are from a prior NAS.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/club-monaco-square-neck-puff-sleeve-minidress/5645239?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154195



That's a cute dress. I've been thinking the same thing with short dresses since most dresses aren't lined. There are a pair of Madewell bike shorts that might do the trick, but they keep going in and out of stock (they're not part of NAS).


----------



## Britpowwwer

Hey everyone! Did anyone get this jacket? I keep going back and forth between and medium and a small.


----------



## titania029

rebk said:


> That's a cute dress. I've been thinking the same thing with short dresses since most dresses aren't lined. There are a pair of Madewell bike shorts that might do the trick, but they keep going in and out of stock (they're not part of NAS).


I got a cheap pair from Target. It has good reviews and is shorter than my normal workout shorts, which worked very well for this purpose.


----------



## Teagaggle

vt2159 said:


> Thanks for the info.! I love it in the photos, as it reminds me of something my mom wore when I was younger. I'm trying to only shop for things I need, but it's not working out well  I definitely do not need this, but I'm interested in trying it out to see how that will look on me. I've been debating whether I should add it to my stalking list and tell my SA.


You absolutely should! Had I not gotten it & tried it on myself,  I'd have wondered! Let us know if you do & if you like!


----------



## KittyRN

JoesGirl said:


> It’s beautiful! I love their bags  can you link me to the insert. I forgot to order when we were chatting about it earlier in the thread and can’t find it.


 Here is the insert.  It’s a game changer!  I also use it in my Neverfull and Longchamp totes.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Hobie

Is the AllSaints Elle top that is part of the sale made for NAS? There are AllSaints Elle tops that are not part of the sale and I’m trying to figure out the difference.


----------



## JoesGirl

KittyRN said:


> Here is the insert.  It’s a game changer!  I also use it in my Neverfull and Longchamp totes.


Ordered over the weekend and also ordered the bag, even though I have enough Clare V bags.  Oh wait, you can never have enough bags, right?


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

Guys.  I am still waiting on an item from JULY 17.  It's just this stupid Zella workout tee so I won't be heartbroken if it doesn't show up.  But we're talking 17 days since my order.  It says shipped since 7/22 but that the carrier hasn't received my item yet.    I've called twice and both reps told me if it doesn't show up by tomorrow to call back. I guess that's their standard reply?  I don't know...I guess I should just be glad it's not in Getting Ready purgatory.  I just want to get everything in so I can be done already!  Gonna go put on my patience pants now.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

PiecesOfFlair said:


> Guys.  I am still waiting on an item from JULY 17.  It's just this stupid Zella workout tee so I won't be heartbroken if it doesn't show up. But we're talking 17 days since my order. It says shipped since 7/22 but that the carrier hasn't received my item yet.  I've called twice and both reps told me if it doesn't show up by tomorrow to call back. I guess that's their standard reply? I don't know...I guess I should just be glad it's not in Getting Ready purgatory. I just want to get everything in so I can be done already! Gonna go put on my patience pants now.


I had a similar issue.  I purchased NAS sunglasses early July, which was shipped via LaserShip.  The packaged was received on July 16, which is also the last date of activity on the package.  I called customer service and they stated the package was deemed lost due to no activity in over 2 weeks.   Nordstrom has since refunded my cc the amount.

I'm assuming shipping speeds are slightly slower, since there are higher order volumes due to the NAS, but if it's still showing as not shipped by the end of the week, I would call and ask if the package is lost or they're unable to fulfill the order now.  If so, kindly ask for a refund to your card.  & if you really want the tee, just try to re-order.


----------



## carolswin

Update on the mens white dress shirt saga: Have had four orders cancelled since the first one on the 16th, all after getting ready for 5-7 days. I've decided every time I get a cancellation I will reorder, since it has been available every single time it has cancelled and I'm keeping two orders in rotation. So currently there are two "getting ready" - one from the 29th and one from the 31st, and it's still available to purchase "only a few left". I'm aware this seems crazy and is a lot on my part. However, my husband actually needs his white shirts replaced and I think this is easier than finding another brand that fits to his liking


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

Designer_Dreams said:


> I had a similar issue.  I purchased NAS sunglasses early July, which was shipped via LaserShip.  The packaged was received on July 16, which is also the last date of activity on the package.  I called customer service and they stated the package was deemed lost due to no activity in over 2 weeks.   Nordstrom has since refunded my cc the amount.
> 
> I'm assuming shipping speeds are slightly slower, since there are higher order volumes due to the NAS, but if it's still showing as not shipped by the end of the week, I would call and ask if the package is lost or they're unable to fulfill the order now.  If so, kindly ask for a refund to your card.  & if you really want the tee, just try to re-order.



In my case it's USPS. I will give it a few more days then call again. I just wanted the tee to match the Zella joggers I bought but it's certainly not that big of a deal. I just feel bad if this is happening to other people like you who have a high dollar item they are waiting on!


----------



## sabrunka

Alright so my final orders are starting to trickle in OR finally shipped.

I had my eyes on the gorgeous Schutz Myreh block heel sandals and feel I got beyond lucky when they popped up in the beige, size 10.  I did originally try to get the gold in a size 10 but my order got cancelled (I only got gold because the beige wasn't there), but, the beige shipped! Woohoo! I hope they fit well.

I also just received my Sofft Carrey Slide Sandals in the black and caramel.  They are super comfortable and cute! However the quality control is lacking. I'm SO SAD, the caramel shade sound like they are breathing when I walk.  It's like with every step, my left foot pushes out a huge amount of hissing air from the shoe.  I have to return them, and I MIGHT rebuy them (not sure yet because I'm hoping the Schutz pair will be a good nude shoe... if not, then I will reorder these).  The black pair do not hiss when I walk, but some leather on the inside portion of the shoe was not sewn down all the way.  Not a deal breaker, but also a bit annoying.


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

sabrunka said:


> Alright so my final orders are starting to trickle in OR finally shipped.
> 
> I had my eyes on the gorgeous Schutz Myreh block heel sandals and feel I got beyond lucky when they popped up in the beige, size 10.  I did originally try to get the gold in a size 10 but my order got cancelled (I only got gold because the beige wasn't there), but, the beige shipped! Woohoo! I hope they fit well.
> 
> I also just received my Sofft Carrey Slide Sandals in the black and caramel.  They are super comfortable and cute! However the quality control is lacking. I'm SO SAD, the caramel shade sound like they are breathing when I walk.  It's like with every step, my left foot pushes out a huge amount of hissing air from the shoe.  I have to return them, and I MIGHT rebuy them (not sure yet because I'm hoping the Schutz pair will be a good nude shoe... if not, then I will reorder these).  The black pair do not hiss when I walk, but some leather on the inside portion of the shoe was not sewn down all the way.  Not a deal breaker, but also a bit annoying.



Those Schutz sandals are beautiful! So wish I could handle the 3.5" heel but those days are gone for me. 

I tried the Sofft sandals too. So wanted to love them but I wore them several times around the house and they were not as comfy as I was expecting. Sadly, they went back.


----------



## paula3boys

sabrunka said:


> I also just received my Sofft Carrey Slide Sandals in the black and caramel.  They are super comfortable and cute! However the quality control is lacking. I'm SO SAD, the caramel shade sound like they are breathing when I walk.  It's like with every step, my left foot pushes out a huge amount of hissing air from the shoe.  I have to return them, and I MIGHT rebuy them (not sure yet because I'm hoping the Schutz pair will be a good nude shoe... if not, then I will reorder these).  The black pair do not hiss when I walk, but some leather on the inside portion of the shoe was not sewn down all the way.  Not a deal breaker, but also a bit annoying.





PiecesOfFlair said:


> Those Schutz sandals are beautiful! So wish I could handle the 3.5" heel but those days are gone for me.
> 
> I tried the Sofft sandals too. So wanted to love them but I wore them several times around the house and they were not as comfy as I was expecting. Sadly, they went back.


Did you find the Sofft Carrey Slide Sandals TTS? I am still waiting on a black pair I ordered as they haven't shipped. I believe they may be cancelled since my size is now sold out


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

paula3boys said:


> Did you find the Sofft Carrey Slide Sandals TTS? I am still waiting on a black pair I ordered as they haven't shipped. I believe they may be cancelled since my size is now sold out



I may not be the best judge since I have fussy feet but I ordered my usual size and felt like they were rubbing against the top of my big toe too much. They were otherwise comfy as far as heel height and walkability. I don't usually wear slides so I don't know if I should have sized up by 1/2 and that would have potentially solved the issue?


----------



## sabrunka

paula3boys said:


> Did you find the Sofft Carrey Slide Sandals TTS? I am still waiting on a black pair I ordered as they haven't shipped. I believe they may be cancelled since my size is now sold out



I think they are true to size, yes! I'm usually a 9.5 or 10 depending on brand, and the 9.5 in these are fine!


----------



## nikki626

me when i see the UPS truck come up the street as my last package was supposed to come today.. meas it drives by my house..... recheck tracking.. delivery changed until tomorrow


----------



## rutabaga

sabrunka said:


> Alright so my final orders are starting to trickle in OR finally shipped.
> 
> I had my eyes on the gorgeous Schutz Myreh block heel sandals and feel I got beyond lucky when they popped up in the beige, size 10.  I did originally try to get the gold in a size 10 but my order got cancelled (I only got gold because the beige wasn't there), but, the beige shipped! Woohoo! I hope they fit well.
> 
> I also just received my Sofft Carrey Slide Sandals in the black and caramel.  They are super comfortable and cute! However the quality control is lacking. I'm SO SAD, the caramel shade sound like they are breathing when I walk.  It's like with every step, my left foot pushes out a huge amount of hissing air from the shoe.  I have to return them, and I MIGHT rebuy them (not sure yet because I'm hoping the Schutz pair will be a good nude shoe... if not, then I will reorder these).  The black pair do not hiss when I walk, but some leather on the inside portion of the shoe was not sewn down all the way.  Not a deal breaker, but also a bit annoying.


Those Schutz sandals look dreamy. Dupes (but more attractive) for the BV ones.


----------



## titania029

nikki626 said:


> me when i see the UPS truck come up the street as my last package was supposed to come today.. meas it drives by my house..... recheck tracking.. delivery changed until tomorrow


How frustrating!!


----------



## nikki626

titania029 said:


> How frustrating!!


LOL.. yes it is.  I do have an order in "getting ready" however it's sweatpants/joggers for my fiance' but who cares when they get here....


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## titania029

nikki626 said:


> LOL.. yes it is.  I do have an order in "getting ready" however it's sweatpants/joggers for my fiance' but who cares when they get here....


True, their stuff isn't important, haha!

Now that all of my items have arrived, I'm a little sad the sale is almost over.


----------



## HM1983

Ugh I got the Club Monaco Maite Trench in the mail today and it is way too big . I decided to go up a size from my normal size due to covid weight gain, then after reading reviews went up another size. I should have just gone up one size. The coat itself is really nice and is good quality. The color seems to be a bit darker in person. If a small magically becomes available I will order it, but I don't it will. So sad!


----------



## dove221

I am I the only one who purchased these? Debating trading them in for the white/multi color ones:


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vince-camuto-loralee-mule-women/5921770?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=252
		


I was doing really well and thought I was done shopping but I keep picking up more and more stuff  
They are sold out of most of the items that I have on my wishlist. I feel like I am shopping unnecessarily because I am
afraid of missing the cost savings post NAS.


----------



## JoesGirl

dove221 said:


> I was doing really well and thought I was done shopping but I keep picking up more and more stuff
> They are sold out of most of the items that I have on my wishlist. I feel like I am shopping unnecessarily because I am
> afraid of missing the cost savings post NAS.


I keep picking stuff up too.  For the same reason! I figure if it doesn’t fit I can always return it.


----------



## JoesGirl

is Anyone familiar with Jenni Kanye shoes? Are they worth the money, do they run TTS?


----------



## Calgarygirl

dove221 said:


> I am I the only one who purchased these? Debating trading them in for the white/multi color ones:
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vince-camuto-loralee-mule-women/5921770?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=252
> 
> 
> 
> I was doing really well and thought I was done shopping but I keep picking up more and more stuff
> They are sold out of most of the items that I have on my wishlist. I feel like I am shopping unnecessarily because I am
> afraid of missing the cost savings post NAS.


I bought these and liked them…until I walked around my house with them.  They squeak.


----------



## Calgarygirl

PiecesOfFlair said:


> I may not be the best judge since I have fussy feet but I ordered my usual size and felt like they were rubbing against the top of my big toe too much. They were otherwise comfy as far as heel height and walkability. I don't usually wear slides so I don't know if I should have sized up by 1/2 and that would have potentially solved the issue?


I found they rubbed a bit too.  The nude color is way different than the stock photo too.  They are pretty comfy but strangely wide at the top.  Probably returning mine.


----------



## LRG

JoesGirl said:


> is Anyone familiar with Jenni Kanye shoes? Are they worth the money, do they run TTS?



I ordered the Jenni Kayne mules from the sale in the black/honey giraffe and love them. The honey is actually more of an oatmeal or ivory color. I had been debating ordering a pair prior to the sale and when I saw the printed version in the sale, I decided to try them. I feel as though the quality supports the price point. They do run slightly narrow and small so I recommend sizing up if you are in between sizes. I am normally a 38 or 38.5 (in Chanel ballerinas I wear a 38.5) and I took a 39. There is no way I could have worn a 38 in them.


----------



## KathrynS

Cherry on top of my lost package is that I still haven’t been refunded. They said I was getting a refund and then marked the items delivered. Been fun to chase this for over a week with no resolution.


----------



## Danzie89

bunnylou said:


> Leather jackets should stretch to fit, but two SAs told me that AllSaints leather does NOT stretch (in case you were eyeing one of their jackets).



I have an AllSaints leather jacket and it did stretch slightly. The quality is incredible!


----------



## lovemyrescues

KathrynS said:


> Cherry on top of my lost package is that I still haven’t been refunded. They said I was getting a refund and then marked the items delivered. Been fun to chase this for over a week with no resolution.


Take it on Twitter. Tag them and the agency that lost the package. This seems to be the only way I ever get resolution.


----------



## JoesGirl

Alright. I ordered some last minute things to see if they might work.  Still trying to see if I can find a jacket and/or flat boot to add to my closet.  I’m pretty selective as I don’t like to own over 160 number of items including EVERYTHING like shoes, sweats, all four seasons.  So we shall see.  Here is what I have coming:

Avec Les Filles Puffer Coat in ivory
Stuart Weitzman short boot was intrigued by the 50/50 in the short version
Nordstrom VNeck Cashmere this already came but I wanted to link it because it’s a gorgeous color and goes so well with the TB lug boots a few of us ordered. I have the medium but have a small coming to see if it might be better.
Calson Joggers read about these from a blogger so I decided to try. Also ordered the matching top.
Ecco Street Lace Up Boot someone here posted about these and decided to try.
Blanc Noir Camo Anorak I have a medium ordered but am pre sure I’ll need a large.
Bernardo Knit Sleeve Quilted Puffer we will see if the coat wears me or I wear the coat.


----------



## nikki626

JoesGirl said:


> Alright. I ordered some last minute things to see if they might work.  Still trying to see if I can find a jacket and/or flat boot to add to my closet.  I’m pretty selective as I don’t like to own over 160 number of items including EVERYTHING like shoes, sweats, all four seasons.  So we shall see.  Here is what I have coming:
> 
> Avec Les Filles Puffer Coat in ivory
> Stuart Weitzman short boot was intrigued by the 50/50 in the short version
> Nordstrom VNeck Cashmere this already came but I wanted to link it because it’s a gorgeous color and goes so well with the TB lug boots a few of us ordered. I have the medium but have a small coming to see if it might be better.
> Calson Joggers read about these from a blogger so I decided to try. Also ordered the matching top.
> Ecco Street Lace Up Boot someone here posted about these and decided to try.
> Blanc Noir Camo Anorak I have a medium ordered but am pre sure I’ll need a large.
> Bernardo Knit Sleeve Quilted Puffer we will see if the coat wears me or I wear the coat.



All cute things!!  Can you link the top for the caslon joggers.. I'm stress shopping


----------



## lovemyrescues

JoesGirl said:


> Alright. I ordered some last minute things to see if they might work.  Still trying to see if I can find a jacket and/or flat boot to add to my closet.  I’m pretty selective as I don’t like to own over 160 number of items including EVERYTHING like shoes, sweats, all four seasons.  So we shall see.  Here is what I have coming:
> 
> Avec Les Filles Puffer Coat in ivory
> Stuart Weitzman short boot was intrigued by the 50/50 in the short version
> Nordstrom VNeck Cashmere this already came but I wanted to link it because it’s a gorgeous color and goes so well with the TB lug boots a few of us ordered. I have the medium but have a small coming to see if it might be better.
> Calson Joggers read about these from a blogger so I decided to try. Also ordered the matching top.
> Ecco Street Lace Up Boot someone here posted about these and decided to try.
> Blanc Noir Camo Anorak I have a medium ordered but am pre sure I’ll need a large.
> Bernardo Knit Sleeve Quilted Puffer we will see if the coat wears me or I wear the coat.


I love the Ecco Lace Up Boot!  I ordered the other color but still "Getting Ready".


----------



## LNW84

LNW84 said:


> Alright here is my write up on what I've ordered & my preliminary reviews. Hope something here is helpful to someone. Happy to answer any questions!
> 
> Club Monaco Maite Trench Coat: When I first took this out of the box, I feared it would be a return. While the pics online show it as more of a camel color, it is a true khaki--meaning there is def a hint of green to it. I feared this would be harder to pair with other items. And then I tried it on...and it just fits me so well! Agree w/ reviews that it is cut narrow in the shoulders--but so am I, so this coat works nicely. I am a size 6-8 and ordered a medium. Fit is otherwise TTS.
> 
> Club Monaco Kaytee Sleeveless Sweater Dress: There are a LOT of sweater dresses included in this year's sale, and I had to constantly remind myself how frumpy and dumpy my Corgi body type looks in these. But I was curious about this one and took a chance. It is absolutely beautiful and the quality is excellent. The knit is substantial but not bulky. I also ordered a medium in this and found it TTS. Will look so lovely paired with a navy blazer.
> 
> Rails Hunter Button-Up Shirt: I typically wear a medium in Rails shirts, and this one was no exception. I ordered in the (now sold out) Ivory Check, and it is so subtle and effortlessly pretty. Feel really grateful to have snagged this in the colorway I wanted.
> 
> Caslon Cotton Blend Sweater Joggers: If you're looking for elevated loungewear, this set fits the bill. I ordered in the Tan Camel Dark Heather color, which is really rich and beautiful. I ordered a medium, and would say they fit TTS leaning large, but that is what I wanted and expected of casual joggers.
> 
> Adidas UltraBoost DNA Running Shoe: My second pair of UltraBoosts, which I love only *slightly* less than my Yeezys. This was one of the items I wanted most this NAS. Very lucky to have received them. While I typically wear a 7.5, I size down for UltraBoosts, which tend to run a bit long & wide in the heel, IMO. I ordered these in a 7 and they fit perfectly. Quality is superb.
> 
> Nordstrom Bliss Oversize Throw Blanket: Desperately needed this in a larger size for my sofa because I have to share it with my cat. Ordered in the Vanilla color.
> 
> Nordstrom Bliss Plush Throw Blanket: It seems I can never have too many of these! They just wash and dry so nicely. Very pet-friendly blankets, and so well-priced! I got this one in the Green Mercury color, which is absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Pendleton Ganado Stripe 6-Piece Towel Set: This is the item from NAS that I wanted the very most. Kind of random, but I have the Ganado bedding in my guest bedroom, and was so excited to see these towels available! I ordered the Antique White colorway and they perfectly complement the bedding. Will see how they wash, but initial impression is that quality is good. I think this is a really great deal for 2 towels, 2 hand towels, and 2 washcloths.
> 
> These are not part of NAS but are on sale, and I'd been eyeing them for a while so I ordered them on my double points day:
> 
> Cole Haan Grand Ambition Huntington Over the Knee Boot: I cannot recommend these enough. They are so, so chic and flattering on my stubby little legs. The leather is beautiful. They are structured without being slouchy or too stiff. I think they will maintain their shape nicely due to the flexible fabric panel. Easy on and off for so tall a boot. I ordered these in an 8 as I like the option of wearing thicker socks with my boots. They fit TTS. You need these. Trust.
> 
> So that's what I've received so far. Very pleased, and no returns yet!
> 
> What I'm still waiting on:
> 
> Zella Sheer Luck Long Sleeve Mesh T-Shirt: This has shipped, and should be arriving this week. Kind of a wildcard purchase for me. My thought is that this might be fun to layer under a leather moto jacket, with either a camisole or bralette underneath. Ordered in black, size medium. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Things stuck in "Getting Ready" purgatory:
> 
> Caslon Sweater Hoodie: Have had this cancelled twice already, so here's hoping 3rd time's the charm! Ordered in the Tan Camel Dark Heather, size medium, to go with the joggers which I've received & love. Will be really bummed if I can't manage to snag the matching hoodie.
> 
> Caslon Cozy Pullover Hoodie: This is my 2nd attempt ordering this, and given how bleak the reviews are, I'm not sure why I keep trying! I guess I just really like that Rust Spice color. Ordered this in a medium, which I'm a little uncertain about given the frequent mentions of "cropped" in the reviews.
> 
> Treasure & Bond Off the Shoulder Thermal Knit Crop Sweater: Again, I think the Rust Marsala color is what got me here. Ordered in a medium.
> 
> Pendleton Rio Canyon Fringe Throw Blanket: For the guest bedroom--hopefully this will go well with the Ganado bedding. Ordered in the Almond Bluff color. 2nd attempt at ordering this--first one was cancelled, despite item never going out of stock.
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo 18-Inch Nylon Travel Bag: Also a reorder after my first order was cancelled. Ordered in the Taupe color, which could go either way in person. Really want this one, so hoping it ships!
> 
> Cancellations that I've decided not to pursue:
> 
> Free People Intimately FP The Essential Triangle Bra: Ordered this in black, size medium, to pair with the Zella mesh t-shirt. Reading the review about how thin it is, I think I can do better.
> 
> Adidas Swift Run X Sneaker: I ordered these in the Halo Ivory/White leopard in my usual size 7.5. Admittedly, these were my second choice after the UltraBoost (which were unavailable when I placed my initial order). These were ultimately cancelled & the UltraBoost popped up in my size, so all's well that ends well!


A few updates on my purchases!

Items I've now received and will be keeping:

Zella Sheer Luck Long Sleeve Mesh T-Shirt: (Black, size M) This is really nice! Beautiful ruching detail on the sleeve "cuffs" that is hard to see in the pictures.

Caslon Cozy Pullover Hoodie: (Rust Spice, size M) Agree with reviews about the quality of the fabric & concerns re pilling, but for casual wear I'm willing to take that risk. Fit is perfect and I love the color. I like that this isn't as bulky as a lot of hoodies.

Pendleton Rio Canyon Fringe Throw Blanket: Just received this yesterday, and the color is beautiful. Looks lovely with the Ganado towels/bedding. Reviews complain of it shedding like mad, so we shall see.

What I returned:

Treasure & Bond Off the Shoulder Thermal Knit Crop Sweater: (Rust Marsala, size M) The quality on this one was just not there. It's a beautiful silhouette and the fabric is very soft, but I just don't see it holding up to washing/wear. The neckline in particular is worrisome--it's just an unfinished, unbound flap folded inside the garment.

What I'm still waiting on:

Longchamp Le Pliage Neo 18-Inch Nylon Travel Bag: (Taupe) The 3rd order I placed for this shipped! 1st cancelled, 2nd still "getting ready". Haven't heard much about this, so very curious to see it in person!

Caslon Sweater Hoodie: (Tan Camel Dark Heather, size M) I think this is the...4th? order I have placed for this. Keeps getting cancelled, and I'm devastated!! I love the joggers so much and really want the hoodie to pair with them. Reading the reviews, I suspect I might need a size S or even XS. If one pops back in stock, I will order. And order. And order...and order.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## emchhardy

JoesGirl said:


> Alright. I ordered some last minute things to see if they might work.  Still trying to see if I can find a jacket and/or flat boot to add to my closet.  I’m pretty selective as I don’t like to own over 160 number of items including EVERYTHING like shoes, sweats, all four seasons.  So we shall see.  Here is what I have coming:
> 
> Avec Les Filles Puffer Coat in ivory
> Stuart Weitzman short boot was intrigued by the 50/50 in the short version
> Nordstrom VNeck Cashmere this already came but I wanted to link it because it’s a gorgeous color and goes so well with the TB lug boots a few of us ordered. I have the medium but have a small coming to see if it might be better.
> Calson Joggers read about these from a blogger so I decided to try. Also ordered the matching top.
> Ecco Street Lace Up Boot someone here posted about these and decided to try.
> Blanc Noir Camo Anorak I have a medium ordered but am pre sure I’ll need a large.
> Bernardo Knit Sleeve Quilted Puffer we will see if the coat wears me or I wear the coat.



Who was the blogger for the joggers so I can see the review?  I was eyeing those as well.  They're in my wish list but haven't ordered them yet.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Oy Vey.  I was on CS chat asking about my ECCO Boots in the Getting Ready status.  I asked where it was coming from and he insisted it was a store.  Spoiler, it was a distribution center.  I said to him, hey I Googled the address and it reads distribution center.  He insisted it was a store and even gave me the phone number.  Obviously I am not calling them because they don't look up orders.  But wow, just wow.


----------



## JoesGirl

nikki626 said:


> All cute things!!  Can you link the top for the caslon joggers.. I'm stress shopping


Carlson Hoodie sold out for now.  But whole size runs keep popping in.


----------



## JoesGirl

emchhardy said:


> Who was the blogger for the joggers so I can see the review?  I was eyeing those as well.  They're in my wish list but haven't ordered them yet.


 Shoot.  I have no idea.  I’ve been searching Nordstrom Anniversary Sale 2021 on YouTube.  Sorry!


----------



## nikki626

JoesGirl said:


> Carlson Hoodie sold out for now.  But whole size runs keep popping in.



Thank you, I can keep a lookout, with Caslon being a reasonably priced brand, if I like the pants and can always order after the sale.


----------



## LittleStar88

For anyone looking at this Bernardo Diamond Quilted Hooded Jacket - the Bernardo site has the black one the same price + 15% off with code FIRST15.

I wanted the black one in large but sold out at the NAS. Instead of stalking and risking canceled order, just went with ordering directly from Bernardo at the lower price.


----------



## nikki626

So I ordered and returned the Spanx faux leather joggers. They were awful, I got a small and a medium, generally, I am a size 6.  The small was too small, they fit tight more like leggings then joggers and the size 6 was too baggy - I was hoping they would have a slim fit but they gathered and bunched in all the wrong places.  Also, they made noise when you walked I believe because they were ill-fitting.  You know the noise the synthetic fabric noise.  I feel like I have struck out more then I succeeded in this sale, maybe I have been a lot more discerning about what I keep and what I return


----------



## dove221

Now I went down the rabbit hole of jeans. Has anyone purchased these? Do they fit TTS?

-Prima Mid Rise Ankle Cigarette Jeans
-Le Garcon Straight Leg Jeans
-rag & bone Cate Ankle Skinny Jeans (Pismo)

I wish I could have sized down on the Le Garcon but since they are constantly sold out, there is not much selection on size. I picked up a few pairs of Wit n Wisdom jeans which I absolutely love.   

I keep stalking the site in case wish list items that are sold out pop up!    Was able to snag the Adidas socks that way.

I still have to try on the French Connection sweater, the Zella relaxed pullover and the live in sweatpants but I expect the sweatpants to fit just fine because they don't seem to change. The Nike sweatshirt I love! I picked up the ghd curling iron too.
Still feel like there might be more to the sale that I am missing ughhh!!


----------



## lovemyrescues

dove221 said:


> Now I went down the rabbit hole of jeans. Has anyone purchased these? Do they fit TTS?
> 
> -Prima Mid Rise Ankle Cigarette Jeans
> -Le Garcon Straight Leg Jeans
> -rag & bone Cate Ankle Skinny Jeans (Pismo)
> 
> I wish I could have sized down on the Le Garcon but since they are constantly sold out, there is not much selection on size. I picked up a few pairs of Wit n Wisdom jeans which I absolutely love.
> 
> I keep stalking the site in case wish list items that are sold out pop up!    Was able to snag the Adidas socks that way.
> 
> I still have to try on the French Connection sweater, the Zella relaxed pullover and the live in sweatpants but I expect the sweatpants to fit just fine because they don't seem to change. The Nike sweatshirt I love! I picked up the ghd curling iron too.
> Still feel like there might be more to the sale that I am missing ughhh!!


I sized down on the Le Garcon Straight Leg Jeans.


----------



## dove221

lovemyrescues said:


> I sized down on the Le Garcon Straight Leg Jeans.


I have to keep stalking the site to see if I can do just that!


----------



## lovemyrescues

dove221 said:


> I have to keep stalking the site to see if I can do just that!


Good luck!


----------



## dove221

lovemyrescues said:


> Good luck!


I need it!!


----------



## JoesGirl

dove221 said:


> Now I went down the rabbit hole of jeans. Has anyone purchased these? Do they fit TTS?
> 
> -Prima Mid Rise Ankle Cigarette Jeans
> -Le Garcon Straight Leg Jeans
> -rag & bone Cate Ankle Skinny Jeans (Pismo)
> 
> I wish I could have sized down on the Le Garcon but since they are constantly sold out, there is not much selection on size. I picked up a few pairs of Wit n Wisdom jeans which I absolutely love.
> 
> I keep stalking the site in case wish list items that are sold out pop up!    Was able to snag the Adidas socks that way.
> 
> I still have to try on the French Connection sweater, the Zella relaxed pullover and the live in sweatpants but I expect the sweatpants to fit just fine because they don't seem to change. The Nike sweatshirt I love! I picked up the ghd curling iron too.
> Still feel like there might be more to the sale that I am missing ughhh!!


I bought the Prima Mid Rise.  They are TTS and not mid rise.  I can’t wear 9.5 rise.  My guess is these are 10 inch rise.  Love them!


----------



## Landra

dove221 said:


> I am I the only one who purchased these? Debating trading them in for the white/multi color ones:
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vince-camuto-loralee-mule-women/5921770?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=252
> 
> 
> 
> I was doing really well and thought I was done shopping but I keep picking up more and more stuff
> They are sold out of most of the items that I have on my wishlist. I feel like I am shopping unnecessarily because I am
> afraid of missing the cost savings post NAS.


Would like to see these on


----------



## JoesGirl

For those of you who are ICON members, did you have any Icon only events so far this year?


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## lovemyrescues

JoesGirl said:


> For those of you who are ICON members, did you have any Icon only events so far this year?


I think it was only the Icon only online event for an early look at items.


----------



## joheinous

JoesGirl said:


> For those of you who are ICON members, did you have any Icon only events so far this year?


I'm not aware of anything, other than early shopping for the Anniversary Sale.


----------



## JoesGirl

Wow, the terms in the app says there will be ICON only events. I wonder if it’s due to COVID


----------



## joheinous

Well, there is a free meal you can do at their restaurant or a free spa event for 2.


----------



## carolswin

dove221 said:


> Now I went down the rabbit hole of jeans. Has anyone purchased these? Do they fit TTS?
> 
> -Prima Mid Rise Ankle Cigarette Jeans
> -Le Garcon Straight Leg Jeans
> -rag & bone Cate Ankle Skinny Jeans (Pismo)
> 
> I wish I could have sized down on the Le Garcon but since they are constantly sold out, there is not much selection on size. I picked up a few pairs of Wit n Wisdom jeans which I absolutely love.
> 
> I keep stalking the site in case wish list items that are sold out pop up!    Was able to snag the Adidas socks that way.
> 
> I still have to try on the French Connection sweater, the Zella relaxed pullover and the live in sweatpants but I expect the sweatpants to fit just fine because they don't seem to change. The Nike sweatshirt I love! I picked up the ghd curling iron too.
> Still feel like there might be more to the sale that I am missing ughhh!!


I have the Primas and I sized up but that's COVID related and I wanted them to not hurt like my pre COVID pants. I love them.
The Le Garcon's have been sold out since before I got access on the 16th. I haven't been able to catch them in stock outside of baby sizes.
The rag & bone I went up 2 sizes ( so I would legit size up one if I were you). I don't know if the brand runs smaller in general than AG but they were really tight. I love both the AG and the Rag & Bone. Had planned to only get one pair of jeans this time but I am really leaning toward keeping both of these.


----------



## lovemyrescues

joheinous said:


> Well, there is a free meal you can do at their restaurant or a free spa event for 2.


I got the free $40 voucher for food but it was for previewing early with my stylist. I should take advantage of the Icon freebie.


----------



## pixiejenna

I had a item I ordered on the 16th that said it would ship in august but got a notification that it was back in stock the other day and thought that was weird and ignored it. Then when I look at my past orders it shows as canceled and of course it’s out of stock now. I ended up grabbing one in a 1X which is usually pretty close to a XL so hopefully it works. It’s kind of annoying for that to happen, it makes me think they oversold the product.


----------



## dove221

carolswin said:


> I have the Primas and I sized up but that's COVID related and I wanted them to not hurt like my pre COVID pants. I love them.
> The Le Garcon's have been sold out since before I got access on the 16th. I haven't been able to catch them in stock outside of baby sizes.
> The rag & bone I went up 2 sizes ( so I would legit size up one if I were you). I don't know if the brand runs smaller in general than AG but they were really tight. I love both the AG and the Rag & Bone. Had planned to only get one pair of jeans this time but I am really leaning toward keeping both of these.


ok good to know...so many mixed reviews on the primas. I am looking and some say tts and some say size up?! Rag and Bone seems to have more sizes at the store, maybe I will call and ask them to put a pair on hold for me one size up?


----------



## nikki626

JoesGirl said:


> Carlson Hoodie sold out for now.  But whole size runs keep popping in.



Hit refresh a couple of times and one popped up in the Rust color in a small and snagged it.  Lets see if it ships.  LOL


----------



## baghabitz34

LNW84 said:


> A few updates on my purchases!
> 
> Caslon Sweater Hoodie: (Tan Camel Dark Heather, size M) I think this is the...4th? order I have placed for this. Keeps getting cancelled, and I'm devastated!! I love the joggers so much and really want the hoodie to pair with them. Reading the reviews, I suspect I might need a size S or even XS. If one pops back in stock, I will order. And order. And order...and order.



Hopefully your able to get the hoodie. I bought that & the matching joggers for my work from home/errand days when I want to be comfortable but look a little put together.


----------



## EShops85

Can't believe it but I snagged the L'Agence blazer in a size 0 and it actually shipped! I hope it fits. Still waiting on a pair of Ferragamo shoes for DH, the Reiss sweater dress and Mother jeans that popped back to ship. I thought I was done if I got the blazer, but keep finding other things to buy, whoops. 

Returned: 
Zella live in crop leggings - they're fine but were an impulse buy and don't *need* another pair of athleisure leggings.  
Max Mara Leisure leggings - these were weird fabric and terrible fit for me
Commando neoprene leggings - ran so small and didn't love the fabric

Kept:
Tumi Just in Case Nylon Tote - replacing luggage and I like to have a bag like this to stash in my suitcase. Comes in handy for overnight trips or if I shop too much on longer trips 
Briogeo Set - love this conditioner. The spray is nice and not too heavy in my fine hair. 
Chantelle underwear - bought my first pair last year and got 5 more this year. So comfy and good quality.


----------



## Susies71

I am randomly buying pop ups & I am totally blaming you guys!


----------



## carolswin

dove221 said:


> ok good to know...so many mixed reviews on the primas. I am looking and some say tts and some say size up?! Rag and Bone seems to have more sizes at the store, maybe I will call and ask them to put a pair on hold for me one size up?


To give credit where credit is due... @joe'sgirl posted a picture of herself in the Primas the day before mine arrived and she had wide cuffed them and they were super cute. I think it's going to be a great trend compromise because I love skinnies and feel wide and dumpy in the straight leg trend (I'm 5'4). 
I think AG's aren't as nipped in at the waist as other brands, which is why they're my favorite. Maybe Rag & Bone is more cinched which is why I went up another size? I like to breathe in my jeans. So maybe consider where your weight is (if you have any) when you're trying to guess?


----------



## kadya

WOOOO I snagged an XXS Rails in black scarlet ash. Fingers crossed it ships…then I am DONE with the sale.

Got the TB boots today. The leather is so nice! They do feel a bit heavy, but granted I’ve been wearing my OnClouds exclusively since I got them so I think my feet just aren’t used to boots lol. I see why they’re so popular!


----------



## HeatherGrace

Did anyone purchase this French Connection Sweater dress? I’m petite and curvy, and wondering if this would be flattering or even fit…


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## piosavsfan

Susies71 said:


> I am randomly buying pop ups & I am totally blaming you guys!


Same! I keep buying stuff! But I'm also getting cancellations so that's my justification for buying more.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Ugh my madewell bobble sweater I’m gold was cancelled for the third time. Losing hope.


----------



## rutabaga

EShops85 said:


> Can't believe it but I snagged the L'Agence blazer in a size 0 and it actually shipped! I hope it fits. Still waiting on a pair of Ferragamo shoes for DH, the Reiss sweater dress and Mother jeans that popped back to ship. I thought I was done if I got the blazer, but keep finding other things to buy, whoops.
> 
> Returned:
> Zella live in crop leggings - they're fine but were an impulse buy and don't *need* another pair of athleisure leggings.
> Max Mara Leisure leggings - these were weird fabric and terrible fit for me
> Commando neoprene leggings - ran so small and didn't love the fabric
> 
> Kept:
> Tumi Just in Case Nylon Tote - replacing luggage and I like to have a bag like this to stash in my suitcase. Comes in handy for overnight trips or if I shop too much on longer trips
> Briogeo Set - love this conditioner. The spray is nice and not too heavy in my fine hair.
> Chantelle underwear - bought my first pair last year and got 5 more this year. So comfy and good quality.


Did you go down one size for the L’Agence blazer? IME they run large.


----------



## EShops85

rutabaga said:


> Did you go down one size for the L’Agence blazer? IME they run large.


I did! I originally wanted a 2 but read reviews that it ran big so when I saw the 0 I snagged it. I’m petite so I’m expecting I’ll need to get the sleeves shortened.


----------



## JoesGirl

carolswin said:


> To give credit where credit is due... @joe'sgirl posted a picture of herself in the Primas the day before mine arrived and she had wide cuffed them and they were super cute. I think it's going to be a great trend compromise because I love skinnies and feel wide and dumpy in the straight leg trend (I'm 5'4).
> I think AG's aren't as nipped in at the waist as other brands, which is why they're my favorite. Maybe Rag & Bone is more cinched which is why I went up another size? I like to breathe in my jeans. So maybe consider where your weight is (if you have any) when you're trying to guess?


Awwww that’s so nice.  I’m5”2 so I pretty much have to hem or cuff all my jeans. I didn‘t think I would like the straight leg fit but I’ve been pleasantly surprised.


----------



## mpls_doodle

dove221 said:


> Now I went down the rabbit hole of jeans. Has anyone purchased these? Do they fit TTS?
> 
> -Prima Mid Rise Ankle Cigarette Jeans
> -Le Garcon Straight Leg Jeans
> -rag & bone Cate Ankle Skinny Jeans (Pismo)
> 
> I wish I could have sized down on the Le Garcon but since they are constantly sold out, there is not much selection on size. I picked up a few pairs of Wit n Wisdom jeans which I absolutely love.
> 
> I keep stalking the site in case wish list items that are sold out pop up!    Was able to snag the Adidas socks that way.
> 
> I still have to try on the French Connection sweater, the Zella relaxed pullover and the live in sweatpants but I expect the sweatpants to fit just fine because they don't seem to change. The Nike sweatshirt I love! I picked up the ghd curling iron too.
> Still feel like there might be more to the sale that I am missing ughhh!!


I took my usual size in the prima but had to go up a size in the rag and bone Cate style!


----------



## jane

I got my Tory Burch Carson slides in black and I love them! I ordered 5.5 and 6, I normally wear a 6, and the 6 was just better, so I would say they are true to size for me.

Also got the Ugg robe in the XS, and found it to be too tight in the arms, and too hot in general. I was hoping for a looser fit, and I usually wear XS in robes as I am very petite. I considered sizing up to size small, but then I found a NWT robe on Poshmark from the winter FabFitFun box for only $20, so I went ahead and got that instead! I already saw the unboxing for this robe on YouTube and it looked amazingly soft, cozy, and with a generous fit.

Keeping the slides and some Natori underwear. Done!


----------



## jaschultze

I'm not sure who "influenced" me, but I just got this in the mail and it's really cute! 


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/noize-miley-teddy-trucker-jacket/5910625?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FClothing%2FCoats%2C%20Jackets%20%26%20Blazers&fashioncolor=Green&color=300


----------



## unusual

dove221 said:


> Now I went down the rabbit hole of jeans. Has anyone purchased these? Do they fit TTS?
> 
> -Prima Mid Rise Ankle Cigarette Jeans
> -Le Garcon Straight Leg Jeans
> -rag & bone Cate Ankle Skinny Jeans (Pismo)
> 
> I wish I could have sized down on the Le Garcon but since they are constantly sold out, there is not much selection on size. I picked up a few pairs of Wit n Wisdom jeans which I absolutely love.
> 
> I keep stalking the site in case wish list items that are sold out pop up!    Was able to snag the Adidas socks that way.
> 
> I still have to try on the French Connection sweater, the Zella relaxed pullover and the live in sweatpants but I expect the sweatpants to fit just fine because they don't seem to change. The Nike sweatshirt I love! I picked up the ghd curling iron too.
> Still feel like there might be more to the sale that I am missing ughhh!!


For the Frame jeans are you talking about the Dublin Grind? I ordered my normal size but I'm having trouble with these.The straight leg looks great but they are too loose around the waist. Even if it was available in a smaller size the legs prob wouldn't look the same. So trying to decide if I should have the waist altered or just return. They sold out so quick and I reordered getting 3 out of 4 pairs. Not sure I'm in love.
 I'm a Rag & Bone girl with an occasional Frame thrown in. Love the Cate in Pismo! Fit is TTS. I find that Frames are way more stretchy than the R & Bs which I'm not a fan of personally. I like the way R & B pockets look from the back, Frame tends to droop after a bit. Hope that helps.


----------



## sabrunka

I'm a bit upset with myself that I allowed FOMO to get the best of me.  I went into this sale with one intention: Get a new fall coat, hanky panky thongs, and a couple pairs of boots/shoes.  I truly did not need anything else. I spent way more than I should have, enough where I would not be able to pay off the full credit statement in time.

I'm going to go through my items today and pick out what I actually needed, and I will keep those.  I love coming to this thread but it's also so bad for people like me who struggle with controlling my shopping habits! I'm embarrassed to admit this, but perhaps others are in the same boat and may be able to relate.  I'm thinking the only items I will keep are:

* Rag & Bone Dean Coat (I'm still going back and forth between this and the cheap harris wharf coat... This one would definitely keep me warmer)
* Andre Assous suede boots (not NAS item, but I got them price matched for $150 and they are beautiful)
* Blank NYC suede skirt 
* Blank NYC Baxter jeans
* Free People swim too deep sweater (kind of debating this one still, it's nice but I already have so many sweaters)
* Hanky Panky thongs
* Sofft carrey sandals
* Schuz myreh sandals (will keep depending how they fit once I receive them)

I have a clare v tote, aquatalia boots, reiss sweater dress, harris wharf coat, and a few other things which I will most likely return. I know that Reiss dress looks so good on me but I have to think realistically with my money. Ugh.

Anyways, just wanted to share somewhere, as embarrassing as it may be!


----------



## carolswin

After six orders and four cancellations I received shipping notification today for the MENS WHITE DRESS SHIRT!!! And I received a return processed notification for an item they received 15 business days ago. I was sure I was going to have to call about that one. I feel like I have medaled in the Olympics today.


----------



## carolswin

sabrunka said:


> I'm a bit upset with myself that I allowed FOMO to get the best of me.  I went into this sale with one intention: Get a new fall coat, hanky panky thongs, and a couple pairs of boots/shoes.  I truly did not need anything else. I spent way more than I should have, enough where I would not be able to pay off the full credit statement in time.
> 
> I'm going to go through my items today and pick out what I actually needed, and I will keep those.  I love coming to this thread but it's also so bad for people like me who struggle with controlling my shopping habits! I'm embarrassed to admit this, but perhaps others are in the same boat and may be able to relate.  I'm thinking the only items I will keep are:
> 
> * Rag & Bone Dean Coat (I'm still going back and forth between this and the cheap harris wharf coat... This one would definitely keep me warmer)
> * Andre Assous suede boots (not NAS item, but I got them price matched for $150 and they are beautiful)
> * Blank NYC suede skirt
> * Blank NYC Baxter jeans
> * Free People swim too deep sweater (kind of debating this one still, it's nice but I already have so many sweaters)
> * Hanky Panky thongs
> * Sofft carrey sandals
> * Schuz myreh sandals (will keep depending how they fit once I receive them)
> 
> I have a clare v tote, aquatalia boots, reiss sweater dress, harris wharf coat, and a few other things which I will most likely return. I know that Reiss dress looks so good on me but I have to think realistically with my money. Ugh.
> 
> Anyways, just wanted to share somewhere, as embarrassing as it may be!


I feel you. I have a keep pile, a return pile, and a pile of want but don't need. I want a Clare V tote so bad but I have a Frye leather bag that is is my winter purse (which I love) so I can not justify ordering it. Because I know if I order it I will want to keep it!


----------



## titania029

sabrunka said:


> I'm a bit upset with myself that I allowed FOMO to get the best of me.  I went into this sale with one intention: Get a new fall coat, hanky panky thongs, and a couple pairs of boots/shoes.  I truly did not need anything else. I spent way more than I should have, enough where I would not be able to pay off the full credit statement in time.
> 
> I'm going to go through my items today and pick out what I actually needed, and I will keep those.  I love coming to this thread but it's also so bad for people like me who struggle with controlling my shopping habits! I'm embarrassed to admit this, but perhaps others are in the same boat and may be able to relate.  I'm thinking the only items I will keep are:
> 
> * Rag & Bone Dean Coat (I'm still going back and forth between this and the cheap harris wharf coat... This one would definitely keep me warmer)
> * Andre Assous suede boots (not NAS item, but I got them price matched for $150 and they are beautiful)
> * Blank NYC suede skirt
> * Blank NYC Baxter jeans
> * Free People swim too deep sweater (kind of debating this one still, it's nice but I already have so many sweaters)
> * Hanky Panky thongs
> * Sofft carrey sandals
> * Schuz myreh sandals (will keep depending how they fit once I receive them)
> 
> I have a clare v tote, aquatalia boots, reiss sweater dress, harris wharf coat, and a few other things which I will most likely return. I know that Reiss dress looks so good on me but I have to think realistically with my money. Ugh.
> 
> Anyways, just wanted to share somewhere, as embarrassing as it may be!


Look through your closet and see what you have that is already similar. This has happened to me a number of times. I get so caught up in wanting something that I didn't realized I already owned something (sometimes more than one) almost exactly the same.


----------



## nikki626

sabrunka said:


> I'm a bit upset with myself that I allowed FOMO to get the best of me.  I went into this sale with one intention: Get a new fall coat, hanky panky thongs, and a couple pairs of boots/shoes.  I truly did not need anything else. I spent way more than I should have, enough where I would not be able to pay off the full credit statement in time.
> 
> I'm going to go through my items today and pick out what I actually needed, and I will keep those.  I love coming to this thread but it's also so bad for people like me who struggle with controlling my shopping habits! I'm embarrassed to admit this, but perhaps others are in the same boat and may be able to relate.  I'm thinking the only items I will keep are:
> 
> * Rag & Bone Dean Coat (I'm still going back and forth between this and the cheap harris wharf coat... This one would definitely keep me warmer)
> * Andre Assous suede boots (not NAS item, but I got them price matched for $150 and they are beautiful)
> * Blank NYC suede skirt
> * Blank NYC Baxter jeans
> * Free People swim too deep sweater (kind of debating this one still, it's nice but I already have so many sweaters)
> * Hanky Panky thongs
> * Sofft carrey sandals
> * Schuz myreh sandals (will keep depending how they fit once I receive them)
> 
> I have a clare v tote, aquatalia boots, reiss sweater dress, harris wharf coat, and a few other things which I will most likely return. I know that Reiss dress looks so good on me but I have to think realistically with my money. Ugh.
> 
> Anyways, just wanted to share somewhere, as embarrassing as it may be!



I had a little bit of this too.  Once received, I keep trying things on with other things in my closet and seeing what I have and love already..  There are only so many black sweaters you can love.. Do I really need this, most of the time the answer is no.   LOL  I work with a keep pile, a return pile and a maybe pile and an OMG my budget thought.


----------



## rutabaga

I didn’t think I’d get it, but there was a $10 note in my account this morning from the pick up in store promo. It has a 10/2021 expiration date.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## unusual

titania029 said:


> Look through your closet and see what you have that is already similar. This has happened to me a number of times. I get so caught up in wanting something that I didn't realized I already owned something (sometimes more than one) almost exactly the same.


Exactly! I discovered that the anniversary pair of Rag & Bone Dre's I was so, so happy with is EXACTLY the same wash as an older (still excellent) pair going back 5 years. I mean identical!


----------



## rutabaga

unusual said:


> Exactly! I discovered that the anniversary pair of Rag & Bone Dre's I was so, so happy with is EXACTLY the same wash as an older (still excellent) pair going back 5 years. I mean identical!


At some point you realize you tend to gravitate toward similar styles. Part of it is knowing what works for you and what you like but sometimes I need to tell myself to branch out and not to buy things because it reminds me of something I already own (unless I’m looking for a replacement). It’s like Geico commercial about not becoming your parents where the guy buys the same shirt he’s wearing.


----------



## RedHead172

carolswin said:


> After six orders and four cancellations I received shipping notification today for the MENS WHITE DRESS SHIRT!!! And I received a return processed notification for an item they received 15 business days ago. I was sure I was going to have to call about that one. I feel like I have medaled in the Olympics today.


I haven’t received a refund for any of the items I’ve sent back yet.


----------



## vt2159

sabrunka said:


> I'm a bit upset with myself that I allowed FOMO to get the best of me.  I went into this sale with one intention: Get a new fall coat, hanky panky thongs, and a couple pairs of boots/shoes.  I truly did not need anything else. I spent way more than I should have, enough where I would not be able to pay off the full credit statement in time.
> 
> I'm going to go through my items today and pick out what I actually needed, and I will keep those.  I love coming to this thread but it's also so bad for people like me who struggle with controlling my shopping habits! I'm embarrassed to admit this, but perhaps others are in the same boat and may be able to relate.  I'm thinking the only items I will keep are:
> 
> * Rag & Bone Dean Coat (I'm still going back and forth between this and the cheap harris wharf coat... This one would definitely keep me warmer)
> * Andre Assous suede boots (not NAS item, but I got them price matched for $150 and they are beautiful)
> * Blank NYC suede skirt
> * Blank NYC Baxter jeans
> * Free People swim too deep sweater (kind of debating this one still, it's nice but I already have so many sweaters)
> * Hanky Panky thongs
> * Sofft carrey sandals
> * Schuz myreh sandals (will keep depending how they fit once I receive them)
> 
> I have a clare v tote, aquatalia boots, reiss sweater dress, harris wharf coat, and a few other things which I will most likely return. I know that Reiss dress looks so good on me but I have to think realistically with my money. Ugh.
> 
> Anyways, just wanted to share somewhere, as embarrassing as it may be!


OMG, yes!! This is so me right now. I just left to visit my parents, so all these boxes are coming within the next few days for my fiancé to see I’m icon so I made a list of everything I could possibly want to check out in person and got them all on the first day/night. Then of course, little by little as the sale went on, I saw things here I wanted to check and thought about what I haven’t really looked at, like jewelry and boots because the original thinking was I have too many. Now I have no idea how many boots or earrings are coming. I know one pair of boots I bought in three colors and three sizes!!


----------



## titania029

I just realized I got $30 in notes from in store pickups. What else can I buy?


----------



## englishprof

rutabaga said:


> I didn’t think I’d get it, but there was a $10 note in my account this morning from the pick up in store promo. It has a 10/2021 expiration date.


Thanks for the head's up!! Mine was there, too .


----------



## brokeshopper

sabrunka said:


> I'm a bit upset with myself that I allowed FOMO to get the best of me.  I went into this sale with one intention: Get a new fall coat, hanky panky thongs, and a couple pairs of boots/shoes.  I truly did not need anything else. I spent way more than I should have, enough where I would not be able to pay off the full credit statement in time.
> 
> I'm going to go through my items today and pick out what I actually needed, and I will keep those.  I love coming to this thread but it's also so bad for people like me who struggle with controlling my shopping habits! I'm embarrassed to admit this, but perhaps others are in the same boat and may be able to relate.  I'm thinking the only items I will keep are:
> 
> * Rag & Bone Dean Coat (I'm still going back and forth between this and the cheap harris wharf coat... This one would definitely keep me warmer)
> * Andre Assous suede boots (not NAS item, but I got them price matched for $150 and they are beautiful)
> * Blank NYC suede skirt
> * Blank NYC Baxter jeans
> * Free People swim too deep sweater (kind of debating this one still, it's nice but I already have so many sweaters)
> * Hanky Panky thongs
> * Sofft carrey sandals
> * Schuz myreh sandals (will keep depending how they fit once I receive them)
> 
> I have a clare v tote, aquatalia boots, reiss sweater dress, harris wharf coat, and a few other things which I will most likely return. I know that Reiss dress looks so good on me but I have to think realistically with my money. Ugh.
> 
> Anyways, just wanted to share somewhere, as embarrassing as it may be!



Aww I'm sorry. That sounds hard and anxiety inducing. I also have a shopping habit and the best I've learned to do is let it out in bursts. I found that once I start buying it's hard to stop. So buy 1-2 times a year, work hard to stop, and then stop and not start for months. I can't help you with your decision here but know that you're not alone and please don't feel embarassed!


----------



## sabrunka

nikki626 said:


> I had a little bit of this too.  Once received, I keep trying things on with other things in my closet and seeing what I have and love already..  There are only so many black sweaters you can love.. Do I really need this, most of the time the answer is no.   LOL  I work with a keep pile, a return pile and a maybe pile and an OMG my budget thought.





brokeshopper said:


> Aww I'm sorry. That sounds hard and anxiety inducing. I also have a shopping habit and the best I've learned to do is let it out in bursts. I found that once I start buying it's hard to stop. So buy 1-2 times a year, work hard to stop, and then stop and not start for months. I can't help you with your decision here but know that you're not alone and please don't feel embarassed!



Thank you! It's nice knowing I'm not alone, although I kinda figured that was the case lol .  I definitely will shop my closet AND clear some items out while doing so.


----------



## *Nikara

sabrunka said:


> I'm a bit upset with myself that I allowed FOMO to get the best of me.  I went into this sale with one intention: Get a new fall coat, hanky panky thongs, and a couple pairs of boots/shoes.  I truly did not need anything else. I spent way more than I should have, enough where I would not be able to pay off the full credit statement in time.
> 
> I'm going to go through my items today and pick out what I actually needed, and I will keep those.  I love coming to this thread but it's also so bad for people like me who struggle with controlling my shopping habits! I'm embarrassed to admit this, but perhaps others are in the same boat and may be able to relate.  I'm thinking the only items I will keep are:
> 
> * Rag & Bone Dean Coat (I'm still going back and forth between this and the cheap harris wharf coat... This one would definitely keep me warmer)
> * Andre Assous suede boots (not NAS item, but I got them price matched for $150 and they are beautiful)
> * Blank NYC suede skirt
> * Blank NYC Baxter jeans
> * Free People swim too deep sweater (kind of debating this one still, it's nice but I already have so many sweaters)
> * Hanky Panky thongs
> * Sofft carrey sandals
> * Schuz myreh sandals (will keep depending how they fit once I receive them)
> 
> I have a clare v tote, aquatalia boots, reiss sweater dress, harris wharf coat, and a few other things which I will most likely return. I know that Reiss dress looks so good on me but I have to think realistically with my money. Ugh.
> 
> Anyways, just wanted to share somewhere, as embarrassing as it may be!



I'm totally in the same boat... Every year I over spend, lol.   I now go thru this process: Once something comes in, I think I get too excited and so unless immediately after trying on I know it won't work (itchy, super see thru, fitting issues etc), I keep everything in the maybe pile and then I'll look at them again the day after when my excitement settles.  Then they will all pass thru a second screening (try on, putting outfits together, seeing what I already have), and some items will advance to next round and some will not (much like the Olympics, lol!).  I then will go thru it again not seeing everything for one week, if I get the same feeling as if it's the first time trying it on then it would be a keeper.  The item must "spark joy" for me.  If I find myself going back and forth over a item, I know deep down something is preventing me from saying yes to it, so I would let it go.

Also that Reiss dress, after seeing your post (cause it looks so good on you!), I was on a mission to hunt down one, manage to place an order for the navy one and it got cancelled.  Somehow I felt a sense of relieve seeing the order got cancelled, as I know I would struggle wanting to keep it but budget wise it's not realistic for me as well.  I have to think about cost per wear on pricier items, and I know unfortunately I won't get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## brokeshopper

sabrunka said:


> Thank you! It's nice knowing I'm not alone, although I kinda figured that was the case lol .  I definitely will shop my closet AND clear some items out while doing so.



I also know that I need to stop shopping for the life I want, and instead shop for the life I have. I'm never going to wear these cute dresses out for dinners with friends or even date nights! I should just accept that I'm a jeans-and-tee kinda person and stop throwing my money away


----------



## dove221

Landra said:


> Would like to see these on


Will put them on and post a pic  my daughter hates them LMAO


----------



## dove221

unusual said:


> For the Frame jeans are you talking about the Dublin Grind? I ordered my normal size but I'm having trouble with these.The straight leg looks great but they are too loose around the waist. Even if it was available in a smaller size the legs prob wouldn't look the same. So trying to decide if I should have the waist altered or just return. They sold out so quick and I reordered getting 3 out of 4 pairs. Not sure I'm in love.
> I'm a Rag & Bone girl with an occasional Frame thrown in. Love the Cate in Pismo! Fit is TTS. I find that Frames are way more stretchy than the R & Bs which I'm not a fan of personally. I like the way R & B pockets look from the back, Frame tends to droop after a bit. Hope that helps.


Ok super helpful. I am trying to size down on these. I was able to grab my size eventually but everyone says they are huge so I am stalking the site to see if I can get a smaller size. They sold out insanely quick so let's hope I can grab a pair since mine are "getting ready".  I need to go pick up my Cates from the store and see how they fit as this will be my first time trying out Rag and Bone as well as AG. I have some Frames along with a ton of Wit and Wisdom, Articles of Society and STS Blue that I love from last years NAS.


----------



## dove221

sabrunka said:


> Thank you! It's nice knowing I'm not alone, although I kinda figured that was the case lol .  I definitely will shop my closet AND clear some items out while doing so.


You are definitely not alone. The NAS kills me every year- I just love it so much. I had my habit under more control when it was beauty products, shoes and bags. Now that I have ventured into clothes- it's made things insane. Completely feel your pain!


----------



## dove221

mpls_doodle said:


> I took my usual size in the prima but had to go up a size in the rag and bone Cate style!


Good to know! Will have to try them on once I get a hold of them


----------



## nikki626

sabrunka said:


> Thank you! It's nice knowing I'm not alone, although I kinda figured that was the case lol .  I definitely will shop my closet AND clear some items out while doing so.



I also use the excuse, well I returned or "I don't know if this or that will fit..."  generally I end up where I need to be but it is a process..   I would live to be one of those people who gets like 5 impactful/amazing pieces and then they are done... 

"why can't i quit you nsale...""""


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## VancouverLady

sabrunka said:


> I'm a bit upset with myself that I allowed FOMO to get the best of me.  I went into this sale with one intention: Get a new fall coat, hanky panky thongs, and a couple pairs of boots/shoes.  I truly did not need anything else. I spent way more than I should have, enough where I would not be able to pay off the full credit statement in time.
> 
> I'm going to go through my items today and pick out what I actually needed, and I will keep those.  I love coming to this thread but it's also so bad for people like me who struggle with controlling my shopping habits! I'm embarrassed to admit this, but perhaps others are in the same boat and may be able to relate.  I'm thinking the only items I will keep are:
> 
> * Rag & Bone Dean Coat (I'm still going back and forth between this and the cheap harris wharf coat... This one would definitely keep me warmer)
> * Andre Assous suede boots (not NAS item, but I got them price matched for $150 and they are beautiful)
> * Blank NYC suede skirt
> * Blank NYC Baxter jeans
> * Free People swim too deep sweater (kind of debating this one still, it's nice but I already have so many sweaters)
> * Hanky Panky thongs
> * Sofft carrey sandals
> * Schuz myreh sandals (will keep depending how they fit once I receive them)
> 
> I have a clare v tote, aquatalia boots, reiss sweater dress, harris wharf coat, and a few other things which I will most likely return. I know that Reiss dress looks so good on me but I have to think realistically with my money. Ugh.
> 
> Anyways, just wanted to share somewhere, as embarrassing as it may be!



Hey, no harm, no foul!  This thread is for sure a double-edged sword -- it's super fun and helpful, but it can also create FOMO, which is only intensified by the "scarcity" of the sale.  I applaud your honesty, and am happy for you that you figured out your priorities before you cut all those tags off!  Your posts have been wonderful, and I've enjoyed seeing your photos, and have appreciated your reviews.  The white Aquatalia boots, which I had been seriously considering, looked amazing on you but based on your photos, I knew they wouldn't work on my legs, which are thicker.  So you really helped me out, and I'm sure others too!  

PS - this could be an unpopular opinion, but I'd say if you're on the fence about the Free People sweater, return it!


----------



## bagconfusion

RedHead172 said:


> I haven’t received a refund for any of the items I’ve sent back yet.


Yeah I just sent back like five return boxes almost. And a week or two ago I sent back some sunglasses which I haven’t gotten a refund for yet but that’s ok as long as I get it eventually. I did as most people said for my returns and sent them individually unless the return said on it that it had certain items like when it was all part of one order it could usually be combined. So hopefully no mistakes happen.


----------



## bagconfusion

nikki626 said:


> I also use the excuse, well I returned or "I don't know if this or that will fit..."  generally I end up where I need to be but it is a process..   I would live to be one of those people who gets like 5 impactful/amazing pieces and then they are done...
> 
> "why can't i quit you nsale...""""


Hah yeah I know that if they had everything in stock that I wanted they would have my money but I hate doing multiple orders so I just let it sit in my cart until enough is really desired by me to check out. I ordered the BB Dakota houndstooth drape coat in small that totally didn’t fit me I’m a medium but I fell for the want it buy it try it return it. Idk if the medium would fit my arms either tbh maybe though. I am not reordering it though I don’t need it after seeing it.


----------



## VSOP

titania029 said:


> I just realized I got $30 in notes from in store pickups. What else can I buy?



I should have gotten 30 but only got 10. I don’t want to call customer service to deal with them. Ughh


----------



## VSOP

When is sale over? I have returns, lol


----------



## titania029

VSOP said:


> I should have gotten 30 but only got 10. I don’t want to call customer service to deal with them. Ughh


I was surprised I got $30. I thought it was an one-time promotion. But I get it about not wanting to call.


----------



## RhiannonMR

Yeah this it the time of the sale where FOMO starts clawing at me. I've blown the budget, not much left on site, but just have to get one more thing ... I've finished ordering as much as I am going to order but yet I still want to spend. I don't spend much the rest of the year but nSale gets me every SINGLE year.


----------



## bunnylou

RedHead172 said:


> I haven’t received a refund for any of the items I’ve sent back yet.



I finally got refunded for something I mailed back a week before NAS started!


----------



## bunnylou

brokeshopper said:


> I also know that I need to stop shopping for the life I want, and instead shop for the life I have. I'm never going to wear these cute dresses out for dinners with friends or even date nights! I should just accept that I'm a jeans-and-tee kinda person and stop throwing my money away



Let’s all start wearing our cute dresses to the grocery store!


----------



## VSOP

Oh gosh, called. Rep had a baby crying in the background. Poor baby. 

He was happy when I asked for credit dept.


----------



## carolswin

RedHead172 said:


> I haven’t received a refund for any of the items I’ve sent back yet.


My refund that posted today was for something I mailed before the sale even started. I watched it through the newgistics tracking and today was 15 business days since they received it.


----------



## paula3boys

rutabaga said:


> I didn’t think I’d get it, but there was a $10 note in my account this morning from the pick up in store promo. It has a 10/2021 expiration date.


I wasn't expecting them until tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up! So glad to see I got my full $30 (one order they canceled but they still gave it to me).


VSOP said:


> When is sale over? I have returns, lol


Sunday


----------



## baghabitz34

bunnylou said:


> Let’s all start wearing our cute dresses to the grocery store!


That’s what I started doing. 
Boyfriend: Where are you going all dressed up?
Me: The market!


----------



## vt2159

brokeshopper said:


> I also know that I need to stop shopping for the life I want, and instead shop for the life I have. I'm never going to wear these cute dresses out for dinners with friends or even date nights! I should just accept that I'm a jeans-and-tee kinda person and stop throwing my money away


YES! I need to shop for the life I have even though I shop for the life I want. I always say that I like to pretend to be fancy with my attire and accessories, but I'm a more down-to-earth kind of gal.


----------



## JoesGirl

VancouverLady said:


> Hey, no harm, no foul!  This thread is for sure a double-edged sword -- it's super fun and helpful, but it can also create FOMO, which is only intensified by the "scarcity" of the sale.  I applaud your honesty, and am happy for you that you figured out your priorities before you cut all those tags off!  Your posts have been wonderful, and I've enjoyed seeing your photos, and have appreciated your reviews.  The white Aquatalia boots, which I had been seriously considering, looked amazing on you but based on your photos, I knew they wouldn't work on my legs, which are thicker.  So you really helped me out, and I'm sure others too!
> 
> PS - this could be an unpopular opinion, but I'd say if you're on the fence about the Free People sweater, return it!



I couldn’t have said it better myself!
I think it’s very brave of you to be as honest as you have.  

I love this thread so much and look forward to all of our excitement, the frenzy, disappointment and try ons! I hope you also know we are here to support you, so girl don’t be embarrassed.  We got you.   

Tomorrow is my 25th anni of my 29th birthday!  Today my three kids and I headed up to our local Nordys (40 miles away) had lunch and did all my returns.  I had 31 items!!! But I’m pretty organized and have a regular gal I go to.  We have a good system.   While I did return 31 items I’m sure I’m still not done.  The only thing I know I’ll be keeping for sure are the TB lug boots, the tan sneaks I bought for $59 and a $59 black duster.   All in all not bad.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## vt2159

This is a non-NAS item, but a sale item and the last one left. My shipping address is in Northridge, so no idea why my package went to another city and not sure what "intercepted" really means. I checked my shipping address and it was correct. But it's being returned to Nordstrom. I contacted customer service chat, and they put in a ticket for logistics/delivery department to investigate and get back to me. So odd. This is the second issue I had with shipping. 

The other one was a NAS item, and I never heard back from customer service after telling them I wasn't looking for a refund but wanted to know why the tracking number hasn't updated in over 10 days. They first refused to refund me (which I didn't ask for), so I sent them an email explaining the situation. Then I get an email saying I was getting a refund. And I wrote back that wasn't what I requested. But never heard back.


----------



## waddleod

JoesGirl said:


> I couldn’t have said it better myself!
> I think it’s very brave of you to be as honest as you have.
> 
> I love this thread so much and look forward to all of our excitement, the frenzy, disappointment and try ons! I hope you also know we are here to support you, so girl don’t be embarrassed.  We got you.
> 
> Tomorrow is my 25th anni of my 29th birthday!  Today my three kids and I headed up to our local Nordys (40 miles away) had lunch and did all my returns.  I had 31 items!!! But I’m pretty organized and have a regular gal I go to.  We have a good system.   While I did return 31 items I’m sure I’m still not done.  The only thing I know I’ll be keeping for sure are the TB lug boots, the tan sneaks I bought for $59 and a $59 black duster.   All in all not bad.



i have to say this makes me feel much better about my 11 item return.  I did feel like the kids running the register were rolling their eyes at me. I’ve probably returned around 25 items total.


----------



## piosavsfan

waddleod said:


> i have to say this makes me feel much better about my 11 item return.  I did feel like the kids running the register were rolling their eyes at me. I’ve probably returned around 25 items total.


I have returned about 25 total, as well, and will likely have a few more. I haven't been happy with the quality of items. Today got a dress with crooked stitching that is fraying.


----------



## kells1983

titania029 said:


> I was surprised I got $30. I thought it was an one-time promotion. But I get it about not wanting to call.


It was a limit of $10 per day ($30 total) on that weekend promo, IIRC. I only did 2 orders and got my $20, but remember that I really tried to get a 3rd order in since I was going in to pick up items anyway! Unfortunately a lot of the items I was ordering were “unavailable for pickup” …bad luck!


----------



## kells1983

rutabaga said:


> I didn’t think I’d get it, but there was a $10 note in my account this morning from the pick up in store promo. It has a 10/2021 expiration date.


Thanks for the heads-up! I was expecting/hoping for an email tomorrow but sure enough, the notes are right there in my account!

…now if there only was a way to apply them to previous purchases! Trying to be on a no-buy for a little bit, haha.


----------



## LNW84

LNW84 said:


> Caslon Sweater Hoodie: (Tan Camel Dark Heather, size M) I think this is the...4th? order I have placed for this. Keeps getting cancelled, and I'm devastated!! I love the joggers so much and really want the hoodie to pair with them. Reading the reviews, I suspect I might need a size S or even XS. If one pops back in stock, I will order. And order. And order...and order.


I just got a shipping notification for the hoodie and inadvertently started humming the Olympics theme song. 
What a long, strange trip it's been, y'all...


----------



## dove221

dove221 said:


> Will put them on and post a pic  my daughter hates them LMAO


Not the best pic since they are blending in with my carpet however, I still like them? Do they look weird?


----------



## dove221

For those of you who told me to size up on the RB Cate jeans- you all were spot on! I ordered a size up and will return the ones I picked up today. Who knows when the Frame jeans will show up. I will have a return of one or both of those since I ordered different sizes. The AGs are supposedly coming but Fedex always disappoints. The addiction to amazing denim pushes me to keep trying out different brands to fall in love with during nsale. 

I still need to try the French Connection sweater! TTS? Was this a good buy? Also ordered the All Saints Rita Sweater- thoughts?

Hugs from me to all of you battling the FOMO that comes with nsale. I wish I was a disciplined shopper, however since I am not- it’s nice to know that I am not alone. We are all in this together


----------



## nikki626

piosavsfan said:


> I have returned about 25 total, as well, and will likely have a few more. I haven't been happy with the quality of items. Today got a dress with crooked stitching that is fraying.


I have returned about 35 items. Some duplicates cause I didn't know my size, some just didn't work out. That number is likely to go up as I'm still working through what I have and there is still stuff to be delivered.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Anyone ordered or bought Open Edit midi skirt with the side slit? Mine got canceled and not sure if I want to order again and try my luck. I’m 5’2” and don’t want it to be a maxi skirt on me. The matching top is definitely going back.


----------



## zelya

Has anybody tried the Moonlight Dream Crop Pajamas?  I want to give it as a gift, but I am unsure of sizing.


----------



## Lily's Mom

zelya said:


> Has anybody tried the Moonlight Dream Crop Pajamas?  I want to give it as a gift, but I am unsure of sizing.


Yes. I actually like that version the best. I am 5’4” so the length is better for me than the long version. True to size and no issues with buttons and washes well.


----------



## Westie lover

I had a day off a few weeks ago and decided to give stalking a try. I ordered 11 items. As of today 10 have canceled and one is “Getting Ready” which will likely cancel. The dollar amount was significant. I’m going to be lucky to maintain my Influencer status at this rate. I have already canceled the card since early access was the only reason to get it. I think I’m done. Life is too short and Nordstrom clearly doesn’t need my money. I’ve enjoyed all of your posts and pics. Perhaps I’ll see you next year. I’ll be retired and perhaps more energetic.


----------



## Lynzee

Does the chemical smell of spanx faux leather leggings go away after washing? The pair I received smells horrible.


----------



## piosavsfan

Anniversary sale saga:

Goal - Need a couple of basic sweaters. 

Dilemma - Don't know if you need a L or XL.

Shopping craziness - You find the sweater you like and want it in pink and black. The L is all sold out so you buy the XL. A few days later, the XL in black gets canceled. You check online 5 minutes after the cancelation email and it's in stock. You buy it again. There is also now a different color you like in a L so you buy it for size comparison because the L in pink and black are still sold out. A few days later none have shipped. You look online again and all the sizes have been restocked. You buy the pink and black in L in case the XL is too big, the sale is going to end soon, and they might sell out again. Then you look online some more and find a very similar sweater from the same brand on regular sale in other colors so you buy those, too... you know, for comparison. 

Sigh.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## kadya

My Rails shirt shipped, my CC is paid off, and I am done.
My one regret is not getting more Olaplex. I had never used it before, but after just two uses my hair is looking so much better!
Well, I shouldn’t say my ONLY regret. My other regret is that Zella leggings are trash now. I’m cycling through random TJ Maxx brands in hopes that I don’t end up addicted to Lulu $128 leggings.


----------



## viba424

dove221 said:


> Not the best pic since they are blending in with my carpet however, I still like them? Do they look weird?
> 
> View attachment 5157208


I like them; the shape and color are great


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

kadya said:


> My Rails shirt shipped, my CC is paid off, and I am done.
> My one regret is not getting more Olaplex. I had never used it before, but after just two uses my hair is looking so much better!
> Well, I shouldn’t say my ONLY regret. My other regret is that Zella leggings are trash now. I’m cycling through random TJ Maxx brands in hopes that I don’t end up addicted to Lulu $128 leggings.


Have you ever tried Athleta brand. They got better sales and rewards program than Lulu IMO. I never had quality issues with them. Also Costco if you have one near you, their own brand Kirklands is on par with high end brands. And of course a fraction of a price.so even if you cycle thru quick you will not feel too bad.


----------



## titania029

Lynzee said:


> Does the chemical smell of spanx faux leather leggings go away after washing? The pair I received smells horrible.


Mine didn't smell, either pair, or it was not strong enough for me to notice. If you decide to keep them, you could try putting them in the dryer with a damp towel on low heat for about 20 minutes. I use this method with dry clean only stuff when I only want to remove smells.


----------



## titania029

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Anyone ordered or bought Open Edit midi skirt with the side slit? Mine got canceled and not sure if I want to order again and try my luck. I’m 5’2” and don’t want it to be a maxi skirt on me. The matching top is definitely going back.
> View attachment 5157311


I didn't see this skirt in person, but I suspect it will be maxi length on you. I'm 5'2 as well.


----------



## nikki626

Westie lover said:


> I had a day off a few weeks ago and decided to give stalking a try. I ordered 11 items. As of today 10 have canceled and one is “Getting Ready” which will likely cancel. The dollar amount was significant. I’m going to be lucky to maintain my Influencer status at this rate. I have already canceled the card since early access was the only reason to get it. I think I’m done. Life is too short and Nordstrom clearly doesn’t need my money. I’ve enjoyed all of your posts and pics. Perhaps I’ll see you next year. I’ll be retired and perhaps more energetic.



this really takes the fun out of the shopping.


----------



## vt2159

vt2159 said:


> This is a non-NAS item, but a sale item and the last one left. My shipping address is in Northridge, so no idea why my package went to another city and not sure what "intercepted" really means. I checked my shipping address and it was correct. But it's being returned to Nordstrom. I contacted customer service chat, and they put in a ticket for logistics/delivery department to investigate and get back to me. So odd. This is the second issue I had with shipping.
> 
> The other one was a NAS item, and I never heard back from customer service after telling them I wasn't looking for a refund but wanted to know why the tracking number hasn't updated in over 10 days. They first refused to refund me (which I didn't ask for), so I sent them an email explaining the situation. Then I get an email saying I was getting a refund. And I wrote back that wasn't what I requested. But never heard back.
> View attachment 5156996


I received a follow up this morning that my “request for a refund” was denied. So now I have to send another email to explain what happen and provide the details of the shipping (same screenshot above).

Both of these shipping incidents are not my fault and I would hate for it to be two strikes against me/my account


----------



## vt2159

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Anyone ordered or bought Open Edit midi skirt with the side slit? Mine got canceled and not sure if I want to order again and try my luck. I’m 5’2” and don’t want it to be a maxi skirt on me. The matching top is definitely going back.
> View attachment 5157311


I ordered it the first day of icon but then it was back ordered until early August. It shipped a couple days ago. I’m curious about the size too since I’m only 5’3.


----------



## Teagaggle

kadya said:


> My Rails shirt shipped, my CC is paid off, and I am done.
> My one regret is not getting more Olaplex. I had never used it before, but after just two uses my hair is looking so much better!
> Well, I shouldn’t say my ONLY regret. My other regret is that Zella leggings are trash now. I’m cycling through random TJ Maxx brands in hopes that I don’t end up addicted to Lulu $128 leggings.


You should take a look @ TJs & Marshalls for the Kyodan brand. I have a lot of apparel from that line (maybe a dozen different leggings) & think it's excellent quality. They also carry it on Amazon but the prices @ local stores are generally less expensive.


----------



## VSOP

Customer service has sucked so bad this year having to call in. Trash.


----------



## kells1983

***Quick question on FedEx shipping*** One item I ordered on 7/19 was shipped on 7/25, but has been sitting in transit with fedex since then. It was supposed to be delivered 7/30 but has been in pending status since last week. When do you think should I follow up with Nordstrom to see where it is? I know there are delays due to volume but if it’s lost somewhere with FedEx I want to raise concerns sooner rather than later!

Quick update as the sale is ending: my previous posts mentioned that I was at 50% cancellation rate (6/12 items canceled) but fortunately, I was able to wishlist-stalk 4 of the items that had originally canceled on me, and they actually shipped!

The remaining 2 canceled items were 2 different sizes of the On Cloud shoes, and after looking through my overflowing closet I realized that I don’t need another pair of NIB running shoes right now, especially at $100. But at least this gave me a goal to work through my other couple pairs over the next year, which means working out more (thanks, 2020). And maybe *next* NAS I can look at new shoes, lol


----------



## HeatherGrace

JoesGirl said:


> I couldn’t have said it better myself!
> I think it’s very brave of you to be as honest as you have.
> 
> I love this thread so much and look forward to all of our excitement, the frenzy, disappointment and try ons! I hope you also know we are here to support you, so girl don’t be embarrassed.  We got you.
> 
> Tomorrow is my 25th anni of my 29th birthday!  Today my three kids and I headed up to our local Nordys (40 miles away) had lunch and did all my returns.  I had 31 items!!! But I’m pretty organized and have a regular gal I go to.  We have a good system.   While I did return 31 items I’m sure I’m still not done.  The only thing I know I’ll be keeping for sure are the TB lug boots, the tan sneaks I bought for $59 and a $59 black duster.   All in all not bad.



Have an awesome, fun outing with your kids today!


----------



## macthree

Designer_Dreams said:


> I had a similar issue.  I purchased NAS sunglasses early July, which was shipped via LaserShip.  The packaged was received on July 16, which is also the last date of activity on the package.  I called customer service and they stated the package was deemed lost due to no activity in over 2 weeks.   Nordstrom has since refunded my cc the amount.
> 
> I'm assuming shipping speeds are slightly slower, since there are higher order volumes due to the NAS, but if it's still showing as not shipped by the end of the week, I would call and ask if the package is lost or they're unable to fulfill the order now.  If so, kindly ask for a refund to your card.  & if you really want the tee, just try to re-order.


Lasership lost my package as well, and it was the only box with multiple items in it from my 7/16 order.  I'm not trying to reorder any of it.


----------



## bunnylou

piosavsfan said:


> I have returned about 25 total, as well, and will likely have a few more. I haven't been happy with the quality of items. Today got a dress with crooked stitching that is fraying.



You’re not the only one! My SO said they are going to ban me for having so many returns. Items weren’t available in-store so I often ordered multiple sizes. Then some things that looked cute online looked like clown clothing on my petite frame. (Is clown clothing the look for Fall 2021? Pants are a challenge.)


----------



## bunnylou

piosavsfan said:


> Anniversary sale saga:
> 
> Goal - Need a couple of basic sweaters.
> 
> Dilemma - Don't know if you need a L or XL.
> 
> Shopping craziness - You find the sweater you like and want it in pink and black. The L is all sold out so you buy the XL. A few days later, the XL in black gets canceled. You check online 5 minutes after the cancelation email and it's in stock. You buy it again. There is also now a different color you like in a L so you buy it for size comparison because the L in pink and black are still sold out. A few days later none have shipped. You look online again and all the sizes have been restocked. You buy the pink and black in L in case the XL is too big, the sale is going to end soon, and they might sell out again. Then you look online some more and find a very similar sweater from the same brand on regular sale in other colors so you buy those, too... you know, for comparison.
> 
> Sigh.



…and then you check your Account Summary and gasp at the current balance. (Gah!)

Is anyone else not seeing their balance going down after returns and payments? I know I keep buying stuff (heh) and I’m not great at math, but the balance is still a bit off according to my pen and paper calculations. Hopefully the returns and payments settle before the next statement so I can plan the Great NAS Balance Payoff of 2021 (ain’t gonna be in a single month after the damage I’ve done. Oops.)


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## raylyn

bunnylou said:


> …and then you check your Account Summary and gasp at the current balance. (Gah!)
> 
> Is anyone else not seeing their balance going down after returns and payments? I know I keep buying stuff (heh) and I’m not great at math, but the balance is still a bit off according to my pen and paper calculations. Hopefully the returns and payments settle before the next statement so I can plan the Great NAS Balance Payoff of 2021 (ain’t gonna be in a single month after the damage I’ve done. Oops.)


My purchases get applied right away. My returns get credited a week later. Payments are quicker than returns.


----------



## bunnylou

kadya said:


> My Rails shirt shipped, my CC is paid off, and I am done.
> My one regret is not getting more Olaplex. I had never used it before, but after just two uses my hair is looking so much better!
> Well, I shouldn’t say my ONLY regret. My other regret is that Zella leggings are trash now. I’m cycling through random TJ Maxx brands in hopes that I don’t end up addicted to Lulu $128 leggings.



Don’t feel bad about not getting another Olaplex set. You’ll find as you use it, that one item will run out first (depending on your hair needs), so this will be a good experiment to see which item(s) you’ll burn through first. You may end up with too much conditioner or treatment if you buy two sets to start. 

(Trying to make you feel better!)


----------



## Julezah

bunnylou said:


> You’re not the only one! My SO said they are going to ban me for having so many returns. Items weren’t available in-store so I often ordered multiple sizes. Then some things that looked cute online looked like clown clothing on my petite frame. (Is clown clothing the look for Fall 2021? Pants are a challenge.)


Oh no! Can this happen? I will have a lot of returns, too. I started buying items each time they popped up in my size because my order kept canceling. It took 4 orders to actually get one item. And for some items I’m not sure of my size, so I ordered multiple sizes. It would be easier if they would just honor canceled orders when stock replenishes.


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

nikki626 said:


> So I ordered and returned the Spanx faux leather joggers. They were awful, I got a small and a medium, generally, I am a size 6.  The small was too small, they fit tight more like leggings then joggers and the size 6 was too baggy - I was hoping they would have a slim fit but they gathered and bunched in all the wrong places.  Also, they made noise when you walked I believe because they were ill-fitting.  You know the noise the synthetic fabric noise.  I feel like I have struck out more then I succeeded in this sale, maybe I have been a lot more discerning about what I keep and what I return



Agreed.  The fit was an issue for me too.  Others have mentioned a smell which I didn't notice with my pair but the way they were cut made them a hard pass.


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

baghabitz34 said:


> Hopefully your able to get the hoodie. I bought that & the matching joggers for my work from home/errand days when I want to be comfortable but look a little put together.



For those of you interested in the Caslon hoodie/jogger set, it gets my thumbs up.  The poor reviews online are due to the oversized fit.  I ordered it on the first day of Ambassador access and I definitely had to size down in the hoodie.  I am still waiting on the joggers to arrive in a size small so I can compare to my usual size medium that I have now. I know it's not anything super exciting but it fits my casual lifestyle. Since I wear scrubs at work I don't need professional attire. Some of you follow TheMomEdit blog and I do too.  When Julieta had a post about knit sets on June 18, I suddenly wanted ALL the matching sweater knit sets.  This fit the bill for me.


----------



## viba424

mpls_doodle said:


> View attachment 5136956
> View attachment 5136957
> View attachment 5136958
> View attachment 5136959
> View attachment 5136960
> View attachment 5136961
> 
> The Blondo lug sole booties came back in stock so I ordered those to compare to the Paul Greens.
> I came super close to getting these Aquatalia booties but talked myself out of them since I have similar Stuart Weitzman ones already.


Curious, did you end up going with the Paul Green or Blondo boots? Im in the same situation. I live in a tough climate so I dont want to have to baby them but the materials on thr PG are so nice but they (both) feel comfy.


----------



## nikki626

bunnylou said:


> …and then you check your Account Summary and gasp at the current balance. (Gah!)
> 
> Is anyone else not seeing their balance going down after returns and payments? I know I keep buying stuff (heh) and I’m not great at math, but the balance is still a bit off according to my pen and paper calculations. Hopefully the returns and payments settle before the next statement so I can plan the Great NAS Balance Payoff of 2021 (ain’t gonna be in a single month after the damage I’ve done. Oops.)



It is weird how the calculations work. One time i called and the rep explained but I can't re-explain it.  


PiecesOfFlair said:


> For those of you interested in the Caslon hoodie/jogger set, it gets my thumbs up.  The poor reviews online are due to the oversized fit.  I ordered it on the first day of Ambassador access and I definitely had to size down in the hoodie.  I am still waiting on the joggers to arrive in a size small so I can compare to my usual size medium that I have now. I know it's not anything super exciting but it fits my casual lifestyle. Since I wear scrubs at work I don't need professional attire. Some of you follow TheMomEdit blog and I do too.  When Julieta had a post about knit sets on June 18, I suddenly wanted ALL the matching sweater knit sets.  This fit the bill for me.



Im still waiting on that hoodie and joggers as well.  I did size down in the hoodie, I think that Caslon runs a little bit large in general.


----------



## nikki626

PiecesOfFlair said:


> Agreed.  The fit was an issue for me too.  Others have mentioned a smell which I didn't notice with my pair but the way they were cut made them a hard pass.



I noticed a slight smell but it went away. I have the leggings and wear those a lot. The joggers were a huge miss for me


----------



## waddleod

bunnylou said:


> …and then you check your Account Summary and gasp at the current balance. (Gah!)
> 
> Is anyone else not seeing their balance going down after returns and payments? I know I keep buying stuff (heh) and I’m not great at math, but the balance is still a bit off according to my pen and paper calculations. Hopefully the returns and payments settle before the next statement so I can plan the Great NAS Balance Payoff of 2021 (ain’t gonna be in a single month after the damage I’ve done. Oops.)



I need to go through my purchases. I feel like my balance should be about $75 lower than it is due to Nordstrom notes I used along the way.


----------



## nikki626

in an order of 7 items, two items were different sizes of the same item, why is Nordstrom sending everything in separate boxes??   are you telling me out of all of your stores and distro centers, there isn't two of the same sweatshirt in a small and medium to be shipped together in one box... come on now!!!!  all via different shipping, something fed-ex, something lasership and something USPS... also i found a lasership box in the driveway.. why can't they come to the door and ring bell and walk away like every other courier service?


----------



## pixiejenna

vt2159 said:


> I received a follow up this morning that my “request for a refund” was denied. So now I have to send another email to explain what happen and provide the details of the shipping (same screenshot above).
> 
> Both of these shipping incidents are not my fault and I would hate for it to be two strikes against me/my account



At this point I would not even want the items any more based on this service. I wonder if anyone in here may have a contact higher up that you could email.


----------



## rutabaga

I did ok this year in terms of returns - only 3 items, possibly up to 5 depending on whether I keep either of the Vince coatigans (one is in Reno while the other is somewhere in New Mexico even though they shipped the same day from Pittsburgh... FedEx is weird). I had three cancellations so overall I was “good” and kept most of my orders. I was banned from ordering from NR online so that’s made me more careful with online ordering in general, but was told at the time that N and NR are two separate companies. Not sure if this is true now since returns seem to be more permeable between the two, along with the merging of online accounts.


----------



## piosavsfan

rutabaga said:


> I did ok this year in terms of returns - only 3 items, possibly up to 5 depending on whether I keep either of the Vince coatigans (one is in Reno while the other is somewhere in New Mexico even though they shipped the same day from Pittsburgh... FedEx is weird). I had three cancellations so overall I was “good” and kept most of my orders. I was banned from ordering from NR online so that’s made me more careful with online ordering in general, but was told at the time that N and NR are two separate companies. Not sure if this is true now since returns seem to be more permeable between the two, along with the merging of online accounts.


How did you get banned from NR?


----------



## nikki626

rutabaga said:


> I did ok this year in terms of returns - only 3 items, possibly up to 5 depending on whether I keep either of the Vince coatigans (one is in Reno while the other is somewhere in New Mexico even though they shipped the same day from Pittsburgh... FedEx is weird). I had three cancellations so overall I was “good” and kept most of my orders. I was banned from ordering from NR online so that’s made me more careful with online ordering in general, but was told at the time that N and NR are two separate companies. Not sure if this is true now since returns seem to be more permeable between the two, along with the merging of online accounts.



If you don't mind me asking, why were you banned from ordered from NR online?


----------



## rutabaga

nikki626 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why were you banned from ordered from NR online?






piosavsfan said:


> How did you get banned from NR?



I only ordered items that were not in store (Mother, Theory, Vince, St. John) and often times the sizing was off or the quality was lacking, so I ended up returning to my local
NR. In April 2018 I received an email stating I had been banned for excessive returns. I called CS and they said it was final and there was no appeals process. They still encouraged me to shop in store though, but I boycotted NR for several years. Then my mom wanted me to order something for her so I used a different email address and created a new account.

I don’t know if they continue to ban accounts now, and this pertains to NR only, and only online ordering. I don’t think they can ban you from shopping instore... unless you’ve been convicted of shoplifting from the store.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## piosavsfan

rutabaga said:


> I only ordered items that were not in store (Mother, Theory, Vince, St. John) and often times the sizing was off or the quality was lacking, so I ended up returning to my local
> NR. In April 2018 I received an email stating I had been banned for excessive returns. I called CS and they said it was final and there was no appeals process. They still encouraged me to shop in store though, but I boycotted NR for several years. Then my mom wanted me to order something for her so I used a different email address and created a new account.
> 
> I don’t know if they continue to ban accounts now, and this pertains to NR only, and only online ordering. I don’t think they can ban you from shopping instore... unless you’ve been convicted of shoplifting from the store.


That sounds really unfair. I pretty much only shop online and sizing and quality are often an issue that also cause me to return things. Especially during this sale there have been so many quality issues with what I've bought. It has been pretty obvious to me that some of the anniversary sale items are of lower quality or weird fit compared to similar items that aren't on sale.


----------



## nikki626

piosavsfan said:


> That sounds really unfair. I pretty much only shop online and sizing and quality are often an issue that also cause me to return things. Especially during this sale there have been so many quality issues with what I've bought. It has been pretty obvious to me that some of the anniversary sale items are of lower quality or weird fit compared to similar items that aren't on sale.



I think there is an expectation of returns during the sale. Maybe because of designer items it became an issue for them and having to sent it to areas that do. Not justifying or saying its right or wrong....


----------



## HM1983

I got my Zadig & Voltaire star sweater today. The package was ripped open and part of the sweater was exposed and is now fuzzy in that area. I think if I use a fabric shaver it should be okay, and it isn't that noticeable. Still a little disappointed. This and the Barefoot Dreams pet bed were the last things I was waiting on. I'll be returning about 10 things in store tomorrow. Here is a picture of the sweater, excuse the dirty mirror. I'm at my parent's where I have my packages sent. I'm also wearing the Sweaty Betty high shine leggings from the sale. Bonus pic of my dog on her new bed!


----------



## pixiejenna

I really want to get that BFD dog bed for my cats but it’s too much money for something that will probably not like lol.


----------



## HM1983

pixiejenna said:


> I really want to get that BFD dog bed for my cats but it’s too much money for something that will probably not like lol.


Oh I know, my dog hates every bed I get her, but she likes to lay on pillows so I was hoping this would work. I had to put her on it, but she stayed and laid for a while. I'm cautiously optimistic


----------



## pixiejenna

So I finally got the other sizes I ordered in the silk pants and am still somewhat unsure if I want to keep them. I originally ordered size 14 and they were way too big. I ordered both 12 and 10 this time and I honestly feel like the 10’s fit best looks wise on me the 12’s were still too baggy. I am short and stumpy looking in wide leg pants so I like a more fitted look. My biggest hold ups on them are they still need to be hemmed because they are way too long on me. They have a elastic waist band which is not sewn into the waist so just trying them on/off caused it to roll up. I somewhat think at this price point this feels cheep quality wise. I also fear that they will just look like pajama pants on me. Should I give them a try or let them go?




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-signature-wide-leg-stretch-silk-pants/5816787


----------



## piosavsfan

Remember I posted about the beige cardigan that came with a black spot? I decided to return and try ordering again. Arrived today reeking of perfume with an orange stain. Sigh.


----------



## rutabaga

piosavsfan said:


> Remember I posted about the beige cardigan that came with a black spot? I decided to return and try ordering again. Arrived today reeking of perfume with an orange stain. Sigh.


That cardigan never should’ve made it back into inventory. Makes you wonder if they even inspect the merchandise.



pixiejenna said:


> So I finally got the other sizes I ordered in the silk pants and am still somewhat unsure if I want to keep them. I originally ordered size 14 and they were way too big. I ordered both 12 and 10 this time and I honestly feel like the 10’s fit best looks wise on me the 12’s were still too baggy. I am short and stumpy looking in wide leg pants so I like a more fitted look. My biggest hold ups on them are they still need to be hemmed because they are way too long on me. They have a elastic waist band which is not sewn into the waist so just trying them on/off caused it to roll up. I somewhat think at this price point this feels cheep quality wise. I also fear that they will just look like pajama pants on me. Should I give them a try or let them go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-signature-wide-leg-stretch-silk-pants/5816787


I haven’t seen these in person but based on the reviews and your comment about the elastic waist, they sound like a return. The palazzo/wide leg pant is somewhat trendy and you may be able to snag them on deeper discount in the fall. I guess I’m biased bc my MIL scored a pair of silk pants at NM last call for $20.


----------



## waddleod

I was finally able to order the other size in the blouse I’ve been stalking so I am done unless I decide to order more of the Deborah Lippmann hand cream. Of course I still feel the need to take one more look in case I missed something…


----------



## lovemyrescues

SystarSystem said:


> That's a good question.. they look more grey to me..
> 
> ECCO Elaina Street Lace-Up Boot
> 
> View attachment 5146982


Thank you for posting this earlier.  I bought the black ones on the first day of the sale and was going back and forth if I also needed them in this color.  I decided to order them to see them in person and WOW they are so great IRL.  So yes, now I have the same style now in 2 different colors and know I will use them both!


----------



## Fashion is Art

pixiejenna said:


> So I finally got the other sizes I ordered in the silk pants and am still somewhat unsure if I want to keep them. I originally ordered size 14 and they were way too big. I ordered both 12 and 10 this time and I honestly feel like the 10’s fit best looks wise on me the 12’s were still too baggy. I am short and stumpy looking in wide leg pants so I like a more fitted look. My biggest hold ups on them are they still need to be hemmed because they are way too long on me. They have a elastic waist band which is not sewn into the waist so just trying them on/off caused it to roll up. I somewhat think at this price point this feels cheep quality wise. I also fear that they will just look like pajama pants on me. Should I give them a try or let them go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-signature-wide-leg-stretch-silk-pants/5816787


The rolling waist is enough to return them let alone the other issues you have listed.  Is does not sound as though you will feel great in these so I would say return.  When we all buy new things we should be dying for a reason to wear them, be excited and feel good in them.  

Last night I was out for dinner in a friends house and I wore a blouse I bought two years ago.  I got so many compliments. It was expensive at the time but I love it.  Do you think you will reach for those pants in two years and be excited going out? 

When trying new styles or shapes it can be daunting.  It’s hard to look at ourselves in different ways.  So when I want to branch out I find it helps to go into a store so you can try different versions of a look to determine if you like it.  Also that is a good time to get an appointment so someone can help you navigate a fresh look.  We do not all suit every style and that’s okay.  You deserve to feel good in your clothes...


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

HM1983 said:


> I got my Zadig & Voltaire star sweater today. The package was ripped open and part of the sweater was exposed and is now fuzzy in that area. I think if I use a fabric shaver it should be okay, and it isn't that noticeable. Still a little disappointed. This and the Barefoot Dreams pet bed were the last things I was waiting on. I'll be returning about 10 things in store tomorrow. Here is a picture of the sweater, excuse the dirty mirror. I'm at my parent's where I have my packages sent. I'm also wearing the Sweaty Betty high shine leggings from the sale. Bonus pic of my dog on her new bed!
> View attachment 5157834
> View attachment 5157835



Love the sweater on you!  Shipping has definitely been a disappointment this year.  My first order was a big box with several items and the tape had come completely off the top so the contents were spilling out.  Luckily everything was there and undamaged but it was pretty shocking how poorly it was packaged!

Looks like the BFD bed might just be a hit! 
I love how there are so many dog owners in this group.  It makes me so happy seeing all the pics of the fur babies!


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Anyone ordered or bought Open Edit midi skirt with the side slit? Mine got canceled and not sure if I want to order again and try my luck. I’m 5’2” and don’t want it to be a maxi skirt on me. The matching top is definitely going back.
> View attachment 5157311



I didn't order this skirt but I'm on the shorter side too (5'4") and a similar one with less of a slit worked as a midi for me.  It's the Caslon ribbed sweater skirt.  I also got the matching hoodie and they couldn't be softer or more cozy.  Zero itchiness.  Love the diagonal ribbing on the hoodie too.  Thank you to whoever posted about this many pages back because I ordered based on your post and ending up loving these!


----------



## VSOP

Last minute purchases I bought sunnies, two pairs of shoes, and six pack of Bombas that popped back in stock.  I will see what ships. Lol


----------



## titania029

I used my pickup in store promo notes and got the Zella joggers. After I placed my order, I realized I already had some Zella joggers from last year.  At least I wore the ones from last year a lot, so maybe having two will be ok since I'm still working at home.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## LNW84

Some more updates:

Received the Longchamp Le Pliage Neo 18-Inch Nylon Travel Bag in the Taupe color. All in all, I'm pleasantly surprised with this one! The color is absolutely gorgeous and just what I was hoping for--the taupe is the perfect blend of brown/grey/green and a really elevated, elegant neutral. I love the thickness/comfort of the shoulder strap--and the horse logo detail on it is really something special! Size is generous and this will be perfect for weekend getaways and overnight work trips. The only disappointment is that it is made in China, not France. But I half expected that after reading about other Longchamp bags purchased in this year's NAS.

(This was my 3rd order of this item. 1st one cancelled, 2nd is still "getting ready". Hopefully that one eventually gets cancelled. Otherwise that will be a return).

Impulse ordered the Schutz Myreh Block Heel Sandal in Honey Beige Leather when it popped back in my size (7.5)--I blame you, PurseForm! I was absolutely shocked when this actually shipped. Hope I like these in person!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

PiecesOfFlair said:


> I didn't order this skirt but I'm on the shorter side too (5'4") and a similar one with less of a slit worked as a midi for me.  It's the Caslon ribbed sweater skirt.  I also got the matching hoodie and they couldn't be softer or more cozy.  Zero itchiness.  Love the diagonal ribbing on the hoodie too.  Thank you to whoever posted about this many pages back because I ordered based on your post and ending up loving these!


Thank you! I’ll see if it’s available in my size. I really like the midi with slit trend, but such a challenge to find one.


----------



## sabrunka

LNW84 said:


> Some more updates:
> 
> Received the Longchamp Le Pliage Neo 18-Inch Nylon Travel Bag in the Taupe color. All in all, I'm pleasantly surprised with this one! The color is absolutely gorgeous and just what I was hoping for--the taupe is the perfect blend of brown/grey/green and a really elevated, elegant neutral. I love the thickness/comfort of the shoulder strap--and the horse logo detail on it is really something special! Size is generous and this will be perfect for weekend getaways and overnight work trips. The only disappointment is that it is made in China, not France. But I half expected that after reading about other Longchamp bags purchased in this year's NAS.
> 
> (This was my 3rd order of this item. 1st one cancelled, 2nd is still "getting ready". Hopefully that one eventually gets cancelled. Otherwise that will be a return).
> 
> Impulse ordered the Schutz Myreh Block Heel Sandal in Honey Beige Leather when it popped back in my size (7.5)--I blame you, PurseForm! I was absolutely shocked when this actually shipped. Hope I like these in person!


I got my myreh heels and love them! They are comfortable and very easy to walk in .


----------



## rutabaga

My grey Vince coatigan should arrive later today! And of course the forecast is 91 degrees


----------



## piosavsfan

rutabaga said:


> My grey Vince coatigan should arrive later today! And of course the forecast is 91 degrees


My black one came yesterday and I think it's a keeper! It's just what I need because I don't like to wear real coats lol.


----------



## glitterHips

I thought everyone would get a smile from the box that my order arrived in… it was shipped from a store in this box!


----------



## *MJ*

After my first order was canceled, my stylist was finally able to track down the Reiss dress for me! I ordered the XS, but I think I could have easily sized up to the small. For reference I am 5‘ 10“ 130 lbs. I threw on some Sam Edelman suede boots from last year's NAS to try with it. Now just need some cooler weather!!


----------



## pixiejenna

rutabaga said:


> That cardigan never should’ve made it back into inventory. Makes you wonder if they even inspect the merchandise.
> 
> 
> I haven’t seen these in person but based on the reviews and your comment about the elastic waist, they sound like a return. The palazzo/wide leg pant is somewhat trendy and you may be able to snag them on deeper discount in the fall. I guess I’m biased bc my MIL scored a pair of silk pants at NM last call for $20.



I don’t see the wide pant as trendy, I was a 90’s kid so I mostly wore wide “skater” pants and boot cut/flairs. The waist band dose irk me. That is an insanely great deal your MIL got.



Fashion is Art said:


> The rolling waist is enough to return them let alone the other issues you have listed.  Is does not sound as though you will feel great in these so I would say return.  When we all buy new things we should be dying for a reason to wear them, be excited and feel good in them.
> 
> Last night I was out for dinner in a friends house and I wore a blouse I bought two years ago.  I got so many compliments. It was expensive at the time but I love it.  Do you think you will reach for those pants in two years and be excited going out?
> 
> When trying new styles or shapes it can be daunting.  It’s hard to look at ourselves in different ways.  So when I want to branch out I find it helps to go into a store so you can try different versions of a look to determine if you like it.  Also that is a good time to get an appointment so someone can help you navigate a fresh look.  We do not all suit every style and that’s okay.  You deserve to feel good in your clothes...



The waist band dose irk me. I love the look and the feel (very comfortable and lightweight) of the pants but they definitely need to be altered if I kept them. I don’t feel like I would have enough places to wear them. I wouldn’t wear them too work they would be ruined and I wouldn’t feel too comfortable wearing them around the house because I have cats.


----------



## rutabaga

Vince has some cojones charging $545 (full price) and expecting me to handwash this coatigan. It feels thick and plush in my fingers but itchy against my neck. This is a small:







Grey is not my color. I’m glad I decided to buy last year’s Theory glen plaid trench because it was cheaper than this coatigan. I’m hoping the camel looks less bathrobe-y but right now it looks like both may be returns.


----------



## piosavsfan

rutabaga said:


> Vince has some cojones charging $545 (full price) and expecting me to handwash this coatigan. It feels thick and plush in my fingers but itchy against my neck. This is a small:
> 
> View attachment 5158692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158693
> 
> 
> Grey is not my color. I’m glad I decided to buy last year’s Theory glen plaid trench because it was cheaper than this coatigan. I’m hoping the camel looks less bathrobe-y but right now it looks like both may be returns.


I didn't like the grey on me either but I love the black so maybe you will like the camel more!


----------



## piosavsfan

I got my olive Rails button up and I think I like it. It is so wonderfully soft. The sleeves are way too long so I will have to get it altered if I keep it. What do you guys think about the lightning bolts? My partner doesn't like them but he likes the color of the shirt overall. I think the lightning bolts are kind of cute.


----------



## lovemyrescues

piosavsfan said:


> I got my olive Rails button up and I think I like it. It is so wonderfully soft. The sleeves are way too long so I will have to get it altered if I keep it. What do you guys think about the lightning bolts? My partner doesn't like them but he likes the color of the shirt overall. I think the lightning bolts are kind of cute.


I have the same one and love it. Just roll up the sleeves for now.


----------



## randr21

rutabaga said:


> Vince has some cojones charging $545 (full price) and expecting me to handwash this coatigan. It feels thick and plush in my fingers but itchy against my neck. This is a small:
> 
> View attachment 5158692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158693
> 
> 
> Grey is not my color. I’m glad I decided to buy last year’s Theory glen plaid trench because it was cheaper than this coatigan. I’m hoping the camel looks less bathrobe-y but right now it looks like both may be returns.


You just need a wider belt to give it a defined waist. Do you like its oversized look on you?


----------



## Hobie

I'm packing up returns and feeling incredibly frustrated. I always order multiple sizes, but this year, between shipping delays, cancelations, and placing new orders out of fear of other orders being canceled, I ended up with more multiples this year than my usual NAS. If items had shipped more quickly, or if there had been more stock in store, I wouldn't be making so many returns. I really hope that Nordstrom takes a long hard look at how this year's NAS went and tries to make some changes for next year.

I also feel bad because by the time I return my purchases, the sale will have ended - my closest store is an hour away, and I don't have time to make the trip tomorrow. So other people are going to miss out. Booooo.


----------



## JoesGirl

Did anyone order the Paul Green Jagger boot? I ordered but not in my size. I don’t own a pair of chelsea boots.  I’m wondering if these might be the pair I keep by the front door in place of my usual UGGs I usually grab for.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## piosavsfan

Hobie said:


> I'm packing up returns and feeling incredibly frustrated. I always order multiple sizes, but this year, between shipping delays, cancelations, and placing new orders out of fear of other orders being canceled, I ended up with more multiples this year than my usual NAS. If items had shipped more quickly, or if there had been more stock in store, I wouldn't be making so many returns. I really hope that Nordstrom takes a long hard look at how this year's NAS went and tries to make some changes for next year.
> 
> I also feel bad because by the time I return my purchases, the sale will have ended - my closest store is an hour away, and I don't have time to make the trip tomorrow. So other people are going to miss out. Booooo.


Same situation here with returns. My store didn't really have anything I wanted or didn't have it in my size so I had to order everything online and ordered too much because of the issues you noted.


----------



## bagconfusion

randr21 said:


> You just need a wider belt to give it a defined waist. Do you like its oversized look on you?


ooo I like these styles do you think you can accomplish  the same with  an oversized sweater? I was  thinking of  buying a sweater in large because  the medium is sold out but im worried itll just eat me up but a belt in the middle of a sweater sound a tad unconventional. I will say and this is a different topic, I love my BFD cocoon cardigan or whatever it was called, I havent washed it i just try to keep it clean lol but its really  soft and its like a blanket on my arms I would recommend if you work at a desk  that allows something kinda casual because its an upgrade from one blanket on my lap and another around me. I only use it at home but if i needed to id wear it some where like the grocery store.


----------



## randr21

bagconfusion said:


> ooo I like these styles do you think you can accomplish  the same with  an oversized sweater? I was  thinking of  buying a sweater in large because  the medium is sold out but im worried itll just eat me up but a belt in the middle of a sweater sound a tad unconventional. I will say and this is a different topic, I love my BFD cocoon cardigan or whatever it was called, I havent washed it i just try to keep it clean lol but its really  soft and its like a blanket on my arms I would recommend if you work at a desk  that allows something kinda casual because its an upgrade from one blanket on my lap and another around me. I only use it at home but if i needed to id wear it some where like the grocery store.


You can belt sweaters, sweater coats, shackets, shawl cardigans, fur vests, endless options. In my reply post above, I purposely picked the pic of the studded belt over the oversized charcoal long cardigan coat bc oversized is in now. Notice in all the pics of belted oversized sweaters, most are wearing skinny jeans, cigarette pants or leggings so the volume is proportional.

With chunky or patterned knits, I think a thicker belt tend to balance it better than a thinner belt.












If a belt over it isn't working for you, backup is always to tuck and belt over a skirt or pants.


----------



## Fashion is Art

*MJ* said:


> After my first order was canceled, my stylist was finally able to track down the Reiss dress for me! I ordered the XS, but I think I could have easily sized up to the small. For reference I am 5‘ 10“ 130 lbs. I threw on some Sam Edelman suede boots from last year's NAS to try with it. Now just need some cooler weather!!
> View attachment 5158628





*MJ* said:


> After my first order was canceled, my stylist was finally able to track down the Reiss dress for me! I ordered the XS, but I think I could have easily sized up to the small. For reference I am 5‘ 10“ 130 lbs. I threw on some Sam Edelman suede boots from last year's NAS to try with it. Now just need some cooler weather!!
> View attachment 5158628


This looks fabulous on you...


----------



## raylyn

rutabaga said:


> Vince has some cojones charging $545 (full price) and expecting me to handwash this coatigan. It feels thick and plush in my fingers but itchy against my neck. This is a small:
> 
> View attachment 5158692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158693
> 
> 
> Grey is not my color. I’m glad I decided to buy last year’s Theory glen plaid trench because it was cheaper than this coatigan. I’m hoping the camel looks less bathrobe-y but right now it looks like both may be returns.


I got the camel, didn't love it, too bulky/bathrobey on me. returned.


----------



## skyqueen

Last day of sale so I thought I'd try this puffer coat. Navy/black combo which will be a pleasant change from my usual all black uniform. Fingers crossed!



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bernardo-knit-sleeve-diamond-quilt-puffer-coat/5895586?utm_source=email&utm_medium=transaction&utm_campaign=V5T200ordcfm_080821_productimg1&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&sp_source=email&sp_medium=transaction&sp_campaign=V5T200ordcfm_080821_productimg1


----------



## randr21

skyqueen said:


> Last day of sale so I thought I'd try this puffer coat. Navy/black combo which will be a pleasant change from my usual all black uniform. Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bernardo-knit-sleeve-diamond-quilt-puffer-coat/5895586?utm_source=email&utm_medium=transaction&utm_campaign=V5T200ordcfm_080821_productimg1&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&sp_source=email&sp_medium=transaction&sp_campaign=V5T200ordcfm_080821_productimg1


Very stylish puffer coat. I think any coat or jacket with mixed media is quite modern. Great for belting too.


----------



## grietje

pixiejenna said:


> ... Should I give them a try or let them go?


Your review is less than favorable so just that in and of itself is reason enough to return them.  But more then anything, $120 is a fair chunk of change for pants you don’t love.  If you keep them, you’re $120 further away from a pair of amazing pants you adore.  You deserve better.  You deserve—we all deserve—to feel absolutely fabulous in what we are wearing.


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

zelya said:


> Has anybody tried the Moonlight Dream Crop Pajamas?  I want to give it as a gift, but I am unsure of sizing.



I didn't buy this years set but the ones I've gotten in the past I went down one size.


----------



## mamashosh

I found a lone Vince coat/cardigan hanging in the store and decided to try it on a whim. I was surprised that I actually liked it, though the xl was ridiculously huge on me, completely ridiculous. And I have notes burning a hole in my pocket    The L keeps coming back in various colors, but not the M which is what I think I actually need. Wondering whether anyone has tried it in various sizes and whether there is a substantial difference between sizes (i.e. would the L be much smaller than the xl or do I really need to size down to a M or even a S to get a decent fit? I have recently lost a lot of weight, so my sizing is all over the place depending on the garment, but more often a M or L.


----------



## piosavsfan

mamashosh said:


> I found a lone Vince coat/cardigan hanging in the store and decided to try it on a whim. I was surprised that I actually liked it, though the xl was ridiculously huge on me, completely ridiculous. And I have notes burning a hole in my pocket    The L keeps coming back in various colors, but not the M which is what I think I actually need. Wondering whether anyone has tried it in various sizes and whether there is a substantial difference between sizes (i.e. would the L be much smaller than the xl or do I really need to size down to a M or even a S to get a decent fit? I have recently lost a lot of weight, so my sizing is all over the place depending on the garment, but more often a M or L.


I'm a 14/16 or L/XL and have the L and XL in black. For me the biggest difference between the two are that the sleeves are much longer on the XL, otherwise, they look very similar on me.  I'm keeping the L. I tried the grey in the same sizes in store and the XL in grey looked visibly bigger on me but for some reason I'm not seeing as much difference with the black.


----------



## mamashosh

piosavsfan said:


> I'm a 14/16 or L/XL and have the L and XL in black. For me the biggest difference between the two are that the sleeves are much longer on the XL, otherwise, they look very similar on me.  I'm keeping the L. I tried the grey in the same sizes in store and the XL in grey looked visibly bigger on me but for some reason I'm not seeing as much difference with the black.



Thanks so much.  I had tried it on in the grey.  The M in black and the L in grey just popped up and I ordered both. I certainly would only keep one, and who knows if either will actually ship. I figured I might as well try.  I am  really more of a Black clothing person in general, grey is riskier in terms of getting it dirty, but it really would look great with a black shirt underneath. I do want it large enough to wear with a bulkier sweater underneath if i wanted. 

I also have to say that the photos someone posted above of belted cardigans really have my wheels turning. I have some cardigans that have gotten kind of large on me since I lost weight, and I might just have to try styling them with belts. I'm not a super creative dresser, but I love that look, so thanks!


----------



## piosavsfan

mamashosh said:


> Thanks so much.  I had tried it on in the grey.  The M in black and the L in grey just popped up and I ordered both. I certainly would only keep one, and who knows if either will actually ship. I figured I might as well try.  I am  really more of a Black clothing person in general, grey is riskier in terms of getting it dirty, but it really would look great with a black shirt underneath. I do want it large enough to wear with a bulkier sweater underneath if i wanted.
> 
> I also have to say that the photos someone posted above of belted cardigans really have my wheels turning. I have some cardigans that have gotten kind of large on me since I lost weight, and I might just have to try styling them with belts. I'm not a super creative dresser, but I love that look, so thanks!


The belted cardigans have my wheels turning, too. I also lost weight and don't have any belts that fit right now so I want to find a cute wide belt.


----------



## Westie lover

Hobie said:


> I'm packing up returns and feeling incredibly frustrated. I always order multiple sizes, but this year, between shipping delays, cancelations, and placing new orders out of fear of other orders being canceled, I ended up with more multiples this year than my usual NAS. If items had shipped more quickly, or if there had been more stock in store, I wouldn't be making so many returns. I really hope that Nordstrom takes a long hard look at how this year's NAS went and tries to make some changes for next year.
> 
> I also feel bad because by the time I return my purchases, the sale will have ended - my closest store is an hour away, and I don't have time to make the trip tomorrow. So other people are going to miss out. Booooo.


I’m kind of hoping everything is a bit better next year. The hopping hassles you all have had make me grateful for all my cancellations!


----------



## JoesGirl

PiecesOfFlair said:


> For those of you interested in the Caslon hoodie/jogger set, it gets my thumbs up.  The poor reviews online are due to the oversized fit.  I ordered it on the first day of Ambassador access and I definitely had to size down in the hoodie.  I am still waiting on the joggers to arrive in a size small so I can compare to my usual size medium that I have now. I know it's not anything super exciting but it fits my casual lifestyle. Since I wear scrubs at work I don't need professional attire. Some of you follow TheMomEdit blog and I do too. When Julieta had a post about knit sets on June 18, I suddenly wanted ALL the matching sweater knit sets.  This fit the bill for me.




Completely agree.  I ended up order the camel and rust set.   Medium for the bottoms and small top.  It’ll be my movies outfit for the season.  My daughter, husband and I go on the regular. 



skyqueen said:


> Last day of sale so I thought I'd try this puffer coat. Navy/black combo which will be a pleasant change from my usual all black uniform. Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bernardo-knit-sleeve-diamond-quilt-puffer-coat/5895586?utm_source=email&utm_medium=transaction&utm_campaign=V5T200ordcfm_080821_productimg1&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&sp_source=email&sp_medium=transaction&sp_campaign=V5T200ordcfm_080821_productimg1



I ordered this and I really like it but the arms were a bit long on me.  I’m only 5”2. The color is beautiful.  Hope it works for you. 

i ended up going with  this one by Save the Duck it says it’s 22 inch but it’s not.  I’d say it’s 24.  So it sits longer.   Really pretty color too and good quality.  Looks great with the camel jogger set.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## *MJ*

Fashion is Art said:


> This looks fabulous on you...



Thank you!!


----------



## englishprof

I always get a bit sad this time of year because the end of NAS means the slowdown of all your wonderful posts, and I so look forward to the daily check-ins !! Thank you all for being such a great distraction in this weird world and for being so supportive of one another. This group/thread has become (the best kind of) family reunion every year  .


----------



## mpls_doodle

I


viba424 said:


> Curious, did you end up going with the Paul Green or Blondo boots? Im in the same situation. I live in a tough climate so I dont want to have to baby them but the materials on thr PG are so nice but they (both) feel comfy.


I kept the PG! Blondo went back. The interior of the Blondo especially at the top felt really rough to me and was rubbing against my leg uncomfortably.


----------



## skyqueen

JoesGirl said:


> Completely agree.  I ended up order the camel and rust set.   Medium for the bottoms and small top.  It’ll be my movies outfit for the season.  My daughter, husband and I go on the regular.
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered this and I really like it but the arms were a bit long on me.  I’m only 5”2. The color is beautiful.  Hope it works for you.
> 
> i ended up going with  this one by Save the Duck it says it’s 22 inch but it’s not.  I’d say it’s 24.  So it sits longer.   Really pretty color too and good quality.  Looks great with the camel jogger set.


I love the one you ended up with...divine color!
I'm 5'10" with extra long legs and arms, so I'm happy about the arm length!


----------



## cmm62

HM1983 said:


> I got my Zadig & Voltaire star sweater today. The package was ripped open and part of the sweater was exposed and is now fuzzy in that area. I think if I use a fabric shaver it should be okay, and it isn't that noticeable. Still a little disappointed. This and the Barefoot Dreams pet bed were the last things I was waiting on. I'll be returning about 10 things in store tomorrow. Here is a picture of the sweater, excuse the dirty mirror. I'm at my parent's where I have my packages sent. I'm also wearing the Sweaty Betty high shine leggings from the sale. Bonus pic of my dog on her new bed!
> View attachment 5157834
> View attachment 5157835


Love! Looking forward to getting home to my sweater. Your dog is so cute!!! Love the bed


----------



## Mapia57

Final hours! My last minute purchase


----------



## HM1983

cmm62 said:


> Love! Looking forward to getting home to my sweater. Your dog is so cute!!! Love the bed


Which color did you end up getting?


----------



## cmm62

HM1983 said:


> Which color did you end up getting?


I ordered grey and black! Grey shipped a few days ago, black cancelled and I tried ordering again. We’ll see what happens (fingers crossed!)


----------



## JoesGirl

megs0927 said:


> I had an appointment today to pre-shop the sale. I was really disappointed with the kids selection. I normally get their coats during the sale but they mostly had north face styles from last year. My girls picked up a few tops and that was it. Wasn’t very impressed with the kids shoes either.
> 
> Excited for DK Cashmere Mist deodorant to be restocked. I haven’t been able to find it in months. My SA said they have limited quantities.
> 
> Paul Green boots were cute and super lightweight. I sized down in the Rag and Bone Dre jeans. Normally an xs in Vince and sized up. The last thing I need is more loungewear but the Rails set was soft and cute.
> 
> View attachment 5133101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133102


Do you find the Paul Green boots run true to size? I don’t own a pair in this brand. I hear they are pretty comfy?


----------



## viba424

JoesGirl said:


> Do you find the Paul Green boots run true to size? I don’t own a pair in this brand. I hear they are pretty comfy?



Yes TTS


----------



## bunnylou

Used my notes to buy some things and picked up a sterling silver Monica Vinader chain bracelet. The bracelet is wrapped so beautifully I don’t want to unwrap it! It isn’t a gift—do they usually wrap her jewelry when you purchase in-store?




(my cat sniffed the bag, so there is a little wet spot )


----------



## CozyCorner

hollieplus2 said:


> Ugh my madewell bobble sweater I’m gold was cancelled for the third time. Losing hope.


Don't be disappointed.  I returned mine. It was gigantic (I ordered way too big) and really not that cute on with the big sleeves.  Madewell (the store) usually has some cute sweaters so I figured I would just buy something from there.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

I had some items cancel yesterday afternoon and of course this morning they are in stock at full price.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

CozyCorner said:


> Don't be disappointed.  I returned mine. It was gigantic (I ordered way too big) and really not that cute on with the big sleeves.  Madewell (the store) usually has some cute sweaters so I figured I would just buy something from there.


Thanks! I grabbed it in black in a small and it seems to fit well. Just wished it was the gold instead. I have white cats so black cotton usually it’s great in my house lol.


----------



## rutabaga

hollieplus2 said:


> I had some items cancel yesterday afternoon and of course this morning they are in stock at full price.


Surprisingly almost all of my wishlisted NAS merchandise is still out of stock. But the striped bath mat that sold out during the first days of the sale and never restocked is miraculously in stock in all three colors?! I really wanted the blue/white one but not at $40. Maybe I’ll use my notes on it if it stays around.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## paula3boys

Don't worry, the NAS items will all be offered on sale in the near future (like previous years). There was at least one year where items I wanted were better priced about a month or less from the end of NAS.


----------



## mamashosh

hollieplus2 said:


> I had some items cancel yesterday afternoon and of course this morning they are in stock at full price.




My phone keeps dinging with items that are miraculously back in stock today at full price. It feels like they decided on a certain amount to sell at a discount ,but actually had more stock. I know things get returned, but seriously a lot seems to be in stock today


----------



## buggiewomma

Okay, I was woken up repeatedly from 12:10-12:45 last night as my phone systematically informed me that each of my wishlist items was back in stock….. How effing obnoxious!!! Maybe it was the loss of sleep factor but it really pushed me over the edge of my patience…. I scared my husband with my blind assault of my phone in the dark accompanied by exclamations of “oh come on!!” And an enthusiastic “F**K YOU!!!!!” After the tenth happy ding.


----------



## buggiewomma

mamashosh said:


> My phone keeps dinging with items that are miraculously back in stock today at full price. It feels like they decided on a certain amount to sell at a discount ,but actually had more stock. I know things get returned, but seriously a lot seems to be in stock today


Yes! I was just typing my reply below yours. The damn dings!!!!!


----------



## vt2159

One of my items canceled and then popped back up online this morning. I decided to reorder and then chat with customer service to get a price adjustment.

"Hello. The Steve Madden Hayle Platform Chelsea Boot (Women) from order XXX was canceled after six days since I placed the order. During that time, I saw the boots pop back in stock in that color and size a couple of times. I saw it pop back up this morning, so I ordered it again - order #XXX. Is there a way for me to get a price adjustment from the canceled order to the new order this morning?"

I was told that I needed to wait until the order shipped to get a price adjustment. I got a reference number, so hopefully it will not be an issue later.


----------



## VSOP

My sunnies came super fast but looks different than what is pictured. So weird. This is the second item where the picture didn’t match the item.


----------



## VSOP

vt2159 said:


> One of my items canceled and then popped back up online this morning. I decided to reorder and then chat with customer service to get a price adjustment.
> 
> "Hello. The Steve Madden Hayle Platform Chelsea Boot (Women) from order XXX was canceled after six days since I placed the order. During that time, I saw the boots pop back in stock in that color and size a couple of times. I saw it pop back up this morning, so I ordered it again - order #XXX. Is there a way for me to get a price adjustment from the canceled order to the new order this morning?"
> 
> I was told that I needed to wait until the order shipped to get a price adjustment. I got a reference number, so hopefully it will not be an issue later.




Many things that were OOS yesterday popped back up as available today for full price. Hmmmm.


----------



## HauteMama

While it is obnoxious that they notify people, I guess I always figured that they had a certain number of items earmarked for the sale, not ALL of their inventory of the item. They just had fewer items earmarked this year (for understandable reasons). The problem isn't that items are back in stock at regular price; the problem is the PR of informing customers that their now full-price items are back, minutes after the sale ends.


----------



## rutabaga

Wishlist notifications have never worked properly for me. I get them for items that I’ve already deleted from my WL and are no longer interested in. I just received a notification that last year’s Pendelton throw is back in stock! So strange.


----------



## Lillianlm

I just received my Free People Ombré sweatshirt. One seam where the sleeve meets the cuff looks fine, but the other is totally ragged! I’ve never owned any FP and see that all the seams on this sweatshirt are exposed. For those of you familiar with the brand - do these sweatshirts hold up to washing without shredding with the exposed seams? I also can’t believe that the one ragged cuff is ‘normal’. I’m hoping to be able to bring it back to my local Nordies and just exchange it for a better one. Will they do that post sale or is that just wishful thinking? TIA


----------



## paula3boys

I received one of my orders today with a shirt that was too big. I chatted online with a rep to see if I could order the size down at NAS price. The rep placed the "exchange" order at NAS price and I just have to return the bigger one. They have done this in the past but I wasn't sure if they would this year since there have been changes over the past year or two to their policies. Hope this helps others thinking of exchanging sizes.


----------



## Laurenleigh

I visited a store this weekend and after chatting with an SA for a few minutes, she told me that if I come into the store after the sale ends and see replenished stock for sale items I was looking for, her store manager authorized their SAs to honor the NSale price. She was under the impression that was just an in-store thing. Even she was surprised by the low quantities of everything the store received and how quickly everything sold out. I suspect the manager recognized this and is trying to help the SAs whose hands are tied.
If anyone is wondering, this was the Walnut Creek store in California. I was REALLY hoping for the Veronica Beard dickey and the Riess cargo joggers. Both sold out during Icon and never popped back…..even today they remain out of stock. I’ll be watching for them like a hawk though!


----------



## JoesGirl

Laurenleigh said:


> I visited a store this weekend and after chatting with an SA for a few minutes, she told me that if I come into the store after the sale ends and see replenished stock for sale items I was looking for, her store manager authorized their SAs to honor the NSale price. She was under the impression that was just an in-store thing. Even she was surprised by the low quantities of everything the store received and how quickly everything sold out. I suspect the manager recognized this and is trying to help the SAs whose hands are tied.
> If anyone is wondering, this was the Walnut Creek store in California. I was REALLY hoping for the Veronica Beard dickey and the Riess cargo joggers. Both sold out during Icon and never popped back…..even today they remain out of stock. I’ll be watching for them like a hawk though!


I was really wanting the VB Dickey too! I never saw it available at all.  Did they even have it at the icon level? I wanted this and a pair of Monica Vinader hoops.  I have yet to see either available.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Laurenleigh said:


> I visited a store this weekend and after chatting with an SA for a few minutes, she told me that if I come into the store after the sale ends and see replenished stock for sale items I was looking for, her store manager authorized their SAs to honor the NSale price. She was under the impression that was just an in-store thing. Even she was surprised by the low quantities of everything the store received and how quickly everything sold out. I suspect the manager recognized this and is trying to help the SAs whose hands are tied.
> If anyone is wondering, this was the Walnut Creek store in California. I was REALLY hoping for the Veronica Beard dickey and the Riess cargo joggers. Both sold out during Icon and never popped back…..even today they remain out of stock. I’ll be watching for them like a hawk though!


Awesome this is my store as well. I have a stylist there that can help. I only have one item canceled still OOS.


----------



## rutabaga

Laurenleigh said:


> I visited a store this weekend and after chatting with an SA for a few minutes, she told me that if I come into the store after the sale ends and see replenished stock for sale items I was looking for, her store manager authorized their SAs to honor the NSale price. She was under the impression that was just an in-store thing. Even she was surprised by the low quantities of everything the store received and how quickly everything sold out. I suspect the manager recognized this and is trying to help the SAs whose hands are tied.
> If anyone is wondering, this was the Walnut Creek store in California. I was REALLY hoping for the Veronica Beard dickey and the Riess cargo joggers. Both sold out during Icon and never popped back…..even today they remain out of stock. I’ll be watching for them like a hawk though!


TY for the intel! This is my store as well. We had dinner reservations at Flemings over the weekend and I stopped by to browse not expecting to find much, but I was still surprised that they had NO Natori cotton underwear left. I kept looking for the yellow AS signage but they must’ve completely sold out.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## lovemyrescues

rutabaga said:


> TY for the intel! This is my store as well. We had dinner reservations at Flemings over the weekend and I stopped by to browse not expecting to find much, but I was still surprised that they had NO Natori cotton underwear left. I kept looking for the yellow AS signage but they must’ve completely sold out.


I went ahead and got these since is it still a good deal https://www.nordstrom.com/s/natori-bliss-3-pack-cotton-blend-briefs/4128943


----------



## pixiejenna

grietje said:


> Your review is less than favorable so just that in and of itself is reason enough to return them.  But more then anything, $120 is a fair chunk of change for pants you don’t love.  If you keep them, you’re $120 further away from a pair of amazing pants you adore.  You deserve better.  You deserve—we all deserve—to feel absolutely fabulous in what we are wearing.



They will go back I love the green color and how they feel. But I do feel that the price point warrants a better quality waistband even if it is elastic it should be sewn in to prevent it from folding up. I’m used to getting pants hemmed but also wonder how well it would work I;ve never had something made of silk hemmed and I feel like it could potentially end up botched.


----------



## pixiejenna

mamashosh said:


> My phone keeps dinging with items that are miraculously back in stock today at full price. It feels like they decided on a certain amount to sell at a discount ,but actually had more stock. I know things get returned, but seriously a lot seems to be in stock today



Same here 10 items that were out of stock Sunday night are magically in stock this morning.


----------



## Laurenleigh

JoesGirl said:


> I was really wanting the VB Dickey too! I never saw it available at all.  Did they even have it at the icon level? I wanted this and a pair of Monica Vinader hoops.  I have yet to see either available.


Maybe not. Honestly, I added it to my wishlist before the sale started for any levels and didn’t check it until I could shop. Maybe it never was there at all.


----------



## Kapster

bunnylou said:


> Used my notes to buy some things and picked up a sterling silver Monica Vinader chain bracelet. The bracelet is wrapped so beautifully I don’t want to unwrap it! It isn’t a gift—do they usually wrap her jewelry when you purchase in-store?
> 
> (my cat sniffed the bag, so there is a little wet spot )



I purchased one of her rings last week and my package arrived with the same beautiful wrapping! I noticed that there was some sort of trunk show happening alongside NAS so maybe there was some special wrapping for that occasion.


----------



## Hobie

Laurenleigh said:


> Maybe not. Honestly, I added it to my wishlist before the sale started for any levels and didn’t check it until I could shop. Maybe it never was there at all.



I got the dickey when it came up as back in stock during the middle of the night!

I wonder if they only had the same number of dickeys as jackets. My size in the jacket never came back.


----------



## dove221

Laurenleigh said:


> I visited a store this weekend and after chatting with an SA for a few minutes, she told me that if I come into the store after the sale ends and see replenished stock for sale items I was looking for, her store manager authorized their SAs to honor the NSale price. She was under the impression that was just an in-store thing. Even she was surprised by the low quantities of everything the store received and how quickly everything sold out. I suspect the manager recognized this and is trying to help the SAs whose hands are tied.
> If anyone is wondering, this was the Walnut Creek store in California. I was REALLY hoping for the Veronica Beard dickey and the Riess cargo joggers. Both sold out during Icon and never popped back…..even today they remain out of stock. I’ll be watching for them like a hawk though!


Good to know- I shop at Walnut Creek as well! Saturday, I went to WC for a pick up and then drove to Valley Fair. Both stores were super busy and people were shopping like crazy. Since I go to the WC store all the time, I looked for items at VF that I could not find at WC but most of the items I was looking for were sold out. I managed to pick up some moonlight tees. VF had a good selection and large amounts of Barefoot Dreams merch, Good American and Paige jeans,  etc. However, most of the Frame and Rag and Bone jeans were gone along with Wit and Wisdom. 

I am glad the sale is over so I can get back to my life! Still have some packages coming in with some returns this week. So happy we have each other as a support group! Sometimes the support turns into more shopping LOL!


----------



## vt2159

Does NR take Nordstrom beauty returns?


----------



## rutabaga

vt2159 said:


> Does NR take Nordstrom beauty returns?


I don’t think they accept beauty/fragrance, but you could call and ask.


----------



## VSOP

I bought these from recommendations in this thread. Lol. I didn’t have high hopes cause I have a wide foot. But they are pretty and they fit. Ima keep them. I bought gold snake.




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5921770
		



I have two orders getting ready and two that have shipped arriving later this week.


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm still having orders getting canceled and then showing up in stock a few hours later. I'm not reordering at this point because I'm annoyed and don't want to deal with CS for price adjustments.


----------



## HM1983

cmm62 said:


> I ordered grey and black! Grey shipped a few days ago, black cancelled and I tried ordering again. We’ll see what happens (fingers crossed!)


Yay, I hope you love them!


----------



## mgrant

I went into the SouthPark Nordstrom in Charlotte today and they had a ton of anniversary sale stuff available. Tables full of Barefoot Dreams blankets, those moonlight pajamas, AllSaints leather jackets in almost all sizes, beauty sets, lots of shoes, etc etc. I was surprised to see how much they had left over.

I returned both of the sizes of the Vince Camuto Tweed Blazer I ordered. Both too big, and sleeves too short. I didn't love it in person anyway.

Took a gander at the Tory Burch 70mm lug booties that everyone loved - really pretty, but confirmed that they were taller than I wanted. However, I did spot a beautiful pair of Prada lug-sole chelsea booties that were the perfect height (about 3 inches) and those went home with me .

And with that, I am officially done with the sale this year.


----------



## VSOP

Here are my keepers. Said I could only attach 12 pics, lol. Pajamas with (no buttons) are missing, nightshirt and 2 piece.


----------



## JoesGirl

mgrant said:


> I went into the SouthPark Nordstrom in Charlotte today and they had a ton of anniversary sale stuff available. Tables full of Barefoot Dreams blankets, those moonlight pajamas, AllSaints leather jackets in almost all sizes, beauty sets, lots of shoes, etc etc. I was surprised to see how much they had left over.
> 
> I returned both of the sizes of the Vince Camuto Tweed Blazer I ordered. Both too big, and sleeves too short. I didn't love it in person anyway.
> 
> Took a gander at the Tory Burch 70mm lug booties that everyone loved - really pretty, but confirmed that they were taller than I wanted. However, I did spot a beautiful pair of Prada lug-sole chelsea booties that were the perfect height (about 3 inches) and those went home with me .
> 
> And with that, I am officially done with the sale this year.


 Pics of the Prada boots girl! Please!!!


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## JoesGirl

VSOP said:


> Here are my keepers. Said I could only attach 12 pics, lol. Pajamas with (no buttons) are missing, nightshirt and 2 piece.


I’ve been using the Revita Brow for about three weeks and already see a difference!


----------



## VSOP

JoesGirl said:


> I’ve been using the Revita Brow for about three weeks and already see a difference!



Oh wow! That is good.


----------



## mgrant

JoesGirl said:


> Pics of the Prada boots girl! Please!!!


 Here you go! Sorry for the bad quality mirror pic - apparently it's hard to take pictures of shoes when you're wearing them!


----------



## JoesGirl

mgrant said:


> Here you go! Sorry for the bad quality mirror pic - apparently it's hard to take pictures of shoes when you're wearing them!


     OMG LOVE!


----------



## grietje

I did an assessment of all my purchases versus my existing wardrobe and as a result the Merrell sneakers went back and the EF camel cardigan is likely to go back.

And I echo all the sentiments of frustration with stock magically reappearing not 12 hours after the sale ended.  CS would not honor the NAS price on one item in my wish list (the agent said the price adjustment would only be done on cancelled items) and for the one item that was cancelled, I was just annoyed and didn’t pursue it.


----------



## VancouverLady

VSOP said:


> Here are my keepers. Said I could only attach 12 pics, lol. Pajamas with (no buttons) are missing, nightshirt and 2 piece.


Nice haul!  I'm intrigued by (what look like to me) the faux leather joggers?  Which ones are they?


----------



## JoesGirl

mgrant said:


> Here you go! Sorry for the bad quality mirror pic - apparently it's hard to take pictures of shoes when you're wearing them!


Are they comfortable? I’ve never worn Prada shoes.


----------



## mgrant

JoesGirl said:


> Are they comfortable? I’ve never worn Prada shoes.


I haven't either until now. The heel height and platform makes them very easy to walk in. I will say though - there isn't really any cushion. To be honest, I've found that to be the case in every designer shoe I've tried on. It's odd. But I have those little "ball of foot" gel pads that I'll pop in there for some extra comfort. A cushy sock would probably do the trick too.


----------



## JoesGirl

mgrant said:


> I haven't either until now. The heel height and platform makes them very easy to walk in. I will say though - there isn't really any cushion. To be honest, I've found that to be the case in every designer shoe I've tried on. It's odd. But I have those little "ball of foot" gel pads that I'll pop in there for some extra comfort. A cushy sock would probably do the trick too.


Totally agree.  I have Gucci, and Tory Burch and comfort is not the first word that comes to mind. They are super cute! I love them on you.


----------



## randr21

mgrant said:


> Here you go! Sorry for the bad quality mirror pic - apparently it's hard to take pictures of shoes when you're wearing them!


I have same pair and they are very much worth the price. Looks amazing on you. 

I think their magic is how comfy they are + how good they look on everyone.


----------



## VSOP

VancouverLady said:


> Nice haul!  I'm intrigued by (what look like to me) the faux leather joggers?  Which ones are they?



Thanks. Joggers by Spanx.


----------



## mgrant

JoesGirl said:


> Totally agree.  I have Gucci, and Tory Burch and comfort is not the first word that comes to mind. They are super cute! I love them on you.


Thank you very much!


----------



## mgrant

randr21 said:


> I have same pair and they are very much worth the price. Looks amazing on you.
> 
> I think their magic is how comfy they are + how good they look on everyone.


Thank you!
I'm actually glad to hear from someone who has these, since there's not much online about them. I'm also relieved to hear that you think they're worth it - I started second guessing myself last night, even though I've had them on my wishlist for a while. I tend to do that with shoes for some reason, even if I absolutely love them!


----------



## skybluesky

This year I didn't get that much stuff, except for some Natori stuff and a Stokke Tripp Trapp chair bundle...I was super excited to get the high chair since it came highly recommended by a friend and mom group and it was sold out everywhere a month/two months ago.  Life has definitely changed since having a baby.


----------



## rutabaga

If you have a Nordstrom Visa, check your statements...

I received an email this morning about fraudulent charges. I literally JUST received a new card in June due to 10 fraudulent charges. I checked my card and yep 8 unauthorized charges. They look international for food, beer, and expresspay payments to friends. I called and they’ll be removed, but what’s concerning is they used my new card number, which I’ve barely had 2 months! I’m starting to think this is an inside job in Nordstrom somewhere akin to the stolen notes issue others have experienced.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I took a hard look at what I bought and had a hard time deciding what to keep and what to return, ended up returning 15 items. I'm thinking about returning a few more things, just because how much I spent and if I really need them or not. I logged into my Nordstrom account and seeing my balance I'm second guessing what I kept and what needs to go back. I have used one of the make up palettes, and keeping a few things for upcoming birthday gifts, but everything else I am thinking is it really worth that much, or would I be better buy a new bag!! LOL


----------



## rutabaga

My final NAS item arrived late yesterday and sadly it is a return. This is the Vince camel coatigan in size S. My overarching concern is how spongy the material feels. It seems more nylon than wool, and is huge. If I liked the material, I’d size down to a XS but overall I’m in the this-is-all-wrong camp. For reference I’m 5’4”  and wear a size 6/8 dress. I’m wearing a linen tshirt and bike shorts underneath.

unbuttoned:




I tried it with a leather obi belt:


It’s a little crooked, but you get the idea.


----------



## nikki626

All of my orders have finally shipped.  Once item was canceled. I know the sale is over but the items that I have gotten and like are these joggers.  I got a small for me and a medium for my boyfriend, they are very soft and long enough for me - I'm 5'10.  


I got this zella jacket, Im going to take this one back, I just like the fit of the first one better.  I also like the two jackets in one.  Im keeping this Zella hoodie  again, so soft and comfy.  I didn't like the fit of these joggers, they are to short on me.  


Still waiting on this robe/cardigan, I want to wear it while i get ready for my wedding and then afterward, this sweater that matched the joggers that I'm not keeping so not sure if it is a keeper or not.


----------



## pixiejenna

rutabaga said:


> If you have a Nordstrom Visa, check your statements...
> 
> I received an email this morning about fraudulent charges. I literally JUST received a new card in June due to 10 fraudulent charges. I checked my card and yep 8 unauthorized charges. They look international for food, beer, and expresspay payments to friends. I called and they’ll be removed, but what’s concerning is they used my new card number, which I’ve barely had 2 months! I’m starting to think this is an inside job in Nordstrom somewhere akin to the stolen notes issue others have experienced.



I think it’s internal. My nordie CC is the one that I;ve had the most fraud on, the worst was someone who tried to charge a 20G vacay 10G at Disney and 10G at universal studios. I basically only use it at the store and .com at this point no where else. It’s happened multiple times and have had it replaced every single time it’s happened.


----------



## rutabaga

pixiejenna said:


> I think it’s internal. My nordie CC is the one that I;ve had the most fraud on, the worst was someone who tried to charge a 20G vacay 10G at Disney and 10G at universal studios. I basically only use it at the store and .com at this point no where else. It’s happened multiple times and have had it replaced every single time it’s happened.



Interesting. Maybe that’s why Nordstrom allows PayPal payments now, so you can mask your card info? I wonder if using PayPal will count towards points for notes though, since it’s a 3rd party processing service.

I think an employee is selling cc info abroad. The latest charges are again for expresspay, which appears to operate in Ghana and other countries, one charge to Bolt EU, which is like Uber/Lyft. One charge to Beer 52 which is a UK beer club. The CS rep said they had the expiration date on my latest card. I considered cancelling it (bye bye Early Access) but it would negatively affect my credit due to the generous limit.


----------



## Tyychakel

Ladies, be careful making your returns/exchanges . I just tried to exchange a pair of earrings and they tried to make me pay the difference. I told her absolutely not and to call a manager (who of course fixed it). But I’m just so tired of Nordstrom not training all of their employees thoroughly. I’ve had similar issues repeatedly.


----------



## randr21

rutabaga said:


> My final NAS item arrived late yesterday and sadly it is a return. This is the Vince camel coatigan in size S. My overarching concern is how spongy the material feels. It seems more nylon than wool, and is huge. If I liked the material, I’d size down to a XS but overall I’m in the this-is-all-wrong camp. For reference I’m 5’4”  and wear a size 6/8 dress. I’m wearing a linen tshirt and bike shorts underneath.
> 
> unbuttoned:
> View attachment 5161479
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it with a leather obi belt:
> View attachment 5161485
> 
> It’s a little crooked, but you get the idea.


Love the obi belt. I think I have one just like yours...but I dont think this coat is a good fit for you proportionally, even with a belt. Looks like felted wool, which is more structured, and it emphasizes the already oversized design.


----------



## grietje

I shouldn’t be surprised that customer services has gone down at Nordstrom with brick and mortar retailers struggling and department stores especially.  It’s still better than most retailers but all these stories remind me when Nordstrom was much more reasonable.

I spoke to an employee a few years ago who was being let go.  She said it was because she had been with Nordstrom for a really long time and simply cost too much. If that’s the case, then it explains newer and therefore less knowledgeable or caring associates.


----------



## randr21

rutabaga said:


> Interesting. Maybe that’s why Nordstrom allows PayPal payments now, so you can mask your card info? I wonder if using PayPal will count towards points for notes though, since it’s a 3rd party processing service.
> 
> I think an employee is selling cc info abroad. The latest charges are again for expresspay, which appears to operate in Ghana and other countries, one charge to Bolt EU, which is like Uber/Lyft. One charge to Beer 52 which is a UK beer club. The CS rep said they had the expiration date on my latest card. I considered cancelling it (bye bye Early Access) but it would negatively affect my credit due to the generous limit.


I cant help but worry when I hear this. I've experienced fraudulent charges once w my Nordie card and weird things are still happening w online credit fraud and whatnot. Recently, I received a pkg from an unknown merchant. I opened it and it was a top that I never ordered. The invoice is my name, and the shipping address is mine as well. However when I called CS, they told me some person with a billing address in Brooklyn placed the order w their cc. How random is that? My conclusion is that whoever stole my info previously, used another stolen cc # and sent the item purchased to my name and address to do their "test". Since I can't change my name or address easily like a new cc, it's something I have keep mindful of. PSA for everyone to be more aware of their personal data, shredding cc offers, etc.
I did a quick Google and here's an article for a cc fraud ring that stole over 200 million.

https://www.verifi.com/press-releas...ds-bust-200-million-credit-card-fraud-ring-2/


----------



## randr21

mgrant said:


> I haven't either until now. The heel height and platform makes them very easy to walk in. I will say though - there isn't really any cushion. To be honest, I've found that to be the case in every designer shoe I've tried on. It's odd. But I have those little "ball of foot" gel pads that I'll pop in there for some extra comfort. A cushy sock would probably do the trick too.


Maybe some bombas? I've also never had cushiony designer boots. BV are the only shoes I own that are super cushioned.


----------



## randr21

mgrant said:


> Thank you!
> I'm actually glad to hear from someone who has these, since there's not much online about them. I'm also relieved to hear that you think they're worth it - I started second guessing myself last night, even though I've had them on my wishlist for a while. I tend to do that with shoes for some reason, even if I absolutely love them!


We all have personal quirks about shopping and spending money. I just returned a whole bunch of things, but I also kept a lot bc I know I may not find something that ticks all the boxes for me later on, even when I do want to spend the $. Best thing to do is not to get buyers remorse and instead direct that energy towards planning your outfits around your shoes and getting your cost per wear.


----------



## mgrant

randr21 said:


> Maybe some bombas? I've also never had cushiony designer boots. BV are the only shoes I own that are super cushioned.


I actually tried them with some Bombas today. It does help a little, but I think a little gel pad is gonna be better if I'm doing a lot of walking.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

rutabaga said:


> My final NAS item arrived late yesterday and sadly it is a return. This is the Vince camel coatigan in size S. My overarching concern is how spongy the material feels. It seems more nylon than wool, and is huge. If I liked the material, I’d size down to a XS but overall I’m in the this-is-all-wrong camp. For reference I’m 5’4”  and wear a size 6/8 dress. I’m wearing a linen tshirt and bike shorts underneath.
> 
> unbuttoned:
> View attachment 5161479
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it with a leather obi belt:
> View attachment 5161485
> 
> It’s a little crooked, but you get the idea.


You can find better fitting jacket/coatigan!


----------



## Ava758

Question for the Bombas sock owners… 
Are the socks worth the hype? 

I was able to snag a 6 pack just before the sale ended so I am waiting for them to be delivered. They’re much more expensive than the socks I normally buy so I’m trying to decide if I should keep them or not.


----------



## mgrant

Ava758 said:


> Question for the Bombas sock owners…
> Are the socks worth the hype?
> 
> I was able to snag a 6 pack just before the sale ended so I am waiting for them to be delivered. They’re much more expensive than the socks I normally buy so I’m trying to decide if I should keep them or not.



I have a couple of pairs (not from Nordstrom). They are well made and nicely cushioned. They're on the thicker side, a little thicker than I'm used to with ankle socks. The ones I have aren't completely no-show, so I prefer to wear different socks with my sneakers. To be honest, I mostly just wear my Bombas around the house because the thickness keeps my feet warm.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Depends on how you want to use them. I don’t think Bombas are worth the hype. I have a couple of pairs I wear running errands and around the house. But for running (running) and working out, Balega and Saucony make better options for my needs. 



Ava758 said:


> Question for the Bombas sock owners…
> Are the socks worth the hype?
> 
> I was able to snag a 6 pack just before the sale ended so I am waiting for them to be delivered. They’re much more expensive than the socks I normally buy so I’m trying to decide if I should keep them or not.


----------



## grietje

winnie_cooper said:


> … But for running (running) and working out, Balega and Saucony make better options for my needs.



I was JUST going to ask how these compared to Balega or Thorlo Experia socks!  That’s what I work out in.  The feedback is helpful.


----------



## bagconfusion

I was sad the sale ended I’m gonna kiss this thread even though it only encouraged my bad spending habits. Like I really want those Prada boots now but I have like three or four boots from the sale I can’t justify it. But I don’t have a black pair…….. I need shirts though if anything. ;-;


----------



## mgrant

bagconfusion said:


> I was sad the sale ended I’m gonna kiss this thread even though it only encouraged my bad spending habits. Like I really want those Prada boots now but I have like three or four boots from the sale I can’t justify it. But I don’t have a black pair…….. I need shirts though if anything. ;-;



It's easy to get overwhelmed and consumed by what everyone is posting on here during the sale, especially if it's your first time.

Next time, try setting a budget and focusing on items that fill holes in your wardrobe first. Then look at the other stuff if your budget allows. That's what I used to do to keep the mindless spending in check, and it worked pretty well. 

I spent *significantly* less than I expected in the sale this year, so that's why I allowed myself to get the Prada boots. 

Remember, it's just clothes. Don't get yourself into debt over this stuff!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

mgrant said:


> Remember, it's just clothes. Don't get yourself into debt over this stuff!


Words to live by!


----------



## Ava758

winnie_cooper said:


> Depends on how you want to use them. I don’t think Bombas are worth the hype. I have a couple of pairs I wear running errands and around the house. But for running (running) and working out, Balega and Saucony make better options for my needs.



Thanks! I’ll check out Balega and Saucony since I’m mostly looking for socks to wear during my work outs.


----------



## Ava758

mgrant said:


> I have a couple of pairs (not from Nordstrom). They are well made and nicely cushioned. They're on the thicker side, a little thicker than I'm used to with ankle socks. The ones I have aren't completely no-show, so I prefer to wear different socks with my sneakers. To be honest, I mostly just wear my Bombas around the house because the thickness keeps my feet warm.




Noted. Thank you!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Just received my $35 Quay sunglasses. Opened the box to find Nordstrom sent me a pair of $400 St. Laurent sunglasses instead. They’re not very on top of it this year.


----------



## JoesGirl

I ended up ordering the Prada boots from a local store.   I should have them by tomorrow.  I want to compare them to the black TB lugs I bought during the sale.  If they are more comfortable I’ll keep them and return the TB


----------



## mgrant

JoesGirl said:


> I ended up ordering the Prada boots from a local store.   I should have them by tomorrow.  I want to compare them to the black TB lugs I bought during the sale.  If they are more comfortable I’ll keep them and return the TB



haha welp! Hey Prada, do I get a commission for her purchase?

Kidding, kidding. Interested to hear what you think of them though!


----------



## JoesGirl

mgrant said:


> haha welp! Hey Prada, do I get a commission for her purchase?
> 
> Kidding, kidding. Interested to hear what you think of them though!


You should!!!  Can’t wait to try them.  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## kells1983

vt2159 said:


> One of my items canceled and then popped back up online this morning. I decided to reorder and then chat with customer service to get a price adjustment.
> 
> "Hello. The Steve Madden Hayle Platform Chelsea Boot (Women) from order XXX was canceled after six days since I placed the order. During that time, I saw the boots pop back in stock in that color and size a couple of times. I saw it pop back up this morning, so I ordered it again - order #XXX. Is there a way for me to get a price adjustment from the canceled order to the new order this morning?"
> 
> I was told that I needed to wait until the order shipped to get a price adjustment. I got a reference number, so hopefully it will not be an issue later.


Thanks for posting this! Quick question: do you know if it has to be the exact same item to get a PA? One top I ordered canceled during the sale, and it's back in stock in the same size, but in a different color (that color was a NAS item but I was only able to order/have it cancel in a different shade). Debating ordering it and trying to chat them at some point but not if it will be pointless! TIA!!


----------



## vt2159

kells1983 said:


> Thanks for posting this! Quick question: do you know if it has to be the exact same item to get a PA? One top I ordered canceled during the sale, and it's back in stock in the same size, but in a different color (that color was a NAS item but I was only able to order/have it cancel in a different shade). Debating ordering it and trying to chat them at some point but not if it will be pointless! TIA!!


I'm not sure, but I would definitely ask. I was able to get the price adjustment for these boots and a sweater, but both those items were for the same size and color. I would say if the first rep doesn't allow it, you should disconnect and then try again.


----------



## sherrylynn

[/QUOTE]





winnie_cooper said:


> Just received my $35 Quay sunglasses. Opened the box to find Nordstrom sent me a pair of $400 St. Laurent sunglasses instead. They’re not very on top of it this year.


I ordered a cardigan and a big Voluspa candle. Received the cardigan and a giant St. Laurent canvas tote bag. I really wanted that candle! I also received a box with my name and adress and some Nikes, gym shorts and a floppy hat. None of this is my siza or style. Guess I'll be making a trip to Nordstrom.


----------



## VSOP

This is so funny. 

It started with someone receiving somebody pork lunch in their box. 
It ended with free St. Laurent glasses and bags in their box.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

VSOP said:


> This is so funny.
> 
> It started with someone receiving somebody pork lunch in their box.
> It ended with free St. Laurent glasses and bags in their box.


Awe man! I recived the hot pork, would have much preferred the St. Laurent glasses


----------



## kells1983

vt2159 said:


> I'm not sure, but I would definitely ask. I was able to get the price adjustment for these boots and a sweater, but both those items were for the same size and color. I would say if the first rep doesn't allow it, you should disconnect and then try again.



I just live-chatted them and they said they would provide a price adjustment, but to keep an eye out for an email confirmation? It was weird because the item hasn't shipped yet and I was expecting the whole "wait for shipment/incident number" process that you mentioned in your post. I'm not going to question it too much but I saved the chat transcript just in case I need to go back if/when it actually ships, lol.

Hopefully now I can stop kicking myself for not grabbing this color in the store when i saw it a couple weeks ago. There wasn't clear signage (and the pricetags had the full price w/no NAS stickers, etc.) that indicated that this color was part of NAS, so I guess I was confused... I thought they were just moving stuff on the floor from similar brands to fill up the picked-over sale section, so I barely even looked at it - then had major regret!


----------



## Susies71

Ava758 said:


> Question for the Bombas sock owners…
> Are the socks worth the hype?
> 
> I was able to snag a 6 pack just before the sale ended so I am waiting for them to be delivered. They’re much more expensive than the socks I normally buy so I’m trying to decide if I should keep them or not.


I have hesitated to give my opinion because it is so opposite others but I think they are definitely worth the hype!  I don’t exercise much but the socks are nice, thick & cushioned for my walks


----------



## JoesGirl

The Pradas arrived today.  I like the height of the heel much more then the TB boot.  The length of the foot fits perfectly. Not too big, not too small.  But wow! They are narrow!   I called and talked to the shoe departmen, they said they are notoriously narrow.  He also suggested bringing them in and having them stretched.   I think I might do that.  i could see them going with everythin, bringing the cost per wear down.  Still thinking on it. I’m thinking maybe I should order the 8.5 before I have these others stretched out.

***edited to add these are $790 at Bergdof Goodman so I was able to get a price adjustment.


----------



## mgrant

JoesGirl said:


> The Pradas arrived today.  I like the height of the heel much more then the TB boot.  The length of the foot fits perfectly. Not too big, not too small.  But wow! They are narrow!   I called and talked to the shoe departmen, they said they are notoriously narrow.  He also suggested bringing them in and having them stretched.   I think I might do that.  i could see them going with everythin, bringing the cost per wear down.  Still thinking on it. I’m thinking maybe I should order the 8.5 before I have these others stretched out.
> 
> ***edited to add these are $790 at Bergdof Goodman so I was able to get a price adjustment.


 
I was just about to DM you about BG's lower price when I saw your edit! I caught that yesterday and called and they adjusted for me, so that made me happy. 

So about the narrowness - YES! I bought my normal 7.5 and they fit great except they are tight at the widest point of my foot. I tried on the 8 as well, and they weren't tight in that spot, but it was overall a little loose and I felt that it made my foot look longer. I was afraid that since they were already slightly loose, if they stretched out, they'd become *too* loose. 

I went home with the 7.5, and for the past couple of nights, I've put them on with a thick sock, hit them with the hair dryer just long enough to warm them up, and then worn them around the house for a couple of hours. It's made a noticeable difference, so I'm thinking if I do this for a couple more nights, they should be good to go.

If I lived closer to Nordstrom, I'd have them do it!


----------



## vt2159

kells1983 said:


> I just live-chatted them and they said they would provide a price adjustment, but to keep an eye out for an email confirmation? It was weird because the item hasn't shipped yet and I was expecting the whole "wait for shipment/incident number" process that you mentioned in your post. I'm not going to question it too much but I saved the chat transcript just in case I need to go back if/when it actually ships, lol.
> 
> Hopefully now I can stop kicking myself for not grabbing this color in the store when i saw it a couple weeks ago. There wasn't clear signage (and the pricetags had the full price w/no NAS stickers, etc.) that indicated that this color was part of NAS, so I guess I was confused... I thought they were just moving stuff on the floor from similar brands to fill up the picked-over sale section, so I barely even looked at it - then had major regret!


I would be confused too because the store has been known to do that - put regular merchandise that is similar next to the NAS items. I’m glad you got a price adjustment! Did you get an email?

My email had the subject: Your price adjustment was approved.


----------



## Laurenleigh

VSOP said:


> Here are my keepers. Said I could only attach 12 pics, lol. Pajamas with (no buttons) are missing, nightshirt and 2 piece.


Did you get the Rag and Bone ball cap? I really wanted it but it sold out before I could shop. I’ll be stalking it on the site now!


----------



## organizeitall

Laurenleigh said:


> Did you get the Rag and Bone ball cap? I really wanted it but it sold out before I could shop. I’ll be stalking it on the site now!


I wanted that too but it sold out!  I found a $10 dupe on Amazon!


----------



## kells1983

vt2159 said:


> I would be confused too because the store has been known to do that - put regular merchandise that is similar next to the NAS items. I’m glad you got a price adjustment! Did you get an email?
> 
> My email had the subject: Your price adjustment was approved.
> [....]



No, I didn't get an email - how long after you contacted them did you get that approval email? 
The shirt hasn't shipped yet so I figured I'd wait a little bit to see what happens if/when it does. If the PA email doesn't come through after that then I will contact them again....


----------



## vt2159

I got the email pretty right away once the rep approved the adjustment. Though it was for both items that shipped. So I think you’re right; wait for the item to ship and see if the price adjustment comes in that day. If not, contact CS again.


----------



## Ava758

Susies71 said:


> I have hesitated to give my opinion because it is so opposite others but I think they are definitely worth the hype!  I don’t exercise much but the socks are nice, thick & cushioned for my walks





Susies71 said:


> I have hesitated to give my opinion because it is so opposite others but I think they are definitely worth the hype!  I don’t exercise much but the socks are nice, thick & cushioned for my walks



Thanks for sharing your honest opinion. The socks arrived and they are very comfortable. I’m considering keeping them.


----------



## VSOP

Laurenleigh said:


> Did you get the Rag and Bone ball cap? I really wanted it but it sold out before I could shop. I’ll be stalking it on the site now!




I did and it is one of my keepers. I love it. Suede smells divine.


----------



## kadya

It appears I’ll receive my Halogen knit leggings sometime around…October at this rate? Lol. They’re only $30 so I don’t care and I have a pair already so I can wait, just happy it wasn’t a more expensive item stuck in purgatory.


----------



## JoesGirl

I came to report back on two things.

I ordered these Stuart Weitzman 8/7 and finally received them. I tried them on in store but they weren‘t my size so I couldn’t really gage if I liked them or not. I read the reviews and read they are extremely narrow and run small. I have an average if not wide foot but ordered my regular size eight. I was completely expecting to throw them in the return pile I have but they fit! And they not only fit but they are comfortable and I REALLY want to keep them. I like that they aren’t masculine which is what I struggle with the Paul Green boot. They have the gold buckle which I find adds a little something. Just wanted to say these are worth a try when they go back on sale or if you had an order cancel. I think I might keep them over the Paul Green.

Second.  I also received these Paul Green boots. Or should I say I was SUPPOSED to receive them.  I ended up with the box for the Jagger but inside the box was some other Paul Green black boot with a buckle.  Not a Chelsea.  Tried calling customer service and couldn’t understand the supervisor I asked for.  Nor do I trust shipping the items back.  I NEVER do that.  It takes too long and it’s a crap shoot that it’ll actually be processed right.  Sooooooo now I have to call the store manager of my local (45 miles away) and explain to her that once again I’ve received the wrong items.


----------



## Landra

JoesGirl said:


> I came to report back on two things.
> 
> I ordered these Stuart Weitzman 8/7 and finally received them. I tried them on in store but they weren‘t my size so I couldn’t really gage if I liked them or not. I read the reviews and read they are extremely narrow and run small. I have an average if not wide foot but ordered my regular size eight. I was completely expecting to throw them in the return pile I have but they fit! And they not only fit but they are comfortable and I REALLY want to keep them. I like that they aren’t masculine which is what I struggle with the Paul Green boot. They have the gold buckle which I find adds a little something. Just wanted to say these are worth a try when they go back on sale or if you had an order cancel. I think I might keep them over the Paul Green.
> 
> Second.  I also received these Paul Green boots. Or should I say I was SUPPOSED to receive them.  I ended up with the box for the Jagger but inside the box was some other Paul Green black boot with a buckle.  Not a Chelsea.  Tried calling customer service and couldn’t understand the supervisor I asked for.  Nor do I trust shipping the items back.  I NEVER do that.  It takes too long and it’s a crap shoot that it’ll actually be processed right.  Sooooooo now I have to call the store manager of my local (45 miles away) and explain to her that once again I’ve received the wrong items.


Love the Stuart Weitzman. How did I miss them in the sale? Oh well


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## VSOP

Can anyone help me? 

Did you happen to buy a Michele strap for Apple Watch? If so, can you tell me model and price? I remember seeing them on sale but I don’t have reference to sale price. TIA!


----------



## kells1983

VSOP said:


> Can anyone help me?
> 
> Did you happen to buy a Michele strap for Apple Watch? If so, can you tell me model and price? I remember seeing them on sale but I don’t have reference to sale price. TIA!


Is this the one you're talking about?



If so, I found this style courtesy of Google search (Online NAS post) and my own curiosity... I don't have an Apple watch so I never even paid attention to this sale item. 


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/michele-apple-watch-bracelet-strap/5926906


----------



## VSOP

kells1983 said:


> Is this the one you're talking about?
> View attachment 5170316
> 
> 
> If so, I found this style courtesy of Google search (Online NAS post) and my own curiosity... I don't have an Apple watch so I never even paid attention to this sale item.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/michele-apple-watch-bracelet-strap/5926906



Thank you!! This is very helpful.


----------



## kadya

The Olaplex set is back in stock so I grabbed another one. My one sale FOMO is averted


----------



## ssocialitex

kells1983 said:


> Is this the one you're talking about?
> View attachment 5170316
> 
> 
> If so, I found this style courtesy of Google search (Online NAS post) and my own curiosity... I don't have an Apple watch so I never even paid attention to this sale item.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/michele-apple-watch-bracelet-strap/5926906



Aw man I didn't know they had these straps in the Anni sale!!


----------



## fourcutepups

Does anyone else still have random anniversary sale items that still haven't shipped?  I ordered this right after midnight on 7/14 and had almost forgotten about it. It was never on backorder and they never notified me that this would not ship until 9/1.  I am unable to cancel and now I'm not sure I really even want it anymore!


----------



## Aquawellendowed

*Bump


----------



## paula3boys

fourcutepups said:


> View attachment 5175199
> 
> Does anyone else still have random anniversary sale items that still haven't shipped?  I ordered this right after midnight on 7/14 and had almost forgotten about it. It was never on backorder and they never notified me that this would not ship until 9/1.  I am unable to cancel and now I'm not sure I really even want it anymore!


Usually you are able to cancel a backorder. You can try contacting them to do so.


----------



## fourcutepups

paula3boys said:


> Usually you are able to cancel a backorder. You can try contacting them to do so.


Item never showed as backordered, it has been in "getting ready" status since I placed the order on 7/14.  At this point, I find it rather ridiculous!


----------



## RhiannonMR

fourcutepups said:


> Item never showed as backordered, it has been in "getting ready" status since I placed the order on 7/14.  At this point, I find it rather ridiculous!



Contact customer service. I had a pair of shoes I ordered on my first eligible day that stayed in getting ready limbo for what seemed like forever. I contacted CS and they were shipped the next business day. Still got them AFTER the sale ended though.


----------



## Hobie

The Olaplex set is marked down by 15%… it says it’s a price adjustment so I don’t know what other merchant is selling this set? Regardless, at 15% off I picked up another set!


----------



## bag_girl1234

Nordstrom just launched their "summer sale." Of course I'm looking to see if any anniversary sale items were marked down.


----------



## JoesGirl

The Clare V leopard print are already at The Rack


----------



## pinky7129

JoesGirl said:


> The Clare V leopard print are already at The Rack


Thank you!


----------



## rutabaga

rutabaga said:


> Frame crisscross dress, aka muscle tee dress:
> 
> View attachment 5151610
> 
> This is a size medium and is TTS. It fits like a glove but is almost obscene from the back due to my badonk. I’m not sure this dress is work appropriate for that reason. It’s also handwash only, and I found the same dress in navy, new with tags, for $30 (NAS price is ~$200). I ordered it and am going to hold off on returning the NAS version until the cheaper navy one arrives.



Update for anyone contemplating this Frame dress:

I received the navy version from a past season and the quality is leaps and bounds better than the charcoal heather iteration from the this year’s sale. I compared the tags and the fabrication is different:



The grey is softer, thinner, and less stretchy/flattering. The navy feels like a stretch cotton James Perse Standard dress while the grey feels like a limp modal dress that will pill after a few wears. I was on the fence about keeping the grey but after realizing that the anniversary sale offering has a different fabric content it makes more sense why the navy is more flattering.

I also ordered the blue/white stripe bathmat using a NN and it’s no bueno. It’s super large at 3 by 2 feet but felt like a pool towel. I was hoping for something a little firmer and less floppy. It kept rolling and curling and wouldn’t lie flat. My DH was not a fan so back it goes.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## Laurenleigh

Hi ladies! I’ve missed this forum but my wallet has not  Anyhow, further markdowns on sale items have begun. I kept everything on my wishlist and I received 5 or so markdown notifications tonight. 95% of the stuff I bought and kept is still sold out (which makes me feel better about the “deals” I got on the items I chose), except for a pair of boots which are about $20 cheaper now. It hasn’t cooled off enough where I live to wear them yet, but I don’t think it’s worth the hassle of re-ordering at the lower price then driving 30 minutes each way to the store to return the ones I bought during the sale. But if I need to head that way within the next week for anything else, I may do that. So, if there’s something you’re still pining for, check the site and maybe it’s on deeper discount now.


----------



## brianne1114

The expandable Longchamp is available in 4 colors for $117 (was $119 at NAS so not much of a difference) but I’m still kind of surprised - that usually sells out quick and only pops back in stock randomly.


----------



## paula3boys

Nothing that I saved to my wishlist is on sale


----------



## lovemyrescues

The lined Tevas are back on sale but I am going to pass on them.


----------



## Susies71

Doesn’t seem like prices are better but definitely close to NAS.  I’m thinking of taking the army green clare v bag back.  On sale already……


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Susies71 said:


> Doesn’t seem like prices are better but definitely close to NAS.  I’m thinking of taking the army green clare v bag back.  On sale already……


I felt so lucky when I scored the leopard tote last year. But honestly I don’t think it was worth the price. Is it cute, yes! Definitely not worth it full price, even NAS price is steep for what it is. It hasn’t held up that great, the suede looks dirty, and I only used 1/3 of the time. Mostly use other purses. So if you don’t love it take it back while you can.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

A lot of my wish list items are on sale, SW otk boots is one. The price is almost at NAS price.
Is it me or things went on sale a lot sooner this year than previous years? At this rate there is no incentive to shop so early, especially on fall/winter stuff. I have only used the candles and beauty items, everything else still have tags on waiting for cooler weather.


----------



## rutabaga

The current discounts are slightly better than anniversary sale prices. The Longchamp tote is a few bucks cheaper and the Boll & Branch sheets are over $20 less. The popular Vince items are still FP. I realized that I returned all the clothing I ordered during the sale.


----------



## lovemyrescues

More markdowns!  Two on my wish list.


----------



## hb925

Did anyone pick up the Tumi backpack Carson backpack or the Club Monaco Marie trench coat by any chance? They were on my wishlist but sold out again this morning. Wondering if they’re worth stalking.


----------



## raylyn

brianne1114 said:


> The expandable Longchamp is available in 4 colors for $117 (was $119 at NAS so not much of a difference) but I’m still kind of surprised - that usually sells out quick and only pops back in stock randomly.


One day later only orange and khaki left.


----------



## kadya

The jeans I looked at are slightly lower than NAS price. The AG Farrah are $135, were $149.90 NAS. Pretty sure the Frame Le High skinny were more than the current $89.97 (the hem is a little weird but I’m snagging a pair anyway, love me some under-$100 Frame).


----------



## Hobie

Some of the NAS things on sale: a Vince short sleeved wool blend sweater, the Rails Loren embroidered stars shirt (somehow I stalked this for my size during NAS but there were plenty of sizes available this morning), the Club Monaco striped dress (limited sizes left), the Ecco Elaina lace up boots, a Vince Camuto sleeveless knit dress, a couple of Eliza J dresses, some Vince Camuto tops, a Coach crossbody bag.

I have been getting notifications for things that are no longer on my wish list


----------



## carolswin

Not sale related but sharing as a warning to watch your returns. I ordered from NR on 7/18 and dropped return off at post office on 8/25. This was 38 days from order date (not ship date or received date), and I don't have a Rack in my city and knew I wouldn't be close to one within the 45 day return period so I mailed. I received email return confirmation today (9/20) and I just happened to read all the way through and noticed there was a $111.94 late return fee. Half the value of the return. I chatted and got a competent agent first try who took my tracking info as proof and is requesting the refund but I was about to be livid. We're not responsible for how long it takes to get to the return center and then get processes right? I'm not being a diva am I? Anyway, just a reminder to hang on to your tracking numbers until the credit hits your card and check the receipts.


----------



## Susies71

I returned a bunch of stuff yesterday.  For me it’s getting something on sale that’s sought after, not having it show up a month later about the same price. Unworn with tags.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## rutabaga

Nordstrom is getting more and more lax with checking merch. I ordered a baby blanket for my niece and I received someone’s return (my name isn’t Blake). They didn’t even bother rebagging it!


----------



## Ava758

rutabaga said:


> Nordstrom is getting more and more lax with checking merch. I ordered a baby blanket for my niece and I received someone’s return (my name isn’t Blake). They didn’t even bother rebagging it!
> 
> View attachment 5205236




Agreed! They sent me an obviously used pair of shoes. The inside sole was filthy. It was disgusting.


----------



## rutabaga

Reiss Leah coat is marked down to $372. Several sizes available (8+) but based on the negative reviews $100 is the appropriate price for the quality


----------



## pixiejenna

The Jenny kane mules are now $100 less. I ended up rebuying them I never used the pair I bought in the sale I’ll just return them. If it was a small price difference I wouldn’t care but that’s a lot of money.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

a lot of the items from this year's NAS is already on Rack's website.


----------



## rutabaga

AmeeLVSBags said:


> a lot of the items from this year's NAS is already on Rack's website.



Makes sense. One item I was stalking for further reductions is now 60% off so it’ll be destined for NR soon. I’ll buy it if it gets reduced to $50 but right now it’s still 3x that.


----------



## pixiejenna

rutabaga said:


> Nordstrom is getting more and more lax with checking merch. I ordered a baby blanket for my niece and I received someone’s return (my name isn’t Blake). They didn’t even bother rebagging it!
> 
> View attachment 5205236



I feel like they’ve always been lax on returns or damaged items being sent out pre-covid. I can’t tell you how many times I’ve received items that were clearly worn/used sent to me. And the person accepting my return is not surprised at all because they see it all the time. They must be told by upper management to mark everything as salable even when it is not. The worst to me because I’m sensitive to smell is when I open the bag and the item reeks of perfume. Next is if item has stains on it.


----------



## grietje

I ordered a Jenni Kayne sweater that had pilled and looked worn even though the tags were still on it.  It went back and now if I am considering an item and it states ‘only one left’, I’ll pass.


----------



## super59

pixiejenna said:


> I feel like they’ve always been lax on returns or damaged items being sent out pre-covid. I can’t tell you how many times I’ve received items that were clearly worn/used sent to me. And the person accepting my return is not surprised at all because they see it all the time. They must be told by upper management to mark everything as salable even when it is not. The worst to me because I’m sensitive to smell is when I open the bag and the item reeks of perfume. Next is if item has stains on it.



Received a used and beat up Tory Burch small wallet that deserves to be damaged but was resold and shipped out. The wiring on the corner popped out, the gold on the T logo was tarnished, the leather looks worn out and chipped around the corners. The interior looked dirty and used. Cannot believe they shipped it out in that condition. 
Just the other day, received a damaged bag with a tear on the front. 
Where is the quality check for Nordstrom? Their services has gone to the tank.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

The beautiful off the shoulder Reiss dress is on the rack website, but only XL available.


----------



## tlc1986

kadya said:


> Which style are you looking at? I’m a 7.5/8 and last year got the Short packable boots in a 7 and they are perfect. I am usually a 7 in the taller styles but go up to an 8 in the Chelsea styles. Hope that helps!


Hi there,
I’m normally a 7.5 in my shoes. The 7 is quite firm but fits my calf perfectly. The 8 is a little looser. Do these boots stretch or should I size up?
Thanks


----------



## kadya

teneille1986 said:


> Hi there,
> I’m normally a 7.5 in my shoes. The 7 is quite firm but fits my calf perfectly. The 8 is a little looser. Do these boots stretch or should I size up?
> Thanks



Mine haven’t stretched.


----------



## tlc1986

kadya said:


> Mine haven’t stretched.


Wonderful! Thanks so much. I’ll stick with the half size up x


----------



## sabrunka

The Faherty Sonoma hoodie that was sold out for the entirety of the anniversary sale is marked down to $69 on the fahertybrand.com website.  Cheaper than what Nordstrom had, and most sizes are available!


----------



## Senbei

I got an Icon Nordy club bonus $50 note in the mail. I tried using it online but it didn’t work. Has anyone else had trouble with theirs? I’m not sure if it other levels got a bonus note too.


----------



## Vlad

Hi there Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shoppers and fans!

The NAS is now live on Nordstrom.com - so check it out and share in this thread what items you've shopped for!

Please consider supporting TPF by clicking/tapping the Nordstrom link on our forum prior to shopping.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Senbei said:


> I got an Icon Nordy club bonus $50 note in the mail. I tried using it online but it didn’t work. Has anyone else had trouble with theirs? I’m not sure if it other levels got a bonus note too.


It worked for me.  It showed up in my notes before I got the mailer. Last year as an Icon.


----------



## Senbei

lovemyrescues said:


> It worked for me.  It showed up in my notes before I got the mailer. Last year as an Icon.



 Mine doesn’t even show in my notes right now either. I’ll try calling customer service.


----------



## Hobie

Not NAS related, but I don’t know where else to ask. Are returns by mail back to taking 3 weeks??


----------



## brandygrrl

Hobie said:


> Not NAS related, but I don’t know where else to ask. Are returns by mail back to taking 3 weeks??
> 
> 
> My returns with Nordstrom are taking at least a month. I’m considering not purchasing from them in the future. Returns to Bloomingdale’s are being refunded after 4-5 days.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Remember the sweater that was supposed to be in the Anni Sale?  it is 50 percent off now:
Cable Crewneck Cashmere Sweater
NORDSTROM SIGNATURE



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-signature-cable-crewneck-cashmere-sweater/5862931?origin=wishlist-highlights


----------



## wanderlotus

rutabaga said:


> Nordstrom is getting more and more lax with checking merch. I ordered a baby blanket for my niece and I received someone’s return (my name isn’t Blake). They didn’t even bother rebagging it!
> 
> View attachment 5205236



Same. Ordered some shapewear and it didn't have the brand tag on it, just the Nordstrom price tag & sticker. It was clearly a return.


----------



## englishprof

Does anyone know when the next bonus double or triple points day might be? Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## lovemyrescues

For those that love the Buckley Shearling from Birkenstock, some are marked down on their site for $127!  They also have others on sale in the last chance section.


----------



## palmbeachpink

RhiannonMR said:


> I just got this today, ordered it on Friday.
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/poppy-finch-baroque-petal-pearl-pendant-necklace/5911665?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Handbags & Accessories&color=710
> 
> I am definitely keeping it. It's very dainty and will work perfect layered up or on it's own.


love it especially the baroque pearls and the length

ordered the poppy finch hoops w/removable pearls when I woke up around 5am EST on Friday, they were in stock along with the Longchamp cosmetics pouches, ordered 2 different colors, may give one to daughter, they actually shipped 

was so happy + total fluke as randomly checked, perhaps that is a restock time, who knows....

I'm in the wrong year for NAS 2022, ah well


----------

